# April Hatchlings <3 twenty12[8 babies!!]



## brookettc3

Hi everyone just got my :bfp: today at 10dpo I had a mc at 5 weeks in june so hoping this one sticks around I am due 4/11/12 I know now that there a few groups but I figure I will keep this one around. 


*April 2012 ​**​*
*
30th March 2012
 Leliahs_mummy 

1st April 2012
 Mari30me 
 mum2beagain 
 CBaby84  

2nd April 2012
 magicteapot 

3rd April 2012
 DJF 

4th April 2012
 Dorian 

5th April 2012
 missangie 
 _LauraK1982_ 
 buttercup3 

6th April 2012
 Brookettc3 
 BWilliams 
 Wantingbbbump 

7th April 2012
 Marlee 
 Maybe1daysoon 

8th April 2012
 Tilly87 
DollPosse 

10th April 2012
 rachellie19 

11th April 2012
 TexasRider 

12th April 2012
 babyhopes2011 

14th April 2012
 PinkmummyOf3 

16th April 2012
 kimiflo 

17th April 2012
 LadyE 
 babyno9 

18th April 2012
Whitbit22
 twilliamssbt 

20th April 2012
 Projectlover 

23rd April 2012
 Rachael1981  
 KittieB 
 hoppinforbabe 

24th April 2012
 MustangGTgirl 

26th April 2012
 emmylou92 

27th April 2012
 laura077 

30th April 2012
 Poppiebug 
**

Arrivals*​*

Laura077 - February 20th - Drake Thomas Lewis  
Mum2beagain - March 6th - Vinnie Jack Michael King 
DJF - March 11th - Aria 
Missangie - March 12th - Parker 
brookettc3 - March 16th Dylan James 
Mari30me -March 29th Landon 
BWilliams - March 29th Deegan Ryan  
Dorian - March 29th - Isaiah Shelton 

*​
https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg TO GET THIS IMAGE JUST QUOTE THIS MESSAGE AND COPY THE LINK :) THANK YOU KATSTAR​


----------



## CBaby84

Congratulations!!! I'm also due on the 4th April. There are a couple of threads - one with a list of everyone due on each day of April.


----------



## tiger

i remember you from ttc hun, congrats :dance: :dance:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you ladies and congrats to you ladies too <3 I remember you as well tiger


----------



## andie526

glad youre back! im peaking over here because i miscarried in june also, and now im 14dpo. no bfp yet, but im hoping!!


----------



## B&LsMom

there is a April Mummys and Daddy thread going--I'm due the 2nd--congrats!!


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, I got my BFP yesterday, i am due the 8th April x


----------



## MommyLoo

Hi there congrats. There is a April mummy/daddy thread which is good. I due 2nd April. Can't wait, actually I can, I need rest, just spent weekend babysitting my niece and nephew and oh 2nephews which is 5 children (including my son), two 2 year olds two 4 year olds and one5 year old. We hand them back later on tonight, I love them all but i can't wait for some peace!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Congratulations tilly and mommyloo :) 
Wow 5 kids crazy! A couple days ago I has 4 my 2 and 3 year olds and my friends 2 year old and 3 month old is was crazy but I can't wait!


----------



## Tilly87

Wow MommyLoo sounds like u had an exhaustin wkend, cnt wait to get to know everyone on the threads, How is every1 feelin? x


----------



## Bremusa

Many congrats I'm due 11th April :) xox


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly87- I am beyond excited cant stop thinking about names but I am quite fatigued.. waiting for the morning sickness to kick in lol how about you 

Bremusa- Congrats I added you to the list

I NOW HAVE A LIST OF DATES SO EVERYONE IS ADDED ONTO IT IF THE DATE CHANGES LET ME KNOW


----------



## brookettc3

Do any of you have names already picked out? Or going insane like me and looking at strollers and baby gear?:)


----------



## DollPosse

Tilly87 said:


> Hi, I got my BFP yesterday, i am due the 8th April x

Me too! :)


----------



## brookettc3

DollPosse- Congrats :) How are you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## MommyLoo

well im back home with my little boy and he is sitting watching In the Night Garden and its so peaceful.... ahhhhh. Yes it was a very stressful weekend, slightly worried as i keep getting a stabbing pain in my right hand side at one point it mad eme say 'Ouch' in front of MIL and i had to pretend i had a pain in foot, dunno why i said foot it was just the firth thing to pop into mind. Its a different pain then AF cramps ive been getting. Think i might have over done it when lifting the 5 kids in and out swings and stuff at the park. Ill see how it goes.
How is everyone feeling? any one else eating like a pig already? and im suppose to be trying to lose weight too (healthly of course).

xxxxx


----------



## MommyLoo

brookettc3 said:


> Do any of you have names already picked out? Or going insane like me and looking at strollers and baby gear?:)

hi brookettc3, yes i am also going insane, just been on the mothercare website hehe. 
We've always liked Sophie for a girl and we're undecided on Boys name, OH likes Finn which im not to keen on but would accpet Finlay.. I like Fraser though. 

You like any names yet? xx:winkwink:


----------



## brookettc3

MommyLoo- yes, probably just over did it with the lifting I have had a couple sharp pains in my side as well. Thats funny you said foot :) My husband keeps saying out loud "your daughter is pregnant" everytime my mom walks away he hopes she will hear but I really am not ready yet being as how I had a mc at 5 weeks almost 2 months ago so I will probably wait until around 8 weeks to tell my mom. What about you when do you plan on telling family? Very cute names BTW
We like the names Luke, Kaydin and Connor for a boy and for a girl Aubree or Baylee could change though. I would like to keep the sames with the double letters being as how my name is brOOke my daughters is suMMer and sons is taNNer


----------



## B&LsMom

For Girls I like Karly or Gracie (Probably would be Grace) and for boy names DH and I aren't agreeing very well. I really like Dylan--he likes Deacon I think we both agree on Lukas or Zachary at this point.


----------



## DollPosse

I do have symptoms. The moment the sperm hits the egg I swear I get an insta boob job.lol

Other than that I have that weird pregnancy bloaty, not quite crampy thing going on. Meat grosses me out. I have that weird taste in my mouth. I am also super tired and wanting to eat all the time.

Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Tilly87- I am beyond excited cant stop thinking about names but I am quite fatigued.. waiting for the morning sickness to kick in lol how about you
> 
> Bremusa- Congrats I added you to the list
> 
> I NOW HAVE A LIST OF DATES SO EVERYONE IS ADDED ONTO IT IF THE DATE CHANGES LET ME KNOW

Oh god i am so excited just got a huge smile on my face lol, i keep gettin backache at the mo and my bbs are heavy and sore, with my DDs i got a sicky feelin throughout my pregnancies but was never physically sick, i still cnt believe it lol x


----------



## Tilly87

DollPosse said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I got my BFP yesterday, i am due the 8th April x
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...

Oh cool, we shud be buddies lol x


----------



## lu-is

Hi April Ladies!!! :) I think I'm due on April 6th - that's what I'm going with until the Dr or scan tells me differently (every calculator has given me different answers from Apr 4- 9).

I'm super excited, don't have for sure names decided but I have a couple names I love. I'd started think about this before we TTC. lol


----------



## brookettc3

Blakesmom- super cute names for boys I LOVE the name grace we thought about that one as well.
DollPosse- I know exactly how you feel I swear I have HUGE boobies as well. Pregnancy symptoms are the best they are the only thing that makes it real :)


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly- Aw :) I was very sick with my son and nothing with my daughter. How old are your girls?

lu-is- Welcome and congratulations I think I remember you from the TTC section... :)


----------



## missangie

I am so excited I can join this thread  I am due April 5th (well, thats what Im going with right now anyway!) My first appointment isnt until sep 6th, Ill be over 10 weeks then! Anyone else have to wait that long? Im going to go crazy


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> I am so excited I can join this thread  I am due April 5th (well, thats what Im going with right now anyway!) My first appointment isnt until sep 6th, Ill be over 10 weeks then! Anyone else have to wait that long? Im going to go crazy

Mine is September 2nd--but thats ok cause I'm sure the first ultrasound will only been a week or two after this so it wont be too long of a wait between the 1st appt and the first ultrasound!!


----------



## brookettc3

missangie- congrats :) every dr has different times for when they will see you my insurance changed but the earliest my last doctor would see you was 6 now its 8-10 but i think the average is 8 could you possibly call another doctor?


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations to everyone who will be parents in April!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you so much :) wow I just read your ticker your baby is the size of an avocado I cant wait for that!! mine is the size of a poppy seed


----------



## missangie

blakesmom said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited I can join this thread  I am due April 5th (well, thats what Im going with right now anyway!) My first appointment isnt until sep 6th, Ill be over 10 weeks then! Anyone else have to wait that long? Im going to go crazy
> 
> Mine is September 2nd--but thats ok cause I'm sure the first ultrasound will only been a week or two after this so it wont be too long of a wait between the 1st appt and the first ultrasound!!Click to expand...

that is a very good point! I was told i will actually get an ultrasound the same day most likely. I hope so!


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> missangie- congrats :) every dr has different times for when they will see you my insurance changed but the earliest my last doctor would see you was 6 now its 8-10 but i think the average is 8 could you possibly call another doctor?

I probably could but I have bounced around A LOT of doctors since dealing with infertility and finally found one I like (ive actually only seen him one other time) and the receptionist said they wanted to schedule me for 8 weeks but he was booked until sep. I suppose the extra two weeks is worth it for a doctor I actually like! 

either way, its going to be a long wait


----------



## brookettc3

Well that makes sense Its hard to find a good doctor. I just wish I could get a blood test done last time that was the indicator that made me not get too into my pregnancy not saying I wasnt heart broken because I was I just knew it was going to happen so I didn't get my hopes up too high. I am going to call tomorrow
To schedule my appt.


----------



## hoping4girl

oooo pick me!! I'm due around April 9th :) sooo excited!!!! We are in the middle of a move right now, so have to pick a doc in our new town kinda nervous about that. And I have names picked out, not sure if my DH will like them I haven't shared...joey nicholas for a boy and lizzy marie for a girl :)


----------



## Marlee

April 7th here!


----------



## brookettc3

hoping4girl- Added ya :) congrats! I was in the middle of a move when I was pregnant with my 2nd and we had no idea & I just kept laying down complaining and running to the bathroom OH & friends thought I was faking it lol come to find out i was 3 months already. BTW LOVE the names <3

Marlee- Congratulations I added you to the list how are you feeling?


----------



## Marlee

I'm feeling great now that I know it's a baby and not a stomach bug! Today I was just very hungry :).


----------



## brookettc3

Aw yeah i feel ya i was kinda sick to my stomach for a few days before I found out. :)

So ladies how long were you all TTC before the + :test:


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Tilly- Aw :) I was very sick with my son and nothing with my daughter. How old are your girls?
> 
> lu-is- Welcome and congratulations I think I remember you from the TTC section... :)

They say you have different symptoms for boy or girl! my eldest will be 6 at the start of sep and my youngest was 3 in april, how old are your son and daughter? x


----------



## Tilly87

Hey Ladies, how are you all feelin this mornin? x


----------



## cherryglitter

i am due april the 1st :)


----------



## FUTUREMRSSAVA

hi ladies i just got my bfp im so so excited but super nervous as well by the online calculators i think im due 4th april cant wait to chat to you all xxx


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly- I think that is really what it was so if i get extremely sick I will know :) What a perfect age gap between children I am quite jealous. My daughter turned 3 in February and my son turned 2in February. only a 9 day birthday difference. 
I feel pretty good my BB's are beyond sore but other than that okay I have court today due to my psycho neighbor claiming my dog attacked her when we were standing outside and nothing of the sort happened. I guess she is just hoping to get paid.

Cherryglitter- Welcome and congratulations :) I added you. How are you feeling?
FUTUREMRSSAVA- Welcome & congratulations to you as well :) Was this baby planned or a little surprise miracle?


----------



## hoping4girl

brookettc3 said:


> Aw yeah i feel ya i was kinda sick to my stomach for a few days before I found out. :)
> 
> So ladies how long were you all TTC before the + :test:

We were trying since Jan, got lucky and mc in March. Since then we have been working since May! Hoping baby sticks this time!! :shrug:


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Aw yeah i feel ya i was kinda sick to my stomach for a few days before I found out. :)
> 
> So ladies how long were you all TTC before the + :test:

a year and a few months! I only ovulated twice on my own during that time and then once this first round of clomid. 

im awake and STARVING this morning. Ive also had some really bad constipation which I never got before. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Marlee

I actually had diarrhea for a few days, sorry TMI. But I hear consitpation is very common! I am also very hungry :)


----------



## wavescrash

I _will_ be due April 6 if I ever get my stinkin' BFP. 3 days late and nothing but BFN to speak of so far. Hopefully I'll be joining y'all here soon.


----------



## B&LsMom

We were NTNP when Mirena was removed mid-August 2010 and then in February started getting more serious and then July was my 2nd month with OPK's and we got a beautiful BFP at 13dpo!!


----------



## Mari30me

Congrats on your bfp!!! I am dues April 1st, can u add me to the list:) Thanx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi I'm due April 4th can I join in here?


----------



## miss moody

Please can I join, current EDD 7th April xx
Congratulations everyone :hi:


----------



## Marlee

Miss Moody, we have the same EDD! Congrats!


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Tilly- I think that is really what it was so if i get extremely sick I will know :) What a perfect age gap between children I am quite jealous. My daughter turned 3 in February and my son turned 2in February. only a 9 day birthday difference.
> I feel pretty good my BB's are beyond sore but other than that okay I have court today due to my psycho neighbor claiming my dog attacked her when we were standing outside and nothing of the sort happened. I guess she is just hoping to get paid.
> 
> Cherryglitter- Welcome and congratulations :) I added you. How are you feeling?
> FUTUREMRSSAVA- Welcome & congratulations to you as well :) Was this baby planned or a little surprise miracle?

Thats a good thing i think, will you find out the sex when the time comes? Wow you must have your hands full with your little girl and little boy.
My bbs still sore today but not really much else rang the Dr today and i got an appointment next monday so hopefully after that it won't be long before i meet my midwife.
God your neighbour sounds nuts lol, hope court goes well x


----------



## FUTUREMRSSAVA

it was planned 3 months ttc im super happy its not sunk in yet!!!


----------



## MommyLoo

Hi Girls 
I know its super early and i know some of you probably wont want to do this until your a little further on but i just couldnt help my self. Here is a list a freebies/samples i should receive by signing up to baby clubs:
Cow and gate - Stuffed white cow 
Aptamill - Stuffed white Polar bear 
Sainsburys - £9.99 free baby pack 
Sma - free muslin cloth with a photoframe fridge magnet 
Other companys that are sending me samples and coupons and things (just cant remember whhat exactly):
Emmas diary 
tesco baby club
Huggies 
Pampers
Bounty 


If any one else comes across any freebies or samples please post on here. I think its a great way of deciding what brand to use and things like that.


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies I added you all :)


----------



## brookettc3

Mommyloo- thank you I have signed up for quite a few things myself :) 
Tilly87- yes, i do but i love it <3 cant wait for number 3 then number 4 haha she is nuts we have to go to trial now with a jury ugh!
futuremrssava- Aw it hasnt sunk in for me yet either really.


----------



## brookettc3

Ah! So my first baby appt is in 2 days they said due to my large cyst that my old OB was monitoring and the fact I just MC'd in June I need to come in sooner than later. Def happy about that I am getting worried I Want my bloodwork done so I can either freak out or relax a little.


----------



## jenn2282

i'm due the 8th


----------



## brookettc3

Jenn- welcome & congrats :) are you hoping for a boy or girl?


----------



## Ems77

I'm due on the 13th! First one in the thread :-D LOL


----------



## NC_Sarah

I'm due on the 9th :) YEA for all the spring hatchlings!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, It is nice to see so many April mommies already! :) How is everyone feeling? I am feeling well, but pretty tired. I am super hungry all the time and crave all the bad stuff! lol No morning sickness yet, usually I get it pretty bad, but maybe this pregnancy will be different. 

H&H 9 months to everyone!!


----------



## Mjm073

I'm due April 1st as of right now. May change at first appt. on Aug 23rd. I'll update if it does.


----------



## Mommaof2

Add me to April 2nd!


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome & Congratualtions to Vaurissa, NC_Sarah, Mjm073, & Mommaof2!! I hope you guys like the thread so far we have some pretty amazing ladies on here <3 

Vaurissa wow you found out pretty early!

NC_Sarah funny you should say hatchlings because thats what I was going to rename this page but I dont know how to <3


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me- I am still really early to feel too many symptoms so far just frequent trips to the bathroom and extreme fatigue are the two main ones :) I love it though makes me feel pregnant! With my last(MC) I never felt fatigued which made me feel like I wasnt pregnant at all so its very nice. I CAN NOT WAIT FOR MY APPT IN A COUPLE DAYS


----------



## jenn2282

i have cramps that come and go. making me check haha. there not that bad and they only last a few mins. I'm just very hyper aware of my body.

My baby was planned, i used a sperm donor. Not picky on sex of the baby. but the donor has 3 boys and 2 girls so far.


----------



## brookettc3

I have been having slight cramps also but that is pretty normal. I have gone to the bathroom to check a couple times to make sure nothing was going along with them. Oh wow so it could really go either way. :) 

Hey ladies I finally found out how to change the name of thread so now its something more fun hope you like it also I changed the dates so its easier to read :)


----------



## Ems77

In an ideal cycle, yes. But I was at the very end (3 hrs to go) of the day my period was supposed to come when I found out.


----------



## lu-is

I find the cramping has been less the last few days. hooray! My main symptoms now are bigger boobs, sensitive nipples, and nausea.. oh yes, and most definitely feeling sleepy. I yawn a lot ( I had a great nap today and already I'm ready for bed now).

Vaurissa - I'm guess you have very short cycles? :) congrats!


----------



## lu-is

brookettc3 said:


> Tilly- Aw :) I was very sick with my son and nothing with my daughter. How old are your girls?
> 
> lu-is- Welcome and congratulations I think I remember you from the TTC section... :)

Thanks! I recognize your name from TTC too. :) nice new name for this group.
and Congratulations to you as well! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Heather M

Can I be added to April 3rd? :)


----------



## Inoue

Can i also be added to April 3rd :)


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Mommyloo- thank you I have signed up for quite a few things myself :)
> Tilly87- yes, i do but i love it <3 cant wait for number 3 then number 4 haha she is nuts we have to go to trial now with a jury ugh!
> futuremrssava- Aw it hasnt sunk in for me yet either really.

You plannin on a big family then, I'm from a big family and would love that, my OH is hopin for a boy as we have 2 gorgeous little girls but just hopin for a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby. 
You have to wait for a date for the trial now then?
Good luck on your appointment x


----------



## TheNewMrs

Hey there ladies, could I be added to April 7th? Xo


----------



## vespersonicca

Oh I hope to be joining you ladies soon! Hoping the :witch: will pass me by this Saturday April the 6th. If I can manage it I'll test on Sunday! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Esdee

Hello! 
I got a super early BFP and now starting to feel confident to join first tri! :happydance: 

My EDD is 12 April 2012. 

I cant wait to share this wonderful journey with you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## jackie5kids

can i be added to 11th april :) pls xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Please add me to the list :) April 1st

Can't wait to get to know you all and share our pregnancy journey together!


----------



## katstar

Hi there girls,

CAN YOU PUT ME DOWN FOR 6TH APRIL :thumbup: :baby:

I am here but not sure if i should be yet. My last period was 29.06.11 and that would make me 4 weeks and 7 days. But my hcg was 52 on thursday 28th and 468 today. Its doubling every 30 hours so far so thats good but this is still low for for my stage. But we did the deed on cd8, cd17 and cd24. I had only just stopped bleeding a day before cd8 so i am not sure it happened on the 6th july. So i probably ovulated late on cd17 (15th july). I do not think it would have been cd24 as i would have got a bfp only 7 days later and i do not think this is possible. 

If i did conceive on the 15th july then i would be 4 weeks and 4 days. 

We were not trying and it was accidental and such a shock for both of us. But i am getting over the shock and starting to feel happy about it. My oh is taking it steady and causiously. 

I am having bloods due to my previous ectopic history. I am not suffering pain or any bleeding. I had bleed before 4 weeks with the other two, or had brown discharge but i am tredding on egg shells but want to join you lovely ladies in the early pregnancy happiness. 

I do have a 8 month old so it will be hard with only a 16 month gap but the gap for them both will be nice. 

I know its long but thank you for reading :) xx


----------



## jenn2282

welcome everyone.


----------



## Miche28

Hi all

Please can you add me I'm due 4th :)

Thanks


----------



## brookettc3

Heather M, Inoue, TheNewMrs, Esdee. jackie5kids, Liliahs_mummy, katstar, Miche28 Welcome and congratulations to all of you :) vespersonicca I hope you can join us soon! 
How are you all feeling?


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly- Yes, we are really hoping for a big family I am one of four sisters so I think thats why. :) Aw yeah my husband wants a boy I dont really care just a healthy baby. 
Yep 9/6 is my court date :/


----------



## Inoue

Thanks for the welcome and adding me Brooke :). Im doing ok apart from feeling faint and the dam bloating!! How are you? trying to keep stress free i hope, especially with all this court stuff :(


----------



## brookettc3

You are very welcome :) Oh yes the bloating I feel like a whale lol I am definitely trying to stay stress free but I cant help but be worried not only court but the fear of losing another is insane. I have a dr appt tomorrow so hopefully they will do blood work. Have you scheduled your first appt yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am due April 1st if you could add me as well! Thanks!


----------



## hoping4girl

welcome ladies :) I'm feeling...super excited I hope baby sticks!! I get nervous every time I notice my back isn't hurting anymore or my bbs aren't as sore as the night before...but its just nervous me :) hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## brookettc3

USAFKnineWife- I added ya :) Congrats how are you doing?

Hoping4girl- I know exactly how you feel I keep touching my BB's to make sure they are still sore LOL


----------



## Inoue

brookettc3 said:


> You are very welcome :) Oh yes the bloating I feel like a whale lol I am definitely trying to stay stress free but I cant help but be worried not only court but the fear of losing another is insane. I have a dr appt tomorrow so hopefully they will do blood work. Have you scheduled your first appt yet?

Bless you. Really hope it gets settled soon without problems on your side :hugs:.

My 1st doctors appt is on Monday the 15th - cannot wait! :happydance:


----------



## DJF

My EDD is April 1st!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you I hope so too!!! Its crazy I have never even had as much as a seat belt ticket and here I am facing 2 misdemeanors for a dog. :/ 
Yay your appt is pretty soon! 

DJF I added you and congrats :) 
I am quite jealous of you guys I wish I was 5 weeks!


----------



## Miche28

Thanks for adding me :)

I can't wait to get to 12 weeks so I can see my little baby on the screen :) it just seems soooooooooo long away :( I can't wait lol


----------



## hoping4girl

brookettc3 said:


> USAFKnineWife- I added ya :) Congrats how are you doing?
> 
> Hoping4girl- I know exactly how you feel I keep touching my BB's to make sure they are still sore LOL

OMG I'm so glad its not only me!!!! I feel like an idiot most of the time but still can't stop! :haha:


----------



## hoping4girl

Miche28 said:


> Thanks for adding me :)
> 
> I can't wait to get to 12 weeks so I can see my little baby on the screen :) it just seems soooooooooo long away :( I can't wait lol

I can't wait either!!! it does seem like its gonna take forever to get here!!!


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! got my BFP yesterday on FRER and then Pregnant on Digi! Due date is April 15!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Miche- I cant wait either!!! I will get to see my LO at 6 weeks at a clinic here. so I a going to make my appt today.
hoping- def not just you I drive myself crazy.


----------



## brookettc3

capegirl- Congrats! :) so happy we are working our way down the list! so many april babies to come! How are you feeling?


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats to all the new april mummys x


----------



## capegirl7

Thanks :) I am feeling EXHAUSTED! I am nauseous and have had mild cramps/fullness. When I pee it feels full and I have to go often? Does that make sense?? And sore bbs :)


----------



## brookettc3

wow a lot of symptoms for so early on :) can only mean good things. did you take a few tests before this one and negative or this was the first one? were you tracking temps? totally makes sense about the having to pee often and feeling full I feel like that right now as well. :)


----------



## brookettc3

Yay my lines are getting darker!! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## suzimc

Hi
I found out on Saturday that I'm due 6th April and have been a nervous wreck ever since! Too early to tell my other kids, 14, 12 and 11 so they think their mother has gone insane! I'm wandering around at work forgetting what I'm supposed to be doing so my workmates all think I'm demented too! Only my husband isn't surprised, he always knew I was nuts!


----------



## brookettc3

suzi- congrats :) I know how you feel I am worried sick I keep taking tests to make sure they arent getting lighter. I am so desperate to go to my doctors tomorrow its ridiculous. I havent told anyone but my husband and best friend so my mom and sister think I am going crazy too. I have a 2 & 3 year old but I wont tell them for a little while probably 2 more months


----------



## Tilly87

suzimc said:


> Hi
> I found out on Saturday that I'm due 6th April and have been a nervous wreck ever since! Too early to tell my other kids, 14, 12 and 11 so they think their mother has gone insane! I'm wandering around at work forgetting what I'm supposed to be doing so my workmates all think I'm demented too! Only my husband isn't surprised, he always knew I was nuts!

This post made me lol, congrats hun x


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Yay my lines are getting darker!! :)

How many tests have you took now lol x


----------



## brookettc3

I took one the day I found out then skipped the next day then i took one yesterday and then today
when i had my MC my tests never got as dark as they are now


----------



## capegirl7

Hey! I tested at 8DPO and got a negative then I tested yesterday at 9DPO got a faint BFP then took a digi that night and it said PREGNANT. Tested again today at 10DPO and got a pos FRER! So excited!


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke that sounds like a good sign this one may be your forever baby, i haven't took a test since i found out sat, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow hun x


----------



## Tilly87

capegirl7 said:


> Hey! I tested at 8DPO and got a negative then I tested yesterday at 9DPO got a faint BFP then took a digi that night and it said PREGNANT. Tested again today at 10DPO and got a pos FRER! So excited!

Congrats! thats an early BFP! how r u feelin x


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you tilly :) i hope so! I know tomorrow i am not going to feel any more confident though cause i will want 2 blood tests done 48 hours apart lol


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Hi ladies I am due April 7th.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## holdonslowdow

Hi! I have only been to Planned Parenthood so far with a urine test but as of right now my EDD is April 8th! :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

brookettc3 said:


> USAFKnineWife- I added ya :) Congrats how are you doing?
> 
> Hoping4girl- I know exactly how you feel I keep touching my BB's to make sure they are still sore LOL

Thank you! I am well...bloated, nausea, tired all the time..the usual..I am grateful for it though as it means things are well.


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies I am so nervous because I got such an early BFP that my AF will come on its due date on Saturday. Is it a pos or neg thing to get a BFP early? Im scared to test again. I am exhausted and def. feel pregnant but It just scares me


----------



## B&LsMom

capegirl7 said:


> Hey ladies I am so nervous because I got such an early BFP that my AF will come on its due date on Saturday. Is it a pos or neg thing to get a BFP early? Im scared to test again. I am exhausted and def. feel pregnant but It just scares me

I was so patient with first and waited until I was a week and a half late before testing so I was 6 1/2 weeks when I found out. This time I found out at 4 weeks and 1 day and I wish I would have waited--just going to take that much longer to get to my due date finding out early LOL


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm out :( got bright red blood tonight w/ some clots, so I guess I got too excited too early. Good luck ladies and I hope to see you all again soon! (when I hopefully come back here!)


----------



## B&LsMom

hoping4girl said:


> I'm out :( got bright red blood tonight w/ some clots, so I guess I got too excited too early. Good luck ladies and I hope to see you all again soon! (when I hopefully come back here!)


So sorry Hun--prayers for you during this time...:hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you tilly :) i hope so! I know tomorrow i am not going to feel any more confident though cause i will want 2 blood tests done 48 hours apart lol

Well i hope the Dr uplifts your confidence, good luck let us know how it goes hun x


----------



## Sovereign

4 April here!!! x


----------



## ruthyh

Got my :BFP: yesterday :happydance: due date 12th April


----------



## Mari30me

Hi ladies, thanx for adding me to the list. This pregnancy is so strange. 1 week before I got my bfp, I had nausea, fatigue, strong sense of smell, crazy heartburn and fuller bb's. Now, pretty much everything is gone except for full bb's. With my previous pregnancies, the symptomes never went away. I do not see my doc til Mon for a blood test. I have taken lots of tests with strong bfp's, I am sure everything is ok, but it is hard not to worry. How is everyone else?


----------



## brookettc3

hoping4girl said:


> I'm out :( got bright red blood tonight w/ some clots, so I guess I got too excited too early. Good luck ladies and I hope to see you all again soon! (when I hopefully come back here!)

So sorry for your loss hun I hope to see you back here soon


----------



## Mari30me

hoping4girl said:


> I'm out :( got bright red blood tonight w/ some clots, so I guess I got too excited too early. Good luck ladies and I hope to see you all again soon! (when I hopefully come back here!)

Sorry hun. We hope to see you back here really soon:)


----------



## brookettc3

welcome Maybe1daysoon, holdonslowdow, ruthyh, & Sovereign & many congrats I hope you guys like the thread :) sorry i didnt add you all earlier i some how got unsubscribed from this thread. 

Mari30me- I feel like my symptoms are subsiding as well maybe just the calm before the storm lol we should probably just enjoy the lack of nausea  

ASM- Doctors appt went.. Okay they basically just talked to me and scheduled my ultrasound 8/16 and they sent me for lab work for today and friday. I am so nervous I already cant wait for her call and i havent even done the second set.


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3, I think you are right about the calm before hte storm. I should just sit back and enjoy the lack of nausea as well. I go for my 1st doc's appt and lab work on Monday. I will be so nervous when the phone rings to hear what my levels are. This is my 3rd pregnanc and I am just as worried as my 1st! lol

Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## brookettc3

I really think this is a good thing... :)
 



Attached Files:







HHKKKH.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me- I agree I will be so nervous when the phone rings. I am sure it will be nothing but the best news for you though :) How are you feeling other than the symptoms? have you told anyone?


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari30me- I agree I will be so nervous when the phone rings. I am sure it will be nothing but the best news for you though :) How are you feeling other than the symptoms? have you told anyone?

Thanx, I am sure I am worrying for nothing. I am feeling pretty good overall. I am pretty bloated though. We have not told anyone yet. I think we may hold off until 12 weeks, but we might tell our parent's next week after the blood results come back We have a wedding to go to on Fri, and most of my family will be there. I am hoping no one notices that I won't be drinking!lol

Have you told anyone yet??


----------



## shareema

Hi I'm due on April 16 2012, H&H 9 months girls and we'll keep eachother nice and warm in the winter months lol!!


----------



## brookettc3

are you sure you are due on the first? your tickers say you are only 3 weeks 2 days? let me know:)


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me- We probably are both stressing for no reason ha thats just how it goes though. its always going to be something. I think I will tell my mom when I get my blood results back as well.. My mc levels were bad from the very beginning.


----------



## Mari30me

I noticed that too. For a edd of April 1st, ticker should say 5 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## brookettc3

So do you mind me asking how old you all are?


----------



## shareema

brookettc3 said:


> are you sure you are due on the first? your tickers say you are only 3 weeks 2 days? let me know:)

sorry guys meant to write 16 oups:blush:


----------



## brookettc3

Completely fine just wanted to make sure I put your date down right :) how are you feeling CONGRATS on your early BFP


----------



## Mari30me

yes, that is a very early bfp!! Congrats!


----------



## ashleypauline

im due the 9th!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari30me- We probably are both stressing for no reason ha thats just how it goes though. its always going to be something. I think I will tell my mom when I get my blood results back as well.. My mc levels were bad from the very beginning.

Yes, stressing for no reason is exactly what happens. I think I will have to tell my mom after my blood test. She will notice I am bloated and putting on weight. I reccently lost 13lbs, so she will start telling me I am gaining it back if I don't tell her!!lol


----------



## Ladybug1

brookettc3 said:


> Hi everyone just got my :bfp: today at 10dpo I had a mc at 5 weeks in june so hoping this one sticks around I am due 4/11/12 I know now that there a few groups but I figure I will keep this one around.
> 
> 
> *April 2012 ​**​*
> *
> 1st April 2012
> cherryglitter
> Mari30me
> Mjm073
> Leliahs_mummy
> USAFKnineWife
> DJF
> 
> 2nd April 2012
> blakesmom
> MommyLoo
> Mommaof2
> 
> 3rd April 2012
> Heather M
> Inoue
> 
> 4th April 2012
> CBaby84
> FUTUREMRSSAVA
> Wantingbbbump
> Miche28
> Sovereign
> 
> 5th April 2012
> missangie
> 
> 6th April 2012
> lu-is
> katstar
> suzimc
> 
> 7th April 2012
> Marlee
> miss moody
> TheNewMrs
> Maybe1daysoon
> 
> 8th April 2012
> Tilly87
> DollPosse
> Jenn2282
> holdonslowdow
> 
> 9th April 2012
> hoping4girl
> NC_Sarah
> 
> 10th April 2012
> 
> 11th April 2012
> brookettc3
> Bremusa
> jackie5kids
> 
> 12th April 2012
> Esdee
> ruthyh
> 
> 13th April 2012
> Vaurissa
> 
> 14th April 2012
> 
> 15th April 2012
> capegirl7
> 
> 16th April 2012
> shareema
> 
> 17th April 2012
> 
> 18th April 2012
> 
> 19th April 2012
> 
> 20th April 2012
> 
> 21st April 2012
> 
> 22nd April 2012
> 
> 23rd April 2012
> 
> 24th April 2012
> 
> 25th April 2012
> 
> 26th April 2012
> 
> 27th April 2012
> 
> 28th April 2012
> 
> 29th April 2012
> 
> 30th April 2012*​​

So happy to hear you are back! Congratulations!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you it feels great to be back :) I am hoping and praying this little bean sticks around. I feel sorta confident about it....


----------



## brookettc3

Ashleypauline- Congrats :) How long were you TTC for?
Mari30me- Ha yeah I am beyond bloated as well and I recently lost 10 and now you cant tell at all.... My mom has already started asking questions


----------



## katstar

https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg

Created this sig.


If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x

To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

katstar said:


> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.

Very cute!! I don't know if I am allowed anymore space in my signature!:cry:


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone today?? I think m/s may have finally caught up with me. Been feeling sick and nauseous all morning. I haven't thrown up yet, but it is only a matter of time.:( I totally jinxed myself yesterday talk about not been sick yet! lol


----------



## katstar

USAFKnineWife said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.
> 
> Very cute!! I don't know if I am allowed anymore space in my signature!:cry:Click to expand...

You got it to fit lol. 

xx


----------



## katstar

brookette3, 

Do you want to put the link to the signature on the first page so then its there if anyone wants to use it??
My link will get lost in the posts that will gather in this thread. :) xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

katstar said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katstar said:
> 
> 
> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.
> 
> Very cute!! I don't know if I am allowed anymore space in my signature!:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You got it to fit lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes I did!! It is just the cutest!! Thanks!!!:happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

Hi can I join?? I just got my BFP last night at 16DPO.. Im about 4 weeks pregnant... My EDD is April 11th,2012 :) I am sooo excited!!


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> So do you mind me asking how old you all are?

Im not sure if I ever answered this.... Im 25  Hubby is 26


----------



## brookettc3

katstar said:


> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.

Aw I am totally in love with it I will post it on the first page for sure


----------



## USAFKnineWife

missangie said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So do you mind me asking how old you all are?
> 
> Im not sure if I ever answered this.... Im 25  Hubby is 26Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I did either...I am 32 about to turn 33 and Hubby just turned 36.


----------



## capegirl7

Me and dh are both 25!!


----------



## brookettc3

TexasRider said:


> Hi can I join?? I just got my BFP last night at 16DPO.. Im about 4 weeks pregnant... My EDD is April 11th,2012 :) I am sooo excited!!

I added you congrats :) you have the same due date as me! I am hoping for a delivery date of 4/8/12 though


----------



## Marlee

I'm 25, DH is 31, we've been married 5 years


----------



## brookettc3

Aw I love all the age responses I am 20 and my husband is 24 we have been together for 6 1/2 years married for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## ladyjayne

Hi all, can I join...... Im due on April 7th!!! So excited. Im 22 and hubbys 27. Ive not had any symptoms yet so still feeling fine, hows everyone else feeling? xxxx


----------



## ladyjayne

katstar said:


> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.

I love this:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brookettc3

ladyjayne- Congrats :) is this your first? I am feeling pretty good besides the fatugue and frequent bathroom trips LOL


----------



## ladyjayne

No this will be my 2nd and hubbys 3rd. With my first I was really tired but with this one nothing. I think either its too early yet or im just lucky lol. x


----------



## magicteapot

Just worked it out, it will be April 5th if my calculations are correct :)


----------



## smsgrl2009

Hi everyone...I am due April 9th...I got a really early BFP at only 9dpo..after taking 4 tests, I finally believe it since AF never arrived...was not TTC..and had to take Clomid with DD...lot of cramping..in front and back..and of course the sore BBs...very tired but no morning sickness yet..


----------



## brookettc3

ladyjayne- yes, probably too early it will happen for all of us soon im sure. 
mari30me- I told ya the calm before the storm is was bound to happen... I am a little quesy this morning. 
magicteapot- Congrats now you just need a ticker :) 
smsgrl2009- CONGRATS :) I got mine at 10dpo bc i was trying to wait it out but it was dark enough that it looked like i could have tested earlier AF isnt due until the 8th for me. How amazing that this one just happened! Are you excited or still just shocked? I am having mild aches/cramping as well


----------



## Mari30me

I am 30 and my husband is 32. We have been married for 5 years and been together for 10years.


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 - U were right! lol It is subsided a bit, but still here. At least I am not throwing up yet! I have already exhausted myself shopping all morning for our daugther's 3rd bday on Sat! It is amazing how quickly we tire out. We have a wedding tomorrow, so it is going to be a busy weekend. I just hope I find the energy to keep up:)


----------



## B&LsMom

Sorry for the late response to this lol--but I'm 26 and DH is also 26--will be 27 when this babe is born. We've been married for 6 years on the 26th of this month. and our DS is 2yrs and almost 8 months so he will be 3yrs 3months when little one is born!


----------



## joanna1980

Congrats I'm due on the 11 April I mc in July but I must be really fertile to fall again to quick. , enjoy ur pregnancy Hun x x


----------



## magicteapot

Yaay :) Added ticker :) So excitinggg :D:D


----------



## CBaby84

katstar said:


> https://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww109/katstar_80/signature/easterbabies2-1.jpg
> 
> Created this sig.
> 
> 
> If you like it you are welcome to use it. :) :flower: x
> 
> To get it, just quote this message and copy the link.

I love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## katstar

Glad you like the sig girlies :)

I am 31 on the 8th august and my oh is 32. He will be 33 when bubs will be born. We seem to be older than you guys lol. xxx


----------



## Mari30me

Love the April hatchling ticker:) Thanx for the link:)


----------



## capegirl7

Love it :) Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## magicteapot

Yipeee :D Ooh I forgot to say thingys :)
I am 23 and my OH is 24 but he will be 25 when LO is born :) We are also engaged but not sure when ze wedding is!
xxx


----------



## Ems77

capegirl7 said:


> Love it :) Thanks for sharing!!!

You figured your own out... cool  

I was 13 days early with DD#1 and 8 days with DD#2. So, thinking I won't be going on the 13th. lol. A really funny tidbit about it is that one grandpa is the 12th, the other is the 2nd!!!


----------



## Sovereign

i'm being really dumb I can't get the ticker!! x


----------



## katstar

Sovereign said:


> i'm being really dumb I can't get the ticker!! x

Go to the very first message to this thread. The one with all our due dates on. Click 'quote' 
In that quote the link for the ticker will be there it will start and end 

highlight all the link, right click, copy. 

Then click straight onto your profile name, go to customise profile (which is small to see), then on the left side you will see 'edit signature' - in your signature edit box, right click and paste. Save signature and it should be there. ;) xx


----------



## TexasRider

Im 28 and OH is 29...this is our first child..We have been together for 2 years. we are not currently married,but in his words last night "its time to put a ring on it" :haha" so I will be married fairly soon I think :)


----------



## brookettc3

welcome joanna1980 another one with the same due date I love it :) 
TexasRider- aw yay sounds like he is ready how long have you been together?


----------



## TexasRider

Ok let me try this again... I think I fixed my link :)


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies i have another april group but can i come join you all in here too im due 1st april baby no3 im 22 xx


----------



## brookettc3

of course mum2beagain I am currently pregnant with number 3 as well and 20 :) I will add you right now congrats


----------



## TexasRider

Brookett.. We have been together for 2 years in October. We were going to get married around Christmas anyways but now its gonna be abit sooner :)


----------



## brookettc3

aw :) thats so amazing. I was pregnant before igot married with my second and i was HUGE while saying I do so we are going to renew our vows and have a real wedding in 2013 on our 5 year


----------



## TexasRider

Its going to be the second marriage for both of us so we are going to go to the courthouse and get married by the justice of the peace. Much cheaper and we have no desire to have another wedding. And we can save the $$$ for the baby. So awesome to hear you are going to renew your vows.. Maybe we will do that sometime :)


----------



## brookettc3

Starting to worry a little bit.. yesterday at the doctors she said if i have any cramps to call and if its after hours go into the ER and sure enough cramping today and they are at lunch so waiting until they get back.... 45 mins praying this baby doesnt leave me


----------



## mum2beagain

wow brooke we are renewing our vows in 2013 for our 5 years too

sorry to hear you are cramping its prob little bubs snuggling in tighter for you x


----------



## brookettc3

I sure hope so but its like dull cramps in my lower back and sides like I felt with my MC I am praying right now.... I cant wait for my doctor to get in so I can know what to do


----------



## Mari30me

Brookettc3 - fx'd crossed for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you I will keep ya posted.


----------



## brookettc3

Okay so the doctor told me to get my second blood test tomorrow morning at 745 and to write STAT on my orders then go to her appt where she will do an exam and then she will call me with the results from the blood test. She also gave me the instructions for M/C bleeding :/ keeping my fingers crossed and my hopes up that its nothing and my baby is fine. 
Where has everyone gone.. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Esdee

My angel went to heaven, good luck in your journey girls xxx


----------



## brookettc3

Esdee I am so sorry for your loss.. I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Inoue

Im sorry for your loss Esdee :cry: xx

Brooke - Has the cramping subsided now? Its very commen to keep cramping in 1st tri but if your worried it may got the same way as last time then you did the right thing on getting checked out. All the best with the bloods today, when will you find out the results? x


----------



## katstar

Esdee,

I am so sorry to here this. :cry: Look after yourself hun. :hugs: xx

Brookette, 

Hows the cramps?? Hope your ok. And i just want to say 20 and pg with no.3. Your a brave girl. :thumbup:

I am pg with number 3 and i am 31 on monday. I want to enjoy my life after this one. No more for me. But i am ok with this. :) 

As for me, Me and my partner have been together nearly 4 years. He has been married before and has a wonderful daughter who is 6. I have not been married before but have a wonderful daughter who is 7. 
We both decided to add to our family and have one of our own in 2009 but sadly i had two ectopics. Then we had zak november 2010. He is so cute and so content. 
Both me and my partner did not think we wanted any more children and this baby was a utter suprise and shock. Utter blessing though. :cloud9:

We love each other to bits. Every time i see him i get butterflies. :) No sight of any proposal though. :( - i would not think twice to say yes :) lol. xx


I have my third sets of bloods today. I am hoping for a level over 2000. This will confirm that this pregnancy is not ectopic.Won't find out till monday though. I do not have any cramps, bleeding or one sided pain. I have usually had some of these by now. And with 3+ on a digi, i am taking this as a good sign. xx


----------



## magicteapot

Sorry for your loss Esdee, much huggles for you :(

I have period pains pretty much everyday, google says its normal so I am hoping, as my doctor is on holiday! Squeal!

xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

katstar said:


> Glad you like the sig girlies :)
> 
> I am 31 on the 8th august and my oh is 32. He will be 33 when bubs will be born. We seem to be older than you guys lol. xxx

You are not old!! I think I may be the oldest on this thread so far!!! Glad I don't look it!:winkwink:


----------



## Mari30me

Esdee, I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:

Brookettec - How are you feeling today?? Has your cramping stopped? 

I had some period like cramping last night, but it did not last too long. Not too much m/s this morning.
The next few days are super busy for me, so I might not be on as much. I will check in when I can:)


----------



## karla1

hi hun

i am due on 16th april only found out today x


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies I am in the car right now on my way to my blood work an then doctors still cramping worried cause it's in my back
Too and that's how I felt last time. Praying for those high numbers she Said she will get the results my noon


----------



## magicteapot

good luck xx


----------



## Mari30me

Good luck brookettec!! I will check in later:)


----------



## CBaby84

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies I am in the car right now on my way to my blood work an then doctors still cramping worried cause it's in my back
> Too and that's how I felt last time. Praying for those high numbers she Said she will get the results my noon

Hope everything is ok for you x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Good luck sweetie!!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all they did an ultrasound and saw nothing but I am still very early on... Waiting for the blood...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you all they did an ultrasound and saw nothing but I am still very early on... Waiting for the blood...

Said a prayer for you last night and will continue to keep praying for you to get good news!!!:hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

thinking of u brooke x


----------



## Tilly87

sorry for your loss esdee x


----------



## Tilly87

Hope all is well Brooke x


----------



## brookettc3

HCG went from 387- 951 :) yay!! I have to get weekly exams and blood work for a couple months. Thank god they are going up though!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> HCG went from 387- 951 :) yay!! I have to get weekly exams and blood work for a couple months. Thank god they are going up though!

I am so happy that everything is good!!! That is a great beta!!!


----------



## Tiffani86

Hey girls first I hope we all have a H & H 9 months! I don't want to jinx it but my EDD is April 12! So hopeful and praying that this little bean sticks!


----------



## brookettc3

wantingbbbump- Thank you i thought so too now for these cramps to stop... They hurt worse than AF cramps... 

Karla1 & Tiffani86 Congrats ladies Glad you found this thread hope you guys enjoy and feel free to add the april hatchlings Pic :)


----------



## missangie

YAY Brooke, great news!!!!

I feel like a cow. We are having some people over for dinner and I was getting ready and have put on at LEAST 5 different outfits, I am SO bloated. MOOOOO! 

Also, one of the ladies is 14 weeks prego and the other has a 3 month old. Im sure there will be lots of baby talk and they both know we have been trying for awhile. Im not sure if I will be able to keep this a secret!


----------



## brookettc3

I feel you I am beyond chunky right now lol I weigh the same but I feel like 12x bigger!

Ha right I swear I want to scream it from the rooftops when I start talking about babies....
Good luck trying to not let it slip... are they close friends that could keep it a secret?


----------



## TexasRider

Im glad you got good news at the Doctors office today Brookett :) I feel a little bloated but not horribly bad.. But I am getting heartburn pretty bad and if it were left up to me I wouldnt eat at all!! Cause I dont even feel hungry.. Even if I drink water I still get heartburn... UGH :(


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

This thread is so hard for me to keep up with as I only get a chance to actually sit down and seriously read/comment when my DD is napping or in bed for the night. I feel really bad that I don't get to comment as much as I would like - so apologises!!

I had my 1st appointment today (at 5w6d going by when I ovulated) and although I couldn't see the baby yet I had a nice big gestation sac and everything seems to be where it should be. I am so relieved!! My next appointment is in 2 weeks and by that stage we should be able to see the heartbeat. I can't wait!!

I have been having morning sickness on and off every day for the last 3 or 4 days. I don't remember it being this bad with DD. It's really my only pregnancy symptom though so I don't mind if it stays around for a bit longer, lol!

How is everyone else feeling?

PS - if anybody who is due around the 1st april wants to bump buddies please let me know :)


----------



## MrsRalphie

My due date is April 7th, can I join you ladies too? Please? ;)


----------



## brookettc3

TexasRider- Thank you i have been getting bad heartburn as well and i wish it would make me stop eating so much lol Thats terrible about the water situation ow strange have you been eating tums?

Liliahs_mummy- Glad to hear your appt went so well :) 

MrsRalphie - I added you congrats :) is this your first?


----------



## MrsRalphie

Yes ma'am and we are so excited!


----------



## Tilly87

Hey everyone!

Glad your appointment went well Brooke x

Not much news from me, still got heavy sore bbs, got my dr appointment monday nervous but excited hopefully it won't take long to see my midwife once i have seen the dr x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, can i join you please? My due date is 14th April 2012 but would really love to have my lo on 16th April as its my late Nana's birthdate and i was very very close to her! But my edd at the mo is the 14th....so add me in please!!! Had my first lot of hcg results yesterday at 13dpo and they were at 78, so im hoping they have at least doubled by monday. This is my 4th attempt at my 1st baby, all my others have ended in m/c at 5 weeks so this time after plenty of investigation im going down the progesterone suppositrie route which i have been taking since i got my BFP at 10dpo. Keeping fingers x'd for my sticky beanie!!! I did an ic hpt this morning and it is a lot darker than yesterday so i did my digi and it is 2-3 weeks so im on track, so far so good! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Got a lot of reading to do to catch up with you all.....:hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Brooke- No tums yet, I know a lady who was pregnant that ate tums like mad for heartburn and it gave her really bad kidney stones.. So far I have just been dealing with it... It does suck though :(


----------



## Mari30me

Brookettc3 - so happy your appt went well. Glad all is well :).
I have my 1st doctors appt on Mon, but I won't get my blood results until Tuesday. My m/s has kinda gone away again, so I hope my hcg levels are good. 
How is everyone today?


----------



## magicteapot

My ''period pains'' turned out to be a bladder infection oops!Had to go to the hospital this morning with really bad pains. Phew am so relieved.
xx


----------



## shareema

Hi girls how are you all? I wanted to ask you is that common to go to the dr to do blood work and so on straight away, this one is my 2nd one but I've always waited 8 weeks before and it's more the norm here in Ireland, of course I'll call the maternity to book a place and all. Oh and I'm due the 15 instead of 16 I think, my cb digital is already putting me at 2 to 3 weeks re the conception date...


----------



## firsttimetry

I'm due on 4/4/12. Fingers crossed everyone. Still don't feel pregnant. Nap anyone?! Xxx


----------



## katstar

firsttimetry said:


> I'm due on 4/4/12. Fingers crossed everyone. Still don't feel pregnant. Nap anyone?! Xxx

I don't feel pregnant either. I should be 5+3 by lmp or 5+1 by conception date. I have been having weird dreams so maybee this is a preg symptom. And gosh i feel tired today. But thats maybe because my lo woke up 5 times for his dummy last night :wacko:
Doctors monday to check on my 3rd set of bloods. On my birthday too. Hope its good news. :pray:

Brook, glad your doctors appointment went well. Everythings looking good. :thumbup:

Hello to everyone :hi:

Yes this thread does move fast.


----------



## DJF

Leilahs_mummy said:


> This thread is so hard for me to keep up with as I only get a chance to actually sit down and seriously read/comment when my DD is napping or in bed for the night. I feel really bad that I don't get to comment as much as I would like - so apologises!!
> 
> I had my 1st appointment today (at 5w6d going by when I ovulated) and although I couldn't see the baby yet I had a nice big gestation sac and everything seems to be where it should be. I am so relieved!! My next appointment is in 2 weeks and by that stage we should be able to see the heartbeat. I can't wait!!
> 
> I have been having morning sickness on and off every day for the last 3 or 4 days. I don't remember it being this bad with DD. It's really my only pregnancy symptom though so I don't mind if it stays around for a bit longer, lol!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> PS - if anybody who is due around the 1st april wants to bump buddies please let me know :)

My EDD is also April 1st


----------



## mum2beagain

leilahs mummy i dont have a bump buddy yet do u want to buddy up? x


----------



## B&LsMom

shareema said:


> Hi girls how are you all? I wanted to ask you is that common to go to the dr to do blood work and so on straight away, this one is my 2nd one but I've always waited 8 weeks before and it's more the norm here in Ireland, of course I'll call the maternity to book a place and all. Oh and I'm due the 15 instead of 16 I think, my cb digital is already putting me at 2 to 3 weeks re the conception date...

I live in the states and this will also be baby #2 for me. It must depend on the Dr. or maybe health history to have bloods drawn early?? I didn't with my son or with this baby. Which I'm not complaining I Hate having blood drawn but it would be reassuring to know that thing are progressing. My sister in law had blood drawn with her LO but she found out via a trip to the ER with cramping/pain so I think they were verifying pregnancy/ruling out MC--also she was seeing Drs. at the hospital on base in Germany where her airforce husband is stationed.


----------



## taylorxx

I think I will be joining you lovely ladies :) I just want to take a few more tests before I actually believe it lol. Congratulations on everyones pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

mum2beagain said:


> leilahs mummy i dont have a bump buddy yet do u want to buddy up? x

Yeah sure!! That would be great :)


----------



## TexasRider

Taylor!!! Thats Awesome!!! Glad to see someone I know.. I hope its true :)


----------



## SamanthaYC

I am due on April 10th, 2012!!


----------



## B&LsMom

We let our little man spread the word this evening to the in-laws...
 



Attached Files:







blake.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Heather M

Blakesmom- Love that! Have been looking for a big sis one so that we could do the same thing with letting our friends know! Haven't had any luck finding one for a kid under 2 yet! Very cute though!


----------



## B&LsMom

Heather M said:


> Blakesmom- Love that! Have been looking for a big sis one so that we could do the same thing with letting our friends know! Haven't had any luck finding one for a kid under 2 yet! Very cute though!

Thanks!! I made this one--I'm not normally very crafty but I think it turned out pretty cute.


----------



## missangie

it did turn out very cute!!!


----------



## taylorxx

TexasRider said:


> Taylor!!! Thats Awesome!!! Glad to see someone I know.. I hope its true :)

Haha hello :) Yes me too... I'm really thinking it is, I'm just scared to get my hopes up. Will you go look at my thread in the TWW and tell me what you think? I posted 3 sets of pictures. Hope you're doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## missangie

taylor, when are you testing again? i think it looks like you will be joining us, I hope so! (I went and looked at your photos) good luck


----------



## taylorxx

missangie said:


> taylor, when are you testing again? i think it looks like you will be joining us, I hope so! (I went and looked at your photos) good luck

I'm going to give it another 2-3 days. I sure hope I'll be joining too :) Hope you're doing well, congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

Leilahs_mummy said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> leilahs mummy i dont have a bump buddy yet do u want to buddy up? x
> 
> Yeah sure!! That would be great :)Click to expand...

:happydance: bumpbuddys how are youe feeling 6 weeks today it actually seems to be going quite quickly at the moment for me


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

blakesmom said:


> We let our little man spread the word this evening to the in-laws...

What a fantastic idea!! I love it :)


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

mum2beagain said:


> Leilahs_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> leilahs mummy i dont have a bump buddy yet do u want to buddy up? x
> 
> Yeah sure!! That would be great :)Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: bumpbuddys how are youe feeling 6 weeks today it actually seems to be going quite quickly at the moment for meClick to expand...

I know, right! I can't believe we are 6 weeks already. I found out at 10DPO so have known for a while but it seems to be moving a lot quicker this time around.

I have had morning sickness nearly all day for the last few days. Only vomited once or twice but feeling really nauseous the rest of the time. Also I am so exhausted. I feel I could sleep all day!! It's that bad that when Leilah goes down for her nap I usually join her!!

How are you feeling?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, I'm due 3 April 2012 :wohoo:


----------



## lioness168

Could you please add me....bubs no.2 due the 1st April 2012 :D cheers


----------



## mum2beagain

Leilahs_mummy said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leilahs_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> leilahs mummy i dont have a bump buddy yet do u want to buddy up? x
> 
> Yeah sure!! That would be great :)Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: bumpbuddys how are youe feeling 6 weeks today it actually seems to be going quite quickly at the moment for meClick to expand...
> 
> I know, right! I can't believe we are 6 weeks already. I found out at 10DPO so have known for a while but it seems to be moving a lot quicker this time around.
> 
> I have had morning sickness nearly all day for the last few days. Only vomited once or twice but feeling really nauseous the rest of the time. Also I am so exhausted. I feel I could sleep all day!! It's that bad that when Leilah goes down for her nap I usually join her!!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?Click to expand...

i feel sick all day everyday too im soo exhausted too i also found out at 10dpo so have known a while too x


----------



## USAFKnineWife

WOOT! WOOT! I am a "sweetpea" today!!! Only 2 more days until my first appointment!!!!


----------



## China girl

Um, :hi:ladies,

Would it be alright if I join? I'm due April 18. I'm Very nervous as I found out yesterday at 10dpo. 

Thanks
China


----------



## Marlee

I'm achy today!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im due April 10th xx


----------



## Inoue

Welcome to all new members! So nice to see there's going to lots of April babies born, the list keeps getting longer :happydance:

Im not feeling to bad today, was quite crappy this morning (in general) but had a nice relaxing shower and now feel fine. Time is dragging so slowly at the moment, my nurse appt is next monday so thats something to look forward to but then its like a 6 week wait till my 12 week scan! :grr:


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on in a little bit my Internet isn't wishing and the cable company is taking their time to come fix it


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome to all the new ladies I was Able to add you all from my phone just took a little longer but congratulations :) 
Wow some of you are 6 weeks how amazing I can't wait... Still have a little while to go for me 
Well I am due for
AF so far no sign of her. I still have terrible cramps and back pain hopefully it means I am just going to be showing soon :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

firsttimetry said:


> I'm due on 4/4/12. Fingers crossed everyone. Still don't feel pregnant. Nap anyone?! Xxx

We are due the same day :happydance: want to be bump buddies?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so happy that everything is going great with everyone!! 

Welcome to the new gals and Congrats on your BFP'S!!!!

I am so dang tired and starving all the time. I went to the store to just pick up a few things and ended up walking out with $300 worth of food. I told my Dh that it was a very bad idea to let the pregnant woman lose in a store full of food. :haha: I have been feeling pretty good other than being hungry, tired, having very sore bbs, and all day sickness. Dh has been wanting some loving but I keep telling him no..I feel bad but I had some spotting after my cervical check and I'm scared to do anything with Dh now. I tried to be a good mommy to be and switch to decaf coffee but OMG it's so gross so i think I will allow myself 1 cup a day followed by a huge glass of water. I'm not really cramping anymore, just some round ligament pain, I did have some really bad pinching feeling on my right ovary but I think it was from that cyst we get from being pregnant and it hasn't bothered me sense. I can't believe that I'm so close to being 6 weeks :happydance: this seems to be going really fast. I found out I was 100% pregnant at 10dpo so like at 3wks 3 or 4d. How is everyone feeling? Did everyone have a good weekend? I spent my weekend buying my 2 younger girls new bunk beds & bedding, my younger 2 their school clothes and all of their back packs. I picked up some more maternity clothes. I still don't really need them but they were cute and on sale. I found a crib that I love but I am going to wait to buy it, I am going to get it in Jan.


----------



## spang3816

I just got my bfp at 10 dpo. It is still very faint, but definitely there. I had a chemical in June so I am hoping this one sticks. If it does, I am due on April 18th!


----------



## China girl

spang3816 said:


> I just got my bfp at 10 dpo. It is still very faint, but definitely there. I had a chemical in June so I am hoping this one sticks. If it does, I am due on April 18th!

Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all!! Im ok...had major bloating n tummy ache this afty which has now turned into gross noisey wind! OMG! Im deflating by the minute! Lol! This seems to be a regular occurence for me from 4pm onwards! Ugh :wacko: Get my next round of hcg's done tmor, rlly hope they have doubled, they were only 78 on friday at 13dpo which is about average...kpin everything crossed!!x

Brookette you didnt add me :cry: my EDD is 14th April, thanks hun xx:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Babyhopes- so sorry I am using my Phone so it has been hard to back track and add people trying my hardest welcome and congrats though :) 
If I forgot anyone else let me know
Spangs welcome and congrats :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

brookettc3 said:


> Babyhopes- so sorry I am using my Phone so it has been hard to back track and add people trying my hardest welcome and congrats though :)
> If I forgot anyone else let me know
> Spangs welcome and congrats :)

Awww thank you hun!! :hugs:

Gosh im so nervous about my hcg test tmor, ive just noticed that yours at 13dpo was 387! Thats amazing! Mine was 78! Ugh! Seems on the low side now! I did get a really dark IC hpt and 2-3weeks on digi at 14dpo so am hoping that they have at least doubled....so nervous though:wacko:


----------



## brookettc3

Oh I wouldn't worry too much they range so much. As long as they are doubling is all that matters :)


----------



## katstar

mine was 52 at 13 dpo hun. Do not worry. Like brook said its the doubling that counts. 

Wish me luck girlies, for my 3rd set of blood results tomorrow. 468 on monday. Had them taken friday so hoping over 2000. xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so happy that everything is going great with everyone!!
> 
> Welcome to the new gals and Congrats on your BFP'S!!!!
> 
> I am so dang tired and starving all the time. I went to the store to just pick up a few things and ended up walking out with $300 worth of food. I told my Dh that it was a very bad idea to let the pregnant woman lose in a store full of food. :haha: I have been feeling pretty good other than being hungry, tired, having very sore bbs, and all day sickness. Dh has been wanting some loving but I keep telling him no..I feel bad but I had some spotting after my cervical check and I'm scared to do anything with Dh now. I tried to be a good mommy to be and switch to decaf coffee but OMG it's so gross so i think I will allow myself 1 cup a day followed by a huge glass of water. I'm not really cramping anymore, just some round ligament pain, I did have some really bad pinching feeling on my right ovary but I think it was from that cyst we get from being pregnant and it hasn't bothered me sense. I can't believe that I'm so close to being 6 weeks :happydance: this seems to be going really fast. I found out I was 100% pregnant at 10dpo so like at 3wks 3 or 4d. How is everyone feeling? Did everyone have a good weekend? I spent my weekend buying my 2 younger girls new bunk beds & bedding, my younger 2 their school clothes and all of their back packs. I picked up some more maternity clothes. I still don't really need them but they were cute and on sale. I found a crib that I love but I am going to wait to buy it, I am going to get it in Jan.

Sounds like you are having a fabulous weekend so far. We did all of our school shopping last weekend even though this weekend is "tax free" shopping. TBH..We are stationed at a military base so really if we shop there it is tax-free every day. We start back to school on the 15th...I say we cause I am a 5 day a week parent volunteer and sub whenever they need me...We have done practically nothing this weekend until today...today was cleaning day and boy was it needed...If I stepped on one more damn Lego I was gonna snap!:haha: I cleaned my bedroom and closet...I took all of the clothes out that I cannot wear right now an won't for a while (practically everything) and made dh put them in the top of my closet..poor closet is empty but I am at the point where I am in maternity clothes or yoga pants and have been for a few weeks. My first OB appointment is Tuesday and I cannot wait!! I have been avoiding the grocery store cause with the amount I spend to begin with; I would hate to see the bill if I went in there hungry..:haha: I am having all the same symptoms as you with the added bonus of peeing every 10 minutes. I took a 4 hour nap yesterday...dh had to wake me up to make dinner as it was almost 8 p.m....I am not a napper...but I don't mind any of it as long as my little one is healthy.:hugs:


----------



## SamanthaYC

So many April babies!!! I love it!!


----------



## brookettc3

Oh I know and so many more to come :)

Can't wait for my Internet to be back on should be by 5... I hope they get here soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

Went to the grocery store today and was nauseous the whole time. DH has been dieting the last few weeks so we got lots of yummy fruits and veggies which I am excited about. hopefully I'm feeling better soon as vacation is over today and I'm back to work tomorrow!


----------



## brookettc3

I have yet to be to the grocery store so I don't even know what I would do or feel however today my OH's father was cleaning a fish he caught and I got so sick I ran away the smell was horrific. 
Ugh sorry you have to go back to work I am SAHM but sometimes I wish I had a jon to go to :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Its been a nice week to lay low and just relax--I'm kind of lazy when I don't have to work so working keeps me on a schedule. When I got a quote for adding this little one to daycare it was outrageous so SAHM could be a very real possibility in the future for me!


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, it gets quite expensive when you keep adding LO's I will have 3 so SAHM for at least a couple more years....


----------



## capegirl7

This is my first.. I wish I could be a SAHM! I love my job but my mom was a SAHM and I want to be there like my mom was for me :)


----------



## B&LsMom

capegirl7 said:


> This is my first.. I wish I could be a SAHM! I love my job but my mom was a SAHM and I want to be there like my mom was for me :)

My mom was a SAHM too, my DH's mom is still a working mom so DH wasn't really understanding of me wanting that after Blake was born so back to work I went. This time around I think he is going to be more understanding on making sacrifices if that is the way we end up going after this LO is born.


----------



## SCBabybump

I hope it's not too good to be true! Due 4/11(unless the doc decides differently)


----------



## jlh213

April 12th for me! =]


----------



## Anxiously

Hey ladies, is it a standard procedure over where you are to get regular HCG bloodwork? I haven't got a single blood test since my HPT+, the OB only gave me a scan to check if the sac is there :(

AFM, I think I'm blessed with no morning sickness. Chatted with my mom the other day and she mentioned that she was not brought down by such pregnancy symptoms when she had both me and my brother. Keeping my FX that I'll continue to be like that! 

I've been ravenous the past couple of days. Just this morning I woke up with gastric pains but my fridge was totally empty. Got my meal only 2 hours later when I picked up DH at the airport, and got some terrible nagging! :blush:


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome SCBabybump & jlh213 and congrats :) hope you ladies enjoy it here! <3 
jlh213- are you sure you are due on the 12th because I am due on the 11th and I am 4+4 and I see your ticker says 4+6?

Anxiously- No, not too common to get blood work the reason I got some was because I just miscarried in June and I have been cramping so they wanted to make sure this was a viable pregnancy. 

ASM- Internet is back on!!!! It was ridiculously hard to manage this thread on my iphone esp because I shattered the screen... gave me the biggest head ache but thankfully my net is back on and I am one happy girl. 
Cramping and back ache still also shooting pains in my ovary ( maybe another cyst) I plan on telling my OB tomorrow... she might see me earlier too which is a plus... read that when your hcg reaches 1200 they should see a sac and if thats true my bloodwork at 8 am friday was 951 it has to be over 1200 now... I will be officially late for AF tomorrow also yay :)


----------



## missangie

Anxiously said:


> Hey ladies, is it a standard procedure over where you are to get regular HCG bloodwork? I haven't got a single blood test since my HPT+, the OB only gave me a scan to check if the sac is there :(
> 
> AFM, I think I'm blessed with no morning sickness. Chatted with my mom the other day and she mentioned that she was not brought down by such pregnancy symptoms when she had both me and my brother. Keeping my FX that I'll continue to be like that!
> 
> I've been ravenous the past couple of days. Just this morning I woke up with gastric pains but my fridge was totally empty. Got my meal only 2 hours later when I picked up DH at the airport, and got some terrible nagging! :blush:

not standard here. I havent even been to the dr at all for anything since i took a pregnancy test here. I called the next day and just got scheduled for sep 6th for first appt. I wasnt too surprised since i heard most my friends say they werent seen till at least 8 weeks but I was a little shocked just because i had been taking clomid and dealing with infertility. I guess just wishful thinking that they would want to see me sooner haha!


----------



## brookettc3

So ladies what is your mothers intuition telling you what you are having? 
I think girl <3 
Aubree Rae or Gracelyn Claire :)


----------



## Anxiously

Definitely a girl for me. We're already calling her Baby Sarah :) And the results from this tool confirms it! https://www.babycenter.com.sg/tools/baby-gender-predictor/?intcmp=lnav_tool_genderpredict


----------



## missangie

i keep thinking im having twins, boy and girl. haha not sure why. Maybe because Im a twin and they run in my family and because I took clomid. Maybe just because I WANT twins. Im pretty sure most who think they are having twins dont and its the ones who dont even consider there being two in there that have them. BUT I still think it would be awesome to have twins.


----------



## Anxiously

missangie, have you been taking prenatal vitamins then? Most important...


----------



## missangie

Yep! I have been taking prenatal vitamins since we started TTC April 2010! 

I like that quiz you posted, it said boy for me. The chinese gender calendar says girl. I thought it was interesting in that quiz it says that some studies show that you are more likely to have a girl if you used clomid. More reason to think that you really are having baby sarah!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

oh wow missangie keeping my fingers crossed for those 2 heart beats :) 
I cant even imagine twins... They dont run in my family on either side so I dont think I will have to worry about that...


----------



## missangie

thanks Brooke! To be honest I will be BEYOND thrilled with one healthy growing baby. Two would just be a bonus! Three would be a blessing as well but thats when it starts to get a bit scary in my mind ;-)


----------



## Anxiously

We were mentally prepared for twins as well, since we were on clomid / IUI and had 2 mature follies released on IUI day. But the OB saw only one pregnancy sac last week. So it's just gonna be one this time!


----------



## brookettc3

That quiz said boy for me and so does the chinese calendar... My husband really wants a boy so maybe he will get what he wants.... I think if I dont have morning sickness by week 6 I will be totally convinced its a girl... with my daughter slight nausea nothing serious with my son I thought I was going to die I lived in the bathroom


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I got either girl or boy with the link that was posted - well that's pretty obvious, lol!!

With the chinese gender calender thingy I got a girl. Will be interesting to see if they are right!


----------



## taylorxx

Hi girls :flower: I confirmed my pregnancy this evening with a CB digi. I'm on :cloud9: Glad to be joining you all!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Whahooo Taylor! Congrats! xxxxxx


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats hun! Welcome :) What is your due date??


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!
Sorry I have not been on in the past few days, it was a super busy weekend. How is everyone feeling today??

I am pretty much feeling nauseous all the time:( I even threw up yesterday:(. I am hoping my m/s will not get too bad. I have my doctor's appt today so I can finally get my blood test done! yay!


----------



## China girl

I took the quiz and it said "too close to tell":haha:

I also did the Chinese Gender Chart and got 2 different answers. My hubbs is hoping for a boy, me I don't care either way


----------



## katstar

Hi girls. 

Been to the doctor and he confirmed pregnancy. My hcg went from 418 to 2205 in 96 hours. :happydance:. He has booked me with a midwife to call me and i have finally got the courage to put up a ticker. :happydance: xx

Oh brook can you change me to the 3rd of april too. Doc wants to go by my lmp and not my conception date.


----------



## capegirl7

My test said it's too close to tell too!! Chinese calendar is predicting a girl. We will see! I would be happier with either!


----------



## Mari30me

ooohh, I want to try that test!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww thats great news katstar, still waiting for my next results, should know by teatime...fingers crossed they have doubled! :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats april girls, I cant believe we already have ladies in here due in the middle of april already!


----------



## Mari30me

katstar said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Been to the doctor and he confirmed pregnancy. My hcg went from 418 to 2205 in 96 hours. :happydance:. He has booked me with a midwife to call me and i have finally got the courage to put up a ticker. :happydance: xx
> 
> Oh brook can you change me to the 3rd of april too. Doc wants to go by my lmp and not my conception date.

Congrats on your levels! :)


----------



## Miche28

Morning ladies :)

Today I'm soooooooooo tired I just want to sleep all day lol

How is every one feeling?

I still can't believe I haven't felt sick yet as with all my other pregnancies I was soooooooooo sick all the way though from the day I found out?

Maybe this time I won't be sick??? Or is that wishful thinking lol


----------



## Mari30me

I just looked at the Chinese gender calender and it predicted a girl for me. Then I decided to look what I was predicted when I got pregnant my daugther and with my son, and they were right. I never looked this calender when I was pregnant with them. I think it cool. Not sure I will acutally have a girl this time though. :)


----------



## China girl

I know what you mean Kat....

I just have the one, but I will add more ticklers once get conformation everything is okay. Calling the Drs tomorrow, I want to do a FRER first...I don't know why...just crazy I guess:haha:


----------



## katstar

yes i want it confirming first and also to make sure i was not going to get upset if something went wrong. 6 weeks wednesday so fingers crossed, so far so good. You'll have to let us know how you get on china. xx

Survey says boy and chinese says

I'm predicted a girl. I'm sure i was predicted a girl too when i had zak. :) xx


----------



## Mari30me

Miche28 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Today I'm soooooooooo tired I just want to sleep all day lol
> 
> How is every one feeling?
> 
> I still can't believe I haven't felt sick yet as with all my other pregnancies I was soooooooooo sick all the way though from the day I found out?
> 
> Maybe this time I won't be sick??? Or is that wishful thinking lol

I was hoping the same thing until yesterday! lol With my 2 previous pregnancies, I was so sick from the moment I found out I was pregnant, this time it took 2 weeks for the m/s to kick in. I would usually get it righ around 4 weeks, this time m/s started at 6 weeks. I just hope it is a mild m/s! lol


----------



## Marlee

This (the link) and Chinese calendar say boy but mother's intuition says girl. Does that count for anything?


----------



## DJF

The Chinese calendar says Girl. The link said boy but the only question that gave me a gender was:
Were you living with the father of your baby when you conceived?
This answer suggests it could be a boy
Yes
EXPLANATION: One very large study of 86,000 people shows a figure of 51.5 per cent male births for those living with a spouse or partner before the child's conception or birth, and 49.9 per cent male births reported by respondents who were not.

Umm both numbers are pretty darn close to 50% which is what you would expect.

I thought girl in the beginning. Now not so sure but would be happy either way.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, got my HCG results, on fri at 13dpo they were 78 and today at 16dpo they are 530!!! Yaaayyyyy!!! Thats a 26 hour doubling rate at the min! Wow!!!! Am back on friday for my 3rd and final lot before i settle myself into really being pregnant! Its all such a nice dream at the min.......sooooo want this beanie to stick xxxx

Oh and i did the chinese thing n got a girl, ive been predicted a girl by Psychic Gail and when i did the other test everyone is doing it said its to close to say whether boy or girl so i theen i changed my diet to low calorie and it came up as a girl! Ha Ha!!! :dohh:


----------



## Mari30me

I think that Chinese gender prediction is neat, but we do not care either way what we have. :) I just want to get my blood test over with today and know that my levels are good. Then I will start to feel a bit more comfrotable.


----------



## China girl

katstar said:


> yes i want it confirming first and also to make sure i was not going to get upset if something went wrong. 6 weeks wednesday so fingers crossed, so far so good. You'll have to let us know how you get on china. xx
> 
> Survey says boy and chinese says
> 
> I'm predicted a girl. I'm sure i was predicted a girl too when i had zak. :) xx

I will Kat, thank you:hugs:


----------



## katstar

babyhopes 2011,

Thats great news :happydance: :baby: xx


----------



## brookettc3

Taylorxx Congrats :) when are you due? 

So happy to hear numbers are up and doing amazing and kinda weird but I like hearing people have morning sickness... makes it more real to me... I had night mares I started bleeding today. Praying that doesnt happen... Ah I can't wait for my doctors office to be open so I can schedule my appt.... I will be 5 weeks on Wednesday..


----------



## Flowerbaby

katstar said:


> babyhopes 2011,
> 
> Thats great news :happydance: :baby: xx

Aww thanks hun, its soo nerve racking isnt it!! I was gona get somemore done on wed then fri but told the nurse that id rather just wait now....I get myself so wound up waiting for the bloody phonecall from the surgery! LOL! :blush:Time to have some chill time from testing etc....so friday it is! :thumbup:

I havent even told my DH yet as he went on a boys holiday the day i got my BFP! So im keeping it a secret until he gets home on wed.....hee hee!:winkwink:

Love your ticker, gona get myself a nice one on friday all being well! Thats my treat!! :thumbup:

Mari30me, good luck with bloods xxxx:hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

My EDD going by ovulation is April 18, 2012 :cloud9: Thank you girls, hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Happy Monday my fellow pregnant gals!! I hope that you all had a great weekend!! I did a ton of shopping, I bought MaKayla & Megan's new bunk beds and new bedding. I bought Xander & Megan's school clothes, 3 backpacks and a ton of maternity clothes for myself. I spent so much that the bank put a hold on my DC so they could make sure I was using it..:haha:
My baby has now found the eject button and I think it's loving it's new toy. I was trying to cook dinner and had to keep the trash can next to me while I was cooking. I am never cooking salmon again!!! My Dh wanted to take me to the hospital because I was getting sick so much last night. I was able to get to sleep at about 12:30am and woke up at 6 running to the bathroom. I knew this was going to hit like this. I have been gaging so much and on Wednesday I hit 6 weeks. Everyone I know thinks I'm having twins because of how sick I am. I was this sick with both of my twin pregnancies but I don't want to get my hopes up for 2 and there only be 1. I am also starving all of the time. Oh the joys of being pregnant. I have to say I don't really mind at all..lol...well maybe I mind the puking!! How is everyone feeling? What did you all do this weekend? Oh I also took the test from the link that was posted and got GIRL!! I am really thinking that Airyonna Elise is on her way!! Everything has said girl. I really hope that I am having twins boy/girl so I can have Airyonna and Brayden. My boy name is Brayden Emmett Joseph. The middle names are after the great grandpa's!!


----------



## bw9522

hi i got my :bfp: on thursday, edd 10/4/12


----------



## brookettc3

taylorxx- I added you :) 
wantingbbbump- Thats so funny that they blocked your card. Its happened to me before sucks but it happens.... Oh wow I will keep my fingers crossed for twins for ya. How many children do you have and what are their ages? I hope I dont get too sick this pregnancy just a little MS will make me happy. 

ASM- scheduled my next dr appt for tomorrow morning at 9:15am then next thursday for 6 week ultrasound and exam


----------



## brookettc3

bw9522- I added ya congrats :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> taylorxx- I added you :)
> wantingbbbump- Thats so funny that they blocked your card. Its happened to me before sucks but it happens.... Oh wow I will keep my fingers crossed for twins for ya. How many children do you have and what are their ages? I hope I dont get too sick this pregnancy just a little MS will make me happy.
> 
> ASM- scheduled my next dr appt for tomorrow morning at 9:15am then next thursday for 6 week ultrasound and exam

I went to the store after taking my oldest daughter MaKenzie age12 to the drop off for camp and the card didn't work..lol thank god the bank was there so I could just pull out the money.

I have 4 kids MaKenzie (soon to be Isaballa) who is 12
MaKayla age 11
Megan age 9 and 
Xander age 6 
My kids will be 13,12,10 & 7 when the baby or babies are born. Both of my older daughters are twins but I lost my son at 14wks with my 12yo and had vanishing twin syndrome with my 2nd daughter. I know this may sound bad but I really feel cheated out of my twins so I am kind of hoping that I have twins again and get to carry them to term. My oldest is changing her name because there is just way to many MaKenzies where we live. There were 6 in her class alone this past year. She also has a step sister through her dad named MaKenzi so she hates her name. So we are going to change it for her.

I hope that your apt goes great tomorrow and that at your 6wk scan you get to see the baby's heartbeat! My apt is on the 18th and I am going to push for a scan!!


----------



## Marlee

hey ladies - hope everyone is feeling well today!

Is anyone else feeling surprisingly great? Besides the constant need to pee and feeling hungry (I wouldn't call either of those bad symptoms!) I feel chipper and just glad not to feel sick! I don't expect it to last long but enjoying it while I can. I've been drinking at least 8 12oz glasses of water a day and it seems to be doing me good! I have my 1st appointment Friday and can't wait!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies! I am back from the doctors and should get my blood results by tomorrow. Fx'd! I have my first prenatal appt booked for next week. I am starting to get excited now.

wantingabump - that is too funny they blocked your card!! you went on quite the shopping spree. I am sorry you are feeling so sick. That is crazy it could possibly be twins!! When will you find out??

I have been feeling nauseous all day:(


----------



## B&LsMom

And today was the start of the morning sickness--booo


----------



## SamanthaYC

bw9522 said:


> hi i got my :bfp: on thursday, edd 10/4/12

me toooo!! bump buddies?


----------



## SamanthaYC

I had a little bit of MS today. We got home from the store, and I started drinking some orange juice, and then I started to walk out of the kitchen, and then I ran to the sink and puked. Do you ladies think that is MS? I'll be five weeks tomorrow!


----------



## missangie

wow this has been a busy thread today! I love it! Dont have much time to respond to everyone but Im glad it sounds like everyones doing well minus a few with the dreaded MS. I have been feeling pretty good minus being bloated and gassy every night! A little nauseous these past few days but nothing close to throwing up, thank goodness! (although it would make me feel more pregnant I think) Im going to regret writing that, huh? ;-) 

I wish time would go faster so that I can announce it to the world!!!!


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

SamanthaYC said:


> I had a little bit of MS today. We got home from the store, and I started drinking some orange juice, and then I started to walk out of the kitchen, and then I ran to the sink and puked. Do you ladies think that is MS? I'll be five weeks tomorrow!

Definitely sounds like morning sickness to me!! Mine kicked in at 5 weeks too but is gradually getting worse :(

Question for all 2nd time (or more) mummies: Did you find your boobs didn't get as sore with each pregnancy? Only asking because despite a few days where if I touched my nipples they hurt I really haven't had any soreness at all. I think if I didn't have morning sickness every day I would stress that something was wrong!


----------



## brookettc3

Sorry to hear about all the terrible m/s is it weird i am jealous though... ha 
leliahs_mummy- I have been pregnant 4 times and this time I barely feel that my bb's are sore at all.... however i have been sleeping n a sports bra and to be honest I had a BA in march so I think I dont notice pain as much anymore.  
missangie- I know!! time needs to fly by I want to tell people! hoping I get an ultrasound tomorrow but idk...


----------



## divine_kyrie

Put me down for April 17th! I found out today!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

blakesmom said:


> And today was the start of the morning sickness--booo

I'm sorry!! The good news is it go's away soon :shrug:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

divine_kyrie said:


> Put me down for April 17th! I found out today!

Congrats!! I seen your bfp post. I hope that you have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## rachellie19

Girls! Can I join you? *thanks Brook for the invite!!!

This is our first baby and so far, our dd is April 13th. We lost a little bean I. February at 9 weeks, but feeling very hopeful this time around. First ultrasound scheduled for august 24th (eeeek).


----------



## capegirl7

Welcome hun!! Goodluck :)


----------



## Rose1990

Hey, can I join? This is my first baby :) I found out yesterday that Im pregnant >.<
I should be due april 13th :)

I really am so excited but so nervous! 
How is everyone?x


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling today?

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering from MS, i still have sore bbs but not really any other symptoms yet.

Had my 1st Dr app yesterday, all went well and have my 1st midwife app nxt wk, will nit be having an ultrasound until between 11-13wks, feels like such a long time lol x


----------



## TraceC

Hi all YAY I am back in and my EDD is 17th April :)


----------



## China girl

:hi:ladies,

:hugs: to all the ladies that are getting MS.

I am REALLY bloated and getting light headed. BB's are not sore, I get a throbbing sensation but thats about it.

Sorry for the ramble:haha:


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies still not been sick thankfully but still feeling it lol tiredness is unbelievable im bathed and un bed by 9 most nights lately any one got an feeling on gender yet im thinking mine will be a girl as ive not actually been sick and i was sick with connor but not keira


----------



## h32kmr

Hi ladies! 

Can I join???? I'm 22 and got my BFP a couple of days ago. I'm due April 15th, 2011 and no MS!

good luck!


----------



## magicteapot

I feel soo sick and keep bursting into tears :cry:
I have a weird phobia of being sick, as I haven't been sick since I was like 15 years old (8 years!) so its pretty scary. The last few days the nausea wore off in the afternoon as i was able to eat a little something, but today I just can't eat anything, i've forced half a slice of toast but am still feeling aweful :cry:
xx


----------



## capegirl7

Welcome H32kmr! We are due the same day! I am 25 and so is DH and we are expecting our first! Do you have any other kids??


----------



## TexasRider

Well so far I have been blessed with no morning sickness. but depending on the day I am either super hungry or not hungry at all... EVERYTHING I eat gives me gas.. and its either out of the attic or the basement if you get my drift ;) Oh and I am super tired.. Naps for the past 3 days and in bed before 10pm... How am I going to manage when school starts and I cant take naps??? :shrug:


----------



## Little Miss B

hi ladies,

I haven;t posted on BandB since I had my daughter - she's turning two next week and we found out on Sunday that we are expecting a little brother/sister for her. i should feel excited but I feel so nervous! Wasn't like this on DD.
Due date 17th April!
Symptms wise - I've been dizzy, fatigued, fussy about what to eat and a funny tummy. No sore *( . )( . )* but they are feeling bigger and get an occasional electric feeling in my nipples:blush:

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies. Sorry to everyone who has m/s, it sucks:(
I have the constant feeling of nausea from the moment I wake up until I fall asleep. :( I can hardly wait for the 2nd tri and for the m/s to be gone. I am waiting for a call from my doc this morning with my blodd test results. 

TexasRider - everything gives me gas too! It is crazy!lol I am also super tired and in bed before 10 every night. Iwish I could nap, but I have a 3 year old and 14 month old at home.

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Congrats to all! ;)


----------



## TexasRider

This is my first baby.. Although OH seems to think that fatigue is not a prego symptom... LOL he is sooo clueless :)


----------



## brookettc3

To all the new ladies I will add You as soon as I get back from my doctors appt :) hoping for an ultrasound


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! I am due on April 24th :) Just found out today... may I join?


----------



## SamanthaYC

brookettc3--My first appointment is today too! Sending :hugs: your way


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome & congrats mustangGTgirl I will add you when I get home :) 
SamanthaYC this will be my third but last ultrasound they didn't see anything so fingers crossed and good luck to you :)


----------



## Mari30me

Good luck at your appt brookettc3!! I am still waiting for my doctor's office to call with my blood results.


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls!! Can I join I got my :bfp: July 30th!!! I'm due April 6th! This is my first and we tried a little over a year and a half we are very excited! But I'm very nervous at the same time, tomorrow we go for our first ultrasound!!!


----------



## mum2beagain

hope your scan went well brooke,

mari30 have they called with your results yet? x


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> hope your scan went well brooke,
> 
> mari30 have they called with your results yet? x

No, they have no called with my results, but they are open until 5. So I will call by 430, if they have not called by then. I hate waiting!!! lol


----------



## brookettc3

Pretty sure I added everyone Congrats & welcome Divine_kyrie, MustangGTgirl, Rose1990, Rachellie19, TraceC, Little Miss B, h32kmr, & BWilliams :) If i missed anyone please let me know 

ASM- I had my appt today and got an ultrasound by the dr not by a tech well she looked around for like 5 minutes without saying anything then she said she saw a sac but in the wrong place... freaked me out... she was telling me she needed to send me to another U/S place to check again then all of a sudden she saw a sac in my uterus and was like okay nevermind that must be a cyst I see over there but this little sac is in your uterus and everything looks good. 
I have an ultrasound scheduled for next thursday with a actual tech i will be 6+1 where she will give me a better due date :) Cant wait


----------



## katstar

wow brooke i bet you was so scared at that point. So glad she finally saw everything in the right place. :)

I have a scan tomorrow. My doctor said there was no need but epau want to be 100% sure its not ectopic. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and i know i ovulated late so not sure what will be seen. But i suppose they just want to see that the sac is not in my tube. I am happy with this reasurrance.

Let you know how i get on. xx


----------



## Mari30me

Brookettc3 - so glad your apptointment went well. 

katstar - good luck on your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks katstar yes i was a wreck my stomach hurt so bad 
good luck with your scan... you will be able to see alot more than i did i am sure. :) 
Mari30me- Thanks :) I am very thankful it turned out okay


----------



## rachellie19

brookettc3 said:


> Pretty sure I added everyone Congrats & welcome Divine_kyrie, MustangGTgirl, Rose1990, Rachellie19, TraceC, Little Miss B, h32kmr, & BWilliams :) If i missed anyone please let me know
> 
> ASM- I had my appt today and got an ultrasound by the dr not by a tech well she looked around for like 5 minutes without saying anything then she said she saw a sac but in the wrong place... freaked me out... she was telling me she needed to send me to another U/S place to check again then all of a sudden she saw a sac in my uterus and was like okay nevermind that must be a cyst I see over there but this little sac is in your uterus and everything looks good.
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for next thursday with a actual tech i will be 6+1 where she will give me a better due date :) Cant wait

Omg! That must have been scary! Glad it all turned out okay! :hugs:


----------



## MrsRalphie

WowserS! This thread moves fast! Glad tonhear everyone is doing good! My drs Appt (finally!) is thursday but 1st a tooth extraction! Ugh ugh !


----------



## brookettc3

Rachellie19- Yes, definitely very scary.. VERY relieved everything looks okay... 
Mrs.Ralphie- omg I know right, sometimes I feel like I cant keep up... but its nice ouch sorry to hear about the tooth extraction but yay for your appt


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Does everybody here go to the doctor before 8 weeks or just if you are high risk? Around here they don't want to see you until you are 8 weeks and they do a sonogram on that day. I kind of would like to go earlier but then again, 8 weeks gives the baby enough time to get a heartbeat and all of that. 5 weeks to go till my appointment and it is going to drag!


----------



## SamanthaYC

I also had my first ultrasound today. I am supposed to be five weeks today and the doctor did an external ultrasound on me. He said he sees where it is "supposed" to be, and that he doesn't see anything unusual. I thought he was supposed to stick the ultrasound up my hoo-ha this early. Do you think he was just being lazy?


----------



## twilliamssbt

can I join you too, only just found out but due 21st April.

This is actually the day before the DH's birthday, although I know I won't go that long as will have to have a C Section I think due to my health :wacko:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Hello i just got my :bfp: yesterday. I dont know exactly when i due but im thinking from the 7-14 of april 2012 i have my first appt on the 26 of aug. so ill will def. update then


----------



## China girl

I called my Dr's office to get bloods drawn to confirm my pregnancy like the last time(over 10 years ago). This time she told me to go to call my Gyno Dr. I already had an appointment set up for 9/1 so, I will have to wait till then for my first appointment. She said if I had any problems from now until then to call. I will be 7weeks so hopefully I will get to hear the heartbeat and maybe get lucky with an U/S


----------



## brookettc3

To the new ladies I am out of my house right now but as soon as I get home I will update

ASM- I think... Not sure... But morning sickness might have come. I have had my poor OH pull over twice cause I swore I was gonna vomit ew I know then I tried to go to the electronic store for them to fix my iPhone and was stuck there for 45 minutes let's just say I was sweating and leaned over their counter trying my hardest to not hurl. :( gonna go get some preggy pops just in case


----------



## brookettc3

SamanthaYC- that is strange that they would do an
External ultrasound... My doctor said she won't do external til minimum 6 weeks but at that point they will probably do both.


----------



## BWilliams

Do any of you still get "period" like cramps? I know its normal but I'm just very scared or something bad happening. Anyways tomorrow is my 1st ultrasoun and I'm paying maybe I will hear a heart beat so I can feel like this is a little more real and not a dream! Brooke I felt the same way a few nights ago I felt like I would have to pull over to puke but I went a way after a bit!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brook~ I am so glad that your apt went well today! I would of been crying if the ob said that to me and then hitting him for giving me a fright.

SamanthaYC~ My ob's would only do the vag u/s until 8 weeks. If it's done on your tummy before then it's really hard to see anything. IDK maybe they just like to make things hard on us.

MustangGTgirl~ I had a ob that would do the first apt and then not see me again until 12 weeks. I hated it. It made me feel like I wasn't important because I was in the 1st trimester. Some Dr's are just jerks and only want to see us after we are out of the "danger zone". I have my 1st/2nd apt on the 18th. I will be 7 weeks 1 day.

BWilliams~ Cramps are normal!! There are so many reasons why we cramp.
1. The baby digs in and some like to dig deep.
2. The placenta will dig in as well. It will dig in the whole first trimester/this can also cause some spotting/bleeding.
3. The round ligaments are having to stretch and this is very painful imo. This will happen through the whole pregnancy.
4. You will have contractions the whole pregnancy so your body can grow as your baby does.
I hope this helps you. Also 20% of pregnant woman will spot/bleed at some point during the 1st trimester. Not all cramping or bleeding means that something is wrong.

Welcome and congrats to all of the new girls!!!!

afm~ I can't seem to stay awake for longer than a few hours at a time today. My maternity clothes came today and I fit them..oh no I'm going to be a cow by the time this baby comes. I have a bump at a day before 6 weeks!! My friends and family have started to rub the bump..lol But it's nice to not to have to wear sweat pants. I have 2 more orders on their way. I guess I could of just went to the store and ordered them but I didn't feel up to the drive that will make me puke and I didn't want to chance falling asleep in the store.:haha: I hope that everyone is well!!


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome and Congrats twilliamssbt & gueyilla 

gueyilla let me know your date when you find out until then... how are you feeling? :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I wish I could skip through the next 5 months until I am huge and preggo and almost have a new baby to hold :) I'm so anxious already. I would have be due on September 28th if I wouldn't have miscarried in February.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Okay I have to say that I am huge for 6 weeks!! here look....
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110809_1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7









Snapshot_20110809_3.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brookettc3

Aw you are def showing :) 
Mustang- thats how I feel I wanna show but at the same time I can't I am a MOH next month and im worried my dress Wont fit.... I will be 12 weeks


----------



## missangie

Im going to be my sisters MOH October 8th and I will be 14 weeks (right, I think?) I already have my dress and it fits perfect. Hoping not to get too much bigger... Im pretty sure Im not going to look prego just a bit chubby and people are prob going to think I should have gotten a bigger sized dress. lol.


----------



## missangie

wantingbbbump, thats the start of a real cute bump you have!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Aw you are def showing :)
> Mustang- thats how I feel I wanna show but at the same time I can't I am a MOH next month and im worried my dress Wont fit.... I will be 12 weeks

12weeks and baby #3..you will have a baby bump, it will be really cute though. If I'm this big now I wonder how big I will be at 12 weeks..lol


----------



## missangie

Brooke, what is the dress like? Is it flowy so that it wont really matter or is it form fitting or what?


----------



## brookettc3

Ah i know I am gonna be huge lol. One good thing is with my son I was losing weight and you couldn't tell I was pregnant at 15 weeks so fingers crossed... 
Very form fitting strapless dress


----------



## B&LsMom

MrsRalphie said:


> WowserS! This thread moves fast! Glad tonhear everyone is doing good! My drs Appt (finally!) is thursday but 1st a tooth extraction! Ugh ugh !

Do they know you are expecting at your dental office?? My office (where I work) has a policy to not do ANY work prior to the 2nd trimester as the anesthetic can be harmful in the early stages of pregnancy...???


----------



## gueyilla1985

How is my nausea already starting if I just found yesterday. I wonder if I wouldnt have known would I still feel the same


----------



## Anxiously

Help! I've been having very poor sleep the past week and I'm sooo tired now. And when I do sleep I have all sorts of weird dreams about babies - just the other day I dreamt that my colleague went into labour and gave birth right beside me at the dinner table! How freaky is that?!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

brookettc3 said:


> SamanthaYC- that is strange that they would do an
> External ultrasound... My doctor said she won't do external til minimum 6 weeks but at that point they will probably do both.

Yesterday at my first appointment my OB did an internal U/S. I was 6 weeks 2 days...I thought that they didn't do externals until the uterus moves out from behind the pubic bone..:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wantingbbbump said:


> Brook~ I am so glad that your apt went well today! I would of been crying if the ob said that to me and then hitting him for giving me a fright.
> 
> SamanthaYC~ My ob's would only do the vag u/s until 8 weeks. If it's done on your tummy before then it's really hard to see anything. IDK maybe they just like to make things hard on us.
> 
> MustangGTgirl~ I had a ob that would do the first apt and then not see me again until 12 weeks. I hated it. It made me feel like I wasn't important because I was in the 1st trimester. Some Dr's are just jerks and only want to see us after we are out of the "danger zone". I have my 1st/2nd apt on the 18th. I will be 7 weeks 1 day.
> 
> BWilliams~ Cramps are normal!! There are so many reasons why we cramp.
> 1. The baby digs in and some like to dig deep.
> 2. The placenta will dig in as well. It will dig in the whole first trimester/this can also cause some spotting/bleeding.
> 3. The round ligaments are having to stretch and this is very painful imo. This will happen through the whole pregnancy.
> 4. You will have contractions the whole pregnancy so your body can grow as your baby does.
> I hope this helps you. Also 20% of pregnant woman will spot/bleed at some point during the 1st trimester. Not all cramping or bleeding means that something is wrong.
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all of the new girls!!!!
> 
> afm~ I can't seem to stay awake for longer than a few hours at a time today. My maternity clothes came today and I fit them..oh no I'm going to be a cow by the time this baby comes. I have a bump at a day before 6 weeks!! My friends and family have started to rub the bump..lol But it's nice to not to have to wear sweat pants. I have 2 more orders on their way. I guess I could of just went to the store and ordered them but I didn't feel up to the drive that will make me puke and I didn't want to chance falling asleep in the store.:haha: I hope that everyone is well!!

I have been in maternity clothes for a few weeks now. It's hard when you start so small and you have already had babies...Where are you ordering your clothes from? I got a bunch new with tags from Ebay. I accidentally ordered 2 different brands of jean capris in a size small...they won't fit cause apparently my hips were the first thing to expand:dohh: Good thing I mostly ordered size mediums...never wore anything over a small or size 0 in my life...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wantingbbbump said:


> Okay I have to say that I am huge for 6 weeks!! here look....

Your bump is beautiful!!!:hugs: You don't look huge...you are cooking a wonderful little bean in there!!!


----------



## Digby

Oooh, ooh, can I join this group! I'm due on 3rd of April 2012 too!!


----------



## Negnit10

April 4th for me!! That is also my dad's birthday, so he is pretty excited!! Kind of funny because I was born on my mom's dad's birthday (my grandfather) and now my baby might be born on my dad's birthday (it's grandfather)!


----------



## China girl

:wave:ladies,
Hope all is well.

Brook so glad everything ia okay with you.

Wanting, your petite bump is cute!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Okay I have to say that I am huge for 6 weeks!! here look....

Oh my gosh, what a cute bump!! Showing a 6 weeks already! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone is well today. Speaking of maternity clothes, I am not in them yet, but will be very very soon! This bloating I have is ridiculous:(


----------



## cherryglitter

my stomach is sticking out so bad. it's all bloat though but its making me look really really pregnant!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Midwife appointment for 25th August and GP appointment for 23rd August.

Got to be monitored closely as I have spinal osteoarthritis and Dad has Acromegaly, a pituitary tumour, medics need to find out if baby needs more monitoring thoughout pregnancy due to the extremely high chance of baby being a pituitary giant.

Possibly extra scans to ensure baby is normal size and length, Andrew was a 10lb baby himself and he did not become giant till late teenage years.


----------



## Anxiously

FX'd for you twilliam


----------



## Digby

Oh lord, I don't want to be showing early - I'm getting married in 3 months and my dress is very expensive and hard to alter!


----------



## Mari30me

My doctor's office just called and said my blood test were "definitely positive"!! I am so relieved now. I was so excited on the phone, I forgot to ask how hig my levels were! lol As long as the doctor is happy I do not care.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Digby said:


> Oh lord, I don't want to be showing early - I'm getting married in 3 months and my dress is very expensive and hard to alter!

Tell me about it, mine is in 4 months time.

Luckily my dress has a very skimpy top half, the extra cleavage will look amazing in the dress as its very low cut (wedding is in Jamaica).

The back is also very low and luckily when I tried it 2 weeks ago, it had to be laced to the max, so I have at least 4-6" in the waist area to allow for bump x


----------



## Anxiously

blakesmom said:


> MrsRalphie said:
> 
> 
> WowserS! This thread moves fast! Glad tonhear everyone is doing good! My drs Appt (finally!) is thursday but 1st a tooth extraction! Ugh ugh !
> 
> Do they know you are expecting at your dental office?? My office (where I work) has a policy to not do ANY work prior to the 2nd trimester as the anesthetic can be harmful in the early stages of pregnancy...???Click to expand...

That's what my dentist told me too. She was supposed to do something about one of my decaying tooth, but when I told her that I got a HPT+ that morning, she told me to go back during the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Mari30me

blakesmom said:


> MrsRalphie said:
> 
> 
> WowserS! This thread moves fast! Glad tonhear everyone is doing good! My drs Appt (finally!) is thursday but 1st a tooth extraction! Ugh ugh !
> 
> Do they know you are expecting at your dental office?? My office (where I work) has a policy to not do ANY work prior to the 2nd trimester as the anesthetic can be harmful in the early stages of pregnancy...???Click to expand...

That is what my dentist told me when I needed a root canal. I had to wait until the 2nd tri.


----------



## Mari30me

blakesmom said:


> MrsRalphie said:
> 
> 
> WowserS! This thread moves fast! Glad tonhear everyone is doing good! My drs Appt (finally!) is thursday but 1st a tooth extraction! Ugh ugh !
> 
> Do they know you are expecting at your dental office?? My office (where I work) has a policy to not do ANY work prior to the 2nd trimester as the anesthetic can be harmful in the early stages of pregnancy...???Click to expand...

I think it can be harmful because so many important parts of the baby are forming in the 1st trimester. Once the placenta takes over for the 2nd tri, it is safer. That is what they told me when I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## Anxiously

Mari30me said:


> My doctor's office just called and said my blood test were "definitely positive"!! I am so relieved now. I was so excited on the phone, I forgot to ask how hig my levels were! lol As long as the doctor is happy I do not care.

Woot! So it's OFFICIAL :happydance: 

Going for my 2nd U/S next Thur, hope that I can see some teeny weeny heartbeat!


----------



## Mari30me

Anxiously said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> My doctor's office just called and said my blood test were "definitely positive"!! I am so relieved now. I was so excited on the phone, I forgot to ask how hig my levels were! lol As long as the doctor is happy I do not care.
> 
> Woot! So it's OFFICIAL :happydance:
> Yes, it deinitely feels OFFICIAL now!! So happy and relieved.
> 
> Going for my 2nd U/S next Thur, hope that I can see some teeny weeny heartbeat!Click to expand...

GL on your ultrasound next week. That would be awesome to hear the HB. I can hardly wait for my 1st ultrasound at 12 weeks. :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am so jealous of all of you who are getting married soon!! I have been with hubby for 10 years and 2 kids plus 1 cooking later and still not married. We are going to Vegas in late 2012 to finally do it but still, it is soooo long away! I feel weird with me having a different last name than all of my kiddos :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

MustangGTgirl said:


> I am so jealous of all of you who are getting married soon!! I have been with hubby for 10 years and 2 kids plus 1 cooking later and still not married. We are going to Vegas in late 2012 to finally do it but still, it is soooo long away! I feel weird with me having a different last name than all of my kiddos :)

If it helps you at all, I have waited 13 and half years for this, we get married on 10th December, on 21st we will have been together for 14 years.

I did refuse to have kids without being married first lol x


----------



## TexasRider

I should be getting married soon.. We have to get me a ring first :) but I honestly didnt think I would get pregnant so fast!! We had planned on getting engaged in December but obviously we are going to get married sooner than that. I just dont want to be showing really bad.... But I told him it was VERY important to me that I have the same last name as the baby and he understands completely :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

Maybe they can see good in some people lol


----------



## brookettc3

hey ladies probably not going to be around too much the next few days my uncle is in the hospital on life support getting dialysis and has multiple organ failure... keep him in your prayers please.... be back on as much as possible :(


----------



## MustangGTgirl

brookettc3 said:


> hey ladies probably not going to be around too much the next few days my uncle is in the hospital on life support getting dialysis and has multiple organ failure... keep him in your prayers please.... be back on as much as possible :(

Hope everything goes ok for you! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

brookettc3 said:


> hey ladies probably not going to be around too much the next few days my uncle is in the hospital on life support getting dialysis and has multiple organ failure... keep him in your prayers please.... be back on as much as possible :(

So sorry to hear Brooke. I will keep you in my thoughts and will be praying for you uncle. :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Thoughts are with you Brooke, all the best for your uncle xxx


----------



## hpjagged

,,,,


----------



## Inoue

Welcome hpjagged!! Congratulations on your pregancy! :happydance:

Good luck with the ms - im clear of it as for now but im not looking forward to when it kicks in! :sick:


----------



## Mari30me

Brookettc - sorry to hear about your uncle. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies! I hope you dont mind on having one more April mommy! (Thanks Anxiously for inviting me :) )I just got my :bfp: today! To be honest, I probably should have tested like 2 weeks ago bc since then I've known something was up- but now I have and I'm on :cloud9:

Ovulation calendars online say Im about 6 weeks and 1 day. Ive already scheduled my 1st pre-natal. Any one else still feeling twinges/cramps? I cant even look at my boobs they are so sore hehe

Looks like a strong positive right?! :happydance:


I look forward to hearing and sharing our experiences together!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00508-20110810-0558.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TexasRider

LadyE.. my lines looked like that too!! How far along are you?


----------



## LadyE

TexasRider said:


> LadyE.. my lines looked like that too!! How far along are you?

6 weeks 1 day! :happydance:


----------



## LadyE

brookettc3 said:


> So ladies what is your mothers intuition telling you what you are having?
> I think girl <3
> Aubree Rae or Gracelyn Claire :)


Its super early for me, but I'm thinking its a boy... DH and mom says girl. Funny thing is though we've got the girl names picked out already Grace Elizabeth...no boy name! haha


----------



## Mari30me

I have not had any intuition yet, but the chinese prediction calender says girl! lol When I was pregnant with my daughter, we did not know the sex. I had a few baby dreams and it was always a baby girl. 

Who is going to find out the sex and who is keeping ti a surprise?? We are not sure yet.


----------



## Mari30me

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope you dont mind on having one more April mommy! (Thanks Anxiously for inviting me :) )I just got my :bfp: today! To be honest, I probably should have tested like 2 weeks ago bc since then I've known something was up- but now I have and I'm on :cloud9:
> 
> Ovulation calendars online say Im about 6 weeks and 1 day. Ive already scheduled my 1st pre-natal. Any one else still feeling twinges/cramps? I cant even look at my boobs they are so sore hehe
> 
> Looks like a strong positive right?! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing and sharing our experiences together!

Just want to say welcome and congrats on your bfp!!!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I do have a pre period cramping but I know that's normal lol. I have a but of boob soreness and nausea here and their. Why did it start do early ??? Lol


----------



## capegirl7

I keep going back and forth! Some days I think girl and some days I think boy. I joke and tell DH it is twins.. one of each! We will see :) Chinese calendar says girl!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I hope like crazy that mine is a girl! I already have 2 boys and would love a girl. Have had her name picked out for 5 months now... crazy right? I was reading on some swaying techniques and it said to eat lots of grapefruit and oranges... I drank grapefruit juice everyday till O and I ate a whole grapefruit everyday for about 4 days before O... maybe I will get a girl!!

Either way I will love whatever I get to pieces.. I don't understand how some people have this severe gender dissapointment and some of the things they say are so awful :shrug:

I almost have a gut feeling that I might get twins... I know I probably won't but I can't help shaking the feeling. Twins run deep in hubby's side of the family! He is an identical twin, his sister is a twin, his brother just had twins, his uncle and aunt are twins... etc!


----------



## brookettc3

Aw ladyE thats a super cute name :) we have gracelyn Elizabeth on our list of out top 2 names... I was feeling very confident ghat it is a girl but idk DH thinks it's a boy...


----------



## Mari30me

Grace Elizabeth is a very pretty name. I have no idea what we will name this little one. With my daughter and son the names came easily to us, but this time I am not so sure. At least we have until April to decide! :)


----------



## taylorxx

hey girls! Hope you all are doing well! 

I just went to the restroom and noticed I had a TON of ewcm. I am _supposed_ to be due for AF tomorrow at 15dpo & I am so worried about having another chemical. I've had EWCM all throughout the TWW, but never this at 14dpo. Is this normal?! Has anyone experience this? I keep reading it happens before you get AF. Of course I'm not going to but I sure hope I don't m/c again... :cry: Please help xx


----------



## taylorxx

sorry didn't mean to double post!


----------



## bw9522

SamanthaYC said:


> bw9522 said:
> 
> 
> hi i got my :bfp: on thursday, edd 10/4/12
> 
> me toooo!! bump buddies?Click to expand...

Yes hows you getting on


----------



## brookettc3

Taylor I wouldn't worry about CM unless there is blood in it :) this will be your sticky bean


----------



## China girl

Congrats LadyE, those are some strong lines and your baby name is lovely.

Brook, I will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time:hugs:

Hubbs don't like surprises, so will be finding out the sex when the time comes.

Taylor, I had creamy CM yesterday and some yellow tinted cm...kinda looked like rubber cement today. I too am due for AF, but I think were okay. :hugs: to you girl!


----------



## taylorxx

brookettc3 said:


> Taylor I wouldn't worry about CM unless there is blood in it :) this will be your sticky bean

Thank you Brooke :flower: No blood, just this. I'm having minor cramps so that's really the only reason why I'm freaking out. I'll update if something happens. xx


----------



## taylorxx

China girl said:


> Congrats LadyE, those are some strong lines and your baby name is lovely.
> 
> Brook, I will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time:hugs:
> 
> Hubbs don't like surprises, so will be finding out the sex when the time comes.
> 
> Taylor, I had creamy CM yesterday and some yellow tinted cm...kinda looked like rubber cement today. I too am due for AF, but I think were okay. :hugs: to you girl!


I've been having the same type of CM you've been having as well.. I just randomly started getting EWCM today. Are you having any mild cramps? Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## China girl

taylorxx said:


> China girl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LadyE, those are some strong lines and your baby name is lovely.
> 
> Brook, I will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time:hugs:
> 
> Hubbs don't like surprises, so will be finding out the sex when the time comes.
> 
> Taylor, I had creamy CM yesterday and some yellow tinted cm...kinda looked like rubber cement today. I too am due for AF, but I think were okay. :hugs: to you girl!
> 
> 
> I've been having the same type of CM you've been having as well.. I just randomly started getting EWCM today. Are you having any mild cramps? Hope you're doing well :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, and sharp pains that come and go around my lady area. Boobs are getting a tingly feeling. They are not sore yet, but I think they are trying to if that makes any sense. I am doing great:flower: Try not to stress...this is all normal:thumbup:


----------



## brookettc3

I have had a lot of CM as well not EW though more watery and creamy but then again I have only had EWCM one time since TTC and and as for the cramps I have been getting some pretty strong cramps my doctor isn't worried at all though. 
Thank you all for your kind words. I just wish I could be there and not stuck at home. Waiting for the OH to get here so I can head down.


----------



## Mari30me

taylorxx said:


> hey girls! Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> I just went to the restroom and noticed I had a TON of ewcm. I am _supposed_ to be due for AF tomorrow at 15dpo & I am so worried about having another chemical. I've had EWCM all throughout the TWW, but never this at 14dpo. Is this normal?! Has anyone experience this? I keep reading it happens before you get AF. Of course I'm not going to but I sure hope I don't m/c again... :cry: Please help xx

I got a ton of ewcm before af was due, and am still getting lots now at 6+3. It is so hard not to worry, but I am sure you will be ok.:hugs:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I didn't get EWCM this whole cycle which is why I thought I had no chance in hell at conceiving, but on CD6 and CD8 I have it literally dripping down my leg...eww I know, sorry  I still have it now I believe, I don't check my cervix anymore so I don't know for sure.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I don't know but I'm not having any cm reallt


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im due April 17th!


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats :) I added you to the list


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Taylor, I've had loads of watery + creamy CM everyday. So much so that I feel like I'm leaking! It started easing off a bit since 2 days ago though. I wouldn't worry about it since it's normal because of the increased production of hormones during early pregnancy.

Welcome LadyE! We r due almost the same day!

AFM, my symptoms sorta disappeared this morning. No sore boobs, no hunger pangs. Wonder what's going on. Stick, baby, stick! :)


----------



## LadyE

Thanks so much ladies for all the welcome and the well wishes! 
Looks like i missed a lot of convo these few hours, I love it!:happydance:

Anxiously- that's awesome that we're almost around the same date! Let's def be bump buddies:friends:

China- thanks! The girl name came pretty easy but the boy name not so much- but we've got some time to decided if it is a boy, ;) hehe 

Mari-we totally want to find out the sex! We're probably going with a neutral nursery regardless but I think finding out makes it easier for everyone; family and friends, naming, people who want to buy you random things, etc. :)

Guey- I am also experiencing pre-period cramps even though its normal, its still very unpleasant and a little nerve-racking, i must admit... 

Speaking of, looks like we're all for the most part waiting for our first pre-natal appt (mine is on 8/23) and I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good reference site to go to on what's safe and what's not? I found this one https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/is-it-safe/qa.aspx
any other good ones out there? I want to make sure this next 1 1/2 week Im doing all I can to keep this baby safe :)

talk to you soon mommies to be!


----------



## B&LsMom

We will be finding out too and we also have Grace picked out (Grace Lynn) and for a boy we either have Dylan David (DH doesn't like) or Lukas


----------



## LadyE

blakesmom said:


> We will be finding out too and we also have Grace picked out (Grace Lynn) and for a boy we either have Dylan David (DH doesn't like) or Lukas

OMG! Are we twins? like seriously- DH hates Dylan, I love love! (From 90210 obvi) And My number one for a boy is Luka (no S)- DH says it doesn't reflect neither of our culture (Brazilian/American/Ukrainian)...too funny! So that takes me back to square one. One thing is for sure, I promised St. Jude I'd include his name for our first boy...so the middle name is picked out! haha


----------



## MustangGTgirl

If I have a girl her name will be Madison Emily "Last Name". If I have twin girls for some crazy reason, their names will probably be Madison & Madeline. As for a boy name, I have no idea. After 2 boys I am out of ideas. I can't wait till she is about 12-13 years old and I can call her "Mad Maddie"... I am sure she will love that one.


----------



## brookettc3

Blakesmom and ladyE I think my post was lost in the mix our top names our aubree Rae and gracelyn Elizabeth tied then haylee Rae boys Connor or zackary Dane


----------



## brookettc3

We would have chose grace Lynn last name but out daughters middle name is Lynn


----------



## gueyilla1985

We haven't talked about names yet lol he is still in shock lol


----------



## Dingley99

Hi I'm nearly 7 weeks!!! Am still in shock!!


----------



## katstar

Hi guys,,

Just thought i would update you. 

I had a scan yesterday and it showed bean in the right place :happydance: finally i can rest its not another ectopic. They put me at 5 weeks and 5 days and due date is the 6th april :)

Only saw gestational sac and yolk sac but i return next thursday to check for fetal pole and heart beat. 

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## julia_x

hi ladies i'm due 14th April. Booked first appointment with the midwife on 31st, seems so long away. I find i'm worrying more and more each day about anything going wrong, was anyone else like this?


----------



## twilliamssbt

GP's confirmed preganancy today, and Midwife rang to tell me lol.

Had a good chat about the possibility of giantism, and also about my arthritis requiring a c-Section. I think if poss I want my Consultant Anaesthetist from Pain Clinic to do my Spinal Block. He has blocked that many nerves in the past for me, I trust him implicitly.


----------



## LadyE

brookettc3 said:


> Blakesmom and ladyE I think my post was lost in the mix our top names our aubree Rae and gracelyn Elizabeth tied then haylee Rae boys Connor or zackary Dane


Very cute! Love Aubree Rae! Zackary like Zack from Saved by the Bell- love it!


----------



## LadyE

julia_x said:


> hi ladies i'm due 14th April. Booked first appointment with the midwife on 31st, seems so long away. I find i'm worrying more and more each day about anything going wrong, was anyone else like this?

I totally feel the same way. My 1st appt is 8/23 and I feel like a lifetime away. I want to make sure Im doing everything right and that my symptoms are normal (minor cramps, sore boobs, no morning sickness yet!)


----------



## Mari30me

good morning ladies!!

katstar - I am glad your scan went well. :)

I have my first prenatal appt on Aug 17th!! I am so excited. :) I think it is finally going to start to feel real when I start going to all the appointments. I do not get my 1st ultrasound until 12 weeks, which is around Sept 18th. As for names, we have not really thought of any. We only have one girls name in mind so far, Isabella. hubby and I both really like it, but we want to look at other names too. As fo boys names, we have no idea. Our son`s name is Lucas, which is a family name, so it is going to be hard to find another name we love. But I am sure we will in time. :)


----------



## Mbababy

Hi Everyone! 

I'm due with my first on April 16th. My first scan is coming up on 8/29, and I'm excited but nervous (like everyone else here it seems). Keeping my FXed for a positive outcome!


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies im thinking ours is a girly as all i want is sweet stuff lol we have no girls names picked yet but if its a boy it'll be alfie michael michael is dh name 
our dd is keira dawn and ds connor paul james 

going back to u/s i had a scan at 5+2 to make sure not ectopic and that was an external scan and couls see embryo yolk sac and gestational sac with my son i had to have internals untill 8 weeks as couldnt see anything externally so ii think it just depends


----------



## Anxiously

julia_x said:


> hi ladies i'm due 14th April. Booked first appointment with the midwife on 31st, seems so long away. I find i'm worrying more and more each day about anything going wrong, was anyone else like this?

Quote from DH:
"Don't keep thinking about it! Just take your pre-natal vitamins and live life as normal. This is the worst time to get stressed out and having negative thoughts about the pregnancy - your body needs to channel all those energy right now to our little baby instead."

I know it's difficult, and it took a while for DH's message to sink into my foggy brain. But now I'm thinking only positively, trying to eat right, and taking it easy at work.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, hope you all ok....ive bn a bit crampy on and off for last cple days but think its just my little bean gettin snuggled in...just got my 19dpo hcg results @ 3199!! Wowsers!! Whoop whoop! Time for a new ticker now me thinks! :happydance:

Katstar glad your scan went well xxx

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## Miche28

Hope everyone is ok :)

Well my ms got worse this morning and I was sick twice :(
I had to wait till 2:00pm this afternoon till I could eat anything :(
Really not fun :(


----------



## LadyE

So, Ive been reading on when to announce our baby on the way. 'Experts' say its best to wait after the scary period is over so after the first trimester I believe. (Even though I wanna shout from the roof top to the whole world). I def know I want to wait to post anything on fb and let outside people know, but how do we feel about family (mother, father, brother type)?

My parents are divorced and my mom retired in another country so for her she'll need ample time to start planning to travel here. She's def the exception in my book, but what about the rest? and DH's family? I feel like its a slippery slope... your thoughts?


----------



## TexasRider

I told my family and OH's family. I figure that IF I miscarry (only a 10% chance from what I read) I would want them to know anyways for support. So I figured why not tell them. Miscarriages are really rare... There just seem to be an awful lot on the forum cause most pregnant people dont seek out these places unless they have issues I think. So odds are greatly for us that we have a sucessfull pregnancy so I went ahead and told them :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

I still havent told anyone of friends just my close ones. My hubby has not even told his mom. Of course I told my mom the second I found out lol.


----------



## China girl

Love the names ladies!!:thumbup:

Hubbs & I have agreed on our boy name; Sean Taylor. Girl name not so much. I love the name Malia.

I won't have my first appointment until 9/1. Anixiously, I like your DH's quote...I try to live by that motto myself


----------



## China girl

Oh, I will probably tell our parents after our first appointment, I will be 7 weeks, but I won't tell friends until I reach second tri.


----------



## Mari30me

We have only told Dh's mother. She has been having a rough few months with close friends passing away, so we wanted to give her some happy news. We will tell the rest of the family in a few weeks.


----------



## LadyE

Yeah, having a miscarriage is scary and crossed my mind too, but as soon as we told my mom, dad (yday) and today my in-laws they were thrilled and so about planning the future that it made me feel more comfortable and less of a Worry Wendy :) I guess from reading everyone's comments, after the first appointment and a clean bill of health, I will feel relieved... 

So on to fun things to talk about!! like bras!:happydance::dohh::haha:

I'm a 36D regularly- any good brand recommendation for bras- I hear we should avoid regular underwire bras and buy the more 'pregnant lady' appropriate ones...


----------



## TexasRider

Im going to miss all my lovely Victorias Secret bras.. my boobs are getting bigger daily I think.. gonna be growing out of the 36C quick I think.. OH is thrilled... me not so much.. lol


----------



## LadyE

TexasRider said:


> Im going to miss all my lovely Victorias Secret bras.. my boobs are getting bigger daily I think.. gonna be growing out of the 36C quick I think.. OH is thrilled... me not so much.. lol

Why is he thrilled?! its not like he can touch them!:haha: jk well, at least my DH cant, its almost to the point of by just looking at them and it pains me :haha:

ugh I know, no more cute colorful bras with lacy bows...I was already limited to what I could get bc they were already big, now its def farewell for a long time- ALL TOTALLY WORTH IT THOUGH! :) :cloud9::baby:


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah he hasnt got to touch them in a few days... lol but he likes to look:winkwink:


----------



## China girl

My boobs are not sore yet....I don't feel normal:haha:


----------



## Mari30me

My boobs are not sore, but I swear they have already gone up a cup size!! lol My dh loves this! lol


----------



## hpjagged

...


----------



## katstar

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, hope you all ok....ive bn a bit crampy on and off for last cple days but think its just my little bean gettin snuggled in...just got my 19dpo hcg results @ 3199!! Wowsers!! Whoop whoop! Time for a new ticker now me thinks! :happydance:
> 
> Katstar glad your scan went well xxx
> 
> How is everyone else?? xx

Yey glad your bloods went ok. :happydance: Great ticker. Makes it more official don't it lol. :hugs: xx


----------



## Mari30me

hpjagged said:


> Morning sickness really kicked in today. I found salted pringles are helping! lol
> 
> I defiantly recommend wearing a maternity bra with no wire! With my daughter, I'm usually a 34C, I went up to a 36F. Wired bras, were ssooo uncomfortable! :flower:

My morning sickness has really got bad the past couple days. Pringles...I will have to try that!!

I agree, a maternity bra with no wire is the best. I hate wires!!


----------



## katstar

my boobs don't hurt and i do not have ms. The only thing thats bugging me is me waking at 5am. :( not good when your 9 month old sleeps longer than you. xx


----------



## Mari30me

katstar said:


> my boobs don't hurt and i do not have ms. The only thing thats bugging me is me waking at 5am. :( not good when your 9 month old sleeps longer than you. xx

That sucks waking at 5am. I remember that happening to me later in my previous pregnancies. If it is any consolation, I am getting up 2-3 times a night to pee already. I have a crappy bladder. The broken sleep does not make me feel rested at all.


----------



## katstar

Mari30me said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> my boobs don't hurt and i do not have ms. The only thing thats bugging me is me waking at 5am. :( not good when your 9 month old sleeps longer than you. xx
> 
> That sucks waking at 5am. I remember that happening to me later in my previous pregnancies. If it is any consolation, I am getting up 2-3 times a night to pee already. I have a crappy bladder. The broken sleep does not make me feel rested at all.Click to expand...

I am not looking forward to getting up for wee's again. Oh no!!!!! Its going to start happening at the peak of winter this time :wacko::dohh: xx


----------



## Mari30me

I know, it is going to be really bad by winter time. I remember in the 3rd trimester, I would get up almost every hour to pee. I am so not looking forward to that!


----------



## TheNewMrs

I cant get the April Hatchlings thingy........ :(


----------



## katstar

Mari30me said:


> I know, it is going to be really bad by winter time. I remember in the 3rd trimester, I would get up almost every hour to pee. I am so not looking forward to that!

NO onesie this winter :cry: lol xx


----------



## katstar

TheNewMrs said:


> I cant get the April Hatchlings thingy........ :(

Messaged you hun :thumbup:

Go to the 1st page
'Quote' brookettes message
In that quote you will see the link for the signature
copy it
then go to your profile
in your profile go to customise your profile
on the left there should be a thing saying edit signature
paste the link in there. 


xx


----------



## Mari30me

katstar said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> I know, it is going to be really bad by winter time. I remember in the 3rd trimester, I would get up almost every hour to pee. I am so not looking forward to that!
> 
> NO onesie this winter :cry: lol xxClick to expand...

LOL!!!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

LadyE said:


> Yeah, having a miscarriage is scary and crossed my mind too, but as soon as we told my mom, dad (yday) and today my in-laws they were thrilled and so about planning the future that it made me feel more comfortable and less of a Worry Wendy :) I guess from reading everyone's comments, after the first appointment and a clean bill of health, I will feel relieved...
> 
> So on to fun things to talk about!! like bras!:happydance::dohh::haha:
> 
> I'm a 36D regularly- any good brand recommendation for bras- I hear we should avoid regular underwire bras and buy the more 'pregnant lady' appropriate ones...

I know what you mean about the bras! I am 34DD and they get huge during my pregnancies... I am anticipating GGs this time around! :wacko:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Got it!!! :)


----------



## katstar

YEY - :happydance: XXX


----------



## Mari30me

Well.....I am officially at the point where I don't even enjoy food anymore:( I just hope this m/s does not last too long! My doctor gave a a prescription for diclectin to help with the nausea. It helped me alot in my last 2 pregnancies so I could actually stomach food. I think I am going to go and fill my prescription tonight.


----------



## twilliamssbt

I am telling people now pregnancy confirmed by doctors.

My nipples are just starting to become sensitive, am peeing a lot already, but that is probably stemming from my problems after an accident at work and spinal osteoarthritis tbh. Already have Gastric Reflux prior to pregnancy, am hitting the gaviscon after meals already.

Had flutterings and a feeling of being bloated for quite a few days but thats easing now, my lower back is getting worse though, again probably because progesterone is causing everything to relax and move down there causing my back to ache much more than usual, and can now only use a TENS. Got a GP appointment a few days before midwife so will see what he says about arthritis and reflux.

The other problem is this is likely to be a huge baby because of dads acromegaly, and possibility of giantism, already feel yucky in a morning and finding it difficult to eat till afternoon, not sick yet, just loss of appetitie and a general fatigue feeling.

I did know my health would not exactly make pregnancy easy, but I think it may be harder than I anticipated, but so so worth it. C Section is looking pretty certain too, midwife told me to choose my hospital, going to go with hospital where my consultant anaesthetist for pain clinic is, would like him to do my spinal block if possible.


----------



## LadyE

I haven't had MS yet, but I've got an increase of significant amount of saliva, I'm burping and I'm at that mid-point of not wanting to eat and always starving! I'm anticipating MS soon, so I bought 'sea bands' at cvs today, I've heard they really help and I've stocked up on gingersnaps, ginger ale and mint tea. Anyone ever heard of ginger altoids apparently its amazing! I gotta get some but Im sure it will be hard to find in stores...online I go!


----------



## B&LsMom

brookettc3 said:


> Blakesmom and ladyE I think my post was lost in the mix our top names our aubree Rae and gracelyn Elizabeth tied then haylee Rae boys Connor or zackary Dane

Gracelyn is very cute since you already have a middle name lynn used!! I also like zackary with the k--zachary had been in my top list but that is a great spin on spelling--I will try not to steal it :winkwink:


----------



## brookettc3

Hey sorry I have missed so much ladies... So much going on to the new ladies I am going to add you right now :) 
Blakesmom- doesnt look like we will be using zackary DH doesnt like it... if its a boy Conner Andrew or Dane middle names are tough... :) 
anyways I went and got my proof of pregnancy today I kept forgetting to get one so now I have one and they scheduled me for an ultrasound at their clinic as well so next wednesday and tuesday I have u/s appts... will be interesting to see if the dating is different for the each of them... AH cant wait for this week to be over.... I pulled out my pregnancy books today and began reading.. sooo exciting


----------



## SLH

Reserve me a spot for April 27th. It's too early to tell yet if i'm pregnant, but if I am that's my due date. I'm not jinxing myself am I? I just feel confident, but not confident this month.


----------



## gueyilla1985

If you have a maternity store you can go and they will measure you. I'm usually a 36 dd but after I had my son I was a 42 e or something like that. God the milk made them huge. Lol.


----------



## Aprilbaby12

Hey ladies;) im new. Second baby due april 10 2012. Super excited. ;) anyone getting bigger already? Symptoms?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone, I'm due april 18th I think.


----------



## gueyilla1985

No not even a hint if baby yet lol.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all?? I had terrible lower backache last night....is anyone else suffering with it? Its fine until about 4pm then its started to kick in and the more i worry the worse it feels! Ugh! Think id rather have MS!! Lol ! Any new symptoms anyone?? xx

Hmmm names wise we did have Sebastian for my boy but my cousin just called her new baby the same, we've had that name for over a year now! Ugh!!!! :wacko: Not sure for a girl, kinda like Poppy (but my step daughter just called her kitten Poppy) lol! Not havin much luck! When i get to 12 weeks i think we'll start to think about it more...:thumbup:


----------



## hannpin

:wave: Hi ladies can I please join you. My name is hannah and I found out yesterday I am cooking our rainbow. Rougly due 15th April 2012.

I hope to stick arround till the end and get to know you all xxxx


----------



## mum2beagain

morning ladies :wave: 6+5 today i cant quite believe how fast this pregnancy seems to be going with keira and connor i barely have time to think about being pregnant untill the evening when they're in bed and by then im so shattered im not far behind them weve ive told my best friend and sil knows and my sister but noone else i am telling my parents on saturday too but everyone else we will tell after my next u/s which is on the 25th of this month ill be nearly 9 weeks so figure as long as all is well then itssafe to tell the rest of the familys


----------



## Digby

Morning everyone! Can I go back to sleep again now please? I had a sweaty, uncomfortable night although my fibromyalgia seems to be easing up, but when I took my folic acid tablet I got such bad trapped wind I was whimpering in pain for about half an hour.


----------



## julia_x

we are telling DH parents this weekend and my family the following week as we are at a family bbq but are holding off telling anyone else until 12 weeks.

It's my in laws 1st grandchild so know they are going to be very excited. I am going to make some cupcakes and ice Gran and Grandad ontop to tell them.

My sypmtoms are not too bad. Got some hartburn, twinges and mild nausea. fx it will not get and worse.


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

This thread moves so quickly!! So hard for me to keep up with everyone's news...

To all those who have just gotten your BFP - congrats!!!

I love all the names that I have been reading as well. We have already decided on our names for this bub. If it's a boy it will be Kai Thomas and if it's a girl she will be Maya Grace (pronounced Maia).

I probably won't be online much for the next week. My husband is on holidays, we are packing up our stuff as we just bought a house!!! So will be moving within a month! I also have a friend and her 2 year old daughter coming to stay for a few days from Wednesday. Busy, busy times!!

My next appointment is next Friday so hopefully I will be able to update with good news then :)


----------



## Peckles

Hi, I got my BFP two days ago, I'm due April 18.


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats!!! I too have a bad lower back ache. Blah it hurts more after I go on the elliptical or go for a walk


----------



## taylorxx

Peckles said:


> Hi, I got my BFP two days ago, I'm due April 18.

Me too!! :) Congratulations!


----------



## LadyE

Lei- congrats on the new house! How exciting, new baby and new house :)

Congrats to all the new ladies on getting their :bfp: so exciting!

Sounds like we're going to have a lot of Grace variations in the world- how beautiful! It was one of the first name DH and I really liked and it came naturally. I just realized besides Elizabeth being my mom's name Grace and Elizabeth are two royal names-Princess Grace and Queen E :)

I was reading somewhere online that women who started talking their pre-natal vitamins before getting pregnant experienced very little or no MS. I was wondering why is wasnt hitting me so hard and I guess that might be why, but maybe I shouldnt speak so soon, 7 weeks is just around the corner!:haha:


----------



## wishingfor3rd

hello, i am due on april 24th with baby #3!!! i too am having the lower back pain but i do remember this from the previous pregnancy, this however doesnt stop me from feeling like something is going to happen!!! ugh, you think that when you get the :bfp: your stressing and worrying over everthing will go away but i think it gets worse!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

oops, just realized i put the 24th(thats my husbands b-day) i am due the 21st!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

wishingfor3rd said:


> oops, just realized i put the 24th(thats my husbands b-day) i am due the 21st!!!

Thats same day as me, and DH's birthday is the 22nd lol.

I won't go to due date though, will be having C Section due to spinal arthritis x


----------



## Anxiously

Ok, sore boobs and leaking CM are back with a vengeance! Plus I had so much wind the past couple of days I'm almost embarrassed to sleep beside DH :lol: Oh, and the night sweats and weird baby dreams are making me grouchy :help:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!! I feel alot better today. I just wish that when I woke up in the morning I actually felt rested. This lack of energy and exhaustion sucks!! But I know by 12 weeks it gets alot better.

Brook - I like the name Gracelyn, very cute. I have considered Grace as a middle name if we have girl, but dh is not too keen. We both like the name Isabella, but fora boy we have no idea. Well, dh has one name is likes, Xavier. I said no. lol


----------



## hannpin

I cant belive U girls are all so organised, thinking of names etc already. I am just getting my head around seeing thoses two lines, let alone thinking of names :haha:

So how is everyone feeling. I have awful backache and nausea. I also have had trouble sleeping the last week or so and keep getting dead legs. But I remember this well, as this is my third pregnancy in two years. It will soon wear off xxx


----------



## China girl

LadyE said:


> Lei- congrats on the new house! How exciting, new baby and new house :)
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies on getting their :bfp: so exciting!
> 
> Sounds like we're going to have a lot of Grace variations in the world- how beautiful! It was one of the first name DH and I really liked and it came naturally. I just realized besides Elizabeth being my mom's name Grace and Elizabeth are two royal names-Princess Grace and Queen E :)
> 
> I was reading somewhere online that women who started talking their pre-natal vitamins before getting pregnant experienced very little or no MS. I was wondering why is wasnt hitting me so hard and I guess that might be why, but maybe I shouldnt speak so soon, 7 weeks is just around the corner!:haha:

Lady, I sure hope your right about the prenatuals and MS!!! I started taking mine a day or two after I got my last cycle and its help with my energy level a lot.


----------



## hannpin

ohh this is intersting, as with my DD i was taking prenatals 3mths before we concieved and i has awful MS (well all day sickness) from 6 weeks until 6mths :wacko: but with DS I had only abot 1 week of MS and did not take prenatals prior to TTC and caught first month


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, congrats to all those with BFP's! Yaaayyyyy!!!!:hugs:

Ohhh im so glad im not the only one suffering with backache, hope i have a backache free night tonight, that would be lovely!!!! :happydance:

Well ive just found out that im possibly further on that i thought as i have 26 day cycles and not 28! I didnt realise that putting your cycle length in will change your due date, dohhhhhh!!!! :dohh:So looks like im due on 12th April, am sure this will probs change again though! Gosh am i dozy or what!! Babybrain i think its called! :rofl:

Hmmm i wonder if that is why my hcg level was so high yesterday as i was really 5 weeks and that now sounds about right for 5 weeks!!:thumbup:


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome and congats to all the new ladies I added you all
babyhopes I changed your due date :) 
ah so much to catch up on.... :)


----------



## LadyE

wow, that is interesting. I guess pre-natals and MS is different for everyone. 

I think I def went overboard as I have been taking them since Jan when we decided we were going to start trying 'officially' in August- so now its like 6 months worth of good vitamins roaming around my baby :) No MS but I will say this, everything I eat it feels like it stays in my throat:dohh: blah 

Anyone else started reading 'what to expect when expecting'? Just picked it up today since I know NOTHING being this is my first. Any good recommendations for product reviews?


happy weekend mommies to be!:hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi, just popping by to officially sign up to be a "Hatchling!!" I'm due April 4th! Have had a long and difficult journey to get to this point - won't go into details here but there is a link to my journal and first page explains my history for anyone interested. We had a scan this morning at 6+2 and saw our Pea and a gorgeous flickering heartbeat:cloud9:


----------



## bw9522

Aprilbaby12 said:


> Hey ladies;) im new. Second baby due april 10 2012. Super excited. ;) anyone getting bigger already? Symptoms?

Thats the same days as me

As for me i went to the gp on wed to get bfp confirmed, dr suggested i had bloods done as to rule out lingering hcg for chemical last month.

Had bloods done wed evening and late morning today. They said that i shoold go back this evening to get results, well went back and seen a different dr than my normal one and he gave me the results from wed 1325. i have to phone up mon for todays results so fingers crossed they will be nice and doubled. As for symptoms my bbs are starting to get tender again, and have twinges/dull aches sometimes they do feel like they are mainly on the left side but i hope that is my mind playing tricks as i do have a blocked L tube. I have an appointment at CRM on 18/8 so hopefully they will give me an e/u/s. Ohh and i have been feeling really tiered so glad to be off now for the w/e


----------



## MrsHennieB

20th April for me :cloud9:
PLEASE be sticky!
:dust: to all xxx


----------



## divine_kyrie

> Anyone else started reading 'what to expect when expecting'? Just picked it up today since I know NOTHING being this is my first. Any good recommendations for product reviews?

This is my 3rd pregnancy and I read this every time. I love reading about how they're developing month to month.


----------



## Anxiously

divine_kyrie said:


> Anyone else started reading 'what to expect when expecting'? Just picked it up today since I know NOTHING being this is my first. Any good recommendations for product reviews?
> 
> This is my 3rd pregnancy and I read this every time. I love reading about how they're developing month to month.Click to expand...

Does this magazine have an online website?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Is it normal to start feeling like crap before your period is even due? My period isn't due until Monday and I feel like I have the flu the past 2 days. I am so hot and sweaty all the time and feel lethargic.... haven't had any MS yet and I have been eating like crazy but geez, I feel like I got hit by a truck!


----------



## LadyE

Anxiously said:


> divine_kyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else started reading 'what to expect when expecting'? Just picked it up today since I know NOTHING being this is my first. Any good recommendations for product reviews?
> 
> This is my 3rd pregnancy and I read this every time. I love reading about how they're developing month to month.Click to expand...
> 
> Does this magazine have an online website?Click to expand...

I got the book from my local library, here's the website https://www.whattoexpect.com
I'm still exploring the site so cant offer much insight, but def worth checking out:flower:


----------



## LadyE

Btw- the book so far has been really informative. Already learning things I never knew. Check it out!


----------



## violette

hello!!! :) I'm due on 1 April :) I have had two M/C's in the past so I'm a bit hesitant about putting my name up there... but I had a 7 week scan and it looks good so far ... if this one sticks I am going to be SO excited!! The doctor printed out a picture from his little x ray machine for me :D I keep looking at it :D Sticky beans for EVERYONE!!!! :)


----------



## Anxiously

congrats violette! did u manage to see the heartbeat from your scan?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Good luck Hun!!


----------



## baby D

can i join you all? I have my tiny bean growing and will be ready to cuddle mummy and daddy on the 20th of April :cloud9: Or so says the GP :haha:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Well ladies I started making hair bows. I'll post pics a little later. But I wanna start selling them but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anxiously

OMG I just watched 2 movies on TV and I cried during both! I NEVER cry watching movies!


----------



## hannpin

Hey everyone, congrats to thoses who have seen you little beans on scans... how exciting.

Anxiously thats the hormones kicking in.... if u are anything like me u got a lot worse to come :haha: I end up crying at almost anything!!!! hahaha

I hope everyone is ok. I am struggling to keep our secret atm, as I am sure people are just waiting for our prego announcement, as everyone knew what happened with Harri 4 months ago, so asume it is only natural that we would be ttc again. Went to a bbq last night and of course did not drink so made excuse we couldnt get a babysitter so I had to drive.... but I think a few of them sussed us out :dohh: GOing to try and keep it a secret until we hopefully get the ok at early anomaly at 16 weeks... seems like an age away atm


----------



## USAFKnineWife

gueyilla1985 said:


> Well ladies I started making hair bows. I'll post pics a little later. But I wanna start selling them but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?

Check out www.etsy.com This is where I used to sell my jewelry. Nice site and almost everything on there is handmade.:thumbup:


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies sorry I have been M.I.A. For a while it was my Nanas birthday yesterday so we spent the day trying to make her happy And stop thinking about my uncle :( 
To all the new ladies I will update as soon as I get home... I am at my kid swim then sports classes


----------



## gueyilla1985

USAFKnineWife said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I started making hair bows. I'll post pics a little later. But I wanna start selling them but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?
> 
> Check out www.etsy.com This is where I used to sell my jewelry. Nice site and almost everything on there is handmade.:thumbup:Click to expand...

How does this site work?


----------



## divine_kyrie

USAFKnineWife said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I started making hair bows. I'll post pics a little later. But I wanna start selling them but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?
> 
> Check out www.etsy.com This is where I used to sell my jewelry. Nice site and almost everything on there is handmade.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Etsy is great! I sell quite a few things on there. www.etsy.com/shop/terrastreasures1

All you do to start selling is create an account and start listing items. For every item you list they charge you 20 cents. And then they take like 3% when you sell something.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Oh ok. I dont know if my bows are good enough to sell


----------



## KittieB

Hello! Yesterday I found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first, estimated due date is 10th April :) It still feels so unreal and i'm really worried as i'm meant to be going to university in september to do my third and final year!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I'm due April 9th :) xx


----------



## missangie

And so it begins... I threw up twice this morning and have just been eating crackers. Finally decided I wanted food and the only thing that sounded good was a bean burrito, not sure its gonna stay down. yuck!

Also, I LOVE etsy! Divine, your stuff is so so cute!!!


----------



## bw9522

KittieB said:


> Hello! Yesterday I found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my first, estimated due date is 10th April :) It still feels so unreal and i'm really worried as i'm meant to be going to university in september to do my third and final year!

hello kittie your due the same day as me

welcome kittie and rhdr congratulations on :bfp: H&H 9 months to you both


----------



## divine_kyrie

Thanks MissAnglie!


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome to all the new ladies and Congrats on you all your BFP's 

violette- sorry to hear about your previous MC's I hope and pray this one will be your sticky bean :) were you able to see a heart beat on the Ultrasound?
KittieB- wow sounds like you will have your hands full with school and a new baby but I am sure you will manage.. Congrats on the last year.. do you have family close by to help? 
Divine- Your etsy stuff is soooo adorable :) 

ASM- went to toys r us today to get bikes for my LO's and had to stop at the stroller section I think we have decided on the pack n play and stroller now :) and I think my hubby is gonna run away from home I swear I have been the biggest b***ch recently lol


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies, I'm due April 9th. How is everyone doing?


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome CeeDee I just added you :) I am alright other than my emotions and nausea lol how about you?


----------



## kimiflo

Hi, I'm due of April 22nd :) xx


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome kimiflo I added you as well :) how are you feeling?


----------



## DebbieDooDaa

Heya, can I join too please?

Found out I was expecting 4 days ago and due on the 22nd April :)


----------



## KittieB

Thank you everyone :) looks like there are lots of us that have only just found out!

Me and my OH moved away from our families 2 years ago so that I could go to university. Our families are about 50 miles away, but will obviously support us the best they can.

I'm really suffering with sickness :( has anyone found a cure??  My Mum said to eat 2 ginger nut biscuits in the morning so i'll be giving that a try tomorrow!


----------



## baby D

KittieB said:


> Thank you everyone :) looks like there are lots of us that have only just found out!
> 
> Me and my OH moved away from our families 2 years ago so that I could go to university. Our families are about 50 miles away, but will obviously support us the best they can.
> 
> I'm really suffering with sickness :( has anyone found a cure??  My Mum said to eat 2 ginger nut biscuits in the morning so i'll be giving that a try tomorrow!

Hiya! Yeah loads of just finding out --- as for the sickness, I have found not letting myself get too hungry works best! Not easy when you don't fancy anything!


----------



## capegirl7

Hey girls anyone else have a dull ache on one side of your abdomen (kind of like ovulation pain). It goes away and comes back occasionally. Just makes me worried. It is not sharp or stabbing at all and no spotting.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey hun the day i turned 5 weeks i had a dull ache in abdomen and lower backache all day and night....it has since gone, had it for 2 days...im putting it down to a baby having growth spurt! Lol! i just tried to sleep it off and drank loads of water xxx


----------



## capegirl7

ThAnk you. I hope it's nothing just stinks having to wait to go to my scan until sept 7


----------



## Inoue

I did a bit of research into first tri cramping, its all normal so dont worry.. but the relief is to drink few glasses of water. I was quite unsure _if_ this would work but i tried it anyway (dont usually like plain water so bit gross) and my majority of cramps settled down within a few hours which then made me at ease :thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thats about the sametime as i will be scanned hun, seems so far away!! Im sure you will be fine, i do get the odd twinge here n there on my rightside but think its all normal. Try n relax n catch a nap when you can xx


----------



## Inoue

How come your having scans on that date? Are they private as my NHS one isnt due till 19th Sept? (12 weeks gone) :shrug:


----------



## capegirl7

Thank you so much girls! I had cramping early on then went away now just dull in right side occasionally. Made me nervous because it was on one side. I need to drink more water and get more sleep!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

No its NHS im hoping to get one at 7 weeks TBH. Im havin early scan as ive had 3 early recurrent m/c's all at 5 weeks, and im trialing progesterone suppositries this time round (fingers x'd they seem to be working) so my consultant wants me scanned early at 8 weeks to monitor me but im gona push for 7 weeks! :thumbup: hows u hun? I had an Indian meal last night and feel completely bloated today! Was gorgeous but im paying the price for it now! Lol!:blush:


----------



## Inoue

Oh silly me hun, forgot you should be having one due to past m/c :dohh:. Didnt mean for you having to bring up that painful topic, sorry :hugs: :kiss:.

Im doing... ok i guess. Boobs bit painfull on a night and felt quite sick this morning, struggling to eat any sweet food so im sticking a pizza in the oven for dinner :haha:, not great for baby but its got some herbs on it! ;)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww dnt worry hun :flower:

Mmmmm pizza sounds delish! Im goin for sunday lunch so will try n eat as much veg as i can then pig out later tnite!! :thumbup: its funny coz im hungry but wen the food is put in front of me i feel sick! Lol! I just wana eat cheese n crisps! Yummm! :wacko:


----------



## hannpin

Cheese and crisps.... sounds like my diet lately. I am so struggling with food atm, just want to eat crap constantly. I am due to cook roat for tea and I really cant face it :wacko:

Anyone else got a sore throat... I feel like I have swallowed glass it is so sharp :(

I hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I'm glad I am not feeling sick yet but I kinda wish I was. I didn't have any sickness or symptoms with the baby I lost in January so not having any symptoms kinda freaks me out.

Has anybody seen those Big Dipper pizzas from Pizza Hut? Yeah I ate half of one last night and finishing the rest now for breakfast... I have an appetite that won't stop with this baby!!


----------



## Inoue

My diet is pretty poor aswell, i started off good by eating veg everyday but i just cant handle it anymore. It was only about half a week ago when it kicked in. I mainly live off creamy broccoli & colli cup a soup for dinner at work but ive even struggled with that! Annoying! I even marched downstairs last night past midnight and tucked into a bowl of co-co pops followed by toast. Im gaining all my weight back on which i only lost a few months ago :(


----------



## USAFKnineWife

divine_kyrie said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I started making hair bows. I'll post pics a little later. But I wanna start selling them but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?
> 
> Check out www.etsy.com This is where I used to sell my jewelry. Nice site and almost everything on there is handmade.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Etsy is great! I sell quite a few things on there. www.etsy.com/shop/terrastreasures1
> 
> All you do to start selling is create an account and start listing items. For every item you list they charge you 20 cents. And then they take like 3% when you sell something.Click to expand...

Yeah WSS^^^


----------



## USAFKnineWife

gueyilla1985 said:


> Oh ok. I dont know if my bows are good enough to sell

I am sure they are great!!! Can you post a picture of what some of them look like?


----------



## Blizzy

I just got my bfp this morning!! Less than an hour ago, and I cannot sleep I am just so excited! If everything goes well I should be due about April 22, 2012, based on the dates that I know, but I will probably get a dating scan to be sure (last time I was super sick and at what I thought was my 20 week appt they told me I was only 18 weeks, so I felt like I was reliving 2 weeks of sickness - it was really hard to do!)


----------



## amelia26

Could you add me please? Due 22nd April I think
No symptoms really to speak of yet except really tired, very bloated and a bit of a loss of apetite


----------



## Anxiously

:help: i'm having breakouts on my chest, and we can't use acne cream! This is so not sexy haha. Anyone knows of any pregnancy-friendly acne buster out there?


----------



## LadyE

You ladies are reading my mind with the pizza convo-went to sleep last night thinking about it and woke up this morning craving it...So I'm eating it today! haha- going for the veggie pizza of course- i figure that will be better and make me feel less guilty. 

Is anyone else waking up earlier than usual but then taking 2-3 naps throughout the day? what am I going to do monday at work- it will be my first full week knowing that Im pregnant 

fyi- target has some really great sports bras that are nice and thick- (a little painful to put on as im still getting the hang of it and stretching it out ) but when its on, its like heaven :cloud9:


----------



## shareema

KittieB said:


> Thank you everyone :) looks like there are lots of us that have only just found out!
> 
> Me and my OH moved away from our families 2 years ago so that I could go to university. Our families are about 50 miles away, but will obviously support us the best they can.
> 
> I'm really suffering with sickness :( has anyone found a cure??  My Mum said to eat 2 ginger nut biscuits in the morning so i'll be giving that a try tomorrow!

For the sickness what worked for me was ice cubes. Good luck, I don't have any sickness for the moment(not complaining)


----------



## twilliamssbt

LadyE said:


> Is anyone else waking up earlier than usual but then taking 2-3 naps throughout the day? what am I going to do monday at work- it will be my first full week knowing that Im pregnant
> 
> fyi- target has some really great sports bras that are nice and thick- (a little painful to put on as im still getting the hang of it and stretching it out ) but when its on, its like heaven :cloud9:

Yep waking a few hours earlier than usual, and had my first nap yesterday afternoon. Have a feeling a nap may be required later too.

Been to buy a bra today that does not have underwires, can you believe I do not own one without them. Chose to go a size up in the cup thinking it would last a month or two, was 34C or 36B, so went for 34D. Its going to last a couple of weeks tops, and the back size needs to go to 36 aswell, am so bloody bloated.

Sent DH out last night when I woke up as I need to suck on a fruity Ice lolly, he got me two, got me a box of them for the freezer.

Sickness is starting with dizziness and nausea, not first thing though, early afternoon, got me some cereal bars and crackers.

Stomach looks huge for 4 weeks, has to be relaxed muscles and bloating, good job my jeans are hipsters.


----------



## bw9522

capegirl7 said:


> Hey girls anyone else have a dull ache on one side of your abdomen (kind of like ovulation pain). It goes away and comes back occasionally. Just makes me worried. It is not sharp or stabbing at all and no spotting.

i had this and like an ache in my hip bone but it has subsided now, it did worry me a little as i have a L blocked tube. 

afm: i feel tired and achy and thats it no ms but i dont want to eat much. It worries me that apart from being tiered and sore boobs now and again, and dull aches now and again i have no symptoms


----------



## bw9522

also im [-o&lt; that my results in the morning tell me that my hcg has double fingers crossed.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Can you add me to the list? Due with my 3rd after a 10 year break!! April 12th.








https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev103ps___.png


----------



## brookettc3

Welcome new ladies I am going to add you all right now.. :) 
capegirl- It is probably just a cyst they help support your pregnancy with progesterone early on. Do you have a pregnancy care clinic near by if you are unsure you can google it I didnt think I did and I do actually on 6 minutes away. They are giving me an ultrasound on wednesday :) 
Ah morning sickness I have "sea bands" they really seem to work.. also preggie pops i have heard are amazing.


----------



## katstar

bw9522 said:


> also im [-o&lt; that my results in the morning tell me that my hcg has double fingers crossed.

Hope everything is ok with you. I have only got a left tube and i had dull aches which turned out to be cyst. I bet this is just the case for you as mine came and went. 

When i had an ectopic in my right tube, the dull ache never went away. It was always there with bleeding, spotting and brown discharge. 

So you should be fine :flower:


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm having an April baby!!:happydance: I think I concieved after 19th July 2011 (I'm not sure because I haven't had an AF since February. The FRER test said 3+ weeks though so I'm not to sure when that will date me. Yay:happydance:


----------



## Blizzy

Lemonflower said:


> I'm having an April baby!!:happydance: I think I concieved after 19th July 2011 (I'm not sure because I haven't had an AF since February. The FRER test said 3+ weeks though so I'm not to sure when that will date me. Yay:happydance:

Congrats!! I got my bfp this morning, so I am also having an April baby!


----------



## Blizzy

please be sure to add me to April 22! Thanks!


----------



## Lemonflower

Congrats Blizzy !!! xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all!! I'm sorry that I have been gone but this morning sickness is killing me. I feel a little better today so here I am seeing how everyone is. I am well other than the ms. So last night I was very brave and dtd. No spotting at all :happydance: I have to admit that dh had to talk me through it because I was shaking from fear. I did freak out a little today when I went to the bathroom and had a gob of snot looking cm and then ran to google and found out this is normal. Oh a few pgs back I was asked where I am getting my maternity clothes from and I got them from motherhood maternity. I did order a few shirts from walmart and I have to say that they are really cute. I also ordered a pair of pants and maternity overalls and they are made huge!! I might fit them my last 3 months. I checked out pea in a pod and omg there is no way I'm paying their prices!! $100+ for pants...no thank you. Anyways I hope that you all are doing good and welcome to the new girls!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)Mind if i join.We got our NATURAL BFP after 5 and a half years and many treatments TTC#2:)Our EDD is 7th April:)
Congrats to you all:)


----------



## pheepink

I am due april 10th if all goes well :) xxxx


----------



## charityhope

Hello, Ladies! I would love to join. I am due April 22nd. I am hoping to have a VBAC 1o years after my first pregnancy with a 10lb baby. Hoping my obgyn goes for it!


----------



## cherryglitter

hows everyone doing?? i have so many stretchy feelings! really constipated as well. which is horrible. really tired and can't stop eating as feel so sick!

i had the same with jake but less of the sickness. recon this one is another boy!


----------



## megangrohl

I am due April 19th - hoping this one sticks. Lots and lots of early symptoms though. Check out my other post about symptoms!!


----------



## Anxiously

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi all!! I'm sorry that I have been gone but this morning sickness is killing me. I feel a little better today so here I am seeing how everyone is. I am well other than the ms. So last night I was very brave and dtd.

sorry about your MS hun, hope it goes away soon! And way to go on dtd! Now I really need to have a serious word with my OB on this whole first trimester abstinence business :lol:


----------



## LadyE

Anxiously said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm sorry that I have been gone but this morning sickness is killing me. I feel a little better today so here I am seeing how everyone is. I am well other than the ms. So last night I was very brave and dtd.
> 
> sorry about your MS hun, hope it goes away soon! And way to go on dtd! Now I really need to have a serious word with my OB on this whole first trimester abstinence business :lol:Click to expand...


WAIT What?! No sex during first trimester? had NO idea! lol. Gonna google this right now:haha::cry:


----------



## Anxiously

No hun, I'm pretty sure it's just my OB. From what I read so far, sex is perfectly ok during pregnancy assuming the pregnancy is stable. I think my OB just wants to monitor me since it's my first. If my 2nd scan goes well, I'm going to protest :)


----------



## brookettc3

Okay so pretty sure I added everyone... :) let me know if i missed anyone... court in the morning for more dog drama... This time I have to go alone while the OH works... soooo scared...


----------



## violette

Thanks for the congratulations guys! And everyone else congratulations too. Yep I saw the heartbeat, so exciting :) it's the first time I've got this far :) We have been trying for 4 years and had to go through IVF in the end - I'm hoping this is the one :) But I did read that once you have seen the heartbeat there's a really good chance things will keep on going so I'm holding onto that thought with both hands haha :)


----------



## Jemma2012

Hi Ladies....I'm new on the forum. My due date is 1 April 2012. Is there any other ladies from South-Africa?


----------



## auraobie

Congrats ladies :) I am 5 weeks today and EDD is 16th April wooo! :) xxx


----------



## Inoue

Just had my 1st Nurse appt to confirm pregnancy and i got all my paperwork. The nurse was sooooo nice!! :happydance:. Im not having any bloods taken as she's not concerned about anything - my weight has gone up and blood pressure is fine so onto the 12 week scan! Just rang the midwife and now waiting for a call back to arrange a date. Over all, had a lovely morning :kiss: xx


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:

Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi all!! I'm sorry that I have been gone but this morning sickness is killing me. I feel a little better today so here I am seeing how everyone is. I am well other than the ms. So last night I was very brave and dtd. No spotting at all :happydance: I have to admit that dh had to talk me through it because I was shaking from fear. I did freak out a little today when I went to the bathroom and had a gob of snot looking cm and then ran to google and found out this is normal. Oh a few pgs back I was asked where I am getting my maternity clothes from and I got them from motherhood maternity. I did order a few shirts from walmart and I have to say that they are really cute. I also ordered a pair of pants and maternity overalls and they are made huge!! I might fit them my last 3 months. I checked out pea in a pod and omg there is no way I'm paying their prices!! $100+ for pants...no thank you. Anyways I hope that you all are doing good and welcome to the new girls!!

I am sorry your ms is bad. Mine is pretty bad too:( I still get lots of greeish looking cm when I wipe. I had this with all of my pregnancies. my pants are starting to get so tight, I am going to have get some maternity clothes soon!! The joys od pregnancy! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!! Congrats to all the new ladies with their bfp's!!! I have not been on alot in the past few days, been pretty sick with ms. Also, exhasution is hitting me pretty bad. Luckily, I was able to nap on the weekend while dh watched the kids. 12 weeks cannot come soon enough!!! That is when I get my energy back:) 
I have my 1st prenatal appointment Wed morning!!! So excited because I will get to book my 1st ultrasound then. :) yay!!

Brookettc - sorry you have to go to court today, I hope it goes well. :)


----------



## Mari30me

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

Oh no, so sorry hun. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

So sorry to hear that hun. :cry:


----------



## LadyE

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx


Oh my, I'm so sorry. I'm sending positive thoughts to you and yours!:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

hannpin sooo sorry for your loss hun I hope to see you back in the first trimester soon


----------



## brookettc3

My MS is so bad this morning and I have court in 30 minutes I have been laying on the toilet seat all morning ... this is gonna be a bad day... :(


----------



## CeeDee

So sorry, hannpin! :hugs:


----------



## megangrohl

Sorry to hear about your loss hannpin. My nausea/morning sickness is getting worse by the DAY!!! I think I am only in the middle of my 4th week due to my LMP/ovulation date. Is it normal to be this nauseous this soon? I vomited today at the clinic in the bathroom. It's so horrible!!!!!! And I have tons of white discharge, this is normal too, right? So many questions lol


----------



## Mari30me

megangrohl said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss hannpin. My nausea/morning sickness is getting worse by the DAY!!! I think I am only in the middle of my 4th week due to my LMP/ovulation date. Is it normal to be this nauseous this soon? I vomited today at the clinic in the bathroom. It's so horrible!!!!!! And I have tons of white discharge, this is normal too, right? So many questions lol

With my 1st pregnancy, I had bad ms from 4 weeks on. So yes, it is very normal. :) White discharge is very normal, I am still getting it at 7+1. Morning sickness is horrible, but for most of us it should get better by 12-14 weeks. I am on a medication right now, to keep my ms bearable!!


----------



## IrishGirl

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

Hannpin~OMG hun im sooooo soooooo sorry for your loss:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Please take care hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## China girl

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

I'm so sorry hannpin:hugs:
Sending prayers your way hun.


----------



## Tilly87

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

Im so sorry hun....xxxx:hugs:


----------



## katstar

hannpin,

I am so sorry hun :cry: please look after yourself. :hugs: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls how are we all? No ms for me yet....but i am feeling sooo bloated which is making my tummy area feel really sore, its not really crampy feeling just so sore....ive taken some deflatine and had a nap and hoping ive got shot of it for the day, its not nice and very incomfortable! Ugh!!:nope:

Is anybody else suffering with it and have dull ache?? xx


----------



## megangrohl

I have really bad morning/all day sickness/nausea. I actually vomited a little bit this morning at the walk in clinic that I go to - I was there to confirm the pregnancy through bloodwork. I will know the results on Wednesday for sure to see where the levels are at. Doc thinks I am further ahead than I am but I highly doubt it! I know my cycles so well. I also get cramps but usually only notice them when I need to poop lol breasts are killing me, especially my nipples, very tired but I can't even seem to sleep at night. Oh and I'm starving! I was up at 6:45 this morning with a full bladder lol good times


----------



## bw9522

Hannpin im so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bw9522

well today i got my second results back from fridays bloodwork 2720 :happydance:. I have been really tiered today but dod not sleep very well, i have back ache today and dull tummy aches but it think thats because i have been on my feet allday at work. booked first midwife appointment today/


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww great news BW! Ive got my next lot of HCG on wed morning, im soooo nervous, feel like they gona come back as zero! Had a bit of backache and crampy today aswell as been bloated! Lol! :wacko:


----------



## bw9522

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awww great news BW! Ive got my next lot of HCG on wed morning, im soooo nervous, feel like they gona come back as zero! Had a bit of backache and crampy today aswell as been bloated! Lol! :wacko:

they said i would get them back fri but they were not back had to wait till this evening to get them, i hardley slept last night i was convienced they were gonna go down


----------



## LadyE

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls how are we all? No ms for me yet....but i am feeling sooo bloated which is making my tummy area feel really sore, its not really crampy feeling just so sore....ive taken some deflatine and had a nap and hoping ive got shot of it for the day, its not nice and very incomfortable! Ugh!!:nope:
> 
> Is anybody else suffering with it and have dull ache?? xx

Same here no ms thus far but feeling super bloated- cramps kinda cooled down a bit so now its just sore and annoying ache. I napped all weekend long but struggled to fall sleep and stay asleep 

I cant even talk about my boobs bc they will hear it and hurt me even more:shhh: lol

I thought everyone was suppose to get ms early on so I was getting worried but I guess its normal and we should be considering ourselves lucky. :thumbup:

also, I think I'm not around 6/7 weeks because my cycles were longer than the usual 28 days (34 ish) so Im thinking Im still around my early 5th week....


----------



## shareema

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in and let you all know unfortunatly I will not be back again, heavy bleeding started thsmorning :sad2:
> 
> Wishing you all a h&h 8 remaining months xxx

Very sorry to read this, take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## katstar

BW - great news hun.

I have been having back ache and stomach cramps too. But yes i have been doing too much today. My daughter had school friends round and i have been rushed off my feet. Running around after them. Even pushed them on the rounda bout and i know i shouldn't have. :(
Just ran the bath and went to the loo and there was the slightist of pink there :cry: :( - i hate this!! 1st tri is so hard and the constant worry is a nightmare. 
Anyone else had pink discharge??
I had it with my son who is 8 months now. Had till i was 9 weeks. 
I hoping it does not get bright red 'praying' i may get my bloods checked again. I have a scan thursday though. Should i wait till then??

xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm due 24th April :D


----------



## brookettc3

hey is anyone else having low blood pressure dizziness/ blacking out feelings going on?
I just took my blood pressure while I was feeling a little better at it was 80/50 I cant even stand without having to lean on something. Is there something the doctor can safely give me to help?


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> hey is anyone else having low blood pressure dizziness/ blacking out feelings going on?
> I just took my blood pressure while I was feeling a little better at it was 80/50 I cant even stand without having to lean on something. Is there something the doctor can safely give me to help?

you need to go to the doctor asap with a blood pressure that low, especially with dizziness and black outs.

They will be able to help you with that x


----------



## rachellie19

Hannpin- just saw your post. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

twilliamssbt said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> hey is anyone else having low blood pressure dizziness/ blacking out feelings going on?
> I just took my blood pressure while I was feeling a little better at it was 80/50 I cant even stand without having to lean on something. Is there something the doctor can safely give me to help?
> 
> you need to go to the doctor asap with a blood pressure that low, especially with dizziness and black outs.
> 
> They will be able to help you with that xClick to expand...

I called my doctors office they never called me back... :/


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> hey is anyone else having low blood pressure dizziness/ blacking out feelings going on?
> I just took my blood pressure while I was feeling a little better at it was 80/50 I cant even stand without having to lean on something. Is there something the doctor can safely give me to help?
> 
> you need to go to the doctor asap with a blood pressure that low, especially with dizziness and black outs.
> 
> They will be able to help you with that xClick to expand...
> 
> I called my doctors office they never called me back... :/Click to expand...

That is diabolical. Do you have another caregiver you could ring, I am not great with the American medical system. Is there a hospital or anything with an emergancy service that can check you over?


----------



## brookettc3

I mean I could go to the emergency room but I am just trying to lay on only my side and take it easy... I used to feel faint with both my other pregnancies but never this bad. I always have low(er) blood pressure which is insane because I eat more salt that most people like I am an addict haha.
I am getting so very bloated though and its driving me insane. At 4+5( the first pic) I thought I was beyond bloated but today I cant even fit my clothes :(
 



Attached Files:







Desktop1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> I mean I could go to the emergency room but I am just trying to lay on only my side and take it easy... I used to feel faint with both my other pregnancies but never this bad. I always have low(er) blood pressure which is insane because I eat more salt that most people like I am an addict haha.
> I am getting so very bloated though and its driving me insane. At 4+5( the first pic) I thought I was beyond bloated but today I cant even fit my clothes :(

Fair enough if you are resting, but please get checked out with your doctor asap.

I know exactly what you mean about the bloating, am 4+3 and my stomach is crazy bloated, looking at your pics, Im between the 2 atm. I have never had wrinkles in my stomach when sitting, but I do now x


----------



## missangie

hannpin, so sorry. THinking of you!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on your BFP.

Brooke, how did court go?

As for me, this morning sickness (or should I say afternoon, evening, middle of the night AND morning sickness) is the pits. But, I do have to say that I finally feel some what pregnant because of it. Ive only puked a few times but I am so nauseous all day except between the times of like 10am and 2pm it seems like. It was so bad at 5am that it woke me up and I went into the bathroom and dry heaved for a minute or so. TMI probably, sorry ;-) 

hubby was very sweet and bought me some gingerale so we will see if that helps at all. i tried chewing some dry cereal before I got out of bed but that didnt do much.


----------



## k8k8

Can I join you guys?! 

I'm due on 20th April, 2012. Which makes me 4 weeks and 4 days!!!!

Only early days, but some support and friendship sounds great!!! Also, someone to natter to about stuff, coz we're not telling anyone officially till later!! ARGH!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: k8k8 :D


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls, how are we all??:hugs:

Katstar how are you today? Have u had anymore pink cm?? Hope u ok chick, thinkin bout ya....i would probs go to docs today and get my hcg done. Did they test your progesterone, as low progesterone can cause spotting? :hugs:

Brookettc i think you should go c your doc hun as defo sounds like you got low blood pressure....love your bump/bloat pics....mine looks exactly same, its fine on a morning but am huge by evening! Awwww....so cute though!:hugs:

Well i had a good nights sleep last night....only 1 pee and no trapped wind to keep me awake so am happy! Went swimmimg yesterday which i think helped so will do somemore today. :thumbup:Hmmmm...felt a bit nauseus thismorning for first time, is this how ms starts?? Ugh-ooohhh! :wacko:

Have a nice day girls :flower:


----------



## baby D

Morning ladies xx Well I actually slept really well last night -- i'd say a good 9 hours worth! Yet I woke up feeling more tired than when I went to bed.....what is that all about??


----------



## hannpin

Thanks for all of the lovely messages girls :hugs: Hoping to see you all in 1st tri again soon and to be a May mummy instead xxxx


----------



## baby D

oh hannpin x so sorry x missed you had put that. Please rest up and take of yourself. am sure we'll see you soon xx


----------



## julia_x

hannpin said:


> Thanks for all of the lovely messages girls :hugs: Hoping to see you all in 1st tri again soon and to be a May mummy instead xxxx

so sorry hannpin missed your first post. My thoughts are with you. Please take care x :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hannpin I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## redbubble

Hi ladies,
Can i come and join you all please...
FF is putting my Due date at 21 April, so im about 4 weeks + 3days.
Wanna scream it fro the rooftops but its way to early. I know it sounds morbid but i keep going to the look and expecting to see something when i wipe. Just cant belive it. Went to docs yesterday and apparently i dont need to see them to confirm it or anything (weird??) They filled in a referreal form for the hospital and that was that. Just dunno what to do with myself now, am so worried in case i do anything i shouldnt.

Out of interest, when do yo normally have your first scan in the UK and does anyone have an idea when it would be safer to start telling people?

Im sooo oconfused by it all lol
xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

redbubble said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can i come and join you all please...
> FF is putting my Due date at 21 April, so im about 4 weeks + 3days.
> Wanna scream it fro the rooftops but its way to early. I know it sounds morbid but i keep going to the look and expecting to see something when i wipe. Just cant belive it. Went to docs yesterday and apparently i dont need to see them to confirm it or anything (weird??) They filled in a referreal form for the hospital and that was that. Just dunno what to do with myself now, am so worried in case i do anything i shouldnt.
> 
> Out of interest, when do yo normally have your first scan in the UK and does anyone have an idea when it would be safer to start telling people?
> 
> Im sooo oconfused by it all lol
> xx

First scan unless you start bleeding is usually 10-12 weeks, mostly 12 as at 12 weeks, baby is usually easier to see and that bit more developed.

I did have to have confirmation at the doctors, they did a pre test on site and the midwife rang to confirm, so I think your docs makes a difference there. Your due the same day as me too.

I am happy to tell people once we have told DH's parents and sister at the weekend, the way I see it is if anything happens, I want the support from family and friends.

Everyone is different, but if you want to wait till the riskiest period is over, after your first scan at 12 weeks, your then into the second trimester.


----------



## fitzy79

This thread moves FAST..I can't keep up! Hannipin, so sorry to hear about your loss...it's so tough. Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks and hope you'll be back to first tri really soon.

Congrats Redbubble, k8k8, rachael1981and all the other new BFP's..wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

Am feeling nauseous very regularly throughout the day but havn't gotten sick yet thankfully! My boobs don't seem to be as tender as they were the first coupl of weeks - fuller and nipples are sore to touch but ok aside from that. Am waking to pee at night and have a really dry mouth all the time..no amount of water seems to be able to quench it!!


----------



## baby D

fitzy79 said:


> This thread moves FAST..I can't keep up! Hannipin, so sorry to hear about your loss...it's so tough. Be kind to yourself over the next few weeks and hope you'll be back to first tri really soon.
> 
> Congrats Redbubble, k8k8, rachael1981and all the other new BFP's..wishing you all a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Am feeling nauseous very regularly throughout the day but havn't gotten sick yet thankfully! My boobs don't seem to be as tender as they were the first coupl of weeks - fuller and nipples are sore to touch but ok aside from that. Am waking to pee at night and have a really dry mouth all the time..no amount of water seems to be able to quench it!!

sickness hasn't kicked in for me yet (thank the lord) but I do get tad icky when hungey! Very tired though and hot flushes and dizzy spells too! Oh and with you on the dry mouth --- have a horrible taste too :dohh:


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> hey is anyone else having low blood pressure dizziness/ blacking out feelings going on?
> I just took my blood pressure while I was feeling a little better at it was 80/50 I cant even stand without having to lean on something. Is there something the doctor can safely give me to help?

Yes, I get low blood pressure during pregnancy. I get some bad dizzy spells and almost feel like I am going to pass out. My doctor said this can happen quite frequently in pregnancy. But my dizzy spells only last a few minutes at a time. Your blood pressure is very low. I would go to your doctor asap to get it checked out. GL :)


----------



## Luluboo

I have got some faint BFP's so I think I will be April 30!


----------



## megangrohl

For all the women thats in the early stages of pregnancy is it normal to have low grade nausea in the 4th week? Sometimes its really bad and then sometimes its not. My breasts have gotten more sore today though.


----------



## twilliamssbt

megangrohl said:


> For all the women thats in the early stages of pregnancy is it normal to have low grade nausea in the 4th week? Sometimes its really bad and then sometimes its not. My breasts have gotten more sore today though.

I presume by 4th week you are meaning you are 4 weeks and so many days, technically this is actually the 5th week.

Yes its normal, I have had nausea since 3 weeks 5 days although not been sick and the feeling passes sometimes with food, sometimes not. It happens quite a few times a day now.


----------



## megangrohl

Oh. Yeah that always confused me. I am 4w5d and never understood why that means I am in my 5th week. Can someone explain this to me? My nausea feelings were really bad the last 3 days and then today not AS bad so I am worrying a little that I'm MCing.


----------



## taylorxx

redbubble said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can i come and join you all please...
> FF is putting my Due date at 21 April, so im about 4 weeks + 3days.
> Wanna scream it fro the rooftops but its way to early. I know it sounds morbid but i keep going to the look and expecting to see something when i wipe. Just cant belive it. Went to docs yesterday and apparently i dont need to see them to confirm it or anything (weird??) They filled in a referreal form for the hospital and that was that. Just dunno what to do with myself now, am so worried in case i do anything i shouldnt.
> 
> Out of interest, when do yo normally have your first scan in the UK and does anyone have an idea when it would be safer to start telling people?
> 
> Im sooo oconfused by it all lol
> xx



Congratulations! :) So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

twilliamssbt said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> For all the women thats in the early stages of pregnancy is it normal to have low grade nausea in the 4th week? Sometimes its really bad and then sometimes its not. My breasts have gotten more sore today though.
> 
> I presume by 4th week you are meaning you are 4 weeks and so many days, technically this is actually the 5th week.
> 
> Yes its normal, I have had nausea since 3 weeks 5 days although not been sick and the feeling passes sometimes with food, sometimes not. It happens quite a few times a day now.Click to expand...



So if I'm 4w6d it means I'm in my 5th week? Then when hit 5 weeks, it means I'm 6 weeks? I'm confused :wacko: Can you please explain how that works?


----------



## twilliamssbt

megangrohl said:


> Oh. Yeah that always confused me. I am 4w5d and never understood why that means I am in my 5th week. Can someone explain this to me? My nausea feelings were really bad the last 3 days and then today not AS bad so I am worrying a little that I'm MCing.

0-1 week is your first week, week of AF
1-2 is 2nd week, week before you ovulate if 28 day cycle
2-3 is 3rd week, usually inplantation
3-4 is 4th week, may get BFP
4-5 is 5th week, if not got AF yet, you usually find out this week

etc etc.


----------



## twilliamssbt

taylorxx said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> For all the women thats in the early stages of pregnancy is it normal to have low grade nausea in the 4th week? Sometimes its really bad and then sometimes its not. My breasts have gotten more sore today though.
> 
> I presume by 4th week you are meaning you are 4 weeks and so many days, technically this is actually the 5th week.
> 
> Yes its normal, I have had nausea since 3 weeks 5 days although not been sick and the feeling passes sometimes with food, sometimes not. It happens quite a few times a day now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm 4w6d it means I'm in my 5th week? Then when hit 5 weeks, it means I'm 6 weeks? I'm confused :wacko: Can you please explain how that works?Click to expand...

not that your 6 weeks, in your 6th week of pregnancy. At the end of your 6th week you will be 6 weeks pregnant.

Same for baby when its born, its first year of life is 0-12 months, at the end of that year its 1 year old.


----------



## taylorxx

I know exactly when I ovulated (charting & opks) and going by that I'm 4w6d. I'm only 19dpo, meaning I conceived 19 days ago. I'm still quite confused as to how I'm in my 5th week.. Sorry if this is annoying! :flower: xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

taylorxx said:


> I know exactly when I ovulated (charting & opks) and going by that I'm 4w6d. I'm only 19dpo, meaning I conceived 19 days ago. I'm still quite confused as to how I'm in my 5th week.. Sorry if this is annoying! :flower: xx

Its basic maths.

It does not matter when you ovulated.

If you are 4 weeks and 5 days gone, its your 5th week and at the end of this week you will be 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## brookettc3

Okay so you know when someone writes they are 5 +6 that means they are 6 days over 5 weeks so those 6 days are going into week 6 you completed week 5 already


----------



## Mari30me

I think I kind of get it. When u hit 4 weeks, you will have completed 4 weeks. So, 4 + 1 means your are entering 1 day into your 5th week??? maybe I have made everyone even more confused!!! lol


----------



## taylorxx

Okay sorry, I had read your other post wrong! LOL that was a dumb moment, it's still morning for me :haha: I got it now, thanks! xx


----------



## brookettc3

I didn't get it for a while either when all my calendars would say technically your 6th week in the 5th week :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies!
Soo happy to be joining you :happydance:

So far looks like my EDD is April 25th!

GL to all of you, looking forward to chatting through this amazing journey!


----------



## twilliamssbt

yep, looks like you all got it now.

i have to remember you are pregnant, and what appears perfectly logical to me is probably not to everyone else.

I spent 12 months as a student midwife years ago and it just comes naturally to me.

As you say, when you look at iphone or ipod calendars, some will tell you you are 4 weeks 6 days, or 6 days into your 5th week or just give you 5th week.

Some stick to the week you have completed though so you have to be careful but they should all say the weeks ie 4 +6 plus the amount of days.

When you are looking in books at babies development, it will usually give growth as 5th week, 6th week etc too.


----------



## megangrohl

so if i am 4+5 i am in fifth week. interesting


----------



## kimiflo

DebbieDooDaa said:


> Heya, can I join too please?
> 
> Found out I was expecting 4 days ago and due on the 22nd April :)

Hey! You and I are on the same boat :hugs:


----------



## divine_kyrie

Ugh! I'm feeling really emotional today. I really hate these hormones!


----------



## TaraW

Yay can i join? Due April 26th :)


----------



## katstar

babyhopes2011 said:


> Morning girls, how are we all??:hugs:
> 
> Katstar how are you today? Have u had anymore pink cm?? Hope u ok chick, thinkin bout ya....i would probs go to docs today and get my hcg done. Did they test your progesterone, as low progesterone can cause spotting? :hugs:
> 
> Brookettc i think you should go c your doc hun as defo sounds like you got low blood pressure....love your bump/bloat pics....mine looks exactly same, its fine on a morning but am huge by evening! Awwww....so cute though!:hugs:
> 
> Well i had a good nights sleep last night....only 1 pee and no trapped wind to keep me awake so am happy! Went swimmimg yesterday which i think helped so will do somemore today. :thumbup:Hmmmm...felt a bit nauseus thismorning for first time, is this how ms starts?? Ugh-ooohhh! :wacko:
> 
> Have a nice day girls :flower:

HI hun,

I am feeling a lot more better as i have not had any more. fingers crossed it was a one off. I did not strain for number 2, we have not done the deed since friday evening and i have not poked about so no idea where it came from. Probably should not have pushed the girls so hard on the roundabout. :blush: 
I am feeling super nausea today. Same with my son, i am not usually sick but felt it alot and the only thing that makes me feel better is salt and vinegar crisps :haha:

Thanks for asking hun. XX


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww im so pleased your ok hun! :thumbup: Think my ms started today, ive never had it before so dont know what to expect but have felt waves of nausea and had dizzy spells on and off since waking, at one point i ran too loo as thought i was gona be sick but i wasnt....just so dizzy! I actually said to myself 'this is all in your head' then it happened again! Lol! :wacko: i get my next lot of hcg bloods done tomorrow, am so nervous....just feel they will come back as zero!! :cry: fingers crossed for nice high numbers though xxx:thumbup:


----------



## baby D

ok so all this preggo dating is giving me a headache lol so my ticker states 5 weeks and 1 day ---- so that means I am in week 6? So when reading about development I would read week 6 as that is what I am in????


----------



## megangrohl

baby D said:


> ok so all this preggo dating is giving me a headache lol so my ticker states 5 weeks and 1 day ---- so that means I am in week 6? So when reading about development I would read week 6 as that is what I am in????

I'm also confused about this! lol 4w5d I should read 5 weeks?


----------



## baby D

baby D said:


> ok so all this preggo dating is giving me a headache lol so my ticker states 5 weeks and 1 day ---- so that means I am in week 6? So when reading about development I would read week 6 as that is what I am in????

In fact, one ticker says 5 weeks and 1 day and the other says 5 weeks and 4 days :shrug: Yet they BOTH say 244 days left ---go figure? :shrug:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Hey, I got my BFP this morning. I'm due 4.29.2012. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Did anyone else's signature get edited by administration today?? They took away all my tickers and said I had too many. Now I cannot even put the April hatchling one one now!! I have no idea what happened??


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mari30me said:


> Did anyone else's signature get edited by administration today?? They took away all my tickers and said I had too many. Now I cannot even put the April hatchling one one now!! I have no idea what happened??

No, that's really weird. I never saw that happen before.


----------



## megangrohl

Mari30me said:


> Did anyone else's signature get edited by administration today?? They took away all my tickers and said I had too many. Now I cannot even put the April hatchling one one now!! I have no idea what happened??

thats really weird! i don't use tickers on mine but maybe others can answer that for you


----------



## Mari30me

megangrohl said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else's signature get edited by administration today?? They took away all my tickers and said I had too many. Now I cannot even put the April hatchling one one now!! I have no idea what happened??
> 
> thats really weird! i don't use tickers on mine but maybe others can answer that for youClick to expand...

ya, it is so weird. I have seen a couple other people on the site upset, but they have no idea why the signatures were edited.


----------



## baby D

megangrohl said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> ok so all this preggo dating is giving me a headache lol so my ticker states 5 weeks and 1 day ---- so that means I am in week 6? So when reading about development I would read week 6 as that is what I am in????
> 
> I'm also confused about this! lol 4w5d I should read 5 weeks?Click to expand...

Well I guess so cos if your already 4 weeks then the devloping baby will be like week 5 :shrug:


----------



## megangrohl

so confusing LOL!


----------



## DJF

megangrohl said:


> so confusing LOL!

I have also found this confusing. My ticker says baby is the size of a blueberry (7 weeks) but what to expect website sends me email updates and it says I am in week 8 and baby is the size of a raspberry.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Having admined a forum, the reason sigs will have been edited is that they were too large.

When you add a sig, there is a note at the top giving 3 stacked tickers as the maximum allowed. Am guessing as admin notice any longer, they are removing them.

It can be a pain to keep scrolling past huge sigs when trying to moderate threads etc.


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> Having admined a forum, the reason sigs will have been edited is that they were too large.
> 
> When you add a sig, there is a note at the top giving 3 stacked tickers as the maximum allowed. Am guessing as admin notice any longer, they are removing them.
> 
> It can be a pain to keep scrolling past huge sigs when trying to moderate threads etc.

I do not mind being limited to tickers, but it won't even allow me to put 3 tickers. Oh well, I guess I will settle for 2.


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc - How are you dizzy spells??


----------



## twilliamssbt

Mari30me said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Having admined a forum, the reason sigs will have been edited is that they were too large.
> 
> When you add a sig, there is a note at the top giving 3 stacked tickers as the maximum allowed. Am guessing as admin notice any longer, they are removing them.
> 
> It can be a pain to keep scrolling past huge sigs when trying to moderate threads etc.
> 
> I do not mind being limited to tickers, but it won't even allow me to put 3 tickers. Oh well, I guess I will settle for 2.Click to expand...

As those two are quite deep, it may not be allowing you a 3rd, you can restrict size in admin panel on this software.


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Having admined a forum, the reason sigs will have been edited is that they were too large.
> 
> When you add a sig, there is a note at the top giving 3 stacked tickers as the maximum allowed. Am guessing as admin notice any longer, they are removing them.
> 
> It can be a pain to keep scrolling past huge sigs when trying to moderate threads etc.
> 
> I do not mind being limited to tickers, but it won't even allow me to put 3 tickers. Oh well, I guess I will settle for 2.Click to expand...
> 
> As those two are quite deep, it may not be allowing you a 3rd, you can restrict size in admin panel on this software.Click to expand...

Ya, maybe the 2 tickers I have are too big. Oh well, I will play around with it and see what happens. :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

try having them side by side, take out the space between the codes so that the two codes do not start on seperate lines, you should then get the two you have side by side which may allow you a 3rd :thumbup:


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> try having them side by side, take out the space between the codes so that the two codes do not start on seperate lines, you should then get the two you have side by side which may allow you a 3rd :thumbup:

Thanx! I will try that:)


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> try having them side by side, take out the space between the codes so that the two codes do not start on seperate lines, you should then get the two you have side by side which may allow you a 3rd :thumbup:

I was able to get them side by side:)


----------



## futureM2be

I got my BFP last week I'm due April 13


----------



## Mari30me

futureM2be said:


> I got my BFP last week I'm due April 13

Congrats!! Hope u have H&H 9 months:)


----------



## LadyE

Anyone else getting annoying headaches? Is it safe to take advil?


----------



## megangrohl

LadyE said:


> Anyone else getting annoying headaches? Is it safe to take advil?

no advil! take tylenol


----------



## brookettc3

Well my doctor told me I should go to the ER but I have no help with kids but I am
Babysitting a 9 year old so my doctor said well at least she can dial 911 If needed. She is very worried about me though. Earlier I blacked out and fell into the table. I feel better now so I don't know if I will go to the ER I have an ultrasound first thing tomorrow morning then an appt with my OBGYN Thursday


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> Well my doctor told me I should go to the ER but I have no help with kids but I am
> Babysitting a 9 year old so my doctor said well at least she can dial 911 If needed. She is very worried about me though. Earlier I blacked out and fell into the table. I feel better now so I don't know if I will go to the ER I have an ultrasound first thing tomorrow morning then an appt with my OBGYN Thursday

Seriously hun, if the doctor also told you to go to the ER, you really need to go, what happens with your kids if the eldest does have to dial 911.

Take them with you, you do really need to go hun x


----------



## redbubble

LadyE said:


> Anyone else getting annoying headaches? Is it safe to take advil?

I am!! Been getting them about a week now. I'm 4weeks+3 days today xx


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Well my doctor told me I should go to the ER but I have no help with kids but I am
> Babysitting a 9 year old so my doctor said well at least she can dial 911 If needed. She is very worried about me though. Earlier I blacked out and fell into the table. I feel better now so I don't know if I will go to the ER I have an ultrasound first thing tomorrow morning then an appt with my OBGYN Thursday

OMG brooketttc, go to the er as soon as you can. That does sound very serious. With my dizzy spells, I never actually blacked out. Your's sound very serious. I hope you get help soon:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

I called her back and told her after eating a Ton of salty French fries and some water I felt better and my blood pressure is up to 91/63 she isn't so worried and told me to monitor it and if I black out again to go straight in.


----------



## brookettc3

To the new ladies I will add you as soon as I feel not so nauseous and can go to my laptop.


----------



## LadyE

redbubble said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting annoying headaches? Is it safe to take advil?
> 
> I am!! Been getting them about a week now. I'm 4weeks+3 days today xxClick to expand...

Are u taking anything for them?


----------



## fitzy79

Glad to hear your BP rose a bit Brooke..mind yourself and take it easy..not easy with two littlies though!!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> I called her back and told her after eating a Ton of salty French fries and some water I felt better and my blood pressure is up to 91/63 she isn't so worried and told me to monitor it and if I black out again to go straight in.

I am glad to hear you a feeling better. Take it easy, but I know that can be tough when u already have kids at home. :)


----------



## TraceC

April is the perfect month for babies over here in AUS, and I am so blessed. Just can't wait to get to the 23rd for my 1st scan to see if bub is fine


----------



## LadyE

TraceC said:


> April is the perfect month for babies over here in AUS, and I am so blessed. Just can't wait to get to the 23rd for my 1st scan to see if bub is fine

my first appt is the 23rd too! I cant hardly wait to see that my lovebug is doing alright:baby:


----------



## brookettc3

So I updated the list let me know if I missed anyone please :)

& thank you ladies for the well wishes <3

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning at 9:15am its 6:50pm here so soon enough!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I got a ? For you ladies are any of you having bad cramps and pain during sex?


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> So I updated the list let me know if I missed anyone please :)
> 
> & thank you ladies for the well wishes <3
> 
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning at 9:15am its 6:50pm here so soon enough!

Good Luck on your ultrasound! let us know how it goes x


----------



## Tilly87

gueyilla1985 said:


> I got a ? For you ladies are any of you having bad cramps and pain during sex?

I read that the cervix can get swollen during early pregnancy, this could have something to do with the pain, i'm not sure, i hope someone else can answer your question better, as long as there is no bleeding as well it should be ok? x


----------



## Lemonflower

gueyilla1985 said:


> I got a ? For you ladies are any of you having bad cramps and pain during sex?

Hi Hun

I'm getting AF cramps but have been reassured it's just the uterus stretching!
It worries me though!

As for sex my 'morning' which is actually all day sickness has put me off sex!!
Lol
Does anyone else have bad morning sickness and that it lasts until late evening? This is worrying me also!

Xx


----------



## barasti

well hello! can i join too? i'm due 26th xo


----------



## capegirl7

Hey ladies! Goodluck Brooke on your ultrasound!! 
So yesterday I called my OBGYN and told her I was having an achy feeling in my right side only and that it is causing only my right side to hurt and hip. I told her it wasn't a sharp pain and I have no spotting but it just worried me. She had me come right in for an ultrasound. I was only 5w2d. Well she said I have a sac in my uterus (so it's not ectopic) and she said pains are completely NORMAL! She said I was measuring exactly to date and it was too early to see heartbeat but they could see yolk sac. I am going back in two weeks for another ultrasound... praying to hear heartbeat.!


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!!!

I am heading for my 1st prenatal appointment today!!! I am going to leave in about 45min, so excited! :) I will get to book my 12 week ultrasound today too!:) 
How is everyone else feeling today?
Brookettc - good luck on your ultrasound today:)


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats and Welcome, Luluboo, Lisette, TaraW, trulyblessed, futureM2be and barasti!

So much to catch up! It&#8217;s good to know I&#8217;m not the only one with crazy morning sickness. I have been able to combat it by eating small snacks throughout the day and eating or drinking ginger products. I had a lot of dizzy spells during the 2WW, but nothing since then. 

Gueyilla, I have no pain or cramps during sex.


----------



## megangrohl

I am feeling nauseous but not enough to vomit just yet, yesterday wasnt too bad but today is worse again.


----------



## taylorxx

brookettc3 said:


> So I updated the list let me know if I missed anyone please :)
> 
> & thank you ladies for the well wishes <3
> 
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning at 9:15am its 6:50pm here so soon enough!

Good luck!!! Hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

good luck at your ultrasound today brooke ;)


----------



## DJF

Hope everyone is doing well. I have had a hard time resisting shopping for the little bean and already bought a stuff animal and a book! Thought I would share this site with everyone (where I bought my stuff). They have had a lot of kid stuff on sale lately for back to school and I know some of you have other bambinos. I think it might only be in the USA.

https://www.hautelook.com/invite/287421


----------



## Anxiously

Woot! Can't wait to see some heartbeats tomorrow! FX'd....


----------



## KittieB

Has anyone else had a blood test for HCG levels? I had one on Monday but they struggled to get enough blood, apparently I was dehydrated. I phoned for the results today and they had put that my levels were "normal" and that they couldn't get a result from the blood. 

I panicked and quickly went to Boots to take another test and it was positive :) Why would they have classed my HCG levels as "normal"? I have to wait until next Thursday for another test but i'm really worried now, I want a test sooner!

Also I've still not been referred to the midwife and i'm 6 weeks, does anyone know when the first midwife appointment should be in the UK?

I'm sure i'm just finding things to worry about at the moment!

I've seen some really cute baby grows in the shops and am finding it so hard to resist!


----------



## mum2beagain

your hcg result being norml means your levels are where they would expect.
hcg tests arent based on wht the number is but by doubling times so you need 2 results as everybody is different normally they check 48hours later to see that the numbers double did they say why they wanted to leave it so long? im sure everything is fine hun


----------



## KittieB

Thank you lovely :) you have put my mind at rest! The receptionist on the phone did seem a bit confused with my results. Do you think I should make an appointment with a nurse tomorrow to discuss them and see if I can have another test earlier?

I hope everyone is ok today and that Brooke's ultrasound has gone ok!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, sooo excited my hcg at 25dpo is 21,820!! Yipppeeee!!! xxx

Brookettc how was the scan chick?? Hope all is good xx

Great news about your scan capegirl, i really want one now!!! 2 or 3 weeks to go til mine!! Ugh!! xx

Just bked in for my first midwife appt on 31st August....awww im really looking forward to it!! I will be 8 weeks! Yaaayyy xx

How is everyone?? x

Kittie, if your hcg is normal then i dont think you have anything to worry about hun! Ive just got my 1st midwife appt at 8 weeks, my doc said to book in after 6 weeks but this was earliest appt i cud get. Stop worrying chick am sure all is well and drink plenty of water to keep your fluid levels up!! :hugs:


----------



## megangrohl

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, sooo excited my hcg at 25dpo is 21,820!! Yipppeeee!!! xxx
> 
> Brookettc how was the scan chick?? Hope all is good xx
> 
> Great news about your scan capegirl, i really want one now!!! 2 or 3 weeks to go til mine!! Ugh!! xx
> 
> Just bked in for my first midwife appt on 31st August....awww im really looking forward to it!! I will be 8 weeks! Yaaayyy xx
> 
> How is everyone?? x
> 
> Kittie, if your hcg is normal then i dont think you have anything to worry about hun! Ive just got my 1st midwife appt at 8 weeks, my doc said to book in after 6 weeks but this was earliest appt i cud get. Stop worrying chick am sure all is well and drink plenty of water to keep your fluid levels up!! :hugs:

Congrats hun on your hcg that is very impressive to have a large increase in hcg, maybe its multiples! haha either way is very good level. have u got a scan yet? you should be able to see something now - usually above 1000 you can see stuff in uterus.


----------



## mum2beagain

KittieB said:


> Thank you lovely :) you have put my mind at rest! The receptionist on the phone did seem a bit confused with my results. Do you think I should make an appointment with a nurse tomorrow to discuss them and see if I can have another test earlier?
> 
> I hope everyone is ok today and that Brooke's ultrasound has gone ok!

i think if your worried then it may be worth tyring to get your 2nd test bought forward would be a good idea as they were going to do a 2nd so ur not asking too much just to have it tommorrow instead of next week xx


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, sooo excited my hcg at 25dpo is 21,820!! Yipppeeee!!! xxx
> 
> Brookettc how was the scan chick?? Hope all is good xx
> 
> Great news about your scan capegirl, i really want one now!!! 2 or 3 weeks to go til mine!! Ugh!! xx
> 
> Just bked in for my first midwife appt on 31st August....awww im really looking forward to it!! I will be 8 weeks! Yaaayyy xx
> 
> How is everyone?? x
> 
> Kittie, if your hcg is normal then i dont think you have anything to worry about hun! Ive just got my 1st midwife appt at 8 weeks, my doc said to book in after 6 weeks but this was earliest appt i cud get. Stop worrying chick am sure all is well and drink plenty of water to keep your fluid levels up!! :hugs:

WoW, those r impressive hcg levels!!! Congrats:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies,
I had my 1st prenatal appt this morning. Everything went really well and my 1st ultrasound is booked for Sept 22.:)

Brookettc - I hope all went well at you ultrasound. I will check in later:)


----------



## brookettc3

Well what I didnt know is that they would be training while doing my U/S so it went on forever and didnt feel the best... but I saw the gest sac yolk sac and teeny little bean with a visible heart beat no audible one unfortunately but here it is... :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(6).JPG
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## fitzy79

:happydance: so happy for you Brooke!!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Well what I didnt know is that they would be training while doing my U/S so it went on forever and didnt feel the best... but I saw the gest sac yolk sac and teeny little bean with a visible heart beat no audible one unfortunately but here it is... :)[/QUOTE
> 
> So glad everything went well with your ultrasound:)


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks ladies <3 I have another one with my OBGYN so they can have an accurate date.


----------



## LadyE

Congrats brooke! So glad all went well! Too cute :)


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I have been utterly exhausted today... And I got plenty of sleep last night too. Today is the second day of inservice at school so that may be why I am soo tired... My boobs are killing me.. And I definately need a bigger one. My 36C is waaay to small. No MS yet to speak of but when I wake up in the morning I have to eat something ASAP otherwise I feel a bit sick to my stomach.

Hope everyone else is doing good.. I think its naptime :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

KittieB said:


> Has anyone else had a blood test for HCG levels? I had one on Monday but they struggled to get enough blood, apparently I was dehydrated. I phoned for the results today and they had put that my levels were "normal" and that they couldn't get a result from the blood.
> 
> I panicked and quickly went to Boots to take another test and it was positive :) Why would they have classed my HCG levels as "normal"? I have to wait until next Thursday for another test but i'm really worried now, I want a test sooner!
> 
> Also I've still not been referred to the midwife and i'm 6 weeks, does anyone know when the first midwife appointment should be in the UK?
> 
> I'm sure i'm just finding things to worry about at the moment!
> 
> I've seen some really cute baby grows in the shops and am finding it so hard to resist!

Im in the UK, not had to have blood HCG done, surgery confirmed my pregnancy with a less sensitive pregnancy test than I got 2 positives on.

I have my first midwife appointment on 25th August, at which point I will be 5 weeks and 5 days. I think mine is early because I have back problems and my partner has acromegaly / giantism which can cause the baby to be large for dates. 

I have horrendous nausea now, and its all day not just mornings, my urges to pee are getting worse and my belly looks like im 12 weeks. Have been and bought a 36C bra today, hoping it fits better than the 34D I got at the weekend. I also bought me a full size maternity and nursing pillow as back is starting to hurt more already, and this pillow has a padded part under my back and a tail that will fit between my knees to try and help my sleeping position. Along with a maternity belt to help support my lower back where I have osteoarthritis. Heartburn is killing me, sleeping with gaviscon by the bed and gaviscon tablets in my handbag at all times, but I already have reflux, which gets worse in pregnancy. Also got a docs appointment on 23rd, hoping he can change my prescriptions for things that are safe in pregnancy.

As my preg test on frer was way before I missed af, i did another test today so that I got nice dark one to put in a box along with scan pictures etc as keepsakes. Also got maternity jeans, shorts and a top in the sale, just going to try them on now yayyy xx


----------



## Anxiously

Brooke what a cute little bean that is!

twilliam wow you are getting ready for maternity already! My office wear is getting snug, including my heels! But Im hesitating buying maternity wear now because I know I'm gonna get larger after first tri, and I dun wanna start wearing baggy clothes to office now since nobody knows except for one of my bosses.

AFM, I had an incredibly embarrassing breakdown last night. As I was getting ready to get off work, I got a couple of last minute requests to rush out reports that same night. As soon as I reached the car I burst into tears! Quite a shocker for DH. Then during dinner i started crying again for no reason! Doh!


----------



## bacon

it's official. due 4/7/12. just have to change my ticker by one day. I knew it was either the 6th or the 7th, and ultrasound confirmed 6 weeks, 4 days with a HB of 124. h&h9 to everyone.


----------



## Anxiously

Girls, I just got back from my u/s. Am devastated. I'm supposed to be 7w3d today, but the scan put me at 6w1d, so I'm a week behind. We could see the hb, but it looked really slow. OB didn't use a vaginal ultrasound though but is sending me for a thorough fetal viability scan this Sat. From my googling, this sounds bad. 

I just feel like crying.


----------



## Whitbit22

One week can be the difference in your ov date, don't worry! Someone said in another thread that the HB on the machine looks twice as slow as it sounds. :hugs: Hope everything turns out ok try not to stress yourself to death I know it's hard!


----------



## taylorxx

what whitbit said^^^^ chances are you ovulated one week later than you thought! Don't worry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks whitbit, taylor. Thing is, I know exactly when I ovulated because I did an IUI. OB did say I may have a late implantation though, but I really don't know what to think at this point. I just hope the scan this Sat goes well.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I forgot about that, the egg has to travel down the fallopian tube and into the uterus and takes something like 3+ days? Read that somewhere..you know, always obsessing over that kind of stuff


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Is anybody around 4+3 and still not have any morning sickness?


----------



## Anxiously

Mustang, I've not had any m/s to date. My mom never had m/s as well with me and my brother, so I'm guessing maybe I will be like her. My OB said it's perfectly normal not to display any symptoms (other than sore boobs) - she herself had 5 kids without any m/s!


----------



## angela36

Hi everyone! I'll join up seeing how I am due April 22nd.

Mustang - I am 4 weeks and 2 days and have no symptoms other sore breasts.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I just started with my ms I think it's normal


----------



## Gemini85

Hey everyone! I am due 20/4 and am 5+3. I did a clear blue digital on Sunday and it said 2-3 weeks, yesterday morning in FMU (the 2-3wasnt) it said 1-2. And I did two of them :( only symptom is sore breasts, do you think this is a sign of M/C? They are doing beta test at docs this morning, but won't do another 48hrs if they think it's in the normal range, from what ive read there is no real normal, you can only go on a comparison of your own hormones? Help! X


----------



## KittieB

The doctor phoned me this morning and was a bit confused as to why I had had the HCG blood test in the first place. He said they only ever check the HCG levels if there are any problems. So I have to cancel my restest which is meant to be next thursday. On a brighter note, my first midwife appointment is the 7th September :) I will be 9 weeks, but i'm still not really sure when my LMC was as my last "period" wasn't really a period, it was just light spotting. 

Brooke, i'm glad the ultrasound went ok, your little bean is so cute :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

Anxiously said:


> Brooke what a cute little bean that is!
> 
> twilliam wow you are getting ready for maternity already! My office wear is getting snug, including my heels! But Im hesitating buying maternity wear now because I know I'm gonna get larger after first tri, and I dun wanna start wearing baggy clothes to office now since nobody knows except for one of my bosses.
> 
> AFM, I had an incredibly embarrassing breakdown last night. As I was getting ready to get off work, I got a couple of last minute requests to rush out reports that same night. As soon as I reached the car I burst into tears! Quite a shocker for DH. Then during dinner i started crying again for no reason! Doh!

I honestly only bought them because of how reduced they were in the sale, however, I tried the jeans and long shorts on last night and they fit me !!!
The top has more room in it, but does not look stupid big. Am tempted to go back and get another pair of jeans, they were reduced from £16 to £5 !!!!:thumbup:



Anxiously said:


> Girls, I just got back from my u/s. Am devastated. I'm supposed to be 7w3d today, but the scan put me at 6w1d, so I'm a week behind. We could see the hb, but it looked really slow. OB didn't use a vaginal ultrasound though but is sending me for a thorough fetal viability scan this Sat. From my googling, this sounds bad.
> 
> I just feel like crying.

Avoid googling about this hun, its only going to stress you out and cause you more worry. Try and keep your mind busy.

As everyone says, dates gets moved a hell of a lot from a scan :thumbup:


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone today? I was so tired last night, I went to bed at 830! My m/s is not too bad this morning,hopefully it will stay that way:)

Anxiously - I am sorry you are upset, I am sure everything will be ok. Finding a hb is good. Maybe you ovulated later than you thought? Hang in there hun!


----------



## LadyE

Good Morning Ladies:) I'm having such a tough time sleeping because every two hours I get up to pee and during the day at work I just wanna curl up into a corner and take 1000 quick cat naps!

I too, bought some maternity clothes (2 shirts and a tummy sleeve) but only because it was too cheap to pass up. I figure the tummy sleeve I can start using now since my work pants are already feeling a lil tighter hehe

Aww anxiously, please dont worry, I believe its normal for due dates/weeks to move around. I initially thought I was 7 weeks but I went back and did the math and I realized I had ovulated late on top of having 34 day cycle and now Im almost sure I am a week behind. I need to take my own advice and not worry about minor things (like my not having ms yet) Our beans are growing healthy! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Anxiously I wouldn't worry too much late implantation could def do it I know a friend of
Mines date change 1+5 days and she as well knows exactly when she ovulated and everything she is now 16 weeks preggers completely healthy baby. As for the HB being slow at 6 weeks the heart is barely beginning to beat j wouldn't worry until 8 weeks... I hope your scan on Saturday goes well 
New ladies I will add you when I get home from my doctors appt 
ASM- I have an appt with my actual OB this morning where they will do another ultrasound and let me know of anything looks abnormal And receive my first OB visit.. Exam and blood work


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies. Means the world to me. It's just that the OB said that in some cases where the hb is slow, it may stop completely after a while. I think that's what devastated me. But I know she's just trying to prepare me for the worst.


----------



## Mari30me

Brookettc - GL on your OB appt today. I am sureall is well:)

Anxiously - Fx'd for you hun. Your OB might be preparing you for the worst to cover all her bases, but I am sure everything will be ok. Brook is right, the HB is just starting to beat at this point and should be alot stronger by 8 weeks.


----------



## Rachael1981

MustangGTgirl said:


> Is anybody around 4+3 and still not have any morning sickness?

We're due the same day! And I don't have any real morning sickness either!

Anxiously, I hope it all goes well on Saturday, please try not to stress out too much.

Twilliam - where is that sale! Maternity jeans for £5?! I need to go shopping! :rofl:

Brooke - Pleased your scan went well - there's a baby in there! :D


----------



## katstar

Hi girls,

I had a scan last wednesday and they saw a ges sac and yoke sac. Today i had one and saw a little formation of bubs and the heart beat. :happydance:

I am glad because of the pink cm in the week and not having any symptoms. Phew. 

xx


----------



## Mari30me

katstar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I had a scan last wednesday and they saw a ges sac and yoke sac. Today i had one and saw a little formation of bubs and the heart beat. :happydance:
> 
> I am glad because of the pink cm in the week and not having any symptoms. Phew.
> 
> xx

Glad your scan went well:) I can hardly wait for my 1st scan!


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Hello! I think I'm due on the 24th April if you could add me please. Well done everybody and good luck. I still can't quite believe it really! x


----------



## Tilly87

Hi everyone, not been on here in a while but just thought i would check and see how everyone is doin. congrats to those of you who have had scans i'm quite jealous lol mines not until 30th sep! congrats to all those who have recently got their BFPs hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy. How is everyone doin and what kind of symptoms is everyone experiencing, i am just really tired right now and have sore tender bbs! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> Hello! I think I'm due on the 24th April if you could add me please. Well done everybody and good luck. I still can't quite believe it really! x

I think I'm due on the 24th too! :D x


----------



## baby D

does anyone know when my midwife will contact me to arrange booking in appointment and scan date?


----------



## twilliamssbt

Rachael1981 said:


> Twilliam - where is that sale! Maternity jeans for £5?! I need to go shopping! :rofl:

Its actually Peacocks. I was a little dubious at first, but after seeing thwe price of maternity clothes in Mothercare, I thought what the heck.

The jeans are really nice and really soft and don't look and shout maternity, but they have the expansion material at the top which grows with your bump.

I wore them today, the huge advantage of maternity jeans over normal - Its so much easier to go to the loo, you have nothing to undo, just slip them down.

I am so pleased with them, I am going back tomorrow to get me at least 1 more pair, and to get a pair for a friend who is also pregnant.

May see if there is anything else now, my bump seriously is looking like 12 weeks not 5, and is defiantely not that far in because I was charting and checking OPKs and got a negative test before my positives along with a Clearblue digi saying 1-2 at the time.


----------



## LadyE

Hey ladies, gotta quick question. I have been seeing an increase in cm when i wipe and tonight i noticed the cm had a little bit of color- so hard to tell if it was yellow or light pink as it was less than 1cm...any one experience this? I've read spotting is common but you never wanna see that...i went to the bathroom again and there was nothing the second time...not sure what to do. I immediately laid down, put my feet up and tried to relax....


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies trying to catch up on my phone but I have hD a day away from home today went to my OB where they did an ultrasound and saw the heart beat again due date changed to 4/12 though :/after that i went to my best friends house by myself while my mom watched my LO's and I actually got to have alone time for the first time since my first was born! Super amazing then came home to cook some dinner for
The family now bed time k will add the new ladies in the morning and catch up on what is going on... :) sorry..


----------



## k8k8

LadyE said:


> Hey ladies, gotta quick question. I have been seeing an increase in cm when i wipe and tonight i noticed the cm had a little bit of color- so hard to tell if it was yellow or light pink as it was less than 1cm...any one experience this? I've read spotting is common but you never wanna see that...i went to the bathroom again and there was nothing the second time...not sure what to do. I immediately laid down, put my feet up and tried to relax....

Ive had the same thing happen in the last day... I'm 5 weeks pg today and noticed some pinkish/yellowish CM last night... Its not heaps at all and I could only just see colour. :shrug:

Perhaps its just our CX's getting a little bit more sensitive now we are pg... OH and I DTD in the morning yesterday :blush: and I noticed the pinkish stuff last night and havent seen it since... 

Fingers crossed that's all it is for you too... xo :thumbup:


----------



## Gemini85

Anyone getting MS already? all i have is sore BB's! x


----------



## capegirl7

Mine started yesterday


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Sore boobs and big bouts of tiredness and lack of appetite at the moment..nothing too bad

Last time I didn't have any symptoms and I have a very healthy 13 month old so don't worry too much if you don't get anything....I hope it's like that this time x


----------



## Rachael1981

twilliamssbt said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Twilliam - where is that sale! Maternity jeans for £5?! I need to go shopping! :rofl:
> 
> Its actually Peacocks. I was a little dubious at first, but after seeing thwe price of maternity clothes in Mothercare, I thought what the heck.
> 
> The jeans are really nice and really soft and don't look and shout maternity, but they have the expansion material at the top which grows with your bump.
> 
> I wore them today, the huge advantage of maternity jeans over normal - Its so much easier to go to the loo, you have nothing to undo, just slip them down.
> 
> I am so pleased with them, I am going back tomorrow to get me at least 1 more pair, and to get a pair for a friend who is also pregnant.
> 
> May see if there is anything else now, my bump seriously is looking like 12 weeks not 5, and is defiantely not that far in because I was charting and checking OPKs and got a negative test before my positives along with a Clearblue digi saying 1-2 at the time.Click to expand...

Thanks, I will go investigate! :D


Not much morning sickness here, seems to be middle of the night sickness really :wacko: Keep waking up in the early hours feeling sick :wacko:


----------



## LadyE

k8k8 said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, gotta quick question. I have been seeing an increase in cm when i wipe and tonight i noticed the cm had a little bit of color- so hard to tell if it was yellow or light pink as it was less than 1cm...any one experience this? I've read spotting is common but you never wanna see that...i went to the bathroom again and there was nothing the second time...not sure what to do. I immediately laid down, put my feet up and tried to relax....
> 
> Ive had the same thing happen in the last day... I'm 5 weeks pg today and noticed some pinkish/yellowish CM last night... Its not heaps at all and I could only just see colour. :shrug:
> 
> Perhaps its just our CX's getting a little bit more sensitive now we are pg... OH and I DTD in the morning yesterday :blush: and I noticed the pinkish stuff last night and havent seen it since...
> 
> Fingers crossed that's all it is for you too... xo :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for responding! This morning I had nothing so I'm thinking it might have been bc I over did myself during my walk and jog. My appt is Tues so I will be able to ask then and hopefully yday night was the only one occurance of this. 

I'd do anything for this kid already so I want to make sure its not me doing something bad :)

Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## brookettc3

I didnt have morning sickness til 5 1/2 weeks now I regret wishing for it... so beyond sick... my OB gave me some nausea meds though so I think I will go pick them up today...


----------



## magicteapot

I have nausea most of the day every day now, although not tooo bad today, although I have hardly eaten anything! My bubbies are sore and am still all achey and icky. Smells make me totally gag but I haven't been sick yet squeel.
xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Havent had much nausea other than when I first eat in the morning.. ugh

Really sore boobs, but have been having hot flashes!! It's uncomfortable but at least something..lol


----------



## Lemonflower

Nausea from 4 weeks, cramping. No sore boobs though!


----------



## fitzy79

My boobs were very sore from BFP up until a few days ago. Now they're still heavier and have those horrible bumps on my nipples(sorry tmi) but only really tender when I take my bra off at night. Nausea in morning until I eat and then get bouts off and on during the day..seems to be worse if I let myself get too hungry or leave too much time between eating!


----------



## gueyilla1985

God I feel like poop lol


----------



## brookettc3

Bleh feeling pretty terrible today...


----------



## Peckles

Laura Power said:


> Anyone getting MS already? all i have is sore BB's! x

For the past week I've been slightly queasy in the early evening, but that's it.

Today I felt like garbage the whole day. :wacko: I was nauseous all day and could barely keep my eyes open. I haven't thrown up even though I feel like I want to.

I also haven't been able to sleep in the past 3 days and my face has been breaking out horribly! :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? :wacko:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes! Went ahead and bought a boppy pillow and I don't regret it..lol


----------



## twilliamssbt

i am waking hours earlier than usual, start waking at about 4am by 9 am getting up. Over the last few months with my arthritis, its usually at least 11 by the time I have managed to get enough sleep. Am going to sleep much earlier than I was too, am exhausted.

I also bought a dreamgenie pillow, mainly as I looking huge, my mother in law keeps laughing and saying its probably twins !!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

this is why I had to buy maternity jeans, 4 weeks ago my belly was completely flat !!!!

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/5weekbump.jpg


----------



## gueyilla1985

I had to start wearing my maternity shorts too cause i have a little pouche now lol. plus my nausea is starting to become an all day thing


----------



## LadyE

:hi:ladies! Got the boppy pillow to help me sleep more comfortably, still getting up to pee at all hours of the night though. Feeling a lil queezy every now and again but nothing too serious. 

For those of you who have already had their first appt any tips? whats the one major question you asked? My first is the 23rd and I am excited and nervous. 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## babyno9

Hi everyone!

I didn't see this thread so have been using the other 'due in april' one. lol

I am due on 23rd April. Been feeling very sicky at night and end up going to bed by 9pm because i feel so sick and tired.


----------



## missangie

so i have had terrible ms this past week. being woken up by it at 4 or 5am and laying on my bathroom floor bad. Well, I woke up this morning just feeling hungry and just slightly naseous. im greatful yet worried that i feel okay!


----------



## missangie

missangie said:


> so i have had terrible ms this past week. being woken up by it at 4 or 5am and laying on my bathroom floor bad. Well, I woke up this morning just feeling hungry and just slightly naseous. im greatful yet worried that i feel okay!

weird. not more then 30 min after I wrote this, I was eating some fruit in bed and out of no where had to run and throw up. I feel fine after. I guess I still have MS its just different. The past few days it has been horrible nausea and I eventually throw up after feeling awful for awhile. Today I feel fine just randomly threw up and feel fine again? pregnancy is weird.


----------



## Lemonflower

Hehe Missangie! I feel worried when I feel okay! Lol! X


----------



## missangie

haha glad Im not the only one! Have you been to the Dr yet or when do you go lemonflower?


----------



## brookettc3

Missangie- sorry to hear your MS is so bad :( Mine just feels like a non stop hangover. I went camping at the beach yesterday and ugh i was so sick!


----------



## missangie

Thanks Brooke, my cousin gave me some B6 and unisome which is what her dr told her to try before he gave her zofran. Im gonna call my dr and see if he thinks its okay for me to try that as well. 

Sorry you werent feeling well at the beach. oh man being sick in the comfort of your own home is one thing but while you are out camping, that sounds ten times worse!


----------



## brookettc3

Never heard of B6 and unisom helping my doctor gave me zofran but i havent been to the pharmacy yet to get it filled... Thinking I might have to go right now... Oh gosh it was terrible I just wanted to lay in my own bed so bad and of course my son had an accidentlast night and wet himself in the tent so this morning i rolled him over to take off his pants and it smelled like a rabbit cage and I started feeling very very sick and we were with my father and his wife and they dont know yet... We actually went on paddle boats at they bay then on this surrey thing today i was dying i kept thinking we might have to stop somewhere lol


----------



## brookettc3

babyno9 Hey welcome and congrats... yeah i think there are a few april ones <3 I hope you enjoy this thread as well


----------



## Peckles

Has anyone else been feeling crampy? Having cramps today like I've got an upset stomach or something. stomach is noisy, too.

Also woke up from my nap and felt nauseous, but am more worried about the cramping, even though I've heard it's normal. No spotting or anything, just lots of clear cm.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi peckles :wave: I barely feel my cramps during the day, they are worse at night. But I was paranoid so I searched online and it said if you're having cramps it probably means your uterus is doing what it's supposed to-- getting ready to house a growing baby!


----------



## brookettc3

I have had tons of cramping since 4 weeks sometimes so bad that I would curl up thinking AF was coming. Doctor said it's completely normal as long as no bleeding. :)


----------



## Peckles

Okay, thank girls! That makes me feel a lot better. And mine is worse at night, too.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
Can I please join?? I got my :bfp: last Friday.

According to my Dr this morning, my EDD is 24th April 2012 and I'm 4weeks+6 days.

I'm going along cautiously, haven't told anyone except hubby and Dr, and we'll be holding off another few weeks. 


Hoping to get to know all of you and that our journey together is a happy and safe one.


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats Poppie!


----------



## Peckles

:friends: Welcome, Poppie!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thank you ladies. It's wonderful to be here! I hope everyone is going well. Where do I find the April Hatchlings Sig pic?? I'd love to display it proudly! :)

I went and had my first blood test and urine sample this afternoon. The lady was wonderful (I'm pretty scared of needles!). I also called the Obs my Dr has referred me to to make my first appointment. It's wonderful to just be able to talk to some people about it all as we're not telling anyone for a couple of weeks, although I probably will tell my Mum this weekend. 

Just on the topic of cramping, I've been having mild cramping on and off all day, like period pain but just every now and then. Yesterday I had this dull pain in my side / hip when I was sitting down. I guess it's all normal stuff, so long as there's no bleeding right?

:flower:


----------



## Peckles

Yes, I hear that as long as there is no bleeding the cramping should be normal.

Woke up today with sore boobs...I was wondering when that was going to happen. :-(


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

My boobs are coming along nicely now!! 

I miss them.....they shrunk after my last baby......boobies are back in town, yippee!


----------



## Rachael1981

babyno9 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I didn't see this thread so have been using the other 'due in april' one. lol
> 
> I am due on 23rd April. Been feeling very sicky at night and end up going to bed by 9pm because i feel so sick and tired.

Welcome to the thread! I'm due 24th! :D



Poppiebug said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I please join?? I got my :bfp: last Friday.
> 
> According to my Dr this morning, my EDD is 24th April 2012 and I'm 4weeks+6 days.
> 
> I'm going along cautiously, haven't told anyone except hubby and Dr, and we'll be holding off another few weeks.
> 
> 
> Hoping to get to know all of you and that our journey together is a happy and safe one.

We're due date buddies! I'm 4w+6d today and also due on 24th April :D Welcome to the thread :D


----------



## Rachael1981

As for cramps, I've been having them too. According to all the people I stalk who got their BFP's before me (I was trying a while!) it's perfectly normal as long as there is no red blood. The only pain to worry about is excrutiating pains on one side as this could indicate ectopic. AF style cramping is totally normal and just the uterus stretching to accomodate baby :D


----------



## LadyE

Welcome to all the new ladies and their :bfp:'s! So exciting!

Today, I think is my first day of minor/mild nausea- no MS yet but def feeling queezy and its already 10:30 and still no relief...I think Im going to put on my sea bands to see if it goes away (unless it only works for really strong nausea/ms?)

Hope all the April mommies are having a good Monday:hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

My bean wasn't sticky :( was told today my hcg beta has dropped to the 90's. Just a matter of waiting now I guess. Best of luck guys, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

:hugs: so sorry for your loss hun


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! Thanks so much for the welcome. It's great just to be able to talk about it with you as we haven't told anyone else yet. 

I think I will tell my Mum this weekend though as I know she'll keep my secret very safe and also if anything did happen I would want her support and prayers. She doesn't live close so just having her to chat on the phone about things would be lovely too.

*Rachael1981* - :happydance: Yay! Due date buddies! Looking forward to getting to know you more.

*Laura Power* - so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: I am thinking of you xo

I haven't had any MS yet, my bbs are a little sore, I'm peeing lots and just had those mild cramps every now and then. Am taking things very cautiously I want this baby bug to stay put.

I pinched the April Hatchlings sig pic, I hope that is ok??

Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## LadyE

I'm so sorry for your loss Laura :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry Laura, hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Tilly87

Laura Power said:


> My bean wasn't sticky :( was told today my hcg beta has dropped to the 90's. Just a matter of waiting now I guess. Best of luck guys, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx

So sorry for your loss Laura :hugs: x


----------



## magicteapot

:hug: Laura xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks guys. really thankful for your kind wishes. I just wish it was over already. The waiting is horrendous. Anyone know how long it usually takes with such a low beta? X


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Firstly, Laura - I am so sorry for your loss. I miscarried my first baby around 5 or 6 weeks. I understand how you are feeling. Big, big hugs!!!


.......................................

Oops... I have been thinking that this thread has been super quiet the last week or so. I only just realised it has been moved from the 1st trimester area to the pregnancy groups & discussions. Way too much for me to catch up on!

How is everyone else doing?

I had an appointment last Friday and I got to see my little blob of a baby and watch his/her heartbeat. It was an amazing moment!!

I have morning sickness nearly every day but I'm not vomiting much which is good. No other symptoms though so when I don't feel sick I start worrying :(
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Anxiously

Laura Power said:


> My bean wasn't sticky :( was told today my hcg beta has dropped to the 90's. Just a matter of waiting now I guess. Best of luck guys, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx

So sorry about your loss, Laura. I'm going through the same thing myself, so I know how devastating that can be. I had a tummy scan last week and the doc said the heartbeat was too slow. 2 days later, I went for a v scan and they couldn't detect any heartbeat at all. I was advised to have a D&C, but DH and I decided to wait for another week before deciding. So we're seeing another OB next Mon for a 2nd opinion as well as to confirm the missed miscarriage. I'm not holding on to much hope now, I think I'm slowly coming to terms with the loss of my first baby. 

We'll hang on together hun. To the rest of the mummies, you are always in my thoughts and I wish you a successful pregnancy ahead.


----------



## Gemini85

So Sorry Anxiously. Hoping for a miracle for you both. Its not often in life you come across a sitation where you have absolutely NO control over the outcome, I keep hearing "everything happens for a reason" but its certainly hard to put faith in that! Will keep popping in and out as it will be lovely to see how everyone is getting on!!!! x


----------



## brookettc3

Laura Power- I am so very sorry for your loss I really hope
To see you in the first trimester very soon! 
Anxiously- I have read to not get a d&c until after 8 weeks for MMC because things can
Turn around. I'm so sorry you are going through this. :(


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg! It was not even 7am when I was over the potty puken!! I can't wait till this stops!


----------



## brookettc3

I have been fighting my kids with a bowl in my hands all morning... My house is a wreck cause I can't do anything.. Even dishes I jeep half the sink clean so I can use it just in case... Ugh...


----------



## brookettc3

How is everyone else's morning sickness?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone!! Sorry I have been gone but I am soooo sick! I am now almost 8 weeks :happydance: I keep telling myself " Almost 5 weeks until the ms is gone". I will be having my 1st U/S on the 25th so in 2 days!! I can't wait to see my sweet pea/peas. My Dr also in wondering how many are in there because I'm bigger than I should be and I have lost too much weight. Like 10 pounds so far and I have been eating. It does kind of worry me that my body is getting nothing but if the baby/s are healthy that's all that matters to me. The Dr said to make sure I'm taking my prenatals and I should be fine and that he would watch my weight. He is having me come in every 3 weeks until I'm 28 wks then I go every 2 weeks until 35 wks and that will start my 1 a week apts. Unless I have problems then I will go more. I really hope that everyone is doing good!!


----------



## brookettc3

I have been kind of MIA as well MS is terrible. Ah 2 more days I hope you are getting twins :) I have my 3rd ultrasound tomorrow this one should be Better cause the bean will be bigger last time it was only 3mm and I could barely see a heartbeat


----------



## gueyilla1985

My ms is horrible. I can't function it so bad. My house is a mess omg!!


----------



## brookettc3

Is this your first?


----------



## gueyilla1985

No, funny part this is my 4. My last one which was my hubbies was this way. I think it's cause they are his kids lol


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in to say hi. 

I've been feeling fine so far, but I'm only 5 weeks so guessing the MS is yet to come. I've just been a little more tired, bbs a little tender and I get some mild cramping from time to time. TMI - had a little brown cm last night, totally panicked but calmed down after doing some reading that it's all normal, so long as there's no big cramps and red blood. There's been no more since then so guessing it was just a bit of the implantation bleed?

My first antenatal appointment isn't until 13th September so still awhile to wait to hear more information so I guess I just carry on as normal.


----------



## Mjm073

Wel I need to be bumped to April 8th instead of April 1st now. Had my us today and since I ovulated late they're bumping me to 7 weeks instead of 8. Kind of stinks but just glad baby is ok!


----------



## bumpplease1

Hi, can I join?? My due date is April 8, 2012. I had my first prenatal visit this morning and it was scary at first, but then turned out to be great! So this morning I was using the bathroom having a bm (tmi sorry) and I noticed there was blood in the toilet as I was about to wipe. At first I thought oh, it must be rectal bleeding because I was constipated. It turned out there was no blood on that end, it was vaginal!! I immediately panicked and called DH into the restroom and showed him the toilet paper and told him to look in the toilet (i know, gross when i just had got done using it, but I was in panic mode lol)
He said well do you want to go to the Dr. now if they can fit you in? My first prenatal appointment just happened to already be scheduled for today coincidentally but it waslater in the afternoon. I called the nurse and she re-scheduled me to come in for the first morning appointment.

During the appointment the dr. did an ultra sound and said everything looked great. I even saw the heart beat and dh and I could not stop smiling  The dr said he doesn't know why I must have been bleeding but called it a "failed miscarriage". He advised me to take it easy and said no sex, exercise or strenuous activity until 11 weeks. I'm so happy my bean was okay!!!

I am hoping we all have sticky beans and can celebrate Mother's Day 2012 with our "new" families. xoxo


----------



## Mari30me

Hi ladies, I have not posted here in a while. I hope everyone is well. I need to read the thread and catch up! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Mjm073 said:


> Wel I need to be bumped to April 8th instead of April 1st now. Had my us today and since I ovulated late they're bumping me to 7 weeks instead of 8. Kind of stinks but just glad baby is ok!

I think this is what will happen for me. I Ov'd on CD20/21. 

I guess baby will come when it wants to anyway!


----------



## LadyE

Hi ladies! Had my first sono today! Saw my bean and the heartbeat. DH and I were so elated :) strong little heartbeat for such a little thing. Doc says I'm actually 6 weeks 3 days vs the 7 weeks I thought I was so EDD has been moved to April 17th. Next appt scheduled for sept 13 when I'll be about 11 weeks or so! Here is our bean (hopefully uploading from my blackberry works- if not ill post it tomorrow)


----------



## brookettc3

gueyilla- Do you feel different with boys/girls? with my daughter i was fine no MS son terrrrrible MS 
Poppiebug- My Ms struck right around 5 weeks i think on the day haha 
bumpplease1- my bestfriend bled so much she would have to sit on the toilet most of the day and she had a healthy baby boy. 
LadyE- Glad to hear that your ultrasound went so well.


----------



## gueyilla1985

brookettc3 said:


> gueyilla- Do you feel different with boys/girls? with my daughter i was fine no MS son terrrrrible MS
> Poppiebug- My Ms struck right around 5 weeks i think on the day haha
> bumpplease1- my bestfriend bled so much she would have to sit on the toilet most of the day and she had a healthy baby boy.
> LadyE- Glad to hear that your ultrasound went so well.

With my girls I didn't really have ms but with my son it was so bad I could not do anything. I will tell in a couple of month if it's just the pregnancy or am I having another boy lol


----------



## missangie

2 weeks until my first appointment! The waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Okay ladies I am officially freaking out my son just drew all Ober his walls with crayon so I did what I always do and grabbed the Goo
Gone and began scrubbing without gloves and
Stopped ran to the bathroom and scrubbed with soap and water wtf was I thinking I can't believe I didn't think it through. Do any of you know If it can cause birth defects?! Ahhh....


----------



## missangie

i wouldnt worry. now if you were using it every day or were bathing in or drinking it, Id worry ;-)


----------



## brookettc3

I am just so paranoid! I just didnt want my husband to see it when he got home now I am sitting here in tears worried sick. It's the only chemical we have here really everything else is green works...


----------



## missangie

aw hun, dont worry about it! Im sure it would take A LOT for it to be bad for your baby. If you are still worried, maybe call your drs office and see what they say. Im sure they will put your mind at ease!


----------



## brookettc3

I hope so... I can't wait for them to open so I can stop panicking. I pray I didn't do anything to my LO I would never forgive myself.


----------



## gueyilla1985

You'll be ok Hun. I know you just want the best for your baby. I can't honestly say I did worse thing when I was preggo when o was in the army. And I had healthy babies. And yes my son passed but from SIDS not a birth deffect. :hugs: I'll still keep you in my prayers to put your kind at ease


----------



## Tilly87

Don't worry to much Brooke, i'm sure a one off won't harm your baby, its just a cause of concern if you inhaled or put your fingers in your mouth after but you washed your hands straight away so i'm sure you will be in the clear x


----------



## Lemonflower

Hello!!
I know my est due date!!!! I had a scan yesterday!

8th April 2012

Can you please add me!!! Thank you

xxxxx


----------



## Lemonflower

Please don't worry Brookettc, as said above it's not like you ingested it or kept it on you for a long time! You washed it straight off!
xxx


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Okay ladies I am officially freaking out my son just drew all Ober his walls with crayon so I did what I always do and grabbed the Goo
> Gone and began scrubbing without gloves and
> Stopped ran to the bathroom and scrubbed with soap and water wtf was I thinking I can't believe I didn't think it through. Do any of you know If it can cause birth defects?! Ahhh....

I would not worry too much. AS long as you washed you hands after you should be fine. :)


----------



## LadyE

Here's my bean! (Bottom left) Due Date moved to April 17th!
:happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LadyE

Mari30me said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies I am officially freaking out my son just drew all Ober his walls with crayon so I did what I always do and grabbed the Goo
> Gone and began scrubbing without gloves and
> Stopped ran to the bathroom and scrubbed with soap and water wtf was I thinking I can't believe I didn't think it through. Do any of you know If it can cause birth defects?! Ahhh....
> 
> I would not worry too much. AS long as you washed you hands after you should be fine. :)Click to expand...

I agree, you should be fine Brooke:hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

LadyE said:


> Here's my bean! (Bottom left) Due Date moved to April 17th!
> :happydance::cloud9:

Awwww....cute little bean. :) I can hardly wait for my first scan next month:)


----------



## April2012

Wow, this is a long thread. I just found out Monday via ultrasound that my due date is April 15, 2012.


----------



## Tilly87

So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x

I am jealous too!! lol My 1st scan is not until Sept 22.


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x
> 
> I am jealous too!! lol My 1st scan is not until Sept 22.Click to expand...

It seems so long away right now lol x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x
> 
> I am jealous too!! lol My 1st scan is not until Sept 22.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems so long away right now lol xClick to expand...

I know! It feels like and eternity:( I am worried about having to drink 2 litres of water and hour before my scan and holding it in!! With my last pregnancy I almost peed my pants!


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x
> 
> I am jealous too!! lol My 1st scan is not until Sept 22.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems so long away right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! It feels like and eternity:( I am worried about having to drink 2 litres of water and hour before my scan and holding it in!! With my last pregnancy I almost peed my pants!Click to expand...

Right with ya there, i know what you mean especially if there running late i always feel like i'm about to burst lol Hopefully time will pass quickly for us, i just want to see my LO is doin well x


----------



## ka9175

Should be due April 25th or around that date, also had a mc in June, so driving myself crazy retesting on pregnancy tests to see the line darkening! Just got my first beta hcg yesterday and result was 638 so just waiting now for the repeat tomorrow. Very new to this site:)


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous my 1st scan isn't until 30th sep x
> 
> I am jealous too!! lol My 1st scan is not until Sept 22.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems so long away right now lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! It feels like and eternity:( I am worried about having to drink 2 litres of water and hour before my scan and holding it in!! With my last pregnancy I almost peed my pants!Click to expand...
> 
> Right with ya there, i know what you mean especially if there running late i always feel like i'm about to burst lol Hopefully time will pass quickly for us, i just want to see my LO is doin well xClick to expand...

I do hope time passes quickly too. I just want to know my baby is growing well and healthy. :)


----------



## brookettc3

Just got back from my 7 week scan everything looked amazing HR was 131 then 136 either way old wives tale says boy :)


----------



## KittieB

Glad your scan went well :)

I've been really paranoid these past few days, I'm convincing myself there isn't a baby inside me. It's so hard to believe when the doctors haven't confirmed the pregnancy and i've not got my first scan for 5 weeks yet! I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully that will convince me. I'm so scared of something going wrong


----------



## LadyE

KittieB said:


> Glad your scan went well :)
> 
> I've been really paranoid these past few days, I'm convincing myself there isn't a baby inside me. It's so hard to believe when the doctors haven't confirmed the pregnancy and i've not got my first scan for 5 weeks yet! I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully that will convince me. I'm so scared of something going wrong

I think what you are feeling is normal (and if its not then we are both crazy:haha:) bc I felt the same way before my first appt. Hang in there hun, and try to stay positive!:hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Just got back from my 7 week scan everything looked amazing HR was 131 then 136 either way old wives tale says boy :)

Glad you scan went well:)


----------



## KittieB

LadyE said:


> KittieB said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went well :)
> 
> I've been really paranoid these past few days, I'm convincing myself there isn't a baby inside me. It's so hard to believe when the doctors haven't confirmed the pregnancy and i've not got my first scan for 5 weeks yet! I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully that will convince me. I'm so scared of something going wrong
> 
> I think what you are feeling is normal (and if its not then we are both crazy:haha:) bc I felt the same way before my first appt. Hang in there hun, and try to stay positive!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you lovely :) glad to hear i'm not going crazy! 

Does anyone know what happens in first midwife appointment? I really hope she can find a heartbeat or something that will convince me there is a baby in my tummy!


----------



## Mari30me

KittieB said:


> Glad your scan went well :)
> 
> I've been really paranoid these past few days, I'm convincing myself there isn't a baby inside me. It's so hard to believe when the doctors haven't confirmed the pregnancy and i've not got my first scan for 5 weeks yet! I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully that will convince me. I'm so scared of something going wrong

I am sure everything is just right. I worry all the time and this is my 3rd baby!! lol My 1st scan is not for another 4 weeks. I hate waiting that long.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Glad your scan went well Brooke.

Hate that in the UK you have to wait till 12 weeks for a scan unless there is a problem.

First midwife appointment is known as booking, they take a full medical history and bloods for group and save. They will test blood to see if anaemic, and will usually dip a protein stick in your urine. Height and weight will be checked also to check current BMI and advice re weight gain will be given.

I have my booking appointment tomorrow morning, she may or may not be able to hear a heart beat on hand held doppler, but I know my uterus has not come above my pelvis yet as the gp checked that yesterday.

My referral to hospital for consultant and scan has gone off already though, gp did that for me yesterday.


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks ladies <3
I just announced it to my mom and step mom 
now to post it on FB :)


----------



## LadyE

brookettc3 said:


> Thanks ladies <3
> I just announced it to my mom and step mom
> now to post it on FB :)

Yay to the grandmas! Are u waiting for the second trimester to announce on fb? do you know how ur wording it?


----------



## julia_x

KittieB said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittieB said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went well :)
> 
> I've been really paranoid these past few days, I'm convincing myself there isn't a baby inside me. It's so hard to believe when the doctors haven't confirmed the pregnancy and i've not got my first scan for 5 weeks yet! I've got my first midwife appointment in 2 weeks so hopefully that will convince me. I'm so scared of something going wrong
> 
> I think what you are feeling is normal (and if its not then we are both crazy:haha:) bc I felt the same way before my first appt. Hang in there hun, and try to stay positive!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you lovely :) glad to hear i'm not going crazy!
> 
> Does anyone know what happens in first midwife appointment? I really hope she can find a heartbeat or something that will convince me there is a baby in my tummy!Click to expand...

I've been the same Kittie. I even stopped myself from coming on the site as I was reading so much stuff which was making me paranoid about every little twinge. 

Although I have to say everyone on this post are brilliant and I was missing the support of everyone so I am now back. 

I've got my 1st midwife apt on 31st and I cant wait. Like you I just hope I get to hear the heartbeat or something to reassure me as still along way to go until 12 weeks for the scan.


----------



## brookettc3

Just posted it on FB :)


----------



## capegirl7

Congrats Brooke! How did you announce it???


----------



## KittieB

julia_x said:


> I've been the same Kittie. I even stopped myself from coming on the site as I was reading so much stuff which was making me paranoid about every little twinge.
> 
> Although I have to say everyone on this post are brilliant and I was missing the support of everyone so I am now back.
> 
> I've got my 1st midwife apt on 31st and I cant wait. Like you I just hope I get to hear the heartbeat or something to reassure me as still along way to go until 12 weeks for the scan.

Yeah I keep reading those posts as well :( it's so sad. 

Good luck for your midwife appointment, I hope it goes well.

My OH just looked at me and got a bit excited... he thought I had the beginning of a bump! I know it's not actually a bump, it's bloat, but my tummy looks huge! Bless him, he was so excited :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> Just posted it on FB :)

I did on Saturday, mainly because if I bump into any of my friends, I wanted them to know I am pregnant, not fat. I seem to have put 5.5 lb on in nearly 6 weeks, its ridiculous. GP said it was bloating and hormones :wacko:


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Just posted it on FB :)
> 
> I did on Saturday, mainly because if I bump into any of my friends, I wanted them to know I am pregnant, not fat. I seem to have put 5.5 lb on in nearly 6 weeks, its ridiculous. GP said it was bloating and hormones :wacko:Click to expand...

I have put on 6 pounds in 6 weeks! I hate that the weight gain happens so fast for me. It has slowed down a bit now, but I could not believe it when I stepped on the scale! I usually end up gaining 40lbs with pregnancy. :(


----------



## brookettc3

I added the baby gaga app and put above it 7 weeks tomorrow Baby connor or aubree :) I am so excited feels sooooo much more real now <3 I feel like I have a bump too probably just bloat though :)


----------



## Lilly12

This was me last year... and now my daughter is 4.5 months!
good luck ladies!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

brookettc3 said:


> I added the baby gaga app and put above it 7 weeks tomorrow Baby connor or aubree :) I am so excited feels sooooo much more real now <3 I feel like I have a bump too probably just bloat though :)

I have that too. Its really cute. 

Got to tell my neighbour tomorrow too, we live rural and DH is at Lancaster hospital at the same time as my appointment, so neighbour is taking me. Sat in the car next to him, he will see my stomach, so going to tell him when I go round for lift.


----------



## Mari30me

Lilly12 said:


> This was me last year... and now my daughter is 4.5 months!
> good luck ladies!!

Thanxyou:) Your daughter is so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Lilly12 said:


> This was me last year... and now my daughter is 4.5 months!
> good luck ladies!!

Awww, she is adorable!!!


This was me 2 years ago too :)


Omg, I just had to post this... we got out our doppler today and after 5 minutes we heard the baby's beautiful train like heartbeat for the first time!! I am only 8w4d so I didn't expect it to happen so soon. So excited though!!


----------



## Peckles

Does anyone's symptoms come and go? 

Sometimes my bbs don't seem as sore as other days.


----------



## Mari30me

Peckles said:


> Does anyone's symptoms come and go?
> 
> Sometimes my bbs don't seem as sore as other days.

Yes, symptoms come and go all the time. The pain in your bb's should get better my 12 weeks because your hormones will level out by then. I have even noticed my ms is not so bad the past couple of days. :)


----------



## missangie

Leilahs_mummy said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> This was me last year... and now my daughter is 4.5 months!
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> Awww, she is adorable!!!
> 
> 
> This was me 2 years ago too :)
> 
> 
> Omg, I just had to post this... we got out our doppler today and after 5 minutes we heard the baby's beautiful train like heartbeat for the first time!! I am only 8w4d so I didn't expect it to happen so soon. So excited though!!Click to expand...

so exciting! what doppler did you get? I have the angelsounds one, played with it two nights ago, found my heartbeat but nothing else haha. I know its still early though. Ill prob try again in a week or so and see


----------



## Lemonflower

How much are dopplers? Xx


----------



## mum2beagain

hiya ladies well i had my scan today and baby bean is perfect :) measuring exactly 8w4d saw his/her little heart beating





sorry pics arent great i had to take a picture of the picture on my phone lol


----------



## brookettc3

What doppler did you use? I want to get one now :) 
mum2beagain- so precious <3 what was the heart rate?

afm- I swear I am getting a bump... i am bloated as well but this is insane... its rock hard
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









gg.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Whitbit22

mum2- a beautiful bubs!
brooke- such a cute little bump honey :D

I have actually lost 2 pounds.. been eating so idk why :(


----------



## brookettc3

I am actually freaking out about getting a bump cause I am a MOH in 4 weeks... i dont think I will fit my dress


----------



## mum2beagain

They didnt check the heartrate i was a bit gutted i was only in there like 2mins saw bubs measured him/her pointed out the hb then sent on my way but it was nice and strong goin back 4 weeks today for my 12 week scan though so will get to see much more detail then :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I had my first U/S today, it was great!!!:happydance: There is only 1 baby but my Dr looked and said wow it's a big baby. She/He was kicking away and kept moving away from the Dr so he would have to chase it. I don't know the HR but I did get to see it beating away. The Dr counted the beats and said that I have a big healthy baby and to keep up the good work. I can't believe that I am almost out of my first trimester! My Ob said that when I hit 12 weeks that he starts counting my 2nd tri so I have 4 weeks left. This is going so fast.

mum2beagain~ Congrats on your U/S today!! Was your little one moving around too?

brookettc3~ You have such a sweet little bump!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Aw how exciting I can't wait to see my little one moving around :) I have a retroverted uterus so they always find it hard enough to find it let alone see if it moves LOL thank you I can't believe my tummy is already growing. Maternity pants here I come.


----------



## mum2beagain

Saw a little movment but the scan was so rushed didnt get to see too much x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Aw how exciting I can't wait to see my little one moving around :) I have a retroverted uterus so they always find it hard enough to find it let alone see if it moves LOL thank you I can't believe my tummy is already growing. Maternity pants here I come.

Here is my bump
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110823_7.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8









Snapshot_20110823_8.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brookettc3

You have the cutest little bump :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain said:


> Saw a little movment but the scan was so rushed didnt get to see too much x

I'm sorry that they rushed your scan? Do you know why it was so fast?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thanks Brook. I feel huge for 8 weeks..lol But I guess with this being #5 I will get bigger faster.


----------



## mum2beagain

It was rushed as they had booked scan in on wrong dayy they told e today but booked it in on tuesday so i got there but had missed t so rather than having to wait for another day they just squeezed me in quickly x


----------



## Peckles

I had such bad nausea today that I almost had to pull over in my car! :-(

Been mostly sitting around the house today feeling sick. I hope the nausea goes away soon because I have my second book due in February and need to get going on the research for it. 

Someone please tell me the nausea gets better. :-x


----------



## Whitbit22

Peckles said:


> I had such bad nausea today that I almost had to pull over in my car! :-(
> 
> Been mostly sitting around the house today feeling sick. I hope the nausea goes away soon because I have my second book due in February and need to get going on the research for it.
> 
> Someone please tell me the nausea gets better. :-x

Has your cramping stopped? I've barely had any these last two days. Wondering if it's normal.

The past two days I've finally been feeling sick too! Can barely make myself eat most foods are so unappetizing to me.. Before I just felt queasy when I hadn't eaten for a while now it is a lot more frequent. I'm taking it as a really good sign :)

Beautiful bump Wanting :)


----------



## brookettc3

For my terrible nausea the doctor Had me switch from zofran to unisom and B6 can't wait to try it tonight.


----------



## Peckles

Whitbit22 said:


> Peckles said:
> 
> 
> I had such bad nausea today that I almost had to pull over in my car! :-(
> 
> Been mostly sitting around the house today feeling sick. I hope the nausea goes away soon because I have my second book due in February and need to get going on the research for it.
> 
> Someone please tell me the nausea gets better. :-x
> 
> Has your cramping stopped? I've barely had any these last two days. Wondering if it's normal.
> 
> The past two days I've finally been feeling sick too! Can barely make myself eat most foods are so unappetizing to me.. Before I just felt queasy when I hadn't eaten for a while now it is a lot more frequent. I'm taking it as a really good sign :)
> 
> Beautiful bump Wanting :)Click to expand...

Yes, it has stopped being constant like it was. Now I'll get a few cramps every couple of days, but I'm thinking it's just gas.


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> For my terrible nausea the doctor Had me switch from zofran to unisom and B6 can't wait to try it tonight.

interesting, let me know how that works! My cousin (just had a baby) she gave me unisom and B6. (i havent used it) her doctor had her try that before he prescribed zofran, she said it didnt do much. Im sure its different for everyone. Very curious!


----------



## gueyilla1985

I have my first baby appt tomorrow!!! Yay!! I really hope I get to see my little beam. My nausea is awful it last all day and night. Im gonna ask for something tomorrow I ate have a small bag of ritz, 2 small cups of fruit and a lunchable so mu energy is drained! I don't know what to do. My hubby said that I'm over reacting cause this is my 4 baby and I should he used to it by now can you believe him what a butt!!!


----------



## Tilly87

gueyilla1985 said:


> I have my first baby appt tomorrow!!! Yay!! I really hope I get to see my little beam. My nausea is awful it last all day and night. Im gonna ask for something tomorrow I ate have a small bag of ritz, 2 small cups of fruit and a lunchable so mu energy is drained! I don't know what to do. My hubby said that I'm over reacting cause this is my 4 baby and I should he used to it by now can you believe him what a butt!!!

My OH is the same, i feel so ill at the moment and hes like you've never felt this bad b4 so you must be faking, why would i do that, men are such idiots sometimes x


----------



## magicteapot

I have my first midwife appointment on Sunday :) :) Yippeee! So excited :) I can't believe I've made it this far, but I still can't wait for the next 4 weeks to be over so I'm not so sick!

xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

missangie said:


> Leilahs_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> This was me last year... and now my daughter is 4.5 months!
> good luck ladies!!
> 
> Awww, she is adorable!!!
> 
> 
> This was me 2 years ago too :)
> 
> 
> Omg, I just had to post this... we got out our doppler today and after 5 minutes we heard the baby's beautiful train like heartbeat for the first time!! I am only 8w4d so I didn't expect it to happen so soon. So excited though!!Click to expand...
> 
> so exciting! what doppler did you get? I have the angelsounds one, played with it two nights ago, found my heartbeat but nothing else haha. I know its still early though. Ill prob try again in a week or so and seeClick to expand...


I've got the angelsounds one as well. We played around with it for a few days before we could find it. As long as it's not stressing you if you can't find it I would keep trying :)

Oh, and whoever asked how much dopplers are (sorry I forget your name!) I paid about $50 for mine. I got mine off ebay :)


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Hey, I know it is written somewhere on here already but how can I get my own 
'April Hatchlings' thingy?


----------



## Inoue

Glad everyone is getting on ok and little bumps are now starting to appear - so exciting!! :happydance:

I had my first introduction midwife appt the other day and got on quite well, just a few concerns to why i didnt recieve an Anti-D shot when i had my m/c but hopefully all will be ok :)

The midwife put me at 9+1 (as of today) so well pleased, just need to change tickers :haha:


----------



## DJF

Had my first ultrasound yesterday and heard the heartbeat!!! Can you change my due date from Apr 1 to Apr 3?

Thanks!


----------



## brookettc3

gueyilla- good luck at your apt sorry to hear how bad your MS is trust me i am right there with ya
missangie- last night i took 1/2 and b6 this morning dont feel any better. 
magicteapot- good luck at your appt as well I cant wait for the next few weeks to go by either
leliahs_mummy- if you go to page 1 and quote this first post you will find the link there just copy and pase it into your sig
inoue I added a march 31st for ya :) and so happy to hear your appt went so well 
djf - glad to hear your scan went well i changed your date


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say hi!

I told my mum yesterday. She was very excited. It is lovely to be able to talk about it with someone else other than hubby too, and someone that understands. 

I still havent been having too many symptoms yet, no real ms, feeling just a little off and tired, bbs and nipples a little tender. I am thinking that if I am going to get ms it will come in the next week or so as it is still fairly early. 

TMI question - did any other ladies feel a little more wet down there? There's not much cm but it just feels like there is. I think I read somewhere about how the vagina protects itself from infection or something? I get a little worried cuz I am scared it will be spotting but when I wipe its just a little amount of yellowish cm.

Anyways, I hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## lostinhyrule

I'm due april ninth with my first baby:)
i don't plan on finding out if its a girl or a boy.. kinda crazy, but i don't mind.


----------



## Peckles

Woke up today with a cold, I think. Looks like I'll be going through a whole box of tissues today. 

Anyone else?


----------



## LadyE

Poppiebug said:


> Just popping in to say hi!
> 
> I told my mum yesterday. She was very excited. It is lovely to be able to talk about it with someone else other than hubby too, and someone that understands.
> 
> I still havent been having too many symptoms yet, no real ms, feeling just a little off and tired, bbs and nipples a little tender. I am thinking that if I am going to get ms it will come in the next week or so as it is still fairly early.
> 
> TMI question - did any other ladies feel a little more wet down there? There's not much cm but it just feels like there is. I think I read somewhere about how the vagina protects itself from infection or something? I get a little worried cuz I am scared it will be spotting but when I wipe its just a little amount of yellowish cm.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you are having a good weekend.

Yup, I experienced the same thing early on and even now (had the same fear it was spotting until I wiped and saw it was only cm). I also read the same thing, so I asked my doctor and she said its completely normal its just our lady parts way of keeping good bacteria in and bad out. Just make sure to always keep your 'cash and prizes' clean and dry- cotton underwear is better to use from here on out. 

Hope those of you who are in Hurricane Irene's path are well prepared. We're in MoCo Maryland and we've gotten all our things ready in case of power outage (which always happens). Catch you ladies on the flip side:hugs:


----------



## LadyE

Peckles said:


> Woke up today with a cold, I think. Looks like I'll be going through a whole box of tissues today.
> 
> Anyone else?

so far just the sniffles

anyone else experiencing really bad nausea at night? during the day I hardly get any as I am grazing and drinking plenty of H2O :shrug: its making it super hard to fall :sleep: and stay :sleep:


----------



## lostinhyrule

i was a bit stuffy yesterday, but it went away. I drank alot of water, tooo.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Went to my first appt and they did nothing all it was the ob 14 page 1hr long registration paperwork!!! i have to wait till 22 sept to actually have them talk to me about my baby err!!!!


----------



## lostinhyrule

gueyilla1985 said:


> Went to my first appt and they did nothing all it was the ob 14 page 1hr long registration paperwork!!! i have to wait till 22 sept to actually have them talk to me about my baby err!!!!

I'm sorry, that really sucks.

i'm really glad i knew my doctor prior to the pregnancy, and very much like him. I don't like the waiting game with doctors:/


----------



## Inoue

brookettc3 said:


> inoue I added a march 31st for ya :) and so happy to hear your appt went so well

Thanks for that brooke :hugs:. Ill let you know my due date once i have my scan, im sure im not that far on but cant really argue with the dates yet :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA for a bit but with school starting this week its been hard for me to do anything but teach, eat, and sleep. LOL I am doing pretty good, I did get violently sick on Friday but I think its cause I waited too long to eat.

I am getting married on Sept 1st a few hours before we go to my dr's appt :) so I am super exicted for this thursday to get here.

I hope all you ladies are doing well and I will try to get on here more often to catch up!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I checked in....my parents have been staying with us for a couple of weeks, and their huge old english sheepdog so it's been kinda hectic. I'm waiting for my scan appt to come through so they can check my dates, can't wait! Morning sickness really kicking in now, can't believe I was wishing for it not long ago...nausea with 3kids to look after sucks, but my hubby has been amazing (although not quite excited about little bean yet :-( ). Lovely to see scan pics and bumps, ooh so exciting trying to guess how my bump will come along and how my scan will look


----------



## Peckles

Anyone else feeling a hardness in their stomach at all? I can feel it underneath my belly button when I'm standing up. It just feels like a really firm area. Never noticed it before I was pregnant, but never really checked, either.


----------



## KittieB

Peckles said:


> Anyone else feeling a hardness in their stomach at all? I can feel it underneath my belly button when I'm standing up. It just feels like a really firm area. Never noticed it before I was pregnant, but never really checked, either.

Mine feels exactly like this, but i'm also not sure if it felt like this before pregnancy!

I'm getting awful spots, so much for a "glow"!! Sickness is getting better, which is actually worrying me. Can't wait till Tuesday when i'm finally 2 months :)


----------



## Peckles

KittieB said:


> Mine feels exactly like this, but i'm also not sure if it felt like this before pregnancy!
> 
> I'm getting awful spots, so much for a "glow"!! Sickness is getting better, which is actually worrying me. Can't wait till Tuesday when i'm finally 2 months :)

My boobs aren't as sore today and I have no nausea either, so I'm wondering if this is something to worry about as well lol. And my face is breaking out HORRIBLY. 

Excited and nervous for my first appointment on Thursday. Hoping everything goes well.


----------



## KittieB

Peckles said:


> KittieB said:
> 
> 
> Mine feels exactly like this, but i'm also not sure if it felt like this before pregnancy!
> 
> I'm getting awful spots, so much for a "glow"!! Sickness is getting better, which is actually worrying me. Can't wait till Tuesday when i'm finally 2 months :)
> 
> My boobs aren't as sore today and I have no nausea either, so I'm wondering if this is something to worry about as well lol. And my face is breaking out HORRIBLY.
> 
> Excited and nervous for my first appointment on Thursday. Hoping everything goes well.Click to expand...

My boobs aren't sore at all, they just feel a bit sensitive. I had all day nausea during weeks 4, 5 and 6, but nothing since week 7 began. My first appointment is on September 7th, i'm so impatient though, I still don't believe there's a baby in my tummy!


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck Thursday Peckles! I'm breaking out too! And cant lay on my stomach anymore just have this full feeling its really uncomfortable already.. 

Having a scan tomorrow will update in the morning :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

My face has boken out too...the joys hey, lol. I think everyone is different where sickness is concerned, it even varies between pregnancies.. I had it terrible with my 1st daughter but didn't start till week 12. Didn't get sick at all with my 2nd daughter, with my 3rd I had it from 5weeks weeks and this time I've started with it at just over 6 weeks, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Having said that I know I'll worry until I see my bub on a scan!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Whitbit22-good luck with your scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see a scan pic as I think I'm due same day as you


----------



## Peckles

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Whitbit22-good luck with your scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see a scan pic as I think I'm due same day as you

I am also due on the same day as both of you. 

Good luck at the scan, Whitbit!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

yeay, when is your next midwife appt/scan Peckles?


----------



## Peckles

I go this Thursday, Sept 1 for my first appt. I think they will do an ultrasound then, too.


----------



## missangie

Hi everyone! Hope you have had all had a great weekend

My DH turns 26 Monday so we had a big group of our friends (and his gma,gpa and parents-they are fun like that!) go out to dinner and then we went to a hole in the wall bar for kareokie. Stayed out until almost 2. Man that was tough. Im pretty sure I havent stayed up past 10:30 since Ive been pregnant. I woke up at 8 this morning and then took a nap from 12-3 and I just feel HUNGOVER. (no, I did not drink) Im pretty sure I feel worse then DH who DID drink. I think I am just overly exhausted and then since Ive been napping I havent been eating much. I had breakfast but threw up before and after and then I just had a little bit of an apple.

Countdown is on for my first appointment. Its coming up September 6th! Im really nervous something will be wrong but really excited and hopeful that everythings okay and Ill get to see my baby for the first time.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Peckles said:


> I go this Thursday, Sept 1 for my first appt. I think they will do an ultrasound then, too.

Woo hoo, not too long to wait then, I really hope my scan appt comes in post soon...bloody bank hol post...I'll be sat waiting for the postman on tue morning, he he. X


----------



## Peckles

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Woo hoo, not too long to wait then, I really hope my scan appt comes in post soon...bloody bank hol post...I'll be sat waiting for the postman on tue morning, he he. X

I hope that appt comes soon! 

All my symptoms seem to have gone away today. No sore boobs, no nausea, nothing. :-(

I will tell myself not to worry...


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw don't worry hun so many threads I've read where people's symptoms have been coming and going. :hugs:


----------



## Peckles

I know I shouldn't worry, but I'm starting to...

Woke up this morning to pee, and when I wiped there was very faint brown on the toilet paper. When I wiped again, nothing.

Normally I probably wouldn't think anything of it, but ALL of my symptoms are gone. No sore boobs, no nausea, and I don't think I even feel bloated anymore. :-(

Also, when I woke up this morning it felt like someone punched me in the head, which is EXACTLY how I would feel when I was getting my period. Pregnancy test still says positive. Could my body be thinking it is getting my period??

Not sure what to do. :-(


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh Peckles, try not to worry. Is there any way you can get seen sooner, just to put your mind at rest? Xx


----------



## Peckles

I'm calling the doctor's office in a little bit when they open to see what they say. Will probably to tell me to wait until Thursday if no more bleeding or spotting occurs. :-(


----------



## Mari30me

Peckles said:


> Anyone else feeling a hardness in their stomach at all? I can feel it underneath my belly button when I'm standing up. It just feels like a really firm area. Never noticed it before I was pregnant, but never really checked, either.

I just started noticing a hardness the last week or so. I can feel it when I am stand on my tummy is leaning on something. I also feel it when I sleep on my stomach. :)


----------



## DJF

LadyE said:


> Peckles said:
> 
> 
> Woke up today with a cold, I think. Looks like I'll be going through a whole box of tissues today.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> so far just the sniffles
> 
> anyone else experiencing really bad nausea at night? during the day I hardly get any as I am grazing and drinking plenty of H2O :shrug: its making it super hard to fall :sleep: and stay :sleep:Click to expand...

My nausea has been the worst in the evening and into the night. I saw my OB on Friday and she recommended Vit B6 and Unisom. The vit B6 doesn't seem to help but the Unisom does. Unison is a sleeping aid so I take it right before bed and I am finally able to sleep.


----------



## Whitbit22

Our little monkey and its heartbeat!! So over the moon and excited right now :) our dates were perfect!
 



Attached Files:







I20110829093005171.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 17









I20110829093006578.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lostinhyrule

i have a scan today, in three hours:)
Hopefully they don't rush it so much. I have a retroverted uterus so its kind of hard to find, but oh well.
oh, &is anybody else due on april ninth? i want a bump buddy! I'm lonely): haha.


----------



## LadyE

Hey ladies, I'm wondering if those of you that work in a corporate/gov work have told your employer that you're pregnant (or for someone like me still in my 1st month, when do you plan to tell them and how?) I started a new job today, and I am debating on when to tell them - 3 months into my work (Nov 29th) when my probation period is over or beginning of second trimester (Oct 17th) when I will probably start showing? All feedback welcome :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

for those who have had a stuffy nose, I also have the past few days, beware though, my birthday today, get up to go pee as usual, blow my nose, and what joy, a lovely nose bleed, and there was tonnes of blood, ot what looked like tonnes of course. Perfectly normal due to increased blood supply.

I got me new maternity bra today, was a 34C, am now in 34DD, each day I wake, and my melons have got bigger and bigger.

Stomach is still huge, and is only getting bigger, not smaller. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## brookettc3

Sorry I have been MIA I have been so sick and also trying to plan my bestfriends bachelorette party this sunday is driving me insane then court on tuesday sooo much! anyways so happy your scan went well whitbit and lostinhyrule I as well have a retroverted uterus so I have to have a vaginal ultrasound everytime and dont get such a pretty picture... good luck at your scan. twilliams Happy birthday!!! I am getting huge!! my tatas havent gotten anylarger though. 

I figured out that it is dairy that sends me straight to the bathroom so I have cut it out and feel alot better. Also I have lost around 6 lbs yet nothing fits and I look bigger than I have been in a long time :(


----------



## Peckles

Whitbit22 said:


> Our little monkey and its heartbeat!! So over the moon and excited right now :) our dates were perfect!

Aww, what nice scans! I should be getting mine emailed to me shortly.

Doc said everything looks fine and got to see the baby's hb, it was 160.

Says he/she is measuring at 5w5d, instead of the 6w5d I thought I was. That's okay, as long as the little one is healthy! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Peckles said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Our little monkey and its heartbeat!! So over the moon and excited right now :) our dates were perfect!
> 
> Aww, what nice scans! I should be getting mine emailed to me shortly.
> 
> Doc said everything looks fine and got to see the baby's hb, it was 160.
> 
> Says he/she is measuring at 5w5d, instead of the 6w5d I thought I was. That's okay, as long as the little one is healthy! :happydance:Click to expand...

ohh yay! :happydance: I never thought seeing the heartbeat would be that elating!!! Great isnt it?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Ah Peckles, the doc saw you today after all then....sounds brilliant! Whitbit22 those pics are amazing...wow! I'm soo jealous now, you 2 have seen babes...I'm so impatient to see mine. Happy birthday twilliamssbt, ooh I hope my chest grows like that soon....mine could do with being inflated again after breastfeeding my 3 little ladies, looking forward to that, lol xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA I have been so sick and also trying to plan my bestfriends bachelorette party this sunday is driving me insane then court on tuesday sooo much! anyways so happy your scan went well whitbit and lostinhyrule I as well have a retroverted uterus so I have to have a vaginal ultrasound everytime and dont get such a pretty picture... good luck at your scan. twilliams Happy birthday!!! I am getting huge!! my tatas havent gotten anylarger though.
> 
> I figured out that it is dairy that sends me straight to the bathroom so I have cut it out and feel alot better. Also I have lost around 6 lbs yet nothing fits and I look bigger than I have been in a long time :(

Wow you really do have a lot on your plate, make sure you take a bit of time for yourself especially as you've been feeling so rough, poor you. x


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> for those who have had a stuffy nose, I also have the past few days, beware though, my birthday today, get up to go pee as usual, blow my nose, and what joy, a lovely nose bleed, and there was tonnes of blood, ot what looked like tonnes of course. Perfectly normal due to increased blood supply.
> 
> I got me new maternity bra today, was a 34C, am now in 34DD, each day I wake, and my melons have got bigger and bigger.
> 
> Stomach is still huge, and is only getting bigger, not smaller. :wacko::wacko:

Happy birthday!! I had to go up a cup size, was 38d, now38dd. My tummy is getting bigger too. My bloat has never gone away. Sorry for your nose bleed:(


----------



## Peckles

Whitbit22 said:


> Peckles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Our little monkey and its heartbeat!! So over the moon and excited right now :) our dates were perfect!
> 
> Aww, what nice scans! I should be getting mine emailed to me shortly.
> 
> Doc said everything looks fine and got to see the baby's hb, it was 160.
> 
> Says he/she is measuring at 5w5d, instead of the 6w5d I thought I was. That's okay, as long as the little one is healthy! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ohh yay! :happydance: I never thought seeing the heartbeat would be that elating!!! Great isnt it?Click to expand...

It was reassuring. I didn't really get to see much. My husband saw most everything. By the time the doc had turned the screen towards me he kind of lost a good angle on the little one so I didn't get to see much. Hoping the scans they email me come out clearer. 

Whitbit - what was the measurement of your little one? Mine measured at .22 (i'm assuming that's inches :winkwink:)


----------



## Whitbit22

My monkey was 8.5 mm.. so almost a whole cm! :) They grow 1mm a day I think after the 6th week.


----------



## KittieB

I can't wait for my first scan! Have got my first midwife appointment next wednesday. My boobs are getting bigger and I only have 1 bra now that fits.

I'm 8 weeks today and baby is the size of a raspberry :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, thought id check in as havent been on here for a while! I go for my first scan next monday so im super excited. Still having nausea on and off.....was just on an evening but lately ive noticed im feeling sick as soon as i wake up! Im off to get my bbs measured today and invest in a couple of maternity bra's as im popping out of mine! Does anyone know anywhere that does nice frilly ones in the UK? Im not into the sports bra type just yet!! My bloat seems to have subsided a bit now, but im struggling fitting in my jeans, think its my hips that have started to fill out! Other than that its all good!:happydance: xx

Fab scan pics Whitbit!!! Awwww sooo cute!!!:baby: 

Im off too see midwife tomorrow, am looking forward to meeting her, hope she is nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Inoue

Hi everyone, been crappy day for me yesterday :cry:

I started bleeding last night so had to go to A&E. The gynae doctor thinks everything is ok and it wasnt a heavy bleed and my bloods have come back textbook, along with my symptoms and he felt my belly/uterus and said it was soft (apperently thats good). 

Anyway, im off for an emg scan at 12 noon (UK time), please keep fingers crossed for me :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww honey, im sorry you bleeding! Got everything crossed that all is okay!! Im sure you will be fine hun xxx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Inoue said:


> Hi everyone, been crappy day for me yesterday :cry:
> 
> I started bleeding last night so had to go to A&E. The gynae doctor thinks everything is ok and it wasnt a heavy bleed and my bloods have come back textbook, along with my symptoms and he felt my belly/uterus and said it was soft (apperently thats good).
> 
> Anyway, im off for an emg scan at 12 noon (UK time), please keep fingers crossed for me :hugs:

Best of luck at your scan today xx


----------



## KittieB

Best of luck for your scan, I hope everything is ok. Let us know how you get on.

I saw some nice-ish maternity bra's in Mothercare, they weren't really "frilly", but they were nicer than the sports bra ones. M&S is also supposed to be good for maternity bras. I've not bought one yet, but it won't be long until I have to.

The other day I bought a "bump band" from Matalan, i've found it really good as it allows me to still wear my jeans/trousers.

Took my first "bump/bloat" picture today, i'm going to take one every 2 weeks :)


----------



## Inoue

Everythings fine!! *PHEW*

Got a lovely little picture and there was a heartbeat. Only thing is that im earlier than once thought, im only 7+4. Need to change ticker! :)

Brooke, My EDD is now 13/4/12


----------



## twilliamssbt

So glad everything is ok for you :thumbup:


----------



## julia_x

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, thought id check in as havent been on here for a while! I go for my first scan next monday so im super excited. Still having nausea on and off.....was just on an evening but lately ive noticed im feeling sick as soon as i wake up! Im off to get my bbs measured today and invest in a couple of maternity bra's as im popping out of mine! Does anyone know anywhere that does nice frilly ones in the UK? Im not into the sports bra type just yet!! My bloat seems to have subsided a bit now, but im struggling fitting in my jeans, think its my hips that have started to fill out! Other than that its all good!:happydance: xx
> 
> Fab scan pics Whitbit!!! Awwww sooo cute!!!:baby:
> 
> Im off too see midwife tomorrow, am looking forward to meeting her, hope she is nice!:thumbup:

Next do nice lace ones, and mamas and papas. Just depends what you want to spend really x


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! Glad the scan went well hun :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Glad scan went well hun xx

Ugh ive been cramping this afternoon, havent felt any for cple weeks, dont like them they scare me! My af would have been due today so im not sure if this is the reason for the cramps aswell? Has anyone else had any cramping lately?? xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I have them maybe once or twice a night now instead of all night like last week..I think its normal for them to come and go :)


----------



## Inoue

Thanks everyone for the support - so happy everything is ok, just hope i dont see anymore blood from now on! :nope: :winkwink:

Ive been getting minor cramps but Gynae Doctor said its normal so dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Peckles

Here are my scans from yesterday:

https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/Peckles12/Image114917hrs2.jpg

https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/Peckles12/Image114911hrs2.jpg

Happy to say I haven't had any brown spotting since yesterday when I went to get checked out.


----------



## missangie

so glad everyones scans are going well. Mine is a week away, next Tuesday! I cant wait! my MS has been getting worse, its turned into ALL day nausea and dry heaving after throwing up for a good portion of my mornings. I think I may ask the Dr for something to help with that but at the same time I kinda just feel like a big wimp. I know others have it was worse then I do. But I also know that some have it way better.


----------



## Whitbit22

Cute scan piccys peckles!! 

missangie- try some ginger tea. I have been trying to drink gingerale but it comes nowhere close to the ginger tea.. it actually helps!


----------



## missangie

brilliant, I didnt know they had ginger tea. Im gonna go get some ASAP. I had been drinking gingerale but now just the smell of it makes me want to throw up (I think because Ive thrown it up one too many times now) thanks for the helpful tip


----------



## Whitbit22

missangie said:


> brilliant, I didnt know they had ginger tea. Im gonna go get some ASAP. I had been drinking gingerale but now just the smell of it makes me want to throw up (I think because Ive thrown it up one too many times now) thanks for the helpful tip

You're welcome hun! I don't know if you can get it in stores, we just use the spice out of our cabinet with our regular teabags. You can also get capsules of ginger.. I just use regular ol tea and put in a few shakes. Hope it works for you!


----------



## missangie

I just looked to see if I had ginger and low and behold I do! (didnt even know it!) gonna test it out right NOW

thanks again


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I have my scan tomorrow at 2pm, fingers crossed my lil bub is ok and that my dates aren't too far out!


----------



## Whitbit22

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> I have my scan tomorrow at 2pm, fingers crossed my lil bub is ok and that my dates aren't too far out!

Good luck!!


----------



## katstar

wow - i have found you all. And i have missed so much. 

Never thought b&b would move the whole thread :dohh:

xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

katstar said:


> wow - i have found you all. And i have missed so much.
> 
> Never thought b&b would move the whole thread :dohh:
> 
> xx

If you lose a thread again, click on user cp, it will show you a list of threads that you have replied to that have replies since your last visit. Its the only way I keep track of threads I have posted comments on :thumbup:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Had my scan today, couple of days out on date but everything great and beatiful strong heartbeat visible!!! Please can I be changed to 16th april


----------



## Mari30me

katstar said:


> wow - i have found you all. And i have missed so much.
> 
> Never thought b&b would move the whole thread :dohh:
> 
> xx

I know!! I just found the thread again a few days ago. had no idea it had moved either. Just thought no one was posting!! lol


----------



## gueyilla1985

So I had my appt yesterday the change my due date to April 16. I'll post the pic of my baby later I'm on my phone lol.


----------



## Marlee

had my first u/s today! was the most beautiful sight! big healthy baby with strong heart. measuring right on time! and baby is already a mover!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

I had my first ultrasound today as well... Baby is measuring right on time and the heartbeat was 167BPM... So I am very happy :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I had a scan at a free clinic today as I have been worried about having absolutely no pregnancy symptoms and after having a MMC in January I was freaked out. It was an abdominal sonogram and they found baby and a heartbeat which was 133bpm and measuring at 6+3! I don't know about my scan pic tho... it looks like the baby is inside the yolk sac but I don't think that can be right so I guess during the whole sonogram I was looking at the wrong thing. The tech did do the CRL measurement on the blob inside the yolk sac tho but then she showed me the flashing heartbeat and it was below the sack all together? I must have been looking at the wrong thing. I am not even sure what the yolk sac is in the picture... I thought it was the perfect round circle but I am thinking maybe that is the gestational sack now...who knows! Can't wait to get in and see a real doctor tho.
 



Attached Files:







mybaby!!!!!!!!!!!!!.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## missangie

loving all these pics of everyones babies!!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Hey girls I have not been on for a while hurricane irene was crazy knocked my power out for a few days and knocked a tree onto our house but thank god very little damage!!! anyways i had my first prenantal appt last friday everything went good we saw the heartbeat 160bpm!!!! My next appt is 4 weeks away and i dont know when my next ultrasound is :-( hope all of you are great and those sweet babies are growing nice and strong!!!


----------



## LadyE

I am loving all the sono pictures and updates! Can't wait until our little beans look like actual humans soon! It will be lovely to keep sharing :) AFM- Just got all my blood work back and everything is perfect and normal! So excited baby and I are off to a great start :) have a great holiday weekend ladies!


----------



## B&LsMom

Had my first midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat--yay!!! Ultrasound scheduled for Sept. 16th--can't wait!!


----------



## foreskinresto

Do any of you have names already picked out? Or going insane like me and looking at strollers and baby gear?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm loving saskia for a girl, can't think of any boys names but after 3 girls I'm guessing we'll have another pink one.


----------



## magicteapot

Yipeee :) Scan appointment booked for 20th september :) Roll on no more MS!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

https://uk.m.yahoo.com/w/ygo-mail/message/proxyattached.bp%3B_ylt=A03uoc00VmNOnSkAsRlF9tw4?f=Inbox&m=1_323921_AJdu%2BFcAAMgATmNVrwAVYXNaS50&p=2&i=0&pg=1&tcf=1&.ts=1315132981&.tsrc=yahoo&.intl=gb&.lang=en-gb


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

:-( well that didn't work then...trying to put on a pic of my scan but I'm hopeless! Any tips please, or if I email it to someone could you kindly put it on for me? X


----------



## LadyE

foreskinresto said:


> Do any of you have names already picked out? Or going insane like me and looking at strollers and baby gear?

If its a girl we've got Grace Elizabeth picked out, but if its a boy we're still thinking... I like Rocco, Vincent, and Gabriel. how about you?

OMG, let's talk about it- strollers, etc makes me dizzy just thinking about it! I hear Britax is top of the line, McLaren is super city/suburban popular, along with Chicco and Graco is affortable... what have u heard/seen?


----------



## LadyE

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> :-( well that didn't work then...trying to put on a pic of my scan but I'm hopeless! Any tips please, or if I email it to someone could you kindly put it on for me? X

You should be able to upload using the 'post reply' on bottom left pg. There's a a yellow icon of what looks like mountains and the sun next to the note icon. hope this helps!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Got my first scan tomorrow at 12, am sooo nervous! Hope my beanie is sticking and growing nicely!! x


----------



## Whitbit22

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> :-( well that didn't work then...trying to put on a pic of my scan but I'm hopeless! Any tips please, or if I email it to someone could you kindly put it on for me? X

Hit Post Reply and there are little icons above the reply box including making the font bold or italic. There is a little paper clip thingy right next to the smiley face thing, that will let you attach a photo.


----------



## missangie

babyhopes2011 said:


> Got my first scan tomorrow at 12, am sooo nervous! Hope my beanie is sticking and growing nicely!! x

very exciting, I am sure you will get great news! My first appt is Tuesday morning. I am VERY excited but like you very very nervous. I was told when I called many weeks ago that I should get an ultrasound but I nver got any instructions as far as having to have a full bladder or anything. I would need a full bladder for an ultrasound,right? or am I wrong? I am going to be SO bummed if I dont end up getting an ultrasound.


----------



## NewbieLisette

MustangGTgirl said:


> I had a scan at a free clinic today as I have been worried about having absolutely no pregnancy symptoms and after having a MMC in January I was freaked out. It was an abdominal sonogram and they found baby and a heartbeat which was 133bpm and measuring at 6+3! I don't know about my scan pic tho... it looks like the baby is inside the yolk sac but I don't think that can be right so I guess during the whole sonogram I was looking at the wrong thing. The tech did do the CRL measurement on the blob inside the yolk sac tho but then she showed me the flashing heartbeat and it was below the sack all together? I must have been looking at the wrong thing. I am not even sure what the yolk sac is in the picture... I thought it was the perfect round circle but I am thinking maybe that is the gestational sack now...who knows! Can't wait to get in and see a real doctor tho.


Hey Congrats MustandGTgirl :happydance: What a beautiful pic! I wish I could get a scan done somehow, the thought of 2more weeks is killing me and I don't have the m/s or naseau so I worry sometimes!!!

So nice to catch up and see all you lovely ladies are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

How are you all doing?


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Got my first scan tomorrow at 12, am sooo nervous! Hope my beanie is sticking and growing nicely!! x
> 
> very exciting, I am sure you will get great news! My first appt is Tuesday morning. I am VERY excited but like you very very nervous. I was told when I called many weeks ago that I should get an ultrasound but I nver got any instructions as far as having to have a full bladder or anything. I would need a full bladder for an ultrasound,right? or am I wrong? I am going to be SO bummed if I dont end up getting an ultrasound.Click to expand...

I didn't have to have a full bladder for any of my ultrasounds with Blake--I think with the older ultrasounds the imaging wasn't as good so they needed you to have a full bladder but with the new equipment you don't have to!!


----------



## barasti

Hello OP,

Could you please update my status - I now have an angel baby :(


----------



## Flowerbaby

So sorry Barasti xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

missangie said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Got my first scan tomorrow at 12, am sooo nervous! Hope my beanie is sticking and growing nicely!! x
> 
> very exciting, I am sure you will get great news! My first appt is Tuesday morning. I am VERY excited but like you very very nervous. I was told when I called many weeks ago that I should get an ultrasound but I nver got any instructions as far as having to have a full bladder or anything. I would need a full bladder for an ultrasound,right? or am I wrong? I am going to be SO bummed if I dont end up getting an ultrasound.Click to expand...

Hey hun im having a trans vag scan today so dnt need a full bladder, i would expect you will have a tummy scan though as you further along?? I would have a full bladder just incase....you can always nip to loo if its not needed! Good luck!! Will update later...i havent slept a wink im so scared!!! :wacko:


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say I had a scan today because I'd had some brown spotting over the weekend. Baby is measuring at 6 weeks, rather than 7 - which I thought would happen because I Ov'd late, so now my EDD is 30th April 2012. 

Sorry to read we've had a few more angels. I hope everyone else is doing ok?

xo


----------



## Tilly87

barasti said:


> Hello OP,
> 
> Could you please update my status - I now have an angel baby :(

So sorry to hear that, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So sorry barasti, xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Good luck with your scans missangie and babyhopes, looking forward to seeing more lovely pics.


----------



## Rachael1981

So sorry Barasti :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls......awwww im having a baby!! All went well! Im 8+1, which is about spot on....so we bd'd on thurs n i didnt conceive til the sun! Wow super sperm! Lol! Saw and heard fab heartbeat 170bpm, can see babys head, spine and arm/leg buds! Awww so lovely! Will post a scan pic later as out still! Its really real girls!!!! xx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ruthyh

hi, just an update from me. unforntunately I need my status updated. had some bleeding a couple of weeks ago, had a scan and no signs of a developing baby. :angel:


----------



## LadyE

So sorry barasti and ruth xoxo


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Aww so sorry ruthyh xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes sounds like you've had an awesome day, brilliant. Amazing how the scan makesit feel so much more real isn't it!? So glad it went well xx


----------



## KittieB

So sorry to hear of the two angels :( 

I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday, I'm so excited to finally see someone about my pregnancy! I'm still convinced there's not a baby in my tummy, so I really hope she does something to make me realise this is actually happening!


----------



## missangie

SO excited! I had to share with all of you that I found my babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time! I have played around with it 4 or 5 times now and tonight I finally found the heartbeat within 5 minutes of using it. It was amazing. Hubby listened to it and it was great to see how excited he was. we even had his brother and his fiance come in and listen haha 

Now I feel a little more relaxed for my first appointment tomorrow morning


----------



## Whitbit22

missangie said:


> SO excited! I had to share with all of you that I found my babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time! I have played around with it 4 or 5 times now and tonight I finally found the heartbeat within 5 minutes of using it. It was amazing. Hubby listened to it and it was great to see how excited he was. we even had his brother and his fiance come in and listen haha
> 
> Now I feel a little more relaxed for my first appointment tomorrow morning

I know its way too early for me, doesnt mean I havent tried :haha: Some youtube vids say they found theirs at 7 wks. 

What area did you find it in? Im sure itll prob be different for everyone but I'm sorta dense on where to look, been looking mostly around my pubic bone. Going to try again next week!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry ruthyh :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

So sorry for you losses barasti and ruth. I hope you make it back here soon.


----------



## missangie

Whitbit22 said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> SO excited! I had to share with all of you that I found my babies heartbeat on the doppler for the first time! I have played around with it 4 or 5 times now and tonight I finally found the heartbeat within 5 minutes of using it. It was amazing. Hubby listened to it and it was great to see how excited he was. we even had his brother and his fiance come in and listen haha
> 
> Now I feel a little more relaxed for my first appointment tomorrow morning
> 
> I know its way too early for me, doesnt mean I havent tried :haha: Some youtube vids say they found theirs at 7 wks.
> 
> What area did you find it in? Im sure itll prob be different for everyone but I'm sorta dense on where to look, been looking mostly around my pubic bone. Going to try again next week!Click to expand...

I think I started playing with it when I was only 7 1/2 weeks. Didnt expect to find it but it was cool to find mine and to figure out how to use it. I start right in the middle, below my belly button and right at the pubic hair line and then slowly move left/right and found that if you angle it down it helps a bit too. I was actually really surprised at how easy I found it last night though, not really pointing down too much and wasnt moving it all that slow either, it was very distinct! Kinda funny because the past few times I have used it I almost swore I found it but now that I really did I know those other sounds definitely were not it. googling other sound clips helped too!


----------



## brookettc3

So sorry for your losses girls :( 
sorry I have Been MIA for a while I have no laptop until Thursday So I will update then... ASM everything seems good so far I have an ultrasound on Friday and my next Baby appt is next Thursday


----------



## Peckles

Have my second u/s tomorrow to check up on little one. First u/s looked great last week but they found I had low progesterone so they put me on supplements. I wasn't having much m/s before but I sure am now!

Nervous for tomorrow's appt. Hoping everything's okay!


----------



## barasti

Thanks ladies for your thoughts - I hope each and every one of you have a very uneventful pregnancy and I look forward to reading about your birth stories in seven short months

xoxo


----------



## missangie

barasti, my thoughts are with you and I hope you will get your sticky bean very very soon!


----------



## missangie

I had my appt today and got to see my sweet little blob with its heart beating a way and its body wiggling! Such a great moment. Next appt is 6 weeks away, oct 14th. I think we are gonna announce it soon, we'll see!


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: for barasti and ruth, so sorry for your losses.

Peckles- can't wait till you get your u/s!! good luck :)

missangie- we have an appointment for september 26th but sadly not having an ultrasound. Wonder when our next will be? Ah well looking forward to next week when I will have another attempt with the doppler :)


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies wow anyone else feel time is flying by ive Got my 12 week scan on the 22nd. Nasea is fading now thankfully other than that nothing really happening u


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm sorry Barasti! Fingers crossed for another sticky bean for you soon also!!!

Missangie - glad your U/S went well!! I bet you're happy you saw your baby moving!!
When do you think you'll announce it.
I'm still waiting for my 12 week U/S fingers crossed the letter has arrived when I get home from work. Will announce after my scan I think! 

xx


----------



## missangie

we announced it last night! couldnt keep it in anymore haha! Our next appt isnt for 6 more weeks and I knew I couldnt wait that long, so everyone knows now!!


----------



## LadyE

missangie said:


> we announced it last night! couldnt keep it in anymore haha! Our next appt isnt for 6 more weeks and I knew I couldnt wait that long, so everyone knows now!!

yay! congrats! How did you guys break the news?:happydance::baby:


----------



## lostinhyrule

Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):


----------



## Whitbit22

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

Oh honey I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## LadyE

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

So sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## KittieB

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

So sorry to hear this :(

Please can someone change my April 10th baby to April 12th, had my first midwife appointment today and she has changed my dates. Everything is starting to feel a bit more real now, can't wait for my 12 week scan.

How does everyone feel about the downs syndrome screening? I was offered it today and decided to turn it down for a number of reasons. 

As I'm 20, I only have a 1/15000 chance of having a baby with downs syndrome; the second screening test causes miscarriage in 1/100 cases; and also I wouldn't ever terminate a pregnancy even if my baby did have downs syndrome. I was just wondering what everyone elses thoughts are on this...


----------



## LadyE

I don't think I'm going to screen for down syndrome/amneo either pretty much for the same reasons you gave. I'm 28 so chances are still low and although it would be difficult to raise a child with special needs, its not impossible :flower:


----------



## Inoue

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

Im so sorry to hear that news hun - take care of yourself :hugs:


I had my antinatal appt and ive opted to have downs screaning on my 12 weeks scan (measure fluid behind the neck etc) - its a personal choice but each to there own :thumbup: xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

So sorry hun!


Ive opted to have downs screening done aswell, im 35 so little bit higher risk...got my nuchal scan on 3rd october....seems ages away! Hope everyone ok, Im a bit crampy tnite think bubs havin a growin spurt, my hips area achey too, this seems be a weekly thing every tues and wed! Lol!! xx


----------



## KittieB

I did think that if I knew I was having a child with downs syndrome, then I would be able to prepare myself, but just decided that for me the cons of having it done outweighed the pros. It's very much personal choice though :)

My sickness has come back, I thought I'd seen the last of it! Can't believe I'm having my 12 week scan and moving house in 3 weeks time, so excited! :) does anyone have the date for their scan yet?


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm opting not to have downs screening either for much the same reasons as KittieB. Having lost a pregnancy before I won't take any chances with this little monkey! 

Don't have a scan date yet just a 10 week appointment. :(


----------



## Inoue

Ive got my 12 week scan on 5th October - there coming around quick! :happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Ugh MS has come back with avengence this morning! Think bubs must defo be havin a growing spurt right now! Dnt wana get out of bed!!:sick::sick::sick:

Inoue my 12 wk scan is 3rd oct, awwww cant wait for us to post pics! Not that long to go now!! x

How is everyone today??? xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

so sorry xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> Ugh MS has come back with avengence this morning! Think bubs must defo be havin a growing spurt right now! Dnt wana get out of bed!!:sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Inoue my 12 wk scan is 3rd oct, awwww cant wait for us to post pics! Not that long to go now!! x
> 
> How is everyone today??? xx

Ooh my scan is on the 3rd oct too


----------



## Flowerbaby

Yaaayyy fab, i cant wait for us to post our piccies!! xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

After a very stressful few weeks (as I found the heartbeat on my doppler at 8w5d but couldn't find it again) I was so relieved to see my little baby doing somersaults today at my appointment. 

My doctor has moved my due date back to the 30th March. The school year starts in April in Japan so if this baby is born in March then there will only be 1 years difference between Leilah and the baby at school. Leilah being the eldest in her class and this baby being the youngest, lol. I am kind of hoping he/she stays put until April!!

My morning sickness seems to be dying off but has been replaced with heartburn :( I didn't get heartburn at all with Leilah... it's not fun at all!!

How is everyone else feeling?

Here is my latest scan. He/she is starting to look more and more 'human like', lol
 



Attached Files:







10w5d.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mum2beagain

Aww yay leilahsmummy brill news hun so gla all is well 

Sory to here of more angel april babies so sad xx 

AFM; ive not been sick and thought id got away with it eening as im 11 week on sunday but oh no this week ive been sick every norning :( think it might bne as im not used to the early starts again with keoira being back at playschool


----------



## LadyE

It's official MS is in full swing! I feel like :cry: every moment of the day this is so horrible. And what's worse is that I just started a new job so I have to :juggle: being this perfect new employee and show no mercy all the while I want to crawl into my bed :sleep: all day... I want my mommy, lol. But I have to keep thinking positive that all this means is the bean bug is growing healthy! :cloud9: <3


----------



## Tilly87

lostinhyrule said:


> Update, my april ninth baby is now an angel baby. ):

So sorry to hear, thinking of you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling?
I have my scan booked for the 30th Sep, only 3wks away but seems like forever at the min lol, symptoms seemed to of more or less eased now, has anyone else noticed there symptoms are pretty much gone? x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> So sorry for your losses girls :(
> sorry I have Been MIA for a while I have no laptop until Thursday So I will update then... ASM everything seems good so far I have an ultrasound on Friday and my next Baby appt is next Thursday

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, will look out for pic. How's your terrible morning sickness now, better I hope? X


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg my ms has not stopped since like 3 wks ago!! Lol


----------



## capegirl7

Hi Ladies sorry I have been gone for a while! Had an appointment yesterday and heard the baby's heart beat on the dobbler it was amazing! I am ahead of schedule and 9 weeks today! Due date is April 12. When is everyone announcing their pregnancy on facebook, etc.?? Me and DH have a wedding to go to at 11 weeks and kind of wanted people to know before hand. Do you think it is too early now??


----------



## LadyE

I have my first official pre natal appt next Tuesday and I am super excited!:happydance: Cant wait to see how much our bean has grown since we first saw and heard heartbeat at 6 weeks! <3

As for when to announce to fb, fam and friends.... its most def a personal choice. We've already told our immediate family, we're waiting to tell our friends and extended family when I enter the 2nd trimester and as far as facebook, I'm not that keen on sharing so much so I might just nonchalantly say something during a huge milestone like when we find out the sex:yellow: If you tell people before the wedding, you have to be prepared if someone spills the beans on your facebook page congratulating you,etc before you make the announcement.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) I get my laptop today probably 4 more hours but am update the scan showed the little bean being between 9+3-9+5 when I thought I was 8+5 but it wasn't a dr scan so we will see. The heart rate was 182 :) I brought my 2 LO's with me and my DD was so amazed she was yelling I see my baby I see my baby then talked about how cool it was forever! I got the heart beat recorded into a Teddy bear and my kids are obsessed with it they hug it all the time. I have another scan tomorrow that I already had before I made theappt that i brought my hub to. I wonder if they will get the same dates? I guess if they do as well I will update my tickers. I will upload pictures as soon as I get my laptop :) morning sickness is still terrible as well I can't eat dairy spicy food pretty much anything I only eat plain rice bread and Baked potatos


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I need help/advice!! I am 10wks by my cycle and 9wks4d by the Dr's circle thing (I don't go by his DD because I have a 25dc not a 28 so my O date is wrong on his) So here is my problem. I had my OB apt today and he tried to hear my babies HB and we couldn't hear it. Now I am going crazy thinking that something is wrong because I keep reading about women as far or less as I am and they have heard it on the doppler. He is going to try in 3wks but that just seems too far away now. He told me not to get my hopes up for hearing the hb because most women have to be 12wks along before you can hear it. Should I be worried???


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> I need help/advice!! I am 10wks by my cycle and 9wks4d by the Dr's circle thing (I don't go by his DD because I have a 25dc not a 28 so my O date is wrong on his) So here is my problem. I had my OB apt today and he tried to hear my babies HB and we couldn't hear it. Now I am going crazy thinking that something is wrong because I keep reading about women as far or less as I am and they have heard it on the doppler. He is going to try in 3wks but that just seems too far away now. He told me not to get my hopes up for hearing the hb because most women have to be 12wks along before you can hear it. Should I be worried???

I wouldnt be worried, lots of people cant hear the HB yet is what it sounds like. I found it on my doppler Monday night but at my appt tuesday the doctor wouldnt even try and find it, he said "its too early to hear a HB" I didnt tell him I have a doppler and heard it the night before (without a doubt it was the babies heartbeat) I wouldnt worry if I were you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thanks so much Angie!! My Dr didn't want to try today but i begged so he gave in. He had told me 3 times that we weren't going to hear it. I think I am just having trouble with not using a OB that does a u/s on every apt like my last ob did. One cool thing did happen though...When the Dr pushed the doppler in on my tummy I could of sworn I felt the baby kick, it was at the same moment that he pushed and right under my pelvic bone. Could I have really felt the baby? I am really tiny, I'm only 96lbs. If it was baby then that's so cool and makes up for not hearing the hb. I haven't felt it sense.


----------



## capegirl7

I wouldn't worry him. I had an appointment and she said she would try to find the heart beat but I shouldn't get nervous if she can't. Although she did find it after some time. She said this early it is like finding a needle in a hay stack. She said as you get further along it's easier. Just try not to worry! She also said since I was so thin too it might be harder because she was picking up on my bloodstream??? Maybe since you are thin that could be true for you too.... I'm not sure :)


----------



## brookettc3

Oh gosh crazy day and night last night...I got my laptop back and the power went out in southern california plus a neighboring state. Of course I didnt have gas in my car, water in my fridge, flashlights, candles or anything but thankfully my mom did so we all camped out in my living room :)
I am going to add an ultrasound pic to this post in a few just trying to get the food back in the fridge first


----------



## mum2beagain

What did they date you at todays u/s brooke? X


----------



## brookettc3

Well they were training people so three different ladies did the scan and got 3 different dates :( I may have to wait until my doctor to do another to insure a good dAte... 

I am laying on the couch sick as can be but as soon as I can move I will update everything I need to sorry ladies...


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> Well they were training people so three different ladies did the scan and got 3 different dates :( I may have to wait until my doctor to do another to insure a good dAte...
> 
> I am laying on the couch sick as can be but as soon as I can move I will update everything I need to sorry ladies...

No worries. Aww bless you...still suffering then, hope it eases soon. I'm a little sick but sounds like nothing compaired with yours.:hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I need help/advice!! I am 10wks by my cycle and 9wks4d by the Dr's circle thing (I don't go by his DD because I have a 25dc not a 28 so my O date is wrong on his) So here is my problem. I had my OB apt today and he tried to hear my babies HB and we couldn't hear it. Now I am going crazy thinking that something is wrong because I keep reading about women as far or less as I am and they have heard it on the doppler. He is going to try in 3wks but that just seems too far away now. He told me not to get my hopes up for hearing the hb because most women have to be 12wks along before you can hear it. Should I be worried???

I wouldn't worry too much. My Doctor always told me hearing the HB is a hit and miss before 14 weeks. I am sure everything is ok just a bit too early hear on a doppler.


----------



## B&LsMom

Wantingbbbump said:


> I need help/advice!! I am 10wks by my cycle and 9wks4d by the Dr's circle thing (I don't go by his DD because I have a 25dc not a 28 so my O date is wrong on his) So here is my problem. I had my OB apt today and he tried to hear my babies HB and we couldn't hear it. Now I am going crazy thinking that something is wrong because I keep reading about women as far or less as I am and they have heard it on the doppler. He is going to try in 3wks but that just seems too far away now. He told me not to get my hopes up for hearing the hb because most women have to be 12wks along before you can hear it. Should I be worried???

Are they sending you for an ultrasound between now and 3 weeks when you go back in?? I elected for the 12 week scan which I have next Friday--seeing LO will be exciting and make everything more official to me--are you still having the sickness you were having?? That is my indicator everything is still progressing lol. I did get to hear the heartbeat at my appointment but it took a few minutes and she was really low to find it (at the "hair line" down there). Sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Well I am off to the ER doctor thinks I have something called hypermis gravidarum or something like that... I have lost 6% of my body weight, hard time reading or looking at TV without getting very dizzy, sleeping all the time, and my food wont digest.. This is terrible they are talking about daily injections... :( right now I just need fluids


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh no that sounds really worrying Brooke....I hope they get you sorted very quickly. X


----------



## missangie

hope you feel better soon Brooke!!!


----------



## lioness168

Hi ladies. I was hoping you could remove me from the expecting list please. I was due on the 1st April but had a loss two weeks ago :cry:

Thanks


----------



## missangie

lioness168 said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping you could remove me from the expecting list please. I was due on the 1st April but had a loss two weeks ago :cry:
> 
> Thanks

So sorry for your loss!:hugs:


----------



## Lemonflower

lioness168 said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping you could remove me from the expecting list please. I was due on the 1st April but had a loss two weeks ago :cry:
> 
> Thanks

I'm so sorry for your loss lioness168. :hugs: xx


----------



## Lemonflower

brookettc3 said:


> Well I am off to the ER doctor thinks I have something called hypermis gravidarum or something like that... I have lost 6% of my body weight, hard time reading or looking at TV without getting very dizzy, sleeping all the time, and my food wont digest.. This is terrible they are talking about daily injections... :( right now I just need fluids

Brooke - You poor thing, I thought I was feeling sick!!!
Get better soon Hun! Xx


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry for your loss lioness, thinking of you x

Hope you feel better soon Brooke x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

lioness168 said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping you could remove me from the expecting list please. I was due on the 1st April but had a loss two weeks ago :cry:
> 
> Thanks

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Good luck ladies and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies, thanks for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Projectlover

Hi ladies,

Been very nervous of posting the good news, but finally plucked up the courage to put it in writing! By my reckoning I am 8+2 and due 20th April with our first. We are just waiting for the date for the first scan to confirm, so I guess that will probably change. I have been feeling tired, mega sore bbs and some sickness, especially when hungry. It still feels very surreal and all the positive hpts aren't doing much to convince me!

Fingers crossed for a comfortable and uneventful remainder for us. Looking forward to maternity leave during the olympics!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been very nervous of posting the good news, but finally plucked up the courage to put it in writing! By my reckoning I am 8+2 and due 20th April with our first. We are just waiting for the date for the first scan to confirm, so I guess that will probably change. I have been feeling tired, mega sore bbs and some sickness, especially when hungry. It still feels very surreal and all the positive hpts aren't doing much to convince me!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a comfortable and uneventful remainder for us. Looking forward to maternity leave during the olympics!

Congratulations!! I felt just the same until I'd seen baby on scan, just didn't believe tyre tests at all. Have you got a scan date yet? X


----------



## Projectlover

Thanks! No date yet, I expect to hear this week and have an appointment in a couple of weeks. I will probably be a week less than they think, because the midwife seems to prefer calculating from LMP, but I didn't ovulate until CD22, I reckon. Still not too long and hopefully all will become clear:laugh2:


----------



## brookettc3

So sorry for your loss Lioness :hug:
As I was going through the pages I saw Peckles sig and it showed angel for this month I am so sorry for your loss as well. :( 
I updated the list if i missed anyone please let me know 
ASM- I am doubling up my dose of zofran per doctors orders until she can see me on tuesday it seems to help a little but not for long.. Cant wait to be a normal person again :(


----------



## brookettc3

Here is the most recent picture of my LO I will be getting another one on wednesday :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







340556_1501062703873_1753372530_752716_954060179_o.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## missangie

ahhh love the pic Brooke!

I cant wait for my next scan! Not sure when that will be, my next appt is oct 14 and Ill be 15 weeks then. Im guessing no scan at that time but that Ill book the scan appt then, hopefully. I need something to look forward to!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you missangie :) 
My doctor scheduled an ultrasound for me when I was 15 weeks with my son so maybe.. I will keep my fingers crossed for ya 
Do you have any pregnancy care clinics near by?


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you missangie :)
> My doctor scheduled an ultrasound for me when I was 15 weeks with my son so maybe.. I will keep my fingers crossed for ya
> Do you have any pregnancy care clinics near by?

Oooh I will cross my fingers too ;-) No, there arent any pregnancy care clinics around here.


----------



## brookettc3

Where has everyone gone :) 

My daughter starts preschool tomorrow and I am a wreck I am so happy and sad at the same time luckily she is only going 2x/week 3 hours a day or I would go mad!!! Anyways how is everyone doing? Any new symptoms?


----------



## mum2beagain

No new symptoms for me however i have started feeling wee flutters :) ::) off to mw today for bloods goin to see if we can try and listenm for hb too then scan nxt thus


----------



## Wantingbbbump

My kids all started school on the 7th. I am loving having the house to myself. I was sicker than a dog yesterday. Today I feel good again..Only a few more weeks of this. No new symptoms for me.


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls!

Just reading through and catching up on this thread. Hope everyone is well! :flower:

We have our 9 week visit and ultrasound tomorrow....I'm sooooooo nervous. :nope:

Even though we had a great scan at 6 1/2 weeks, (saw heartbeat, etc), I'm Just so terrified because with our first pregnancy earlier this year, we found out at our 9 week appoinment that we had suffered a missed miscarriage. 

I know every pregnancy is different...I just cant go through that again. :cry:

Anyway, sorry to ramble on. Hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow. Take care girls!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just reading through and catching up on this thread. Hope everyone is well! :flower:
> 
> We have our 9 week visit and ultrasound tomorrow....I'm sooooooo nervous. :nope:
> 
> Even though we had a great scan at 6 1/2 weeks, (saw heartbeat, etc), I'm Just so terrified because with our first pregnancy earlier this year, we found out at our 9 week appoinment that we had suffered a missed miscarriage.
> 
> I know every pregnancy is different...I just cant go through that again. :cry:
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble on. Hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow. Take care girls!!!

Aww no wonder you're worried, bet it'll be fine though...good luck xx


----------



## rachellie19

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> rachellie19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Just reading through and catching up on this thread. Hope everyone is well! :flower:
> 
> We have our 9 week visit and ultrasound tomorrow....I'm sooooooo nervous. :nope:
> 
> Even though we had a great scan at 6 1/2 weeks, (saw heartbeat, etc), I'm Just so terrified because with our first pregnancy earlier this year, we found out at our 9 week appoinment that we had suffered a missed miscarriage.
> 
> I know every pregnancy is different...I just cant go through that again. :cry:
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble on. Hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow. Take care girls!!!
> 
> Aww no wonder you're worried, bet it'll be fine though...good luck xxClick to expand...

Thanks Pinkmummy! Everything was wonderful and we got to see our little one waving his arms at us! :cloud9: Here's our scan pic...
 



Attached Files:







Baby MAC - 9 wks.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k8k8

Oh wow Rachellie! Look at your little bean! What a cute little one!!! 

I'm not going to get to see my LO till the 4th of October. (First OB/GYN appointment) At that point I'll be 11 weeks and 5 days, so should get a nice clear picture! YAY!

Hey - does anyone know if 9 weeks is too early to perhaps feel a little tiny flutter? This is my second pregnancy and I'm sure over the last couple of days I've felt what I think is like when I felt DS move at first? Maybe its in my head! Or wind! lol!


----------



## B&LsMom

Ultrasound on Friday I'm so excited!!!


----------



## KittieB

Hey girls, how is everyone? Glad to see your ultrasound went well rachellie :)

I'm 10 weeks today and now a prune :D

Everything seems to be going ok for me. I might be telling my Grandad tomorrow, so will be telling the rest of the family as well. I'm happy to tell them, but I just have this nagging thought in the back of my mind that I'm going to go to my first scan and there won't be a baby in my tummy. I'm sure that's just me worrying though, my symptoms have been pretty textbook so far.

In exactly 2 weeks me and my OH are moving house! At the moment we share a 2 bedroom flat with his brother, but we're moving into our own 2 bedroom house. I'm so excited! The day that we move I will be 12 weeks and the day after I have my first scan, at 12 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## magicteapot

Everyone seems to know I'm preggers already, I get too excited I think! But then that puts twice as much pressure on me cos I haven't even had my scan yet! Eepers! Scan is next tuesday, I'm so worried I stay up at night thinking what I'm going to say to people in either situation. Sooo stressful for sure! xx


----------



## Projectlover

9 weeks tomorrow - I gotta stop POAS! 

Great scan pic Rachellie19 - congratulations!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> 9 weeks tomorrow - I gotta stop POAS!
> 
> Great scan pic Rachellie19 - congratulations!

He he that makes me laugh, I so know where you're coming from!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies. I have not been on here much. Still have bad ms and tired. I hope you all are doing well. I had a doc's apt yesterday, finally got to here the HB. It was 170bpm. SO happy and excited to know all is well and in 6 days I have my 1st ultrasound. Will finally get to see our little one. :) I am starting to feel not as tired, but I wish this damn ms would just go away.

How is every else feeling? Do any of you ladies get restless legs at night? Sometimes it is so bad, I cannot fall asleep. My hubby says my legs don't stop moving, even when I am sleeping!


----------



## mum2beagain

Did u hear the hb through doppler? I managed to talk my mw into listening in but all we heard was placenta she said she's never found a fb at 11wks :( xx


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Did u hear the hb through doppler? I managed to talk my mw into listening in but all we heard was placenta she said she's never found a fb at 11wks :( xx

Yes, I heard the HB through a doppler. My doctor found it right away. But the my previous 2 pregnancies, they had a harder time finding the HB until about 14 weeks. We just got lucky this time. :)


----------



## Inoue

Think most of us are now leading up to our 12 week scans, im feeling rubbish like everyone elce. Nausia, tiredness, appetite changes, bloatedness, constipation, sore nipples and now spot breakout on my face :(. Not having a good few weeks. 

Ive got my scan on 5th October - nearly be 13 weeks by then - boooooo!! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

I got bad news at my 12 weeks scan today---No heart beat was found so they expect I will be miscarrying soon--Please take me off the list and good luck to all of you ladies, I hope no one else goes through this and you all have a happy and healthy remaining journey.


----------



## gueyilla1985

I'm so sorry for your loss Hun!!! I hope to see you here soon. :hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Blakesmom I am so sorry to see your sad news, you're in my thoughts and I pray you're back soon. X


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im so sorry blakesmom, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well today bubs is a prune! Yaaayyy! 

I bought an Angelsounds doppler this week and managed to hear bubs heartbeat at 9+4 wks after half hour of searching! 180bpm! Yaaayyy! Am sooo in love! Best £20 ive ever spent! xx

MS has gone for me, my boobs are killing and sooo huge now, they look like road maps! And ive defo put a cple of pounds on! Went swimming yesterday and felt fat in my bikini, ohhh well its all for my baby and i wouldnt have it any other way! 

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## Tilly87

blakesmom said:


> I got bad news at my 12 weeks scan today---No heart beat was found so they expect I will be miscarrying soon--Please take me off the list and good luck to all of you ladies, I hope no one else goes through this and you all have a happy and healthy remaining journey.

So sorry for your loss, thinkin of you :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

blakesmom im so sorry for your sad news hunny you are in my thoughts i pray the next stge is as easy as possible for you xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## magicteapot

I'm sorry for your loss blakesmom :( much :hug: for you xxx


----------



## CBaby84

blakesmom said:


> I got bad news at my 12 weeks scan today---No heart beat was found so they expect I will be miscarrying soon--Please take me off the list and good luck to all of you ladies, I hope no one else goes through this and you all have a happy and healthy remaining journey.

I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Lemonflower

My thoughts are with you Blakesmom. xxx :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## LadyE

I'm so sorry for your loss blakesmom :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so very sorry for your loss blakesmom!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Yesterday was a bad day for me. I spent hours in the ER. They treated me really good thought and the nurse got my IV in with really no pain. I have a very very bad uti and kidney infection. It's so bad that they gave me very strong meds in my iv and did a scan on my sweet pea. The baby is just lounged out with it's feet propped up, one hand behind it's head and the other across it's face just sleeping away. I have a pic that I will post, we were all laughing, even the DR. I have to stay in bed until Tuesday and rest with lots of water. My morning sickness is getting so much better...thank goodness. I still have my bad days with it but it's so much better then before. I hope that everyone is doing well. Oh is it just me or does it look like there is 2 in there? If you look right at the babies tummy it looks like there is another head and feet poking up. I asked them about it and all they would tell me is that it's too early to say if it's two and to talk to my ob about it. Everyone that has seen the pic in person the first thing they ask is "Is that a second baby I'm seeing?" I guess I will have to get my ob to send me for a better scan. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110918_5.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 26









Snapshot_20110918_6.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## KittieB

I'm sure I can see a second baby! Wow how exciting :D When will you find out if you are having twins?

My sickness is getting much better :) Can't wait for my scan on the 30th when I can finally tell all the family and make this official!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

KittieB said:


> I'm sure I can see a second baby! Wow how exciting :D When will you find out if you are having twins?
> 
> My sickness is getting much better :) Can't wait for my scan on the 30th when I can finally tell all the family and make this official!

I go back to my OB the 29th. I had a early scan on the 25th on aug and we had only seen 1 baby and then this scan it's looking like a twin pregnancy. I am going to bring it up to me OB at my next apt. I am so happy that your sickness is getting better as well. I felt like I was in morning sickness hell..lol Oh scans are so exciting!! Have fun with yours on the 30th I hope that you get some good pic's so we can see that sweet baby your cooking!! I can tell you that when you see the baby it makes everything you have gone through 100% worth it.


----------



## KittieB

Wantingbbbump said:


> I go back to my OB the 29th. I had a early scan on the 25th on aug and we had only seen 1 baby and then this scan it's looking like a twin pregnancy. I am going to bring it up to me OB at my next apt. I am so happy that your sickness is getting better as well. I felt like I was in morning sickness hell..lol Oh scans are so exciting!! Have fun with yours on the 30th I hope that you get some good pic's so we can see that sweet baby your cooking!! I can tell you that when you see the baby it makes everything you have gone through 100% worth it.

I hope your appointment with your OB goes well :) will he or she do another ultrasound then?

Thank you. I've convinced myself that there isn't actually a baby in there, so i'm really looking forward to being proven wrong! This scan will make it all seem so real and exciting :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

After he sees the US pic I'm sure he will. I so know how you are feeling!! I didn't think there was anything in there until my 1st u/s but then I started to worry that it didn't make it...I was proven wrong. The funny thing is the worrying will never end.


----------



## KittieB

Yeah I've heard that. I will probably still worry when my baby is 60 years old and I am 80!! I think it's a natural thing to do as a mother.


----------



## missangie

They said it was too early to tell if there are two? Interesting because twins run in the family and I took clomid so I have a higher chance for multiples and when I had my first ultrasound at 9+ weeks he barely seemed to look and said "well theres only one" and he said it like there was no chance there could be more then one. 

I do have to say, your pic does look like there might be two! Cant wait to find out if theres one or two for you!!


----------



## Mari30me

I am so sorry blakesmom. take care and I hope you are back here soon. xx


----------



## Gemini85

Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx


----------



## Tilly87

Laura Power said:


> Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx

Congrats Laura, hope everything goes well x


----------



## Mari30me

Laura Power said:


> Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx

Congratulations Laura!! H&H 9 months to you:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? From the moment I woke up and opened my eyes I felt dizzy. I have never felt like this before. After I got out of bed and walked around for 5 min, I felt alot better. I am thinking I had low pressure and that is why I felt dizzy. I usually get spells of low blood pressure with each of my pregnancies. Anyone else every felt like this?

On a brighter note, I have my 1st ultrasound in 2 days!! I can hardly wait to see my little one and get a picture. Also, MS seems to be a bit better today, fx'd. :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## Gemini85

Mari30me said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx
> 
> Congratulations Laura!! H&H 9 months to you:)Click to expand...

Thanks! 

On the blood pressure thing, mines all over the show! ive had itchy fingers, sore gums, enlarged tonsils. bit of dizzyness. nearly passed out after bath! x


----------



## mum2beagain

Hey ladies 2 days till my 12 week scan :) I'm so excited and am starting to show and also feeling wee flutters :) :)


----------



## magicteapot

Here is my little sprout  They pushed the date forward to 12+1, too tired to update my tickers though! Yippee xx
 



Attached Files:







12weekscan.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mari30me

magicteapot said:


> Here is my little sprout  They pushed the date forward to 12+1, too tired to update my tickers though! Yippee xx

Congrats on your scan! Very cute baby:)


----------



## KittieB

magicteapot said:


> Here is my little sprout  They pushed the date forward to 12+1, too tired to update my tickers though! Yippee xx

Wow that's such a nice, clear picture. I hope mine is the same! I was at Cheltenham General for my placement last year, seems like a good hospital :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Laura Power said:


> Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx

Thanks so much for sharing, I hope I can be as lucky as you to have it happen so soon---CONGRATS!!!


----------



## missangie

congrats laura, that is wonderful news! Tina, I truly hope the same happens for you and that you get pregnant again very soon. I am still so sad for you, I cant even imagine going through what you are.


----------



## missangie

No real update here, still have morning sickness and Ive been getting headaches these past few days. I put on "real" clothes for the first time in weeks the other day (I work with children in a gymnastics setting so I wear workout pants and a loose tshirt for work and on the weekends Ive been wearing the same since its comfy and Im lazy haha) but anyway, my hubby noticed right away that I have the start of a bump. I feel like i just look chubby but it is definitely noticeable in tighter fitting clothes! I also swear I felt flutters two nights in a row but everything Ive read says its too early for that. The only reason I even think it could be the baby is because when I use the doppler the heartbeat is always found on my left side and thats exactly where Ive felt the flutters, almost like little popcorn. I suppose its probably just gas or something since its still early?


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> congrats laura, that is wonderful news! Tina, I truly hope the same happens for you and that you get pregnant again very soon. I am still so sad for you, I cant even imagine going through what you are.

Thanks so much for cheering me on missangie--tomorrow is going to be a hard day but I'm ready to move past this.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Laura Power said:


> Just stopped by to say that ive just got another BFP since the loss of my April Angel, not even an AF in between! shall be seeking out a june thread now! H+H 9 Mos to you all xxxx

Fantastic!! Congratulations and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Thinking of you Blakesmom :hugs:


----------



## magicteapot

KittieB said:


> magicteapot said:
> 
> 
> Here is my little sprout  They pushed the date forward to 12+1, too tired to update my tickers though! Yippee xx
> 
> Wow that's such a nice, clear picture. I hope mine is the same! I was at Cheltenham General for my placement last year, seems like a good hospital :)Click to expand...

I spect it should be lovely 
Its not too bad, all the doctors and nurses are lovely there fo sho, but they only have a birth unit there now so am gona have to go to Gloucester for the birth, which is just as nice so not a problemo :)

xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Yay!! 12 week scan today!! Everything okay! I was so nervous!!

Can you please update my EDD to *4th April 2012* please! 

Thank you!

xxx


----------



## Mari30me

Lemonflower said:


> Yay!! 12 week scan today!! Everything okay! I was so nervous!!
> 
> Can you please update my EDD to *4th April 2012* please!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> xxx

Congrats on your scan!! I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow. So excited!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Will be thinking of you blakesmom. xx


----------



## LadyE

anyone already done or getting ready to do their first trimester screenings-(the nuchal translucency screening test (NTS))?

I've got mine in a couple of weeks, kinda nervous... We're not doing any of the evasive testing though like the amino/CVS


----------



## B&LsMom

Today's procedure went really well I'm home resting comfortably now--I'm getting a bit worried about Brooke as I don't think I've seen any updates from her for a while now---BROOKE HUN ARE YOU OK???


----------



## Lemonflower

Mari30me said:


> Lemonflower said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! 12 week scan today!! Everything okay! I was so nervous!!
> 
> Can you please update my EDD to *4th April 2012* please!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Congrats on your scan!! I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow. So excited!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you Mari30me! 

Enjoy today! I went in so nervous and emotional and it turned out to be a wonderful experience! 

xxx


----------



## Lemonflower

I hope you're okay and recovering well Blakesmom!! :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

My scan was amazing baby was such a wriggiler lol downs risk was higher than I would have hoped at 1:360 but still considered low risk they said we could have amnio if we wanted but we don't we always said we wouldn't as it wouldn't change anythin and the risk of mc is 1:100 so hgher than the chance of bubs having downs so were not worried will put pik on later as am out today on cloud nine


----------



## Inoue

Im also feeling little popping sensations where my little smudge was located on scan - id like to think its minor movement but knowing my luck it will be gas (and it only happens in the morning when i first wake up).

I would of gone for my 12 week scan y'day if it wasnt for little smudge measuring less than it should of - now got 13 days to wait - bleh! xx


----------



## Mari30me

blakesmom said:


> Today's procedure went really well I'm home resting comfortably now--I'm getting a bit worried about Brooke as I don't think I've seen any updates from her for a while now---BROOKE HUN ARE YOU OK???

I am glad you are recovering well. Will be thinking of you. Take care xx


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!! Today is my 12 week Ultrasound!! I am so excited and nervous at the same time. You think I would be used to this as it is my 3rd baby! lol But it feels just as exciting at the my first.:) 

How is everyone today? My MS is still bad, but I have decided to ignore it at the moment. lol I want to be happy today.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> No real update here, still have morning sickness and Ive been getting headaches these past few days. I put on "real" clothes for the first time in weeks the other day (I work with children in a gymnastics setting so I wear workout pants and a loose tshirt for work and on the weekends Ive been wearing the same since its comfy and Im lazy haha) but anyway, my hubby noticed right away that I have the start of a bump. I feel like i just look chubby but it is definitely noticeable in tighter fitting clothes! I also swear I felt flutters two nights in a row but everything Ive read says its too early for that. The only reason I even think it could be the baby is because when I use the doppler the heartbeat is always found on my left side and thats exactly where Ive felt the flutters, almost like little popcorn. I suppose its probably just gas or something since its still early?

I have felt little flutters as well also I swear that from time to time I can feel a kick. But only on the inside like when the baby kicked my butt..lol It also likes to hit my cervix. I have had 4 kids and so I'm pretty sure I know how it feels when the baby is playing in there. I asked my OB about if it was the baby and he said that it 100% could be because only the pregnant woman knows what she's feeling. Most women aren't looking for movement at the stage so he said they pass it off as gas. Also when he tried to hear the babies heartbeat at my last apt he pushed in so hard with the doppler that the baby gave a really hard kick that we heard on the doppler and my tummy jumped. All my Dr could say was oops I guess the baby doesn't like to be pushed on...lol


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies,

I had my ultrasound today and everything looks fantastic! The little one was moving around the whole time.:) So cute to see them on the screen wiggling all around. I am going to try to scan the pic to my computer and post it.


----------



## Lemonflower

Aww! Fantastic Mari!! My little baby was sleeping! Had to thrust and shake him to get measurements yesterday! Hehe! Xxxx


----------



## CBaby84

I had my 12week scan yesterday and everything looked ok :) Baby wasnt in the right position to take nuchal measurements so I have to do a quad blood test at 16 weeks. Has anybody heard of this being done? :shrug:

They changed my due date to 1st April which is what I thought it would be anyway due to ovulating early.

Now we start the process of telling people (only me and DH know at the moment!) :happydance:


----------



## Marlee

I'm so jealous of everyone's 12 week scans! My next is at 18 weeks but I will find out the sex! I'm going crazy with everyone's gender guesses for baby. Anyone just have a gut feeling or intuition telling you what you're having?


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone's 12 week scans! My next is at 18 weeks but I will find out the sex! I'm going crazy with everyone's gender guesses for baby. Anyone just have a gut feeling or intuition telling you what you're having?

are you not having a 12 week scan at all? mine is coming up soon and I'm nervous but excited. 

that's great that you're going to find out the sex so soon :happydance:! my intuition says I'm having a boy:blue: what's your gut feeling?


----------



## Marlee

no 12 week for me :(. I had my 8 week to confirm pregnancy and next is at 18. 

I really feel like :pink: and so does DH, from the beginning. I even have had dreams about giving birth to a daughter. But I'm not sure if that's subconcious wishful thinking or not. All of the charts say boy. So who knows! I will be happy with healthy :)


----------



## LadyE

I agree as long as our baby:baby: is happy and healthy, you cant ask for more :cloud9:


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone's 12 week scans! My next is at 18 weeks but I will find out the sex! I'm going crazy with everyone's gender guesses for baby. Anyone just have a gut feeling or intuition telling you what you're having?

My next scan is at 18 weeks too. My husband does not want to find out the sex, but I kinda do. :) I sort of have a feeling this could be a girl, but who knows! My hubby thinks it is a girl because he is having baby dreams and it is always a baby girl. Do you have a feeling of what you are havingÉ


----------



## Mari30me

I also agree, as long as the baby is healthy is what matter most.:)


----------



## Marlee

I really feel like girl. I had a very vivid dream about holding my baby girl after birth but chinese chart says boy and some family says boy. husband and I think girl though.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I really feel like girl. I had a very vivid dream about holding my baby girl after birth but chinese chart says boy and some family says boy. husband and I think girl though.

When I was pregnant with my dd, we decided to keep the sex a surprise. Throughout the pregnancy I would have baby dreams and it was always a baby girl. I did not care what were going to have, just wanted a healthy baby. But it was neat to see that my dreams were right. So may just be right! :)


----------



## Projectlover

Strawberry today! :thumbup:

I am having my first scan next Thursday. By my reckoning I will be 10+6 and have to go back to have the nuchal scan the following week. SO if the advice is wait until twelve weeks to make an announcement and my scan is a little early but everything OK, who would wait the extra week to spill the beans??:telephone:


----------



## Mari30me

That is a tricky one. I waited until after our nuchal scan to make the announcement to everyone. But, we told our parent's and grandparent's after we heard the HB at 11 weeks. I would think if all is a well after your scan at 10+6, you would be fine to make an announcement. GL :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm not sure what to think...I have thought girl from the time I got my BFP and I have had dreams about giving birth to a girl, I even called her by name in the dream but the 2 times I have seen the baby on the u/s all I can think is that it's a boy. I guess if I had to choose I would say girl. I really want another girl but I will love a boy just as much. I am just so excited to have this little life growing in me after trying for 6 very long years. My M/S is sooo much better as long as I eat every 2hrs and stay away from bad smells I only gag about 30mins after I take my med for my UTI & kidney infection. How is everyone else feeling? Can you believe that most of us are just days away from being in our 2nd trimester?? I can't believe how fast this is going!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just wanted to post a pic of my bump...omg it's getting so big!!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110923_2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Projectlover

Beautiful pic Wantingbbbump! Yay!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to post a pic of my bump...omg it's getting so big!!!

Oh wow!! Cute bump. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm not sure what to think...I have thought girl from the time I got my BFP and I have had dreams about giving birth to a girl, I even called her by name in the dream but the 2 times I have seen the baby on the u/s all I can think is that it's a boy. I guess if I had to choose I would say girl. I really want another girl but I will love a boy just as much. I am just so excited to have this little life growing in me after trying for 6 very long years. My M/S is sooo much better as long as I eat every 2hrs and stay away from bad smells I only gag about 30mins after I take my med for my UTI & kidney infection. How is everyone else feeling? Can you believe that most of us are just days away from being in our 2nd trimester?? I can't believe how fast this is going!

I think I am having girl too. I am guessing girl based on looking at the ultrasound pic. But I would be happy with a baby boy just as much. I already have a dd and ds, so a healthy baby is all I pray for. But it is so much fun to guess. :) I am feeling better the past couple days. MS is still there, but I think my meds are working again. I can hardly believe I will be in the 2nd tri next week either. The weeks have really flown by. :) I have my first OB appointment on Oct 4th. She will book my 18-20 ultrasound then. So exciting!! I am glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> I think I am having girl too. I am guessing girl based on looking at the ultrasound pic. But I would be happy with a baby boy just as much. I already have a dd and ds, so a healthy baby is all I pray for. But it is so much fun to guess. :) I am feeling better the past couple days. MS is still there, but I think my meds are working again. I can hardly believe I will be in the 2nd tri next week either. The weeks have really flown by. :) I have my first OB appointment on Oct 4th. She will book my 18-20 ultrasound then. So exciting!! I am glad to hear you are feeling better.

Are you going to find out what the baby is? Wow, why on the 4th? That seems like a really long time to wait to see the Dr. I am glad that you are starting to feel better. My Dh keeps saying that I am going to eat the house soon..lol I am always starving and even asked my Dh if I would get into trouble for taking peoples food at the fair yesterday..lol I think we spent more on food then on the kids :blush: He did put his foot down when I asked for deep fried butter. I have never heard of it and it sounded good. He got a baby fit and some pouting from me but made it better with a elephant ear with lots of butter, Okay I am a pig:haha: I did get mad when I seen a teenage pregnant girl going on rides and nobody stopping her!! She looked to be 6 maybe 7 months along and was going on the roller coaster. I wanted to say something but my Dh said to stay out of it, that he was sure she wouldn't listen to me and it wouldn't do me any good to fight with a child.:dohh::nope:


----------



## Mari30me

I have been having all my prenatal appointments with my family doctor so far. She does everything an OB would, so all is good. OB's in Ontario usually don't see you before 20 weeks, but mine will see me at 14 weeks. It is basically shared care between ur family doc and OB. I will see my OB exclusively from 14 weeks on. 

My husband does not want to find out the sex, but kind of do. He said I could find out and not tell him. But I think that will be kind of hard. Lol I have been eating a lot the past couples days now that I feel better. I am going to get as big as a house too! Lol Omg, deep fried butter! Lol I do not think I could stomach that! I saw a deep fried snickers bar my friend had a few weeks ago. She said it was good. :)

That is crazy that pregnant women went on the roller coaster!! That would upset me if I saw that too. Some people just don't care or r really stupid.


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm not sure what to think...I have thought girl from the time I got my BFP and I have had dreams about giving birth to a girl, I even called her by name in the dream but the 2 times I have seen the baby on the u/s all I can think is that it's a boy. I guess if I had to choose I would say girl. I really want another girl but I will love a boy just as much. I am just so excited to have this little life growing in me after trying for 6 very long years. My M/S is sooo much better as long as I eat every 2hrs and stay away from bad smells I only gag about 30mins after I take my med for my UTI & kidney infection. How is everyone else feeling? Can you believe that most of us are just days away from being in our 2nd trimester?? I can't believe how fast this is going!

Its weird, it seems like I just found out I was pregnant but then again it seems like time has been moving so slow at the same time! Crazy! so thankful to almost be in the 2nd tri. Very very nauseous in the evenings and still throwing up almost every morning and am really hoping to start feeling better soon! Wantingbbump, your bump is adorable! i am starting to get a little bump showing, kinda fun! (although to everyone else I just look chubby!) I, like a few of you, am really thinking this is a girl. Hubby wants a boy but says that he thinks it a girl too.


----------



## Mummylou23

hi due the 20th and how do i get the april hatchlings image thingy lol


----------



## mum2beagain

Everyone who's had 12 weeks scan what was ubs heartbeat ours was 159bpm x


----------



## Mari30me

My baby's HB was about 170bpm


----------



## missangie

I havent had a scan since 9 weeks but when I tried to count babies heartbeat last week with the doppler I got 159. (not sure how accurate my counting was though haha!)

any ladies using a beband? My sister is letting me borrow hers, she got them at target and I like it so far! I dont have much of a tummy yet but my pants dont button comfortable so I just left the unbuttoned and put the beband on and its actually comfy!


----------



## brookettc3

wantingbbbump- Love the bump I wish I had one :) super cute 
Mummylou23- added you and if you go to the first page under the calendar click quote and copy the link at the bottom 
I am going to find out what I am having at 14 weeks at a 3d place so not too much longer! I cant wait


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ Where have you been? A ton of us have been very worried about you. I want to find out what the baby is in a week :sulk: I am going to book a private scan in nov or dec because I think I can only afford 1 and I want to get a 4D scan so I want it to be as close to the baby being term so I can see what it is going to look like at birth. I hope that you have a little:flasher: in there and can get a good look :haha:

OMG in 2 days I will be in my 2nd trimester :wohoo: I can't believe it!! I can't help but sit here and cry at even getting to this point after everything I have been through. I can't believe I was blessed with such a special child. It was great seeing the look on my step dads face when he seen my bump the other day. Between him working nights and then getting sick he hasn't seen me in a bit. I love the way my kids look at me and my bump and say "wow mom you look pregnant, your tummy is getting big" and then give my belly kisses. This baby is such a blessing and I hope that it knows how special it and how loved it is. Do you think it knows? I know that I'm gushing but I can't help it, I'm just so full of love and awww tonight :blush:


----------



## mum2beagain

wantingbbbump- when r u seeing your ob again im so desperate to know if there two in there heehee x

brooke-where have you been lol how is ur sickness? dieing off i hope hun

afm-im finding it hard to contemplate just how fst this oreg is going ive strted posting 2nd tri now as i feel its more appropiate to where im at thats uite scarey really 

heres a couple of pics the first is me at 6 weeks nd the 2nd is at 13weeks i think theres a definate difference plese excuse the stretch marks lol


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies!!
Brookettc - that is so cool you can find out the gender at 14 weeks!! Do u have a feeling of what it might be? I am gettting an ultrasound at 18 weeks to find out the sex. I can hardly wait!!

wantingabump - I am sure the baby knows how special it is already:) So cute you are getting belly kisses. My kids are only 3 and 1, so they really don't get what is going on yet. I am 13 +1 and can hardly believe the 2nd tri is starting!! It really is super exciting:)

mum2beagain - that is a cute baby bump!! I do not have much of a bump yet, but I hope it comes soon. :)


----------



## Lozlizlou

Hello ladies!

Please can I join you all?:flower:

Im barely an April Hatchling... My due date is 30/04!:dohh:

1st scan at 6 weeks due to a complication and my 1st midwife appt on Wed afternoon.:happydance:

x x x x


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies so first aw it makes me feel good that you guys were thinking of me... I have just been so sick and with me being the MOH at my friends wedding last friday I was beyond busy and stressed. Right now I am still very sick to my stomach and a sinus infection to add to that oh and the fact that I havent had a regular BM in 3 weeks so my doctor wants me to go to the hospital for them to scan me to see if I have an obstruction. So much has happened since I have been pregnant it insane. I am paying for the 4d one at 14 weeks just so I dont have to wait for the doctors 18-20 week scan. wantingbbbump I cant believe how close you are to the second tri section! it is insane and mari30me- I cant believe you are already 13 weeks seriously time is flying by!


----------



## Whitbit22

missangie said:


> I havent had a scan since 9 weeks but when I tried to count babies heartbeat last week with the doppler I got 159. (not sure how accurate my counting was though haha!)
> 
> any ladies using a beband? My sister is letting me borrow hers, she got them at target and I like it so far! I dont have much of a tummy yet but my pants dont button comfortable so I just left the unbuttoned and put the beband on and its actually comfy!

I havent had a scan since 6.5 weeks! I LOVE having a doppler it's so reassuring! I have some belly bands from last time but havent had to use them yet, they're really convenient :)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies so first aw it makes me feel good that you guys were thinking of me... I have just been so sick and with me being the MOH at my friends wedding last friday I was beyond busy and stressed. Right now I am still very sick to my stomach and a sinus infection to add to that oh and the fact that I havent had a regular BM in 3 weeks so my doctor wants me to go to the hospital for them to scan me to see if I have an obstruction. So much has happened since I have been pregnant it insane. I am paying for the 4d one at 14 weeks just so I dont have to wait for the doctors 18-20 week scan. wantingbbbump I cant believe how close you are to the second tri section! it is insane and mari30me- I cant believe you are already 13 weeks seriously time is flying by!

brooke, I am so sorry you are having a rough time. I get constipated alot, but have not had an obstruction yet. I hope your scan goes well so they can figure out your BM issues. I can hardly believe I am 13 weeks either!! Time really does fly.:) I am crossing my fingers that the 2nd tri will go well and my MS will go away! lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Aww... Some lovely bumps coming along there, I'm hinding clothes a bit tight but no bump yet. Hoping I'll get one as I didn't really the last 3 times but have lost 5 stone since then so fingers crossed! Glad tio se you back Brooke. Congrats Lozlizlou. I'm finding out sex at 20 weeks, don't really want to but hubby really does, so I've agreed as long as we keep it to ourselves! He's terrified this one is a boy as he'd so used to girls bless him, I don't mind either way...4 girls or 3 girls ,1 boy, so long as it's healthy then I'm blessed. I've been getting terrible headaches, not sure what that's about...anyone else had this?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Goodness...the predictive text on this new phone is terrible, sorry guys!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain~ I am going in at the end of this week. Your bump is soo cute!!Congrats on being in the 2nd tri!!

Mari30me~ I hope that it does. Congrats on the 2nd tri mommy!!

Lozlizlou~ Welcome

brookettc3~ I am so sorry that you've been so sick! I hope that they figure out your BM issue.

Is anyone going to use cloth diapers/nappys? I have been looking into them and I am going to use them with this baby. I am going to be a breastfeeding,cloth nappy,baby wearing, co sleeping baby, lead weaning kind of mommy with this baby.:happydance: I am even going to be brave and make my baby's nappy covers. I'm sure that I will buy a few as well. Who would of thought that I would be so excited about nappy's :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Lozlizlou said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please can I join you all?:flower:
> 
> Im barely an April Hatchling... My due date is 30/04!:dohh:
> 
> 1st scan at 6 weeks due to a complication and my 1st midwife appt on Wed afternoon.:happydance:
> 
> x x x x

Hi there!! I'm due the same due date as you!! Barely an April Hatchling, I suspect baby will probably even come in May. 

I had a scan at 6 weeks also because I had some bleeding, but all was well. 

:)


----------



## Whitbit22

Wantingbb, cloth is something we have been considering but haven't decided yet!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Whitbit22~ Yeah I like the pros of using them and I didn't use them with my other kids and OMG the diaper smell was so bad!! The diaper genie didn't help mask it either. Dh & I would fight over who had to change it at the end of the week..:haha:


----------



## missangie

I am considering cloth as well! Althought Im not sure how realistic that will be when I have to go back to work. But I would love to use cloth. 

Is anyone having their first child and already have a bump? Im 12 1/2 weeks and already wearing a bellyband because I cant button/zip my pants. I have this very definite start of a bump that just appeared this past week and I feel like I shouldnt be showing already since its my first? Im afraid Im just getting chubby haha. I was small to begin with (5'4 and 110 lbs). Here is a pic... https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1074/crop12wks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## missangie

WOAH um no idea how to make that smaller.... yikes haha


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie~ I see your bump and it doesn't look like chub!! You look great and your bump is right on track for baby #1. Just wait you will wake up one day over the next few weeks and BAM there will be a nice size bump and you will wonder where it came from.


----------



## Inoue

I cant wait for my bump!! :cloud9:

My stomach and uterus itself is becoming more prominant and harder to the touch so im hoping i will go pop over the next few weeks, cant wait to finally tell work aswell - been hard not to scream it at them when they push me to the brink of a breakdown :growlmad:.


*Do any UK ladies know if i cut my hours down (been doing 4 days for the last 4 years) to say 3 days as i cant cope, will my intitled mat pay from my employer (6 weeks @ 90% pay) be reduced to the income of 3 days although ive worked four days for that amount of time *


----------



## mum2beagain

Were a cloth nappyy household :) my ds has been in cloth since 6mnths and this will be from birth :):)


----------



## Mari30me

I am considering the using cloth diapers this time too. I just cannot stand how smelly the disposable ones are. Do any of you ladies know how much a set of cloth diapers cost and what brand to use? I have heard they can run you about $500, but I need to do more research. thanx:)


----------



## mum2beagain

Any questions about cloth napyys pop into the natural parenting section ladies r very helpfull in there x


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Any questions about cloth napyys pop into the natural parenting section ladies r very helpfull in there x

Great! Thanx so much. :)


----------



## mum2beagain

Your welcome I would try nd help but being in the uk brands and prices are very differnt xx


----------



## Whitbit22

There are loads of deals on cloth diapers on ebay.


----------



## Mari30me

Whitbit22 said:


> There are loads of deals on cloth diapers on ebay.

thanx!! I will definitely check out ebay:)


----------



## brookettc3

I am thinking of using cloth as well :) I have been looking into it and it seems very beneficial at least while they are just formula or breast fed. however while I am out and about disposable is probably the way I am gonna go...


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling? I have my scan on friday morning and so so nervous about it, not long now x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all feeling? I have my scan on friday morning and so so nervous about it, not long now x

Hey! I am feeling so so. just waiting for MS to end! lol 
How exciting!!! I had my 1st scan last week and I was so nervous too. Once I saw the baby moving around, it set my mind at ease. I am sure your scan will go great!! GL :)


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly87 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all feeling? I have my scan on friday morning and so so nervous about it, not long now x

I am still pretty sick. I hope you are feeling good :) yay I love getting scans. Actually the place I was getting ultrasounds at quit doing them but they called yesterday and told me I won a drawing for free baby items and one more free scan :) so I am going today at 5 I will post here as soon as I get back I am so excited to see the changes in my little one


----------



## Tilly87

Hopefully MS will end soon for everyone and we can all enjoy watching baby blossom lol. Friday will be my 1st scan this pregnancy so will be nice to know everything is ok.
Oooh i love free stuff i keep doing baby comps online but haven't won anything yet lol. x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone :flower: I hope that you are all feeling better. I was but then today BAM morning sickness again. I am way too happy to get down from feeling sick though because today is the first day of my 2nd trimester :happydance: I can't believe I am now out of the danger zone..well they say I am but we all know anything can still happen but I'm not going to think about that. I am going to enjoy this. I am also excited because my OB apt is tomorrow. I will get to hear my sweet peas heartbeat for the very first time. :cloud9: I have seen it on the 2 scans I have had but never had the joy of hearing it. I am also going to try and get a scan to see if there really is 2 in there. That freaks me out a little. On one hand I would love for him to say "Oh right there, it must of been hiding behind baby A" and another part is pretty much begging/praying for it to only be 1 baby. I do have to say that I will be over the moon either way. Anyways How is everyone today?


----------



## buttercup3

Hello ladies! Didn't realise there were so many of you on another post! I am due 5th April and had my 12 week scan today. Was the best thing I've ever seen! 

Still got 'morning/all day' sickness from the hyperemesis but feeling better and now have begun looking at baby things to buy and I've already spent a fortune in my head!!! Uh oh!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic from today
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110928_4.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic from today

OMG!!!!!! I am barely showing at all yet lol x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic from today

Wow! I really wouldn't be surprised if you have two in there...can't wait to see if there is.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic from today

Your not the only one, I am a few weeks behind you and I am that size already.

Just put a dress on that clearly shows my tummy is way infront of my 3-4 size bigger than usual boobs.

Not had a scan yet, but I am huge !!!


----------



## mum2beagain

Wantingbbbump_ is it ur ob apppointment today ??


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I'm HUGE!!! This is my bump pic from today

Wow!! Big bump already! :)


----------



## Marlee

good luck on your scan today wantingbbbump!


----------



## Projectlover

I had my first scan today. Confirmed 10+6, so no change to due date. Started laughing/crying when the image came on the screen and I had to close my eyes until they got a good look! Saw the heartbeat and lots of moving. It all feels much more real now. Got to go back next week as I am slightly too early for the NT check. Telling our parents tomorrow - first grandchild for all.:happydance:

Hope your scan went well waitingbbbump.


----------



## brookettc3

Wow wantingbbbump... you possibly could have 2 in there... ASM I have no bump yet :( I would kind of like one now. I guess I wished that I wouldnt get one for a while for too long.... if you are wondering why i would wish that its because of my friends wedding I needed to fit my dress ha I was the MOH... I guess I will get it when the time is right?

Can anyone recommend a good doppler to buy?

So happy your scan went well today projectlover its so amazing to see the baby move huh?!


----------



## KittieB

Wow! Wantingbbbump... you have a lovely sized bump there, looking forward to hearing how many are in there!

I have my first scan tomorrow, at 8:10am... I'm sooo excited, but really worried at the same time! It's my Grandad's funeral at 10:00am tomorrow so will be a very emotional day. I hope I have some good news to tell my family when I see them.

We have just picked up the keys for our new house. We're moving in properly on Saturday. It's a lovely 2 bedroom house and just the right size for bringing up our little monkey :)


----------



## Marlee

KittieB said:


> Wow! Wantingbbbump... you have a lovely sized bump there, looking forward to hearing how many are in there!
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow, at 8:10am... I'm sooo excited, but really worried at the same time! It's my Grandad's funeral at 10:00am tomorrow so will be a very emotional day. I hope I have some good news to tell my family when I see them.
> 
> We have just picked up the keys for our new house. We're moving in properly on Saturday. It's a lovely 2 bedroom house and just the right size for bringing up our little monkey :)

Good luck! I'm sorry for your loss. It seems like you have a lot going on right now! :hugs:

We lost my husband's father suddenly only 2 months before we got pregnant. It's strange to have such precious life after death.


----------



## Gemini85

Hey ladies, thought id drop by and see how you are all getting on! great seeing all your scan pics! i fell again straight after MC in Aug, now due 3rd june! FX for a sticky one for me!!! x


----------



## Whitbit22

So sorry for your loss KittieB. Sounds like a really crazy day for you! 

Brooke- I can defo recommend Sonoline B, they run around 50 dollars and we tried every few days until we found it at 10+3, loud and clear! I don't have a bump yet either really, my little bit of a roll below my belly button is sticking out a bit more though.. who knows if it's bloat or what. With a uterus the size of a grapefruit who can tell? LOL


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Well I just got home from my apt.....I got to hear it's sweet little heartbeat of 167 bpm. It was sooo cool!!! He didn't do a scan, he just looked at the pic and said that he's never seen a twin pregnancy that looked that way so I am guessing that there is only 1 baby in there. I am very happy because I have gained 3lbs in 3 weeks. So I am happy because at this point I am gaining a pound a week and he said that was really good and to keep it up. I was upset that he hasn't had me do a 12wk scan or any of the tests except for the ones he did when I was first pregnant. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Laura Power said:


> Hey ladies, thought id drop by and see how you are all getting on! great seeing all your scan pics! i fell again straight after MC in Aug, now due 3rd june! FX for a sticky one for me!!! x[/QUOTE
> So pleased for you, fingers and toes crossed for a lovely sticky one. X


----------



## missangie

woohoo congrats Laura, that is great news!!!!

Nothing new here except for a growing belly that is making me feel like its larger then it should be for my first! For some reason I am SO worried that Im gaining too much and just getting fat and that its not just the baby thats making me bigger. Ive always been excited about getting a bump but I guess im just a bit self concious about showing so much so early for my first? I probably sound crazy ;-)


Morning sickness hasnt let up yet but i do feel like im not as tired throughout the day like I was. 

Brooke, I like the angelsounds doppler I have however the one I have you can only listen with the headphones and i wish it was just a speaker type of thing so that hubby can hear at the same time.


----------



## Projectlover

Congratulations to Laura!

I have woken up with swollen gums. Ouchy! Hope this goes soon. Anyone else?


----------



## Lozlizlou

Poppiebug said:


> Lozlizlou said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please can I join you all?:flower:
> 
> Im barely an April Hatchling... My due date is 30/04!:dohh:
> 
> 1st scan at 6 weeks due to a complication and my 1st midwife appt on Wed afternoon.:happydance:
> 
> x x x x
> 
> Hi there!! I'm due the same due date as you!! Barely an April Hatchling, I suspect baby will probably even come in May.
> 
> I had a scan at 6 weeks also because I had some bleeding, but all was well.
> 
> :)Click to expand...


Thanks poppiebug!

Have you had any further scans or appts since?

Im umming and arring if i should get a doppler at the mo but to be honest were off 2 las vagas for 2 nights tomorrow, then maui for 8 days then san fran for 3 days :wacko:... when we get back ill be 12 weeks exactly so ill be ready for a scan.

Dont know if I would be dopplering too often!:dohh:

Can I ask did you lose 2 weeks @ your 6 week scan? The 1st day of my last period was 13th July which would make me 11wk + 2.

The I went for a scan on 6th Sept where babe showed to be 6 week and 1 day (hence my 9wk + 4 now)

Alot of people say they lose those 2 weeks... theyre ghosts!!!:dohh:

Thanks x x :kiss:


----------



## LadyE

Yup, I, too lost two weeks when I went to my first appointment. Thought I was at 8 weeks 3 days and the Doc put me at 6 weeks 3 days. The most recent appointment I was still on the same track. I have another appointment on Monday, so we shall see if it will change or not :shrug: Either way, its okay there's a :baby: in there and so far so good :happydance:


----------



## Lozlizlou

LadyE said:


> Yup, I, too lost two weeks when I went to my first appointment. Thought I was at 8 weeks 3 days and the Doc put me at 6 weeks 3 days. The most recent appointment I was still on the same track. I have another appointment on Monday, so we shall see if it will change or not :shrug: Either way, its okay there's a :baby: in there and so far so good :happydance:

Youre right lady and im not really fussed either way but I know my m/w was freaking out about dates for screening tests because im away for 2 weeks now:thumbup:

I would rather presume im 9 weeks than 11 so im not getting ahead of myself, although my tum is rock hard and quite visible!!!:dohh:

I just cant wait for my 12 week scan. we only get 12 and 20 week scan unlss u go private in UK. Dont know how it works in USA?:shrug:

:kiss:


----------



## Tilly87

Baby is now due 11th April, so 12wks2d, looks like i will need to change my tickers lol x


----------



## Marlee

Tilly87 said:


> View attachment 272639
> 
> 
> Baby is now due 11th April, so 12wks2d, looks like i will need to change my tickers lol x

what a lovely pic of your baby! CONGRATS


----------



## LadyE

Lozlizlou said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> Yup, I, too lost two weeks when I went to my first appointment. Thought I was at 8 weeks 3 days and the Doc put me at 6 weeks 3 days. The most recent appointment I was still on the same track. I have another appointment on Monday, so we shall see if it will change or not :shrug: Either way, its okay there's a :baby: in there and so far so good :happydance:
> 
> Youre right lady and im not really fussed either way but I know my m/w was freaking out about dates for screening tests because im away for 2 weeks now:thumbup:
> 
> I would rather presume im 9 weeks than 11 so im not getting ahead of myself, although my tum is rock hard and quite visible!!!:dohh:
> 
> I just cant wait for my 12 week scan. we only get 12 and 20 week scan unlss u go private in UK. Dont know how it works in USA?:shrug:
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...


I dont know if its like this across the united states but I got my 12 week scan (at a different facility than my OB) and then my next appt is Oct 17th (my official one at 2nd trimester) then I think its once a month until you get to late in month 8 where its every two weeks and then once a week during the 9th month til birth. 

I cant wait to see my bean last time, the sono was a little fuzzy (i was at 9 weeks) and the doc went so quick I didnt get a good look so I havent been able to actually see a human baby yet, so excited!:happydance:


----------



## LadyE

Tilly87 said:


> View attachment 272639
> 
> 
> Baby is now due 11th April, so 12wks2d, looks like i will need to change my tickers lol x

Awesome picture! such a cutie :)


----------



## Tilly87

So glad to have finally had my scan and know everything is ok, how is everyone? x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Tilly87~ What a sweet pic of your baby. I feel like I am starving today. It seems like no matter what I eat or how much within 15mins I am starving again. I have even started to get up in the middle of the night to send my Dh out for food but only if we don't have what I am wanting here..lol I thought this didn't start until later in the pregnancy. How are you feeling?


----------



## Inoue

Arrrr!!! My dam headache isnt improving! Getting fed up with these pregnancy headaches now :growlmad:. Just want to see my little baby on the screen and my ache's and pains will all be worth it :baby:


----------



## Tilly87

I have started to get hungrier now aswell, not in the middle of the night though lol, i have started feeling better i think the sicky feeling has gone now, FXs.
Inoue when is your scan? x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Inoue said:


> Arrrr!!! My dam headache isnt improving! Getting fed up with these pregnancy headaches now :growlmad:. Just want to see my little baby on the screen and my ache's and pains will all be worth it :baby:

I'm not alone then...I've been getting dreadful headaches, hadn't seen anyone else mention getting them.I'm hoping they'll settle down in the second trimester, hope yours settle down too.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I've been indulging way too much with the food... Hubby was off work today so took me out for breakfast, then when the girls finished school we went to a carvery for dinner! 1st time I've had an appetite like that in quite a while. So anxious not tio put on too much weight so I'm going to haver to kurb it a bit!


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm in the US, and I didn't even get a 12 weeks scan, since I had an early one b/c I had a mc last time. I feel ripped off since I won't get one till 20 weeks. The doctor told me they may not even be able to tell the gender at the anomaly scan, but he never thought to have them make sure? I am on medicine until I find out the sex so I would think because of that he'd want to make sure they found out at the scan. Doctors are beyond me. :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening ladies!

I'm also hungrier than normal, seem to be eating constantly!

I have my 12 week scan in just under 2 weeks, can't wait to finally see my little bean!


----------



## LadyE

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Inoue said:
> 
> 
> Arrrr!!! My dam headache isnt improving! Getting fed up with these pregnancy headaches now :growlmad:. Just want to see my little baby on the screen and my ache's and pains will all be worth it :baby:
> 
> I'm not alone then...I've been getting dreadful headaches, hadn't seen anyone else mention getting them.I'm hoping they'll settle down in the second trimester, hope yours settle down too.Click to expand...

hey ladies, I just had a tough day and night this past week, I woke up with a minor headache took 1 Tylenol and tried to go on with my day only for it to get worse in the afternoon and then again after midnight. Called my doctor she said that tension headaches are normal when not accompanied with other symptoms- since i had no other symptoms and my blood pressure was normal, took 2 more pills and just rested all day today. While headache is gone, im just so drained and tired. Bc I always got headaches before being pregnant doc says pregnancy will exacerbate it more but to watch out for it during 2nd and 3rd trimester as it could mean more serious things then.


----------



## Inoue

Tilly87 said:


> I have started to get hungrier now aswell, not in the middle of the night though lol, i have started feeling better i think the sicky feeling has gone now, FXs.
> Inoue when is your scan? x

Ive got my scan on Wednesday :happydance:

I had to send my DH downstairs last night at midnight to get me some paracetamol, headache got worse if i stood up - its awful :cry:. I am glad others are having the same problems with the dam headaches, i thought i was the only one untill now. Can i ask, where do you get the Tylenol pills from? I cant find them anywhere in stores :nope: xx


----------



## mum2beagain

Inoue said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> I have started to get hungrier now aswell, not in the middle of the night though lol, i have started feeling better i think the sicky feeling has gone now, FXs.
> Inoue when is your scan? x
> 
> Ive got my scan on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> I had to send my DH downstairs last night at midnight to get me some paracetamol, headache got worse if i stood up - its awful :cry:. I am glad others are having the same problems with the dam headaches, i thought i was the only one untill now. Can i ask, where do you get the Tylenol pills from? I cant find them anywhere in stores :nope: xxClick to expand...

I notice ur in uk tynelol is american its there version of paraceatmol


----------



## Mommaof2

Very excited to head to 2nd trimester tomorrow! Have had a very easy pregnancy so far. Some cramping, tired, not a big appetite and some headaches. Sometimes do not think it is real.


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry to hear so many of you have been suffering from headaches, i have had a few but nothing to moan about compared to some of you ladies. Good luck to those ladies who have got scans coming up, hope they go well and you post some lovely pics x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

i've got my scan tomorrow and even though I had one at 7 weeks I'm so nervous. Maybe this time I'll work out how to post a pic. Morning sickness subsided a lot but headaches every day still. I'm hoping that they'll fire down soon as hormones settle and I head towards second trimester. Good look to everyone else with scans this week.


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck with your scan pink mummy! To post a pic you click on 'go advanced' instead of post quick reply, click on the paperclip icon and a new window will open, then click on choose file and you will be able to choose from your files, then click upload, then once uploaded click on the paperclip icon again your picture should be there, click on it and it should show up in the message window, hope that helps x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi Pinkmummy, Ive got my scan aswell tomorrow hun! Im absolutely crapping myself! Havent slept last night and doubt i will tonight either. Im having an NT scan and am petrified something will show up! Am so scared as after having 3 early losses we just want this pregnancy to go well! Ive got a doppler so been listening to heartbeat each day which is nice and strong so just hoping my little bubs is a healthy beanie!!! Awwww the stresses!!! Im 35 aswell so a little higher risk for things! :dohh:

Am sure all will be well with your scan hun and we will have pics to compare and gender guess!! xx:happydance:

My symptoms have more or less gone now except for my sore huge bbs!! DH is loving them! Hee hee!! xx:thumbup:

How is everyone else??? Not long before we are all in 2nd trimester and we can relax that bit more. Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Inoue

Thanks mum2beagain - thats why i cant find any!! 

So there's a few people with scans in the next fews days, this is going to be so exciting for us! Im also having the NT scan so im keeping fingers crossed that everything is ok. 

Good luck everyone, the second trimester awaits :happydance:


----------



## KittieB

Hey everyone :) Sorry I've not been on for a while, have been moving house and have only just set up the internet. I've not had chance to catch up on everyone's posts, but just wanted to let you know I had my first scan last friday and our little monkey is happy and healthy! He/she was jumping around and kicking! They got my dates wrong and I am now due on the 23rd April, I've not had chance to change my ticker yet. 

I hope everyone else is ok and will look forward to reading about everyone's scans :)


----------



## Tilly87

Thats great news Kittie, glad all is well, i also had my scan last friday and feel like a weight has been lifted now i've seen my little baby, can't stop looking at my scan pics lol. Hope everyone is ok this morning? x


----------



## magicteapot

14 weeks today :o :o Still no sign of bump though! MS still hanging about, its the naughtiest ever! Soo fed up of being queasy! 

xx


----------



## Mari30me

magicteapot said:


> 14 weeks today :o :o Still no sign of bump though! MS still hanging about, its the naughtiest ever! Soo fed up of being queasy!
> 
> xx

Congrats on 14 weeks!! I just hit 14 weeks yesterday and my MS is still pretty bad. I really wish i would let up soon!! I am fed up too:( Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Marlee

I'm so jealous of you ladies getting 12 week scans. I haven't even seen my DR since 8+5. My next visit is at almost 16 weeks but I don't get a scan. Good news is I see a specialist and I get my next ultrasound in about 4.5 weeks (and will get to find out what we're having!!)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hey babyhopes, how did your scan today go? I hope you got some sleep last night and that all that worrying was for nothing. I'm so excited to see your scan pic, will try and put mine on later when the girls have gone to bed. It's been such a busy day, parents/teacher (very impressed) meeting and my middle baby had her first full day at school...as well as my scan...v emotional. Scan was fab, baby very lively and I'm two days further on than they first thought. Nt results through post within a week so fingers crossed for that. Friend of a friend had her scan today though and has an angel baby, really feel bad for her, and very grateful for my precious little one!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Brooke please can you change me to April 14th when you get a chance hunni?


----------



## Projectlover

I was sick in work today - morning sickness makes a late appearance at 11+3! Thought I was going to get away with it.:shrug:


----------



## Flowerbaby

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Hey babyhopes, how did your scan today go? I hope you got some sleep last night and that all that worrying was for nothing. I'm so excited to see your scan pic, will try and put mine on later when the girls have gone to bed. It's been such a busy day, parents/teacher (very impressed) meeting and my middle baby had her first full day at school...as well as my scan...v emotional. Scan was fab, baby very lively and I'm two days further on than they first thought. Nt results through post within a week so fingers crossed for that. Friend of a friend had her scan today though and has an angel baby, really feel bad for her, and very grateful for my precious little one!

Hey hun awww thats really said news about your friend hun xx So pleased your scan went well, mine did aswell! Yaaayyyy! My NT measurement was 1.6mm which is normal and i got put forward 3 days, awww our lo's are doing well arent they! Get my blood results back in a week, fingers x'd for us both!! xx
Will post a pic tmor, looking forward to cing yours hun!! I posted mine earlier in first tri for gender guesses and all but one say girl! Awww, how exciting!! xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> I was sick in work today - morning sickness makes a late appearance at 11+3! Thought I was going to get away with it.:shrug:

Oh no..fingers crossed it was a one off for you, that'd be really bad luck to get it that late on.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey babyhopes, how did your scan today go? I hope you got some sleep last night and that all that worrying was for nothing. I'm so excited to see your scan pic, will try and put mine on later when the girls have gone to bed. It's been such a busy day, parents/teacher (very impressed) meeting and my middle baby had her first full day at school...as well as my scan...v emotional. Scan was fab, baby very lively and I'm two days further on than they first thought. Nt results through post within a week so fingers crossed for that. Friend of a friend had her scan today though and has an angel baby, really feel bad for her, and very grateful for my precious little one!
> 
> Hey hun awww thats really said news about your friend hun xx So pleased your scan went well, mine did aswell! Yaaayyyy! My NT measurement was 1.6mm which is normal and i got put forward 3 days, awww our lo's are doing well arent they! Get my blood results back in a week, fingers x'd for us both!! xx
> Will post a pic tmor, looking forward to cing yours hun!! I posted mine earlier in first tri for gender guesses and all but one say girl! Awww, how exciting!! xxClick to expand...

 that's fantastic news...I was just thinking of you hun! I done some prediction things on another website and got boy, made me giggle though, I just can't see it after 3 girls! I managed to upload scan pic of lo giving us a lil wave, changed soo much since the scan 5 weeks ago, amazing! Will be looking out for your pic tomorrow, so glad all was well....you can sleep peacefully tonight now xx


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies getting 12 week scans. I haven't even seen my DR since 8+5. My next visit is at almost 16 weeks but I don't get a scan. Good news is I see a specialist and I get my next ultrasound in about 4.5 weeks (and will get to find out what we're having!!)

Im glad Im not the only jealous one! I saw the Dr at 9+3 and then my next visit I will be almost 16 weeks I think and no ultrasound but Ill get to schedule one then and cant wait to find out what we are having!!


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats pinkmummy and babyhopes on your scans, so glad they went well x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Hi Ladies - Can I join you ? Im expecting my 2nd on 5th April. I was originally in the March Mamas but they are all so far ahead it seems I will be more at home here !!

I can't make my mind up whether to have a planned csec this time around or try for a vbac. I had to have an emergency csec with my daughter. The decision seems to be on my mind all of my waking time. Its very frustrating !!

I hope everybody is well and MS is dying off for most of you. Is there anybody else that is going to have 2 babies under 2 ? Would love a bump buddy aswell if anyone hasn't got one yet !! xx


----------



## Tilly87

Welcome Laura x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Welcome Laura!!!

Well ive posted my scan pic as my avatar.....getting mixed reviews now, some say boy and some girl, but mainly girl......i think girl too looking at the nub as its fairly straight and not at an angle! ooohhhh only time will tell!!! xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I would say girl too looking at your pic - Are you intending to find out at your 20 week scan? 

Ive had 2 scans and on both baby was on its side so couldnt get good pic of its features or anything nub like !!! Baby looks to be awkward just like its sister !!


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies,

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and finally my little bean looks human! DH and I were so into looking at the baby that we barely paid attention to the lady taking the baby's measurements for the NT.
Anyone else had them ask if they had Jewish heritage? We found that question kinda weird...My DH has Jewish heritage but forgot to ask them why the question.

We get the results in a week so its a little nerve racking but I know our will be fine

The baby kept showing us his/her hand and it was jumping all around Heartbeat was strong at 164.

here's the baby!
 



Attached Files:







baby hutko.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mari30me

Welcome Laura!!! You are due 1 day after me! :)

Congrats on your scans ladies!! I am glad they went well. :)

I see my OB for the 1st time today. Before today, I have been seeing my family doc for all my appointments. I should be able to hear the HB again today, so excited!!!! My OB should book my 18-20 weeks scan today too. Yay!!

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> Welcome Laura!!!
> 
> Well ive posted my scan pic as my avatar.....getting mixed reviews now, some say boy and some girl, but mainly girl......i think girl too looking at the nub as its fairly straight and not at an angle! ooohhhh only time will tell!!! xx

Wow...what a lovely clear picture, I'm gonna guess a girl too. I put mine on as avatar too. Xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Welcome Laura  . Great pic LadyE. What a strange question, why on earth would they ask that?! My results are in a week too, I'm not too worried but will still feel better when it's out of the way. I don't think the risks are very high but an old colleague of mine asked the other day I'd I'd be getting an amnio as I'm a bit older....either she thinks I'm older than I am or she thinks it's risky at 30!! Either way it made me think about it a lot more......:-/


----------



## LadyE

Apparently it has something to do with birth defects related to the Jewish heritage... idk, we're not too worried about it just found it strange hehe. 

Im 28 and will be 29 when the baby is born, so I'm still in the low risk and so are you being 30...although the percentage increases a bit but it increases by less than 1% or so... nothing to worry about. I wont consider getting the amino until I'm over 35...that lady is ku-ku :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all!! I see some more beautiful scans posted!! Oh how I hope that I get another soon, if my Dr doesn't do one at my next visit then I am paying for one. A little trick or treat for myself. Well Dh and I changed our boys name because it ranks between #20 & #14 on the top 100 list so our boy (if it's a boy) will be named Cameron Emmett Joseph not Brayden anymore. Our girls name is still Airyonna Elise and nothing will change that.. I hope that you are all doing well and that those of you that were still dealing with ms are feeling better now. I also hope that those that have had really bad headaches are felling better too.


----------



## missangie

Hi Laura! Im due April 5th also!

Loving all the updates ladies. Wish I had some exciting updates but nothing too new here! still have MS and Im starting to show quite a bit which is surprising to me for being only 14 weeks! Im also in my sisters wedding this Saturday as the MOH and put on my dress last week and literally cried. Luckily the dress fits nicely and hides the tummy but my chest is FALLING out of it. It wasnt meant for big breasted women to begin with, and now I am even bigger then I was and its horrible. My sister flipped and my mom took the seam out a bit but I still show way more then I ever wanted to!


----------



## Tilly87

Lovely names wantingbbbump, i've banned my OH from talking about names until we have our 20wk scan as we find it so difficult to agree i want to find out the gender first then we only have to pick names for that sex lol x
I know how you feel missangie i'm normally a Bcup and am now a DD already lol x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

missangie said:


> Hi Laura! Im due April 5th also!

Yay !! I noticed in your siggy you were taking Clomid - Do you have PCOS ? x

I am currently a J cup - yep you read right a J !! My bust exploded when pregnant with my daughter and has never shrunk through breastfeeding. Luckily they dont seem to have grown at all with this pregnancy and I blooming hope they dont or I won't be able to see where I am going !!!


----------



## Inoue

Hi brooke - can you take me off the list. I had my 12 week scan today but my baby is no longer with us. Im in for a D&C tomorrow. 

Good luck to all here, i wish you the best =) xx


----------



## Mari30me

Inoue, I am so very sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. :hugs: xx


----------



## LadyE

Inoue, I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Inoue, I'm so sorry for your loss hunni... Thinking of you and praying for you xxx


----------



## Tilly87

So sorry for your loss Inoue, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so very sorry for your loss sweetie!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am 14wks today!! :happydance: My baby is a lemon. I have to say that I am loving being pregnant and not crying over every little ache or pain (yet) I really want to enjoy this because it's my last. I do have a bit of fear rolling in about labor now though. I am going 100% pain meds free and I am praying that I am one of those woman that are quite and not yelling at the top of my lungs. I haven't yelled with any of my kids yet but I have a crazy feeling that with this one I will be. I read you gals talking about bbs growing and OMG mine are huge. I have gone from a A/B cup to a D cup is a very short time. With my other kids they didn't grow until the last trimester. I wonder if this is a sign that I will get to keep some boob after BF'ing. One could hope huh. Before I had kids I was a 32DD and went down to a A/B :cry: but I have hope..lol How is everyone doing today? I am tired and very hungry. I woke up this morning starving like I hadn't ate in days. I am a pig now and I love it. My sense of smell is through the roof and I swear it's making food taste batter now.


----------



## brookettc3

Inoue I am so very sorry for your loss I will add your wings I hope to see you back in the pregnancy forums soon :/


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm sorry for your loss Inoue :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I wanted to show off my 14 week bump. Standing and sitting...lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111005_3.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









Snapshot_20111005_4.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## missangie

_LauraK1982_ said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura! Im due April 5th also!
> 
> Yay !! I noticed in your siggy you were taking Clomid - Do you have PCOS ? x
> 
> I am currently a J cup - yep you read right a J !! My bust exploded when pregnant with my daughter and has never shrunk through breastfeeding. Luckily they dont seem to have grown at all with this pregnancy and I blooming hope they dont or I won't be able to see where I am going !!!Click to expand...

J?? Wow, I am a DD and cannot imagine anything larger haha! Yes, I did take clomid but I do not have PCOS, just wasnt ovulating for an unknown reason!


----------



## missangie

Inoue, big hugs to you and am so sad to hear that you lost your baby :-(


----------



## Projectlover

Inoue - woke up thinking of you this morning. I hope everything goes as well as it can do today. x


----------



## Rachael1981

Inoue I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Not been in here for a while, been so busy! Hope everyone is doing well? I have my 12 week scan a week tomorrow (14th October) can't wait to finally see our little monkey!


----------



## Inoue

Thankyou all :hugs:

That was lovely to read projectlover, thankyou :cry: :hugs:. Just got my hospital bag ready so will be off in a few mins. It should all be over by today xxx


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck Inoue, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congrats on starting the second trimester wantingbbbump x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Inoue, my heart really goes out to you today hun, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Xx


----------



## Mari30me

Inoue, will be thinking of you today. xx


----------



## Mari30me

hey ladies!!

How is everyone today?? I saw my OB on Tues and everything looks great. :) The baby had a HB of 164. She booked for my 20 week ultrasound and it will be on Nov 10th. I am so excited!!! Not sure if we are going to find out the sex. Hubby does not want to, but I kinda do. So we will battle it out until then! lol My OB also told me she will not let me go overdue. I will be induced between 39-40 weeks. She did the same thing when I was pregnant with my son. Hubby and I make pretty big babies(9.5lb or bigger!!), and due to complications with my daughter's delivery, it is best to not go overdue. I am also going to try and see if I can make it without my anti-nausea meds today. Fx'd it will go well. :)

I hope everyone else is doing ok:)


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies. The D&C went well, the baby was removed and will be cremated at mine and my DH wishes. Im now recovering at home with pain relief. 

Thankyou all for your kind words, its always nice to read :) xxxxx


----------



## Tilly87

Glad everything went well Inoue, hope you recover well x


----------



## bw9522

hello all how is everyone doing


----------



## Tilly87

Hi, doing well, still feeling quite tired but managing to get up better in the morning now lol, mega hungry all the time so hopefully i don't get to huge lol, how is everyone else? x


----------



## magicteapot

MS still hanging on a teeny bit! Still gagging a fair bit and my stomach is sooo sensitive right now. Owington! Pretty tired too, hoping things return to normal soon =]

xx


----------



## Projectlover

I had my 12 week scan on Friday, everything looking good. I even got put a couple of days further ahead, so new expected due date is 18th April. Saw baby's hands and heartbeat good and fast!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> I had my 12 week scan on Friday, everything looking good. I even got put a couple of days further ahead, so new expected due date is 18th April. Saw baby's hands and heartbeat good and fast!

Great news, and lovely pic. I had my scan last mon, and I'm already impatient for my next one, ha ha.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I'm stupidly tired all the time, think its made worse that I am constantly running around after my dare devil daughter. Shes been walking since 9 1/2 months and is just into everything !!

This thread seems very quiet @ the moment (or is it always quiet?) :hugs: to everybody. xx


----------



## LadyE

magicteapot said:


> MS still hanging on a teeny bit! Still gagging a fair bit and my stomach is sooo sensitive right now. Owington! Pretty tired too, hoping things return to normal soon =]
> 
> xx

Same here! Have you been gagging worth anything? Like anything! On the metro, walking to the car, drinking water, so uncomf- almost worse than actual nausea. As nausea has gone away some, its been replaced with the gagging and nagging headaches. Can't wait to enter my second trimester so things can settle down! Happy sunday everyone! Off to a high end baby consignment shop I found to 'window shop' :)


----------



## missangie

Im just waiting for this morning sickness to end. still throwing up every morning and nauseous all day. ugh. I have a feeling I may be one of those "lucky" ones that is sick for a greater portion of their pregnancy! I will say though, I am enjoying this bump that is forming and I have been feeling flutters on the side where the baby is when I lay down at night. (Ive had a few tell me its too early but its been almost every night for the past week that Ive noticed the little bubbly popcorn feeling)


----------



## brookettc3

LadyE said:


> magicteapot said:
> 
> 
> MS still hanging on a teeny bit! Still gagging a fair bit and my stomach is sooo sensitive right now. Owington! Pretty tired too, hoping things return to normal soon =]
> 
> xx
> 
> Same here! Have you been gagging worth anything? Like anything! On the metro, walking to the car, drinking water, so uncomf- almost worse than actual nausea. As nausea has gone away some, its been replaced with the gagging and nagging headaches. Can't wait to enter my second trimester so things can settle down! Happy sunday everyone! Off to a high end baby consignment shop I found to 'window shop' :)Click to expand...

I gag all the time its so terrible every day I wake up and just begin gagging I have gotten used to it where I dont even run to the bathroom anymore I just let it go... Yesterday however I threw up all day. I hope this ends soon! Its driving me crazy! DO any of you look at the first tri and feel like you shouldnt be there anymore cause it seems so far away that you were 5 weeks and worried about HCG? I peek into the the second tri A LOT!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Im just waiting for this morning sickness to end. still throwing up every morning and nauseous all day. ugh. I have a feeling I may be one of those "lucky" ones that is sick for a greater portion of their pregnancy! I will say though, I am enjoying this bump that is forming and I have been feeling flutters on the side where the baby is when I lay down at night. (Ive had a few tell me its too early but its been almost every night for the past week that Ive noticed the little bubbly popcorn feeling)

I def feel little flutters already which is very early and I didn't think was possible...perhaps it's because it's my 4th but it's unmistakable. Enjoying the starth of so bump now as I've never really looked pregnant with my others  I do hope your sickness goes soon, must be dreadful.


----------



## missangie

Here is my 14 week photo I took a few days ago. (ignore the lovely orange spray tan, I was in my sisters wedding last night and all of us bridesmaids got airbrushed for the wedding.) https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/992/14wks.jpg


----------



## LadyE

brookettc3 said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicteapot said:
> 
> 
> MS still hanging on a teeny bit! Still gagging a fair bit and my stomach is sooo sensitive right now. Owington! Pretty tired too, hoping things return to normal soon =]
> 
> xx
> 
> Same here! Have you been gagging worth anything? Like anything! On the metro, walking to the car, drinking water, so uncomf- almost worse than actual nausea. As nausea has gone away some, its been replaced with the gagging and nagging headaches. Can't wait to enter my second trimester so things can settle down! Happy sunday everyone! Off to a high end baby consignment shop I found to 'window shop' :)Click to expand...
> 
> I gag all the time its so terrible every day I wake up and just begin gagging I have gotten used to it where I dont even run to the bathroom anymore I just let it go... Yesterday however I threw up all day. I hope this ends soon! Its driving me crazy! DO any of you look at the first tri and feel like you shouldnt be there anymore cause it seems so far away that you were 5 weeks and worried about HCG? I peek into the the second tri A LOT!Click to expand...

I totally read ahead to the second trimester! I hope the first trimester will be the only one that will seem like the longest since its the most fragile one. Its count down for us now, were a few days away! Next big milestone will be the sex? Anyone for sure wanting to find out? We're still debating... Any thoughts on pros and cons of finding out vs not?


----------



## missangie

LadyE, I cant wait to find out the sex! The way I see it, it can be a surprise in April or it can be a surprise in November and Im choosing November!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Here is my 14 week photo I took a few days ago. (ignore the lovely orange spray tan, I was in my sisters wedding last night and all of us bridesmaids got airbrushed for the wedding.) https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/992/14wks.jpg

Cute bump


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I didn't find out my firstborns sex until she was born and was a lovely surprise. Found out second and third time which was nice too but as I know this is the last pregnancy for me I would loved a surprise again, as I don't really have a preference. Hubby has put his foot down though, which is rare, and said we're finding out! I think he's terrified this one is a boy and he won't know what to do (we have 3 daughters), I have agreed so long as we keep it secret from everyone else, but goodness knows how long I'll be able to keep my mouth shut!? He he


----------



## brookettc3

LadyE I will be finding out this Saturday I am beyond excited to know pretty much everyone I know says BOY but we will see can't wait!


----------



## LadyE

You all bring up very good points, I think we will end up finding out. we plan to have more kids (this will be our first) so I know that at least for the last child (God Willing baby #3) we will leave it as a surprise bc I think there is something special and exciting about experiencing both knowing and not knowing. 


I'm counting down to Sat- 2nd trimester begins!

We get to see the bean again next Monday:happydance::cloud9: If we get a picture, I will post :)


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I haven't been on here for ages as we have been busy with my mum's visiting, then we moved house and finally we had guests come to stay.

My morning sickness is still around - not so bad anymore. Although last week I vomited 3 times :(

I had an ultrasound last Saturday (at 15 weeks) and was told that it could be a boy!! So excited either way. I just love knowing though. It feels so much more like there is a person in there if you know what I mean...


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies,

I have not been on in quite a few days. This past weekend was Thanksgiving here in Canada, so we were very busy. I have officially been off my morning sickness meds for 5days now, yay!! I still have MS, but it not as bad and I can handle it without the meds. 

I want to find out the sex of the baby, but my hubby does not.:( He said I could find out if I wanted to, but not tell him. I think that will be kind of hard to hold in for 4 months!! lol We did not find out with our dd and it was an amazing surprise. We found out with our ds, and it was great to know before as well. I kind of want to know this time, so I can prepare before hand. Having two kids already, I want to get as much done before the baby comes. Our ultrasound to find out the sex is on Nov10th!!! :) So we will see what we decide.

How is everyone else?? Leilah's_mummy, that is great you think it is a boy!!


----------



## LadyE

Just got our first trimester ratio testing back and we 'passed' with flying colors so to speak:thumbup:- 1/603, 1/2002 and 1/5000 cant remember which is which but all are negative so super happy:happydance:

Knew everything was gonna be fine, but always good to hear it from the doctor's too!

Come on 2nd trimester:telephone:


----------



## Mari30me

LadyE said:


> Just got our first trimester ratio testing back and we 'passed' with flying colors so to speak:thumbup:- 1/603, 1/2002 and 1/5000 cant remember which is which but all are negative so super happy:happydance:
> 
> Knew everything was gonna be fine, but always good to hear it from the doctor's too!
> 
> Come on 2nd trimester:telephone:

Congrats on your results!! I should get my genetic testing results back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I woke up with a cold on sunday..I hate being sick!!

LadyE~ I am so happy that you passed all of your testing.

Mari30me~ I am so going to find out what this baby is asap!! I want to start setting everything up because I have problems with preterm labor and I just want to be able to oooh and awww at my baby stuff while stuck in bed..lol


----------



## Mari30me

wantingabump - I can hardly wait to start buying baby stuff!!! I think I will start after my ultrasound on Nov10th. I think really want to find out. Will make the shopping and decorating alot more fun:) My husband is going to paint the baby's room over the Christmas holiday's. Fx'd you do not go into preterm labor.:) Hope your cold goes away soon. xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> wantingabump - I can hardly wait to start buying baby stuff!!! I think I will start after my ultrasound on Nov10th. I think really want to find out. Will make the shopping and decorating alot more fun:) My husband is going to paint the baby's room over the Christmas holiday's. Fx'd you do not go into preterm labor.:) Hope your cold goes away soon. xx

I know the moment I find out what this baby is it's going to be game on :thumbup: I don't have a room that is just for baby but I am thinking about painting my room to make it a little babish for the baby. Both my son and my oldest daughter have offered to share their rooms but I'm not sure how that will work while the baby is little. My daughter is going to be 13 when the baby is born so that might not work there. IDK. Thanks I hope that it leaves soon too. I hate being sick!


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> wantingabump - I can hardly wait to start buying baby stuff!!! I think I will start after my ultrasound on Nov10th. I think really want to find out. Will make the shopping and decorating alot more fun:) My husband is going to paint the baby's room over the Christmas holiday's. Fx'd you do not go into preterm labor.:) Hope your cold goes away soon. xx
> 
> I know the moment I find out what this baby is it's going to be game on :thumbup: I don't have a room that is just for baby but I am thinking about painting my room to make it a little babish for the baby. Both my son and my oldest daughter have offered to share their rooms but I'm not sure how that will work while the baby is little. My daughter is going to be 13 when the baby is born so that might not work there. IDK. Thanks I hope that it leaves soon too. I hate being sick!Click to expand...

Hope you get better soon x


----------



## Tilly87

So excited to be officially 2nd tri today!!! How is everyone feeling? x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Tilly87~ Congrats and welcome to the 2nd trimester!! Thanks I hope to feel better soon too.

OMG my ticker is saying that the gender can be seen on a U/S now!! Ooooh I want to know NOW..lol I hope that I can find out next week at my ob apt!! I am going to beg for one to be done!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Ah I can't believe that I am going to find out if it's a boy or girl in 3 days from now! Ahhhhhh :) I went to my OB today heard my little ones heart beat and they prescribed me reglan and prevacid has anyone ever heard of reglan? Anyways they had to because I have lost 12 lbs since my last visit and they are worried.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I haven't heard of it. Oh how I wish that I was having a scan to see what this little peanut is. I think my whole body has turned green with all of these ladies finding out what their having..lol I can't wait to hear if your having a boy or a girl!!! What do you think your having?


----------



## brookettc3

Maybe I should go to the gest complications section and ask I am sure they would know :/ aw do you have a 3D place near you that does private scans that is how I am finding out. I really don't know what I think this time... With my daughter I knew it and same with my son... I guess if I had to guess...boy What do you think you are having? :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

The only place I could find won't do a scan until 24 weeks Well there will be no point in paying for one then, I'm sure I'll get a 20wk scan and will know by then. I am going to ask my OB tomorrow if I can get a scan at my next apt on the 20th. My mom has a apt with him and I am going to go with. Shoot I am going to tell him that I will pay for it if I have to..lol I am thinking/dreaming girl but the 2 times I have seen the baby I think boy..lol I think it's got to the point where I just don't care if it's a boy or girl because I have both and I just want a healthy baby & to know what it is now so I can pick up a car seat, bedding things like that.


----------



## brookettc3

Couldn't wait for Saturday so I went just now ultrasound tech is 95% sure it's a girl!!!! <3 I def didn't see anything there but 3 lines ahhh yay :)


----------



## LadyE

brookettc3 said:


> Couldn't wait for Saturday so I went just now ultrasound tech is 95% sure it's a girl!!!! <3 I def didn't see anything there but 3 lines ahhh yay :)



OMG Congrats Brooke!!!:hugs::happydance:

It's begun, pretty soon, all of us on this thread will know our :baby: sexes!:cloud9:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls! How are we all! 

Well i got my NT scan results back and my baby is low risk for downs, was expecting it to be around 1/350 mark as im 35 but the result came back at 1/50,000! Wow we are soooo pleased! 

Congrats on being Team Pink Brookette, how sweet!!!

I dont think we are going to find out, although im certain its a girl......i think we just going to have a surprise...however at my 20 week scan that could all change! Hee Hee!

All my symptoms have now gone and a little tiny bump is starting to appear below my bloat.....its starting to really feel real now!!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Couldn't wait for Saturday so I went just now ultrasound tech is 95% sure it's a girl!!!! <3 I def didn't see anything there but 3 lines ahhh yay :)


Wow!! A little girl, congrats! :) I can hardly wait until my ultrasound on Nov 10th. I really want to know the sex, but hubby does not:(. But I will get my way!! lol


----------



## Mari30me

Well ladies.....I think MS is finally gone!!! yay!! The past few days I have felt MS less and less. When I woke up this morning, nothing!! :) I am eating food and actually enjoying.:) I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats Brooke on another little girl x
Can't wait to find out the gender of my baby, my 20wk scan is booked for 23rd Nov so hopefully we can find out if baby is being co-operative lol, glad everyones morning sickness is dissapearing and little bumps are forming x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ Congrats on your baby being a girl!! That's so exciting!!

Mari30me~ Yay for ms leaving!!! I remember the day I realized mine was gone.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations on a girl Brooke, 

Had my 12 week scan today, been moved from 12+5 to 13+2 so due date has changed to 18th April.

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/4ceb1e1a.jpg


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww so cute!!!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## LadyE

so so cute Twill!!:hugs: such a cute picture!

All, the bump online says 2nd trimester starts at 13 weeks, and then my health insurance website says 14 weeks and Ive read and seen other materials that say either 13 or 14...whats the consensus to us on here...??


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Ladies I am so ecstatic you have no idea here isa picture its blurry though it was much clearer while we were looking tat the screen:) Happy we get to see the little one again next wednesday <3
 



Attached Files:







14 week gender.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! We are all moving along so well, so happy to see the scan Twill!

Congrats on a little girl Brooke! How exciting :happydance:

We haven't had a scan since 6+4, November 11th can't come soon enough for us to find out the sex, I'm chomping at the bit to see LO. When I listened on my doppler last night he/she was moving like crazy all over the place! :cloud9:

LadyE, typically in the U.S and Canada 2nd tri is considered 12 weeks, and the UK is 14 weeks.


----------



## KittieB

Hey everyone :) I've not been on in a couple of weeks. To be honest I have been struggling! I work part time, am at university full time and also have just started a work placement for uni which is 2 hours away!! I did ask my uni to put me somewhere closer as i'm pregnant but they just ignored me :( Everything has been very stressful and I now have a UTI and am feeling really yuck :(

Sorry to have a moan, I've been finding everything really hard. Hopefully I will start to feel better soon when my second trimester kicks in. My 20 week ultrasound is on the 6th December, can't wait! :D

Congratulations Brooke on your little girl! And to everyone else who has had their scans. 

Has anyone started buying things yet? I'm soo tempted to buy some bits and bobs, it's so hard to resist!

Just to add - Brooke please can you change my due date as 23rd April :) thanks xxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw hun that is so crappy having to drive all that way! Walmart was getting rid of all their summer things, so they had 3-packs of onesies normally 8 dollars, marked down to 4.50. We bought one of every size! We're going to give our registry out mid November after our private gender scan. I say you can never have too many onesies or diapers/wipes things like that so I'd go for that if you want to start buying.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Twill~ Cute pic!!
Brooke~ What is the pic of? I couldn't tell..lol Don't you just love blurry pic's

LadyE~ I live in the US and my ob started my 2nd trimester at 12 weeks.

So I talked to the Dr today and he said due to the fact that his u/s is not a HR I have to wait till next month to find out what the baby is. I was sad at first but whats another 3 & 1/2 weeks after waiting this long..right. I kind of want to go team yellow and wait until birth to find out. My mom said it just adds stress not knowing because then everything is green & yellow. I went today and got my hair cut..my hair was soooo long they cut about a foot+ of hair off. My hair is now to my chin. I love it!!!

Here is my 15wk bump pic
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111013.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Whitbit22

Beautiful bump hun! Sorry you have to wait longer now :( To be honest, we are finding out but are still going gender neutral. Nowadays they have things in earth tones and they can go either way.. I want everything to be reusable for our next child!


----------



## missangie

hi ladies! lovely bump wantingbbump and congrats on the girl news brooke!

LadyE I live in the US and many said 12 weeks was 2nd tri but I also heard and saw a lot of 14 weeks. I decided to count 14 weeks as 2nd tri but beats me! someone on BNB posted this chart thing about the break down of trimesters and why some say one and some say another, but I cant remember where that is!

Nothing new to report here. I have my 2nd prenatal appt tomorrow. excited but not overly excited since i know I wont get a scan. We will get to hear babys heartbeat but I have a doppler and can listen whenever I like ;-) Curious to see if I have gained much weight. Im so jealous of everyone who has had multiple scans. I had one at my first appt at 9ish weeks and then will have my next one around 20 weeks. Tomorrow we will get to schedule that appt so at least I will get to start a countdown!!!  

Has morning sickness started to disappear for most of you? mines still hanging on strong. yuck! I am so ready to start feeling better


----------



## missangie

Oh! and I forgot to mention that I paid my deposit for a childbirth class! I am going to be taking a 5 week hypnobirthing class starting January 5th! I am going to go pick up the book and cd tomorrow so I can start reading!


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump that is such a cute bump already and so big, it looks lovely x
I'm so desperate to find out the gender of my baby now, my 20wk ultrasound is on the 23rd Nov so not to much longer unless my little one is a bit camera shy lol, this will be my last baby so going to wait until after my scan to start buying baby bits so i can buy them for the right sex.
Missangie, sorry your still feeling ill with morning sickness, hope it goes away for you soon x


----------



## missangie

just got back from my 2nd prenatal appt. Found out I have gained 8 lbs from before I was pregnant until now. yikes. Seems like a lot. My paperwork says the "normal" range is 1-4.5 lbs in the first 12 weeks and then 1 lb a week after that so if thats true, im on the high end of that "normal" range but still seems high. I think I need to watch what I am eating a little better :blush:

Good news though, we scheduled our ultrasound and it is in 3 1/2 weeks (nov. 8th) so let the countdown begin! I CANT WAIT to find out if this baby is a girl or a boy!

How everyone is having a great day and that you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hey ladies, had my 12 week scan yesterday. Everything is fine, and baby was moving round like mad! Official due date is 23rd April :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone. Been so busy last few days with the girls and their various school activities, school trips, dress up days etc. How is everyone feeling? Congrats to everyone entering the second trimester, and glad everyone is having lovely scans and test results. Fantastic news that you're having a little girl Brooke...have you been tempted to buy anything pink since you found out? X


----------



## Projectlover

Good morning ladies! Hope your weekends are going well. Anyone else having episodes of feeling their heart beat hard/fast? I guess it is something to do with the increased blood volume?


----------



## Tilly87

I have had that projectlover, especially if i'm really hot, its all normal so not to worry about it, hope everyone is feeling well? x


----------



## melly4390

hiya im due 24th april :)


----------



## Rachael1981

melly4390 said:


> hiya im due 24th april :)

Fancy seeing you here :winkwink:


----------



## KittieB

My baby is now a peach :D soo excited!! Only 1 week until the second trimester and 3 weeks till I get to hear my baby's heart beat for the first time :D


----------



## Mari30me

Projectlover said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope your weekends are going well. Anyone else having episodes of feeling their heart beat hard/fast? I guess it is something to do with the increased blood volume?

Yes, i feel my heart beat alot more now. When I was falling asleep last night, all I could feel was the pounding in my chest. So annoying!! I think it can be normal due to the increased blood flow. I asked my OB about this and she did not seem concerned at all.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone? I hope you all had a great weekend.:) Mine was not so good. Both my kids started to get sick on Friday night with colds. So me and DH have had no sleep all weekend. My dd is finally feeling better today, but ds is still pretty sick. Now I am starting to feel crappy:( I so hope I do not get a cold. 

Anyone starting to feel little flutters or kicks? I have been feeling then off and on since 14 weeks. Such an amazing feeling:)


----------



## twilliamssbt

I am 14 weeks on Wednesday and am positive for the last few days I have felt the odd flutter, it goes as quick as it comes and its never when I expect it so I can take more notice.

I guess will only know when it gets stronger.


----------



## Tilly87

I am having my 3rd baby and am slim but don't think i have felt anything yet, i can't wait until i do though x


----------



## missangie

Im pretty sure I started feeling this light bubbly fluttering feeling a little after 14 weeks but nothing definite, could very well have been something else but I did notice it more then a few times and on my left side which I know is where baby is. Last night though was the first night laying in bed where I am almost positive I was feeling the baby. I cant wait till I get that "no doubt about it- thats the baby" kick ;-)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am almost 16 wks and I can feel my peanut kicking!! Other people have felt baby too. I have a very funny Way TMI story but last night I gave my dh some sex and the baby kicked his manhood..lol he stopped and looked at me eyes all big and asked me if that was the baby, I smiled and said yes it kicked my cervix..hehe he leaned down kissed my bump and said "don't worry baby I won't hurt you" it was the sweetest thing ever!! I started crying..lol I am glad that the day ended on a good note because yesterday I had to find his puppy a new home and then we got the call that his grandpa had passed away in the morning. We are sad about his passing!! Lots of tears going on in our home.


----------



## KittieB

Wow that's so exciting that you are all feeling the baby kicking! I can't wait to feel my baby. What does it feel like? How many weeks do people usually start to feel their baby?


----------



## Tilly87

KittieB said:


> Wow that's so exciting that you are all feeling the baby kicking! I can't wait to feel my baby. What does it feel like? How many weeks do people usually start to feel their baby?

I never felt my 1st baby move until i was 21wks and my 2nd i was about 16-17wks, I will be 15wks tomorrow with my 3rd and haven't felt movement yet, I am a slim size UK 6-8 so hopefully it will be soon. My doc says some movements can be mistaken as it can possibly be gas, so don't worry if you haven't felt anything yet, neither have i and this is the 3rd lol x
Congrats to everyone who has felt movement bet your so excited, can't wait till i can tell everyone about baby moving x


----------



## LadyE

omg ladies how exciting to be able to feel the first movements! I cant wait to start feeling mine. Since this is my first Im on the look out because I feel like I will totally mistake it for gas! LOL

Had a quick 2nd trimester appt yday, all went well, got to hear the baby's heartbeat again- even my doctor smiled because she was so pleased with how strong the baby's heartbeat was. No sono :( but in about 1 month we get to find out the sex! So I'm already counting down!

Congrats again to all the ladies who have felt their first kicks!:hugs:


----------



## DJF

I think I felt the baby moving a couple of times last week. It was like a fluttering in my stomach and I felt it when I first woke up but was still laying in bed. However, not sure if it was the baby or just me wishing I felt movement :)

I am 16 weeks today!! I hope I feel something definite soon. We have our gender scan in 5 weeks.


----------



## brookettc3

Aw lucky ladies feeling the baby move I cant wait to feel my LO move. This is my third so I am hoping to feel something soon. My DD I felt around 20 weeks DS 16 so we will see <3 :) How is every one feeling? MS sticking around for some of you? Mine wont go away... :/


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls,hope you are all well.....ugh, i ached all day yesterday in my abdomen area, i had stomach gripes,indigestion, bad wind and just felt like i was completely bloated and uncomfortable, i woke up this morning and had my usual gently tummy rub to say good morning to baby and my uterus felt much higher and harder so i think baby must have been pushing all my organs and bits n pieces out of the way to make more room and thats what i was feeling yesterday! wasnt a nice day but feel much better today, no gripes or bloatedness and definetly have a more defined little bump now..... Has anyone else felt this?? :shrug:

As for feeling the baby i felt like somebody was blowing bubbles inside of my lower ab area earlier where i had heard babys h/b so maybe this is the start of feeling bubs?? I didnt have wind afterwards so wasnt windy bubbles, was a very strange sensation and only lasted a few seconds, infact im feeling it again now as i type! oooohhhh exciting!!:baby:

Anybody got anymore scans coming up? Mine isnt until 22nd November, hoping time goes quickly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hardly had a bump yesterday was just bloat and woke up to this today......my first bump pic @ 15 weeks! Post yours girls!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## missangie

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hardly had a bump yesterday was just bloat and woke up to this today......my first bump pic @ 15 weeks! Post yours girls!!! xx

CUTE bump! Ill take another pic on Thursday when Im 16 weeks and post that  You look great! as for scan, I have mine on Nov 8th, cant wait!


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies, Can i join in? Just had my 12 week scan and Im measuring 5 days ahead which puts me due at 26/04/12. I wont change my ticker as yet, however Im borderline April/May but my first 2 were early so Im sure its an April baby! xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

This is my bump at 16 weeks :)

With Leilah I had the smallest tiniest little bloat at 16 weeks, lol! So different this time!!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mari30me

Very cute bumps ladies!!! I had started to feel flutters around 14 weeks, but now I am 16+3 and have not felt them in a while. I know movement can be quite random right now, but I am still a worry wort! lol Also, in the past 2 weeks I have lost 5lbs! So weird, since at my OB on Oct 4th I had gained 13lbs so far. My MS is gone, so I have no idea why I have lost the weight. My appetite does not feel as great as before, but I still eat


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke, did you have lots of MS with your first DD, most people say you have a lot of MS with girls x

Cute bumps ladies, i am 15wks today and have a little bump, i will take a pic later and post x


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Aw lucky ladies feeling the baby move I cant wait to feel my LO move. This is my third so I am hoping to feel something soon. My DD I felt around 20 weeks DS 16 so we will see <3 :) How is every one feeling? MS sticking around for some of you? Mine wont go away... :/

Sorry your MS is still around. Hopefully it will let up soon. :) I have felt little flutter from 14 weeks on, but they do not happen that often. I can hardly wait to feel the baby move everyday! :)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Brooke - can you add me to the 1st page please ? Due 5th April. x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

So I thought that I had the names 100% locked in and then today it hit me...I hate not calling the baby by it's name!! I also didn't want to be upset if they told me that the baby is a girl after falling in love with the name Cameron so I am going to name the baby Cameron no matter what gender the baby is. My new and last girls name is... 
Cameron Elizabeth!! :happydance::cloud9: My boy name will stay the same. I love that I can now call the baby by name when I feel him/her moving/kicking! We have also decided to not tell anyone (other than all of you) what the baby is so I can post the name on facebook and talk about baby without giving anything away.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## charityhope

I love the make Cameron for a girl also! We call this baby Ziggy because I presented with symptoms when be or she was just a zygote. :) We find out Friday what we are having, at 13 weeks 5 days. So exited but sad to let go of the nick name Ziggy! I also have been feeling Ziggy squirming around for the last week. I know that's really early, but my dd was 10lbs and we are expecting another whopper at this rate. I am measuring 20 weeks.


----------



## LadyE

Cute name! Cameron can def work for boy or girl! We are still deciding on the boys name but the girl we have Grace Elizabeth (both family names)

Speaking of facebook, has everyone announced their FANTASTIC news yet? I/we haven't yet-and now I just feel like we should wait until we find out the sex...thoughts?

Hope everyone is doing alright... my nausea went away for a few days last week and yday and today its shown up again (not full force, but in an annoying way) 

Excited about Saturday, I'm in the DC area and its hosting a baby bump expo filled with great baby products, workshops and maternity clothes shopping! So I'm looking forward to it. :happydance:


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> So I thought that I had the names 100% locked in and then today it hit me...I hate not calling the baby by it's name!! I also didn't want to be upset if they told me that the baby is a girl after falling in love with the name Cameron so I am going to name the baby Cameron no matter what gender the baby is. My new and last girls name is...
> Cameron Elizabeth!! :happydance::cloud9: My boy name will stay the same. I love that I can now call the baby by name when I feel him/her moving/kicking! We have also decided to not tell anyone (other than all of you) what the baby is so I can post the name on facebook and talk about baby without giving anything away.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

I like the name Cameron:) That is what friends of ours named their daughter. I think the name is great because it works for a boy or girl. :) We have one girls name we like so far(Isabella) and no boys names yet. With our 1st 2 kids, we knew the names just came so easy to us, now it is alot harder.


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly87- Actually I had zero morning sickness with my DD but my DS I was pretty sick but still no where near as bad as I am now. :( 
littlecharli- Added ya 
LauraK- I added you as well 

If I missed anyone else please just send me another message and write my name before asking it really makes me pay attention lol 

So today I go in to double check gender 10 more hours!!! the count down has begun. 
I hope my LO stays a girl we have been really stuck on the name Rhylee Elizabeth


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Today was fun at my OB apt. The Dr was trying to get Cameron's HB on the doppler and he pushed in really hard, well it must of ticked Cameron off because the next thing I knew Cameron kicked me so hard that it hurt and made me cry out and made my tummy jump and the Dr's hand flew up :rofl:
Yep my baby kicked the Dr's hand off my bump, the Dr's eyes got huge as did my daughters watching it happen. It hurt so bad my body got a sheen of sweat all over. I had a full room with 2 of my daughters and my mom. We all had a good laugh about Cameron's temper. Baby's HR is 158 today. S/he is very active and doing good. I go back in 3 wks and then I get to find out if Cameron is a boy or a girl. So I will be counting down till Nov. 10th.


----------



## missangie

so exciting wantingbbump! You and I will find out within days of each other! I go in on Nov. 8th!


----------



## brookettc3

Well my little girl is now a little boy 100% sure like there is no mistaking it


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> so exciting wantingbbump! You and I will find out within days of each other! I go in on Nov. 8th!

That is so cool!! Are you counting down the days? I know I will be.

Brooke~ Wow congrats on having a boy!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Today was fun at my OB apt. The Dr was trying to get Cameron's HB on the doppler and he pushed in really hard, well it must of ticked Cameron off because the next thing I knew Cameron kicked me so hard that it hurt and made me cry out and made my tummy jump and the Dr's hand flew up :rofl:
> Yep my baby kicked the Dr's hand off my bump, the Dr's eyes got huge as did my daughters watching it happen. It hurt so bad my body got a sheen of sweat all over. I had a full room with 2 of my daughters and my mom. We all had a good laugh about Cameron's temper. Baby's HR is 158 today. S/he is very active and doing good. I go back in 3 wks and then I get to find out if Cameron is a boy or a girl. So I will be counting down till Nov. 10th.

Wow, you have a very strong baby!! I just felt my baby move the most it ever has tonight. I swear the baby was doing summer salts!! OMG, I find out the gender on Nov 10th as well!!! I can hardly wait and counting down the days with you. :)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Well my little girl is now a little boy 100% sure like there is no mistaking it

Congrats on a boy!! I can hardly wait to find out too!


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> so exciting wantingbbump! You and I will find out within days of each other! I go in on Nov. 8th!
> 
> That is so cool!! Are you counting down the days? I know I will be.
> 
> Brooke~ Wow congrats on having a boy!!Click to expand...

totally am counting down. even have a countdown ticker below for it haha. I just cant wait to start calling our baby by name!


----------



## missangie

here is 14 week photo (after spray tan for wedding) https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8567/29457157891206892851700.jpg

and here is 16 week photo (my naturally super pale self) https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats Brooke, do u have any pics?
I will get to find out my babies gender on the 23rd Nov feels so long away right now, i really want to know lol.
anyway how is everyone doing, i thought i felt some flutters yesterday but not entirely sure, i hope so though, have my 16wk check on the 25th Oct it will be the 1st time i hear the babies heartbeat, can't wait! x


----------



## brookettc3

My unmistakable little boy<3
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Tilly87

Wow that is defo a boy and you just got use to baby being a girl x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> here is 14 week photo (after spray tan for wedding) https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8567/29457157891206892851700.jpg
> 
> and here is 16 week photo (my naturally super pale self) https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg

What a cute bump you have!!!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> My unmistakable little boy<3

Oh yes, that is a boy!!! Congrats again:)


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> here is 14 week photo (after spray tan for wedding) https://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8567/29457157891206892851700.jpg
> 
> and here is 16 week photo (my naturally super pale self) https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg

super cute bump! My hubby told me last night I have finally popped!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies!!! I had such a crappy sleep last night. I was up at least 4 times to pee through the night, and then I could not go back to sleep at 545am.:( It is going to be a long day...... I hope I can nap later on. Anyone else starting to not sleep well?


----------



## Tilly87

I've not slept well since getting pregnant and have really weird dreams all the time, last night i dreamed i shaved all my hair off lol x


----------



## KittieB

For the past couple of nights i've had some really weird dreams too... last night I dreamt my little 2 bedroom house suddenly expanded so there was lots more room for the baby!


----------



## twilliamssbt

15 weeks on Wednesday

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/d7778a45-1.jpg


----------



## DJF

I haven't been sleeping great either for most of my pregnancy. I wake up about 3 times in the night because I have to pee and often can't fall back to sleep.


----------



## brookettc3

Sounds like none of us are getting the sleep we need! I dreamed that I started bleeding terribly and was rushed to the ER woke up crying. So that kept me up not to mention the 3-4 times a night I wake up to pee just to have to wake up with my kids at 6AM! Ugh it's worth it though! I felt the baby move last night and this morning! :)


----------



## buttercup3

My dreams have been wild! A few times now I have woke up crying, and now my husband is having weird dreams! Not all involve the baby but two memorable ones have been one where I had to have the baby in jail and another where they wouldn't let me see the scan and everyone had a big secret I wasn't allowed to share!

Not looking as big as some other ladies yet because I lost 1.5 stone with the hyperemesis but I do feel a little stretched in my tummy!

I think I'm beginning to nest too - I see cats in the street and want to cuddle them and bring them home and I want to buy the baby everything I see, but we are moving house (possibly) before baby is born so I need to wait until the start of next year but I am yearning to sort baby's room.


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies 2 weeks 6 days untill my 20 wk scan god this pregnancy is flying by its crazy just how quick it's going we're staying team :yellow: but still looking forward to seeing hubs again anyone else not finding out the sex? X


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies! How is everyone today. Have any of you been suffering from headaches? I have been getting some bad ones in the last week or so. I try not to take anything, but sometimes I need to take a tylenol. I do no remember if I got the his many headaches in my 1st 2 pregnancies. I will mention it to my OB next.


----------



## LadyE

Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone today. Have any of you been suffering from headaches? I have been getting some bad ones in the last week or so. I try not to take anything, but sometimes I need to take a tylenol. I do no remember if I got the his many headaches in my 1st 2 pregnancies. I will mention it to my OB next.

Yup, I got a horrible headache early Sunday morning and it went on throughout the day all day Sunday and Monday And I woke up this morning with a lingering one. If I would have known my body was gonna trade MS for headaches, I almost think I'd rather have thrown up the first 3 months then be dealing with these annoying headaches. I swear I must have taken 4 warm showers justto see if the water falling on my head would help (Im trying to avoid taking meds too) but at some point I had to give in and take the meds. I just couldn't take it anymore. Doctor says its normal as long as its not accompanied by another symptom (i.e. bleeding, cramps, etc). So I guess this is all part of the process :flower:


----------



## mum2beagain

I had horrific headaches from 6/16 weeks thankfully there nearly non excistant now and I also had them with my son my dr says women tend to get them with one sex over the other so I'm thinking this bubs is a boy too x


----------



## Mari30me

LadyE said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How is everyone today. Have any of you been suffering from headaches? I have been getting some bad ones in the last week or so. I try not to take anything, but sometimes I need to take a tylenol. I do no remember if I got the his many headaches in my 1st 2 pregnancies. I will mention it to my OB next.
> 
> Yup, I got a horrible headache early Sunday morning and it went on throughout the day all day Sunday and Monday And I woke up this morning with a lingering one. If I would have known my body was gonna trade MS for headaches, I almost think I'd rather have thrown up the first 3 months then be dealing with these annoying headaches. I swear I must have taken 4 warm showers justto see if the water falling on my head would help (Im trying to avoid taking meds too) but at some point I had to give in and take the meds. I just couldn't take it anymore. Doctor says its normal as long as its not accompanied by another symptom (i.e. bleeding, cramps, etc). So I guess this is all part of the process :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry your are suffering from bad headaches too. I had my horrible headache/migraine on Thurs night. There was so much pressure in my head, I felt like it was going to explode. It was better friday morning. But I have had lingering headaches since. We did have bad weather all last week, and sometimes I am affected my low pressure weether systems. I really try not to take meds as well, but sometimes I cave. My headches started right after MS left! lol


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> I had horrific headaches from 6/16 weeks thankfully there nearly non excistant now and I also had them with my son my dr says women tend to get them with one sex over the other so I'm thinking this bubs is a boy too x

I think I had more headaches with my dd, then with my ds. I slighty remember getting migraine like headaches when pregnant with my dd. Maybe it's a girl!! lol I just hope my headaches don't last the rest of my pregnancy! :(


----------



## mum2beagain

Mine were migraines too my doc also said by 20weeks they should go x


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Mine were migraines too my doc also said by 20weeks they should go x

Oh, I hope mine clear my 20 weeks. Just 2.5 weeks to go!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone, I've not checked in for ages! Hope everyone is doing well? My headaches have improved, especially since I found 4head...a stick that you rub on your head and is safe to use in pregnancy...I'm so pleased I've found an alternative to tablets all the time as paracetamol just weren't doing the job! Having very strange, and bad dreams though..my husband us a police officer and some things he tells me are really playing on my mind and coming out in dreams..especially that someone tried to kill his unborn baby with his mistress by kicking her! Thankfully he's now in prison! Worrying lots that I no longer feel pregnant :-(


----------



## missangie

ive been suffering with bad headaches too. almost every day, usually only work days it seems like which i think most have something to do with the stress of work or possible me drinking less water? not sure but i have had to take tylenol a few times


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies so I need your advice... Okay I know it's a tad early to be stressing about this but... Baby ahower... Okay I am due April 11th so most people would have a shower in late FEB early march right? Well that's impossible because my kids bdays are Feb 16 and Feb 25th so that would make it so I am A super far along during the baby shower or B I do it Jan 22nd or 29th at 28 weeks? I am so confused because i don't want to be rushing to prepare the babies furniture and gear so soon before the bby is born...


----------



## brookettc3

16 week photo <3
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I say have it when you want to. It's suppose to be a fun thing for you and if your stressed out over the other kids birthdays and getting ready for baby then have it in Jan. I love the bump photo. Your bump is making me feel like a house:haha: Here is my 17wk bump.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111027.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









Snapshot_20111027_3.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm so jealous of the lovely bumps ladies, I just look like I've put on weight! We don't do baby showers here in england, they sound like fun!


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump- thank you I feel the same but friends of mine are commenting oh wow that's so early and what not but it's when I want to do it and works best. I mean I am co hosting (took 1/2 the responsibilyy) so I think I can do it whenever. 
You'r bump makes me beyond jealous I want to a have a nice big one were there is no mistaking it right now I just look like I have gained weight


----------



## Projectlover

We have had an early push for preparation! Started moving things out of the room which will be our new office so we can move in the desk and bookshelves from what will be the nursery. Can't believe how much we have thrown out already - and put on ebay. I have had that CD rack in my wardrobe for 5 years. Feels good!!

I have just a little chubby bump that looks like I have been over indulging. Had to buy roomier trousers, but nowhere near ready for maternity gear yet.


----------



## SAJ

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due April 24th <3


----------



## missangie

welcome SAJ


----------



## Mari30me

SAJ said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due April 24th <3

Congrats and welcome! :)


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies :wave: Hope pregnancy is treating you all well? just thought i'd drop in and say hello, dont know if anyone will remember but I had an early MC that was due in April. Just poping by to let u know I am now due in June. Hopeing this one is a sticky xx


----------



## Mari30me

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Hope pregnancy is treating you all well? just thought i'd drop in and say hello, dont know if anyone will remember but I had an early MC that was due in April. Just poping by to let u know I am now due in June. Hopeing this one is a sticky xx

Hey!! I remeber you:) Congrats on your pregnancy:)
H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## LadyE

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Hope pregnancy is treating you all well? just thought i'd drop in and say hello, dont know if anyone will remember but I had an early MC that was due in April. Just poping by to let u know I am now due in June. Hopeing this one is a sticky xx


Congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## missangie

hannpin said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Hope pregnancy is treating you all well? just thought i'd drop in and say hello, dont know if anyone will remember but I had an early MC that was due in April. Just poping by to let u know I am now due in June. Hopeing this one is a sticky xx

I am so glad you came on here to tell us! I am SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats hannpin! praying for a sticky bean for you x


----------



## Tilly87

I now have a noticeable bump 16wks6days!


----------



## Mari30me

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I just got back from my prenatal appt. My OB is sending me for the big 3hr sugar test this week. I have been having alot of headaches the past few weeks, and also some visual disturbances with my nighttime vision. I am also seeing an eye doc tonight to make sure there is nothing wrong with my eyes. My vision has just become very grainy at night. My 2 previous pregnancies were text book perfect, now this one is throwing me a curve ball! lol My OB will also see me every 2 weeks now to monitor my symptoms and blood pressure. My BP was fine today and hopefully it will stay that way:).
On a better note, the baby is doing great and the HB was 156:)


----------



## brookettc3

Aw Tilly I am so jealous of your bump is it too precious! 
Mari- I hope you start feeling better soon and its nothing serious..


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks Brooke, i'm so glad i'm starting to get a proper bump lol x

Mari, hope you do better soon and its nothing to serious x


----------



## Marlee

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies so I need your advice... Okay I know it's a tad early to be stressing about this but... Baby ahower... Okay I am due April 11th so most people would have a shower in late FEB early march right? Well that's impossible because my kids bdays are Feb 16 and Feb 25th so that would make it so I am A super far along during the baby shower or B I do it Jan 22nd or 29th at 28 weeks? I am so confused because i don't want to be rushing to prepare the babies furniture and gear so soon before the bby is born...

I'm actually having one of mine in DECEMBER! My doctor doesn't want me traveling after 29 weeks and all of my family is 7-15 hours away, and with the holidays Dec was our only option. 

We find out on Friday what we are having! I haven't even had an ultrasound since 8 weeks so I don't even have a clue what my little nugget looks like, and not much of a bump yet...so super excited to find out!!
 



Attached Files:







17w.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx ladies:) Just got back from the eye doc and my eyes are perfectly healthy. As for my grainy nighttime vision, he said it could just be from the pregnancy. There is alot more blood flow in the body with pregnancy so maybe that is affecting my eyes. Just have to wait and see once the baby is born, but thank god it is nothing serious. I am going for my sugar test on Sat. I am not looking forward toi it because I have to sit there for 3 hours!! It is going to be so boring so I better bring a book! lol 

Marlee - good luck with your gender scan on Friday:) I have mine next week on the 10th!!


----------



## missangie

alright everyone, Im starting to feel like a fatty now. 

Here is my 16 week photo https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6373/29810258091922157851700.jpg

and my 18 week (well more like 17+5) https://img560.imageshack.us/img560/156/b18weeks.jpg

I cant believe how much bigger I am... slightly scary!


----------



## missangie

Marlee, I cant wait to hear what you are having!!

and Tilly, very cute bump you have!


----------



## auraobie

HI ladies, can't believe i have only just discovered this thread...i have only been on BnB for about 14 weeks! lol! I am due April 13th and would love to join? x


----------



## Tilly87

Love the bump photo's ladies its amazing how much we grow in a short space of time!
Good luck everyone with your gender scans, i have mine in 21days so still a few weeks to wait, does anyone have any idea what they are having? x


----------



## LadyE

Congrats on all the baby bumps! I cant believe we are all getting ready to know the gender, good luck to all! We have our scan scheduled for the 14th!! Super excited!

Mari, I am glad to hear you are feeling better:hugs:

Is everyone going to register immediately after finding out the sex? I kinda want to only because we have so many other things to do as well as far as the nursery and some home improvement projects we want to accomplish before the baby comes.


----------



## mum2beagain

hey ladies well here are my 18 week bump photos







i feel huge!! lol


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I am finding out the gender in less than 23 hours!! I am getting a super early gender scan and I can't wait!


----------



## Marlee

I find out tomorrow as well!


----------



## Mari30me

Good luck onyour genders scans tomorrow ladies!! Update us ASAP after! :) My ultrasound is 1 weeks today and I am so excited. Already have a boy and girl, so I am so curious to know that sex this time. GL


----------



## Projectlover

Great looking bumps ladies! I am a bit envious!! I had my 16 week appointment with the midwife today and we got to hear the heartbeat. Found it no problem and it was chugging away at about 160bpm. Good luck with the gender scans - loads coming up. Hopefully oif baby is playing ball I will find out on 1st December.


----------



## BWilliams

I found out the 25th I'm having a baby boy!


----------



## Mari30me

BWilliams said:


> I found out the 25th I'm having a baby boy!

Congrats on a baby boy!!! I find out 1 week today!:)


----------



## KittieB

Wow... can't believe people are starting to find out the gender :D Congratulations to those who have and I'm looking forward to hearing from the people that are finding out tomorrow :)

I'm finding out my baby's gender on the 6th december... seems like ages away yet! I have a midwife appointment next week and can't wait to (hopefully) hear the heartbeat. I've recently moved house so this is the first time I will meet my new midwife :)


----------



## mum2beagain

I feel a bit jealous of everyone finding out as we're not finding out, we did with our dd and ds but this time were going for a surprise so I'm excited to not know but sad a little too butcive promised fb this time he can have his way lol x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain~ Part of me doesn't want to know until Cameron is here but dur to the fact that I am now 100% a single mom I am hoping that I can find out on the 10th so I can get ready before baby is here.



Hey all so much has changed in my life...My OH and I have called it quits after 9 years together and I am now moving out into my old house. I am not happy about moving into a 3 bedroom with a family of 5 with a baby on the way but I am going to make sure all of my kids have a room and I will be taking the couch. I am sad about the split but I guess thats life sometimes and I will get through it. He really hasn't been a help with the home or kids so really I have been living as a single mom for all of these years anyways. I hate packing and moving because it's sooooo much work and I was just wanting to relax being pregnant. Thank god I own my home outright so my bills won't be too bad and I will still have money for my kids. I do feel like a bad mom because I had to bite my pride and go on food stamps...(for the first time ever) That is a low blow and makes me feel really bad about myself.
My kids dad's don't pay child support and I have no idea where he is to get it from him. (Dumb dead beat dads) I really hope that you all don't judge me now, I really feel like I have a huge sign that reads "loser mom" above my head. IDK like I said I just feel like crap, really down and out at the moment.


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I'm sorry you are going through this right now :(

Big, big, big hugs!!!


----------



## missangie

wantingbbbump, I am so sorry to hear that you are going through all of this. I definitely dont think you are a loser mom, you must be a very strong woman to be able to handle everything that is going on! Keep your chin up and I hope everything starts looking up for you


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thanks, I have always been a person that thought that people shouldn't have kids if they can't afford them (except for medical help) and here I am having to turn to the state for help. I do have a income but it's not much a month and so I really had no other choice because of my girls dad not paying his child support. Gosh I hate this!!! I know it's not going to be a forever thing but man it seems like when life gets hard it just keeps going down hill. But you know what they say...it can only get better because it has no where to go but up!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> mum2beagain~ Part of me doesn't want to know until Cameron is here but dur to the fact that I am now 100% a single mom I am hoping that I can find out on the 10th so I can get ready before baby is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all so much has changed in my life...My OH and I have called it quits after 9 years together and I am now moving out into my old house. I am not happy about moving into a 3 bedroom with a family of 5 with a baby on the way but I am going to make sure all of my kids have a room and I will be taking the couch. I am sad about the split but I guess thats life sometimes and I will get through it. He really hasn't been a help with the home or kids so really I have been living as a single mom for all of these years anyways. I hate packing and moving because it's sooooo much work and I was just wanting to relax being pregnant. Thank god I own my home outright so my bills won't be too bad and I will still have money for my kids. I do feel like a bad mom because I had to bite my pride and go on food stamps...(for the first time ever) That is a low blow and makes me feel really bad about myself.
> My kids dad's don't pay child support and I have no idea where he is to get it from him. (Dumb dead beat dads) I really hope that you all don't judge me now, I really feel like I have a huge sign that reads "loser mom" above my head. IDK like I said I just feel like crap, really down and out at the moment.

I am so sorry you are going through this now:hugs: I do not think you are a loser mom at all. We are here to support you, please know that. Stay strong and will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## mum2beagain

Aww sorry ur going through this hun I don't think you sleeping on the couch is a good idea though not being pregnant and when baby comes he/she will need a place to sleep could ur 3 girls not share then ur Dom have his own room then u and baby in another room especially as you want to co sleep u will need a bed not a sofa hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain said:


> Aww sorry ur going through this hun I don't think you sleeping on the couch is a good idea though not being pregnant and when baby comes he/she will need a place to sleep could ur 3 girls not share then ur Dom have his own room then u and baby in another room especially as you want to co sleep u will need a bed not a sofa hunny :hugs: xx

My oldest, myself and the baby are all going to share the master bedroom after baby is here. My master is huge!! I just have to get a twin or full size bed first. I have a king now and that's just way too big for just me and Cameron. I sleep on my couch now because my bed is way too soft and it kills my back. I had my 3 girls in a room before and OMG the fighting..lol They would fight over everything and the biggest fight was over who made what mess while cleaning and I am so not going to deal with that again. My oldest is a neat freak like me so we should do just fine in a room together. My daughter and I talked about just sleeping in the same bed but thats not going to work because she is a huge bed hog & she moves a lot while sleeping.

I have to say thank you all for being so understanding!!!! :hugs: My EX and I are going to try to stay friends because of the kids and the fact that we do still love each other and he is going to help with what ever I need or the kids needs so that makes me happy. I am hoping that he will realize how much he misses having a family and then step up and be the man that we need him to be. He is okay with things that I know other men wouldn't be okay with and things that women would leave any man over. Like not putting a proper amount of food in the house, treating the kids and I like we are a burden, living in a unfinished home with tons of money in the bank to get it all done. I am mostly a stay at home mom but it's because I am in a ton of pain everyday and working/standing makes it worse so I applied for SSI/disability and was approved so I get a small amount of money a month because of the things wrong with me. Well after I had money again he started making me pay for everything that the kids and myself needed. I have always worked all of my life, I started babysitting at age 10 and did that until I was 16 and then worked up to 2 jobs at a time. I wasn't the kind of person that ever asked for help from anyone so when my Dr and surgeon told me that I couldn't work anymore it was the worst day of my life. I didn't know how to not work, I felt like I was having to roll over and play dead. Over time and after talking with my Dr's and the people at SSI they made me feel better about having to get the help. Now having to get more help just is such a low blow for me because it really goes against everything I believe and stand for. But at the same time I have to be able to take care of my kids and it's not like I am getting any kind of cash through welfare so I am kind of happy about that. They also are going to be helping me find my kid's dad so they can start forcing him to pay his child support. He owes me over $60,000 in back owed support now because he has never paid it, not one dollar and I really did take pride in the fact that I took care of the kids on my own, they had everything they asked for, they had nice clothing and things. My mom said that I shouldn't feel bad because of how hard I have worked for so long and that it's not my fault that my EX husband beat me and left me broken (my girls dad) I also have a disease where I get huge blisters all over my feet and hands, like I fell in a fire and OMG do they hurt when it acts up. I feel bad because 3 of my now 4 kids has it. One of my daughters has it so bad that most of the time she can't walk...it breaks my heart. She also has autism. The one thing that I wish my kids didn't get from me and they got it. I really am praying that this baby doesn't get it too ( the blisters not the autism.) OMG I'm sorry this is so long but it feels really good getting it all out!!


----------



## Marlee

sorry wantingbbbump - big hugs!

I had my u/s today - first time I've seen baby since 8 weeks, so it was VERY exciting. Everything looked perfect which was exciting...and we found out we are having...

:blue:
 



Attached Files:







peuf_20111104_34.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









peuf_20111104_37.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tilly87

BWilliams said:


> I found out the 25th I'm having a baby boy!

Congrats on your baby boy x


----------



## Tilly87

Marlee said:


> sorry wantingbbbump - big hugs!
> 
> I had my u/s today - first time I've seen baby since 8 weeks, so it was VERY exciting. Everything looked perfect which was exciting...and we found out we are having...
> 
> :blue:

Congrats on your baby boy x


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> mum2beagain~ Part of me doesn't want to know until Cameron is here but dur to the fact that I am now 100% a single mom I am hoping that I can find out on the 10th so I can get ready before baby is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all so much has changed in my life...My OH and I have called it quits after 9 years together and I am now moving out into my old house. I am not happy about moving into a 3 bedroom with a family of 5 with a baby on the way but I am going to make sure all of my kids have a room and I will be taking the couch. I am sad about the split but I guess thats life sometimes and I will get through it. He really hasn't been a help with the home or kids so really I have been living as a single mom for all of these years anyways. I hate packing and moving because it's sooooo much work and I was just wanting to relax being pregnant. Thank god I own my home outright so my bills won't be too bad and I will still have money for my kids. I do feel like a bad mom because I had to bite my pride and go on food stamps...(for the first time ever) That is a low blow and makes me feel really bad about myself.
> My kids dad's don't pay child support and I have no idea where he is to get it from him. (Dumb dead beat dads) I really hope that you all don't judge me now, I really feel like I have a huge sign that reads "loser mom" above my head. IDK like I said I just feel like crap, really down and out at the moment.

Sorry to hear your going through this, hope things get better for you soon x


----------



## LadyE

Tilly87 said:


> BWilliams said:
> 
> 
> I found out the 25th I'm having a baby boy!
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy xClick to expand...

Yay, Congrats on your baby boy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LadyE

Marlee said:


> sorry wantingbbbump - big hugs!
> 
> I had my u/s today - first time I've seen baby since 8 weeks, so it was VERY exciting. Everything looked perfect which was exciting...and we found out we are having...
> 
> :blue:

Congrats on your baby boy!!!:happydance:


----------



## LadyE

Wantingbbbump said:


> mum2beagain~ Part of me doesn't want to know until Cameron is here but dur to the fact that I am now 100% a single mom I am hoping that I can find out on the 10th so I can get ready before baby is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all so much has changed in my life...My OH and I have called it quits after 9 years together and I am now moving out into my old house. I am not happy about moving into a 3 bedroom with a family of 5 with a baby on the way but I am going to make sure all of my kids have a room and I will be taking the couch. I am sad about the split but I guess thats life sometimes and I will get through it. He really hasn't been a help with the home or kids so really I have been living as a single mom for all of these years anyways. I hate packing and moving because it's sooooo much work and I was just wanting to relax being pregnant. Thank god I own my home outright so my bills won't be too bad and I will still have money for my kids. I do feel like a bad mom because I had to bite my pride and go on food stamps...(for the first time ever) That is a low blow and makes me feel really bad about myself.
> My kids dad's don't pay child support and I have no idea where he is to get it from him. (Dumb dead beat dads) I really hope that you all don't judge me now, I really feel like I have a huge sign that reads "loser mom" above my head. IDK like I said I just feel like crap, really down and out at the moment.

big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congrats on your baby boy Marlee xx


----------



## Mari30me

Good morning ladies!! I hope you are all feeling well. I have been hit with a bad cold/flu and now it has gone to my chest. Every time I cough it is like someone is stabbing me in the chest:( I really hope my immune system kicks in soon or I am gonna have to make a trip to the docs for some antibiotics. On a happier note, only 4 more days until my gender scan!!! I am so excited:)


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry your so ill Mari, hope you feel better soon and don't need any antibiotics x


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump- sounds like it was for the best and don't feel Terrible for being on food stamps it really just shows that you would do anything to put food on the table for your kids. I think it sounds like you are doing an amazing job! I know that even if I had my two kids and on my own I would be living with my mom and have to be on some sort of government assistance! 

Congrats on the genders boys boys boys I wonder if we will get any girls..


----------



## kimiflo

Found out I'm having a baby............ BOY! :) so happy!


----------



## Mari30me

kimiflo said:


> Found out I'm having a baby............ BOY! :) so happy!

Congrats on a baby boy!! There are sure alot of boy's already:) I have my gender scan on Thrus and cannot wai!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! I am starting to feel alot better today. I still have a nasty cough, but my chest does not hurt as much. I had my 2hr glucose test on Sat and I think it went pretty well. I will get the results on my next OB appt which on Nov 17. I hope everyone is well. 
3 more days until my gender scan!! yay:)


----------



## BWilliams

Wow April is the month for boys! I had a private 3d scan to find out early the gender and today is my ultrasound to confirm with my doctor I'm so excited I love seeing my little man! I'll post pictures soon of he's 3d scan he was such a goof ball!


----------



## KittieB

Wow there are so many boys! My gender scan is still 4 weeks away, but I have a funny feeling I'm having a girl... but we'll see :) I don't have a preference.

Can't wait for my midwife appointment on Thursday, get to here babba's heartbeat :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thank you all for your support!! :hugs:

Congrats to everyone that has found out the gender!! Looks like there is going to be a ton of boys here in April. I find out in 3 days what my little peanut is :happydance: Everyone is saying boy for me and I have a feeling they are right. I'm not too sure if the baby's name will be Cameron because when the baby is playing and I say Cameron it will stop moving...every time. Guess I am going to be back to picking out a name because if s/he is showing that s/he doesn't like the name I can't use it..lol I am leaning towards going back to Airyonna Elise for a girl and Emmett Joseph for a boy. Part of me wants to come up with a list of names and then pick one after the gender scan or maybe just waiting for baby to get here and then choose a name. I really want to take my time with the name with this baby because I had my other kids names picked before they were born but when they were here the name didn't fit but I went with them anyways. Gosh naming babies is so hard!!
Has anyone picked names yet?


----------



## Tilly87

Congrat BWilliams on your little boy, can't wait to see your pics x

Kittie will be interesting to know if you have a girl, can't wait to find out x

Wantingbbbump hope you have been feeling better and things start to go well for you, i agree names are so difficult, we have none pick out yet, we are hoping to find out the sex at the gender scan and then get talking about names, the countdown is on its 15days away!! can't wait to hear your update on gender x


----------



## LadyE

yay for all the boys! 7 more days until we find out what we're having- strong feeling its a boy!


Have any of you looked into cloth diapers? Just started doing the research and they are def not the cloth ones our mothers and their mothers grew up using!


----------



## Mari30me

So many boys!!! 

wantingabump - I hope you are feeling a bit better:) I find out the sex in 3 days too!! Yay! My ultrasound is on Thurs @1pm est. :) My hubby still does not want to know the sex, but I do. So for now, I will know the sex and he won't. We will see how long that lasts!! lol 

I really don't have feeling of what I am having. Sometimes I thik girl, but who knows! As for names, we've got nothing:( Hopefully we will have the name sorted by the time the baby gets here:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

LadyE said:


> yay for all the boys! 7 more days until we find out what we're having- strong feeling its a boy!
> 
> 
> Have any of you looked into cloth diapers? Just started doing the research and they are def not the cloth ones our mothers and their mothers grew up using!

I am going to be using cloth diapers. My mom and I are going to be making the diaper covers..she is really good at sewing and I watched a few videos on youtube on how to make them and it looks pretty easy. I also like the fact that I won't be adding to landfills, there is less chance of diaper rash, They cost less...well the diaper covers are costly thats why I am making them, and I have heard that they hold in potty smells better.


Okay ladies what do you all think of Kallie Elise Tobin for a girls name?
Kallie means Most Beautiful and Elise means God is my vow. I am loving this name but I am pretty sure the baby is a boy so my hard work finding the "perfect" name might be all for nothing..lol I am 99% sure I will be sticking with Emmett for a boy because it means Strength and this little peanut is really strong. Joseph means He will enlarge..:haha: every mans dream :rofl:

I can't wait to find out if this baby is a boy or a girl. I've even asked baby to kick if it's a certain gender...lol like the baby knows what a girl or a boy is right now.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> So many boys!!!
> 
> wantingabump - I hope you are feeling a bit better:) I find out the sex in 3 days too!! Yay! My ultrasound is on Thurs @1pm est. :) My hubby still does not want to know the sex, but I do. So for now, I will know the sex and he won't. We will see how long that lasts!! lol
> 
> I really have feeling of what I am having. Sometimes I think girl, but who knows! As for names, we've got nothing:( Hopefully we will have the name sorted by the time the baby gets here:)

I am feeling better. I will find out at about the same time that you do :happydance: I am on the west coast and my apt is at 11am. I am going to tell only a few people what baby is but other than that I am saying that they couldn't tell because of how baby was laying. We are going to keep saying Cameron until the baby is born and then we will let people know the gender and the real name..I'm so bad...:blush: I know that people think they have to have a name right away but there is really nothing wrong with waiting until baby is born to see what s/he looks like. If I would of waited my sons name would of been Ryan, I spent the first 2hrs calling him by that name. My oldest would of been Kiara, my 2nd would of been Olivia & my 3rd would of been Gina.
My kids names are 
MaKenzie
MaKayla
Megan
Xander
My mistake was that I told everyone the name before so I felt like I had to stick with the names I said. So I am keeping the name to myself this time so I feel like I get it right with the name after s/he gets here.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> So many boys!!!
> 
> wantingabump - I hope you are feeling a bit better:) I find out the sex in 3 days too!! Yay! My ultrasound is on Thurs @1pm est. :) My hubby still does not want to know the sex, but I do. So for now, I will know the sex and he won't. We will see how long that lasts!! lol
> 
> I really have feeling of what I am having. Sometimes I think girl, but who knows! As for names, we've got nothing:( Hopefully we will have the name sorted by the time the baby gets here:)
> 
> I am feeling better. I will find out at about the same time that you do :happydance: I am on the west coast and my apt is at 11am. I am going to tell only a few people what baby is but other than that I am saying that they couldn't tell because of how baby was laying. We are going to keep saying Cameron until the baby is born and then we will let people know the gender and the real name..I'm so bad...:blush: I know that people think they have to have a name right away but there is really nothing wrong with waiting until baby is born to see what s/he looks like. If I would of waited my sons name would of been Ryan, I spent the first 2hrs calling him by that name. My oldest would of been Kiara, my 2nd would of been Olivia & my 3rd would of been Gina.
> My kids names are
> MaKenzie
> MaKayla
> Megan
> Xander
> My mistake was that I told everyone the name before so I felt like I had to stick with the names I said. So I am keeping the name to myself this time so I feel like I get it right with the name after s/he gets here.Click to expand...

MaKenzie is one of the names I like a well. Hubby is not too crazy about it either. One girl's name hubby and I both like is Isabella. As for boys, nothing yet:( My hubby does like Xavier, but i don't! I think it is perfectly fine to wait on the name until the baby is born. We are going to wait on deciding as well. We are just having such a hard time with names this time. With our dd and ds we knew their names before they were born, but not this time. My kids names are Leah and Lucas:)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> yay for all the boys! 7 more days until we find out what we're having- strong feeling its a boy!
> 
> 
> Have any of you looked into cloth diapers? Just started doing the research and they are def not the cloth ones our mothers and their mothers grew up using!
> 
> I am going to be using cloth diapers. My mom and I are going to be making the diaper covers..she is really good at sewing and I watched a few videos on youtube on how to make them and it looks pretty easy. I also like the fact that I won't be adding to landfills, there is less chance of diaper rash, They cost less...well the diaper covers are costly thats why I am making them, and I have heard that they hold in potty smells better.
> 
> 
> Okay ladies what do you all think of Kallie Elise Tobin for a girls name?
> Kallie means Most Beautiful and Elise means God is my vow. I am loving this name but I am pretty sure the baby is a boy so my hard work finding the "perfect" name might be all for nothing..lol I am 99% sure I will be sticking with Emmett for a boy because it means Strength and this little peanut is really strong. Joseph means He will enlarge..:haha: every mans dream :rofl:
> 
> I can't wait to find out if this baby is a boy or a girl. I've even asked baby to kick if it's a certain gender...lol like the baby knows what a girl or a boy is right now.Click to expand...

I like the name Kallie, so sweet. I also really like the name Elise too. Friends of ours named their dd that:) Emmett is a very nice name for a boy:) I really need to start looking for names now!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> So many boys!!!
> 
> wantingabump - I hope you are feeling a bit better:) I find out the sex in 3 days too!! Yay! My ultrasound is on Thurs @1pm est. :) My hubby still does not want to know the sex, but I do. So for now, I will know the sex and he won't. We will see how long that lasts!! lol
> 
> I really have feeling of what I am having. Sometimes I think girl, but who knows! As for names, we've got nothing:( Hopefully we will have the name sorted by the time the baby gets here:)
> 
> I am feeling better. I will find out at about the same time that you do :happydance: I am on the west coast and my apt is at 11am. I am going to tell only a few people what baby is but other than that I am saying that they couldn't tell because of how baby was laying. We are going to keep saying Cameron until the baby is born and then we will let people know the gender and the real name..I'm so bad...:blush: I know that people think they have to have a name right away but there is really nothing wrong with waiting until baby is born to see what s/he looks like. If I would of waited my sons name would of been Ryan, I spent the first 2hrs calling him by that name. My oldest would of been Kiara, my 2nd would of been Olivia & my 3rd would of been Gina.
> My kids names are
> MaKenzie
> MaKayla
> Megan
> Xander
> My mistake was that I told everyone the name before so I felt like I had to stick with the names I said. So I am keeping the name to myself this time so I feel like I get it right with the name after s/he gets here.Click to expand...
> 
> MaKenzie is one of the names I like a well. Hubby is not too crazy about it either. One girl's name hubby and I both like is Isabella. As for boys, nothing yet:( My hubby does like Xavier, but i don't! I think it is perfectly fine to wait on the name until the baby is born. We are going to wait on deciding as well. We are just having such a hard time with names this time. With our dd and ds we knew their names before they were born, but not this time. My kids names are Leah and Lucas:)Click to expand...

I love the name Isabella!! I didn't have a hard time picking out my other kids names either but this baby I just can't seem to choose a name and stick with it :haha: I really love Kallie Elise and Emmett Joseph. It will be nice to know what the baby is and then maybe that will help.


----------



## missangie

wow cant believe all the boys on here! I find out tomorrow and I really think it is a girl but we will see! I cant wait! As for names, if it is a girl her name will be Brynlee and if it is a boy we are thinking Parker but arent 100% sure of our boy name.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, congrats to everyone who found out genders!!! Im having mine tomorrow in Thailand!! Me n DH are in Koh Samui for 2 weeks and have decided tl get our gender scan done out here! Im thinkin girlie for me but we will see! Eeeeeek how exciting!! xx


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> wow cant believe all the boys on here! I find out tomorrow and I really think it is a girl but we will see! I cant wait! As for names, if it is a girl her name will be Brynlee and if it is a boy we are thinking Parker but arent 100% sure of our boy name.

Gl on your scan tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, congrats to everyone who found out genders!!! Im having mine tomorrow in Thailand!! Me n DH are in Koh Samui for 2 weeks and have decided tl get our gender scan done out here! Im thinkin girlie for me but we will see! Eeeeeek how exciting!! xx

Thats is so cool your are getting your gender scan in Thailand:) GL


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> So many boys!!!
> 
> wantingabump - I hope you are feeling a bit better:) I find out the sex in 3 days too!! Yay! My ultrasound is on Thurs @1pm est. :) My hubby still does not want to know the sex, but I do. So for now, I will know the sex and he won't. We will see how long that lasts!! lol
> 
> I really have feeling of what I am having. Sometimes I think girl, but who knows! As for names, we've got nothing:( Hopefully we will have the name sorted by the time the baby gets here:)
> 
> I am feeling better. I will find out at about the same time that you do :happydance: I am on the west coast and my apt is at 11am. I am going to tell only a few people what baby is but other than that I am saying that they couldn't tell because of how baby was laying. We are going to keep saying Cameron until the baby is born and then we will let people know the gender and the real name..I'm so bad...:blush: I know that people think they have to have a name right away but there is really nothing wrong with waiting until baby is born to see what s/he looks like. If I would of waited my sons name would of been Ryan, I spent the first 2hrs calling him by that name. My oldest would of been Kiara, my 2nd would of been Olivia & my 3rd would of been Gina.
> My kids names are
> MaKenzie
> MaKayla
> Megan
> Xander
> My mistake was that I told everyone the name before so I felt like I had to stick with the names I said. So I am keeping the name to myself this time so I feel like I get it right with the name after s/he gets here.Click to expand...
> 
> MaKenzie is one of the names I like a well. Hubby is not too crazy about it either. One girl's name hubby and I both like is Isabella. As for boys, nothing yet:( My hubby does like Xavier, but i don't! I think it is perfectly fine to wait on the name until the baby is born. We are going to wait on deciding as well. We are just having such a hard time with names this time. With our dd and ds we knew their names before they were born, but not this time. My kids names are Leah and Lucas:)Click to expand...
> 
> I love the name Isabella!! I didn't have a hard time picking out my other kids names either but this baby I just can't seem to choose a name and stick with it :haha: I really love Kallie Elise and Emmett Joseph. It will be nice to know what the baby is and then maybe that will help.Click to expand...

I absolutely love your name choices.:) I think once I know the sex, names will start to get a bit easier for me. If hubby does not want to know the sex, I am still going to have to pick out a boy and girls name! lol


----------



## missangie

ahhhh I am so anxious/nervous/excited for our scan. getting ready to leave in about 5 min and will update everyone later this evening after work. Im just praying my little baby is healthy and really nervous about that. Plus I am beyond excited to know if its a boy or girl! 

I hope everyone has a great day and cant wait to hear what everyone else is having, too!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck missangie im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> ahhhh I am so anxious/nervous/excited for our scan. getting ready to leave in about 5 min and will update everyone later this evening after work. Im just praying my little baby is healthy and really nervous about that. Plus I am beyond excited to know if its a boy or girl!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and cant wait to hear what everyone else is having, too!

Omg, I just realized your scan is today and I said GL tomorrow! lol I should have looked at he date when u posted your last comment. lol Gl luck today and I am sure little one is perfectly healthy. So excited for you:)


----------



## Marlee

Goodluck! I was so nervous I nearly squeezed my husbands hand off. But it was so exciting! I wish I could do it again lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> ahhhh I am so anxious/nervous/excited for our scan. getting ready to leave in about 5 min and will update everyone later this evening after work. Im just praying my little baby is healthy and really nervous about that. Plus I am beyond excited to know if its a boy or girl!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and cant wait to hear what everyone else is having, too!

Where are you??? lol I have been waititng all day to know if your bump is pink or blue. :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so excited 2 sleeps and then I should know if baby is a boy or girl!! I feel like I have adhd right now with this wait..lol


----------



## missangie

thanks everyone for the well wishes! just got home, had to go out after work to celebrate the fact that we are having a little BOY! (another boy for this thread lol) 

Such an amazing experience getting to see him wiggle and move on the screen and to finally know that it is a boy. My husbands reaction was by far the sweetest. We literally sat down in the office, she started to squirt the gel and asked if we were plannng on finding out the gender and we both said yes and so she plopped the thing down and said, lets do that first and I swear maybe 10 seconds later she said "its a boy" and my husband threw his head down on me and immediately started crying and the women looks over and says "im assuming thats what you wanted?" and said they didnt have tissues in there so she threw a rag at him haha. It was very sweet to see him SO excited and he has been beaming all day. I am VERY excited also. I thought for sure it was a girl and thought maybe Id be dissappointed but Im not at all. 

I am still wondering if everything is okay with him since Im sure she isnt able to say either way. she seemed like everything was fine though but we see the dr on the 18th to go over everything.

Oh and his name is Parker. Not 100% sure on middle name, possible Michael which is my husbands and his dads middle name. 

Wow, I didnt mean to write so much. Obviously Im on cloud nine


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes! just got home, had to go out after work to celebrate the fact that we are having a little BOY! (another boy for this thread lol)
> 
> Such an amazing experience getting to see him wiggle and move on the screen and to finally know that it is a boy. My husbands reaction was by far the sweetest. We literally sat down in the office, she started to squirt the gel and asked if we were plannng on finding out the gender and we both said yes and so she plopped the thing down and said, lets do that first and I swear maybe 10 seconds later she said "its a boy" and my husband threw his head down on me and immediately started crying and the women looks over and says "im assuming thats what you wanted?" and said they didnt have tissues in there so she threw a rag at him haha. It was very sweet to see him SO excited and he has been beaming all day. I am VERY excited also. I thought for sure it was a girl and thought maybe Id be dissappointed but Im not at all.
> 
> I am still wondering if everything is okay with him since Im sure she isnt able to say either way. she seemed like everything was fine though but we see the dr on the 18th to go over everything.
> 
> Oh and his name is Parker. Not 100% sure on middle name, possible Michael which is my husbands and his dads middle name.
> 
> Wow, I didnt mean to write so much. Obviously Im on cloud nine

CONGRATS on baby Parker!!! I love that name by the way. I also think it would be cool for Parker to have daddy & grandpa's middle name. I am so thrilled for you and I also have to say that I am amazed that there will be another April baby boy! Now I'm sure I'm having a boy. Wouldn't it be funny if we all had boys..lol Again Congrats on baby Parker and having a boy!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awwww fantastic news missangie!! I had a tears in my eyes when i read your post, am so thrilled for you both!!!! xxx

Only 4 hours n 50 mins to go until mine and im 90 % positive its a girl!!! I dont have a preference so will be happy either way but think my dh really wants a boy so im nervous about what his reaction will be if it is a girl! Eeeeeek!:wacko: im sure he will be fine though :thumbup:


----------



## missangie

Thank you! I cant wait to hear what you guys are having. More boys? We do need some more girls on here!!


----------



## B&LsMom

missangie said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes! just got home, had to go out after work to celebrate the fact that we are having a little BOY! (another boy for this thread lol)
> 
> Such an amazing experience getting to see him wiggle and move on the screen and to finally know that it is a boy. My husbands reaction was by far the sweetest. We literally sat down in the office, she started to squirt the gel and asked if we were plannng on finding out the gender and we both said yes and so she plopped the thing down and said, lets do that first and I swear maybe 10 seconds later she said "its a boy" and my husband threw his head down on me and immediately started crying and the women looks over and says "im assuming thats what you wanted?" and said they didnt have tissues in there so she threw a rag at him haha. It was very sweet to see him SO excited and he has been beaming all day. I am VERY excited also. I thought for sure it was a girl and thought maybe Id be dissappointed but Im not at all.
> 
> I am still wondering if everything is okay with him since Im sure she isnt able to say either way. she seemed like everything was fine though but we see the dr on the 18th to go over everything.
> 
> Oh and his name is Parker. Not 100% sure on middle name, possible Michael which is my husbands and his dads middle name.
> 
> Wow, I didnt mean to write so much. Obviously Im on cloud nine

TOTALLY JUST POPPED IN HERE TO STALK YOU MISSANGIE--Congrats on your little boy in there--:cloud9:

Hi to everyone else--I miss being in here with you all!! :wave:


----------



## missangie

blakesmom said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for the well wishes! just got home, had to go out after work to celebrate the fact that we are having a little BOY! (another boy for this thread lol)
> 
> Such an amazing experience getting to see him wiggle and move on the screen and to finally know that it is a boy. My husbands reaction was by far the sweetest. We literally sat down in the office, she started to squirt the gel and asked if we were plannng on finding out the gender and we both said yes and so she plopped the thing down and said, lets do that first and I swear maybe 10 seconds later she said "its a boy" and my husband threw his head down on me and immediately started crying and the women looks over and says "im assuming thats what you wanted?" and said they didnt have tissues in there so she threw a rag at him haha. It was very sweet to see him SO excited and he has been beaming all day. I am VERY excited also. I thought for sure it was a girl and thought maybe Id be dissappointed but Im not at all.
> 
> I am still wondering if everything is okay with him since Im sure she isnt able to say either way. she seemed like everything was fine though but we see the dr on the 18th to go over everything.
> 
> Oh and his name is Parker. Not 100% sure on middle name, possible Michael which is my husbands and his dads middle name.
> 
> Wow, I didnt mean to write so much. Obviously Im on cloud nine
> 
> TOTALLY JUST POPPED IN HERE TO STALK YOU MISSANGIE--Congrats on your little boy in there--:cloud9:
> 
> Hi to everyone else--I miss being in here with you all!! :wave:Click to expand...

aww THANK YOU!!!:hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Can i post a baby rant about my mom?

I have tried to be really good about not complaining about the pain of being pregnant like my sister did the whole time that she was pregnant. I have said how I am feeling to my mom and asked questions, like about this pain I get when my baby pushed up on my tummy, it's like a cramp that goes across my bump and I'm not sure what it's from or why it happening. Also the baby has been kicking/hitting in my lady bits and that is a very strange feeling but other than that I keep my mouth shut because I don't want to bother people with it. well just now talking with my mom I was talking about this because I want to ask the OB about all of this and I will have my scan first so I may have to be reminded to bring all of this up and the fact that I am worried about having a uterine infection or something and she said "Don't ever say anything again about Candace and the way she wined because you are just as bad." WHAT? I guess I can't talk about my pregnancy at all because if I do I am wining about being pregnant. I don't get how! That really upset me because I am loving being pregnant and the worries that I am having are something to worry about to me. What do you think? Would you agree with my mom?


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes! just got home, had to go out after work to celebrate the fact that we are having a little BOY! (another boy for this thread lol)
> 
> Such an amazing experience getting to see him wiggle and move on the screen and to finally know that it is a boy. My husbands reaction was by far the sweetest. We literally sat down in the office, she started to squirt the gel and asked if we were plannng on finding out the gender and we both said yes and so she plopped the thing down and said, lets do that first and I swear maybe 10 seconds later she said "its a boy" and my husband threw his head down on me and immediately started crying and the women looks over and says "im assuming thats what you wanted?" and said they didnt have tissues in there so she threw a rag at him haha. It was very sweet to see him SO excited and he has been beaming all day. I am VERY excited also. I thought for sure it was a girl and thought maybe Id be dissappointed but Im not at all.
> 
> I am still wondering if everything is okay with him since Im sure she isnt able to say either way. she seemed like everything was fine though but we see the dr on the 18th to go over everything.
> 
> Oh and his name is Parker. Not 100% sure on middle name, possible Michael which is my husbands and his dads middle name.
> 
> Wow, I didnt mean to write so much. Obviously Im on cloud nine

That is fantastic news!!! Another boy for April! Yay:) Congratulations!!

We will see if the boy's continue tomorrow for me and wantingabump:)


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awwww fantastic news missangie!! I had a tears in my eyes when i read your post, am so thrilled for you both!!!! xxx
> 
> Only 4 hours n 50 mins to go until mine and im 90 % positive its a girl!!! I dont have a preference so will be happy either way but think my dh really wants a boy so im nervous about what his reaction will be if it is a girl! Eeeeeek!:wacko: im sure he will be fine though :thumbup:

Just noticed you updated under your tickers that you are on team pink!! Looks like you broke the boy trend!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

babyhopes2011 said:


> Awwww fantastic news missangie!! I had a tears in my eyes when i read your post, am so thrilled for you both!!!! xxx
> 
> Only 4 hours n 50 mins to go until mine and im 90 % positive its a girl!!! I dont have a preference so will be happy either way but think my dh really wants a boy so im nervous about what his reaction will be if it is a girl! Eeeeeek!:wacko: im sure he will be fine though :thumbup:

OMG your having a GIRL!!! CONGRATS!! We need to do a list of what everyone is having. I am so happy that we have pink on our thread now..lol


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats missangie and babyhopes on finding out the gender x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so excited for tomorrow!! I will know what my baby is, well if s/he isn't camera shy..lol Baby seems to get upset if it's messed with so I'm sure it will be moving so I should get a potty shot.

Mari30me 1 more day and we will know!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so excited for tomorrow!! I will know what my baby is, well if s/he isn't camera shy..lol Baby seems to get upset if it's messed with so I'm sure it will be moving so I should get a potty shot.
> 
> Mari30me 1 more day and we will know!!!

I know, I am so excited too!!! I hope my baby is not camera shy either.lol I can't believe our day is almost here!!

1 more day!!! Yay!!


----------



## DJF

Congrats everyone on finding out the genders. So many boys!!! I still have 2 weeks till my scan - feels like forever :)

I know my hubby will be happy with either gender but I think he is kinda hoping for a girl. Most people have guessed girl for me but a couple have guessed boy. Sometimes I think it is a girl, sometimes a boy :) Today I think it is a girl.


----------



## brookettc3

Yay a girl! Congrats!!! <3 I will update everyone's names with their genders in a little bit I am using my phone now so it would take me a bit! I am so happy that you ladies are finding out what you are having!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girls, yep im on Team Pink! It took about 5 seconds for the Sonographer to tell us! We are very excited!! Our little girl is soooo cute! xx

Good luck with gender scans girls!! Hugs xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited for tomorrow!! I will know what my baby is, well if s/he isn't camera shy..lol Baby seems to get upset if it's messed with so I'm sure it will be moving so I should get a potty shot.
> 
> Mari30me 1 more day and we will know!!!
> 
> I know, I am so excited too!!! I hope my baby is not camera shy either.lol I can't believe our day is almost here!!
> 
> 1 more day!!! Yay!!Click to expand...

Bring ice cold water with you and drink it for 30 mins before your apt. Also eat something sweet about 30 mins before so baby is playing and not asleep. The person doing the scan can get a playing baby to move most of the time to get a fast potty shot. This has always worked for me with my scans. Good luck and try to not go too crazy during this final countdown to the scan :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited for tomorrow!! I will know what my baby is, well if s/he isn't camera shy..lol Baby seems to get upset if it's messed with so I'm sure it will be moving so I should get a potty shot.
> 
> Mari30me 1 more day and we will know!!!
> 
> I know, I am so excited too!!! I hope my baby is not camera shy either.lol I can't believe our day is almost here!!
> 
> 1 more day!!! Yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> Bring ice cold water with you and drink it for 30 mins before your apt. Also eat something sweet about 30 mins before so baby is playing and not asleep. The person doing the scan can get a playing baby to move most of the time to get a fast potty shot. This has always worked for me with my scans. Good luck and try to not go too crazy during this final countdown to the scan :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx for the tips, I will definitely do that:) I am trying not to crazy, but it is hard. I probably won't sleep a wink tonight! lol

On a crappier note, I have just been back from the doctors and I have bronchitis:( They have put me on antibiotics. My cough is so bad that my chest hurts. Hopefully the meds will kick in by the weekend.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) I updated the first page with genders let me know if i missed anyone... <3 cant wait til we all know what we are having! 

I wish I could just decide on a name now...


----------



## KittieB

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies :) I updated the first page with genders let me know if i missed anyone... <3 cant wait til we all know what we are having!
> 
> I wish I could just decide on a name now...

Sorry to be a pain, but could you change my due date to April 23rd please? My dates were changed at my scan, I thought I was 12 weeks and I was actually 10!

Congratulations on everyone finding out the gender! My scan is still 4 weeks away, I hate waiting!

Sooo excited to meet my new midwife tomorrow and hear my baby's heartbeat for the first time :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I had my scan last friday and am expecting boy #3!!


----------



## Mari30me

MustangGTgirl said:


> I had my scan last friday and am expecting boy #3!!

More boys!!!! Congratulations!:)


----------



## brookettc3

KittieB said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) I updated the first page with genders let me know if i missed anyone... <3 cant wait til we all know what we are having!
> 
> I wish I could just decide on a name now...
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but could you change my due date to April 23rd please? My dates were changed at my scan, I thought I was 12 weeks and I was actually 10!
> 
> Congratulations on everyone finding out the gender! My scan is still 4 weeks away, I hate waiting!
> 
> Sooo excited to meet my new midwife tomorrow and hear my baby's heartbeat for the first time :)Click to expand...

No problem at all :) you are updated! 

Please ladies if I need to update anyone's info just let me know this thread moves quick and sometimes I forget to go back a couple pages


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats MustangGTgirl on your little boy x


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies,

Just over 5 hours to go until my ultrasound!! I cannot believe this day is finally here! :) My scan is a 1pmest. I will update soon as I get back. Curious to see if there will be even more boys!! :)
Wantingabump - So excited for you today too!! 

I just hope the tech does not mind I have bronchitis. I will have to have a bunch of lozenges with me to keep my cough at bay.

How is everyone else??


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ OMG today is the day!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower: Good luck sweetie!! I couldn't sleep last night. About 3 hrs left. I have butterflies in my tummy and my heart is pounding...kind of like the day my SAT score came :haha: I am going to make a cake for my family and they will find out by cutting into it. The inside will either be pink or blue. My last min guess on gender is....BOY! I wonder if I'm right. I think you will find out boy too. I am going after the scan and buying the swing and maybe a outfit..hehe


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari~ OMG today is the day!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower: Good luck sweetie!! I couldn't sleep last night. About 3 hrs left. I have butterflies in my tummy and my heart is pounding...kind of like the day my SAT score came :haha: I am going to make a cake for my family and they will find out by cutting into it. The inside will either be pink or blue. My last min guess on gender is....BOY! I wonder if I'm right. I think you will find out boy too. I am going after the scan and buying the swing and maybe a outfit..hehe

I love the cake idea!! My hubby has to stay home with the kids, so I am going to bring the picture to him and make him guess first! I might swing by a baby store on my way home and buy something pink or blue and wrap it up. Not sure which way I will tell him. My heart is pounding too. It took me over 2hrs to fall asleep last night. lol Normally it takes me like 2min! If I had to give a last min guess, I am going to say boy. But who knows, only 2 hrs left!! Good luck and can hardly wait to know our results!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Mari~ OMG today is the day!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower: Good luck sweetie!! I couldn't sleep last night. About 3 hrs left. I have butterflies in my tummy and my heart is pounding...kind of like the day my SAT score came :haha: I am going to make a cake for my family and they will find out by cutting into it. The inside will either be pink or blue. My last min guess on gender is....BOY! I wonder if I'm right. I think you will find out boy too. I am going after the scan and buying the swing and maybe a outfit..hehe
> 
> I love the cake idea!! My hubby has to stay home with the kids, so I am going to bring the picture to him and make him guess first! I might swing by a baby store on my way home and buy something pink or blue and wrap it up. Not sure which way I will tell him. My heart is pounding too. It took me over 2hrs to fall asleep last night. lol Normally it takes me like 2min! If I had to give a last min guess, I am going to say boy. But who knows, only 2 hrs left!! Good luck and can hardly wait to know our results!!!!Click to expand...

I know it took forever to fall asleep. Okay so we both think boy...I would be lol'ing if we are both told girl :haha: My kids were all asking if they could miss school and go with today and it was hard to tell them no and that they had to wait.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Mari~ OMG today is the day!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower: Good luck sweetie!! I couldn't sleep last night. About 3 hrs left. I have butterflies in my tummy and my heart is pounding...kind of like the day my SAT score came :haha: I am going to make a cake for my family and they will find out by cutting into it. The inside will either be pink or blue. My last min guess on gender is....BOY! I wonder if I'm right. I think you will find out boy too. I am going after the scan and buying the swing and maybe a outfit..hehe
> 
> I love the cake idea!! My hubby has to stay home with the kids, so I am going to bring the picture to him and make him guess first! I might swing by a baby store on my way home and buy something pink or blue and wrap it up. Not sure which way I will tell him. My heart is pounding too. It took me over 2hrs to fall asleep last night. lol Normally it takes me like 2min! If I had to give a last min guess, I am going to say boy. But who knows, only 2 hrs left!! Good luck and can hardly wait to know our results!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it took forever to fall asleep. Okay so we both think boy...I would be lol'ing if we are both told girl :haha: My kids were all asking if they could miss school and go with today and it was hard to tell them no and that they had to wait.Click to expand...

I will be laughing too if we both are having girls! My hubby cannot come because our little girl is sick. She has a fever and pretty sure she is getting bronchitis too. I just hope our son does not get it too. My sister wanted come with me, but there is no way she go get off work. I have to start drinking my 32oz of water in 40min! Have no idea how I will hold it! lol


----------



## Mari30me

Ok ladies, I am off to my ultrasound!! Will update when I get back:)


----------



## Mari30me

Ok ladies....... it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he is absolutely beautiful. Has the same profile as our son scan pics. We are thrilled. 

So excited to hear wantingabumps gender!! yay:)


----------



## KittieB

Mari30me said:


> Ok ladies....... it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he is absolutely beautiful. Has the same profile as our son scan pics. We are thrilled.
> 
> So excited to hear wantingabumps gender!! yay:)

Awwww another boy! :D Congratulations!! So glad everything went well.

I have just got back from my midwife appointment. Heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time... it was the most amazing thing in the world :cloud9: they have lost my blood test results so I might have to have them done again! I don't mind though :)

3 weeks and 5 days until I find out if I'm having a boy or a girl... can't wait!


----------



## brookettc3

YAY ANOTHER BOY :) CONGRATS!!!! i WILL UPDATE NOW <3


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx ladies. I cannot believe how many boys there are already:) 
KittieB - that is wonderful your heard the HB. It is the most amazing sound:)


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats on team blue Mari x


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump I can't wait to find out the gender of your little one:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!


As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!
> 
> 
> As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!

Congrats!! I was thinking one of us was having a girl!! So happy for you:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!
> 
> 
> As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!
> 
> Congrats!! I was thinking one of us was having a girl!! So happy for you:)Click to expand...

I thought that too..lol I think deep down that I knew that the baby was a girl but because I wanted a girl so bad I started to say boy so I wasn't upset. She looks just like my oldest daughter from what I could tell. She is beautiful!!
She was head down with her bum in the air so we got a very good look at her potty part. She even waved at us. It was a great u/s!! I got to see all of her!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!
> 
> 
> As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!

Congrats hun! Yaaayy somebody on Team Pink with me at last!! Lovely news, am thrilled for you xx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Mari30me said:


> Ok ladies....... it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he is absolutely beautiful. Has the same profile as our son scan pics. We are thrilled.
> 
> So excited to hear wantingabumps gender!! yay:)

Congrats chick a beautiful boy! Am so happy for you. Hope your little girl is feeling a bit better and her fever has gone. Hugs xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

babyhopes2011 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!
> 
> 
> As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!
> 
> Congrats hun! Yaaayy somebody on Team Pink with me at last!! Lovely news, am thrilled for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you! Yeah so far we are the only 2 that are team pink...lol


----------



## missangie

Mari congrats on the little boy and wantingbbump, congrats on your little girl! So exciting!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG I was just looking at my U/S pics and they have some of her measurements. 

Here they are
FL/AC=20.70%
FL/BPD=64.84%
F.W.=310.0g That means my daughter weighs 10.93 ounces!!:shock: She is big!! At this point she should be 6.7 to 8.5 ounces.


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> OMG I was just looking at my U/S pics and they have some of her measurements.
> 
> Here they are
> FL/AC=20.70%
> FL/BPD=64.84%
> F.W.=310.0g That means my daughter weighs 10.93 ounces!!:shock: She is big!! At this point she should be 6.7 to 8.5 ounces.

interesting, I was wondering what was "normal" because our ultrasound tech said that Parker is 8 ounces!


----------



## missangie

my two favorite pictures from our scan...

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8376/parker1y.jpg

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4596/parker2.jpg


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats Wantingbbbump on your little girl x

They are some great pics missangie, i'm getting so impatient now that all you ladies are finding out the genders of your babies lol x


----------



## Flowerbaby

My little girl weighs 187 pound, which is about 6 n half ounces! My iphone app says she should be about 6.7 ounces so am pleased. Ive got my 20 week scan when i get home so will be interesting to see how much she has grown! x


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies....... it's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he is absolutely beautiful. Has the same profile as our son scan pics. We are thrilled.
> 
> So excited to hear wantingabumps gender!! yay:)
> 
> Congrats chick a beautiful boy! Am so happy for you. Hope your little girl is feeling a bit better and her fever has gone. Hugs xxClick to expand...

Thanx:) I will try to post some scan pics later today. They are too cute! My daughter's fever is gone now, thanx for asking:) She is just fighting a cold, but she has lots of energy this morning!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Mari~ CONGRATS on your little boy!!!
> 
> 
> As for me........It's a.....GIRL!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9: I am so excited that Iwill get the little girl I have been dreaming of while I sleep!!
> 
> Congrats!! I was thinking one of us was having a girl!! So happy for you:)Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that too..lol I think deep down that I knew that the baby was a girl but because I wanted a girl so bad I started to say boy so I wasn't upset. She looks just like my oldest daughter from what I could tell. She is beautiful!!
> She was head down with her bum in the air so we got a very good look at her potty part. She even waved at us. It was a great u/s!! I got to see all of her!Click to expand...

So glad you got the girl you dreamed of :) Our little guy looks just like my son on his scan pic. My hubby says the baby will be a clone of our son! lol I would have been happy with a boy or girl. But little girls are so fun to dress!! My husband says, now we will have 2 boys to protect their sister:) All I know is, our dd will keep those boys in line and rule the roost! lol


----------



## DJF

Congrats everyone! Very exciting news!!

I still have 11 days until my scan - feels like forever!!


----------



## Mari30me

OK ladies, I have started to think of names for our little man. I swore I would not pick another "L" name. Our dd and ds have names that start with L. It was just a coincidence that we liked names that started with an L. I am so not going for a L theme!! lol But....I have really taken a liking to the name Landon. Ladies, let me know what you think. Middle name will probably be Robert after my hubby. dd(Leah), ds1(Lucas), and ds2(Landon??)


----------



## BleedingBlack

Can I be added please? I'm due April 20th!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I had my consultant appt today. I am so chuffed as they have agreed that I can have a vbac. I really thought they were going to insist on an elective csec so am over the moon !!

Now just an 11 day wait until my scan - I'm pretty sure it's going to be a girl again.

Congrats to those that have found out so far what their having. xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> OK ladies, I have started to think of names for our little man. I swore I would not pick another "L" name. Our dd and ds have names that start with L. It was just a coincidence that we liked names that started with an L. I am so not going for a L theme!! lol But....I have really taken a liking to the name Landon. Ladies, let me know what you think. Middle name will probably be Robert after my hubby. dd(Leah), ds1(Lucas), and ds2(Landon??)

I LOVE the name Landon Robert!!! I think it will go great with Leah & Lucas!


----------



## mum2beagain

Oh wow look at all the boys and the few lovely girlies got my scan in Monday but were team :yellow: but can't wait to see bubs again congrats everyone in the blue and pink news


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain~ Good luck with your scan on monday.

I just watched the video of my scan and it looks as if from the baby's size it said she is due April 2, 2012! I wonder when she will come and what due date is right. I know the one my OB keeps trying to give me is wrong. Should I change my tickers? They should say 19 weeks 4 days..I like being 2 days ahead :haha:


----------



## brookettc3

YAY A BOY AND A GIRL!! i CANT BELIEVE ONLY 2 GIRLS SO FAR! AH i AM SO EXCITED FOR MY SCAN NEXT THURSDAY i WANT TO SEE MY BABY SO BAD LAST TIME HE DIDNT REALLY LOOK TO BABYISH


----------



## BleedingBlack

I technically find out on Monday but my DF wont be able to go and wont be home until Friday so I'm having the tech put it in a sealed envelope that we will open together Friday the 18th!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so well annoyed!! I was all set to move back into my house that I own when my renter called and said that the house she was going to move into fell through and she didn't know what to do because she had no where to go. Well she is a single mom to a 8 year old boy and 8 month old boy/girl twins so I feel like I had no choice but to tell her that she could stay as long as she needed. Now I am stuck living with my EX who is pissed that the baby is a girl btw and just this morning called my 5 kids *******s including his son and this baby. I had to go to my moms because I almost killed him for saying that about my kids and they could hear him. I told him that he could move out if he thought that way about me and my kids but here he is still here. Um my name is on the lease here and I shouldn't have to move if he is the problem!!! He did say sorry about the ******* comment and said that was out of line but I don't care he still said it. He is taking away my joy of being blessed with another daughter and if I now want him to leave the room all I have to do is talk about the baby. What I don't get is if he doesn't like me or my kids then why won't he move out and leave us alone? 
Sorry about my little rant here but if I don't get it out I will just fight with him again because I am still very hurt by the way he is acting!!


----------



## missangie

mum2beagain said:


> Oh wow look at all the boys and the few lovely girlies got my scan in Monday but were team :yellow: but can't wait to see bubs again congrats everyone in the blue and pink news

there is NO way I could have waited to find out like you are but how fun to be surprised right when baby is born. I see you have other kiddos, were you team yelllow for them, too?


----------



## missangie

I LOVE the name Landon! I think that is a great choice


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Another boy to add to the list...

Everyone, I would like you to meet our gorgeous little boy, Kai Thomas!!!

Just got back from my 20 week scan - it was amazing. Our little boy was trying to suck his arm - too cute <3
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gemini85

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so well annoyed!! I was all set to move back into my house that I own when my renter called and said that the house she was going to move into fell through and she didn't know what to do because she had no where to go. Well she is a single mom to a 8 year old boy and 8 month old boy/girl twins so I feel like I had no choice but to tell her that she could stay as long as she needed. Now I am stuck living with my EX who is pissed that the baby is a girl btw and just this morning called my 5 kids *******s including his son and this baby. I had to go to my moms because I almost killed him for saying that about my kids and they could hear him. I told him that he could move out if he thought that way about me and my kids but here he is still here. Um my name is on the lease here and I shouldn't have to move if he is the problem!!! He did say sorry about the ******* comment and said that was out of line but I don't care he still said it. He is taking away my joy of being blessed with another daughter and if I now want him to leave the room all I have to do is talk about the baby. What I don't get is if he doesn't like me or my kids then why won't he move out and leave us alone?
> Sorry about my little rant here but if I don't get it out I will just fight with him again because I am still very hurt by the way he is acting!!

Heya, I still have a good stalk on here, love seeing the scans etc! 
I can't believe what he's putting you through at this time, you must be an incredibly strong person, and a lovely one to put the other ladies needs before your own! 
I would suggest talking to the people you rent with, if his names not on the agreement, you have the option of booting him out. You deserve to enjoy this time. Xxx


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> I LOVE the name Landon! I think that is a great choice

Thanx, I think we are almost 100% set on Landon. Last night my hubby and I sat down looking through like 700 names!! lol There was almost nothing else we liked. My hubby also like Logan and Harrison. I am not too crazy about either.


----------



## Mari30me

Leilahs_mummy said:


> Another boy to add to the list...
> 
> Everyone, I would like you to meet our gorgeous little boy, Kai Thomas!!!
> 
> Just got back from my 20 week scan - it was amazing. Our little boy was trying to suck his arm - too cute <3

Yay!! Congrats on your little boy:) He is so cute!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so well annoyed!! I was all set to move back into my house that I own when my renter called and said that the house she was going to move into fell through and she didn't know what to do because she had no where to go. Well she is a single mom to a 8 year old boy and 8 month old boy/girl twins so I feel like I had no choice but to tell her that she could stay as long as she needed. Now I am stuck living with my EX who is pissed that the baby is a girl btw and just this morning called my 5 kids *******s including his son and this baby. I had to go to my moms because I almost killed him for saying that about my kids and they could hear him. I told him that he could move out if he thought that way about me and my kids but here he is still here. Um my name is on the lease here and I shouldn't have to move if he is the problem!!! He did say sorry about the ******* comment and said that was out of line but I don't care he still said it. He is taking away my joy of being blessed with another daughter and if I now want him to leave the room all I have to do is talk about the baby. What I don't get is if he doesn't like me or my kids then why won't he move out and leave us alone?
> Sorry about my little rant here but if I don't get it out I will just fight with him again because I am still very hurt by the way he is acting!!

Big :hugs: to you. I am so sorry things are not great for you. How horrible of him to call yours and his kids that name:growlmad:. I hope your renter finds a place soon so you can move out. Also, if your name is on the lease, you can totally kick his butt to the curb! Rant whenever you like, we are all here to support you. take care hun xx


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Oh wow look at all the boys and the few lovely girlies got my scan in Monday but were team :yellow: but can't wait to see bubs again congrats everyone in the blue and pink news

We stayed on team yellow when I was pregnant with our dd. It was really hard to hold out, but such a wonderful surprise at the end. I was too impatient do hold out this time!! lol Congrats on team yellow!!


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so well annoyed!! I was all set to move back into my house that I own when my renter called and said that the house she was going to move into fell through and she didn't know what to do because she had no where to go. Well she is a single mom to a 8 year old boy and 8 month old boy/girl twins so I feel like I had no choice but to tell her that she could stay as long as she needed. Now I am stuck living with my EX who is pissed that the baby is a girl btw and just this morning called my 5 kids *******s including his son and this baby. I had to go to my moms because I almost killed him for saying that about my kids and they could hear him. I told him that he could move out if he thought that way about me and my kids but here he is still here. Um my name is on the lease here and I shouldn't have to move if he is the problem!!! He did say sorry about the ******* comment and said that was out of line but I don't care he still said it. He is taking away my joy of being blessed with another daughter and if I now want him to leave the room all I have to do is talk about the baby. What I don't get is if he doesn't like me or my kids then why won't he move out and leave us alone?
> Sorry about my little rant here but if I don't get it out I will just fight with him again because I am still very hurt by the way he is acting!!

Oh goodness seems it is just one thing after another I am so sorry you are going through this! You are so sweet for letting the tenant stay there I know most people wouldnt have been like well you better be out by the first... its happened to me... That was beyond out of line of your ex but sounds like you handled it appropriately. 

ASM- I am still stuck on a name for my Little one... I am thinking either Chase Andrew or Cameron Andrew idk...


----------



## BWilliams

Wow boys boys boys and only a few girls! Brooke I like Cameron! I also like Camden!


----------



## Mari30me

Brooke - I like Chase and Cameron. They are both lovely names. :)


----------



## mum2beagain

missangie said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at all the boys and the few lovely girlies got my scan in Monday but were team :yellow: but can't wait to see bubs again congrats everyone in the blue and pink news
> 
> there is NO way I could have waited to find out like you are but how fun to be surprised right when baby is born. I see you have other kiddos, were you team yelllow for them, too?Click to expand...

nope we found out with keira and connor my dh didnt want to know but i pursuaded him lol but i promised him as this is our last that we wont find out and now im actually really glad were not finding out i want my dh to be the one to say its a boy/girl when i give birth its just a long time to wait lol


----------



## missangie

Mari30me said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the name Landon! I think that is a great choice
> 
> Thanx, I think we are almost 100% set on Landon. Last night my hubby and I sat down looking through like 700 names!! lol There was almost nothing else we liked. My hubby also like Logan and Harrison. I am not too crazy about either.Click to expand...

too funny, I know a little boy whose first name is Logan and last is Harrison. random but thats what I first thought of when you said those two names.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you ladies Ah I am so torn between those names... :/ 
I love the all your ladies baby names! 

So how are you ladies feeling? Any new symptoms? How often do you feel your LO's kick or just move?


----------



## Flowerbaby

Morning girls! Awww lovely names! We are completely torn with names, we love Poppy or Ruby at the min! I think we gona wait n c which one suits her best wen she is born! 

I can feel LO move and have had a few harsh kicks over past cple days! I love it! Whenever i tell DH to put his hand on my stomach she stops! Little monkey!! I think DH thinks im goin mad! Lol!! I seem to feel them quite low down still around my pubic bone area then i get the odd one a little further up. Still havent fully popped as yet but got a cute noticable bump! What about everyone else??


----------



## Flowerbaby

Does anybodys uterus randomly harden up on one side? Sometimes when i lay on my back my uterus will tighten up and when i feel it it feels like i have a golf ball inside me on my right then it relaxes after maybe 5-10 seconds! I think its either baby moving or braxton hicks, can be quite uncomfortable at times, not so much painful just uncomfortable! Anyone else??


----------



## Tilly87

Me and OH find it so difficult to pick names, with our 2girl we had names in mind but didn't pick one until after they were born we have decided to do the same this time, my gender scan is in 10days and then we are going to start talking about names, i have put OH off until now, he can't wait to start picking names lol.

Babyhopes sometimes my belly hardens up, but i feel fine with it and i didn't get braxton hicks until late pregnancy but i know people who have had them as early as 12wks x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well today. wantingbbbump I'm so sorry you're gabbing such a rough time, I really hope you have some better luck soon! Congrats on all the lovely scans...so many boys! I'm counting down now till we find out...9 days to go. I'm not really bothered which it is but hubby ready wants another girl, even though everyone keeps asking If we were trying for a boy as we have three girls already. We're decided that if we have a girl her name will be Nyah, no middle name yet though and no boys names at all I'm loving all the names people are picking though...especially Kallie...my eldest daughter is called Callie!


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missangie said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE the name Landon! I think that is a great choice
> 
> Thanx, I think we are almost 100% set on Landon. Last night my hubby and I sat down looking through like 700 names!! lol There was almost nothing else we liked. My hubby also like Logan and Harrison. I am not too crazy about either.Click to expand...
> 
> too funny, I know a little boy whose first name is Logan and last is Harrison. random but thats what I first thought of when you said those two names.Click to expand...

Omg, that is sooo funny!! My hubby still likes Landon best too. I am still going to look at names, but so far Landon is #1.


----------



## Mari30me

I am officially 20 weeks today!!!!! I am 50% done this pregnancy. I can hardly believe it!! :)


----------



## Tilly87

We have 2girls but this time were intentionally trying for a boy, 10days until we find out if it worked. Everyone keeps telling me we will have another girl as we already have 2 and i am starting to feel like they may be right i guess we don't have much longer to wait x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

babyhopes2011 said:


> Does anybodys uterus randomly harden up on one side? Sometimes when i lay on my back my uterus will tighten up and when i feel it it feels like i have a golf ball inside me on my right then it relaxes after maybe 5-10 seconds! I think its either baby moving or braxton hicks, can be quite uncomfortable at times, not so much painful just uncomfortable! Anyone else??

Mine does that too. For me it's Airyonna moving around. We caught her on the scan pushing up and using her feet and hands to move into a new position. Even my ob was lol'ing at her with her bum in the air trying to move away from him like a little monkey walking. We also will have BH's and they can be uncomfortable but shouldn't hurt or last for very long. If you have more than 4 in a HR then it's time to go in and be checked.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am so well annoyed!! I was all set to move back into my house that I own when my renter called and said that the house she was going to move into fell through and she didn't know what to do because she had no where to go. Well she is a single mom to a 8 year old boy and 8 month old boy/girl twins so I feel like I had no choice but to tell her that she could stay as long as she needed. Now I am stuck living with my EX who is pissed that the baby is a girl btw and just this morning called my 5 kids *******s including his son and this baby. I had to go to my moms because I almost killed him for saying that about my kids and they could hear him. I told him that he could move out if he thought that way about me and my kids but here he is still here. Um my name is on the lease here and I shouldn't have to move if he is the problem!!! He did say sorry about the ******* comment and said that was out of line but I don't care he still said it. He is taking away my joy of being blessed with another daughter and if I now want him to leave the room all I have to do is talk about the baby. What I don't get is if he doesn't like me or my kids then why won't he move out and leave us alone?
> Sorry about my little rant here but if I don't get it out I will just fight with him again because I am still very hurt by the way he is acting!!
> 
> Oh goodness seems it is just one thing after another I am so sorry you are going through this! You are so sweet for letting the tenant stay there I know most people wouldnt have been like well you better be out by the first... its happened to me... That was beyond out of line of your ex but sounds like you handled it appropriately.
> 
> ASM- I am still stuck on a name for my Little one... I am thinking either Chase Andrew or Cameron Andrew idk...Click to expand...

OMG I love both names!!! For awhile I was going to name the baby Cameron but it seemed like baby didn't like it. She would stop moving everytime I said that name but with her being a girl I understand..lol Good luck with picking out his name. 

Yes it really does feel like one thing after another with my EX. He really is making life hard for the kids and I and really I just don't get it. He was never a mean person but sense he started playing this stupid online game that has turned into all he does he has changed. I just don't understand how 1 game can take over a persons life like it has. He even lost his job over it, now his family too and it seems like he doesn't even care. Today he told me that he is not going to help me with the bills or christmas and that he is NOT moving out. That I could leave. All this and I didn't even get a chance to say hi or good morning. He knows that I can't leave because I have nowhere to go. I am not going to kick out a single mom either. He is the one with a crap ton of money so I feel he should go if he can't be nice and help out. He has also started eating in the middle of the night leaving no food for us. Then got mad when I went to the store and put a ton of food in the house for my kids and I and said that I will buy food for myself and my kids and he can get his own but we could still do dinner together because I always have leftovers. At this point I just really don't know what to do or like I said how to understand what's going on with him because in all of the 9 years we were together he has always been a sweet loving man. Nothing like he is now!!


----------



## mum2beagain

well ive got 20hrs till my scan :) my sister rang me today and has mnged to get hold of a white pram for me 2nd hand but imaculate for £30 sooo chuffed and my mum and 2 sisters have all chipped in and bought me a stunning mummas and pappas swing too its mad im 20 weeks today nd we have nearly everything ready lol we have chosen our boys name its vinnie but were really struggling for a girls name we cant agree on any lol my favourite is sophia rose but dh isnt soo keen lol


----------



## KittieB

Wantingbump - I can't believe your ex is putting you through all of this, he is being so selfish. It sounds like you are keeping strong and doing what is best for your children though :)

I'm loving some of the names that you are all thinking of using.

We are set on a girl's name... Isabelle Alice, but can't agree on a boys name. All the names I like OH doesn't, and all the names OH likes I hate!!

I think this may be a sign that we are having a girl :) not sure though!


----------



## missangie

KittieB said:


> Wantingbump - I can't believe your ex is putting you through all of this, he is being so selfish. It sounds like you are keeping strong and doing what is best for your children though :)
> 
> I'm loving some of the names that you are all thinking of using.
> 
> We are set on a girl's name... Isabelle Alice, but can't agree on a boys name. All the names I like OH doesn't, and all the names OH likes I hate!!
> 
> I think this may be a sign that we are having a girl :) not sure though!

I do like the name Isabelle! Are you planning on finding out the gender?


----------



## KittieB

missangie said:


> I do like the name Isabelle! Are you planning on finding out the gender?

Thank you :flower: we love it! I lost my Grandad whilst pregnant and his Mum was called Alice, he always wanted to call his daughters Alice but my Gran didn't like it. So, I've decided to use Alice as a middle name :)

Yeah we are finding out the gender on the 6th December... can't wait! 3 weeks and 2 days to go...


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am loving everyones names!! Good job mommies our babies are going to love us for not giving them a name like Apple :haha:

mum2beagain~ Sounds like you found some great deals!! I am still getting everything I need for baby but I should have it all in Jan. I just have to get through Christmas, I think the kids would be mad if I said "but Airy needed all of this so little Christmas for all of you" I would love to see the looks on their faces if I did say that though.

KittieB~ Thank you for the support!! He is being very selfish and I don't understand it at all!

I love the name Isabelle Alice!! I have kind of gone back to my first choice for a girl's name. I had a dream where I called her Airyonna so I am going with that and Kathleen for a middle after my step mum. When I called her and told her that it's a girl and then said her name my step mum started crying and jumping up & down in a parking lot. It was priceless!! So the name is staying and it seems like baby loves her name. When I say her name she will kick me, that has to be good right..lol


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Im due april 23rd can I join?


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> well ive got 20hrs till my scan :) my sister rang me today and has mnged to get hold of a white pram for me 2nd hand but imaculate for £30 sooo chuffed and my mum and 2 sisters have all chipped in and bought me a stunning mummas and pappas swing too its mad im 20 weeks today nd we have nearly everything ready lol we have chosen our boys name its vinnie but were really struggling for a girls name we cant agree on any lol my favourite is sophia rose but dh isnt soo keen lol

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Marlee

Love all of the names!

We are making a list and picking out a name after we see our baby in April. But we both want a unique name which seems so much harder for a boy. So far we both like Archer.


----------



## buttercup3

Our scan is on Wednesday! Eeek - I'm hoping that they are able to tell what sex baby is! 

We have lots of names for boys but no ideas for a girls name! OH is telling me he is 99% sure its a boy but I'm sitting on the fence.

I just realised I'm not on the list on the first page - I'm due 5th April!!! =D


----------



## brookettc3

hoppinforbabe & buttercup3 I added ya guys to the list <3


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I love both names!!! For awhile I was going to name the baby Cameron but it seemed like baby didn't like it. She would stop moving everytime I said that name but with her being a girl I understand..lol Good luck with picking out his name.
> 
> Yes it really does feel like one thing after another with my EX. He really is making life hard for the kids and I and really I just don't get it. He was never a mean person but sense he started playing this stupid online game that has turned into all he does he has changed. I just don't understand how 1 game can take over a persons life like it has. He even lost his job over it, now his family too and it seems like he doesn't even care. Today he told me that he is not going to help me with the bills or christmas and that he is NOT moving out. That I could leave. All this and I didn't even get a chance to say hi or good morning. He knows that I can't leave because I have nowhere to go. I am not going to kick out a single mom either. He is the one with a crap ton of money so I feel he should go if he can't be nice and help out. He has also started eating in the middle of the night leaving no food for us. Then got mad when I went to the store and put a ton of food in the house for my kids and I and said that I will buy food for myself and my kids and he can get his own but we could still do dinner together because I always have leftovers. At this point I just really don't know what to do or like I said how to understand what's going on with him because in all of the 9 years we were together he has always been a sweet loving man. Nothing like he is now!!
> 
> Aw thats so cute that she chose her name :) I wish my son would choose his! I barely ever feel him and when I do its not strong enough to feel from the outside. I am surprised because I am not overweight or anything and with my other two I felt them very strong by now. :( I love feeling my baby move! I just want my kids and OH to feel it.
> 
> OMG seriously that is just ridiculous of him! Seriously he needs to move out if he isnt going to help. How can any man justify kicking his ex and children out?! I am so sorry I hope things get better soon!Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump, what is wrong with him you seriously don't need this stress right now!

Good luck everyone on your scans i still have 9days to wait lol

Brooke, i also had really strong kicks from my baby by now with my 2girls, i feel this baby moving but OH hasn't felt it yet, he really wants to feels it lol! I am only normally a UK 6-8 so very small but as long as your doctor is fine with babies development i'm sure its nothing to worry about x


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbump - sorry you are going through this. I hope it gets better soon.

My scan is Nov 22nd and I can't wait. First thing my hubby said to me this morning was "1 week and 1 day" before he even said good morning .. lol :)

We have a girl's name picked out - Aria Andrea. Andrea is after my husbands mother who passed away 11 years ago. For boy's we can't seem to agree on one. We both like Mason but are not sold on it yet. I really like Brayden but the hubby is not a fan.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Good morning ladies!! :hugs: I can't believe that I'm 20 weeks today!! I did call my OB and he did say that they have changed my due date to the 2nd because all of my scans have gave him that date. 

Last night was GREAT!!! "J" came to me and apologised for the way he has been acting and told me that he has been depressed and realized it. It makes sense because like I said he has NEVER acted this way in the 9 years that we were together. He said that when I told him that it was over it hit him very hard and he didn't know how to act or how to even process it. He told me that he then was trying to tell himself that he hated the kids and I because we were leaving him. That made me feel so bad for him. He then put his hand on my tummy and said that he loves Airyonna so much and that the thought of not being her dad is killing him. He then made the kids and I a great Ribeye steak dinner and told the kids that he was very sorry and that he loves them with all of his heart and told them why he was acting the way he was...he was trying to let go of them and it was hurting him so bad that he was lashing out. I cried a lot and he cried...heck we were all crying! I really thought that he didn't care about us. I told him that we have a lot to work on but if he was willing to try then so was I. I am really hoping that this is a step in the right direction for my family. He has also set up a job interview for tomorrow and promised that he would take better care of us and make sure that there is tons of food int eh house at all times but he said that I did have to go to the store with him because he has no idea what to buy when he gets there..lol MEN How is everyone doing today??


----------



## Wantingbbbump

DJF said:


> wantingbbbump - sorry you are going through this. I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> My scan is Nov 22nd and I can't wait. First thing my hubby said to me this morning was "1 week and 1 day" before he even said good morning .. lol :)
> 
> We have a girl's name picked out - Aria Andrea. Andrea is after my husbands mother who passed away 11 years ago. For boy's we can't seem to agree on one. We both like Mason but are not sold on it yet. I really like Brayden but the hubby is not a fan.

Great names!! Is Aria Andrea one name? First and middle? I love the names Mason & Brayden. My OH and I had Brayden picked out as our boys name for years, but baby is a girl..lol You could always do Brayden Mason or Mason Brayden so you both get to choose a name and both get the name you like. I had the countdown going too while I was waiting for my scan. It will go bye fast and if you want to make it faster don't count the day of the scan..So it would be 1 week..lol


----------



## Rachael1981

hoppinforbabe said:


> Im due april 23rd can I join?

We're due the same day! :happydance:

Just over 3 weeks until our next scan, hopefully baby will co-operate and we'll find out if it's pink or blue! :D Got our names chosen already :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> Good morning ladies!! :hugs: I can't believe that I'm 20 weeks today!! I did call my OB and he did say that they have changed my due date to the 2nd because all of my scans have gave him that date.
> 
> Last night was GREAT!!! "J" came to me and apologised for the way he has been acting and told me that he has been depressed and realized it. It makes sense because like I said he has NEVER acted this way in the 9 years that we were together. He said that when I told him that it was over it hit him very hard and he didn't know how to act or how to even process it. He told me that he then was trying to tell himself that he hated the kids and I because we were leaving him. That made me feel so bad for him. He then put his hand on my tummy and said that he loves Airyonna so much and that the thought of not being her dad is killing him. He then made the kids and I a great Ribeye steak dinner and told the kids that he was very sorry and that he loves them with all of his heart and told them why he was acting the way he was...he was trying to let go of them and it was hurting him so bad that he was lashing out. I cried a lot and he cried...heck we were all crying! I really thought that he didn't care about us. I told him that we have a lot to work on but if he was willing to try then so was I. I am really hoping that this is a step in the right direction for my family. He has also set up a job interview for tomorrow and promised that he would take better care of us and make sure that there is tons of food int eh house at all times but he said that I did have to go to the store with him because he has no idea what to buy when he gets there..lol MEN How is everyone doing today??

That truly brought a tear to my eye....sooooooooo sweet and glad things area looking up for you at last, sounds like you have him the reality check he needed.....and now you can enjoy him making it up to you, I hope he carries on giving you the pampering you deserve after having such a rotten time of it. men....and they say us women are complicated!! Xx


----------



## DJF

Wantingbbbump said:


> DJF said:
> 
> 
> wantingbbbump - sorry you are going through this. I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> My scan is Nov 22nd and I can't wait. First thing my hubby said to me this morning was "1 week and 1 day" before he even said good morning .. lol :)
> 
> We have a girl's name picked out - Aria Andrea. Andrea is after my husbands mother who passed away 11 years ago. For boy's we can't seem to agree on one. We both like Mason but are not sold on it yet. I really like Brayden but the hubby is not a fan.
> 
> Great names!! Is Aria Andrea one name? First and middle? I love the names Mason & Brayden. My OH and I had Brayden picked out as our boys name for years, but baby is a girl..lol You could always do Brayden Mason or Mason Brayden so you both get to choose a name and both get the name you like. I had the countdown going too while I was waiting for my scan. It will go bye fast and if you want to make it faster don't count the day of the scan..So it would be 1 week..lolClick to expand...

Glad to hear you had a great night last night and he is coming around!!! That's really good news :happydance:

Aria would be the first name and Andrea the middle. We both love the name Aria. Hmm, maybe I could do Brayden as a middle name - that's a good idea. We decided to leave the boys names alone until we know the gender. We both kinda feel like it's a girl but we could be wrong.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Good morning ladies!! :hugs: I can't believe that I'm 20 weeks today!! I did call my OB and he did say that they have changed my due date to the 2nd because all of my scans have gave him that date.
> 
> Last night was GREAT!!! "J" came to me and apologised for the way he has been acting and told me that he has been depressed and realized it. It makes sense because like I said he has NEVER acted this way in the 9 years that we were together. He said that when I told him that it was over it hit him very hard and he didn't know how to act or how to even process it. He told me that he then was trying to tell himself that he hated the kids and I because we were leaving him. That made me feel so bad for him. He then put his hand on my tummy and said that he loves Airyonna so much and that the thought of not being her dad is killing him. He then made the kids and I a great Ribeye steak dinner and told the kids that he was very sorry and that he loves them with all of his heart and told them why he was acting the way he was...he was trying to let go of them and it was hurting him so bad that he was lashing out. I cried a lot and he cried...heck we were all crying! I really thought that he didn't care about us. I told him that we have a lot to work on but if he was willing to try then so was I. I am really hoping that this is a step in the right direction for my family. He has also set up a job interview for tomorrow and promised that he would take better care of us and make sure that there is tons of food int eh house at all times but he said that I did have to go to the store with him because he has no idea what to buy when he gets there..lol MEN How is everyone doing today??

Congrats on 20 weeks!! I hit 20 weeks yesterday:) I am so glad you OH finally came to his senses! Definitely sounds like things are looking up for you. :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies hope everyones doing well i had my scan today and we stuck to it and are 100% team :yellow: it was so amazing the sonographer had trouble seeing one part of the brain so switched to 4d and wow it was so clear although baby does look a little strange seeing as theres no fat stores but it was so fab to see everything all seems fab with bubba which is fab heres our piccys would love to know what sex people think ???


----------



## KittieB

Rachael1981 said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im due april 23rd can I join?
> 
> We're due the same day! :happydance:
> 
> Just over 3 weeks until our next scan, hopefully baby will co-operate and we'll find out if it's pink or blue! :D Got our names chosen already :)Click to expand...

I'm due April 23rd too :)

What names have you picked out? I have my scan in 3 weeks and 1 day :)

Wantingbump - I'm so glad your OH has come round, I hope everything works out for you both.


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Rachael1981 said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> Im due april 23rd can I join?
> 
> We're due the same day! :happydance:
> 
> Just over 3 weeks until our next scan, hopefully baby will co-operate and we'll find out if it's pink or blue! :D Got our names chosen already :)Click to expand...

I know Im so excited dec 6th and we find out what we are having!! Do you have any kiddos yet? or is this your first?


----------



## hoppinforbabe

KittieB your ahead of me with the names! We got boy name picked but girl we are still unsure about!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mum2beagain said:


> hi ladies hope everyones doing well i had my scan today and we stuck to it and are 100% team :yellow: it was so amazing the sonographer had trouble seeing one part of the brain so switched to 4d and wow it was so clear although baby does look a little strange seeing as theres no fat stores but it was so fab to see everything all seems fab with bubba which is fab heres our piccys would love to know what sex people think ???
> 
> View attachment 296353
> 
> 
> View attachment 296355
> 
> 
> View attachment 296356
> 
> 
> View attachment 296357

OMG how cute is your baby!!! I say boy but only based on the fact that people say that girls have a point to their chin and I got boy vibes from looking at the photos... of course that prob means that it's a girl :haha: Oh how I wish I could get a 3d/4d scan. I guess sense I know that I'm having a girl the surprise for me is getting to see her for the first time.


----------



## missangie

so happy for those who have recently had scans! 

DJF, I really really like the name Aria. There is a little girl where I work with that name and I had never heard it before I met her. 

Congrats to those "half way there-ers" 

Oh and in case anyone wants to check it out. My husband created a blog for us to write in about the pregnancy. https://www.parkerlaws.com he just posted about our ultrasound and its very sweet.


----------



## missangie

my post got posted twice.. is it possible to delete posts? if so, I dont know how..... Sorry!


----------



## KittieB

hoppinforbabe said:


> KittieB your ahead of me with the names! We got boy name picked but girl we are still unsure about!

We have a girls name, but no luck with a boys name!

I'm finding out the gender on the 6th december too :) at 4pm!


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> so happy for those who have recently had scans!
> 
> DJF, I really really like the name Aria. There is a little girl where I work with that name and I had never heard it before I met her.
> 
> Congrats to those "half way there-ers"
> 
> Oh and in case anyone wants to check it out. My husband created a blog for us to write in about the pregnancy. https://www.parkerlaws.com he just posted about our ultrasound and its very sweet.

Thanks! We actually heard the name on a TV show and really liked it. One more week till will know!!!


----------



## DJF

missangie - love the blog!! I teared up a bit reading your husband's post :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey all,
Today is a ruff day for me. My mom is in surgery right now and we have all been told that she may not make it through it. I really feel like I can't breath until I get the call from my dad saying that she made it and that she will be my same ol' mom. See she works as a in home care taker and her client smokes, my mom is allergic to smoke. She gets polyps (sp?) and has had to have surgery every year because of this woman's smoking. Now the polyps are huge and putting pressure on her brain. They told her that not having them removed can be life threatening but so can this surgery. She can also end up blind on her right eye or end up as a vegetable. I would take either one of those over her losing her life. I would to smack this woman that refuses to smoke outside because now I may lose my mommy today. I wanted to go with her today but she was worried about me being exposed to sick people while there with me being pregnant. I guess she is right but to be honest I just want to be with my mommy. I feel like a small child throwing a fit yelling "I want my mommy." So if you believe in god or any kind of a higher power please pray for my mom, I'm not ready to let her go!!:cry::nope:


----------



## DJF

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hey all,
> Today is a ruff day for me. My mom is in surgery right now and we have all been told that she may not make it through it. I really feel like I can't breath until I get the call from my dad saying that she made it and that she will be my same ol' mom. See she works as a in home care taker and her client smokes, my mom is allergic to smoke. She gets polyps (sp?) and has had to have surgery every year because of this woman's smoking. Now the polyps are huge and putting pressure on her brain. They told her that not having them removed can be life threatening but so can this surgery. She can also end up blind on her right eye or end up as a vegetable. I would take either one of those over her losing her life. I would to smack this woman that refuses to smoke outside because now I may lose my mommy today. I wanted to go with her today but she was worried about me being exposed to sick people while there with me being pregnant. I guess she is right but to be honest I just want to be with my mommy. I feel like a small child throwing a fit yelling "I want my mommy." So if you believe in god or any kind of a higher power please pray for my mom, I'm not ready to let her go!!:cry::nope:

Sorry to hear about your mom :( My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Mari30me

So sorry to hear:( Your mom will be in my prayers. xx


----------



## hoppinforbabe

KittieB said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> KittieB your ahead of me with the names! We got boy name picked but girl we are still unsure about!
> 
> We have a girls name, but no luck with a boys name!
> 
> I'm finding out the gender on the 6th december too :) at 4pm!Click to expand...

we have our scan at 945 then to drs appt too!! If its a boy we are going to name him Maddox holland maddie for short (so cute)!! I just wish dec 6 would hurry up and come!


----------



## buttercup3

Scan day today and I slept 5 hours last night! I really hope they are able to tell us the sex, OH has been missing out on sleep too! Very excited! What do I do to pass the time today?!


----------



## Mari30me

buttercup3 said:


> Scan day today and I slept 5 hours last night! I really hope they are able to tell us the sex, OH has been missing out on sleep too! Very excited! What do I do to pass the time today?!

Good luck on your scan!! So excited to hear an update:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just wanted to let you all know that my mom did great!! :happydance: She should be home sometime this afternoon. I can't wait to see her and give her a cuddle if she is up for it.

buttercup3~ Good luck with your scan!! I am excited to hear what team you will be joining.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that my mom did great!! :happydance: She should be home sometime this afternoon. I can't wait to see her and give her a cuddle if she is up for it.
> 
> buttercup3~ Good luck with your scan!! I am excited to hear what team you will be joining.

So happy to hear everything went well with your mom:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

How is your little man doing today? Oh and thank you..lol


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> How is your little man doing today? Oh and thank you..lol

He has been kicking up a storm all day! lol I also swear he is getting the hiccups already:) Do you feel your little girl moving alot now?


----------



## KittieB

hoppinforbabe said:


> we have our scan at 945 then to drs appt too!! If its a boy we are going to name him Maddox holland maddie for short (so cute)!! I just wish dec 6 would hurry up and come!

I loove the name Maddox and Maddie for short, very unusual but really cute :)

2 weeks 6 days until our scans... not that I'm counting :blush:


----------



## Projectlover

Great scan stories ladies! :flower:

I am eighteen weeks today and had to put away a couple of pairs of trousers this week that dont fit anymore. I am nowhere near big enoug for maternity clothes but tried the next size up - good on the waist (not that its a waist anymore!), but they looked ridiculous on my butt and legs. Oh well. 

Baby is going bananas this evening.:happydance:


----------



## hoppinforbabe

KittieB said:


> hoppinforbabe said:
> 
> 
> we have our scan at 945 then to drs appt too!! If its a boy we are going to name him Maddox holland maddie for short (so cute)!! I just wish dec 6 would hurry up and come!
> 
> I loove the name Maddox and Maddie for short, very unusual but really cute :)
> 
> 2 weeks 6 days until our scans... not that I'm counting :blush:Click to expand...

I cant wait!! I havent really bought anything yet so kinda waiting what it is to see what and how to decorate the nursery!!:happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> How is your little man doing today? Oh and thank you..lol
> 
> He has been kicking up a storm all day! lol I also swear he is getting the hiccups already:) Do you feel your little girl moving alot now?Click to expand...

Oh yeah!! :happydance: she is moving all the time and I am sure she has been getting the hiccups too. It feels so different then her kicks, it's a rhythmic jumping feeling. She loves to have what I think is her back rubbed and will push out so far it hurts letting me know that she is wanting it done. My mom was lol'ing watching her doing this. I think she didn't believe that Airy was pushing out for a rub. I am loving this part of pregnancy!! I am positive that this will be my last baby and I am really going to miss feeling a baby growing and playing inside of me. :cry: Some days she is very active and then it seems like the next she is lazy and sleeps more than she plays..lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Yeay I can feel baby with the hiccups...love it! Less than a week until my scan now, ooh I'm sooo impatient....


----------



## mum2beagain

so i think we may have a name if were having a girly we have both agreed and really like maddison ivy :) so at the moment as were bound to change our minds lol its maddison ivy for a girl and vinnie jack for a boy starting to feel bubs move all the time now love it :)


----------



## DJF

I feel the baby move everyday as well. Some days it (can't wait till I can stop saying it :) ) is really active and other days it is a lot less active. Not sure if I have felt hiccups or not - I am not really sure what they feel like.

This morning when I felt movement and my hand was resting on my belly I felt something hard poke out - not sure if maybe it was a limb. Very cool anyway!


----------



## buttercup3

Yesterday was scan day! And it was... interesting.

They scanned for about 30 minutes and asked us to go for a walk because baby was lying strange, then had someone come in to 'double check' then decided that the scan of the heart was not what they wanted and we would have to go back 24 hours later. At this point I was in floods of tears and they put us in a little quiet room until a midwife came down to talk to us. They however managed to get a consultant to come rescan baby (at this point decided that it was not happy and curled into a little ball inside!) and within minutes he told us nothing at all was wrong.

The consultant was called Dr Jolly! 

And after all that I had to ask them to check the gender (because the scanning lady was all muddled and forgot!) and we are having a beautiful, perfect little boy!! (I had actually noticed it was a boy mid scan but when she went back to check I just shouted out to my OH 'There's his little man!!!')

There's something in the water that we are all mostly on team blue!!! xxx


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls! I was just reading through all the posts from the last couple of weeks and wanted to add the results of our gender scan...we're having a little boy! We're so excited! :cloud9: Here's the proof! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









photo.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## magicteapot

We are most probably team :pink: :)
 



Attached Files:







383986_10150952964830327_776055326_21640903_831128670_n.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brookettc3

As yay I will update when I get home


I just got my 19 week scan and still a boy<3 doctors say that I am 19 weeks today but the scan just showed 19w6 and 1 20w0... Maybe my little one will be here sooner than we thought


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations everyone :)


----------



## Tilly87

Congratulations everyone on your little babies, really can't wait to find out, 5 more days to go! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> Congratulations everyone on your little babies, really can't wait to find out, 5 more days to go! x

Ooh...which day is your scan? Mine is on wed. The countdown is on now, less than a week whoopee. I looked arty baby clothes for the first time today but the neutrals were kinda boring in marks and sparks which was where I was, so I've decided to look again after wed when I can hopefully look at the right colours. Although if it's another girl I really won't need any as I have so many girls things to pass down already! Don't suppose anyone can advise me on jogging buggies, or bigger family cars, there's going to be six of us so need to upgrade??


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your little babies, really can't wait to find out, 5 more days to go! x
> 
> Ooh...which day is your scan? Mine is on wed. The countdown is on now, less than a week whoopee. I looked arty baby clothes for the first time today but the neutrals were kinda boring in marks and sparks which was where I was, so I've decided to look again after wed when I can hopefully look at the right colours. Although if it's another girl I really won't need any as I have so many girls things to pass down already! Don't suppose anyone can advise me on jogging buggies, or bigger family cars, there's going to be six of us so need to upgrade??Click to expand...

Mine is on wednesday to! in the afternoon, do you think you will be having another girl, i am not very good at guessing i keep changing my mind lol. Sorry but i don't know about buggies as i haven't even looked yet, can't wait till wens!!! I think it will all depend on your limit for your new car x


----------



## Mari30me

Congrats to everyone on theirs scans:) So many boys!! :)

I just had my 20 week prenatal appt yesterday. I got the results from my glucose test and they were completely normal:) yay! But, my iron levels are low showing that I am little bit anemic. My OB has placed me on extra iron supplements. Hopefully they will help:) Other than that, the HB was 156 and everything looks great:)

How is everyone else today?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your little babies, really can't wait to find out, 5 more days to go! x
> 
> Ooh...which day is your scan? Mine is on wed. The countdown is on now, less than a week whoopee. I looked arty baby clothes for the first time today but the neutrals were kinda boring in marks and sparks which was where I was, so I've decided to look again after wed when I can hopefully look at the right colours. Although if it's another girl I really won't need any as I have so many girls things to pass down already! Don't suppose anyone can advise me on jogging buggies, or bigger family cars, there's going to be six of us so need to upgrade??Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on wednesday to! in the afternoon, do you think you will be having another girl, i am not very good at guessing i keep changing my mind lol. Sorry but i don't know about buggies as i haven't even looked yet, can't wait till wens!!! I think it will all depend on your limit for your new car xClick to expand...

Ah mine is in the afternoon too, 2.15 pm. I'll keep an eye out for your scan pick . I think chances are it's another girl,which is what my hubby would really like I think...but he's convinced this one is a boy and I think if it is, once he's gotten over the shock he'll be thrilled. Hmm think I'm going to have to check out some reviews and hubby has his mind set on a zafira I think but it'll have to be a good deal on our budget :-/ Are you finding out on wed? You've prob already said but I've lost track. Maybe we'll start evening up the numbers with a couple of girls! X


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your little babies, really can't wait to find out, 5 more days to go! x
> 
> Ooh...which day is your scan? Mine is on wed. The countdown is on now, less than a week whoopee. I looked arty baby clothes for the first time today but the neutrals were kinda boring in marks and sparks which was where I was, so I've decided to look again after wed when I can hopefully look at the right colours. Although if it's another girl I really won't need any as I have so many girls things to pass down already! Don't suppose anyone can advise me on jogging buggies, or bigger family cars, there's going to be six of us so need to upgrade??Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on wednesday to! in the afternoon, do you think you will be having another girl, i am not very good at guessing i keep changing my mind lol. Sorry but i don't know about buggies as i haven't even looked yet, can't wait till wens!!! I think it will all depend on your limit for your new car xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah mine is in the afternoon too, 2.15 pm. I'll keep an eye out for your scan pick . I think chances are it's another girl,which is what my hubby would really like I think...but he's convinced this one is a boy and I think if it is, once he's gotten over the shock he'll be thrilled. Hmm think I'm going to have to check out some reviews and hubby has his mind set on a zafira I think but it'll have to be a good deal on our budget :-/ Are you finding out on wed? You've prob already said but I've lost track. Maybe we'll start evening up the numbers with a couple of girls! XClick to expand...

I will definately be updated in the evening as we will be finding out, OH really wants a boy this time as hes feeling a little outnumbered lol. I don't seem to have any intuition towards the gender of the baby now or previously, did you know and was right with any of your girls? Zafira sounds good! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm always hopeless at guessing...in fact a close friend has given birth to a gorgeous baby girl this morning, and I was convinced she was having a boy! Hubby is convinced this one is a boy though and he's usually right but I would be very surprised, be quite funny as he'd like another girl, believe it or not ...fool, everyone keeps warning him that at some point we'd have 4 teenage girls, lol. We are finding out the sex.but we've made a deal...I didn't want to find out so we're keeping it to ourselves...apart from on here of course, although who knows how long that will last!!!? Ha ha


----------



## Tilly87

I was talking to a friend last night and she can't believe i still have no clue as to the gender of my baby lol, OH thought our last was a boy but he was wrong, with this baby he justs keeps saying we will see at the scan but its so obvious to everyone who knows us that he would really love to have a boy, we are not having any more children after this baby so if we do have a girl we will not be trying again for a boy. I wouldn't be able to keep the secret for the rest of the pregnancy good luck to you lol x


----------



## barasti

Hi mummies,

I was originally in this thread back in September, but sadly I lost my bean.
However.. I just wanted to post, to say that in October, I fell pregnant again and am due on 11th June now, am 11 weeks today!

I will still be stalking all your posts, I just wanted to share my happy news. Now off to find the june thread <3


----------



## Mari30me

barasti said:


> Hi mummies,
> 
> I was originally in this thread back in September, but sadly I lost my bean.
> However.. I just wanted to post, to say that in October, I fell pregnant again and am due on 11th June now, am 11 weeks today!
> 
> I will still be stalking all your posts, I just wanted to share my happy news. Now off to find the june thread <3

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! :) June is a good month, that was when my son was born:) GL and a H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Tilly87

barasti said:


> Hi mummies,
> 
> I was originally in this thread back in September, but sadly I lost my bean.
> However.. I just wanted to post, to say that in October, I fell pregnant again and am due on 11th June now, am 11 weeks today!
> 
> I will still be stalking all your posts, I just wanted to share my happy news. Now off to find the june thread <3

Congratulations on your pregnancy, H&H 9months x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, how are we all? Ive got my 20 week scan today and im sooooo excited to see my little girly again! We are going to tell the sonographer that we dont know sex and to tell us just to make sure she is still defo a girl, I got pictures of her labia from my gender scan so i would be surprised if she had grown a willy in 2 weeks!!lol!:dohh:

Hope everyone is okay....will post piccies when im back....xx:hugs:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Good Luck babyhopes !! Its my scan at 4.15pm - Going to be along day me thinks !!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww good luck aswell Laura, are you going to find out the sex today?? Mine is at 2.15 so just a little ahead of you, the morning seems to be dragging though! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

barasti said:


> Hi mummies,
> 
> I was originally in this thread back in September, but sadly I lost my bean.
> However.. I just wanted to post, to say that in October, I fell pregnant again and am due on 11th June now, am 11 weeks today!
> 
> I will still be stalking all your posts, I just wanted to share my happy news. Now off to find the june thread <3

Fantastic news!! Congratulations on your little june bug xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, how are we all? Ive got my 20 week scan today and im sooooo excited to see my little girly again! We are going to tell the sonographer that we dont know sex and to tell us just to make sure she is still defo a girl, I got pictures of her labia from my gender scan so i would be surprised if she had grown a willy in 2 weeks!!lol!:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is okay....will post piccies when im back....xx:hugs:

Enjoy


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Good Luck babyhopes !! Its my scan at 4.15pm - Going to be along day me thinks !!

I hope the time passes quickly for you until scan, enjoy


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87.....1 sleep left, yaay


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Tilly87.....1 sleep left, yaay

Can't wait so excited!! Good luck tomorrow x will update as soon as possible, can't wait to hear your update! x


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck babyhopes and laura x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck Tilly and Pinkmummy, not long to go now girls!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mari30me

Good luck to babyhopes and Laura on your scans today! :) Can't wait to hear the updates:)

Wow, pinkmummy and Tilly, so fantastic your scans are tomorrow! It is going to be an exciting week for scans:) GL


----------



## DJF

I have my scan today at 3pm. Hopefully, baby cooperates because I am dying to know the gender.


----------



## Mari30me

DJF said:


> I have my scan today at 3pm. Hopefully, baby cooperates because I am dying to know the gender.

Good luck on your scan today!!! So excited to hear what you are having:)


----------



## brookettc3

Good luck on your scans today cant wait to hear back :)


----------



## BleedingBlack

Pretty sure my body hates me. I have Anterior Placenta Previa and I'm at a 1 in 3 risk of having Placenta Accreta again :dohh:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> Tilly87.....1 sleep left, yaay
> 
> Can't wait so excited!! Good luck tomorrow x will update as soon as possible, can't wait to hear your update! xClick to expand...

Woohoo, so excited...I'm like a kid! Thank you, will be keeping my eyes peeled for your yate too, wonder what we'll get!!!


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> Tilly87.....1 sleep left, yaay
> 
> Can't wait so excited!! Good luck tomorrow x will update as soon as possible, can't wait to hear your update! xClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo, so excited...I'm like a kid! Thank you, will be keeping my eyes peeled for your yate too, wonder what we'll get!!!Click to expand...

I'm thinking girl, just because everyone keeps telling me so, but would love a little boy x


----------



## brookettc3

Bleeding Black I am sorry to hear about the anterior placenta previa I hope it resolves over the next few months... as for me right now I only have an anterior placenta... I dont like it at all... :( I want to feel my little guy like i did with my other two at this point...


----------



## Tilly87

BleedingBlack said:


> Pretty sure my body hates me. I have Anterior Placenta Previa and I'm at a 1 in 3 risk of having Placenta Accreta again :dohh:

Sorry to hear about that, hope everything is ok x


----------



## Mari30me

BleedingBlack said:


> Pretty sure my body hates me. I have Anterior Placenta Previa and I'm at a 1 in 3 risk of having Placenta Accreta again :dohh:

Sorry to hear about your placaenta. Fx'd everything will be just fine:)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well the scan went well, im still having a girl!! yaaayyy! And our little girl is adorable, a right little poser with pouting lips!!! She didnt move around a lot just had the odd stretch and yawn and i got told again by todays sonographer that she is very laid back and chilled out! Hmmmmm....hope she stays that way! LOL! Anyway here are some pics......:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, well the scan went well, im still having a girl!! yaaayyy! And our little girl is adorable, a right little poser with pouting lips!!! She didnt move around a lot just had the odd stretch and yawn and i got told again by todays sonographer that she is very laid back and chilled out! Hmmmmm....hope she stays that way! LOL! Anyway here are some pics......:cloud9:

Awww she's beautiful


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

BleedingBlack said:


> Pretty sure my body hates me. I have Anterior Placenta Previa and I'm at a 1 in 3 risk of having Placenta Accreta again :dohh:

I hope it works out ok hun xx


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, well the scan went well, im still having a girl!! yaaayyy! And our little girl is adorable, a right little poser with pouting lips!!! She didnt move around a lot just had the odd stretch and yawn and i got told again by todays sonographer that she is very laid back and chilled out! Hmmmmm....hope she stays that way! LOL! Anyway here are some pics......:cloud9:

Glad your scan went well. Very cute pics of your little girl:)


----------



## BleedingBlack

Thank you all! I am really hoping the placenta moves out of the way and I'll be free from having Placenta Accreta again...the problem with the PA is, it's very hard to catch on the ultrasound so I do end up having it and not know it until I deliver the baby. That's what happened with my first child. I'm secretly scared but I dont want to put anymore fear into my DF so I'm staying quiet about how it really makes me feel.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey all I just wanted to pop on and post my 21 wk bump. Not much has been going on other than really bad bump pain. It's my muscles not taking to growing very well. If I do any lifting or bending over I end up in a ton of pain, I guess it's good because I am getting to practice my breathing and staying relaxed for labor..yep it hurts that bad. I keep having to make sure it's not contractions. How is everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111122_2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tilly87

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, well the scan went well, im still having a girl!! yaaayyy! And our little girl is adorable, a right little poser with pouting lips!!! She didnt move around a lot just had the odd stretch and yawn and i got told again by todays sonographer that she is very laid back and chilled out! Hmmmmm....hope she stays that way! LOL! Anyway here are some pics......:cloud9:

Cute pics, can't wait to have my scan today x


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hey all I just wanted to pop on and post my 21 wk bump. Not much has been going on other than really bad bump pain. It's my muscles not taking to growing very well. If I do any lifting or bending over I end up in a ton of pain, I guess it's good because I am getting to practice my breathing and staying relaxed for labor..yep it hurts that bad. I keep having to make sure it's not contractions. How is everyone doing?

Lovely bump! sorry your in a bit of pain, hope it starts to feel better soon. Nice christmas tree to lol! x


----------



## Tilly87

Pink mummy...so excited!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Good luck Tilly n pinkmummy!!!! Enjoy your scans girls!!

Cute bump wantingbbump! Will post my 20 week bump pic later! Lovin the xmas tree, cant wait to put mine up, 2 more weeks to go til i do!! xx

Well bubs is jumpin all over this morn in bed so i shone my iphone on my tummy and i could see her moving!! Right around my belly button so much higher than ive felt her before and now i see the movement! How exciting!!! Feel a bit achey this mornin around my abdomen n hips so think its a growth spurt day! x

How is everyone else?? xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/photo.jpg

Well from a very shocked me - We are team :blue: !!! I really believed it was a girl. I have ALOT of nieces and only one much older nephew !! My whole family are delighted - but I am still in major shock !!! I'm happy as it took 8 years to have our daughter and falling pregnant again was a shock in itself..... but a boy - I am shocked !!! :haha:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> Pink mummy...so excited!!!

Eeeeek...me too......I barely slept!! Will catch up and swap colours later


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

_LauraK1982_ said:


> https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/photo.jpg
> 
> Well from a very shocked me - We are team :blue: !!! I really believed it was a girl. I have ALOT of nieces and only one much older nephew !! My whole family are delighted - but I am still in major shock !!! I'm happy as it took 8 years to have our daughter and falling pregnant again was a shock in itself..... but a boy - I am shocked !!! :haha:

At least the shock is now I guess and not when you give birth, plenty of time to get used to the idea. I'm going to be a teeny teeny bit sad I think if they say this is a girl today, not because I don't want another girl but because this is def our last so it will mean never having a son, if that makes sense!? However hubby would really prefer another girl! And I do absolutely love.the girls name we've picked


----------



## Mari30me

_LauraK1982_ said:


> https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/photo.jpg
> 
> Well from a very shocked me - We are team :blue: !!! I really believed it was a girl. I have ALOT of nieces and only one much older nephew !! My whole family are delighted - but I am still in major shock !!! I'm happy as it took 8 years to have our daughter and falling pregnant again was a shock in itself..... but a boy - I am shocked !!! :haha:

How amazing! Congratulations and welcome to team blue:)


----------



## Mari30me

good luck to tilly and pinkmummy with their scans today:) So excited for an update!!!


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats Laura!!! x

Well had my scan today, baby is doing well, i have anterior placenta so will need another scan at 32wks to check the placenta has moved, but we are having a BOY!!! X


----------



## DJF

Hey Everyone,

I had my scan yesterday and we are having a very healthy and perfect little girl!!! She is adorable :) They said she is almost 1lb already and is measuring a few days ahead of my due date.


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats DJF X


----------



## DJF

Tilly87 said:


> Congrats DJF X

Congrats to you too!


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Congrats Laura!!! x
> 
> Well had my scan today, baby is doing well, i have anterior placenta so will need another scan at 32wks to check the placenta has moved, but we are having a BOY!!! X

Congrats on a BOY!!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

DJF said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and we are having a very healthy and perfect little girl!!! She is adorable :) They said she is almost 1lb already and is measuring a few days ahead of my due date.

Awww....congrats on a girl!! So glad your scan went well:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Wow 2 more boys and another girl!! Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## brookettc3

So happy to hear everyone's LO's are healthy and you guys now know what team you are on :) 
Tilly87- I have an anterior placenta as well... do you feel the baby move very much? for me I barely feel him at all!


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> So happy to hear everyone's LO's are healthy and you guys now know what team you are on :)
> Tilly87- I have an anterior placenta as well... do you feel the baby move very much? for me I barely feel him at all!

I don't feel him very much at all! and i have noticed that i felt movements much stronger with my girls, OH can't feel any movements at all and he really wants to feel them lol. I hope the placenta moves because i'm a bit scared about having a c-section, did you have natural births with your other 2 LOs? x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congratulations Tilly on your boy!! We are having a girl!! 4 girls...oh my hubby really is outnumbered, ha ha. Congrats DJF too xxx


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Congratulations Tilly on your boy!! We are having a girl!! 4 girls...oh my hubby really is outnumbered, ha ha. Congrats DJF too xxx

Congrats hun, you were right about having a girl! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tilly on your boy!! We are having a girl!! 4 girls...oh my hubby really is outnumbered, ha ha. Congrats DJF too xxx
> 
> Congrats hun, you were right about having a girl! xClick to expand...

Yep...I figured that after 3 girls already it was bound to be. Had to accept that I'm never going to have a son but Nyah its so cute I wouldn't have it any other way already, and hubby and our girls were thrilled so it's all smiles here...trying hard to think of a one syllable middle name for Nyah now...any suggestions very welcome, surname Humber? Ooh Tilly I'm thrilled you got your boy, had a feeling we were carrying opposite sex. Xx


----------



## mum2beagain

How about nyah rose I think that's pretty or nyah eve congrats to everyon who's found out teams this week still many more boys than girls I see :)


----------



## BWilliams

I found out today that I have placenta pervia as well I'm praying it goes away I don't want a c section :-(


----------



## missangie

congrats to everyone who recently had scans! I love coming on here now to see all the updates! 

Pinkmummy, Nyah is a very cute name! What about Nyah Rae? Thats the only suggestion I have right now


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tilly on your boy!! We are having a girl!! 4 girls...oh my hubby really is outnumbered, ha ha. Congrats DJF too xxx
> 
> Congrats hun, you were right about having a girl! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep...I figured that after 3 girls already it was bound to be. Had to accept that I'm never going to have a son but Nyah its so cute I wouldn't have it any other way already, and hubby and our girls were thrilled so it's all smiles here...trying hard to think of a one syllable middle name for Nyah now...any suggestions very welcome, surname Humber? Ooh Tilly I'm thrilled you got your boy, had a feeling we were carrying opposite sex. XxClick to expand...

I thought mine would be a girl to but i was wrong! Thats a lovely name, sorry but i'm useless at picking out names so will be no help. Sorry it wasn't a boy, you will love your little girl no matter what x


----------



## Tilly87

BWilliams said:


> I found out today that I have placenta pervia as well I'm praying it goes away I don't want a c section :-(

I have a scan at 32wks to see if mine goes placenta previa but its 12wks away so hopefully we will be lucky! I read on the internet that the placenta only moves up in 50% of cases so FXs x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Ooh I love all those suggestions, we're thinking right now that we might go with Nyah Eve thank you. I really hope for all those with placenta pravia that it sorts itself out, I have my fingers crossed for you. Looking forward to seeing more scan updates on here soon everyone, congrats to everyone so far on theirs


----------



## BWilliams

Tilly I'm praying we are that 50% I've been ready about it online and I really wish I didn't its only freaking me out more. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## Tilly87

BWilliams said:


> Tilly I'm praying we are that 50% I've been ready about it online and I really wish I didn't its only freaking me out more. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

Same here, the sonographer didn't really tell me much so been doing my own research. FXs we are in the 50% x


----------



## brookettc3

Happy Turkey day everyone <3 


Tilly87 said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear everyone's LO's are healthy and you guys now know what team you are on :)
> Tilly87- I have an anterior placenta as well... do you feel the baby move very much? for me I barely feel him at all!
> 
> I don't feel him very much at all! and i have noticed that i felt movements much stronger with my girls, OH can't feel any movements at all and he really wants to feel them lol. I hope the placenta moves because i'm a bit scared about having a c-section, did you have natural births with your other 2 LOs? xClick to expand...

It makes my hubby upset he cant feel it either... I want him and my DS & DD to feel him as well not just me....
ABout the c-sections I delivered both mine naturally but during labor with my son they told that I could not deliver a baby over 7lbs and my son was 6 lbs 6 oz.. this little boy is already measuring ahead of schedule so I am worried I will need one


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Happy Turkey day everyone <3
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear everyone's LO's are healthy and you guys now know what team you are on :)
> Tilly87- I have an anterior placenta as well... do you feel the baby move very much? for me I barely feel him at all!
> 
> I don't feel him very much at all! and i have noticed that i felt movements much stronger with my girls, OH can't feel any movements at all and he really wants to feel them lol. I hope the placenta moves because i'm a bit scared about having a c-section, did you have natural births with your other 2 LOs? xClick to expand...
> 
> It makes my hubby upset he cant feel it either... I want him and my DS & DD to feel him as well not just me....
> ABout the c-sections I delivered both mine naturally but during labor with my son they told that I could not deliver a baby over 7lbs and my son was 6 lbs 6 oz.. this little boy is already measuring ahead of schedule so I am worried I will need oneClick to expand...

I worry that unless the placenta moves up OH won't get to feel baby throughout the whole pregnancy, it would be nice if my 2 DDs could feel him as well. I had 2 natural births and the thought of a c-section terrifies me i would give birth any day over that lol x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! I hope that you all have an amazing day and big full pregnant tummies!!! We all have a great reason to be thankful this year!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) So how was everyones Thanksgiving? Also black friday? Any amazing deals you were able to grab?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies :) So how was everyones Thanksgiving? Also black friday? Any amazing deals you were able to grab?

My thanksgiving was great!! How was yours? I got a 40 inch lcd/hdtv for $235:happydance: I also bought over $200 in material to make Airy's cloth diaper covers for $60 :happydance: Then a bunch of gifts for the kids. Did you go shopping?


----------



## brookettc3

I had an amazing thanksgiving! It was my first one making it for my family and we had so much!! Black friday- I couldnt stay awake after cooking all day I fell asleep at 9pm! Congrats on the TV!! OMG you make cloth diapers?! I have been looking online all day where to buy some cute inexpensive covers.. I bought some prefolds earlier :)


----------



## missangie

here a pic of my bump progression. thinking i need to just discard week 18 since its closer up and I must have been super bloated 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/B14weeks-1.jpg

and Brooke, I cant believe you cooked for Thanksgiving. That is something I never want responsibility for haha. Im pretty good at bringing side dishes or desser though ;-)


----------



## brookettc3

Oh yeah I am so proud of myself! I made home made pies Apple, Cherry, & Pumpkin then I made a ham with pineapple and cherries turkey with rosemary garlic thyme sage and olive oil, green bean casserole, stuffing, cranberry sauce, & gravy :)


----------



## missangie

wow! you really did do it all! Sounds yummy


----------



## Mari30me

sounds like all u ladies had a great Thanksgiving:) In canada the black friday sales r not as good:( i did get a few good deals online though:) Tomorrow are the Cyber Mondays sales, so i will check those out online. 

i am 22 weeks today! The weeks r really starting to go fast now! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## DJF

Glad to hear everyone had a good Thanksgiving! We did too - made a turkey dinner for 16 people. I was beat by the end and my back was killing me but it was worth it. Not as much fun to get weighed at my OB appointment the next morning though. I weighed myself in the morning Thanksgiving day before eating anything and weighed 4 lbs more the next day at my appointment! Luckily the OB didn't say anything about my weight.

I didn't do any black Friday shopping. But yesterday we went and bought our nursery furniture which was fun. Next weekend we are going to the shore and there is a big outlet mall there so that's when we will do most of our Christmas shopping.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> I had an amazing thanksgiving! It was my first one making it for my family and we had so much!! Black friday- I couldnt stay awake after cooking all day I fell asleep at 9pm! Congrats on the TV!! OMG you make cloth diapers?! I have been looking online all day where to buy some cute inexpensive covers.. I bought some prefolds earlier :)

My mom and I did dinner together. She cooked the turkey and I made the prime rib. I have to say my prime rib was amazing and everyone was eating it and saying that I need to make one for every get together..lol Yeah I am making Airy's cloth diapers and covers. I also bought some prefolds but I am going to be cutting them up to make some newborn size ones. I am using a newborn diaper as a pattern and it seems to be working. Then I am going to make some OS and put snaps on them. I will post a link to a place that has some great deals right now on covers for you. If the deal is still going on when I get paid I am going to buy some because I feel that you can never have too many cute covers.

Here is the link
https://www.theluvyourbaby.com/


----------



## magicteapot

Oooh can you change my date to April 2nd and Team Pink? Thanks immensely :) xx


----------



## twilliamssbt

Had my scan today, baby is doing very well. however I have a posterior placenta previa totally covering cervix and am now not allowed penetrive sex, 10 days before my wedding and honeymoon.

We did eventually decide to find out sex and I am also carrying a boy, which is a huge shock as I was convinced it was going to be a girl.

Here is the little man

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/cea2f356.jpg


----------



## DJF

Congrats on the beautiful little boy!


----------



## brookettc3

magicteapot said:


> Oooh can you change my date to April 2nd and Team Pink? Thanks immensely :) xx

All updated :) Yay another girl not very many so far 
Did they tell you that they were changing the date or did the ultrasound just show an earlier date? 
When I went in for my ultrasound all the scans showed the baby was 6-7 days ahead but my doctor wasn't there so no one told me if the date would change?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

twilliamssbt said:


> Had my scan today, baby is doing very well. however I have a posterior placenta previa totally covering cervix and am now not allowed penetrive sex, 10 days before my wedding and honeymoon.
> 
> We did eventually decide to find out sex and I am also carrying a boy, which is a huge shock as I was convinced it was going to be a girl.
> 
> Here is the little man
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/cea2f356.jpg

Congratulations on a boy, that's a real shame to be told that though right before your wedding, poor you xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

magicteapot said:


> Oooh can you change my date to April 2nd and Team Pink? Thanks immensely :) xx

Congratulations


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I've been having a few hip/back problems, it plays up for a few days then is fine again and I can't do my running when it does. Been told it is pelvic girdle pain and have physio on 9th dec and will portion be given a support belt to wear. It could bee a lot worse though and I'm glad it only lasts so short while.Apart from that I'm really enjoying this pregnancy even if I STILL don't look pregnant :-/


----------



## mum2beagain

Hubby and dd finally felt baby kick yesterday :) feeling rather large now lol


----------



## Mari30me

magicteapot said:


> Oooh can you change my date to April 2nd and Team Pink? Thanks immensely :) xx

Congrats on a girl!!! Wonderful news:)


----------



## Mari30me

twilliamssbt said:


> Had my scan today, baby is doing very well. however I have a posterior placenta previa totally covering cervix and am now not allowed penetrive sex, 10 days before my wedding and honeymoon.
> 
> We did eventually decide to find out sex and I am also carrying a boy, which is a huge shock as I was convinced it was going to be a girl.
> 
> Here is the little man
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/cea2f356.jpg

Congrats on a boy!! What a cute scan pic:)


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> I've been having a few hip/back problems, it plays up for a few days then is fine again and I can't do my running when it does. Been told it is pelvic girdle pain and have physio on 9th dec and will portion be given a support belt to wear. It could bee a lot worse though and I'm glad it only lasts so short while.Apart from that I'm really enjoying this pregnancy even if I STILL don't look pregnant :-/

I had the same pain when I was pregnant with my son. It was horrible. Physio did help me a bit. Sorry you are in pain:( I hope the physio and belt will help:)


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations to everyone that has had their scans :)

Pinkmummy - sorry to hear you are in pain, I hope the physio can help you! I've had a bit of backache, but mainly when I have whole days of studying, when i'm sat down all day bent over a desk, followed by days of working, when i'm on my feet all day. 

Exactly one week until my scan... I'm so excited! Hopefully we will find out if we're having a little boy or a little girl :D


----------



## hoppinforbabe

one week until scan or wait less than a week!! So excited!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm really looking forward to seeing the lovely scan pics coming up soon....and whether the pinks and blues even out a bit, can't believe how many more lil men there are so far


----------



## buttercup3

All of us due on April 5th are expecting boys!


----------



## Projectlover

Hey ladies,

Aren't we all coming along nicely! My 20 week scan is tomorrow and we are hoping to find out if the April Hatchlings have another boy for the army or a girl to even things up a bit more. Fingers crossed it goes well!

xx


----------



## Tilly87

Projectlover said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Aren't we all coming along nicely! My 20 week scan is tomorrow and we are hoping to find out if the April Hatchlings have another boy for the army or a girl to even things up a bit more. Fingers crossed it goes well!
> 
> xx

Good luck on your scan x can't wait to hear the update x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Aren't we all coming along nicely! My 20 week scan is tomorrow and we are hoping to find out if the April Hatchlings have another boy for the army or a girl to even things up a bit more. Fingers crossed it goes well!
> 
> xx

Good luck with your scan, enjoy  xx


----------



## Projectlover

:happydance:HERE COME THE GIRLS! Another team pink here. Woop woop.

At least, the technician was 85% sure - pretty high, but baby was a little bit shy. She looked like a girl to me. Everything else was perfect as far as they could see too. Now for names!...We were thinking of a pretty old fashioned name which isn't making a comeback - Gloria. Is that too odd? Does anyone know any?:shrug:


----------



## Mari30me

Projectlover said:


> :happydance:HERE COME THE GIRLS! Another team pink here. Woop woop.
> 
> At least, the technician was 85% sure - pretty high, but baby was a little bit shy. She looked like a girl to me. Everything else was perfect as far as they could see too. Now for names!...We were thinking of a pretty old fashioned name which isn't making a comeback - Gloria. Is that too odd? Does anyone know any?:shrug:

Congrats on a girl!!! :)


----------



## KittieB

Projectlover said:


> :happydance:HERE COME THE GIRLS! Another team pink here. Woop woop.
> 
> At least, the technician was 85% sure - pretty high, but baby was a little bit shy. She looked like a girl to me. Everything else was perfect as far as they could see too. Now for names!...We were thinking of a pretty old fashioned name which isn't making a comeback - Gloria. Is that too odd? Does anyone know any?:shrug:

Congratulations! I will find out if I'm in team pink or team blue on Tuesday... can't wait! 

I love the name Gloria, it's very pretty and I don't know any Glorias.
 
We've finally decided on our names...

Isabelle Alice, or Jacob James

Alice and James are both family names and Isabelle and Jacob are names that we both love :)


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats on a girl projectlover! x


----------



## emmylou92

I'm due on the 26th with a Pink bump :)


----------



## LadyE

Hey Ladies, 

It's been a while since I've posted, I see we've got a lot of little boys and precious girls in the mist. :thumbup:
Hope all is well! 

I'm here to tell you, I'm adding another *BOY*:blue: to the group!!! Baby boy looks good and healthy! 

We're half way there ladies :happydance:


----------



## DJF

Mari30me said:


> Projectlover said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:HERE COME THE GIRLS! Another team pink here. Woop woop.
> 
> At least, the technician was 85% sure - pretty high, but baby was a little bit shy. She looked like a girl to me. Everything else was perfect as far as they could see too. Now for names!...We were thinking of a pretty old fashioned name which isn't making a comeback - Gloria. Is that too odd? Does anyone know any?:shrug:
> 
> Congrats on a girl!!! :)Click to expand...

Congrats!! Very exciting :)


----------



## Projectlover

emmylou92 said:


> I'm due on the 26th with a Pink bump :)


Congratulations Emmylou!!:cloud9:


----------



## brookettc3

Yay so glad to hear more of you are finding out gender :) :) I will update the list now! AH I cant believe how many of us are over halfway there!!


13 boys 7 girls <3 so far I believe


----------



## missangie

buttercup3 said:


> All of us due on April 5th are expecting boys!

Too funny!!!! :happydance:

Congrats to everyone who has had great scans, whether you are blue, pink or yellow


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi everyone and congrats to everyone that has found out what they are having!! My life just got really scary because I have been going into preterm labor and have been put on full bed rest. I have been praying that I can get past 24 weeks before she comes. I pray that all of you have great pregnancies and none of you have to worry like this!!! On a good note Airy is doing great and her HR was 160 bpm today. I gained 7 pounds in 3 weeks..I hopr that the weight gain doesn't keep up at 7lbs every 3 weeks..lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Projectlover said:


> :happydance:HERE COME THE GIRLS! Another team pink here. Woop woop.
> 
> At least, the technician was 85% sure - pretty high, but baby was a little bit shy. She looked like a girl to me. Everything else was perfect as far as they could see too. Now for names!...We were thinking of a pretty old fashioned name which isn't making a comeback - Gloria. Is that too odd? Does anyone know any?:shrug:

Brilliant, congrats on a pink one


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Big congrats Emmylou and LadyE


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi everyone and congrats to everyone that has found out what they are having!! My life just got really scary because I have been going into preterm labor and have been put on full bed rest. I have been praying that I can get past 24 weeks before she comes. I pray that all of you have great pregnancies and none of you have to worry like this!!! On a good note Airy is doing great and her HR was 160 bpm today. I gained 7 pounds in 3 weeks..I hopr that the weight gain doesn't keep up at 7lbs every 3 weeks..lol

Praying she stays in there as long as possible for you, you must be worried sick hun...hope you're being well looked after xx


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi everyone and congrats to everyone that has found out what they are having!! My life just got really scary because I have been going into preterm labor and have been put on full bed rest. I have been praying that I can get past 24 weeks before she comes. I pray that all of you have great pregnancies and none of you have to worry like this!!! On a good note Airy is doing great and her HR was 160 bpm today. I gained 7 pounds in 3 weeks..I hopr that the weight gain doesn't keep up at 7lbs every 3 weeks..lol

Oh no, so sorry you are going through this.:hugs: I hope she stays in there as long as she can. I will be praying for you and your little girl. 24 weeks is not far off. Keep us posted and big big :hugs:


----------



## DJF

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi everyone and congrats to everyone that has found out what they are having!! My life just got really scary because I have been going into preterm labor and have been put on full bed rest. I have been praying that I can get past 24 weeks before she comes. I pray that all of you have great pregnancies and none of you have to worry like this!!! On a good note Airy is doing great and her HR was 160 bpm today. I gained 7 pounds in 3 weeks..I hopr that the weight gain doesn't keep up at 7lbs every 3 weeks..lol

Sorry you are going through this hon :(


----------



## brookettc3

So sorry you are going through this Wantingbbbump I hope she stays in there for a while longer and also that your kids lets you stick to bed rest! Did they tell you how much she weighs at the moment?


----------



## _LauraK1982_

buttercup3 said:


> All of us due on April 5th are expecting boys!

How weird !!! :winkwink:


----------



## babyno9

Hello!

Not posted in awhile but my due date was changed early on to the 17th April and i'm also having a BOY! :)


----------



## Maple Leaf

Meant to update after my 20 week scan......staying team yellow - DHs decision!! Lol


----------



## emmylou92

Projectlover said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 26th with a Pink bump :)
> 
> 
> Congratulations Emmylou!!:cloud9:Click to expand...




PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Big congrats Emmylou and LadyE

Thank you, You both put big smiles on my face!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congratulations babyno9!! Maple leaf, you are so good....I kinda wish I'd been patient enough to wait, lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wanting bbbump.....I've been thinking of you and hoping that everything is going well with that impatient baby girl of yours? X


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey all thanks for the well wishes!! I am doing good, I had a few contractions last night but all is well and I am still growing my little girl. Bed rest sucks!! I have never watched so much TV in my life..lol The kids are doing great with letting me stay down and sleep as much as I need. My oldest has taken over the kitchen duty and I have to say that she is a great cook. Baby is guessed at about a pound and a half so they are very happy with her weight. My ob put me on full bed rest until about 35/36 weeks and then will get me back up. He said he may let me move about a little sooner as long as she starts being good. Good thing I got my Christmas shopping done early. As for the people that I still needed to buy for I guess they can wait but everyone understands and have now said that all they want is for me to still be pregnant. Anyways I hope that you are all doing great!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, just popping in to see how you're all doing. 

I have my 20 week scan this Saturday, can't wait to see that everything is going ok. We're hoping to find out what we're having too. Just about everyone thinks it's going to be a boy, and I've only had dreams about boys so we'll see. I don't mind either way but DH would like a boy. I'll be back to let you know what we find out.

I hope everyone is well. 

:)


----------



## KittieB

Wantingbump - I'm so glad your little girl is ok, you must have been so worried. Make sure you take it easy and keep us updated.

My baby is officially half baked today :D I'm so happy! I have my scan tomorrow and can't wait to find out if i'm having a girl or a boy. I have been convinced it's a girl, but had a dream last night that I had a boy! I really don't have a preference though, as long as he/she is healthy :)


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Gender scan tomorrow!!! yippee!!!


----------



## rachellie19

wantingbbbump - so glad your little one is doing okay, that must have been so scary! 

I haven't checked in for a while and was just reading through all the new posts! Here is my "blue bump" at 22 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mum2beagain

Morning ladies hope everyone is well I saw my consultant on Thursday and due to a kidney disorder they r going to induce me by 38 weeks so looks like u won't be an April mummy but I'm still going to continue to post in here as I feel I belong here as the march mummy's and further along than me bubs is moving lots now and my dd is loving feeling him/her moving :) what's the latest tally on blue/pink/yellow bumps does anyone know? Xx


----------



## brookettc3

The latest Tally is 16 boys 7 girls and 2 team yellowers <3 
I am sorry to hear about the kidneys problem but... at least you will know exactly when your little one will be here so you can be prepared 
Rachellie- Your bump is sooooo precious!!!! I am jealous!!


----------



## mum2beagain

Wowsa boys really are steaming ahead I wonder if it will even out


----------



## hoppinforbabe

add another to team....................Pink!! Baby girl due april 23rd!!


----------



## Tilly87

hoppinforbabe said:


> add another to team....................Pink!! Baby girl due april 23rd!!

Congrats on team pink!! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

hoppinforbabe said:


> add another to team....................Pink!! Baby girl due april 23rd!!

Woohoo...welcome to club pink....we'll even this out yet, lol.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all, I am still holding on and counting down the days until my 24th week in 5 days. I'm still contracting but it's not regular thank god. Airyonna is very playful and I am loving that but she is loving kicking my ribs so that kind of adds some pain..lol I am hungry all the time, my gosh I never thought I could est so much in my life. I am a little worried about what my weight gain will be at my next apt on the 22nd. I swear this pregnancy is flying bye so fast. I do have to say that I don't really mind because I know that the last 6 weeks seems to be slower than the 2ww. I hope that all of you are doing great!!


----------



## brookettc3

Another little girl yay :) I will update asap 

Wantingbbbump- I am so glad to hear she is staying in there <3 I hope she will stay for a lot longer! I worry about you when I dont see your posts for a day I am so glad that you update us and dont forget!!!


----------



## KittieB

Just to update you all, I am joining team BLUE!!! :D

I had my scan yesterday. Our little man was wriggling around all over the place! He is sat right down in my pelvis, which explains why I'm not showing much yet. I have wide hips so I think he's comfy snuggled up down there :)

He is really big! On my notes there is a percentile graph to show the size of my baby compared to other baby's the same gestational age. The length of his legs is off the scale! He weighs 1 pound already. 

I'm convinced they have got my dates wrong. From my last period he is due on the 11th April, from the dating scan he is due 23rd April. I'm convinced he's due on the 11th April as that would mean we conceived when we were on holiday, we only had sex once between the holiday and me finding out I'm pregnant! Also I felt movements quite early considering it's my first baby and now he is measuring big for his dates?? What do you all think?


----------



## hoppinforbabe

my little one was measuring little over week ahead according to her long bones. Shes got really long legs and arms and huge feet already!! Caught her in the scan smacking her head then rubbing it soooo cute!!


----------



## brookettc3

At my 20 week scan my LO was measuring a week ahead as well <3


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats everyone on finding out the gender of your LOs x

Wantingbbbump, glad your little girl is still staying put, hope them contractions ease away x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

KittieB said:


> Just to update you all, I am joining team BLUE!!! :D
> 
> I had my scan yesterday. Our little man was wriggling around all over the place! He is sat right down in my pelvis, which explains why I'm not showing much yet. I have wide hips so I think he's comfy snuggled up down there :)
> 
> He is really big! On my notes there is a percentile graph to show the size of my baby compared to other baby's the same gestational age. The length of his legs is off the scale! He weighs 1 pound already.
> 
> I'm convinced they have got my dates wrong. From my last period he is due on the 11th April, from the dating scan he is due 23rd April. I'm convinced he's due on the 11th April as that would mean we conceived when we were on holiday, we only had sex once between the holiday and me finding out I'm pregnant! Also I felt movements quite early considering it's my first baby and now he is measuring big for his dates?? What do you all think?

I think that their technology isn't a patch on our instincts sometimes and I'd be willing to very you're right...so many signs that you are!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh...and congrats of course kittieb on joining team blue  .
Hopinforbabe that is soooo cute...lovely to see their little characters shining through already. Wantingbbbump I'm so pleased your doing well, Brooke is right it's great that you keep us updated. I think you're going to be just fine though, from what you've said that is one very strong willed little girl you're growing in there....do make sure you take care though. X


----------



## KittieB

Thank you everyone :) I'm just going to wait and see when our little man decides to arrive! He might just be a big baby.

Brooke - did they change your dates or just leave them as they are?

Wantingbbump - I will be thinking of you and praying she stays where she is for as long as possible. I'm sure everything will be ok though, just keep resting


----------



## brookettc3

Kittie- they told me that most doctors won't change the date unless the baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead :)


----------



## KittieB

Ok, thank you :) My little man is really active tonight! My OH still can't feel any movement though, I think he's starting to get inpatient with the waiting!


----------



## missangie

havent had a chance to write on here lately but I have been reading everyones updates! Thought Id share a progression picture... https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/B12Weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Tilly87

missangie said:


> havent had a chance to write on here lately but I have been reading everyones updates! Thought Id share a progression picture... https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/B12Weeks-1.jpg

Your bump is really coming along x


----------



## brookettc3

Been kind of worried.... Finally decided to call the doctors who won't be back in for another 45 minutes... Anyways I have been getting painful contractions for the last 3 days... This never happened with my other two LO's and it is way to early for this little guy to enter this world. Hope the doctors can tell me what's going on.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have not been on alot lately. I have had a migraine for 7 days straight:( Nothing seems to help. I went to the hospital yesterday, my OB monitored my BP, and all was fine. I have had blood work and all is normal too. My OB gave me Tylenol 3 and it only helps a bit. She said if it didn't work, I would have to go to emergency to get a shot of morphine. I kinda want to avoid it at all costs, but the pressure in my head is so bad sometimes. I never had headaches like this with my 2 previous pregnancies. What scares me is there seems to be no end in sight for my headaches. I really hope they go away soon. I plan on sleeping alot this weekend, and my hubby can take care of the kids. 

Brooke - I am thinking of you and hope everything is ok with you little one. So sorry to hear you are going through pain. xx

Congrats to everyone else who found out the genders, so exciting! :)


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke- Hope your little boy stays put x

Mari- Hope your migraines get better soon x

Get plenty of rest ladies x


----------



## missangie

Brooke, I hope you get some answers soon and that your little man stays put! 

Mari, I really think headaches and migraines are the worst since you cant really function with them at all. (at least, I cant) I hope they go away soon for you


----------



## brookettc3

The doctors think because it's my third child I might no have the correct amount of uterine support so I will have to wear one of those support bands for the remainder of my pregnancy to stop the contractions. :/


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> The doctors think because it's my third child I might no have the correct amount of uterine support so I will have to wear one of those support bands for the remainder of my pregnancy to stop the contractions. :/

well at least thats an easy fix, right? Are they uncomfortable?


----------



## LadyE

Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been on alot lately. I have had a migraine for 7 days straight:( Nothing seems to help. I went to the hospital yesterday, my OB monitored my BP, and all was fine. I have had blood work and all is normal too. My OB gave me Tylenol 3 and it only helps a bit. She said if it didn't work, I would have to go to emergency to get a shot of morphine. I kinda want to avoid it at all costs, but the pressure in my head is so bad sometimes. I never had headaches like this with my 2 previous pregnancies. What scares me is there seems to be no end in sight for my headaches. I really hope they go away soon. I plan on sleeping alot this weekend, and my hubby can take care of the kids.
> 
> Brooke - I am thinking of you and hope everything is ok with you little one. So sorry to hear you are going through pain. xx
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who found out the genders, so exciting! :)


Mari- Hope you feel better soon! Those are no fun for sure! :thumbup:

Brooke- Glad to hear it should be an easy fix?. Take care of you and and your little one :)


----------



## Mari30me

brooke - I am glad the docs are able to figure out why u were having contractions. Last weekend I had serious pelvic pressure and pain. I could barely walk. It went away after 2 days. My OB called it pelvic girdle pain. She said if it comes back and gets worse, I may need one of those support bands too. I am also on my 3rd baby, and I am sure my uterus is not as strong. I hope the band helps you. GL

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. i am hoping my migraine is gone by Mon after a weekend of resting.


----------



## TexasRider

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA for so long. I have been super super busy with school and other things. But I am happy to report that Baby GIRL and I are doing well... I have been feeling her move a bit.. Not any kicks yet but some definite rolling around it what it feels like to me.. I cannot wait for some serious kicks! Sooo I guess we can add another girl to our list :) I have been keeping up with all you guys by email. I get the posts emailed to me everyday but I will try to keep posting in here better!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to let you know that we had our scan this morning, all is going well and we're on team :blue:

Hubby is stoked and so am I :cloud9:


----------



## CBaby84

Hi everyone - sorry I havent posted for a while.

Brooke - I didnt realise you were updating the team colours! I am on team yellow :)

Been suffering a bit with back ache lately but other than that all is fine and I have been feeling baby move and kick each day!

Another milestone today - 24 weeks


----------



## CBaby84

Sorry - also forgot to mention that my due date was changed to 1st April.

Thanks :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Glad the doc sorted you Brooke. I have to wear a brace for PGP too, I notice the difference the min I out it on, hope it helps you too.


----------



## mum2beagain

I'm having a Doppler scan tomorro to check the blood flow through placenta/cord as my kidney problem can cause blood clotting problems was wondering if anyone's had one of these ??


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum2beagain said:


> I'm having a Doppler scan tomorro to check the blood flow through placenta/cord as my kidney problem can cause blood clotting problems was wondering if anyone's had one of these ??

Good luck, hope everything is working just fine for you and bubs xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Quick update - bump is pink :)


----------



## mum2beagain

Had my scan today all was fab no problems and bubs is weighing 1lb 11oz already :)


----------



## brookettc3

updated everyone :) 
So when is everyone planning their baby showers? Mine is going to be January 22nd I cant wait


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi everyone I just wanted to hop on and tell you that today is my v day!!! I made it to 24 weeks!! I am so excited to still be pregnant and we have set a new goal of 30 weeks so we are hoping that I will stay pregnant for another 6 weeks. My personal goal is 34~37 weeks. I have faith that I can get there and have a healthy baby. I do have to say that bed rest really sucks. All I do is eat now because I get so dang bored. I up'ed my cable and still can't seem to find anything to watch..lol 
Airyonna is doing great and is kicking all day and was playing so much the other day she woke me up. I don't mind that at all, I'd rather have her playing in me than fighting out of me, ya know. She is getting to be so much fun and I am counting down the days until she opens her eyes. Well I hope that all of you are doing great!!!


----------



## Mari30me

CBaby84 said:


> Sorry - also forgot to mention that my due date was changed to 1st April.
> 
> Thanks :)

We have the same due date! :) I was on team yellow when pregnant with my dd. It was such a nice surprise at the end. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi everyone I just wanted to hop on and tell you that today is my v day!!! I made it to 24 weeks!! I am so excited to still be pregnant and we have set a new goal of 30 weeks so we are hoping that I will stay pregnant for another 6 weeks. My personal goal is 34~37 weeks. I have faith that I can get there and have a healthy baby. I do have to say that bed rest really sucks. All I do is eat now because I get so dang bored. I up'ed my cable and still can't seem to find anything to watch..lol
> Airyonna is doing great and is kicking all day and was playing so much the other day she woke me up. I don't mind that at all, I'd rather have her playing in me than fighting out of me, ya know. She is getting to be so much fun and I am counting down the days until she opens her eyes. Well I hope that all of you are doing great!!!

So happy Airyonna is staying put:) Congrats on making it to you V-day!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone? I still have my crazy migraines:( Today is not too bad so far, but they usually get worse as the day goes on. I went to see my OB yesterday, and she is having me go for a ton of blood work tomorrow. Just cannot figure out why my headaches won't go away. 
I am also going to an ultrasound today to check the size of the baby and look at my fluid levels. For the past week or so, my underwear constantly seems to get wet. Not a ton, but enough for me to notice. It does not look like discharge, just looks like water. I know it is not from my bladder either. My OB just wants to make sure it is not amniotic fluid. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## DJF

Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I still have my crazy migraines:( Today is not too bad so far, but they usually get worse as the day goes on. I went to see my OB yesterday, and she is having me go for a ton of blood work tomorrow. Just cannot figure out why my headaches won't go away.
> I am also going to an ultrasound today to check the size of the baby and look at my fluid levels. For the past week or so, my underwear constantly seems to get wet. Not a ton, but enough for me to notice. It does not look like discharge, just looks like water. I know it is not from my bladder either. My OB just wants to make sure it is not amniotic fluid. I will keep you ladies posted.

Hope you start to feel better soon and they figure out what's wrong.


----------



## DJF

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi everyone I just wanted to hop on and tell you that today is my v day!!! I made it to 24 weeks!! I am so excited to still be pregnant and we have set a new goal of 30 weeks so we are hoping that I will stay pregnant for another 6 weeks. My personal goal is 34~37 weeks. I have faith that I can get there and have a healthy baby. I do have to say that bed rest really sucks. All I do is eat now because I get so dang bored. I up'ed my cable and still can't seem to find anything to watch..lol
> Airyonna is doing great and is kicking all day and was playing so much the other day she woke me up. I don't mind that at all, I'd rather have her playing in me than fighting out of me, ya know. She is getting to be so much fun and I am counting down the days until she opens her eyes. Well I hope that all of you are doing great!!!

Glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## brookettc3

Had a doctors appt today... He changed my due date to April 6th <3 his heartbeat was strong and perfect


----------



## BWilliams

Yay I have a due date buddy!


----------



## brookettc3

Yep and we are both Brooke <3 How perfect! I have a feeling I will be delivering in March... :/ Its okay though whenever he comes I will be more than ecstatic... When are you having your baby shower?


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I still have my crazy migraines:( Today is not too bad so far, but they usually get worse as the day goes on. I went to see my OB yesterday, and she is having me go for a ton of blood work tomorrow. Just cannot figure out why my headaches won't go away.
> I am also going to an ultrasound today to check the size of the baby and look at my fluid levels. For the past week or so, my underwear constantly seems to get wet. Not a ton, but enough for me to notice. It does not look like discharge, just looks like water. I know it is not from my bladder either. My OB just wants to make sure it is not amniotic fluid. I will keep you ladies posted.

 I have been getting pretty severe headaches too I literally lay on the couch crying in the dark with a blanket over my head. Mine arent that consistent though some days I am totally fine. I hope they can figure out what going on with you! Please keep us posted on the fluids as well!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I still have my crazy migraines:( Today is not too bad so far, but they usually get worse as the day goes on. I went to see my OB yesterday, and she is having me go for a ton of blood work tomorrow. Just cannot figure out why my headaches won't go away.
> I am also going to an ultrasound today to check the size of the baby and look at my fluid levels. For the past week or so, my underwear constantly seems to get wet. Not a ton, but enough for me to notice. It does not look like discharge, just looks like water. I know it is not from my bladder either. My OB just wants to make sure it is not amniotic fluid. I will keep you ladies posted.
> 
> I have been getting pretty severe headaches too I literally lay on the couch crying in the dark with a blanket over my head. Mine arent that consistent though some days I am totally fine. I hope they can figure out what going on with you! Please keep us posted on the fluids as well!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you are getting bad headaches too. They are so hard to deal with. Yesterday was the worst, but today seems to be better. I started taking calcium/magnesium supplements, so we will see if they work. I am glad your baby boy is doing well:) It is always nice to hear a strong heartbeat. I went for my ultrasound on Tues, but they did not tell me anything. I think if there was serious fluid loss they would have said something right away. I go to see my OB on Wed for my ultrasound and blood results. She told me if anything comes up, she will call me before Wed. I spent 2 hours in a blood lab yesterday:( But hopefully all is well. I just need t rest, but it is hard when I have 2 little ones to run around after all day. Thank god my hubby is on xmas holidays after tomorrow for 2 weeks. I am so gonna try and rest as much as I can. Take care:)


----------



## BWilliams

I've a feeling he would come at the end of march only because my mothers birthday is the 30th and my sisters is the 31st and that would be just my luck not that I wouldn't be happy I just want him to have his own birthday! I did have a dream he was born April 4th though so I'm praying he holds out till then! I have my first baby shower Feb 4th only because we have 4 birthdays in Jan and another baby shower in March! Yours is in Jan right?


----------



## Marlee

Hey ladies! I went in for my regular u/s with my specialist last week and they took a couple of unexpected 3d shots!

I've been having killer kidney pain. Waking up in the middle of the night with worst pain ever. Not sure if it's infection (no fever) but I do vomit when the pain wave comes, or if it's just baby positioning! No fun!
 



Attached Files:







baby23w.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Marlee said:


> Hey ladies! I went in for my regular u/s with my specialist last week and they took a couple of unexpected 3d shots!
> 
> I've been having killer kidney pain. Waking up in the middle of the night with worst pain ever. Not sure if it's infection (no fever) but I do vomit when the pain wave comes, or if it's just baby positioning! No fun!

That pic is amazing, wow soooo cute


----------



## missangie

sooo cute Marlee!! 

I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. met with a midwife rather then my OBGYN for the first time and I LOVED her. I am scheduled with her for my 28 week appt but they have scheduled with my OBGYN for 30 weeks, I think Im going to call and see if I can just stay with her the rest of the time. Unfortunately, she doesnt deliver at the hospital I will be going to though. (But even if i went to the hospital she does deliver at, its very unlikely Id get her there, too. I hate the thought of just being given a midwife or dr that Ive never met...) 

anyway, appointment went welll. Ive gained 18 pounds so far (yikes!) Parker's heart beat was in the 130's and Im measuring right on for 24 weeks.


----------



## brookettc3

BWilliams said:


> I've a feeling he would come at the end of march only because my mothers birthday is the 30th and my sisters is the 31st and that would be just my luck not that I wouldn't be happy I just want him to have his own birthday! I did have a dream he was born April 4th though so I'm praying he holds out till then! I have my first baby shower Feb 4th only because we have 4 birthdays in Jan and another baby shower in March! Yours is in Jan right?

Oh gosh well I hope he gets his own special day :) 
Yes, my baby shower is January 22nd only because my DD's bday is feb 16 and sons is feb 25th and a march baby shower would be cutting it too close because I know we will have to buy a lot of the things we need


----------



## Marlee

I already had 1 baby shower since all of our familys are out of town, I had to go ahead because of holidays and restricted travel after 29 weeks!

Also, has anyone considered cord blood donation? I've been seriously looking into it!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm starting to feel very nervous about the delivery, I know it's a long way off yet but I'm having to have a home birth as it's likely to be very fast...my second labour was 61 minutes from start to finish and I only just made it to hospital, and my third was only 44 minutes with no time to go to hospital so she was delivered on the bathroom floor 1 min after my midwife arrived! I'm so scared I'm going to be all alone our even worse when it's just me and my three daughters....it's not even as if I can predict when she'll be born as my three were all early, ranging from 21 days to 10 days...not sure what I can do to put my mind at rest, does anyone else have speedy deliveries?


----------



## Projectlover

Hello ladies! At about 7pm the last two nights I have been able to see my bump move a little bit when baby kicks! Quite surreal! I have an appointment tomorrow with the obstetrician - I am not sure why, nor is his booking clerk nor my midwife - could be an interesting appointment?!

Very cute pic Marlee. Good luck with all the baby showers.


----------



## Projectlover

Well my appointment lasted about half an hour. As I suspected, no one seemed very sure about why I was there. Got to listen to the heartbeat though - The consultant saw baby kick the doppler away! 23 weeks today and I just know time is going to fly by from now on. One week to V-Day. Woopwoop.


----------



## missangie

I feel like time is going to fly by also when I see the ticker saying only 3 months and such and such days. But at the same time I think its going to drag, mostly when I think about working and teaching gymnastics for another 15 weeks lol (makes sense, right?)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Merry Christmas everyone......I'm sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## DJF

Happy holidays everyone! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Tilly87

Hope everyone is having a good xmas, well here is my bump pic from 2wks4days x


----------



## Projectlover

:flower::happydance:V day for me! Happy holidays ladies.


----------



## Mari30me

Projectlover said:


> :flower::happydance:V day for me! Happy holidays ladies.

Congrats on your V-day! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hi Ladies, I have not been on in a while. The holiday's have been super busy. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas:) I also hope everyone has a happy new year too!!


----------



## RThomasUCF

We are due April 7th. Team Yellow :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey all I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am okay and still pregnant. I have been having about 3 contractions an hour but it's not too bad because I have times where I don't have any. I went to the Dr's today because I have another UTI and kidney infection to go along with my yeast infection..lol I did freak out a little because I gained 3lbs in a week after gaining 10lbs in 3 weeks. I have now gained a total of 20lbs and I still have a few more months before she gets here. 

I can't believe that my 2nd trimester will be over in 3 days...OMG Hello 3rd trimester!!! I am going to be doing a ton of online shopping to make sure I have everything that I will need for Airy. Anyways I hope that you all are going great and that you have a happy new years!!!!


----------



## KittieB

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas :D

Wantingbbump - i'm so glad to hear you are still pregnant, hope you get lots of rest and she stays in there for a few more months!

I'm starting to panic with the amount we have left to buy for baby. We've written a list of things we need to get and how much it's all going to cost us. We're very lucky as we've been given tons of clothes from my friend and OH's cousin, as well as a moses basket stand and baby swing. Hoping to get the pram in the next couple of weeks :)

It's my V day next Monday, can't wait! 

Is anyone else still waiting for a proper bump? I definitely have a bump now, but I still don't look pregnant to people that don't know i'm pregnant.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hey all I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am okay and still pregnant. I have been having about 3 contractions an hour but it's not too bad because I have times where I don't have any. I went to the Dr's today because I have another UTI and kidney infection to go along with my yeast infection..lol I did freak out a little because I gained 3lbs in a week after gaining 10lbs in 3 weeks. I have now gained a total of 20lbs and I still have a few more months before she gets here.
> 
> I can't believe that my 2nd trimester will be over in 3 days...OMG Hello 3rd trimester!!! I am going to be doing a ton of online shopping to make sure I have everything that I will need for Airy. Anyways I hope that you all are going great and that you have a happy new years!!!!

I am so happy your little girl is staying put! :) Sorry to hear about our infections, that must not be comfortable. I got a UTI 2 weeks ago and had to take antibiotics. I have gained 21lbs so far. I am sure I will put on another 10 or so before the baby comes. My babies are usually over 9lbs, so I tend to gain at least 30lbswith each pregnancy.

Yay for the 3rd tri!! I will be there on Sunday:) 

I am starting to do some shopping too:) My hubby just painted the nursery and he is putting some of the furniture together today. The crib will be here next week.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hey all I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am okay and still pregnant. I have been having about 3 contractions an hour but it's not too bad because I have times where I don't have any. I went to the Dr's today because I have another UTI and kidney infection to go along with my yeast infection..lol I did freak out a little because I gained 3lbs in a week after gaining 10lbs in 3 weeks. I have now gained a total of 20lbs and I still have a few more months before she gets here.
> 
> I can't believe that my 2nd trimester will be over in 3 days...OMG Hello 3rd trimester!!! I am going to be doing a ton of online shopping to make sure I have everything that I will need for Airy. Anyways I hope that you all are going great and that you have a happy new years!!!!

Glad to see you're still hanging on in there, great news.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I personally point blank refuse to go on the scales, I've suffered with eating disorders and to be honest it's enough to deal with seeing my changing shape, that said I definitely don't look obviously pregnant yet and am kinda wishing I did. I finally bought something for my little Nyah, a very cute lil outfit, and we're in the process of sorting out buggy...very exciting. My girls are all so excited.about their new sister and already talk about her like she's one of the family... So sweet


----------



## Projectlover

I haven't been weighed since my booking in appointment and I don't intend to vounteer!

Any opinions on dresses ladies? The short sleeved one is in the sale and reduced to £10. Where I am very few shops stock maternity wear and I always like to try clothes on. I know the dresses are not exactly very different - but that's my choice!

https://www.mothercare.com/Maternity-Navy-Polka-Dot-Dress/dp/B005C3N2T6?cm_mmc=td

https://www.mothercare.com/Maternit...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

PS it's for a party


----------



## Mari30me

I just wanted to wish all of your ladies a very Happy New Year:) 2012 is going to be so fantastic with so many little ones on the way!


----------



## missangie

Projectlover said:


> I haven't been weighed since my booking in appointment and I don't intend to vounteer!
> 
> Any opinions on dresses ladies? The short sleeved one is in the sale and reduced to £10. Where I am very few shops stock maternity wear and I always like to try clothes on. I know the dresses are not exactly very different - but that's my choice!
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Maternity-Navy-Polka-Dot-Dress/dp/B005C3N2T6?cm_mmc=td
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Maternit...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5
> 
> PS it's for a party

they are both very cute, dont think you can go wrong. My personally fav is the second one!


----------



## Tilly87

I prefer the first one! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I like the first one best


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Happy new year to you all, we can now say we have babies due this year, whoop whoop!!


----------



## Mari30me

I like the 1st dress better:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! I hope you are all well:) Finally it is 2012 and our babies will be here this year! :) I am officially in the 3rd tri today and so excited:) Happy New Year!


----------



## KittieB

Happy new year everyone :)

I like the first dress, I'm going shopping tomorrow and if I see it in the sale for £10 I may even be tempted to buy it myself!

Has anyone bought their pram yet? I'm probably going to get the oyster tomorrow, but not 100% sure on it yet


----------



## Tilly87

Happy new year everyone!

I ordered my pram this morning, just got to wait for it to come now, i got the quinny buzz 3, i also ordered the footmuff so will just need to get a carseat for it now!

I have also bought a baby bouncer and a few bits of clothing has anyone else bought anything yet? x


----------



## missangie

what is a pram? I live in the US is that why I dont know? Or am I just dumb ;-)


----------



## brookettc3

Happy new year everyone!
Pretty sure a pram is a stroller :) 
How exciting!!! I only have a crib swing an bassinett. Oh and TONS of clothes. 
My baby shower is in 3 weeks from today I can't believe it!


----------



## Tilly87

Yes a pram is a stroller.

3wks! gosh time is going so so fast x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I've just ordered my new baby jogger summit xc as I've sold my phil and teds today for a great price so I'm very excited. Now just need to get a maxi cosi car seat and a base for car so I can use it as a travel system....


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Happy New Year everyone!!!! Wow I can't believe it's 2012 now..won't be too much longer and we will be holding our babies :happydance: I spent me weekend doing a ton of online shopping for Airyonna and I am so happy with everything I ordered. Oh if you are in the US Walmart.com has a great deal on Huggies diaper wipes. You can get 360ct box for about $9 and it's free to have them shipped to the store to pick up. I ordered 2 boxes..lol I also bought her co sleeper, diaper caddie, diaper pail, 16 onesies all white 10 short sleeved and 6 long sleeved with cuffed hands, swing, bouncer, baby bath, moby wrap in lavender, stroller and car seat combo (I don't think I will use the stroller but it was the only way to get the car seat I wanted) wipe warmer, and a few other little things I needed. I still have a few things that I have to buy for her but I will get all of it next month. People are yelling at me because I have nothing I really need. oops! I guess they can buy 0~3 month clothing because I still need a ton in that size. I bought a ton of preemie and newborn clothing. I really need to get started on making her cloth nappies so they will be ready for her. I am going to buy a few packs of pampers because I am pretty sure she is going to be early and the cloth nappies will be way too big for her at first. pampers makes diapers in preemie size too. I personally think the newborn size is smaller than the preemie though.
My pelvic bone and ribs have been killing me the past few days!! Is anyone else having this pain yet? I can't believe my 2nd trimester is over! It seems like yesterday I got my BFP. Oh I took a pregnancy test from the dollar store the other day just for fun and it turned + so fast that if I blinked I would of missed the line showing up :haha: see what happens when you get a few women together, we play lets take pregnancy tests for fun. Anyways I am going to stop before I type a book.


----------



## missangie

Happy New Year everyone! I am starting to get REALLY excited knowing that my little man will be here in about 3 months. Sounds so soon. (at the same time, it still seems so far away!) Ive really started to pop and am getting bigger every day. 

wantingbbbump, you are making me feel very behind on getting stuff! haha I am hoping to go register for gift ideas for my baby shower with the hubby maybe this next weekend. I did do an online registry at thegreennursery.com for all the cloth diapers and accesories I need/want. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Mari30me

Glad to hear everyone and their baby bumps are doing well:) Our nursery is almost complete. I am just waiting on the crib to arrive this week. I will post some pictures when I have it all set up.

wantingabump - I have had some pretty painful pelvic pain as well, it is so umcomforatable. I also get rib pain too. But the last couple of days I have been getting horrible hip and siactic nerve pain on my left side. Yesterday, I woke up almost crying the pain was so bad:(

Does everyone have names picked out yet? My hubby and I are having a difficult time deciding on a name. It is frustrating because with my first 2 kis the names came so easy to us, now it seems so hard to fine one we really like.


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry to hear some people are getting some painful pains, i hope it passes for you x

We have no name yet but have always found it difficult to agree on names so i guess we will have another baby that won't have a name until after birth lol. At the mo we just call him baby because we have no names x


----------



## KittieB

Sorry to hear everyone has been getting pains :( I've been struggling with back pain and I have pain on the left side of my pelvis, but only when I walk for longer than 15 mins. I'm going to see my midwife on Thursday so will ask her advice then.

So far we have bought a cot bed, mattress, cot sheets, bouncer, sterilizer, clothes, blankets, bibs and bottles :)

We've been given tons and tons of clothes, loads second hand and some new :) We've also been given a fisherprice swing and a moses basket stand so have been very lucky. 

We've decided on the Oyster for our pram and maxi cosi cabriofix car seat, just have to buy them in the next couple of weeks :) I'm also about to order our cot bedding, which is in the sale.

I'm starting to feel a bit more organised now, although I know I still have loads more to buy!

We're keeping the name a secret from everyone we know, but have decided on Jacob James :) :blue:


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies I can't believe I'm in 3rd tri this pregnancy has flown by we've got pretty much everything now just need sheets and bottles incase bf doesn't work out then when he/she arrives we will be buying the main bulk of clothes as we've only got newborn as team yellow I'm starting to suffer with sPd again which is so painfull but not too long now and our babies will be here :)


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Hi ladies I can't believe I'm in 3rd tri this pregnancy has flown by we've got pretty much everything now just need sheets and bottles incase bf doesn't work out then when he/she arrives we will be buying the main bulk of clothes as we've only got newborn as team yellow I'm starting to suffer with sPd again which is so painfull but not too long now and our babies will be here :)

Congrats on the 3rd tri! :)


----------



## Mari30me

KittieB said:


> Sorry to hear everyone has been getting pains :( I've been struggling with back pain and I have pain on the left side of my pelvis, but only when I walk for longer than 15 mins. I'm going to see my midwife on Thursday so will ask her advice then.
> 
> So far we have bought a cot bed, mattress, cot sheets, bouncer, sterilizer, clothes, blankets, bibs and bottles :)
> 
> We've been given tons and tons of clothes, loads second hand and some new :) We've also been given a fisherprice swing and a moses basket stand so have been very lucky.
> 
> We've decided on the Oyster for our pram and maxi cosi cabriofix car seat, just have to buy them in the next couple of weeks :) I'm also about to order our cot bedding, which is in the sale.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit more organised now, although I know I still have loads more to buy!
> 
> We're keeping the name a secret from everyone we know, but have decided on Jacob James :) :blue:

Sorry you are in pain too. I am going to ask my OB about my pain tomorrow when I see her. I had the same pain when I was pregnant last time, but did not find much relief. Sometimes taking a hot bath helps. I might go and get a massage soon too.

I love the name Jacob James:) My hubby and I like Landon or Connor. He likes Logan or Xavier, I don't. I really like the name Nicholas, but not hubby. So we will see what we end up with. We know for sure the middle name will be Robert, so at least we have that! lol


----------



## KittieB

Mari30me said:


> Sorry you are in pain too. I am going to ask my OB about my pain tomorrow when I see her. I had the same pain when I was pregnant last time, but did not find much relief. Sometimes taking a hot bath helps. I might go and get a massage soon too.
> 
> I love the name Jacob James:) My hubby and I like Landon or Connor. He likes Logan or Xavier, I don't. I really like the name Nicholas, but not hubby. So we will see what we end up with. We know for sure the middle name will be Robert, so at least we have that! lol

Having a hot bath usually helps me too :)

OH really likes Connor and I love Nicholas, shame your OH doesn't like it too! It took us a while to decide on our name, but I think we're settled now. James is OH's middle name and a family name.


----------



## Mari30me

KittieB said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are in pain too. I am going to ask my OB about my pain tomorrow when I see her. I had the same pain when I was pregnant last time, but did not find much relief. Sometimes taking a hot bath helps. I might go and get a massage soon too.
> 
> I love the name Jacob James:) My hubby and I like Landon or Connor. He likes Logan or Xavier, I don't. I really like the name Nicholas, but not hubby. So we will see what we end up with. We know for sure the middle name will be Robert, so at least we have that! lol
> 
> Having a hot bath usually helps me too :)
> 
> OH really likes Connor and I love Nicholas, shame your OH doesn't like it too! It took us a while to decide on our name, but I think we're settled now. James is OH's middle name and a family name.Click to expand...

I might have started to sway him on Nicholas. Robert is DH's name, so we both want that to be the middle name. I told him, he get's ur name as the middle and last, I should be able to pick the first name! lol We will see how it goes the next couple of months. I am just going to keep bugging him until he caves! lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am sorry that many of you are having pain too!! 

I have my name picked out but the 2nd middle name has changed. I love her name the way it is but my step dad wants his mom's name to be part of her name...I didn't want to do it at first because it's Agnes...Oh Airyonna is going to kill me I'm sure but how can I tell him no after everything he has done for me. So her name will be Airyonna Kathleen Agnes Tobin. He tried to get me to name her Agnes Marie but I told him no way very very fast. Oh i hope she likes it and doesn't hate me for it. I don't really like it but what can I do because it means so much to him. anyways I hope that you are all doing well today!!


----------



## Tilly87

OH and I are a little behind to be honest we haven't really looked at any names, we did say last night that with 14wks left we should really start looking lol x


----------



## Projectlover

Morning! Back to work today, but 25 weeks done. 15 to go. (Gulp!)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies. I am dying of sciatic nerve pain today:( I barely slept and when I did wake up this morning, it was so painful just to get out of bed. I never remember my pain being this bad with my other two pregnancies. I have my OB appt today, so I am going to see if she can recommend anything. I could not even lift my 19 month old today:( 
How is everyone else?


----------



## Tilly87

So sorry you are in so much pain, i heard that sciatic nerve pain can get worse with each pregnancy, my friend got prescribed codeine because she was in alot of pain with sciatic nerves x


----------



## brookettc3

I am so sorry you guys are in so much pain I can only hope and pray you get some relief soon! 
It's amazing how similar the stories between us ladies are. I am on my third as well as most of you know and I have been in a lot of pain as well... I haven't been able to get in bed without crying, pick up my children, even getting up and down from the couch has been rough. 
How have you guys been about potty breaks? Every time I stand up even if I jut peed 2 minutes before I have to go again. I wake up 6-9 times a night to go. It's driving me crazy! I am afraid to go anywhere just because I am so tired of searching for a bathroom! 
Have any of you had you GD test yet? I got mine yesterday and am
Beyond happy to get it out of the way! 
Oh one more off subject thing to say lol. I am going in for a 4D scan on Saturday I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Tilly87

What is a GD test? x


----------



## DJF

I think it is gestational diabetes. I am going to go and do mine tomorrow morning :) As well as get my Rhogam shot - so I'll be busy!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> I am so sorry you guys are in so much pain I can only hope and pray you get some relief soon!
> It's amazing how similar the stories between us ladies are. I am on my third as well as most of you know and I have been in a lot of pain as well... I haven't been able to get in bed without crying, pick up my children, even getting up and down from the couch has been rough.
> How have you guys been about potty breaks? Every time I stand up even if I jut peed 2 minutes before I have to go again. I wake up 6-9 times a night to go. It's driving me crazy! I am afraid to go anywhere just because I am so tired of searching for a bathroom!
> Have any of you had you GD test yet? I got mine yesterday and am
> Beyond happy to get it out of the way!
> Oh one more off subject thing to say lol. I am going in for a 4D scan on Saturday I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

It is neat how some of us have similar stories. I am on my 3rd as well. We 1 daughter and 1 son, and the is will be our 2nd son. I am sorry you are in so much pain as well. I pee all the time too! I think I got up at least 5 times last night. I have had my GD test done at 18 weeks and at 24 weeks. They both came back completely normal. Hubby and I tend to have big babies(9.5lbs or bigger), so my OB always checks me a couples times for GD. 
That is great you are getting a 4D scan on Sat:) So exciting!!!

I just got back from my OB and she has prescribed me massage therapy to see if it helps my pain. If it does not, they I will have to wear a pregnancy belt. I am going for a ultrasound on Mon to see how big the baby is, so exciting:)


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> So sorry you are in so much pain, i heard that sciatic nerve pain can get worse with each pregnancy, my friend got prescribed codeine because she was in alot of pain with sciatic nerves x

Thanx:) The things we go through to have babies!
My doctor prescribed me tylenol 3 with codeine when I was having crazy migraines. I still have some left over and she told me I could take some for my sciatic pain if I need too. I am going to try regular tylenol first, and see if that helps.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies! How is everyone today? Anyone starting to feel really tired again in the 3rd tri? I wake up feeling like I have not slept at all:(
I forgot to say that I found out yesterday I will be induced 1-2 weeks before my due date. So this baby will most likely be born in March, not April. When I delivered my dd, she was born 8 days over and she had swallowed mecoium. My OB does not want me going over due again because there is a chance it could happen to this baby too. My early induction is also because I have pretty big babies and horrible tearing.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I forgot how painful being pregnant is. My ribs hurt all of the time and Airy is breech with her head on my right rib. My pelvic bone is killing me!!! It feels like it's being pulled apart or like someone is trying to make a wish. I am in so much pain all of the time and I can't wait for this to be over...not that I want her to come early or that I don't love being pregnant but it's hard to move. She also loves to hit this spot that will send bad pains down my leg. The other thing that is hurting is my bump. I get these pinching charlie horse's across my bump and when that happens I cry because of it. I also have to pee all of the time! If I stand or even sit up then it's off to the potty for me. 

On a good note my order is in so I will be going to pick it up today and her bed will be here tomorrow :happydance: It's starting to feel so real that in a few short weeks she will be here. I can't wait to get everything set up for her this weekend. I have all of her clothes folded and put away and her bag packed. Now all I have to do is wait for her to come out but not until March! I know that I won't make it until April so I am wanting everything ready now. My ob thinks I will be lucky if I make it past 36 weeks so I have about 9 weeks until she is here. 

So has anyone else been freaking out over going through labor? I have been having panic attacks about that, It's really the fear of the unknown that's getting me and the pain. I have to go 100% epidural free so because it's been so long sense I have had a baby I am worried about if I can handle the pain without acting like a crazy woman..lol


----------



## mum2beagain

We had another growth scan today baby is a bit on the larger side of normal and weighs a lovely 2lb110z so has out on a pound over the last 3 weeks feeling very excited now can't wait to meet him/her


----------



## missangie

loving all the updates! 

I will do the GD test and rhogam shot next week.

Today happens to be my birthday and my dear friend gave birth to her daughter this evening which is very exciting! Hubby and I also went to our first Hypnobirthing class!


----------



## Tilly87

Happy Birthday Missangie x x x

Mari so exciting to know a date you will have your baby, nice to prepare to lol!

Wantingbbbump i think we all act like crazy women in labour but look at what we get at the end, its so worth it, I have never had an epidural but gas and air was good for me are there any other drugs you can have during labour?

Mum2beagain so exciting, i have another scan at 32wks can't wait!


----------



## KittieB

Hey everyone :)

Wantingbbump - for some reason I'm not overly worried about labour yet, mainly because I know I just have to go through it for my baby to be here. But, it's my first baby so I think I'm going to have a shock when the contractions start!

I have my GD test in a couple of weeks.

I don't know if any of you saw my thread yesterday, but I saw my midwife yesterday and am not happy with her at all. She forgot to take my blood pressure, so wrote a fake blood pressure in my notes! She also didn't measure my fundal height and she was supposed to give me information about antenatal classes at my last appointment but didn't, so now they are all fully booked until May! Don't know what I'm going to do cause I was relying on antenatal classes, especially as it's my first baby. I'm going to see my doctor on Monday and hope he can help me somehow.

She did refer me to a physiotherapist for my back pain so I'm hoping they will be able to help me. I'm planning on staying at university until March 23rd, but am really struggling to sit on their chairs for 6 hours a day.


----------



## DJF

Hey Everyone

missangie - Happy Birthday!

I got really behind on most of these posts :) I have also noticed that I am feeling more tired. Part of that is because I haven't been able to sleep at night.

wantingbbbump - I have been noticing less fetal movements and my doctor wanted me to come in to get checked. It turns out that the reason her movements have changed is because she flipped. So she is also head up with her head right under my right rib :) It is definitely not the most comfortable spot for her head to be. I am hoping she flips into the right position soon!

We had our nursery painted on Monday and the furniture is supposed to be delivered today within the next hour. So excited!


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> loving all the updates!
> 
> I will do the GD test and rhogam shot next week.
> 
> Today happens to be my birthday and my dear friend gave birth to her daughter this evening which is very exciting! Hubby and I also went to our first Hypnobirthing class!

Happy birthday!!! I hope you have a great day:)


----------



## DJF

Pics of the nursery so far!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2268.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2269.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2270.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2271.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2272.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## buttercup3

Your nursery looks amazing!!!! I love all of it!!!


----------



## Mari30me

DJF said:


> Pics of the nursery so far!

Wow! Your nursery looks so beautiful:) Ours is almost done, just waiting on the crib to arrive next week. I will post some pics too:)


----------



## Mari30me

I just opened my front door and there was the crib! I was not expecting it until next week. Going to have fun this weekend putting the room together:)


----------



## missangie

DJF, LOOOOOVE IT!! looks like its a good sized room!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Tilly87~ I can get shots of a drug called nubain but it doesn't help with the pain at all it just makes you sleep in between contractions and then when the baby is born and your out of pain you just feel very drugged. I had it with my first daughter and hated it. So it's drug free for me. I have had 3 drug free births but it's been over 7 years sense I have had a baby and I am worried about the pain..lol

KittieB~ I would be so upset if my Dr lied in my chart and didn't do the checks! What is a antenatal class? Is it like a class to teach you how to deal with labor?
I hope that you can get it all worked out.

DJF~ Oh I am so sorry that your baby is head up too. The pain it causes me is unreal. I hope that your baby flips too! I have never had a c section and I am scared of having one. has your OB/Midwife brought it up to you yet? Your nursery is looking sooo sweet!!

missangie~ Happy birthday!!!

Mari30me~ I wish that my daughters bed had arrived today too!!

AFM~ So UPS was going to deliver the co sleeper that I ordered today so I sat here all day jumping up and going to the door everytime I heard a car or truck but 4pm came and NO BED :nope: So I checked the tracking number and it said that he had came to my house and nobody was home...well I got mad and called UPS and told them that there was no way that he came because I have been home all day they told me to look on my door to see if the note they leave was on my door and it wasn't there so they called the shipping place near me to see if he would bring my bed to me..the the guy that was driving the truck said no he didn't have time after his last drop off to bring it back. The last stop was 2 streets away from my house!!! I am so mad about this!! Now I have to wait until Monday and I was looking forward to going to the fabric store with my mom to buy the pink ribbon and pink tulle to customize her bed. I just want to get everything ready for her and it's driving me nuts that I can't. I don't have a room that I can turn into a nursery for her so I just wanted something to do to get ready. I am going to make a place in my living room for her because I sleep on the couch (my bed hurts my back) and then when I get my big crib I will be turning my room into babyville or maybe the dining room because we never use the table and I could turn the nook into her own little space. What are all of your thoughts on using the dining nook for a nursery? Sorry for my little rant but I just want to sit and ooh and aww at my baby stuff and I can't yet :cry:


----------



## brookettc3

missangie-Happy Birthday!!!! 
DJF- the room is adorable!! even before the decorations I cant wait to have Dylans all set up but we still have to paint over all the marker and crayon but as soon as I am done I will post! 
Wantingbbbump- Oh wow I would be so pissed! UPS makes me so mad sometimes! they have left my expensive items like hafway in the rain before... ugh I hope you get your package soon!!!


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> Tilly87~ I can get shots of a drug called nubain but it doesn't help with the pain at all it just makes you sleep in between contractions and then when the baby is born and your out of pain you just feel very drugged. I had it with my first daughter and hated it. So it's drug free for me. I have had 3 drug free births but it's been over 7 years sense I have had a baby and I am worried about the pain..lol
> 
> KittieB~ I would be so upset if my Dr lied in my chart and didn't do the checks! What is a antenatal class? Is it like a class to teach you how to deal with labor?
> I hope that you can get it all worked out.
> 
> DJF~ Oh I am so sorry that your baby is head up too. The pain it causes me is unreal. I hope that your baby flips too! I have never had a c section and I am scared of having one. has your OB/Midwife brought it up to you yet? Your nursery is looking sooo sweet!!
> 
> missangie~ Happy birthday!!!
> 
> Mari30me~ I wish that my daughters bed had arrived today too!!
> 
> AFM~ So UPS was going to deliver the co sleeper that I ordered today so I sat here all day jumping up and going to the door everytime I heard a car or truck but 4pm came and NO BED :nope: So I checked the tracking number and it said that he had came to my house and nobody was home...well I got mad and called UPS and told them that there was no way that he came because I have been home all day they told me to look on my door to see if the note they leave was on my door and it wasn't there so they called the shipping place near me to see if he would bring my bed to me..the the guy that was driving the truck said no he didn't have time after his last drop off to bring it back. The last stop was 2 streets away from my house!!! I am so mad about this!! Now I have to wait until Monday and I was looking forward to going to the fabric store with my mom to buy the pink ribbon and pink tulle to customize her bed. I just want to get everything ready for her and it's driving me nuts that I can't. I don't have a room that I can turn into a nursery for her so I just wanted something to do to get ready. I am going to make a place in my living room for her because I sleep on the couch (my bed hurts my back) and then when I get my big crib I will be turning my room into babyville or maybe the dining room because we never use the table and I could turn the nook into her own little space. What are all of your thoughts on using the dining nook for a nursery? Sorry for my little rant but I just want to sit and ooh and aww at my baby stuff and I can't yet :cry:

I know what you mean i have been through labour twice and it still scares me lol. I'm sure you will manage once the time comes, you are very brave having no drugs at all!!

So annoying when you wait in all day and deliveries don't turn up, hope it comes monday. I think if you don't use your dining space then it will be fine to use as a nursery x


----------



## KittieB

Wantingbbump - yeah antenatal classes are where they teach you about labour and what to do in the first few weeks of your baby's life, they do a session specifically on breast feeding too :) I think a dining room would be fine to use a nursery, we are using our study.

DJF - I love your nursery, it's so cute! Must be so exciting being able to go into baby's room and see things starting to come together :) 

We have bought our cot, but haven't put it together yet. Baby's nursery is currently a study so we're going to turn it into a nursery once I have finished university in March.

Going to order our pram later... so excited!!


----------



## DJF

Mari30me - that's so exciting that you got your crib. Definitely post some pics when you get it set up! Can't wait to see it.

wantingbbbump - my OB isn't too concerned about her being breech yet. She said she has a lot of time to still turn around. I have a 3D ultrasound next week as part of a research study and a growth scan Feb 13th so hopefully she will have turned by one of those scans. My OB said she would start doing ultrasounds around 35 weeks to check on her position. I really don't want a C-section either but I have heard it is pretty painful when they try to flip the baby and it doesn't always work. So if she doesn't flip I will probably just get the C-section. This is my first baby, and as crazy as this sounds, I did want to experience labor - but it is what it is and I have no control over the situation. Has you Dr or midwife brought it up with you yet?

brookettc3 - can't wait to see pics of your room!


----------



## Mari30me

wantingabump - that totally sucks they could not deliver your bed. How do you not have enough time when you are 2 streets away?? Sorry you are in so much pain.

DJF - My baby was breech until last week. I just hope he does not flip again! I hope your little one flips soon:) I will definitely post some pics of the nursery soon:)

KittieB - That was so not nice of your MW to lie on your chart. I would be so upset too. I hope she does not do it again!

I have a growth scan on Monday and I am so excited to see my little guy again:) I will let you ladies know how it goes. My husband is going to setup the crib to day, and we are going to finish decorating the room. Hopefully I can post some pics by tomorrow night! I am also book in for a massage next week, so we will see if it helps my sciatic pain.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

As most of you know I got pregnant by using donor sperm and the donor is my step dad. Well I have also had issues with my mom after becoming pregnant but now she is really getting out of hand as I am getting closer to having Airyonna. She is now decorating a nursery in her home for my child after I told her how much it's upsetting me that I have never got to do one for my kids and with this being my last I never will. She is out buying a wardrobe for her and bought a car seat. Now I don't drive and my mom takes me where I need to go when my oh is at work so why does she need her own car seat? Whats wrong with the one I bought? Also where does she think she will be taking my baby without me? She knows that I am going to be breastfeeding so she has bought me tons of storage bags and bottles to pump my milk into so she can feed Airy while she is there overnight. I was going to buy a breast pump next month so I had milk on hand if I needed to use it but now I am waiting until May or June so I know/have a excuse to not have her take Airy overnight so soon after birth. The other things that are driving me crazy is that she had the nerve to ask me how long I was going to hold her after she was born and then followed with that she didn't think it should be over 10mins because she wants to have bonding time with her too. Now I get that this is a baby that she has always wanted but I don't want my baby bonding to anyone other than me!! I went through this with my first daughter and it took years for me to get a motherly bond with my baby because I was young and my mom took over like she was her baby. I don't want that to happen again!!! The other thing is she has a ton of cats!! The smell can get very bad and sometimes I can't breath because of her cats. I don't want my babies lungs to get messed up!!! I don't want her sleeping in a bed that smells like cat or that cats have been laying in. I don't want her in clothing that stink of cats either. My parents also take care of my nephew that had a ton of issues and will throw things, tip things over and well I am worried about my baby being hurt while over at their house. I have seen him throw a toy across the room and hit my newborn cousin in the head with it, I would lose it! I feel bad for saying that I would lose it on my nephew because I understand that he is special needs but how could I not. I do want my step dad to have time with his only child more than anything but how in the hell do I talk to her about all of this without setting her off and it will if I say the wrong thing or she takes offence to what I'm trying to say. How do I get her to understand that Airyonna is MY baby and not hers!! I get upset watching the video I made of the U/S where we found out gender, you can hear her saying "So I get MY little girl" I was so angry when she called Airy her little girl. Um I am the only little girl she had, this is MY little girl!! She is just the step mom/grandma!!! I feel like I'm going to have to fight for my own child!! I just don't know what to do anymore!!

Sorry this is so long but if I didn't get it out I think I would of exploded on my mom and I don't want that, I don't want to hurt her in anyway because she is my mom and I love her more than anything!!


----------



## brookettc3

They told me that I must be further than I think because of how his face looks so they measured him and told me they have an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









BABY_32.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









BABY_39.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BWilliams

Noooo you can't leave me! I always look at your tickers to see where I'm at lol! He's little face is adorable I have a 3d ultrasound Feb 18th!


----------



## brookettc3

OH I definitely wont be leaving I think he is just gonna be a big boy. There is literally no physical way I could be that far along. I know exactly when I ovulated and everything :) Thank you he was so cute! he kept yawning and making cry faces it was so awesome. They did tell me because of my anterior placenta if i would have waited any longer we wouldn't have seen anything.

Almost forgot he is head down and very low already & keeping his feet in my ribs... he loves kicking mama


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> They told me that I must be further than I think because of how his face looks so they measured him and told me they have an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way

Brooke - he is just so cute!! When I was pregnant last time, one of my scans dated me 5 days earlier, but I knew there was no way either. I did end up having a big boy @ 9lb7oz, probably why he was measuring ahead.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> As most of you know I got pregnant by using donor sperm and the donor is my step dad. Well I have also had issues with my mom after becoming pregnant but now she is really getting out of hand as I am getting closer to having Airyonna. She is now decorating a nursery in her home for my child after I told her how much it's upsetting me that I have never got to do one for my kids and with this being my last I never will. She is out buying a wardrobe for her and bought a car seat. Now I don't drive and my mom takes me where I need to go when my oh is at work so why does she need her own car seat? Whats wrong with the one I bought? Also where does she think she will be taking my baby without me? She knows that I am going to be breastfeeding so she has bought me tons of storage bags and bottles to pump my milk into so she can feed Airy while she is there overnight. I was going to buy a breast pump next month so I had milk on hand if I needed to use it but now I am waiting until May or June so I know/have a excuse to not have her take Airy overnight so soon after birth. The other things that are driving me crazy is that she had the nerve to ask me how long I was going to hold her after she was born and then followed with that she didn't think it should be over 10mins because she wants to have bonding time with her too. Now I get that this is a baby that she has always wanted but I don't want my baby bonding to anyone other than me!! I went through this with my first daughter and it took years for me to get a motherly bond with my baby because I was young and my mom took over like she was her baby. I don't want that to happen again!!! The other thing is she has a ton of cats!! The smell can get very bad and sometimes I can't breath because of her cats. I don't want my babies lungs to get messed up!!! I don't want her sleeping in a bed that smells like cat or that cats have been laying in. I don't want her in clothing that stink of cats either. My parents also take care of my nephew that had a ton of issues and will throw things, tip things over and well I am worried about my baby being hurt while over at their house. I have seen him throw a toy across the room and hit my newborn cousin in the head with it, I would lose it! I feel bad for saying that I would lose it on my nephew because I understand that he is special needs but how could I not. I do want my step dad to have time with his only child more than anything but how in the hell do I talk to her about all of this without setting her off and it will if I say the wrong thing or she takes offence to what I'm trying to say. How do I get her to understand that Airyonna is MY baby and not hers!! I get upset watching the video I made of the U/S where we found out gender, you can hear her saying "So I get MY little girl" I was so angry when she called Airy her little girl. Um I am the only little girl she had, this is MY little girl!! She is just the step mom/grandma!!! I feel like I'm going to have to fight for my own child!! I just don't know what to do anymore!!
> 
> Sorry this is so long but if I didn't get it out I think I would of exploded on my mom and I don't want that, I don't want to hurt her in anyway because she is my mom and I love her more than anything!!

Sorry you are having issues with your mom. Remember, you are the mother, so whatever you says goes!


----------



## Mari30me

I have my ultrasound in less than 2 hrs!! So excited to see my little guy on the screen again:) It is just a growth scan to see how big he is. I will updated you ladies when I get back:)

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbomp - I am sorry you are going through that. Like Mari30me said you are the mother so what happens is up to you.

brookettc - adorable!


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> They told me that I must be further than I think because of how his face looks so they measured him and told me they have an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way
> 
> Brooke - he is just so cute!! When I was pregnant last time, one of my scans dated me 5 days earlier, but I knew there was no way either. I did end up having a big boy @ 9lb7oz, probably why he was measuring ahead.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies :) 
I am kind of worried about having a big baby because during labor with my son my doctor told me that I woudn't naturally be able to deliver a baby over 7 lbs...

Good luck at your scan cant wait to hear the measurements my little boy weighed 2 lbs 10 oz


----------



## Mari30me

I am back from my ultrasound, and everything looks good. They would not tell me his measurements, I have to wait until my OB appt next week. I will let you ladies know how big he is then. He was being a litlte uncooperative today and would let us get a shot of his face! lol So no nice profile shot this time:(


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Well I am sitting here waiting for ups again. Man they better bring her bed today or they will have one ticked off pregnant woman to deal with..lol 

Brooke~ Your little man is so sweet looking in your US picts. 

Mari30me~ You are so lucky to have had another ultrasound!! I am not sure when I will get one again but I am so going to ask on Thursday at my apt. Thanks, your right I am the mom and people will have to understand that what I say goes!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Awww Brooke your baby boy is just so cute. I hope everyone is keeping well, I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is flying by....I'm making sure I enjoy every min despite pelvic girdle pain as this is my last baby. I love being pregnant and how my husband takes extra special care of me, he refers to me as preggars and is really protective, it's so precious


----------



## mum2beagain

Omg the pain :( I have severe SPD and am in constant agony feels like someone us ripping my pelvis apart x


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Omg the pain :( I have severe SPD and am in constant agony feels like someone us ripping my pelvis apart x

I am so sorry you are in so much pain. You should call you doc and see if they can do anything for you. I have had the exact same pain, it is a bit better now, but I know exactly how you feel. Try not to overdue anything and rest your body when you can. I hope it get s better soon. :hugs:


----------



## missangie

mum2beagain said:


> Omg the pain :( I have severe SPD and am in constant agony feels like someone us ripping my pelvis apart x

did you have this bad of pain with your other children? :-( Hope you can find some sort of relief


----------



## missangie

I just got back from the hospital a bit ago, spent 3 hours there being monitored since I called the advice nurse at 3am since I was having some dull constant cramping and lower back pain. (nothing that hurt much but just something I hadnt been experiencing before) Plus, I have not been feeling my little guy move much for the past week, I still felt him a few times almost every day but before he was punching and kicking like crazy daily. So the advice nurse said to go to labor and delivery to be checked out. He was moving like crazy once we were there, I could hear him on the doppler kicking and squirming and rolling and moving. They checked my cervix and everything seemed fine. She said she could see some small activity on the monitor with my body but nothing to be concerned about and finally they sent me home to just relax and take it easy. I have a feeling Ive been doing too much at work (I teach gymnastics and work 45 hrs a week) and my body was just telling me to slow down! Anyway, all is well and I see my midwife on Friday to make sure everything is still a-o-k (and to do the gestational diabetes test and get my Rhogam shot...)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tilly87

Glad everythin is well missangie, that must of been pretty scary x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum2beagain said:


> Omg the pain :( I have severe SPD and am in constant agony feels like someone us ripping my pelvis apart x

Oh you poor thing, that's rotten! :-(


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So glad everything worked out missangie, definitely sounds like time to slow down....blimey 45 hours a week teaching gymnastics, you must be shattered! I'm starting to feel like I did in 1st trimester again now....very emotional and increasingly tired. My three year old suddenly wants carried all the time and I just can't do it but worried she'll feel pushed out if I refuse.


----------



## mum2beagain

missangie said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> Omg the pain :( I have severe SPD and am in constant agony feels like someone us ripping my pelvis apart x
> 
> did you have this bad of pain with your other children? :-( Hope you can find some sort of reliefClick to expand...

. I didn't with my eldest but did with my 2nd it was one of the reasons I was induced early however this feels worse than it did with him I'm seeing my consultant again in 8 days so hoping to get a physio referal


----------



## brookettc3

mum2beagain- I am so sorry you are feeling so terrible. :( hopefully you get some relief soon
missangie- omg that must have been so scary! 45 hours a week! thats insane! I hope the pains stop and that you can start working less.. :) 

ASM- I have been having severe pain in my right side under my ribcage that the doctor is suspecting to be gallstones... awaiting an ultrasound then we will discuss my options... I think even if they try and tell me surgery is safe during pregnancy I will NOT do it! Guess I will just try and lay around more.


----------



## laura077

Hi April Mommies! I'm due with my first on April 27th. We start a childbirth education class tonight, so I'm super excited!


----------



## missangie

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> So glad everything worked out missangie, definitely sounds like time to slow down....blimey 45 hours a week teaching gymnastics, you must be shattered! I'm starting to feel like I did in 1st trimester again now....very emotional and increasingly tired. My three year old suddenly wants carried all the time and I just can't do it but worried she'll feel pushed out if I refuse.

I agree about the first tri feeling, I have been VERY emotional and exhausted all the time. With my job, its tough because I really want to be making as much money as I can before our little boy comes and my boss is willing to switch me to part time but he doesnt want to do that until March. (which is what, 4-5 weeks before my due date. I really dont think I can do what I am doing for another month and a half!) My mom keeps reminding me that I need to be looking out for not only myself but for the baby as well. Which is so true...


----------



## missangie

laura077 said:


> Hi April Mommies! I'm due with my first on April 27th. We start a childbirth education class tonight, so I'm super excited!

Welcome!!! Hope you have fun at your class! Hubby and I started ours last Thursday and have 4 more Thursday classes to go! I love the name you have chosen


----------



## laura077

missangie - Thanks! Glad everything is turned out for you. :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Laura 077 hi, and welcome  . April 27th is my youngest daughters birthday  , hope you enjoy your class. 
Missangie, it's so hard trying to do what's right isn't it, I remember being under so much pressure arty work with my first pregnancy....they had me running the whole of the checkouts at asda all alone for the first three hours of my 8 hour shift each morning and in the end something had to give, and it had to be work. I hope you find a way to get a bit more rest soon. X


----------



## missangie

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Laura 077 hi, and welcome  . April 27th is my youngest daughters birthday  , hope you enjoy your class.
> Missangie, it's so hard trying to do what's right isn't it, I remember being under so much pressure arty work with my first pregnancy....they had me running the whole of the checkouts at asda all alone for the first three hours of my 8 hour shift each morning and in the end something had to give, and it had to be work. I hope you find a way to get a bit more rest soon. X

Thank you! I just dont want to put my boss in a tough stop or my co-workers and Im not sure why I feel that way because I know that if they NEED to, they can figure something out to make things a bit easier on me. (for example, I could easily be taken out of some of my classes and put in the lobby to do office work instead) I just need to speak up and plan on doing so when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## laura077

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Laura 077 hi, and welcome  . April 27th is my youngest daughters birthday  , hope you enjoy your class.
> Missangie, it's so hard trying to do what's right isn't it, I remember being under so much pressure arty work with my first pregnancy....they had me running the whole of the checkouts at asda all alone for the first three hours of my 8 hour shift each morning and in the end something had to give, and it had to be work. I hope you find a way to get a bit more rest soon. X

Awesome! I'm so excited to be having a spring baby. We did have fun although we are the farthest from our due date in our class. I've been having a lot of blood pressure issues, so I wanted to be sure I was able to take the classes and didn't want to wait until far into 3rd tri. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Laura 007!! Welcome and congrats:) Having a spring baby will be so nice. Hubby and I wanted a spring baby too. So glad it worked out:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies! How is everyone feeling today? It is a crappy rainy day here and I have a migraine:( Hopefully it will go away soon. I am also feeling a bit dizzy today too. Maybe that has something to do with the migraine. 
Hubby finished the nursery and I am going to take pictures and post soon. My dd took the camera and hid it on me! lol When I find it, I will post some pics.


----------



## Mari30me

I was wondering if I could your opinions on names for our little guy? Hubby and I are having a hard time picking one. Hubby really loves the name Xavier, so I caved and let him use it as a middle name. There will be 2 middle names because one is a family name.
Here is what we like so far:

-Nicholas Robert Xavier
-Landon Robert Xavier
-Logan Robert Xavier
-Connor Robert Xavier

I would love to know what you ladies think. Thanx:)


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me- I love the name Landon Robert Xavier :) 
Sorry you have such a terrible migraine I know how you feel though. 
I feel like this pregnancy has been rough on a lot of us. 
Can't wait to see the nursery photos!! :)


----------



## DJF

missangie said:


> I just got back from the hospital a bit ago, spent 3 hours there being monitored since I called the advice nurse at 3am since I was having some dull constant cramping and lower back pain. (nothing that hurt much but just something I hadnt been experiencing before) Plus, I have not been feeling my little guy move much for the past week, I still felt him a few times almost every day but before he was punching and kicking like crazy daily. So the advice nurse said to go to labor and delivery to be checked out. He was moving like crazy once we were there, I could hear him on the doppler kicking and squirming and rolling and moving. They checked my cervix and everything seemed fine. She said she could see some small activity on the monitor with my body but nothing to be concerned about and finally they sent me home to just relax and take it easy. I have a feeling Ive been doing too much at work (I teach gymnastics and work 45 hrs a week) and my body was just telling me to slow down! Anyway, all is well and I see my midwife on Friday to make sure everything is still a-o-k (and to do the gestational diabetes test and get my Rhogam shot...)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Glad you are doing okay!! That is scary. I had something similar happen last week with the decreased movement. Take it easy!


----------



## DJF

Mari30me said:


> I was wondering if I could your opinions on names for our little guy? Hubby and I are having a hard time picking one. Hubby really loves the name Xavier, so I caved and let him use it as a middle name. There will be 2 middle names because one is a family name.
> Here is what we like so far:
> 
> -Nicholas Robert Xavier
> -Landon Robert Xavier
> -Logan Robert Xavier
> -Connor Robert Xavier
> 
> I would love to know what you ladies think. Thanx:)

My favorites are Nicholas and Logan. Great names!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari30me- I love the name Landon Robert Xavier :)
> Sorry you have such a terrible migraine I know how you feel though.
> I feel like this pregnancy has been rough on a lot of us.
> Can't wait to see the nursery photos!! :)

Thanx Brooke:) I think I am having more issues with this pregnancy because it is the 3rd one. I guess it is just more stress on the body as we have been through this before. I am sure you are noticing this too. 
I really like Landon too, but I also like Nicholas. But hubby like Landon more than Nicholas. Do you think Landon goes well with Leah and Lucas? Those are my dd and ds's name's. I am so not trying to go for an "L" theme", but I think I am just drawn to "L" names:)
I am still looking for my camera!! I am going to vaccum soon, hopefully I will find while I am cleaning. lol


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> I just got back from the hospital a bit ago, spent 3 hours there being monitored since I called the advice nurse at 3am since I was having some dull constant cramping and lower back pain. (nothing that hurt much but just something I hadnt been experiencing before) Plus, I have not been feeling my little guy move much for the past week, I still felt him a few times almost every day but before he was punching and kicking like crazy daily. So the advice nurse said to go to labor and delivery to be checked out. He was moving like crazy once we were there, I could hear him on the doppler kicking and squirming and rolling and moving. They checked my cervix and everything seemed fine. She said she could see some small activity on the monitor with my body but nothing to be concerned about and finally they sent me home to just relax and take it easy. I have a feeling Ive been doing too much at work (I teach gymnastics and work 45 hrs a week) and my body was just telling me to slow down! Anyway, all is well and I see my midwife on Friday to make sure everything is still a-o-k (and to do the gestational diabetes test and get my Rhogam shot...)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

I am glad you LO is ok. I hate when the baby's movement's start too slow down. I would definitely try to slow down if you can, but I know it is hard when you work fulltime. Take care hun. xx


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could your opinions on names for our little guy? Hubby and I are having a hard time picking one. Hubby really loves the name Xavier, so I caved and let him use it as a middle name. There will be 2 middle names because one is a family name.
> Here is what we like so far:
> 
> -Nicholas Robert Xavier
> -Landon Robert Xavier
> -Logan Robert Xavier
> -Connor Robert Xavier
> 
> I would love to know what you ladies think. Thanx:)
> 
> My favorites are Nicholas and Logan. Great names!Click to expand...

too funny, my favorites are Landon and Connor. They are all great names, dont think you can go wrong!


----------



## Tilly87

I really like Landon and Connor as well!
Connor was on my list as i've always loved the name but i know a couple of people with the name so we crossed it off x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> I was wondering if I could your opinions on names for our little guy? Hubby and I are having a hard time picking one. Hubby really loves the name Xavier, so I caved and let him use it as a middle name. There will be 2 middle names because one is a family name.
> Here is what we like so far:
> 
> -Nicholas Robert Xavier
> -Landon Robert Xavier
> -Logan Robert Xavier
> -Connor Robert Xavier
> 
> I would love to know what you ladies think. Thanx:)

I think Nicholas Robert Xavier has a lovely ring to it


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx for all the opinion's on baby names:) Hubby and I were talking last night, and still cannot decide on one. I think we are going to have to wait til the little guy is here and then pick a name. This never happened with our dd and ds1!! lol


----------



## mum2beagain

Vote for Connor but I'm biased as my ds is Connor :) x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all, Well I got her bed on monday and I LOVE it!!! I put it together all by myself. I felt so cool for doing it without a man around..lol My Dr apt went Okay, I gained another 5lbs so that's 25lbs so far. He said that I need to glue my butt to the couch and stay there or Airy will be born way too soon. He also said that she is going to be small because my last 2 apt's I have measured small. All I could think was thank god because I was sooo worried about having a big baby or over 7'3 because having my son almost broke my pelvic bone and was born with a broken nose. So the baby has to stay under 7lbs. Her HR was 167 so that was good and she was moving away from the Dr when he was trying get her Hr, it was so funny.

I have to get my butt back down and so I am sorry that I can't do personals right now but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi all, Well I got her bed on monday and I LOVE it!!! I put it together all by myself. I felt so cool for doing it without a man around..lol My Dr apt went Okay, I gained another 5lbs so that's 25lbs so far. He said that I need to glue my butt to the couch and stay there or Airy will be born way too soon. He also said that she is going to be small because my last 2 apt's I have measured small. All I could think was thank god because I was sooo worried about having a big baby or over 7'3 because having my son almost broke my pelvic bone and was born with a broken nose. So the baby has to stay under 7lbs. Her HR was 167 so that was good and she was moving away from the Dr when he was trying get her Hr, it was so funny.
> 
> I have to get my butt back down and so I am sorry that I can't do personals right now but I will tomorrow.

Glad your little girl is doing well and staying put x


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is well today. I just wanted to post some pics of our finished nursery:)
 



Attached Files:







543.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18









544.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 11









546.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10









549.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









548.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mari30me

here is one more:)
 



Attached Files:







550.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KittieB

Love your nursery! I love the colour of your walls and the quilt bedding! A nice size room too :) We have put our cot bed together today and have rearranged the baby's room so we have enough room for his cot, wardrobe and my desk. We're keeping the room as a study as well for now as I need somewhere quiet to study.


----------



## Tilly87

Lovely room Mari, it looks gorgeous x


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx Ladies:) I cannot take much credit for the nursery, hubby did the whole room over his Christmas holidays:) I helped with decorating and choosing paint colours.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is well today. I just wanted to post some pics of our finished nursery:)

Oh wow....so beautiful!! Nyah is going to be in our room for a few weeks in a moses basket, then in with her youngest sister so we're in the middle if sorting that room now, going to make one corner a bit more for babies with what'll stickers etc...spent all day yesterday moving our middle child in with our eldest which meant dismantling bunk beds and bringing them downstairs, and swapping witg single bed. Shattered already and lots more to do.today....exciting stuff though, finally feel like we're getting organised now!


----------



## Tilly87

Gosh pinkmummy i would be shattered if i had all that to do as well!

My girls already share a room and we have a spare room that will be babies once he's out of his moses basket, we have lots of sorting out to do in there though as its currently used to put all our unwanted bits in lol x


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbump - glad Airy is doing well!! Keep resting :)

Mari30me - I love the nursery!!!! It is adorable :)


----------



## missangie

is anyone here going to be having a labor doula? My husband and I just interviewed one today. She is a student doula meaning she has had the class and needs to attend 5 births before being certified and her services are free. She has done 2 births and has one in feb. so we would be her 4th. She was awesome and we both really liked her and are tempted to cancel our other interviews because we liked her so much  We are scheduled to interview another student this week (we would be her first birth) and a certified doula (who is familiar with hypnobirthing, she is actually attending our hypnobirthing class but her services are a sliding scale of $450-650 and I am just sure we are wanting to spend that much even though we do have the funds to do so...)

just curious if anyone else was going to be using a doula or for those who have given birth before, if anyone has used one in the past?


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hi all, Well I got her bed on monday and I LOVE it!!! I put it together all by myself. I felt so cool for doing it without a man around..lol My Dr apt went Okay, I gained another 5lbs so that's 25lbs so far. He said that I need to glue my butt to the couch and stay there or Airy will be born way too soon. He also said that she is going to be small because my last 2 apt's I have measured small. All I could think was thank god because I was sooo worried about having a big baby or over 7'3 because having my son almost broke my pelvic bone and was born with a broken nose. So the baby has to stay under 7lbs. Her HR was 167 so that was good and she was moving away from the Dr when he was trying get her Hr, it was so funny.
> 
> I have to get my butt back down and so I am sorry that I can't do personals right now but I will tomorrow.

Yay, u got the bed!! :) Go you for putting it together too:) I am glad you little girl is staying put and doing well.


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> is anyone here going to be having a labor doula? My husband and I just interviewed one today. She is a student doula meaning she has had the class and needs to attend 5 births before being certified and her services are free. She has done 2 births and has one in feb. so we would be her 4th. She was awesome and we both really liked her and are tempted to cancel our other interviews because we liked her so much  We are scheduled to interview another student this week (we would be her first birth) and a certified doula (who is familiar with hypnobirthing, she is actually attending our hypnobirthing class but her services are a sliding scale of $450-650 and I am just sure we are wanting to spend that much even though we do have the funds to do so...)
> 
> just curious if anyone else was going to be using a doula or for those who have given birth before, if anyone has used one in the past?

I have never used a doula before but I have heard they are great. My neighbor is a doula and loves it:) I think if you have a great feeling for someone, that counts for something. Maybe interview one more person and if you still like the first one, then I say pick her! :) GL


----------



## laura077

Mari, your nursery is gorgeous!!! Found out Friday my MIL bought our whole crib bedding set, it's the first things to come off our registry, so exciting! :)

We've got our paint purchased it just needs to go on the walls. 

Tilly- our baby's room is our boxes of random stuff room, too. Ended up throwing most of it away except for tax docs and stuff, lol.


----------



## Tilly87

laura077 said:


> Mari, your nursery is gorgeous!!! Found out Friday my MIL bought our whole crib bedding set, it's the first things to come off our registry, so exciting! :)
> 
> We've got our paint purchased it just needs to go on the walls.
> 
> Tilly- our baby's room is our boxes of random stuff room, too. Ended up throwing most of it away except for tax docs and stuff, lol.

So exciting you got the bedding for your crib, what colour are you painting your nursery? We threw most of our bits away to apart from a single bed that we will need to get rid of x


----------



## laura077

We actually went with a sky blue color. I'm hoping it doesn't turn out too bright.


----------



## Tilly87

I'm sure it will look lovely once you finish x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I had a crazy night!!! I had to go into L&D because I thought my water broke and then while I was on the way there I started having painful contractions that started out at 8 mins apart. They got me hooked up to the monitors and then my contractions went to 5 mins apart then 3 then were 1 min lasting 45 seconds and were hitting 60 on the monitor all within a 30 time period. They did every test they could do and thank god they all came back fine. The on call dr was a ass!!!! I almost kicked him in the face!! He was doing a few tests where he had to use the metal thing and he was sooooo ruff I was screaming out in pain, the nurse had to tell him how to do things and he was asking what to do next and it made me so upset that he didn't know what he was doing. Then he went to check my cervix and put 3 straight fingers in me. Um hello I haven't had sex in over 4 months!! I was in so much pain I yelled "get out" he kept on doing the check so I yelled at him to get out of me!! At that point he had to stop. The nurse took over but he was so ruff and because he put 3 fingers in me I swelled up and she couldn't get to my cervix. That dr never came back into my room thank god. I was given a shot to stop my contractions and was sent to U/S because her HR was dropping with each contraction. She looked great so they really had no idea why her HR was dropping so low, I was told to be prepared for a c section if it happens when I am allowed to give birth. She is now head down and at 0 station so she is ready to go, they said that I am going to have a pretty fast labor when she is born because of where she is and how fast my contractions moved from 8 mins to 1 min apart. It was just a crazy night. I thought I was going to have her. They told me that if my water had broke, if my contractions kept up, or if one of my tests came back positive then I would of had her last night. I guess I am very lucky to be still pregnant with nothing wrong with my daughter. I got to get a really good U/S and see her face, hands, feet , the cord, everything!! And she is 100% a girl..lol We got a great potty shot. I hope that all of you are doing great!!!


----------



## brookettc3

OMG wantingbbump sounds like you had quite a night! I would have been so freaked out! I am so happy that she decided to stay put! I hope she waits at least 8 more weeks! Did they tell you how much they think she weighs?


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> I had a crazy night!!! I had to go into L&D because I thought my water broke and then while I was on the way there I started having painful contractions that started out at 8 mins apart. They got me hooked up to the monitors and then my contractions went to 5 mins apart then 3 then were 1 min lasting 45 seconds and were hitting 60 on the monitor all within a 30 time period. They did every test they could do and thank god they all came back fine. The on call dr was a ass!!!! I almost kicked him in the face!! He was doing a few tests where he had to use the metal thing and he was sooooo ruff I was screaming out in pain, the nurse had to tell him how to do things and he was asking what to do next and it made me so upset that he didn't know what he was doing. Then he went to check my cervix and put 3 straight fingers in me. Um hello I haven't had sex in over 4 months!! I was in so much pain I yelled "get out" he kept on doing the check so I yelled at him to get out of me!! At that point he had to stop. The nurse took over but he was so ruff and because he put 3 fingers in me I swelled up and she couldn't get to my cervix. That dr never came back into my room thank god. I was given a shot to stop my contractions and was sent to U/S because her HR was dropping with each contraction. She looked great so they really had no idea why her HR was dropping so low, I was told to be prepared for a c section if it happens when I am allowed to give birth. She is now head down and at 0 station so she is ready to go, they said that I am going to have a pretty fast labor when she is born because of where she is and how fast my contractions moved from 8 mins to 1 min apart. It was just a crazy night. I thought I was going to have her. They told me that if my water had broke, if my contractions kept up, or if one of my tests came back positive then I would of had her last night. I guess I am very lucky to be still pregnant with nothing wrong with my daughter. I got to get a really good U/S and see her face, hands, feet , the cord, everything!! And she is 100% a girl..lol We got a great potty shot. I hope that all of you are doing great!!!

Glad you and her are doing well! I hope our babies stay put for awhile longer, Im starting to get nervous as well (as you know from my other thread!)


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump, hope your little girl stays put for a little while longer and that doctor sounds awful, so glad you are still pregnant x


----------



## laura077

Wantingbbbump, glad everything turned out ok. Fingers crossed that she stays put for several more weeks. How did you not punch that guy?


----------



## Mari30me

laura077 said:


> We actually went with a sky blue color. I'm hoping it doesn't turn out too bright.

sky blue is a really nice colour. I am sure it will turn out beautiful:)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I had a crazy night!!! I had to go into L&D because I thought my water broke and then while I was on the way there I started having painful contractions that started out at 8 mins apart. They got me hooked up to the monitors and then my contractions went to 5 mins apart then 3 then were 1 min lasting 45 seconds and were hitting 60 on the monitor all within a 30 time period. They did every test they could do and thank god they all came back fine. The on call dr was a ass!!!! I almost kicked him in the face!! He was doing a few tests where he had to use the metal thing and he was sooooo ruff I was screaming out in pain, the nurse had to tell him how to do things and he was asking what to do next and it made me so upset that he didn't know what he was doing. Then he went to check my cervix and put 3 straight fingers in me. Um hello I haven't had sex in over 4 months!! I was in so much pain I yelled "get out" he kept on doing the check so I yelled at him to get out of me!! At that point he had to stop. The nurse took over but he was so ruff and because he put 3 fingers in me I swelled up and she couldn't get to my cervix. That dr never came back into my room thank god. I was given a shot to stop my contractions and was sent to U/S because her HR was dropping with each contraction. She looked great so they really had no idea why her HR was dropping so low, I was told to be prepared for a c section if it happens when I am allowed to give birth. She is now head down and at 0 station so she is ready to go, they said that I am going to have a pretty fast labor when she is born because of where she is and how fast my contractions moved from 8 mins to 1 min apart. It was just a crazy night. I thought I was going to have her. They told me that if my water had broke, if my contractions kept up, or if one of my tests came back positive then I would of had her last night. I guess I am very lucky to be still pregnant with nothing wrong with my daughter. I got to get a really good U/S and see her face, hands, feet , the cord, everything!! And she is 100% a girl..lol We got a great potty shot. I hope that all of you are doing great!!!

Oh my, you have been through alot. I am so glad ur little girl is ok:) Take care and get lots of rest.:hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies! I hope everyone ok today:) I have an OB appt today and get my ultrasound results, so I get know how big my little guy is. I will update you all when I get back. My hip/sciatic pain is still bad, so I think I am going to try a support belt and see if that helps. 

Have a great day everyone:)


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbump - sounds like a very eventful night. Glad everything turned out ok and you are both doing well! Get some rest.


----------



## brookettc3

So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch

Brooke, I am sorry you are in so much pain. I hope you can find some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Got my ultrasound results and my little guy was only around 2lbs at 28+1. He is measuring in the 50th % for weight. When i had 27 week growth scan with ds1, he was already 3.5lbs. Maybe I will have only an 8lbs baby this time intstead of 9.5! :) Ob said he can still pack on alot of weight the last month or so. I am having one more scan around 36 weeks. I would be so happy with a smaller baby this time:)


----------



## brookettc3

Aw it does sound like you will be having a little one this time :) at 27 +1 my little guy weight 2lbs 10 oz but people say not to trust the ultrasound weight estimates. I remember them telling me at 36 weeks with my son he weighted 7 1/2 already but 2 weeks later he was born at 6 lbs 6 oz


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Aw it does sound like you will be having a little one this time :) at 27 +1 my little guy weight 2lbs 10 oz but people say not to trust the ultrasound weight estimates. I remember them telling me at 36 weeks with my son he weighted 7 1/2 already but 2 weeks later he was born at 6 lbs 6 oz

You are right Brooke, ultrasound results can be way off sometimes. With DS1, they said he was 3.5 at 27+1, and at 35 weeks they said he was 7lb14. I delivered exactly at 40 weeks and he was 9lb7oz. So estimates were pretty good then. But I wonder if they are off this time because of the history with big babies?? My fundal height measurement was 32cm and I was 29+3 yesterday. I am just so curious!! lol

I really hope you get some pain relief soon. xx


----------



## mum2beagain

I had another growth scan today and bubs has put on 1lb 1oz in 2 weeks and is now weighing a whopping 3lb12oz!!!!!! Other than that all is well with baby my kidneys in the other hand r not great I'm now going 24hr urine collections as I've gone from 5g To 7g of protein in 2 weeks the plan is to monitor it weekly but if it reaches double figures then they will give me steroids and deliver at 36 weeks just praying things hold off untill 37 weeks x


----------



## brookettc3

Progression Photo :) I cant believe I thought I was chunky at 4 week!!
 



Attached Files:







baby transition.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch

I just read this post and I first want to say that I am in no way telling you what to do or take while pregnant but I just wanted to let you know that with my son and this baby I have to take vicodin and it is safe to take during pregnancy. I feel so bad that you are in so much pain. I know how it feels to not be able to get up because the pain is so bad. I really hope that you do find a way to treat your pain because us being in pain does put stress on the baby.


----------



## brookettc3

mum2beagain said:


> I had another growth scan today and bubs has put on 1lb 1oz in 2 weeks and is now weighing a whopping 3lb12oz!!!!!! Other than that all is well with baby my kidneys in the other hand r not great I'm now going 24hr urine collections as I've gone from 5g To 7g of protein in 2 weeks the plan is to monitor it weekly but if it reaches double figures then they will give me steroids and deliver at 36 weeks just praying things hold off untill 37 weeks x

Aw 3lbs 12oz already! :) how awesome! 
Sorry to hear about your kidneys sounds awful! 
I hate that so many of us are having so many problems :( 
I hope your little one makes it to until at least 37 weeks! 
I am worried they will induce me due the the stress on the baby with me being in so much pain...


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch
> 
> I just read this post and I first want to say that I am in no way telling you what to do or take while pregnant but I just wanted to let you know that with my son and this baby I have to take vicodin and it is safe to take during pregnancy. I feel so bad that you are in so much pain. I know how it feels to not be able to get up because the pain is so bad. I really hope that you do find a way to treat your pain because us being in pain does put stress on the baby.Click to expand...


OMG It is so nice to hear a positive story about Vicodin use during pregnancy!! A few people I know have relatives with babies born with serious medical conditions after the mom took vicodin obviously no one knows if its from the vicodin it just really really scared me! 
I just had to get an emergency root canal due to a severe amount of pain I was is. Now my face is swollen and i am still in pain cause they could only do half of it because I hadnt eaten or drank anything due to the pain so during the procedure I began passing out so they had to stop. :( I really wish I would have just taken a vicodin the first day because on the way home (probably from the stress) but I started getting full blown contractions and almost went to the ER but decided to drink a ton of water and lay down first... thank god it made them stop but omg they hurt


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all, Sorry I haven't been on but we were hit with a huge snow storm and lost power. It's on for the moment so I wanted to hop on and let you all know that baby & I are still doing great. 

They didn't really check the size of her during the U/S just her water and my cervix also the placenta. 

I am sorry to see that people are having problems too, but hey were are getting there and I have faith that we will keep our babies in until at least 36 weeks. Those that are in pain I really hope that you find something that helps!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch
> 
> I just read this post and I first want to say that I am in no way telling you what to do or take while pregnant but I just wanted to let you know that with my son and this baby I have to take vicodin and it is safe to take during pregnancy. I feel so bad that you are in so much pain. I know how it feels to not be able to get up because the pain is so bad. I really hope that you do find a way to treat your pain because us being in pain does put stress on the baby.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG It is so nice to hear a positive story about Vicodin use during pregnancy!! A few people I know have relatives with babies born with serious medical conditions after the mom took vicodin obviously no one knows if its from the vicodin it just really really scared me!
> I just had to get an emergency root canal due to a severe amount of pain I was is. Now my face is swollen and i am still in pain cause they could only do half of it because I hadnt eaten or drank anything due to the pain so during the procedure I began passing out so they had to stop. :( I really wish I would have just taken a vicodin the first day because on the way home (probably from the stress) but I started getting full blown contractions and almost went to the ER but decided to drink a ton of water and lay down first... thank god it made them stop but omg they hurtClick to expand...

With my son I took 10mg's 4x a day and with this baby I am on 10mg 5x's a day. My son was and is 100% healthy. He had no problems at birth and I was on it the whole pregnancy. I was on stronger pain meds this time but went down to vicodin and will stay on it until she is born. Just remember the Dr's will never have you take something that is going to harm you or your baby. I was going to try and go 100% off the pain meds but my OB said that you have to take care of mommy to take care of baby. He also said that it was safe to take and so did the pharmacy. That sucks about your tooth. I hope that it's better. Oh yeah contractions HURT!!! I forgot how they felt until I went into labor Monday..lol


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke- Sorry to hear you are in so much pain, i hope you get some relief soon and find a safe medication to take x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So sorry for anyone having problems, thinking of you all, hoping and praying you get some relief and that you and your babas are ok. Xxx


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Tilly and pinkmummy :) 

AHHH tomorrow is my baby shower and I couldnt be more excited and stressed!! 
I am co-hosting it and I dont really know how much more we need because the other host has been busy with work for weeks and rarely responds to my messages.... I will post some photos of the presents tomorrow :) :) :) :)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> So my ultrasound results FINALLY came in late yesterday afternoon... They told me the reason I have been in so much pain is because I developed hydronephrosis. My doctor wasn't available to fully explain my options though so the woman just said basically you will be living in vicodin til your son is born. Um I am not okay with that treatment plan so I am scheduling an appt with an "alternative medicine" place I will let you guys know how it goes :) praying I get some relief I literally can't get off the couch
> 
> I just read this post and I first want to say that I am in no way telling you what to do or take while pregnant but I just wanted to let you know that with my son and this baby I have to take vicodin and it is safe to take during pregnancy. I feel so bad that you are in so much pain. I know how it feels to not be able to get up because the pain is so bad. I really hope that you do find a way to treat your pain because us being in pain does put stress on the baby.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG It is so nice to hear a positive story about Vicodin use during pregnancy!! A few people I know have relatives with babies born with serious medical conditions after the mom took vicodin obviously no one knows if its from the vicodin it just really really scared me!
> I just had to get an emergency root canal due to a severe amount of pain I was is. Now my face is swollen and i am still in pain cause they could only do half of it because I hadnt eaten or drank anything due to the pain so during the procedure I began passing out so they had to stop. :( I really wish I would have just taken a vicodin the first day because on the way home (probably from the stress) but I started getting full blown contractions and almost went to the ER but decided to drink a ton of water and lay down first... thank god it made them stop but omg they hurtClick to expand...

I am so sorry for all your pain:( I had a root canal when pregnant with my ds1 and it was so uncomfortable to go through. Dental pain can be the worst:( I really feel for you right now, you have gone through so much. I am glad your contractions stopped aster you relaxed and had water. I had a couple contractions last night, not painful just pressure. My baby was moving around like crazy! Take care of yourself, and I hope you get some pain relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you Tilly and pinkmummy :)
> 
> AHHH tomorrow is my baby shower and I couldnt be more excited and stressed!!
> I am co-hosting it and I dont really know how much more we need because the other host has been busy with work for weeks and rarely responds to my messages.... I will post some photos of the presents tomorrow :) :) :) :)

I hope you had a great baby shower!! I wish I was having another one:(


----------



## Tilly87

Baby showers sound so exciting, can't wait to see your pics Brooke x


----------



## KittieB

Sorry to hear about everyone that is having problems :( we don't have much longer to wait now, try and keep strong!

Looking forward to seeing your baby shower pics Brooke. I'm having a baby shower on the 11th feb as a joint 21st birthday party too. I'm in the UK and baby showers aren't very common over here so I've never been to one.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I hope you enjoyed your baby shower Brooke, sounds fab! pics please. xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I hope that your baby shower went great!!! I'm not too sure when mine will be or if I will even have one because the girl that was going to have mine and I are not really getting along right now. I think my mom is going to have one for me but TBH I'm not really wanting to have one at the moment. I can't wait to see pic's of your's.


----------



## Marlee

I was given vicodin for swelling in my back that is causing severe nerve pain - I only take it when I really need it, which is like every couple of days before bed and no problems so far! It's just tylenol with a small amount of hydrocodone


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! How is everyone feeling this week? I am starting to feel exhasuted all the time:( If I could sleep all day I would! lol Bring on my induction date because I so feel ready! lol Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## DJF

I am also definitely feeling more tired. I could of spent all of Sunday in bed ... but I didn't :) Otherwise feeling pretty well. Roughly 10 more weeks to go. So excited to meet her!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari/DJF I am feeling the same way, I could sleep all of the time. I just can't wait until Airyonna is here so I can love on her....and play dress up :haha: I am starting to wonder if we are all so tired to get us ready for all of the sleepless nights. Other than my ribs killing me, my pelvic bone feeling like it's being pulled apart, the contractions and being tired I am feeling great! Is anyone else having to eat every 2hrs? I am hungry all of the time.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:
 

> Mari/DJF I am feeling the same way, I could sleep all of the time. I just can't wait until Airyonna is here so I can love on her....and play dress up :haha: I am starting to wonder if we are all so tired to get us ready for all of the sleepless nights. Other than my ribs killing me, my pelvic bone feeling like it's being pulled apart, the contractions and being tired I am feeling great! Is anyone else having to eat every 2hrs? I am hungry all of the time.

Yes, I am hungry all the time too! I definitely eat every 2 hours. I remember when I was pregnant with my dd, I had really horrible rib pain. Sorry for your pain. I have the same pelvic pain right now and it totally sucks.


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbump - sorry to hear about the pain! Hopefully it will get better. 

I have actually been less hungry - probably because there is less room in my stomach :) it's probably a good thing as I have already put on a bunch of weight.


----------



## BWilliams

I feel like I could sleep all the time also! I get horrible sleep at night between peeing all the time and my sciatic nerve killing me the best sleep is at nap time lol not much longer Ladies


----------



## Mari30me

The lack of sleep is defintely prepping me for when the baby gets here. My 2 kids have been sleeping through the night for a while, so I guess my body needs to get used to not sleeping again! lol 

BWilliams - I have the same awful sciatic pain. It makes sleeping well impossible. Sorry for your pain too


----------



## brookettc3

Mari- What day are you getting induced? how far along will you be?

I am going to my doctors tomorrow to discuss my kidney pain... which has gotten to the point where all I do is cry and cant even make it to the bathroom or on my bed without screaming... I think I might ask about being induced... I dont really like the thought but I cant imagine going on like this...


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari- What day are you getting induced? how far along will you be?
> 
> I am going to my doctors tomorrow to discuss my kidney pain... which has gotten to the point where all I do is cry and cant even make it to the bathroom or on my bed without screaming... I think I might ask about being induced... I dont really like the thought but I cant imagine going on like this...

I am being induced at 38 weeks. It should between the 18-22 or March. My OB will book the induction date closer to then, because she wants to book me in when she on call. He on call dates changes every couple weeks.

I am so sorry you are in agony:( :hugs: With everything you have been goin through, I think u need to be induced before your due date. You have had too much suffering. I would definitely bring it up with you doc.


----------



## brookettc3

I went into labor naturally with my daughter 9 days early and my son 15 days early so I might not even need to be induced at 38 weeks but if they offer it I will agree just so I can think of there being a for sure date where the pain will be gone no matter what! 10 weeks is just too far away!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> I went into labor naturally with my daughter 9 days early and my son 15 days early so I might not even need to be induced at 38 weeks but if they offer it I will agree just so I can think of there being a for sure date where the pain will be gone no matter what! 10 weeks is just too far away!

That is really good both your kids came early on their own. That probably means there is a very good chance you won't need an induction and your LO will come naturally again. It is nice to know that there is an end date, even if you might not need it.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I hope baby comes early Brooke, I do think there's more chance of it if others were. My first was born at 37 weeks, 2nd at 38 +2 and third at 38 weeks. I'm hoping that this one will be a little early too...just because I'm impatient, lol. wish there wasn't so many suffering, so unfair! I'm so hungry but anything I eat gives me the worst acid indigestion and I end up throwing up. Going through a lot of milk.and gaviscon!!


----------



## brookettc3

Mari- Yes, Just the date being moved up 2 weeks early will make me feel a teeny tiny bit better... LOL I know it seems strange but really it does. 

Pink- Thank you I hope he comes early too! 37 weeks would be awesome! As long as he is healthy. Have you tried papaya tablets for the acid indigestion? I swear by them they are so amazing!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am hoping to have Airyonna at 36/37 weeks. I have pretty much had a UTI for the past 7 1/2 months and I know that the only way to get it to go away and stay away is to have her. I have also been told that at 36 weeks I can no longer take the meds I need to keep the UTI at a bay. So am I just going to have to deal with it the last bit if I make it to 40 weeks? When I get closer I am going to be bringing this up to my OB and see what he thinks. My girls never stay put though. My son on the other hand didn't come out until 39 weeks on the dot. I also don't think I could handle this pain for another 8+ weeks.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I'm so gonna give that a try Brooke, thanks...I'd not heard of them before. X


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, I am so tired today. I had my worst sleep yet:( I do not think I slept more than 30 min straight at a time last night. I was so restless and the baby moved a ton last night. Also, my 3.5 yr old dd decided not to fall asleep until 12am! She has never done that before. Does anyone know if it was a full moon last night?! lol jk. To top it all off,this morning we got a call saying my father in-law had a stroke last night. He is going to be ok, but it was quite a scare. He just had a heart attack in Dec too! I just want this day to be over so I can go to sleep tonight....sorry for my rant. How is eveyone else?


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry you are in so much pain Brooke, it is definately worth bringing induction up with your doctor x

I had blood tests yesterday and my doctor rang today to tell me i need iron tablets because i am anaemic, it definately explains my exhaustion lol.

Hope everyone is feeling ok today x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Sorry you are in so much pain Brooke, it is definately worth bringing induction up with your doctor x
> 
> I had blood tests yesterday and my doctor rang today to tell me i need iron tablets because i am anaemic, it definately explains my exhaustion lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today x

I was on iron tablets from oct-dec. They definitely helped with my exhaustion. Since my OB told me to stop them, I am slowly feeling tired again. It is probably just the 3rd tri, but I might get her to check my iron levels again.

Your iron pills should definitely help u feel a bit better. GL :)


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are in so much pain Brooke, it is definately worth bringing induction up with your doctor x
> 
> I had blood tests yesterday and my doctor rang today to tell me i need iron tablets because i am anaemic, it definately explains my exhaustion lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today x
> 
> I was on iron tablets from oct-dec. They definitely helped with my exhaustion. Since my OB told me to stop them, I am slowly feeling tired again. It is probably just the 3rd tri, but I might get her to check my iron levels again.
> 
> Your iron pills should definitely help u feel a bit better. GL :)Click to expand...

It sounds like it will definately be worth you having your iron levels checked, i hope your tiredness eases soon x


----------



## brookettc3

Well ladies The doctor said that due to my grade of hydronephrosis I have to see him a lot more often and take percosets and kidney infection meds. Then at 36 1/2 weeks I will get an amniocentesis to check lung maturity and induce me based on the results. I didn't even have to ask him about it he just said it.*


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Well ladies The doctor said that due to my grade of hydronephrosis I have to see him a lot more often and take percosets and kidney infection meds. Then at 36 1/2 weeks I will get an amniocentesis to check lung maturity and induce me based on the results. I didn't even have to ask him about it he just said it.*

That is great your doc mentioned before you did. With all your pain and sickness, he probably thinks it is best to get the baby out around 37 weeks or later. Now u know there will definitely be and end date in sight sooner rather than later.


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, I am so happy to know there is a for certain end date that isnt 10 weeks from now(I would never make it) who knows maybe I will go in labor on my own before I even need to be induced :) I am so excited!


----------



## BWilliams

Well my doctor called and I failed my 1 hour glucose test friday so I go in monday for the 3 hour :-( he also said my iron was low and put me on a iron supplement. I feel like complete crap today I'm so tired!


----------



## brookettc3

Bwilliams- Sorry to hear about your 1hr test! I hope you come up negative with your 3 hour! <3 I hope some iron tablets start helping you ladies soon!


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks I would have past but before my test I was so hungry I had to munch on something and I had a handful of strawberries lol oops! I'm hoping the iron helps some!


----------



## Mari30me

BWilliams said:


> Well my doctor called and I failed my 1 hour glucose test friday so I go in monday for the 3 hour :-( he also said my iron was low and put me on a iron supplement. I feel like complete crap today I'm so tired!


Sorry you failed the 1hr test. Hopefully is was just a false positive and you will pass your 3hr test. I have had to have the 2hr glucose test twice this pregnancy. I think low iron is quite common in oregnant women. The iron pills should help u feel not so tired. GL :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, I figured out why I have not bee sleeling well the past couple night because I am sick, again..... I just got back from the doctors and I have strep throat and an ear infection. Last night my throat hurt so bad, everytime I swallowed it felt like razor blades were in my throat. I am on antibiotics for the 3rd time this pregnancy. I must have a pretty weak immune system with my 3rd pregnany, casue all these problems are driving me crazy!

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon:)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Had 3 hour glucose test this morning and was in heaven when I could finally have a nice cup out tea afterwards. They've just called with results already which were normal


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Had 3 hour glucose test this morning and was in heaven when I could finally have a nice cup out tea afterwards. They've just called with results already which were normal

So glad your test went well:) I was so happy to eat and drink after mine too!! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Glad to hear your results came back normal :) eating does feel soo amazing after!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

My OB apt went great today. I am a little worried about the baby though and kind of upset about the fact that I may have to labor in the bed hooked up to monitors the whole time. See when I was in L&D when I had a contraction when it would start to let up her HR would drop. The OB said that either she didn;t like being pushed down or she has her cord around her neck :nope: I am praying that it's not her cord and I wish there was a way they could tell right now. He did say that if it is the cord she looks great and is showing no signs of distress from it. He said that she will be watched really well during labor and not to labor at home at all. If her heart rate drops during labor I will be off for a c section and he said that he can knock me out and get her out really fast and to not spend the next 6~8 weeks worrying. Yeah like I can not worry. During the U/S while I was in L&D the tech didn't say anything about the cord being around her neck nor did I see it there. I'm not sure if I would of but it looked like it went from her tummy to her hand and then into her placenta. So you think I would of seen it or that the tech would of? I gained 4 1/2 pounds in 2 weeks and boy have I popped!! My Ob's eyes looked like they were going to fall out..:haha: Even the nurse asked where the belly came from. What do you think? I am 30+3 I have gained a total of 30lbs :shock:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120126.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









Snapshot_20120126_1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brookettc3

wantingbbbump- I would Imagine they could have seen the cord around her neck on the ultrasound. Maybe its around her foot? They probably didn't check there. My sons was around his foot. I hope everything turns out the way you want it. It sucks being told that everything you want to happen cant. :( BTW- your belly is so friggin cute!!! I wish mine looked like that! Cant believe how close we are to meeting our little ones!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbump, I'm so envious off your bump......most people don't even realise I'm pregnant! Even my midwife went to measure my bump on friday and was like "oh where is she hiding"? She thinks baby uss lying across my tummy but I'm not so sure.


----------



## brookettc3

I think we should all upload a bump picture at least every 2 weeks to see how everyone is progressing :) I will upload mine when I get home


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> My OB apt went great today. I am a little worried about the baby though and kind of upset about the fact that I may have to labor in the bed hooked up to monitors the whole time. See when I was in L&D when I had a contraction when it would start to let up her HR would drop. The OB said that either she didn;t like being pushed down or she has her cord around her neck :nope: I am praying that it's not her cord and I wish there was a way they could tell right now. He did say that if it is the cord she looks great and is showing no signs of distress from it. He said that she will be watched really well during labor and not to labor at home at all. If her heart rate drops during labor I will be off for a c section and he said that he can knock me out and get her out really fast and to not spend the next 6~8 weeks worrying. Yeah like I can not worry. During the U/S while I was in L&D the tech didn't say anything about the cord being around her neck nor did I see it there. I'm not sure if I would of but it looked like it went from her tummy to her hand and then into her placenta. So you think I would of seen it or that the tech would of? I gained 4 1/2 pounds in 2 weeks and boy have I popped!! My Ob's eyes looked like they were going to fall out..:haha: Even the nurse asked where the belly came from. What do you think? I am 30+3 I have gained a total of 30lbs :shock:

Cute bump!!!


----------



## missangie

Here are my 30 week pictures. I am getting HUGE... 

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9707/42457560568988596851700.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7547/40028360568986600851700.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just to compare, here is my 12 week picture...

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6282/31024457891205894851700.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tilly87

missangie said:


> Here are my 30 week pictures. I am getting HUGE...
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9707/42457560568988596851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7547/40028360568986600851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Just to compare, here is my 12 week picture...
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6282/31024457891205894851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wow your bump is so cute! I really need to take a recent one x


----------



## KittieB

Loving everyone's bumps! My bump is starting to look more obvious to people now, although depending on what I'm wearing, I can hide it :) I'll upload a picture later.

Today was my last day of work. I still have to go to uni 5 days a week and have a dissertation to write, but at least I will have my weekends free to relax and catch up on work!


----------



## BWilliams

Cute bumps girls! I would post one but I only get on here with my cell phone and I'm not sure how to do that lol


----------



## missangie

ahh I cant believe we are all getting close to meeting our little ones! We still have time but it seems like its just around the corner!


----------



## brookettc3

30 week bump <3
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mari30me

Hey! Everyone's bumps are super cute:) I will post a pic of mine later today!

I have had such a crappy weekend being sick:( Last week I developed strep throat and a ear infection. I also got a horrible cold/flu and pink eye on Sat night. I cannot sleep at all. My hubby and kids r sick too:( My immune system is not fighting this off very well and it is really frustrating me. I have been on antibiotics since thurd and I do not feel like they r working. I hope they kick in soon.....

Any one have any soothing home remedies that have helped a sore throat and cough? 

I hope u r all well:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie said:


> Here are my 30 week pictures. I am getting HUGE...
> 
> https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/9707/42457560568988596851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7547/40028360568986600851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Just to compare, here is my 12 week picture...
> 
> https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6282/31024457891205894851700.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What a cute bump!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> 30 week bump <3

I am loving your bump!!! I am all for posting my bump every 2 weeks. I don't think I have grown much sense 30+3..lol I can't believe how close we are getting!!! My ob is calling me done at 36 weeks and I am sure I won't make it to April. It's just gone by so fast! I remember way back when you first started this thread and now were almost to the end, wow!!


----------



## Dorian

Mari30me said:


> Any one have any soothing home remedies that have helped a sore throat and cough?
> 
> I hope u r all well:)

Hope you are feeling better. For sore throat/coughs heat up a mug of water and add a tsp or so of honey and one of lemon juice. Drink it hot. It's really good for your throat.


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> 30 week bump <3
> 
> I am loving your bump!!! I am all for posting my bump every 2 weeks. I don't think I have grown much sense 30+3..lol I can't believe how close we are getting!!! My ob is calling me done at 36 weeks and I am sure I won't make it to April. It's just gone by so fast! I remember way back when you first started this thread and now were almost to the end, wow!!Click to expand...

Aw Thanks :) Its seriously insane how fast time has gone by! I read my first post earlier and it really seems like it was just yesterday! Aw yay 36 weeks thats not too far at all! I am going to do an amniocentesis at like 36+3 and if it comes back good then I can go in anytime but I really really would like to go in at 37 weeks exactly just because its a friday so my hubby doesnt havent to take off too much time from work :) We will be needing that extra money LOL


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Any one have any soothing home remedies that have helped a sore throat and cough?
> 
> I hope u r all well:)
> 
> Hope you are feeling better. For sore throat/coughs heat up a mug of water and add a tsp or so of honey and one of lemon juice. Drink it hot. It's really good for your throat.Click to expand...

Thanx! I am going to try that now:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! How is everyone today? I just had my 31 week apt and all looks good. Little man's HB was 135, and he was kicking up a storn when we were listening to the HB. Still have this horrible virus, but I am starting to feel a little better. 

I can hardly believe we are getting so close to the end!! I remeber when this thread was started too, and now look how far we have come! :) Hang in there ladies, our babies will be here before we know it! :)


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls!

Hope everyone is feeling great and doing okay! :hugs:

I've had a good "baby" week - passed by glucose tolerance test and all other blood work came back normal from my 30 week appointment. 

Thought I would also post a few of my maternity pics from last weekend...
 



Attached Files:







432158_338019142898195_108207569212688_1061793_1658029982_n.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 15









420932_338019269564849_108207569212688_1061796_1635956479_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 12









397065_338019112898198_108207569212688_1061792_1021630125_n.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dorian

Glad things are going well for you Mari and Rachellie. 

They are here too, for the most part. I am a bit more achy this week. Not sure if it's my fibromyalgia, arthritis, SPD (I hope it's not that!!) or just baby is gettin bigger and putting more pressure on my pelvic area.

Now I see my MW every 2 wks :happydance: so I'll ask her about it next week.


----------



## Marlee

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling great and doing okay! :hugs:
> 
> I've had a good "baby" week - passed by glucose tolerance test and all other blood work came back normal from my 30 week appointment.
> 
> Thought I would also post a few of my maternity pics from last weekend...

what beautiful photos! you guys are going to have beautiful babies!


----------



## Marlee

our insurance changed with my husbands company and has been such a nightmare. I've never had such bad anxiety. I'm having to change DRs since the hospital my current one is with does not accept our new Aetna insurance. Also, our deductible doubled and is outrageous. I won't get a refund of what I've paid as my "global" fee for all of my DR visits and delivery until it goes thru both insurances and could take several months...and I have to pay upfront with the new DR for everything. Anyone else experience this or have any advice. It's the last thing I need at 31 weeks...


----------



## missangie

Marlee I have been experience insurance chaos as well. My boss decided that he was going to cut my hours so he didnt have to provide benefits for me in April. Meaning Im covered with my work until the end of March and need to hop on my hubbys insurance in April. Due date is APril 5th so if I have the baby in March, great! I get to keep my low deductible and deliver at the hospital I want and keep my dr. If its in APril (most likely) new Dr, different hospital, higher deductible. Im curious what would happen if i go into labor last day of march and am still in hospital in april???? ahhhh.....

There is still a chance we might figure something out with my boss to keep my insurance through april, weve been talking back and forth since december about this and Im praying it all works out the way I would like... 

Sorry you are going through this too, it is very stressful and something we definitely dont need to be dealing with this far along in pregnancy!


----------



## Dorian

I'm sorry Marlee and Angie, that really stinks. 

I can't believe he is doing that Angie! That is cruel, if you ask me. I don't even know if it's legal!! probably, but geeesh!

Good luck to you both.


----------



## missangie

Dorian said:


> I'm sorry Marlee and Angie, that really stinks.
> 
> I can't believe he is doing that Angie! That is cruel, if you ask me. I don't even know if it's legal!! probably, but geeesh!
> 
> Good luck to you both.

unfortunately he isnt doing anything illegal since I work for a very small company. None of the pregnancy acts/laws apply to such a small business. I just have faith that it will all work out! In the end, once my little boy is here, none of this will matter (even if it does mean paying more or delivering at a less then ideal place)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Been so busy lately, my eldest turned 7 and we had a lovely pamper party :- ) . Getting so tired now but the end is in sight, I reckon she'll be here by ends if march if my others were anything to go by, can't wait.


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

How are you all?

Pink, I, too, think mine is going to be born near the end of March. And I can't wait. I am getting more ouchy as time goes on. The arthritis in my hips is NOT liking a growing baby! lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Pink, I, too, think mine is going to be born near the end of March. And I can't wait. I am getting more ouchy as time goes on. The arthritis in my hips is NOT liking a growing baby! lol

Do you think it's harder each pregnancy? This is my fourth too and my braxton hicks were so bad last night I thought I was in labour! I'm getting very achey too, and I'm sure she's turning herself right around now, it's actually making me feel sick! Don't want to wish this over yet as it is my last time and being pregnant is magical but I'm so impatient too, especially as I get more uncomfortable. X


----------



## Dorian

Hmm, I am not sure if it's because it's my fourth pregnancy or it's because I am so much older and totally out of shape! LOL

I want to enjoy this pregnancy, as it's most likely my last (It should be I think!), and I've always loved being pg.


----------



## Mari30me

This is my 3rd pregnancy and my BH contractions are so much stronger than with my other pregnancies. They almost take my breath away sometimes. I also have alot more pain in my hips and pelvis. My sciatic nerve pain is crazy too! I think the pain could come more because it my 3rd pregnancy and there is just more strain on my body.

Sorry you ladies are in pain too.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I think perhaps I have myself to blame too, I went for a 3 mile run yesterday and was fine, really enjoyed it and it's much shorter than usual but then a couple of hours afterwards the bh were terrible....hubby has told me quite firmly he thinks it's time I temporarily hang up my running shoes, I hate to admit it but I think he's probably right! Maybe as it's nearly 4 years since my last pregnancy I'd forgotten how tough it can get...there was only 18 month between the others.


----------



## Tilly87

3 mile run at 30wks pregnant, you must be mad lol!!

I have also started to get alot more achy lately and certain things are getting harder to do, like putting my socks and shoes on lol. I stood and did the ironing for about an hour last night, then had to stop because my back was hurting so much.

Hope everyone is feeling ok today x


----------



## brookettc3

LOL I was just telling my OH last night that I swear I dont remember even being sore with my last 2 pregnancies! This time I am sore just getting off the couch, putting shoes on, etc. last night I made dinner and was standing fr about 2 hours and by the time I say down I swore my feet were broken and my back was going to explode. I meet had BH with my other kids either but this time they are pretty strong. 

I have a doctors appt in a couple hours so I am
Gonna ask him if we can for sure set up my Induction date for 3/16 :)


----------



## Tilly87

It definately must be the effects of 3rd+ pregnancies lol!!

That is so exciting Brooke, that you may have a sure date for when you get to meet your little boy, let us know how your appointment goes x


----------



## Mari30me

I believe more pain does some with each pregnancy:( So much more stress on our bodies.

Brooke - that would be fantastic if you can get your induction date set :) Then you know there will be an end to all your pain and you can finally meet your little guy!


----------



## brookettc3

Ughhhh I am at the doctors right now and the nurse comes in and is like okay so you are almost 31 weeks so of course I was like what?! They messed up in my chart and put 4/13 when my due date is 4/6 so I was like that's wrong so she said okay well next time you see your doctor we will fix it so I answered with "what?! Next time? Aren't I seeing him now?" she said "nope you are seeing someone else" ummm wtf I am only supposed to be seeing my main doctor because of all my problems... They messed up the scheduling too....


----------



## Dorian

Brooke, doesn't your Dr's office have a back up Dr in case your normal one is off delivering or something? Sorry things were so messed up for you. Hope all is well though!

Pink, LOL, I would just walk if I were you!! Walking will keep you in shape and give your body the exercise it needs...without over doing it.

Saw my MW today, everything is looking good. She said that yes, the older you get, the more babies you have, the more your body can ache. So she isn't concerned with any of my aches. Told me to take magnesium at night, as it helps to relax sore muscles and such.


----------



## brookettc3

Okayyyy so like 5 minutes after I wrote that I heard the door open and figured it wasthe nurse oming back to tell me they couldnt do anything but nope it was my doctor :) :) I guess he figured I was pretty important! Anyways I told him I am scared percosets are too strong so he prescribed me vicoden instead but he is worried I have a kidney infection so he sent me to get a urinalysis also he told me that I will most likely be induced between 36-37 weeks :) I dont feel comfortable being induced at 36 weeks so I will wait until 37.... he also told me that doing the amnio would be more difficult due to my anterior placenta but said we will worry about that when we get to it.... He wants to see me in a week vs 2 weeks for a bit just to make sure I am doing alright. I AM SO HAPPY I GOT TO SEE HIM!! :)


----------



## missangie

glad you got to see your dr Brooke!

I had my 32 week appointment today and my midwife said baby is head down, hope he stays that way!! I also was SO excited when I saw that I had only gained a little under 3 pounds these last 4 weeks. (considering I gained 9 the last 4 before that haha) 

I dont go back until 36 weeks and then Im scheduled for 38 weeks and just under 40. SO hoping I wont have to go to that last appointment ;-)


----------



## Marlee

Missangie - good job on the weight gain! I had only gained about 15lbs the whole pregnancy until a couple of weeks ago and it just seemed to pile on over night. Now I feel sick when I weigh myself!


----------



## Tilly87

So glad you got to see your doctor Brooke and don't have to wait, hopefully you can last until 37wks to be induced.

Yay for baby being head down missangie!

I have only been weighed once this whole pregnancy and that was at my booking in appointment with the midwife, would love to see how much i weigh now, i don't keep scales in my house.


----------



## mum2beagain

aww brooke glad u managedto see your dr in the end 

misangie good on you for only gaining 3lb these last few weeks :) 

afm so far at last app i had gained 13kg :( my consultant said 12 is the average overall so seeing as ive still got about 5 weeks till bubs will be here so im guessing ill be gaining a bit more just yet lol with my other pregnancies i gained far too much with my first it was 4stone and my 2nd was 4.5stone so in comparrison im doing quite well 

im off to the hospital in a couple of hours for this weeks consultant app so will see whats happeng with my kidneys i had the 2 doses of steroids last week just in case things change and they need to get bubs out early so i feel relieved knowing weve had them


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Okayyyy so like 5 minutes after I wrote that I heard the door open and figured it wasthe nurse oming back to tell me they couldnt do anything but nope it was my doctor :) :) I guess he figured I was pretty important! Anyways I told him I am scared percosets are too strong so he prescribed me vicoden instead but he is worried I have a kidney infection so he sent me to get a urinalysis also he told me that I will most likely be induced between 36-37 weeks :) I dont feel comfortable being induced at 36 weeks so I will wait until 37.... he also told me that doing the amnio would be more difficult due to my anterior placenta but said we will worry about that when we get to it.... He wants to see me in a week vs 2 weeks for a bit just to make sure I am doing alright. I AM SO HAPPY I GOT TO SEE HIM!! :)

So glad you got to see you doc! :) I would not feel comfortable being induced at 36 weeks either. I hope everything is ok with your kidney's. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> glad you got to see your dr Brooke!
> 
> I had my 32 week appointment today and my midwife said baby is head down, hope he stays that way!! I also was SO excited when I saw that I had only gained a little under 3 pounds these last 4 weeks. (considering I gained 9 the last 4 before that haha)
> 
> I dont go back until 36 weeks and then Im scheduled for 38 weeks and just under 40. SO hoping I wont have to go to that last appointment ;-)

So happy your appointment went well:) Yay for head down! My little guy is too. I have my 33 week apt on Mon and I so hope I have only gained a bit since my 31 week apt. But I swear my baby went through a hug growth spurt because I have been eating alot! lol

I hope you do not have to go to the last apt either! :)


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> aww brooke glad u managedto see your dr in the end
> 
> misangie good on you for only gaining 3lb these last few weeks :)
> 
> afm so far at last app i had gained 13kg :( my consultant said 12 is the average overall so seeing as ive still got about 5 weeks till bubs will be here so im guessing ill be gaining a bit more just yet lol with my other pregnancies i gained far too much with my first it was 4stone and my 2nd was 4.5stone so in comparrison im doing quite well
> 
> im off to the hospital in a couple of hours for this weeks consultant app so will see whats happeng with my kidneys i had the 2 doses of steroids last week just in case things change and they need to get bubs out early so i feel relieved knowing weve had them

Good luck with your apt today:) I hope all is ok with you kidney's. That is good they gave you steroids just in case. Keep us udated. :)


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> aww brooke glad u managedto see your dr in the end
> 
> misangie good on you for only gaining 3lb these last few weeks :)
> 
> afm so far at last app i had gained 13kg :( my consultant said 12 is the average overall so seeing as ive still got about 5 weeks till bubs will be here so im guessing ill be gaining a bit more just yet lol with my other pregnancies i gained far too much with my first it was 4stone and my 2nd was 4.5stone so in comparrison im doing quite well
> 
> im off to the hospital in a couple of hours for this weeks consultant app so will see whats happeng with my kidneys i had the 2 doses of steroids last week just in case things change and they need to get bubs out early so i feel relieved knowing weve had them

Good luck for your appointment, I hope you get good news, keep us updated!! x


----------



## mum2beagain

my app went ok exept i was there 3 hours as my 24hr urine protien result wasnt back my consultant has liased with my kidney specialist they have agreed if the protien is continueing to rise then they will book my induction in for 36weeks they have said that at 35w there is a 15% chance of baby needing special care but at 36w having had the steroids it is only about 2% so im happy with 36w i had hoped 37 and if my levels suddenly stay the same then that is apossibility my consultant is going to call me with the result tommorrow so should know a bit more then x


----------



## Dorian

Good luck with it all Mum.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I also had my OB apt today..I wish it would of went better. I lost a pound and he did a cervix check. He said that she is really really low and that my cervix has now moved forward and has shaped around her head so it's now thin. He didn't say how effaced I am but he is not happy and said she isn't behaving at all. She is engaged fully and then some. He said that as of today I am not open but that can change at anytime. I guess I will be having a preemie after all. Now it's just wondering when. I am really praying for 36 weeks because I know she will be okay and I will get to take her home with me. As of now I can go at anytime and that really has me worried. I have been staying down so I don't know that else I can do to keep her in. I just feel like I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I also had my OB apt today..I wish it would of went better. I lost a pound and he did a cervix check. He said that she is really really low and that my cervix has now moved forward and has shaped around her head so it's now thin. He didn't say how effaced I am but he is not happy and said she isn't behaving at all. She is engaged fully and then some. He said that as of today I am not open but that can change at anytime. I guess I will be having a preemie after all. Now it's just wondering when. I am really praying for 36 weeks because I know she will be okay and I will get to take her home with me. As of now I can go at anytime and that really has me worried. I have been staying down so I don't know that else I can do to keep her in. I just feel like I am doing something wrong.


Sorry you are having such a rough pregnancy. Fx'd she stays in there until 36 weeks. GL :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> my app went ok exept i was there 3 hours as my 24hr urine protien result wasnt back my consultant has liased with my kidney specialist they have agreed if the protien is continueing to rise then they will book my induction in for 36weeks they have said that at 35w there is a 15% chance of baby needing special care but at 36w having had the steroids it is only about 2% so im happy with 36w i had hoped 37 and if my levels suddenly stay the same then that is apossibility my consultant is going to call me with the result tommorrow so should know a bit more then x

I hope your results are ok tomorrow. Keep us updated and good luck:)


----------



## Dorian

Wantingbumb (((HUGS))) :hugs: You are doing nothing wrong! it happens. Now you deal with it.

Did Dr put you on bed rest? I would think that would help, staying laying down/propt up in bed. Take the pressure off your cervix.

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Dorian said:


> Wantingbumb (((HUGS))) :hugs: You are doing nothing wrong! it happens. Now you deal with it.
> 
> Did Dr put you on bed rest? I would think that would help, staying laying down/propt up in bed. Take the pressure off your cervix.
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers.

I have been on bed rest sense around 20 weeks. I only ever get up to use the bathroom and I hate to say it but take a 5 min shower 1x a week. Gross I know but I wanted to stay down for her. I knew that something was going on in there because of the way everything was feeling and now I am just holding onto the fact that I am not dilated as of yet. Well and the fact that when I get to 36 weeks (because she will not come before then..I just say no) I will have a very fast labor and with it being done 100% drug free that can only be helpful for me. Thank you for having me in your prayers, it really means a lot to me!!:hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Fingers crossed for you wantingbbbump, you're doing the very best you can, please don't blame yourself.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mumtobeagain, glad you're getting good care, I'm sure 36 weeks will bee just fine....my daughter was born just short of 37 weeks, was only 5lb11oz but came home 3 hours later with me . Ooh Brooke, not long now then, glad you got to see doc, I'm really routing for you, sounds horrendous the pain you are in x


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> my app went ok exept i was there 3 hours as my 24hr urine protien result wasnt back my consultant has liased with my kidney specialist they have agreed if the protien is continueing to rise then they will book my induction in for 36weeks they have said that at 35w there is a 15% chance of baby needing special care but at 36w having had the steroids it is only about 2% so im happy with 36w i had hoped 37 and if my levels suddenly stay the same then that is apossibility my consultant is going to call me with the result tommorrow so should know a bit more then x

Good luck, I hope your baby stays put until 37wks, I had my 1st daughter at 36wks and she was put on antibiotics for 3days then on day 5 i got to take her home and she was perfectly healthy and still is. I hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> I also had my OB apt today..I wish it would of went better. I lost a pound and he did a cervix check. He said that she is really really low and that my cervix has now moved forward and has shaped around her head so it's now thin. He didn't say how effaced I am but he is not happy and said she isn't behaving at all. She is engaged fully and then some. He said that as of today I am not open but that can change at anytime. I guess I will be having a preemie after all. Now it's just wondering when. I am really praying for 36 weeks because I know she will be okay and I will get to take her home with me. As of now I can go at anytime and that really has me worried. I have been staying down so I don't know that else I can do to keep her in. I just feel like I am doing something wrong.

I am praying that your little girl stays put until at least 36wks, don't worry you are doing the best you can all you can do is keep resting, good luck x


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! How is everyone today:) I turned 33 weeks yesterday and I can hardly believe it! Not much time left now. I have my 33 week OB apt today. I am hoping she will tell me a bit more info on exactly when my induction might happen. I will also be getting another growth scan in the next couple weeks. All hubby and I need to do is agree on a name for the little guy:)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## brookettc3

Oh gosh I feel like I have missed so much! Wantingbbbump, I hope she stays put for a bit longer and you can take her home the same day you go home! 
Mum2beagain, I hope all the tests come back okay and you can deliver a healthy little one that needs no medical attention :)


----------



## Projectlover

OMG! My bellybutton is starting to disappear.


----------



## Mari30me

I just got back from my apt and it went well. I asked my OB about what date she might induce me, and she said Thurs March 22!! I will be 38+4 that day. She wants to do it the day she is on call. It is still tentative and she will book it in with the hospital a couple weeks before. I am so excited I finally have a good idea when this little guy will come. :) Just over 5 weeks to go now:) 

mum2beagain - I hope all your tests are ok. 

Brookettc - I hope you are keeping well:)

wantingabump - I hope your little girl is staying put!


----------



## mum2beagain

there was a muck up with my last 24hr urine and as yet have had no results but i dropped off this weeks this morning and will get the result on thurs at my consultant app x


----------



## Mari30me

Projectlover said:


> OMG! My bellybutton is starting to disappear.

My bellly button is starting to look like an outtie!


----------



## Marlee

hey ladies - I'm planning on BFing but got a free can of formula just incase I may need it!

https://www.samplebuddy.com/babykids-freebies/get-a-free-enfamil-baby-formula-coupon.html

It's $5 off but they sell cans at walmart for $4.77. Just wanted to share


----------



## jenn2282

april 9th pink


----------



## Tilly87

Went for a scan today because i have an anterior placenta and good news the placenta has moved up!! Baby is in breech position at the moment so hopefully he will turn around soon and he is weighing 4lbs at the moment! So glad everything is ok.

How are you ladies feeling? Hope you have all been spoilt this valentines day x


----------



## Marlee

I haven't seen a DR in 6 weeks...I had to change due to insurance change and this was the soonest the new place could get me in as a new patient...I go tomorrow and looking forward to checking on everything!

How's everyone's nursery coming along? I'm finally getting things done, it's been so exciting. We made our own bedding so it would have a vintage feel!
 



Attached Files:







Wake Forest-20120214-00872.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9









DSC01032.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









Wake Forest-20120201-00846.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









318634_589255181656_92501819_31938884_408129109_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tilly87

Marlee said:


> I haven't seen a DR in 6 weeks...I had to change due to insurance change and this was the soonest the new place could get me in as a new patient...I go tomorrow and looking forward to checking on everything!
> 
> How's everyone's nursery coming along? I'm finally getting things done, it's been so exciting. We made our own bedding so it would have a vintage feel!

Hope everythings well when you see you new doctor.

Your nursery looks lovely! x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Went for a scan today because i have an anterior placenta and good news the placenta has moved up!! Baby is in breech position at the moment so hopefully he will turn around soon and he is weighing 4lbs at the moment! So glad everything is ok.
> 
> How are you ladies feeling? Hope you have all been spoilt this valentines day x

So glad you placenta has moved:) Hopefully your little guy will turn head down soon too. Glad everything is going well:)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I haven't seen a DR in 6 weeks...I had to change due to insurance change and this was the soonest the new place could get me in as a new patient...I go tomorrow and looking forward to checking on everything!
> 
> How's everyone's nursery coming along? I'm finally getting things done, it's been so exciting. We made our own bedding so it would have a vintage feel!

Very cute nursery!! That is amazing you made the bedding! It looks so beautiful:) We finished our nursery last month. I can hardly wait for the little guy to get here:) 

Good luck on your apt tommorow!


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

TIlly, so glad your placenta moved! hope baby turns around for you. You still have plenty of time. Mine is stilling laying mostly sideways.

Marlee, so glad you get to see the Dr soon. Lovely nursery.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I've travelled 364 miles across england alone on a coach to visit my family, it takes 10 hours. Journey was fine and not too uncomfortable apart from constant need for the toilet, ha ha. I've ben spoilt rotten by my mam and my baby girl has too, so many cute new outfits  . Looking forward to going home to my hubby and girls in a few days though, I miss my hubby and girls terribly and can't wait to give them all the gifts I've bought them, especially as I received such a lovely valentines day card from my babe today  . Life is good! Hope you're all doing great and the bumps are well


----------



## brookettc3

Tilly- Great news on your placenta moving :) Mine is anterior as well but not too low or anything. They said it will make doing the amnio a little difficult though. 
Marlee- Your nursery is adorable loving the vintage feel!
pinkmummy- OMG that is so far! we drove like 100 miles on sunday and I was ready to cry my back hurt so bad! You are brave :)


----------



## Tilly87

Thanks everyone, I'm really glad the placenta has moved considering how low it was, now to just hope he turns around lol!!

Dorian, hope your LO moves around to.

Wow pinkmummy, thats a long way on a coach!! Bet you had a great time visiting your family though.

Brooke, hope they don't struggle to much with the amino and everything goes well. x


----------



## brookettc3

Yayyyyyyy! Just got back from the doctors... He penciled my induction date into my chart! I hope everything works out and I get to have him that day :)


----------



## Tilly87

Yay for your induction Brooke, are you still scheduled for 16th March x


----------



## brookettc3

Yep :) it wasn't "scheduled" until today... Even Now it's tentative because I hve to have an amnio first but it felt good to know its written down in my chart now!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me~ I am happy that you got a date for your LO to be in your arms. 

brookettc3~ That's great!! You will be out of pain very soon!!

Marlee~ I am happy that you get to see a Dr again. Your nursery is looking soooo cute!!


Well I am still pregnant and even though I am tired of being pregnant I am very happy that she has stayed in this long.My mom is saying that she thinks I will go in 2 weeks because of how sick I have been to the point my OB has now put me on don't throw up pills..lol I have also been dropping my pain meds from 5 a day to 2 and a half. So I have been in a bit of pain but I want a take home baby and I know that going down from 50mgs to 25 will get me that with no chance of her having to stay because of my pain issues. I love her and want the best for her even if it means that I have to hurt for a few weeks. Other than that I am doing great. I still have contractions everyday and now this gross snot coming out of me down there but it's bound to happen.


----------



## Dorian

Continued good thoughts and prayers, Wanting! I agree, a bit of pain will all be worth it. I just hope it's not too much for you :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Yayyyyyyy! Just got back from the doctors... He penciled my induction date into my chart! I hope everything works out and I get to have him that day :)

Brookettc - that is wonderful news!!! Now you know when you will meet you LO and have an end to all your pain. :hugs:

Mine is tentatively scheduled for March 22 and I hope it stays that way! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me~ I am happy that you got a date for your LO to be in your arms.
> 
> brookettc3~ That's great!! You will be out of pain very soon!!
> 
> Marlee~ I am happy that you get to see a Dr again. Your nursery is looking soooo cute!!
> 
> 
> Well I am still pregnant and even though I am tired of being pregnant I am very happy that she has stayed in this long.My mom is saying that she thinks I will go in 2 weeks because of how sick I have been to the point my OB has now put me on don't throw up pills..lol I have also been dropping my pain meds from 5 a day to 2 and a half. So I have been in a bit of pain but I want a take home baby and I know that going down from 50mgs to 25 will get me that with no chance of her having to stay because of my pain issues. I love her and want the best for her even if it means that I have to hurt for a few weeks. Other than that I am doing great. I still have contractions everyday and now this gross snot coming out of me down there but it's bound to happen.

I am so glad she is staying put and hopefully the pain will not be too much for you.:hugs: I think she may come soon if you are starting to loose your plug! Keep us updated:)


----------



## mum2beagain

Just got back from hosp had our last growth scan bubs now weighs 5lb 4oz :) they have tentatively booked induction in for 5th march I'll be 36w1d this date is to be confirmed next week as my regular consultant was away today but if all goes ahead its 2 weeks Monday!!!! Scary stuff


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Just got back from hosp had our last growth scan bubs now weighs 5lb 4oz :) they have tentatively booked induction in for 5th march I'll be 36w1d this date is to be confirmed next week as my regular consultant was away today but if all goes ahead its 2 weeks Monday!!!! Scary stuff

Oh wow, just over 2 weeks until your meet your LO :) Looks like quite a few of our April babies will hatch in March! GL and keep us updated:)


----------



## KittieB

Hello everyone :) How exciting that some babies will be arriving in March! I will look forward to hearing the birth stories!

I'm still convinced that my dates are wrong and that he is actually due in the beginning/middle of April, but my midwife won't send me for a dating scan because I'm only measuring 2 weeks ahead and not 3. I guess I will have to wait and see when he decides to make an appearance! :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Dorian~ Thank you!! I am now down to 40mgs and it's not as bad as I thought it would be. Sunday I am going down to 35mgs. I am thinking about going down tomorrow but I don't want to push it after being on these meds for so long. But I am pretty sure my plug came out this morning and I just want to get down asap for her. I was told to go down 5mgs every 4 days so it won't be too much longer and I will be in the "safe" zone for her. 

Mari30me~ I am too!! I just was thinking back to when the OB told me that he didn't think I would make it to 24wks and I did. Then every week after I was so worried that she would come way too soon. Now almost being 34 weeks I sit and laugh while talking to my bump about how we have almost made it 10 weeks longer then the OB thought. Now if she will keep put until 35.5/36 weeks I will be thrilled.

mum2beagain~ That's great that you have a date!! Okay I have to say that I am a little jealous that you know when your baby will be here. Gosh I would love a date so I could plan for it..:haha:

KittieB~ That's strange that they wont send you for a dating scan!! My ob never told me what baby was measuring out to with my u/s. The only reason I found out was because I brought in my video camera and while watching the video It showed April 2nd. I am a little upset that he didn't change the date in my chart. His date is sooo wrong and it makes me so mad!! Stupid wheel of dates thing they use!! I have been given 4 different due dates. April 2nd, 4th, 6th and 8th. So now I don't know what dang date to go by!! I just say I'm due the first week of April now. Ya know I just realized that I am due every other day during the first week:haha:

I hope that everyone is doing GREAT!! So how about those BH's? OMG they are really starting to hurt and wake me up when I am sleeping. I am getting them a lot the past 3 days and they keep getting stronger. I am pretty sure I lost my plug this morning and OMG that was gross!! Now all I can think is...am I getting closer? Should I of called my OB and told him or gone in to be seen? It's been so long I am lost at what to do now. It's like being pregnant for the first time. My friends keep saying that I will have her in a week now that my plug is gone but that can't be right...right? I am so lost and confused :dohh:


----------



## Dorian

Good morning Ladies,

Wanting, I lost my plug at wk 35 with my first baby, and 3 or 4 hrs later my waters broke! I dont remember losing my plug with the next two, so I guess I didn't till I was in full labor.

That's SO awesome your little one has stuck so far past what your Dr thought!! WOOOHOOO!!! The more days in there, the better, so hopefully he/she will stick a bit longer.


----------



## Tilly87

With both my DDs i lost my plug a week before i went into labour x


----------



## mominapril

Hey All,

Our due date is April,28,2012. Team Pink :) 
This is our first child and we are very excited.


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board MominApril, and congrats on a pink bundle!


----------



## Marlee

welcome mominapril!

we are having a really hard time coming up with names still. We wanted to wait until we saw him to pick for sure - but we can't even agree on a list of names!


----------



## KittieB

Welcome Mominapril :flower:



Marlee said:


> welcome mominapril!
> 
> we are having a really hard time coming up with names still. We wanted to wait until we saw him to pick for sure - but we can't even agree on a list of names!

What names are you thinking of using? It took us ages to decide on a name, we were going to write a list and then decide when LO was born, but we could only agree on one first name so have decided to just go with that! 

We're calling him Jacob Wilfred, Wilfred is after my Grandad who I lost when I was 8 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## Marlee

we are using Allan as the middle name, my father-in-law's name who passed a year ago in May.

The only name we have really agreed on is Archer! We want something unique and different but not weird...


----------



## Dorian

Good luck coming up with a name Marlee.

I love the name Jacob Kitty. We have two sons with J names though (my stepson is one, but he doesn't live with us), and dh said no more J names! lol

But, I also love the boy name we did agree on...Isaiah Shelton. And if it's a girl, we'll call her Amber Shasta.


----------



## mominapril

Thanks for the warm welcome Dorian and Marlee. 

Yes we have her name picked out and can't wait to share it and her birth story with you all once she arrives!!


----------



## mominapril

Thank you Kittie for the warm welcome as well!!


----------



## Tilly87

Welcome mominapril!!!!

We are also having trouble coming up with a name, we want something thats a little different but not to outrageous lol!

Hope your all feeling well x


----------



## Mari30me

mominapril said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Our due date is April,28,2012. Team Pink :)
> This is our first child and we are very excited.

Welcome!! Congrats on team pink:) having your first is such a special time, enjoy every moment:)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies,

How is everyone this week? It was a long weekend here in Canada and just getting back to normal today:) We were really busy this weekend and I think it finally caught up to me last night. I just felt so drained, exhausted and could barely keep my eyes open past 7pm. Did not get a good nights sleep with having to pee all night:(

Have any of you ladies been getting leg cramps?? I woke up Sat morning with the worst leg cramp of my life! The pain was excrusiating and all I could do was scream:( Now for the past 3 days, my right calf has been so sore. Do you know if leg cramps can cause a pulle/strained muscle? I know pregnant women can be prone to leg cramps, but I so hope I do not get another one. Thanx:)


----------



## brookettc3

Mari- oh gosh I know how you feel! My kids bday party was on Saturday and It was crazy! Then we rearranged our bedroom, steam cleaned, shopped, cleaned, cleaned , and more cleaning. I was so sore and tired.... Okay so now the leg cramp question it has happened twice to me where I wake up stretch and get te worst leg cramp of my life where I am throwing myself around and crying... Ten for day after it feels like a pulled a muscle and limp around.... So strange it's never happened to me before. 

Is anyone sleeping? I feel like I can't sleep at all anymore... I honestly feel like once the baby is here I will get more sleep. LOL 
How about pelvic pain? I am wondering if maybe I am dilating... It has been hurting down there for a while now like a pulling pain...


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari- oh gosh I know how you feel! My kids bday party was on Saturday and It was crazy! Then we rearranged our bedroom, steam cleaned, shopped, cleaned, cleaned , and more cleaning. I was so sore and tired.... Okay so now the leg cramp question it has happened twice to me where I wake up stretch and get te worst leg cramp of my life where I am throwing myself around and crying... Ten for day after it feels like a pulled a muscle and limp around.... So strange it's never happened to me before.
> 
> Is anyone sleeping? I feel like I can't sleep at all anymore... I honestly feel like once the baby is here I will get more sleep. LOL
> How about pelvic pain? I am wondering if maybe I am dilating... It has been hurting down there for a while now like a pulling pain...

Oh wow, you had a very busy weekend. I bet you were exhausted and sore. We cleaned alot too, as we we had company come on Sun. I was lucky DH did the most of it, but I still managed to clean enough that I was so sore and exhausted. Now my kids have tunred the house upside down again with all the toys! lol On Sat, I went with hubby to the Toronto Auto, and we walked around for a few hours. I think that really did me in. I have not idea why I went!lol Yesterday we went to my parent's house to see a bunch of family and that was exhausting too. They live 1.5 hrs away. So lots of driving and lots of running around after kids while we were there. I said to my hubby last night, I am done doing anything else now. I need to relax the last few weekends I have before the baby comes. 

My legs cramps only come when I a pregnant. I had one or two with my previous pregnancies. Your leg cramps sound just like mine. I think my cramp must have really hurt my muscle because it is still so sore. It is a little better now.

I am not getting much sleep either. I think I may get more sleep one the baby is here too! lol
I am getting some bad pelvic pain. It feels like the baby is crushing his head into my pelvic bone and he feels really low. I said to my hubby, I feel like he is goiing to fall right out anytime! lol Since this is my 3rd baby, my OB told me is quite common to carry lower. I am curious if I am dialted as well. I am getting my strep B swap next week, so maybe my OB can check if I am dialted as well.


----------



## Marlee

The leg cramps are awful! A charlie horse! Mine almost feels like it freezes up and just burns so bad, and then it hurts for days.

I slept for an hour last night and that was it! I've also been really doing a lot more than I should. I've been moving furniture (big stuff) by myself and I work on my feet all day. So I've been exhausted! I have a feeling with everything I've been doing, my little man might come a little sooner than planned!


----------



## Dorian

Tsk, tsk.....now Ladies, you had best stop with all that activity!! Babies need to cook for awhile longer yet. LOL. And making yourself exhausted isn't the best thing to be doing.

Sorry for the leg cramps. Have you all tried eating more banana's? There are a few other food/drinks that help too, can't remember what though right now. Banana's have potassium in them, and that helps.


----------



## missangie

im still teaching gymnastics classes 45 hours a week and working loooong hours. My body is SO tired and achy. Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone and welcome mominapril.Everyone sounds so very busy.....nesting perhaps?? Well what a crazy day I had yesterday.....had pains for a couple of days and strange green mucous discharge ( sorry tmi), so went to doc who sent me straight to hospital to be assessed. They weren't too concerned until they measured me and said I'm only measuring for 27 weeks, at a push, and checked in on babies heartbeat which was high. So her heartbeat was tracked for 30 min till she settled down, then I went for scan, which showed her to be slightly small but well within normal range at 3lb13oz.....so all good in the end. Oh and pain is prob cos she is head down and very very low so putting lots of pressure on!


----------



## Dorian

Glad baby is ok Pinkmummie. Take it easy.

I don't know how you Ladies who work do it! I am exhausted just keeping house and schooling my kids. I hope you can all find some rest.


----------



## Tilly87

Glad everything is well pinkmummy!!! x


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian said:


> Tsk, tsk.....now Ladies, you had best stop with all that activity!! Babies need to cook for awhile longer yet. LOL. And making yourself exhausted isn't the best thing to be doing.
> 
> Sorry for the leg cramps. Have you all tried eating more banana's? There are a few other food/drinks that help too, can't remember what though right now. Banana's have potassium in them, and that helps.

You are right, no more crazy busy weekends for me:) I still feel tired! lol

My mother told me to eat bananas too. I have been eating them everyday since my leg cramp. My leg is finally starting not to hurt any more.

Hope you are well:)


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome mominapril.Everyone sounds so very busy.....nesting perhaps?? Well what a crazy day I had yesterday.....had pains for a couple of days and strange green mucous discharge ( sorry tmi), so went to doc who sent me straight to hospital to be assessed. They weren't too concerned until they measured me and said I'm only measuring for 27 weeks, at a push, and checked in on babies heartbeat which was high. So her heartbeat was tracked for 30 min till she settled down, then I went for scan, which showed her to be slightly small but well within normal range at 3lb13oz.....so all good in the end. Oh and pain is prob cos she is head down and very very low so putting lots of pressure on!

I am glad you LO is ok:) I have the same pain down low as well. I am sure this baby is lower at this point then my dd and ds were. The green mucus maybe have been a bit of your plug coming out. I starting to get alot of discharge too. take care:)


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> im still teaching gymnastics classes 45 hours a week and working loooong hours. My body is SO tired and achy. Is it the weekend yet?

Wow! I can see why you are so sore. I wish it was the weekend too! lol


----------



## Marlee

I feel like I may be having a little chipmunk, he's so active!!


----------



## brookettc3

Pink- OMG so glad everything turned out okay! Nothing wrong with having a little baby it just means your newborn clothes will last longer :) 
Never heard of bananas for the cramps I will have to give it a try.

I have def not been keeping still... I cleaned an rearranged the garage and house for 7 hours yesterday picking up furniture and what not... I know I know I shouldn't do it but seriously I have been so Ill recently and watching my house get destroyed and not being able to do anything is driving me insane so whenever I have energy I need to take advantage of it :) you have no idea how much I can't wait to bleach my bathroom.... I know it seems strange but it's just one of those things! Lol
I seriously can't believe how close we all are I can't wait to update our names with genders names and DOB's <3 oh and to read everyone's birth stories


----------



## laura077

Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.


----------



## missangie

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Congrats! I am so glad he is doing well and will be thinking good thoughts for your family! How big was he? Hope you heal quickly and get to hold your sweet baby soon


----------



## mum2beagain

Wow welcome to the world little fella hope ur both doing well hun xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

So glad he is doing well, congratulations! Praying you get to hold him very soon snag that you both continue to recover well. Beautiful name too xx


----------



## Tilly87

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Congrats!! So glad your both doing well x


----------



## Dorian

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Congrats Laura,and welcome to the world little guy! :hugs: I know how hard it is not to hold him right away. My first son was early, was in the NICU for 12 days. I got to hold him after day 5. That was the happiest day! I hope he grows quickly and doesn't have many problems as he does.


----------



## Mari30me

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Congratulations!! I am glad he is doing well:) I hope you get to hold him soon.:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Laura congrats I am so happy to hear he is doing well! I hope he gets to come home soon and you get to snuggle him! Can't wait to hear the birth story and see the photos. Welcome baby Drake! :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Congrats on having little Drake. I am happy that he is doing good. I hope that you both continue to do great!


----------



## brookettc3

Wanting- did your due date change? :)


----------



## mum2beagain

I saw my consultant today and she has confirmed my induction for the 5th of march so only 11 days to go xp


----------



## missangie

I love that we are starting to have babies being born on here! So exciting!!! I feel like I am surrounded by people having babies, it makes me SO excited for my turn! 

One friend is due today and getting induced tomorrow morning, another is due march 7th but her dr told her today that she can probably expect to be holding her baby next week and then two moms where I work just had twin boys (each of them did!) one of them was 34 weeks and the other was 38! 

I also have a friend who just went into the hospital at 23 weeks 6 days for an abrupted placenta, that was 3 days ago and she is still pregnant (thank goodness!) I am really hoping that little girl will stay in her belly for awhile longer! Thankfully as of today, mom and baby are both doing pretty good considering the circumstances and they are just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations laura077! Hope he grows to be big and strong soon :)

I've been getting pains across my tummy so went to my GP yesterday morning who then sent me to the hospital just to check it wasn't contractions. It wasn't contractions and baby seemed to be happy :) They think it's a water infection so have sent me home with antiobiotics. I'm feeling a lot better this morning :)


----------



## Dorian

brookettc3 said:


> Wanting- did your due date change? :)

My due date didn't officially change. But when I had my 20wk scan done, where they did all the baby measurments, the Dr did say baby was almost a week farther along than my due date. But he said it isn't enough to change it.

Kitty, I'm glad you found out the problem, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> I saw my consultant today and she has confirmed my induction for the 5th of march so only 11 days to go xp

Oh wow, March 5th will be here so soon! I have my OB apt on Feb 29th and I am hoping she will firm up my induction date of March22nd. GL :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies,

I am 34+5 today and yesterday my baby was really lazy, I could barely get him to move. Even when I went to bed, which is his super active time, he was quite quiet. I thought I might go and get it checked out today, but this morning when I had breakfast he started moving alot again. Do you think he was going through a growth spurt? I hate when this happens, then I start worrying like crazy! He must be running out of alot of room, but today is a good day so far. I think I will hold off on going in unless he slows down again.


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am 34+5 today and yesterday my baby was really lazy, I could barely get him to move. Even when I went to bed, which is his super active time, he was quite quiet. I thought I might go and get it checked out today, but this morning when I had breakfast he started moving alot again. Do you think he was going through a growth spurt? I hate when this happens, then I start worrying like crazy! He must be running out of alot of room, but today is a good day so far. I think I will hold off on going in unless he slows down again.

I'm sure everything is fine and probably just a growth spurt, I've read that babies are not as active during the last 6wks of 3rd tri so try not to worry, but if you are worried just go and see your doctor to put your mind at rest, my baby also goes through times when he is super active all day and then quiet the next, so your not alone x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am 34+5 today and yesterday my baby was really lazy, I could barely get him to move. Even when I went to bed, which is his super active time, he was quite quiet. I thought I might go and get it checked out today, but this morning when I had breakfast he started moving alot again. Do you think he was going through a growth spurt? I hate when this happens, then I start worrying like crazy! He must be running out of alot of room, but today is a good day so far. I think I will hold off on going in unless he slows down again.
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine and probably just a growth spurt, I've read that babies are not as active during the last 6wks of 3rd tri so try not to worry, but if you are worried just go and see your doctor to put your mind at rest, my baby also goes through times when he is super active all day and then quiet the next, so your not alone xClick to expand...

I think it was just a growth spurt because he is back to his usualy movements today:) This is my 3rd baby, but I still worry as much as my first one! lol thanx:)


----------



## Dorian

This is my fourth baby Mari, and I think I worry MORE than with my other ones. Probably cause of the mc I had before this pregnancy.

Mine, too, will be more quiet one day, then back to 'normal' active self the next. I try not to worry about it.


----------



## brookettc3

This is my third and I think I worry wayy more... 
My LO has days where he is super active and some where he barely moves at all...

Don't know if I ever posted this but this was my 3d ultrasound at 27 weeks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZXz2eR0u0w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


And this was right now the baby had hiccups thought it was cool I could see it :) (sorry about the loud TV volume in the background) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H62yCK7GuMw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DJF

laura077 said:


> Little Drake was born on Monday. So sore from emergency c-section. Still haven't gotten to hold him as his skin isn't mature enough. It was the most scary experience of my life. He's doing well all things considered but will be in NICU for at least 5 weeks.

Welcome to the world little Drake! Glad to hear your are both doing well overall.


----------



## laura077

Thanks ladies! Discharged yesterday, but on thursday DH and I both got to hold him for an hour. It was still rough to go, but I'm going to go up today and take all my pumping supplies with me. The NICU staff at our hospital has been amazing so far. Making sure we understand everything. 

https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/2193/drakeh.jpg

Here's one of his first photos while he was being tended to and I was in recovery. I put my story in third tri. Need to go catch a nap and I'll link back later. 

Hope you all continue to do well and have healthy babies!

Drake Thomas Lewis, 2lbs 14oz (he's down to 2lb 9oz now, typical), 15 inches at 10:07 am on 2/20/12.


----------



## Marlee

Laura - he's beautiful! Please keep us updated! Sending you big hugs

I'm 34w today! Woo hoo!! My little chipmunk is not interested in dropping or getting in position. This morning I woke up and he was sideways up in my ribs! Ouch!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Thanks so much Laura for sharing your pic of Drake, he is so precious, absolutely beautiful. You must have been thrilled to hold him, ands I bet it did him the world if good too....there's nothing quite like a mummies touch (and daddy too of course)! 

I'm so tender yesterday and today, I really think this baby has bruised my insides! I am carrying so low now that it feels awkward to walk and when she moves it kicks it actually hurts, and my tummy looks so strange seeing all her huge movements...it actually freaks my hubby out when he sees huge bulge moving across my tummy. I wonder if it's because there's not much room for her as I still don't really have a big bump!? Can't remember being this uncomfortable with the last three pregnancies. Sorry to moan ladies, just feeling a little sorry for myself and really should be thinking myself lucky, think my hubby is fed up of my moaning as he's just gone out for an afternoon drinking with his squad mates on a stag do, and nearly ran out of the door! Lol


----------



## Tilly87

He is gorgeous Laura x


----------



## Dorian

Oh so sweet Laura. Just get to the hospital whenever you can and talk to him, touch his little hands/etc. I as told not to rub my hand up and down on baby though (when he was in NICU) as it bothers them as their skin is so sensative.

Mari, mine is still laying more sideways than up and down too. I've never carried my babies this high before. Makes my dh say I look huge and our baby is going to be big. lol, he loves to tease me.

:hugs: Pink, sorry baby is making you hurt. I hope he moves around soon for you.


----------



## Mari30me

laura077 said:


> Thanks ladies! Discharged yesterday, but on thursday DH and I both got to hold him for an hour. It was still rough to go, but I'm going to go up today and take all my pumping supplies with me. The NICU staff at our hospital has been amazing so far. Making sure we understand everything.
> 
> https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/2193/drakeh.jpg
> 
> Here's one of his first photos while he was being tended to and I was in recovery. I put my story in third tri. Need to go catch a nap and I'll link back later.
> 
> Hope you all continue to do well and have healthy babies!
> 
> Drake Thomas Lewis, 2lbs 14oz (he's down to 2lb 9oz now, typical), 15 inches at 10:07 am on 2/20/12.

He is so precious! I am so glad you got to hold him:)


----------



## Mari30me

Happy Monday Ladies!!

Thanx for all the replies, I am glad i am not the only one who worries too:) I just hit 35weeks yesterday and can hardly believe it. Two more weeks and he is considered full term! Yay:) I did a little bit of baby shopping yesterday and picked up some cute sleepers. Hubby and I still cannot agree on a name for the baby, so crazy! lol I am leaning towards Nicholas, but he likes Logan better. I do not think we will have a name picked until he is born. I am going to play the guilt trip on him during labor and say"look what I just did!" lol, then hopefully I will get my name:)

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Tilly87

Ha ha that is funny, my OH will never agree to a name i like if he doesn't like it, even though i am the one who has done the hard work lol. Good luck getting the name you want. Congrats on the baby shopping, i love baby shopping!!!

I am doing well apart from the tiredness, have a midwife appointment tomorrow, so hopefully baby has moved head down, he was breech at 32wks x


----------



## mum2beagain

Hey ladies so I'm just a week away from my induction agghhh feeling nervous now although I've been induced both times before its still daunting knowing we will hav a newborn again by next Tuesday!!! X


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Ha ha that is funny, my OH will never agree to a name i like if he doesn't like it, even though i am the one who has done the hard work lol. Good luck getting the name you want. Congrats on the baby shopping, i love baby shopping!!!
> 
> I am doing well apart from the tiredness, have a midwife appointment tomorrow, so hopefully baby has moved head down, he was breech at 32wks x

Thanx, I have a feeling I will win the name game! lol I love baby shopping too, all the clothes are so cute:)

GL at your apt tomorrow and I hope you baby has turned. I have my apt on Wed. I have to get my Strep B swab done. I am also hoping my OB will firm up my induction date.


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Hey ladies so I'm just a week away from my induction agghhh feeling nervous now although I've been induced both times before its still daunting knowing we will hav a newborn again by next Tuesday!!! X

Wow, so close to meeting your baby! I am sure everything will go great:) Definitely keep us updated. GL


----------



## Marlee

I have my next appt Wednesday also - I hope baby turns soon, I'm getting so uncomfortable because our little guy is still curling up really high and it's so hard to breathe! I also had my shower yesterday - it was so great, I had 3 small showers with about 10 people each since our families are so spread out - but I still didn't get much I actually NEED from my registries so I'm going to a big consignment event tomorrow to hopefully get some of my bigger things and then hopefully target / babies r us will send that 10% off everything left on the registry soon so I can get the rest. We are all getting so close - especially some of you mama's with your dates already scheduled! So exciting!!
 



Attached Files:







bs5.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7









bs6.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 6









bs15.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6









bs8.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









bsb4.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha that is funny, my OH will never agree to a name i like if he doesn't like it, even though i am the one who has done the hard work lol. Good luck getting the name you want. Congrats on the baby shopping, i love baby shopping!!!
> 
> I am doing well apart from the tiredness, have a midwife appointment tomorrow, so hopefully baby has moved head down, he was breech at 32wks x
> 
> Thanx, I have a feeling I will win the name game! lol I love baby shopping too, all the clothes are so cute:)
> 
> GL at your apt tomorrow and I hope you baby has turned. I have my apt on Wed. I have to get my Strep B swab done. I am also hoping my OB will firm up my induction date.Click to expand...

Ha ha, my OH is mean and won't give in to the names i like lol!! I also have to get the swab for group b strep as i had it in my last 2 pregnancies, i will ask tomorrow because i'm sure mw told me i will get swabbed at 36wks, good luck on getting an induction date! x


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> Hey ladies so I'm just a week away from my induction agghhh feeling nervous now although I've been induced both times before its still daunting knowing we will hav a newborn again by next Tuesday!!! X

Good luck!! So soon, keep us updated! x


----------



## Tilly87

Marlee said:


> I have my next appt Wednesday also - I hope baby turns soon, I'm getting so uncomfortable because our little guy is still curling up really high and it's so hard to breathe! I also had my shower yesterday - it was so great, I had 3 small showers with about 10 people each since our families are so spread out - but I still didn't get much I actually NEED from my registries so I'm going to a big consignment event tomorrow to hopefully get some of my bigger things and then hopefully target / babies r us will send that 10% off everything left on the registry soon so I can get the rest. We are all getting so close - especially some of you mama's with your dates already scheduled! So exciting!!

Wow, your baby shower looked like it was great!! Hope you get the rest of your bits you need soon, thanks for posting your pics x


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I have my next appt Wednesday also - I hope baby turns soon, I'm getting so uncomfortable because our little guy is still curling up really high and it's so hard to breathe! I also had my shower yesterday - it was so great, I had 3 small showers with about 10 people each since our families are so spread out - but I still didn't get much I actually NEED from my registries so I'm going to a big consignment event tomorrow to hopefully get some of my bigger things and then hopefully target / babies r us will send that 10% off everything left on the registry soon so I can get the rest. We are all getting so close - especially some of you mama's with your dates already scheduled! So exciting!!

Very nice shower pics! I hope your consignment shopping goes well tomorrow:)


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha that is funny, my OH will never agree to a name i like if he doesn't like it, even though i am the one who has done the hard work lol. Good luck getting the name you want. Congrats on the baby shopping, i love baby shopping!!!
> 
> I am doing well apart from the tiredness, have a midwife appointment tomorrow, so hopefully baby has moved head down, he was breech at 32wks x
> 
> Thanx, I have a feeling I will win the name game! lol I love baby shopping too, all the clothes are so cute:)
> 
> GL at your apt tomorrow and I hope you baby has turned. I have my apt on Wed. I have to get my Strep B swab done. I am also hoping my OB will firm up my induction date.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, my OH is mean and won't give in to the names i like lol!! I also have to get the swab for group b strep as i had it in my last 2 pregnancies, i will ask tomorrow because i'm sure mw told me i will get swabbed at 36wks, good luck on getting an induction date! xClick to expand...

My OH is pretty stuck to his names too, but he usually hates seeing me go through the labor pains, so I am hoping I will get my way! I will take advantage of his sympathy! lol But who knows what we will decide on in the end.


----------



## KittieB

I can't believe how close we all are!! 32 weeks today :)


----------



## Mari30me

KittieB said:


> I can't believe how close we all are!! 32 weeks today :)

It is crazy how close we all are getting! Congrats on 32 weeks:)


----------



## Dorian

Mari, what about a compromise.....Logan Nichol, or vice versa? 

My dh wont budge either Tilly, with a name he doesn't like. Thankfully we have been able to come up with names we both agree on.

Marlee, looks like a fun shower, good luck getting baby stuff.


----------



## Tilly87

So far we only have 1 name we agree on but was hoping we could at least make it 2 so we can choose after birth x


----------



## Marlee

I'm glad you ladies are in the same boat as me! Husband and I can't agree on names for our list - we want to pick after he's born but we need something to start off!


----------



## brookettc3

Oh my goodness it's getting so close to D day for us! Can't believe its almost the first of march! It will be interesting to see how many of us deliver in march vs April! I can't believe I am down to 16 days until little Dylan is here! I don't feel like I am that pregnant yet! I have a doctors appt tomorrow I hope he measures me this time (he never does). It always makes me feel like everything is going okay. I am going to see if we can schedule my amniocentesis while I am there! 
Anyone pack their hospital bag yet? 
I put the Dylan's car seat in my trunk yesterday so it will already be in there when it's time.

Anyone going to start trying natural induction techniques early on? 
I am going to start walking, sex, nipple stimulation, everything at 36 weeks because I will be induced at 37 weeks exactly (if things go as planned)


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian said:


> Mari, what about a compromise.....Logan Nichol, or vice versa?
> 
> My dh wont budge either Tilly, with a name he doesn't like. Thankfully we have been able to come up with names we both agree on.
> 
> Marlee, looks like a fun shower, good luck getting baby stuff.

Oh how I wish we could compromise! lol The middle name will be Robert(after hubby). This little guy will eventually have a name I hope! lol


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:



> Oh my goodness it's getting so close to D day for us! Can't believe its almost the first of march! It will be interesting to see how many of us deliver in march vs April! I can't believe I am down to 16 days until little Dylan is here! I don't feel like I am that pregnant yet! I have a doctors appt tomorrow I hope he measures me this time (he never does). It always makes me feel like everything is going okay. I am going to see if we can schedule my amniocentesis while I am there!
> Anyone pack their hospital bag yet?
> I put the Dylan's car seat in my trunk yesterday so it will already be in there when it's time.
> 
> Anyone going to start trying natural induction techniques early on?
> I am going to start walking, sex, nipple stimulation, everything at 36 weeks because I will be induced at 37 weeks exactly (if things go as planned)

Wow, 16 days!! He will be here in no time:) I have my OB apt tomorrow too. I have not packed my hospital bag yet, but I am going to this weekend. I will be 36 weeks this weekend and this is my 3rd, so I probably should have it packed! lol 

Starting this weekend, I will try bouncing on my ball, walking and sex. I might try nipple stimulation after 37 weeks. I am being induced around 38+4. Hopefully my induction date will be firmed up tomorrow:)


----------



## Tilly87

So nice to hear there are a few of us struggling with names, everyone seems to have picked one and when people ask me i'm like oh he hasn't got one yet!

Brooke-I am starting on raspberry leaf tea tomorrow when i am 34wks, apparently its suppose to make labour easier?? x


----------



## Marlee

I got so many great things at the consignment sale! Baby bjourn for $12 - a car seat base for DH car, a diaper dekor, electric sterilizer, 4 8oz dr brown glass bottles for $4 and 5 4oz glass ones for $4! Also got burp cloths, socks, onesies, swaddlers, shoes, towels, diaper dekor refills, books, little einstein dvds, breast milk storage bottles with brand new nipples, crib wedge and some onesies - all for under $100! I'm going to target tomorrow after my DR appt to get whatever else I need with my gift cards - can't believe I'm actually ready!! Getting soooo excited for baby to be here! 

Can't believe some of you ladies will have babies any day now :)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I got so many great things at the consignment sale! Baby bjourn for $12 - a car seat base for DH car, a diaper dekor, electric sterilizer, 4 8oz dr brown glass bottles for $4 and 5 4oz glass ones for $4! Also got burp cloths, socks, onesies, swaddlers, shoes, towels, diaper dekor refills, books, little einstein dvds, breast milk storage bottles with brand new nipples, crib wedge and some onesies - all for under $100! I'm going to target tomorrow after my DR appt to get whatever else I need with my gift cards - can't believe I'm actually ready!! Getting soooo excited for baby to be here!
> 
> Can't believe some of you ladies will have babies any day now :)


Wow, you did really well at your sale!!! I wish we had sales like that here in Canada. You can really save alot of $$. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!

I have my 35 week apt today and am getting my group strep B swab as well. I was getting some crazy pressure in my bum last night, as well as tummy tightenings. They probably lasted about 30 min, then passed. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## brookettc3

I have an appt today as well :) I dont think I will be getting my group b test until next week or the following week. I Want to be checked so bad but I doubt I am dilated or anything. I will let you know what the doctor says:)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> I have an appt today as well :) I dont think I will be getting my group b test until next week or the following week. I Want to be checked so bad but I doubt I am dilated or anything. I will let you know what the doctor says:)

Good luck at your apt too!! Yes, let us know what the doc says. I am not sure if my OB will check to see if I am dilated either. I will update when I get back:) GL


----------



## brookettc3

So I just got home from my doctors appt.... He did an ultrasound and a cervical check.... my kidney has gotten worse so they did the ultrasound to check to see if they could do an amniocentesis and if the results came back okay they would take him right away but because my placenta is large and anterior he cant sooo he did an exam and I am 1cm dilated and favorable.. he will be inducing my labor March 14th or 16th depending on how I am doing... He said based off my exam I should have a very quick labor nothing long and drawn out :) So happy to hear this news!


----------



## Marlee

brooke - that's great news!

I also went to the DR today, baby is head down, hope he stays that way! Trying to get everything in order - can't wait to see everyone's little bundles!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Marlee :) I can't even believe it!! I am getting so anxious now!! Time needs to speed up! 
That's awesome that your LO is head down! Is your nursery set up yet?


----------



## Mari30me

Brooke - so glad your exam went well. Sorry your kidney is worse:( March 14 or 16 is soo close. That is great your are already starting to dilate too!

Marlee - that is great your baby is head down:) My little guy is and I hope that does not change. 

I just had my OB exam and I am NOT dilated yet! lol She did tell me that since this is my 3rd, my baby may not even drop until I am already in labor. I will be induced 3 weeks tomorrow! yay! March 22 is the day. I am seeing my OB every week now until delivery. My next apt is Wed March 7th. She will check me again to see if I have dilated. SO bring on my exercise ball, walking and sex! lol


----------



## brookettc3

Mari30me said:


> Brooke - so glad your exam went well. Sorry your kidney is worse:( March 14 or 16 is soo close. That is great your are already starting to dilate too!
> 
> Marlee - that is great your baby is head down:) My little guy is and I hope that does not change.
> 
> I just had my OB exam and I am NOT dilated yet! lol She did tell me that since this is my 3rd, my baby may not even drop until I am already in labor. I will be induced 3 weeks tomorrow! yay! March 22 is the day. I am seeing my OB every week now until delivery. My next apt is Wed March 7th. She will check me again to see if I have dilated. SO bring on my exercise ball, walking and sex! lol


Thank you :) This is my 3rd as well I am sooo surprised that I am already showing signs of being ready! I think my body knows to start because of the stress of the kidney problem. 
I started taking Raspberry leaf capsules and I will be starting evening primrose oil tomorrow when it comes hopefully that helps... I am going to try everything I can to go into labor naturally! My next appt is march 7th as well at 10AM :) I will be getting my group B strep test and re examined... lets hope more more CM! My hubby is gonna be stoked when I start DTD with him again! I dont even remember the last time... I feel so gross


----------



## Marlee

I think I can actually say my nursery is done...that feels weird to say
 



Attached Files:







DSC01069.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC01066.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC01070.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









nursery.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dorian

I'm sorry about your kidney Brooke, but good news on baby!

Great nursery Marlee! Glad baby is head down. I can't wait for my next apt, it's next Wed.


----------



## BWilliams

Ok girls this is my first baby so I'm not sure about some of the things going on but lately I've been having a weird pain in my vagina and it's not like him hitting my cervix I know what that feels like lol this is like a sharp pain any ideas?


----------



## brookettc3

I have read that sharp pains is usually the baby laying on nerve endings in the cervix... Means he has dropped though :)


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks! That explains it because I've noticed he's dropping!


----------



## brookettc3

When my LO dropped I felt kind of an aching feeling for a while and I feel TONS of pressure down there...

Ps I love your LO's name!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Great to see how well everyone is doing, very exciting. Can't wait to see lots of pics of new babies! I feel so far behind everyone at the moment...feels like I have ages to go!


----------



## Tilly87

BWilliams said:


> Ok girls this is my first baby so I'm not sure about some of the things going on but lately I've been having a weird pain in my vagina and it's not like him hitting my cervix I know what that feels like lol this is like a sharp pain any ideas?

I have had these a few times to and at my last app he was head down, i also need to pee more often, i don't think you have anything to worry about x


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke- Sorry about your kidney, but great news on getting your induction fixed and hopefully your labour is as straight forward as hoped.

Marlee- Congrats on LO being head down!

Mari- You must be so excited to have your induction fixed, good luck x


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Brooke - so glad your exam went well. Sorry your kidney is worse:( March 14 or 16 is soo close. That is great your are already starting to dilate too!
> 
> Marlee - that is great your baby is head down:) My little guy is and I hope that does not change.
> 
> I just had my OB exam and I am NOT dilated yet! lol She did tell me that since this is my 3rd, my baby may not even drop until I am already in labor. I will be induced 3 weeks tomorrow! yay! March 22 is the day. I am seeing my OB every week now until delivery. My next apt is Wed March 7th. She will check me again to see if I have dilated. SO bring on my exercise ball, walking and sex! lol
> 
> 
> Thank you :) This is my 3rd as well I am sooo surprised that I am already showing signs of being ready! I think my body knows to start because of the stress of the kidney problem.
> I started taking Raspberry leaf capsules and I will be starting evening primrose oil tomorrow when it comes hopefully that helps... I am going to try everything I can to go into labor naturally! My next appt is march 7th as well at 10AM :) I will be getting my group B strep test and re examined... lets hope more more CM! My hubby is gonna be stoked when I start DTD with him again! I dont even remember the last time... I feel so grossClick to expand...

I definitely think your body is preparing already because of your kidney problem. The store I was at last night did not have RLT capsiles, so I am going to a health food store today. I am also going to pick up some EPO, do they come in capsules? Or is it an oil to apply to your cervix? Sorry if that is a sill question, I do not know much about it.

My hubby will be happy to about dtd! lol It has been a while since I felt like doing anything. lol


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee - I love your nursery pics!! Very cute:)

BWilliams - I get those pains too. I have had them with each of my pregnancies. Eventhough I am not dilated yet, I think it is the baby pressing down. Sometimes they are so painful and stop me in my tracks.

Pinkmummyof3 - you are so close too!! I just hope that when I go in for my induction, that I do not get bumped back becuase of emergencies. My OB told me this hospital is pretty good with keeping their induction dates. With my son, I was bumped back 6 days in a row for my induction. It was a smaller hospital though. Your LO will be here before you know it:)

Tilly87 - Thanx, I am so glad it is finally set:)


----------



## brookettc3

Mari- I had to get mine at a health food store as well... The EPO is in capsule form you can take it vaginally by inserting it at bed time but I am just going to do orally. I ordered mine from amazon.com 5.50 free shipping no tax for 100


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari- I had to get mine at a health food store as well... The EPO is in capsule form you can take it vaginally by inserting it at bed time but I am just going to do orally. I ordered mine from amazon.com 5.50 free shipping no tax for 100

Thanx Brooke! I am going to pick some up today. I will check out amazon too:)


----------



## Marlee

Omg ladies - I'm dying at work today! It's one of those days I wish I had a desk job!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> Marlee - I love your nursery pics!! Very cute:)
> 
> BWilliams - I get those pains too. I have had them with each of my pregnancies. Eventhough I am not dilated yet, I think it is the baby pressing down. Sometimes they are so painful and stop me in my tracks.
> 
> Pinkmummyof3 - you are so close too!! I just hope that when I go in for my induction, that I do not get bumped back becuase of emergencies. My OB told me this hospital is pretty good with keeping their induction dates. With my son, I was bumped back 6 days in a row for my induction. It was a smaller hospital though. Your LO will be here before you know it:)
> 
> Tilly87 - Thanx, I am so glad it is finally set:)

I really hope you don't get bumped back...that must be so frustrating and disappointing. I'm so excited to keep track of everyone getting closer to meeting their precious bundles...it makes my own waiting much more fun!
Has anyone heard anything from wantingbbbump? Haven't seen an update in a little while, hope she is ok.


----------



## brookettc3

I talked to her yesterday she is still pregnant and just anxious for her LO to get here :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Ah good, glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## brookettc3

35 week bump <3 12 or 14 more days! 

Also, would you guys read my thread and answer if you know or have felt something similar? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/896948-contractions-after-sex.html
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Marlee - I love your nursery pics!! Very cute:)
> 
> BWilliams - I get those pains too. I have had them with each of my pregnancies. Eventhough I am not dilated yet, I think it is the baby pressing down. Sometimes they are so painful and stop me in my tracks.
> 
> Pinkmummyof3 - you are so close too!! I just hope that when I go in for my induction, that I do not get bumped back becuase of emergencies. My OB told me this hospital is pretty good with keeping their induction dates. With my son, I was bumped back 6 days in a row for my induction. It was a smaller hospital though. Your LO will be here before you know it:)
> 
> Tilly87 - Thanx, I am so glad it is finally set:)
> 
> I really hope you don't get bumped back...that must be so frustrating and disappointing. I'm so excited to keep track of everyone getting closer to meeting their precious bundles...it makes my own waiting much more fun!
> Has anyone heard anything from wantingbbbump? Haven't seen an update in a little while, hope she is ok.Click to expand...

Thanx:) The hospital I am going to deliver at this time is much bigger and my OB told me there should be no problems with the induction. But I am always a worry wort! Lol It is going to be so much fun once the first April babies are born. I am so excited for everyone. :)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> 35 week bump <3 12 or 14 more days!
> 
> Also, would you guys read my thread and answer if you know or have felt something similar?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/896948-contractions-after-sex.html

hmmm...contractions can make you dilate, but if they tappered off, then you probably did not dilate too much. How are you feeling today? I know it can be common to have conteractions after sex, especially later in pregnancy. Sorry I could not be of more help. Definitely call your doc if they come back. GL


----------



## missangie

I hear ya! Im sure youve probably told us before but what do you do? hang in there!


----------



## missangie

missangie said:


> I hear ya! Im sure youve probably told us before but what do you do? hang in there!

oops I meant to show the quote from Marlee about wishing she had a desk job!


----------



## Marlee

Makeup artist! I travel to different stores too but it's all training/events and artist work so no chance to sit


----------



## Marlee

Hey ladies! Hope you all are feeling well - 

Couple of things - 

#1 - if you're like me and love saving money - there's a great coupon at coupons.com right now for .75 off pampers wipes, we have grocery stores here that will double coupons up to .99 so you can save 1.50! I know You can get a tub for 1.95 or so so that's a great deal! They also have 1.50 off pampers diapers - I'm stocking up on everything already just so our expenses will be a little less when baby comes.

ok...#2 - my husband and I are discussing how much time he should take off of work when the baby comes. Are your OH taking time off and how much? I know he at least needs to take a week off if not 2 just to adjust to having the baby here and a change in schedule!


----------



## missangie

my hubby is taking 2, maybe 3 weeks off. he has 5 weeks of PTO saved up so we have some flexibility there!


----------



## brookettc3

So jealous ladies! My hubby went back to work while I was still in the hospital with my last and will do the exact same thing again :( we need the money though and he doesn't have Paid leave


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

My hubby is a policeman and is entitled to 2 weeks paternity leave, although only 1st week is on full pay so he'll do as we did last 3 times...... Take 1 week as soon as she's born, go back to work for a week (my mum comes to stay from up north for 2nd week), then he will take a week hol on week 3. Although it might be tricky getting the week hol off this year, depending on when she arrives as his leave is restricted in april, due to the olympics :-/


----------



## mum2beagain

My husband was made redundant a fed weeks back so he's off work at the mo untill a new job comes up its been lovely having him help out. So today is my last day as a preggo mummy I'm off to hosp at 8am tommorro for my induction!!


----------



## Tilly87

My OH is taking 1wk paternity as its cut pay then a wks holiday. x


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> My husband was made redundant a fed weeks back so he's off work at the mo untill a new job comes up its been lovely having him help out. So today is my last day as a preggo mummy I'm off to hosp at 8am tommorro for my induction!!

Good Luck, can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum2beagain said:


> My husband was made redundant a fed weeks back so he's off work at the mo untill a new job comes up its been lovely having him help out. So today is my last day as a preggo mummy I'm off to hosp at 8am tommorro for my induction!!

Oh my goodness, how exciting.....good luck and can't wait to see pics, will be thinking of you and willing you on! Xx


----------



## Dorian

Woohoo, mumtobe!!! Hope it all goes well today.

My dh is sadly not working right now :( It's nice having him home, of course, but I can't wait till logging season starts...it's no fun having no income with a baby coming.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you all are feeling well -
> 
> Couple of things -
> 
> #1 - if you're like me and love saving money - there's a great coupon at coupons.com right now for .75 off pampers wipes, we have grocery stores here that will double coupons up to .99 so you can save 1.50! I know You can get a tub for 1.95 or so so that's a great deal! They also have 1.50 off pampers diapers - I'm stocking up on everything already just so our expenses will be a little less when baby comes.
> 
> ok...#2 - my husband and I are discussing how much time he should take off of work when the baby comes. Are your OH taking time off and how much? I know he at least needs to take a week off if not 2 just to adjust to having the baby here and a change in schedule!

My hubby will be taking 2 weeks off, maybe a bit more. We will definitely need to time to adjust with 3 kids!


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> My husband was made redundant a fed weeks back so he's off work at the mo untill a new job comes up its been lovely having him help out. So today is my last day as a preggo mummy I'm off to hosp at 8am tommorro for my induction!!

So excited for you tomorrow!! Good luck and can can hardly wait to hear an update:)


----------



## brookettc3

mum2beagain said:


> My husband was made redundant a fed weeks back so he's off work at the mo untill a new job comes up its been lovely having him help out. So today is my last day as a preggo mummy I'm off to hosp at 8am tommorro for my induction!!

YAYYY! Are you all packed up and everything? I am SO excited for you! Can't wait to here the birth story and see photos! :)


----------



## mum2beagain

Thanks everyone yep all Packed up and house is spotless just willing today to go faster we're dropping the kids at sil at 7.30am and then to the hosp for 8am I have to have a pessar firs as when they checked me on thurs I was only a fingertiP dilated but still 3cm long so it could be a lengthy process but I'll have my iPhone so will update along the way lol xx


----------



## missangie

mum2beagain said:


> Thanks everyone yep all Packed up and house is spotless just willing today to go faster we're dropping the kids at sil at 7.30am and then to the hosp for 8am I have to have a pessar firs as when they checked me on thurs I was only a fingertiP dilated but still 3cm long so it could be a lengthy process but I'll have my iPhone so will update along the way lol xx

ahhh so exciting! I will be thinking about you and hoping you have an easy delivery. Cant wait to hear about it and see pictures!!


----------



## laura077

Good luck with your induction, mum2be!

Drake is 3lbs 2oz now just 2 more to go so he can come home!


----------



## missangie

woohoo, go baby Drake! Pack on those pounds buddy so you can go home


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

laura077 said:


> Good luck with your induction, mum2be!
> 
> Drake is 3lbs 2oz now just 2 more to go so he can come home!

Wow, well done little Drake....you must be thrilled with his progress. X


----------



## Tilly87

laura077 said:


> Good luck with your induction, mum2be!
> 
> Drake is 3lbs 2oz now just 2 more to go so he can come home!

Glad to hear little Drake is doing so well, hope he comes home very soon!! x


----------



## KittieB

Good luck mumtobeagain for today! Can't wait to hear all about it :)

I'm so happy that Drake is well laura077... bet you can't wait to have him home :)

33 weeks today!


----------



## Mari30me

laura077 said:


> Good luck with your induction, mum2be!
> 
> Drake is 3lbs 2oz now just 2 more to go so he can come home!

So glad to hear baby drake is doing well:) :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!

I am 36 + 1 today and so excited baby will be consiered full term on Sunday:) How is everyone feeling? This maybe tmi, but my bowels and stomach have been pretty upset the past week or so. Doesn't matter what I eat, I am always irritated. Does anyone get this?

Brooke - How much EPO are you taking? I bought a bottle and they are 1000mg capsules. I just took one a day so far.


----------



## brookettc3

Laura- so glad to hear baby Drake is doing so well!! You will be taking him home before you know it :) 

Mari- maybe your LO will be here soon :) its usually a good sign when your bowels are acting up! My EPO are 500mg I believe and I take 2 a day... I will probably start taking an extra one at night this Friday when I turn 36 weeks. I bought some clary sage oil I will start using on Friday as well!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Laura- so glad to hear baby Drake is doing so well!! You will be taking him home before you know it :)
> 
> Mari- maybe your LO will be here soon :) its usually a good sign when your bowels are acting up! My EPO are 500mg I believe and I take 2 a day... I will probably start taking an extra one at night this Friday when I turn 36 weeks. I bought some clary sage oil I will start using on Friday as well!


I have heard when your bowels act up it can be a good sign too. I guess we will have to wait and see:) I was thinking 1000mg was good. I would start taking 2 this week, but I am not sure 2000mg is ok. My are gel capsules, so splitting them would not be a good idea! lol I will do some research and see if it is ok to take 2 1000mg caps a day.

Clary sage oil sounds interesting....what does it do? How are you supposed to take it? Sorry for so many questions! lol


----------



## brookettc3

You could break the 3rd pill and rub half on your belly? :) just a thought.
Clary sage oil is an essential oil that can't be used alone so you mix it with almond oil and rub it on your belly or mix with milk and put it in your bath... I have heard some women go into labor the same day! Oh and they put it on a piece of material and breathe it in while in labor and I guess it helps with pain... :)


----------



## Dorian

Woohoo to baby Drake! Hope he gains the last little bit soon.

Mari, I'm 35+5 today. My baby has dropped (at least it sure as heck feels like it on my poor bladder! LOL), I've had some sharp pains in my cervix area and my bowels are much more loose than they have been too.

I hope baby waits another week+ though, I don't want another premie. I see my MW on Wed, so am going to ask her what she thinks and see if she'll see if I'm dialating at all.

LOL, my dh has put me on restricted movements :laugh2: cause he doesn't want another premie either.


----------



## brookettc3

Most people say not to start until 37 weeks though because of How strong it is but I am being induced most Likely at 36+5 so I am starting at 36 :)


----------



## BWilliams

Mari my bowels have been pretty lose the last few days also and I'm still getting those sharp pains in my cervix area hmm I had my last baby shower this weekend and I'm pretty much set I also have our bags packed  my husband is taking a week off I wish he could take off more but I don't get paid maternity leave :-( I hope everyone is doing great! Congratulations to the ladies who have already welcomed there sweet blessings into this world!


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! I had my 36 week appt today and everything went well. Not dilating yet but my cervix is very short and he is head down and VERY low. She said she thinks he will come early and I hope she is right! (38/39 weeks would be perfect but I guess i dont have a say in it haha)


----------



## brookettc3

Yay so glad to hear things are progressing for ya! :) 
Bwilliams- sorry to here about the BM issue and the pain... Hope it means it's getting close ;)
AFM- my hubby walked in today and informed me they have no work scheduled for him for 2-3 weeks starting Thursday... FML! I don't know how we are going to swing that... It wil probably work out that they call him in only while I am in the hospital or something...


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> You could break the 3rd pill and rub half on your belly? :) just a thought.
> Clary sage oil is an essential oil that can't be used alone so you mix it with almond oil and rub it on your belly or mix with milk and put it in your bath... I have heard some women go into labor the same day! Oh and they put it on a piece of material and breathe it in while in labor and I guess it helps with pain... :)

Thanx for the tip with the EPO. I think I may try that:) And thanx for the info on the clary sage oil. Will definitely keep it in mind. :)


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies just a little update after a slow and long day of prostin pessarys yesterday they finally broke my waters at 9.20am today I'm 2cm will update as an when


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> Hi ladies just a little update after a slow and long day of prostin pessarys yesterday they finally broke my waters at 9.20am today I'm 2cm will update as an when

Thanx for the update:) hang in therem it shouldn't be long now. Can hardly wait to hear that you LO is here!


----------



## brookettc3

mum2beagain said:


> Hi ladies just a little update after a slow and long day of prostin pessarys yesterday they finally broke my waters at 9.20am today I'm 2cm will update as an when

Thank you for the update! I hope you are holding your LO the next time you log in :)


----------



## Tilly87

So exciting mumtobe!!! thanks for updating us and good luck x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So excited for you mum2beagain, hope it's all progressing well xx


----------



## mum2beagain

Baby boy vinnie jack Michael king was born at 19.27 today weighing a lovely 6lb 15oz will update when home tommorro but he's perfect in every way xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum2beagain said:


> Baby boy vinnie jack Michael king was born at 19.27 today weighing a lovely 6lb 15oz will update when home tommorro but he's perfect in every way xx

Woohoo, fantastic news... Congratulations and well done hunni!! Beautiful name too, can't wait to see pics of this perfect lil man xx


----------



## Mari30me

Yay! Congratulations!!!! So very happy for you:) Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DJF

mum2beagan - Congratulations!! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## brookettc3

Mumtobeagain- congrats!!! Wow what a good weight for gestational age! :) Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Dorian

Woohoo Mum2be! Congrats, and welcome to the world little guy.


----------



## brookettc3

Laura077 & Mum2beagain I updated the first page with the names and birthdays of you LO's :) Cant wait til we are all updated


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> Baby boy vinnie jack Michael king was born at 19.27 today weighing a lovely 6lb 15oz will update when home tommorro but he's perfect in every way xx

So pleased you now have your little boy, what a lovely weight as well! x


----------



## laura077

Mum2Be - congratulations on a healthy baby boy! Awesome name. :)


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations mumtobeagain! :) I love the name and what a good weight! Looking forward to seeing pictures! 

I wonder who will have their baby next???


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!!!

How is everyone today? I have my 36 week OB apt today. I am not sure if she will check me again to see if I am dilating, but we'll see. I have been using my excercise ball, walking, and taking EPO and I want to see if any of it helped! lol 

I officially sleep horribly now:( It was bad before, but now I can't even sleep for more than a hour straight. I wake either to pee or in horrible pain:( I felt like I couldn't breathe last night, so baby must have gotten bigger. I have horrible pain under my right rib, pretty sure it is my gall bladder. Everytime I eat, my gall bladder starts shooting pain for about 20 min. My hip is about the break, so I am officially saying I am done!! This baby can come anytime. 

Sorry for my rant, I was just so frustrated last night. I was actually crying to my hubby:(

I hope everyone is well and it is so exciting we already have 2 April Hatchlings!!


----------



## brookettc3

Mari- today is my 36 week exam as well :) to them I am 35+6 today anyways my appt is at 10am its 6:40 here so Time is going by so slow! I have already showered and sat on baby and bump forever to try and speed up time! I know for sure I will be checked today because this should be my last regular appt and I am going to be getting my group b step test. Can't believe I will be setting a for sure date and time to head to the hospital! 
I sleep terrible as well! I am so uncomfortable! I feel like this baby tries to suffocate me at night and the peeing every 5 seconds is ridiculous! My LO can come anytime as well!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Mari- today is my 36 week exam as well :) to them I am 35+6 today anyways my appt is at 10am its 6:40 here so Time is going by so slow! I have already showered and sat on baby and bump forever to try and speed up time! I know for sure I will be checked today because this should be my last regular appt and I am going to be getting my group b step test. Can't believe I will be setting a for sure date and time to head to the hospital!
> I sleep terrible as well! I am so uncomfortable! I feel like this baby tries to suffocate me at night and the peeing every 5 seconds is ridiculous! My LO can come anytime as well!

Good luck at you apt today! Mine is at 130 and it is 945 here right now. But my kids are driving me crazy this morning! lol They both woke up so cranky today:( It is going to be a long day.....lol

That is great your induction date will be set:) That will be so exciting!!! You are so close now. Sorry you cannot sleep as well. But not too much longer now!

I will update you when I get back from my appt. I had a dream last night that my baby had turned breech! I so hope that does not come true. lol


----------



## brookettc3

Yay I hope you get some good news as well!!!
Yep seriously I can't believe no matter what I will be holding my son next week! 
Sorry to hear your kids are acting up :/ , I am really not looking forward to my kids waking up... We had a rough night with my son last night so I am enjoying my alone time with the news :)
I have been so beyond worried my LO turns breech as well!!!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Yay I hope you get some good news as well!!!
> Yep seriously I can't believe no matter what I will be holding my son next week!
> Sorry to hear your kids are acting up :/ , I am really not looking forward to my kids waking up... We had a rough night with my son last night so I am enjoying my alone time with the news :)
> I have been so beyond worried my LO turns breech as well!!!

Thanx:) That is so amazing you will be holding him next week:) So excited for you!!

It is just on of those days with the kids. lol My hubby is sick witha cold, so I hope the kids are not getting sick. Crankiness is usually a sign my kids will get sick. But fx`d they will not get my Dh`s cold. 
Sorry you had a rough night with your son. I would be enjoying my alone time too! Peace and quiet is rare to come by with kids. 

I am so worried about him being breech too. I know he was head down lat week, so I am pretty sure he still is. But last night's dream totally freaked me out! lol


----------



## brookettc3

Pretty upset right now... The hospital Isnt liking the idea of me being induced before 38 weeks without an amniocentesis done (which I can't have) so my doctor schedule my induction for March 21st I will be 37+6 according to their charts which happens to be the same weeks and days I was when I went into labor with my son so I think I will just let this little guy choose his own day and not book an induction... :/ I am 2cm 80% effaced and my cervix is in the right place for delivery. I am going to be DTD like crazy until
Then!


----------



## Dorian

I'm sorry your induction has been put to later/removed Brooke. Hope baby comes soon for you!

I, too, had my 36wk checkup today! Baby is looking great, head down, good hb, and had dropped low (Baby, not the hb. lol). We did a U/S, my placenta looks great, but I have a lot of fluid. Not so much that MW is worried though. I am also measuring at 37 cm, and 2 wks ago, I was measuring at 34cm! My BP is slightly high, but I think it's due to allergies. I also have lost 2lbs in the past 2 wks and MW wants me to gain a few lbs, as I've only gained 13 altogether.

All in all, it was a good checkup and MW is very happy with things. She wont do an internal though, till wk 38...darn, I was wanting to see if the pains I was having was my cervix dialating.

And my crib came today too!! :happydance:


----------



## Mari30me

Brooke - So sorry to hear you induction got pushed back. Fx'd the baby will come earlier than the 21st.

Dorian - I am glad you appt went well. So exciting you crib came! 
AFM, I had my 36 week appt today and it went well.My Group Strep B swab came back negative, yay!! My BP was 140/70. My OB said it is just fine. I have gained 1lb since my last visit, so not too much. My fundal height is measuring 37cm and I am 36+3, so right on target. I am getting an ultrasound next Thurs to check how big the baby is and also to see if I have any gall stones. My next OB appt is Thurs March 15th. My induction is still set for March 22nd, but she will have me come for one last appt on March21st. I will get my cervix checked to see if I am dilated, if not, she will send me to the hospital that night to get cervidal. I so hope these last 2 weeks fly by!! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Okay so I just had to call my OB just because of how strange my appt was... He asked me about how my back pain was (I have never ever complained about back pain to him only front rib pain) also he asked me my bday and other weird questions that made no sense... he always asks me about my presciption for my kidney and this time he didnt say a thing and I had forgot to call him back last week after my appt to give him my pharmacy info... he always asks me about my pain meds and talks about my kidneys and said nothing... I feel like he didnt even remember me... last week when we talked he did an ultrasound and said I cant do an amnio on you because of your placenta so we have to be reasonable and take this baby when it is safe I was thinking the whole time he was gonna say 38 weeks and he says I know I have the 16th written down but I am thinking the 14th instead so HE brought it up.... then today that was all out the window and it was like we never had that convo... anyways... he wasnt there when I called so i spoke to the nurse who rescheduled my next appt from tuesday to monday so i can talk to him... praying he gives me some good news.... my kidney cant handle anymore and neither can I! 

Glad to hear that your appts went so well dorian and mari :) You guys will be holding your babies soon!! 

Sorry for the rant I am just so confused and upset...


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So sorry they moved the goal post Brooke, how frustrating, and confusing...why do they have to mess you about, do these people not know it's not good to mess with a pregnant ladies emotions!?

I'm so bit concerned as I've had a lil bit of lower back ache, like I had in early labour with my first...then (sorry tmi coming up) when I went to pee last night the tissue was a bit pink so I wiped again and it was a bit mucousy with a a little bright red bloody clot....do you ladies think it's anything to worry about our us that normal at this stage? Strange, this iud my fourth but I just can't remember if I had these things with my others. I'm sure I'm just being a worry wort, but I've always had a feeling this one would bee even earlier than others and they came at 37 and 38 weeks.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Glad your appointments went well Mari and Dorian


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> So sorry they moved the goal post Brooke, how frustrating, and confusing...why do they have to mess you about, do these people not know it's not good to mess with a pregnant ladies emotions!?
> 
> I'm so bit concerned as I've had a lil bit of lower back ache, like I had in early labour with my first...then (sorry tmi coming up) when I went to pee last night the tissue was a bit pink so I wiped again and it was a bit mucousy with a a little bright red bloody clot....do you ladies think it's anything to worry about our us that normal at this stage? Strange, this iud my fourth but I just can't remember if I had these things with my others. I'm sure I'm just being a worry wort, but I've always had a feeling this one would bee even earlier than others and they came at 37 and 38 weeks.

I would probably call your doctor or labor unit at the hospital. If you are seeing blood I would get it checked out asap just to be on the safe side. My OB asks me every visit if I have been bleeding, cramping, and had any loss of fluids. Those are concerns to them. It could be you are just loosing your plug, but definitely get it checked out. GL


----------



## Tilly87

Pinkmummy- Definately ring your midwife or hospital, my midwife always ask about bleeding, cramping etc to x


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies ive still not done a birth story as we only got home late last night but here is my little vinnie jack michael


----------



## Mari30me

mum2beagain said:


> hi ladies ive still not done a birth story as we only got home late last night but here is my little vinnie jack michael
> 
> View attachment 350342

He is so precious:) You must be so happy that you are home! Thanx for posting and pic and congrats again:)


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: Brooke, I'm sorry your Dr is being so confusing and stressful to you. I hope you get it worked out.

Pinkmummy, my MW told me yesterday that she isn't concerned if I wipe and see a bit of pink or some mucus. But definately come in if I am bleeding/cramping. I'm at wk 36 though, not sure where you are. Call if it worries you though.


----------



## Tilly87

mum2beagain said:


> hi ladies ive still not done a birth story as we only got home late last night but here is my little vinnie jack michael
> 
> View attachment 350342

He is absolutely gorgeous, well done!!! X


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I am so sorry that they pushed your date back!! I would be very upset about that too. I am really wondering why the hospital would really get a say in things because they really don't know what your going through. You'd think that your OB would have the say and not them.

I am happy that the other gals that had their 36 week apts went well. 

mum2beagain~ Your little man is so dang cute!! I am happy that you are both home and doing well!!

AFM~ I am now 36 weeks, I know that they tried to push my dd back but I have been told that the growth scans at this stage aren't accurate and shouldn't be used to get a edd. To me I am going to stick with April 4th and that's the very first date I got from a u/s. :shrug: So I am now TERM according to my OB!! I have my apt tomorrow and I can't wait to see what's going on in there because I just want her OUT NOW!! I can't really walk because of the pain in my pelvic bone and I can't sleep. It really seems like now that she can come out she has changed her mind or my body won't let her. Last night was horrible!! She was putting her feet on my ribs and pushing down and it felt like she was going to rip through my vag. My mom was looking at me like I was crazy when I told her what she was doing until she put her hand on the top of my bump and Airyonna put her feet on her hand and shoved herself down. I was having a really hard time not screaming out because of the pain it was causing me. I will be asking my OB about that tomorrow because my other kids never did that to me. Sense the 6th I have been trying to get my labor to start with NO luck!! I can get contractions going but they will ease up after a few hours. I think I have tried all that I am willing to try. I am so worried about her being born on the 20th and I really would lie about the day she was born if that happens. It's a very bad day for me. It's my other grandmas birthday and let me tell you she hated me because I was a girl and tried to get my mom to abort me. I DON'T want my daughter to be born on that bitches birthday. She was soo mean to me and would spank me with a belt for no good reason. It was really bad!!! It's also this girls twins birthday and I want my daughters birthday to be all about her not other babies!! Anyways I will let you all know how my apt goes tomorrow!


----------



## mum2beagain

hey ladies have just finished my very long birth story heres the link for anyone who fancies a read :) 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...chael-6-3-12-long-induction.html#post15966009


----------



## brookettc3

Pink- I would call your doctor just to be on the safe side
Wanting- sorry you are in pain as well! I have been trying everything to get this little guy out as well DTD, walking, clary sage oil, nipple stim EVERYHING I have a feeling you will have her before the 20th but if it so happens that you have her that day just know you Made a day that might have been rough but is now a magical day you will treasure forever! 
Mum2beagain- I am going to read your birth story as soon as I get home :) 

My husband has a week or two off unpaid from work (of course when they change my induction date) so we took my kids to a pizza and game place (chuck e cheese) hopefully all the stress of this place will kick start something! While my kids were at school I went for a walk at the park then went home and DTD praying!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I haven't dtd yet because I haven't done it sense I was 3 months pregnant and I am scared of the pain of just doing it, not the pain of contractions :haha: I have tried having lot's of "O's" but all that's done is make my bump get rock hard. :blush: I have also tried bouncing on my birthing ball for a few hrs and nothing from that, playing with my nipples did start up contractions and made me leak but the contractions stopped after a bit. I refuse to try anything that is going to make me sit in the bathroom with loose bm. I tried castrol oil with my first and it was a big fail so I won't be going there again. I have even been up and cleaning/cooking and asking my kids to be very loud because before stress would start me going but now that she can come it seems like my body is hanging on tight to her. I am so worried about her getting too big because my son was only 7'3 and my pelvic bone almost broke. I was 8'3 at birth and her daddy was 7'14 so that really has me fearing that she will get too big. How is Dylan behaving? Is he doing a lot of pushing down in your lady bits? I am really hoping that when I get checked tomorrow that I will have made a change. I think Dylan will be here before the 21st with you being 2cm's and 80% effaced also your cervix moving forward is a very good thing. Here's hoping that we both get these babies out a bit early :drunk:


----------



## brookettc3

You know to be honest I was in so much pain when I DTD until recently now it's just quite uncomfortable cause of my belly.... Have you tried the bathtub nipple stimulation trick? I heard its the best way! Oh gosh yes Dylan is definitely making my lady parts uncomfortable! Especially when I have to pee!!! Are you dilated or effaced at all? :) 
I am worried my LO is gonna be big too... My DD was 6.7 and DS 6.6 and when I delivered him they said I couldn't naturally deliver a baby over 7.0! 
I really hope our little ones come soon!


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: Wanting, I'm sorry you had such a rough time with a Grandma. I hope you can let the pain and anger go, as it's no good holding on to it. Your MW says your are 'term', even though you aren't at 37wks yet? I hope your baby comes soon,and puts you out of some misery. Mine is pushing down some, but not nearly that bad. I'm sorry....little bugger ;) lol

Brooke, your body can't handle a baby over 7lbs huh? Hope your little one comes soon then for you too. And I hope nice and healthy too.

Mum2be, what a darling little guy!!


----------



## brookettc3

Dorian- Yeah Thats what my doctor said as soon as I finished pushing my son out... I had to be cut both times and he was a vacuum assist... 

36 week bump <3
 



Attached Files:







36week.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone, I'll post in more details when I'm out of here but currently in maternity hospital for the night as they were concerned that with the bloody show and some tightenings that I am going into pre term labour. They checked and I'm not dilated but tested positive for fibrinectin so I've been given a steroid shot for Niyah's lungs and will get another in twelve hours...just to be on safe side, although tightenings gone now so I'm hoping to go home tomorrow.


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Hi everyone, I'll post in more details when I'm out of here but currently in maternity hospital for the night as they were concerned that with the bloody show and some tightenings that I am going into pre term labour. They checked and I'm not dilated but tested positive for fibrinectin so I've been given a steroid shot for Niyah's lungs and will get another in twelve hours...just to be on safe side, although tightenings gone now so I'm hoping to go home tomorrow.

Good luck pink, hope everything eases for you and you get to come home soon still pregnant x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Well they were all ready to send me home....then they checked and I'm 3 cm dilated and they can see membranes....oh dear!


----------



## Dorian

Good thoughts and wishes going out to you pink!


----------



## Tilly87

Pink- I hope all goes well, please keep us updated x


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Hi everyone, I'll post in more details when I'm out of here but currently in maternity hospital for the night as they were concerned that with the bloody show and some tightenings that I am going into pre term labour. They checked and I'm not dilated but tested positive for fibrinectin so I've been given a steroid shot for Niyah's lungs and will get another in twelve hours...just to be on safe side, although tightenings gone now so I'm hoping to go home tomorrow.

Good luck and I hopw all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies,

It has been a rough couples days at my house. Both my kids are sick with high fevers, flu/colds and ear infections. DH and I have had no sleep the last couple nights. I really hope all this passes soon. All this is taking a toll on me becuase I am almost 37 weeks and feel physiclally drained. I need my energy back! I just hope I do not catch what my kids have. 

I have not read all the post yet, but will go back and do it now.


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Well they were all ready to send me home....then they checked and I'm 3 cm dilated and they can see membranes....oh dear!

Oh my, I just saw this post. Keep us updated and good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Pink~ I hope that all is going well with you!!!

Brooke~ I am going to try the bath nipple stimulation thing today after my ob apt. Oh I hope it works, I has yet another night of waking up every 30 mins because of being in pain and contractions. I really hope this will be over very soon.

Dorian~ yes my ob calls us term at 36 weeks because that's when the placenta starts to get "old" and he said that from 36 weeks on we can go into labor at anytime but he also is very old fashioned too and uses our lmp for our edd and not the early scan. It drives me nuts but he is a great Dr and I wouldn't want any other looking after me and baby.

Mari~ I hope that your kids feel better soon. We were all sick last weekend. I hope that you don't get sick either. :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Well they were all ready to send me home....then they checked and I'm 3 cm dilated and they can see membranes....oh dear!

Just saw this as well! Omg! I hope all is going okay! Sounds like your LO wants out NOW! :) 

Mari- sorry to hear you are all so sick :( I hope you get better soon that is wayy too much stress for a nearly 37 weeker! 

Wanting- I had a super rough night too my back and hips have been cracking every time I move and it's gotten to a point where I just cry ause it hurts so bad! I had contractions all night too. There was one contraction where I honestly couldn't breathe it hurt so bad! Hope it means we are making progress! Update us as soon as you can :)


----------



## Marlee

Pink - please keep us posted!

Anyone else feel completely exhausted? I have ZERO energy...I feel like a zombie. ahhh


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Pink - please keep us posted!
> 
> Anyone else feel completely exhausted? I have ZERO energy...I feel like a zombie. ahhh

YES and I LOOK like a zombie too! these last few days Ive had multiple people say "you look tired" aka you look like crap haha.


----------



## brookettc3

I have been soo beyond exhausted! My hubby is off of work so I have just been laying in a PJ shirt and yoga pants! I wish I could just go to bed until this little boy is ready to come!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> I have been soo beyond exhausted! My hubby is off of work so I have just been laying in a PJ shirt and yoga pants! I wish I could just go to bed until this little boy is ready to come!

I feel the same way! I just want go stay in bed until I deliver. This last month of pregnancy is so exhausting. I am really looking forward to getting my energy back.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Well I went to my OB's today and there has been NO change to my cervix :cry::growlmad: I asked him when he would help me get her out because the kids will be on half days the last week in march and on spring break the first week of april and I will have nobody to take the kids if I go into labor during those 2 weeks and he said that he will not induce me until at least 40 weeks.:growlmad: He also said that he will not let me be pregnant after April 15th. So if my body keeps her in it can be April 15th before I have her thats going overdue. I am so upset. To top it off my youngest daughters class has kids that have lice!!! I haven't found any in her hair but I did find a few eggs so now my mom took her to treat her before it turns into something. Can today get and worse??? Why do other parents not check their kids heads before they send them to school if they see them itching their heads? If my kids itch I am looking for over an hour to make sure they are clean. I just did head checks 3 days ago and she was clean and now has eggs!!! My mom took the comb through her hair and there is no bugs thank god but it's sooo gross!! Oh what a crap day!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Wanting- so sorry to hear there was no change! are you dilated or effaced at all i dont remember if I already asked? 
OH gosh I am so NOT looking forward to lice!! I feel terrible for you!
I grabbed my sons arm earlier and felt something under my hand and knew instantly what I was about to see... ringworm ugh.... I am so upset! I have checked myself and my daughter like 50x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

brookettc3 said:


> Wanting- so sorry to hear there was no change! are you dilated or effaced at all i dont remember if I already asked?
> OH gosh I am so NOT looking forward to lice!! I feel terrible for you!
> I grabbed my sons arm earlier and felt something under my hand and knew instantly what I was about to see... ringworm ugh.... I am so upset! I have checked myself and my daughter like 50x

I am dilated to a 1 and a little over 50% effaced. She is right under my pelvic bone and that's what is causing all of the pain. I just want her out and it's not looking like she will be here anytime soon. :dohh:
Lice sucks!! They are so dang gross and ugly. I have to deal with them at least 1 time a year because of parents not checking their kids. Thank god it was found really early with Megan because I would freak out if I ended up with it too. I haven't had to deal with ringworm yet so I am not sure what it is but it sounds just as bad as lice in my book. I think it's safe to say that our lives are sucking right now!!!! Oh and my ob told me that I might have to have a c section if Airyonna gets over 7'3 because of my pelvic bone almost breaking with my son but yet he won't induce me until at least 40 weeks. How does that make any sense?? You'd think it would be better for her to come out before I need major surgery! But NOOOO I have to wait and see. How will I take care of a newborn and 4 other kids if I have to be cut open and have a 8 week recovery time? I am so upset today!! All I have to say is there better be change at my 37 week apt on Thursday.


----------



## brookettc3

wanting- Oh gosh well hopefully things go fast for you soon!!! Maybe your water will break or something? positive thoughts! 
I cant believe he would rather give you a c section than just induce you!!! Will he strip your membranes? My doctor doesnt believe in it... ughh... WHen is your next appt? 
Lice is definitely gross!! Everytime my kids even touch their heads I freak out!! 
This is my first time having to deal with ringworm with them.. I had it when I was like 8 years old and remember it! I am keeping my kids away from all pets from now on...

On a brighter now hub and I DTD and this time I didnt get right up to shower i laid there and have been having contractions... hopefully they are doing something... I will know on monday at my next ob appt! until then I am bouncing away on myball


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I am hoping that my water will break. Who would of ever thought that we would want to be in pain :haha: I guess it's because we know that it's a small price to pay for getting our babies. My next apt in on Thursday. So in a week. I don't believe that he will do a sweep because he said he will do nothing to help me get her out until 40 weeks, maybe 39 if there is a medical reason.

Maybe you will get lucky and you will go into labor from doing the deed. I hope that you have change at your next apt!! I know that you have had a hard time with this pregnancy and have been in pain! Just think either way we don't have much longer...right?!?!


----------



## brookettc3

wanting- LOL right?! I swear I can not wait for labor pains!! lol! Better than false labor contractions all the time! You should def ask I mean its not toooo invasive... I read about girls doing it on their own but idk about that... I tried to check my cervix today cause i want to know sooo bad but I couldnt reach.... :/ yep not too much longer at all! No matter what I have an induction date scheduled for 3/21 but I am gonna try and convince my doctor to just do it earlier... Some days I feel like he will come earlier some I feel like he is never gonna come on his own.... gosh I just cant wait!!! 
Does anyone else feel hungry alllll the time? I am starving 24/7 and my stomach is always growling.... I have been gaining 1.5 lbs each week minimum


----------



## brookettc3

Hmm I wonder how pinkmummyof3 is doing?! Hope she updates soon!


----------



## BWilliams

I went to my doctor friday and I'm not dilated at all but my cervix is soft and they scheduled an ultrasound for March 24th to check his size because he's measuring at 39 weeks and there is a possibility that I could be induced. So we shall see


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone. Well after several painful days in hospital it looks like little madam has been persuaded to stay put for now!! I know it's prob for the best as she's stool pre term but after all that pain and getting used to the idea of meeting her early, I can't help but be a bit disappointed, hubby is too. Still keep getting periods of painful tightenings but send I'm sticking at 3cm so not sure what is going on!
I hour everone is doing well and not too uncomfortable? Looking forward to having a good read through all updates soon, when I've caught up on some sleep....so tired!


----------



## Tilly87

Pink- So glad your LO has decided to stay put, hope you get plenty of rest now and i hope the pain eases for you x


----------



## laura077

Wanting - I had an emergency c sec 3 weeks ago and I'm already able to drive. I have to watch how much I bend over, but recovery really hasn't been as bad as I expected. Of course, I don't have 4 little ones to look after either. And my baby is still being mostly cared for by the hospital. Good luck! Hope things go the way you wish.


----------



## Dorian

BW, I was measuring 3 cm's over last week too. Am curious as to what it's going to be this week. 

Pink, so glad your LO decided to stay put! Sorry for the pain though. I've thought for many months that my little one might show up a few weeks early...I hope s/he does! LOL. I do understand that bit of disappointment that you are feeling right now. 

I was having lots of lower back pain while laying in bed last night. Not sure what that was, probably just over did it yesterday. I feel better now that I am sitting up.


----------



## Mari30me

BW - I had mycervix checked at 35+3 and I was completely closed Keep us updated on you ultrasound and induction. GL :)

pinkmummyof 3 - So happy to hear you LO is staying put for now. I do hope your pains ease off. Get lot's of rest! :)

Dorian - I have been gettting terrible back pain for the last 3 days!! It just came out of nowhere. It has been been so hard to move around and sleep. I feel better when I sit up as well. Sorry you are in pain.

brooke - I am constantly hungry! lol I went to the grocery store 3x last week just to buy things I was craving. lol 

wanting - That is weird he would rather c-section you instead of inducing. Fx'd your water's or your labor start on their own! GL :)

Well ladies, I hit 37 weeks yesterday!! My baby is is finally considered term:) I have 10 days until my induction. I also have an OB appt and a ultrasound on Thurs(March 15th). It will be so neat to see my little man at the ultrasound again!! I have the usual complaint: back pain, hip pain, peeing all the time, tired, heartburn. I have also been having gall bladder pain so they are checking that out at my ultrasound on Thurs too.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Marlee

I'm currently running a bath, hoping it will help. I was sweating all night and just didn't sleep much. I've been having horrible lower back pains since this AM. Mainly on one side though. It's almost as strong as the kidney stones I had a few months ago, but lower on my back. Almost makes me vomit. Hoping it passes soon. I have my 36w appt tomorrow.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I'm currently running a bath, hoping it will help. I was sweating all night and just didn't sleep much. I've been having horrible lower back pains since this AM. Mainly on one side though. It's almost as strong as the kidney stones I had a few months ago, but lower on my back. Almost makes me vomit. Hoping it passes soon. I have my 36w appt tomorrow.

Sorry you are in pain and so uncomfortable. I hope the bath helps you. I hope they can do something for you at your appointment tomorrow. GL


----------



## Marlee

This has been such a long day! Not only has the pain gotten worse, but I couldn't get on the site! My pain will not let up, I even got sick a couple of times. I feel like maybe it's where the baby is positiioned. Anyways, can't sleep. Hope everyone else had a better day!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Marlee said:


> This has been such a long day! Not only has the pain gotten worse, but I couldn't get on the site! My pain will not let up, I even got sick a couple of times. I feel like maybe it's where the baby is positiioned. Anyways, can't sleep. Hope everyone else had a better day!

Oh no, sounds like you are suffering hun, hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian and Mari- How's that lower back pain now?

Wanting and Brooke- Any labour signs? I had a dream last night that you two were next to meet your babies, and on the same night!

Laura- How's baby Drake doing, great still I hope? Bet it won't be long till he is home


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian and Mari- How's that lower back pain now?

Wanting and Brooke- Any labour signs? I had a dream last night that you two were next to meet your babies, and on the same night!

Laura- How's baby Drake doing, great still I hope? Bet it won't be long till he is home


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian and Mari- How's that lower back pain now?

Wanting and Brooke- Any labour signs? I had a dream last night that you two were next to meet your babies, and on the same night!

Laura- How's baby Drake doing, great still I hope? Bet it won't be long till he is home


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian and Mari- How's that back pain now? Hope it's eased up.

Wanting and Brooke- any labour signs yet? I dreamt last night that you two were next to meet your babies, and on the same night!

Laura- How's baby Drake doing? Great still I hope, bet it won't be long until he's home xx


----------



## brookettc3

Well ladies wish I was coming here with a. Better update... I woke up yesterday morning feeling kind of sick to my stomach which quickly had my heart racing (144 bpm) while laying down and my kidney pain was terrible but I knew I had a doctors appt at 10:45 so I held off on calling. At 9am my mom came to my house to watch my kids while I left but she took one look at me and insisted she drove me so she did. When I walked I to the room it was so beyond packed I didn't think I would make it and almost went to the ER but instead I waited it out until I couldn't any longer so I went up p the front desk and told them I was dizzy so she sent me back to get some water. I took 2 steps and stumble into the counter so they had me sit back in the waiting room while I was crying and brought me 2 saltines and water. Finally after an hour and 15 mins of waiting my nurse came and got me and took one look at me and said uh Brooke what's going on? You are very pale. So I told her what had been going on and she grabbed my doctor who took one look at me and said okay listen we are going to send you to l&d to get all fixed up... So I walk into the hospital and they immediately admitted me to a room... I started having contractions pretty much as soon as I laid on the bed so they freaked out and said it was too early and gave me an injection to stop them... It was almost like an adrenaline shot that drove me crazy... I was mad that they even were trying to stop them
In the first place.... Anyways so to help with all my pain they gave me dilaudid and Zofran for nausea plus tons of fluids.... I have had to keep getting those troughout the day. The shot to stop the contractions failed after 20 minutes and started coming back sonny nurse got concerned and checked me... I am still 2 m but baby is -1 so pretty low down she then went and got my doctor. I started crying and told him I can't do this anymore that I feel like its slowly killing me so he grabbed an ultrasound machine to see if maybe he could find a pocket of fluid to do an amnio but he couldn't find one big enough so e said he would come back tomorrow morning to check again... I am praying with everything I have that he will be able to perform the test and the results come back good and I can be induced soon. I honestly can't imagine being sent home like this. I tried to take a sleeping pill so maybe I wouldn't have to take the pain meds but nope woke up sweating and in so much pain. Anyways it's 2:24am hopefully the doctor comes by early and I can update you guys soon!


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Mari. It felt like I was up and in the bathroom every half hour last night. UGH. Good thing I dont' have anything that needs done today, I can rest. So sorry for the aches! I hope your gall bladder is ok. WOW, not much longer for you!! WOOHOO.

(Marlee) hope the bath helped! Try sleeping with a hot water bottle against your back too. or a heating pad set on warm.

(((((Brooke))))) I don't understand why they are not letting you go into labor. You are due on 4/6, right? That's almost wk 37. Baby should be fine, or maybe just need a day or two in the incubator. I'm sorry sweetie. Hope things are better for you today.

Pink, my back was hurting pretty much all night. It's better this morning though. Thank you :)


----------



## Mari30me

pinkmummyof3 - my back pain has not eased:( It got so bad last night I could not sleep at all. I think I might take a tylenol to see if that helps

Marlee - sorry for you pain I am in agony too. Fx'd the pain will ease soon:)

Brooke - I am so sorry you are so sick an in pain. I cannot believe they gave you shots to stop your contractions?? You are basically 37 weeks and have a kideny infection. I hope you get some good news from the doc today and they help you labor along. GL and keep us updated if you can. :)

Dorian - I felt like I was up peeing all night too!! I was in agony just trying to get out of bed everytime I had to pee:( Glad you are feeling better and definitely rest if you can. Thanx, I hope my gall bladder is ok too. 

AFM, had the worst night's sleep yet. My hip feels like it so stiff and painful, and back pain is just off the charts. Also, at 5pm last night, I got some strong contractions for about an hour. I think they were about 20-40 seconds long. I literally thought it was the start of labor! lol I decided to take a nice long warm bath, then they contractions eased. But for the rest of the night I got strong BH contractions. I have also been getting crazy loose stools again. I think my baby has dropped since all this back pain has come on. Good news is, my indcution is 9 days away:) Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Mari30me

Ladies, I have tried to post here so many times today and they are not going through. If this works, I will rewrite my post from earlier


----------



## Marlee

I'm feeling much better today, thank God!

I had my 36week appointment today and my first cervical check - 50% effaced but not dialated. She said I can start EPO now!


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I'm feeling much better today, thank God!
> 
> I had my 36week appointment today and my first cervical check - 50% effaced but not dialated. She said I can start EPO now!

Glad you are feeling better:) sounds like your appt went well. That is great use can start EPO now:)


----------



## brookettc3

Okay quick update... The doctor finally came in at like 12:45 this afternoon and was able to pull a little fluid via amniocentesis there was blood mixed with it though so hopefully te tests don't come back inconclusive. I should be getting the results no earlier than 7pm tonight and no later than 3pm tomorrow afternoon. If the test comes back okay I will be induced tomorrow! Fingers crossed and I am praying!


----------



## Marlee

good luck brooke! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mari30me

Good luck brooke! Fx'd your test results mean an induction tomorrow:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me~ I can't believe that you are 9 days away from holding your baby. I also thought I was going to go into labor last night but they stopped and my gosh did they hurt. I am sorry that you are dealing with pain!! Getting up in the middle of the night to pee is such a chore now and moving is very painful. :hugs:

Marlee~ I am so happy that you are feeling better and that you can start EPO, I am wanting to try it but I'm not sure if I should take it by mouth or stick it well we all know where it would go. 50% effaced is great!! My ob said that effacement is more important than dilation at this point.

Brooke~ I hope that the test comes back + and you can get Dylan out!! It really made me mad to read that they stopped your labor because you are so close to 37wks there is no need and my OB/birthing center would of let me have Airyonna. Can't they see that your body has had enough and can't take pregnancy anymore? Just so you know you CAN tell them that you won't be taking anthing to stop your labor anymore. It's 100% your choice!!!!

AFM~ I went shopping today and now have everything I need for Airyonna!! There is nothing left for me to buy her and in a way I am sad that I am now 100% ready for her birth. Iam happy but now all I have left to do is get her out. I even bought my breast pump today and they had a great deal. The pump was $250 (on sale from $299) and I got 3-5oz bottles & wipes to clean the pump for FREE :happydance: I bought the medela pump in style advanced on the go tote. I read great reviews so here's hoping that they are all right. I also broke down and bought 4 more mat shirts and 2 pairs of pants. I had outgrown all of my maternity clothes and really needed to pick up a few more. I can't believe that I am going to be 37 wks tomorrow!! I remember back to when my OB said that he didn't think I was going to make it to 24 and here I am full term!!!

I feel for everyone with the pain issues!! I hurt all of the time. My back, ribs, pelvic bone and hips are really hurting very bad. I was crying yesterday because of the pain. It was my birthday and I didn't go out because of how bad it is. I was so sure that she was going to be born on my birthday that I sat like a ticking time bomb just waiting and nope no baby. My daughter is now hoping that Airy will come on her birthday on Thursday. I can't believe my oldest is going to be 13!! I feel so old at 33. I hope that my next apt there is some change to my cervix and he will say that she will be here very soon. 3-4 cms would be great!! I just keep telling myself that no matter what it will be over very soon. All I have heard for days now is "Wow I bet your going to have that baby anytime because you are so LOW" This coming from people I have never even talked to before. One lady looked at me and said "I bet your in a lot of pain" I was like yes I am going to try and get her out asap. She and others even ask me how many kids I have and if I am going to have more.One woman asked me if I was getting my tubes tied and I said no then she said oh are you going on birth control and I said no she then looked at me and said well then this isn't your last baby, I looked and said yes it is, she said Not if your not doing anything to stop it. By this point I was tired and getting mad so I looked at her and said This IS my last baby because my husband has NO sperm so we have to use donors to have our family!!! The look on her face was priceless but maybe next time she drills a pregnant woman she will think first!! Anyways I hope that everyone feels better very soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Update--- I have been denying all medication to stop contractions... The sample was delayed in transit to the lab which is like 6 hours away so we won't know the results until tomorrow... He has to pass two tests in order to be delivered!!! Praying!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

praying for you Brooke, really hope to see god news from you later. How is everyone else today, who'll all haver our babies soon and all the worrying/pain will be so worth it I'm sure.


----------



## Dorian

Good morning Ladies,

((Hugs)) To you all. We all seem to be going thru some pain this late in our pregnancy. I did NOT feel this way with my previous three...lol, guess that's what an 'older' body will do. UGH. I had a rough night, back pain, hip pain, BH's all night. I always feel better getting out of bed, off my arthritic hips. 

37 wk appt today!

Brooke, praying for you sweetie!


----------



## Tilly87

Sorry so many of us are in pain but not much longer now and it will all be worth it once we have our babies in our arms.

Brooke- Hope you get your test results back soon with good news x


----------



## Marlee

At least we are all going thru this together!

Brooke - hope you are doing ok!!

I almost feel like I have the flu - nauseated, achey, dizzy, sweating - yuck!


----------



## brookettc3

Sorry to hear you ladies Are all feeling so poorly I will have to re read all of this when I get home...
Well it's 6am here nd I had the roughest night ver they gave me a sleeping pill at 9pm alOng with dilaudid... Woke up at 11;50 in excrutiating so the gavel percosets and then another shot of dilaudid... Stayed up until 3am hallucenating then my hubby left for work at 5 so I have been sitting here dizzy and so tired ever since these results need to come
In !!!!


----------



## Mari30me

You ladies are right, at least we can all go through this pain together. It will definitely be worth it in the end.

Brooke - that is good you are standing your ground and not accepting the meds they are trying to give you. Fx'd for your test results today. 

Wanting - I cannot believe I have 8 days to go either! That is great you are all ready for you baby, I still need to get a few things. I also need to finish packing my hospital bag! Happy belated birthday to you:) That would have been neat if she was born on your beautiful. My grandfather's bday,ho passed at 18 years ago, is March 25th. It would be so amazing if our little guy is born on that day. But my induction is March 22nd, so I do not think that will happen. Sorry you are in pain too.

AFM, I am the same as yesterday, but trying not to focus on the pain. I have my ultrasound and OB appt tomorrow and my mom is coming down to watch the kids for me. I hope everyone is well today::


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> At least we are all going thru this together!
> 
> Brooke - hope you are doing ok!!
> 
> I almost feel like I have the flu - nauseated, achey, dizzy, sweating - yuck!

Sorry you feel so sick, I hope it passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## DJF

Baby Aria is here!!! Born at 36 weeks 5 days.

Saturday night my water broke at 9pm. At first it was a small burst of water after I coughed and I thought I might have peed myself. Went to the bathroom then started walking down the hall with no bottoms on to get a clean pair out of my room and water started trickling down my leg. We headed to the hospital and arrived there around 10:30pm. My water started gushing as soon as we got in the hospital. Who knew there was so much in there! They induced my contractions because I was only 1cm and having very mild contractions. My contractions started around 11 or 12 and she was born at 8:53am. 6lbs 7oz, 19 inches long. We are both home and doing great.

Hope everyone is doing well and those of you with pain feel better soon!
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-11_10-38-53_670.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6









2012-03-11_17-36-37_793.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









2012-03-13_13-02-29_848.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









2012-03-13_13-10-23_880.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Marlee

Congratulations! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Update- the nurse came and said the tests came back but there was too much blood so the lab couldnt determine lung maturity.... I have been crying for hours now :(
I wish my doctor would just come already to talk to me because I dont know what is next


----------



## brookettc3

Congratulations DJF she is Adorable!! What a healthy weight and size too!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats DJF Aria is beautiful!!!

Brooke I really hope that they get your labor going really soon!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Congratulations DJF!!!! She is absolutely beautiful:)


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Update- the nurse came and said the tests came back but there was too much blood so the lab couldnt determine lung maturity.... I have been crying for hours now :(
> I wish my doctor would just come already to talk to me because I dont know what is next

I am so sorry your tests did not come back with an answer. :hugs: I really hope you can talk with you doctor soon.


----------



## mum2beagain

djf congratulations she is beautiful xx

brooke im sorry your having such a hard time i hope your doctor has an answer for you soon and hope you will be holding dylan by the end of the week xx


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats DJF, beautiful little girl x


----------



## brookettc3

Gosh I hope I am not annoying you guy with updates.... 
Thank you ladies for all your kind words it means a lot! 
So the update is my doctor came in and decided to do another amnio this time he took wayyy more and there was no blood in it... It hurt beyond words because he went only 1/2" down from the place he went yesterday... I am super side now... I should get the results tomorrow morning and if they look good then he will induce me sometime tomorrow :) praying praying praying! 
They are also about to send me for a renal ultrasound to check on te status of my kidney...


----------



## mum2beagain

i have my fingers crossed for you brooke xx


----------



## Dorian

Marlee, sorry you are feeling poorly today.

Aria is beautiful! Congrats DJF and Daddy.

((Brooke)) I just can't believe your Dr wont let you go into labor. I mean, I understand he wants to make sure the lungs are good, but geesh! Hope the tests come back in your favor.

So glad I have some on line friends to go thru all this with too :)

37wk apt today. A bit of up and down. My BP was lower (no allergies bothering me today), I gained 2lbs since last week! MW was happy. lol. My MW was so amazed at how far up in my ribs baby was, she didnt' tell me the fundal height. So it sounds like I am measuring more than 37wks still. And baby's HB is good and strong.

But the bad news, I was tested positive for Strep B virus :cry: I never was with any of my other kids, so now I am going to be worried. I know that I'll get antibiodics and such, but it will be a worry there in the back of my head. 

Next week, I can have a cervix check, so we'll see if all this BH and pressure is doing anything. Although MW told me since my last 2 were born at 40+ wks, it's a good chance this one will be too.


----------



## Marlee

Brooke - We are all wishing you luck and hope that you will have your baby in your arms soon!

Dorian - that stinks to hear about the strep b - I had my test done yesterday but they didn't even tell me when I could expect results :/ . I think they forget that for first time moms, they have to explain more. I'm surprised how much info I've gotten from my books and this website and not from my DRs. For example, if my mucus plug had fallen out, I would have freaked out if I hadn't gotten info from here - not something they shared at any of my appointments.

How is it that we are all about a month or less away from our due dates but it feels like forever!


----------



## lovemybabaa

im due aprill 16th can uu please add me :) xx


----------



## missangie

PARKER IS HERE! On Monday (3/12) I woke up at 3:30am to a gush in bed and I stood up and it kept gushing, I called labor and delivery and they told me to come in. Was having contractions every 3 minutes by the time we got there and by 6:30 we were settled in our room and I having contractions right after each other. Since I was only 36 weeks and 4 days my doula wasnt "on call" yet but we called her to let her know and she had some commitments she couldnt get out of but said she could come for at least an hour. She got there and updated that she could stay a little longer and then later she found out she could be there the whole time and what a blessing that was. She was amazing. I wasn't getting a break in between contractions and was trying to labor on the birthing ball, rocking against my husband, against the bed, etc.. and finally went into the tub and that helped SO much. After awhile I remember saying "I cant do this, I just cant do this" and my nurse called for the midwife to come check me so that I can have some sort of idea where we were at (I hadnt been checked at all) and when she checked me I was 9 cm and about 5 minutes later I was out of the tub and pushing. Pushed for almost 2 hours, got a 3rd degree tear and my little guy was here. For being only 36 weeks and 4 days he was pretty big, 7 lbs 4 ounces and 20 inches long and I am SO in love with him. :cloud9: I am pretty shocked at how swollen my face is though and I broke pretty much every blood vessel in my face, shoulders and eyes so I look pretty scary and cant wait to look a little more "normal" (at least everyones looking at him and not me, right? haha)


----------



## missangie

DJF said:


> Baby Aria is here!!! Born at 36 weeks 5 days.
> 
> Saturday night my water broke at 9pm. At first it was a small burst of water after I coughed and I thought I might have peed myself. Went to the bathroom then started walking down the hall with no bottoms on to get a clean pair out of my room and water started trickling down my leg. We headed to the hospital and arrived there around 10:30pm. My water started gushing as soon as we got in the hospital. Who knew there was so much in there! They induced my contractions because I was only 1cm and having very mild contractions. My contractions started around 11 or 12 and she was born at 8:53am. 6lbs 7oz, 19 inches long. We are both home and doing great.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and those of you with pain feel better soon!

So happy that Aria is here and that you are both doing well! Now we get to enjoy our little babies  Congrats


----------



## Marlee

Yay MissAngie! Cant believe everyone is having their babies already! I feel like theres still so much i need to do! Better get to it!


----------



## brookettc3

Congratulations Missangie!!! I will update all the new babies as soon as I get home from the hospital or when my hubby remembers to bring my laptop to me :) so happy for you ladies with babies!!! Hopefully I have mine tomorrow!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats missangie!!! You had him on my birthday!!!! 

Okay I am really wanting my baby too now!!


----------



## laura077

Congratulations missangie and DJF! :)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and dylan, brooke!

Drake is now 3lbs, 10.6 oz and will start learning to bottle feed in a few days. One step closer to home! :)


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Congratulations Missangie!!! I will update all the new babies as soon as I get home from the hospital or when my hubby remembers to bring my laptop to me :) so happy for you ladies with babies!!! Hopefully I have mine tomorrow!

I hope you do too! Will be crossing my fingers that we will see a birth announcement very soon from you!


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats missangie!! x

So glad Drake is doing well Laura, hope he comes home soon x


----------



## Dorian

Thanks Marlee. I don't like it when Drs don't explain things either. We need to ask, and make sure we are heard though. Drs are so busy I guess...I don't know.

Welcome to the board, and congrats Lovemybabaa!

Congrats Missangie!! Glad your little one and you are doing fine. Can't wait to see a picture!

Woohhoo to Drake, glad he's doing well!

Sigh~ I forgot to say yesterday in my update that my little one has decided to flip so he is back to back with me. I hope he flips back on his own!


----------



## Tilly87

Dorian- I hope your LO flips soon x

Brooke- Hope things are going well with you x


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations Missangie and DJF on your little babies :)

Brooke I hope little Dylan arrives soon!!

I can't believe people are having their babies! I feel like my baby is going to be the last April Hatchling to hatch! I have a feeling he's going to be early, but knowing my luck he'll be late! I might end up having him in May :(


----------



## brookettc3

Update- the results of the amniocentesis showed Dylan's Lungs weren't completely mature so I have to get 2 steroid shots just had the first one then in 12 hours the next one.... It takes a minimum of 24 hours for them to work so who knows when I will be having him... The doctor will be here in 1.5 hours or so they say... Hopefully I will get some answers


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just got home from my OB apt and it was great news!! I am 80% effaced and a +1 my cervix has moved forward so it can be anytime now!! He doesn't think I will be pregnant next week!!! I have been having contractions all day so I am hoping that they will pick up a little. Well I am kind of hoping for a st patty's day baby so I have my fingers crossed for a Saturday baby. 

Brooke~ I am happy that this will be over for you very soon!! Maybe we will have our babies on the same day...lol I am praying for you.


----------



## brookettc3

I am so Beyond upset I have to go and get put to sleep to have a stint inserted in my ureter then being sent home for a while... No baby...


----------



## Dorian

((((BROOKE)))) I'm sorry Sweetie. Just try and focus on baby though. And know that keeping him inside till lungs are developed, is better than the NICU ward! Been there, done that... I hope it doesn't take long for LO's lungs to develope.

Wanting, woohoo, crossing fingers you'll get a St Paddy's baby.


----------



## Marlee

Wanting - good luck and keep us posted!!

Brooke - I'm so sorry for everything you are going thru - that's so frustrating. You just have to remember the pain is worth it if it's better for Dylan! Not too much longer!

Maybe TMI questions - this is my first, so not sure - have any of you had upset stomach before labor? I had a very simple breakfast today as I have not been feeling super swell the last couple of days - just toast but felt fine. That was around 9am - then around 3 at work I started feeling crampy. As I drove an hour home I was having cramps. Then when I got home I ended up going to the bathroom - not diarrhea but still kind of upset and VERY unusual for me. Has continue to be really crampy and I've gone again. Didn't know if it was completely random or if maybe my contracting uterus could be causing the bowls to be clearing...I hate all of these guessing games!


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Wanting - good luck and keep us posted!!
> 
> Brooke - I'm so sorry for everything you are going thru - that's so frustrating. You just have to remember the pain is worth it if it's better for Dylan! Not too much longer!
> 
> Maybe TMI questions - this is my first, so not sure - have any of you had upset stomach before labor? I had a very simple breakfast today as I have not been feeling super swell the last couple of days - just toast but felt fine. That was around 9am - then around 3 at work I started feeling crampy. As I drove an hour home I was having cramps. Then when I got home I ended up going to the bathroom - not diarrhea but still kind of upset and VERY unusual for me. Has continue to be really crampy and I've gone again. Didn't know if it was completely random or if maybe my contracting uterus could be causing the bowls to be clearing...I hate all of these guessing games!

i was feeling crampy saturday and sunday before my water broke monday early am!


----------



## missangie

hang in there Brooke! sending lots of good baby vibes and a big hug!

wantingbbbump, thats great news! hope you get to meet her soon


----------



## DJF

laura077 said:


> Congratulations missangie and DJF! :)
> 
> Sending thoughts and prayers to you and dylan, brooke!
> 
> Drake is now 3lbs, 10.6 oz and will start learning to bottle feed in a few days. One step closer to home! :)

That's great!!! It sounds like he is doing really well :)


----------



## DJF

Brooke - I am sorry you are going through that. Your little one will be in your arms soon!

Wantingbbbump - that's exciting that you are so close!

Marlee - I didn't feel too crampy before my water broke but I was feeling nauseous. I gagged while brushing my teeth and threw up.


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> PARKER IS HERE! On Monday (3/12) I woke up at 3:30am to a gush in bed and I stood up and it kept gushing, I called labor and delivery and they told me to come in. Was having contractions every 3 minutes by the time we got there and by 6:30 we were settled in our room and I having contractions right after each other. Since I was only 36 weeks and 4 days my doula wasnt "on call" yet but we called her to let her know and she had some commitments she couldnt get out of but said she could come for at least an hour. She got there and updated that she could stay a little longer and then later she found out she could be there the whole time and what a blessing that was. She was amazing. I wasn't getting a break in between contractions and was trying to labor on the birthing ball, rocking against my husband, against the bed, etc.. and finally went into the tub and that helped SO much. After awhile I remember saying "I cant do this, I just cant do this" and my nurse called for the midwife to come check me so that I can have some sort of idea where we were at (I hadnt been checked at all) and when she checked me I was 9 cm and about 5 minutes later I was out of the tub and pushing. Pushed for almost 2 hours, got a 3rd degree tear and my little guy was here. For being only 36 weeks and 4 days he was pretty big, 7 lbs 4 ounces and 20 inches long and I am SO in love with him. :cloud9: I am pretty shocked at how swollen my face is though and I broke pretty much every blood vessel in my face, shoulders and eyes so I look pretty scary and cant wait to look a little more "normal" (at least everyones looking at him and not me, right? haha)

Congratulations!!! Such wonderful news:) Enjoy you new bundle of joy:)


----------



## Mari30me

Brooke - so sorry his lungs are not mature yet. Hopefully they will be really soon. Hang in there! 

Wanting - that is great news your doc thinks she will come really soon. Keep us updated:)

AFM, I had my ultrasound and 37+4 weeks appt today. My baby is measuring 6lb7oz, fluid levels are good, flow to the placenta is great and he is still ver active:) My funday height measured 38cm. I also have NO gallstones!! Yay:) Looks like this baby is going to be a bit smaller than my other 2. My OB thinks he will weight around 7-8lbs when he is born. Not close to 10lbs like my other 2! lol I have another appt on Tues morning before my Thurs induction. She will check my cervix and decide whether I need to go into the hospital for cervadil on Wed night. My induction is in 7 days and I can hardly wait:)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Wanting - good luck and keep us posted!!
> 
> Brooke - I'm so sorry for everything you are going thru - that's so frustrating. You just have to remember the pain is worth it if it's better for Dylan! Not too much longer!
> 
> Maybe TMI questions - this is my first, so not sure - have any of you had upset stomach before labor? I had a very simple breakfast today as I have not been feeling super swell the last couple of days - just toast but felt fine. That was around 9am - then around 3 at work I started feeling crampy. As I drove an hour home I was having cramps. Then when I got home I ended up going to the bathroom - not diarrhea but still kind of upset and VERY unusual for me. Has continue to be really crampy and I've gone again. Didn't know if it was completely random or if maybe my contracting uterus could be causing the bowls to be clearing...I hate all of these guessing games!

I have been having the smae cramping issues the lat 3 days. It does not matter what I eat, my body is trying to clear it out. My stools are pretty loose and I have had diarrhea too. It can be normal the last couple weeks of pregnancy. I am hoping it is a sign that labor is soon!


----------



## mum2beagain

Oh Brooke I'm sorry things aren't going the way you hoped at least with the steroids you know if/when he come he will be ready xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh Brooke I'm so sad to see you are suffering, you must be so frustrated. I'm hoping and paying that baby Dylan is in your arms very


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh Brooke I'm so sad to see you are suffering, you must be so frustrated. I'm hoping and paying that baby Dylan is in your arms very soon, with strong healthy lungs.

Afm, I want my baby now, very impatient so I'm dtd lots, poor hubby really wasn't too keen bless him, but going along with it! Raspberry leaf tea being drank too. I had a whole afternoon of contractions afterwards but they fizzled out but skill keep trying, lol. I know it's still early so I'm not trying anything stronger than that, but I really do think she's be fine now especially after the steroid injections.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> ((Hugs)) To you all. We all seem to be going thru some pain this late in our pregnancy. I did NOT feel this way with my previous three...lol, guess that's what an 'older' body will do. UGH. I had a rough night, back pain, hip pain, BH's all night. I always feel better getting out of bed, off my arthritic hips.
> 
> 37 wk appt today!
> 
> Brooke, praying for you sweetie!

This sounds just like the nights I keep having....and I'm on number 4 too! Everyone I keep hoping it's the start of something but it just seems to be the way it is this time.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Ooh Yeay  Congratulations DJf, Quite is absolutely beautiful and you look so happy with her in yoyr arms, glowing! Massive congratulations on the birth of Parker too Missangie, lovely name  .

Hi Ilovemybabaa, welcome :-D


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Sorry about double posts ladies, my phone is playing up!


----------



## Dorian

Pink, shame on you, you need to wait a few more weeks. LOL. I am anxious too. Every little twinge I keep wondering if this is it. I've been having a few minor cramps this morning. Hoping it will turn into something. But at the same time, trying to just enjoy these last few weeks too.


----------



## mum2beagain

Pink I know you are desperate but 37w really wud be best my vinnie was born at 36+2 after steroids and he had trouble with blood sugar levels and was taken to special care for a while xx


----------



## brookettc3

Update---- contractions started at 3:30 this morning but really light so I didn't call the nurse in but at 4:30 they were getting stronger so I asked tem to put a monitor on me and they couldn't find Dylans heart bet so they pages the nurses in and put an oxygen mask on me.... They Finally found the heart beat but checked me and I went from 1.5-3cm they ave me a pill to stop contractions once again... they said they will check me again at 6:50 (40 more minutes) please pray for a change because if there is Any they will admit me to labor and delivery and give me an epidural and won't try and stop it again


----------



## Marlee

Prayers and hugs brooke!


----------



## Mari30me

Hang in there Brooke. Sending positive thoughts your way:)


----------



## mum2beagain

Good luck Brooke hoping for a change when they re check you xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brooke~ I am hoping for change so you can have Dylan and then get the medical care you need for your kidney!!

AFM~ The door (as my ob call's it) is now open!!!! I used EPO last night before I went to bed and have been having mild contractions. I washed up and checked and I had no problem finding my cervix, my finger went in and I could move it from side to side without problems. I would say I am now in between 2 & 3cms!!! I could feel the sack and her sweet little head (still in the sack) !! I am so excited!! It shouldn't be much longer for me now, these contractions just need to get stronger. Any advice on what to do to get them going more?


----------



## mum2beagain

When I was being Induced they had me walking uP and downthe hospital stairs sideways to helP my contractions speed up and help me dilate hope that helps wantingbbbump


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am going to be trying that!! i am so excited at the thought of holding her today or tomorrow. I called my OB and he said that it sounds like I am in early labor! Oh I hope that it doesn't last for days in EL..lol


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am going to be trying that!! i am so excited at the thought of holding her today or tomorrow. I called my OB and he said that it sounds like I am in early labor! Oh I hope that it doesn't last for days in EL..lol

Oh wow, I am so excited for you!! Maybe you will have her tomorrow on St. Patricks day! :) Did you insert the EPO capsule vaginally? I was thinking of trying that soon. So far I have only taken the orally. GL!!!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am going to be trying that!! i am so excited at the thought of holding her today or tomorrow. I called my OB and he said that it sounds like I am in early labor! Oh I hope that it doesn't last for days in EL..lol
> 
> Oh wow, I am so excited for you!! Maybe you will have her tomorrow on St. Patricks day! :) Did you insert the EPO capsule vaginally? I was thinking of trying that soon. So far I have only taken the orally. GL!!!!!!Click to expand...

I am very excited!! I would love a St. Patrick's day baby. I did insert it vaginally and for me it worked and I am guessing by being pg before and learning cervical dilation that I am about a 3. So From 1 EPO I went from being closed to maybe a 3 over night. Now it's just waiting for the contractions to get stronger so I can go into the hospital and get the show on the road..lol I am feeling a ton of pressure down there today and I keep feeling like my waters are going to break so I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am going to be trying that!! i am so excited at the thought of holding her today or tomorrow. I called my OB and he said that it sounds like I am in early labor! Oh I hope that it doesn't last for days in EL..lol
> 
> Oh wow, I am so excited for you!! Maybe you will have her tomorrow on St. Patricks day! :) Did you insert the EPO capsule vaginally? I was thinking of trying that soon. So far I have only taken the orally. GL!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am very excited!! I would love a St. Patrick's day baby. I did insert it vaginally and for me it worked and I am guessing by being pg before and learning cervical dilation that I am about a 3. So From 1 EPO I went from being closed to maybe a 3 over night. Now it's just waiting for the contractions to get stronger so I can go into the hospital and get the show on the road..lol I am feeling a ton of pressure down there today and I keep feeling like my waters are going to break so I guess time will tell.Click to expand...

Wow, 3cm overnight, that is great progress! I hope your contractions get stronger soon:) Pressure it definitely a good sign she is low. Keep us updated!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian and mumtobeagain, you are so right ladies..... I've made up my mind to stop wishing this by too quickly, I'll settle for at least 37 weeks like my daughter was, after all I do want the best for her, and I intend for this to be my last pregnancy stop I should be enjoying this special time  . Thank you ladies for helping me see sense  xx

Brooke, hang on in there hun. Thinking of you x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Oh my goodness, I feel so annoyed with myself and upset....I forgot that mummies were invited to come into my daughters class today to receive their handmade mothers day gifts! My poor baby, I've been far too wrapped up in myself and this pregnancy to remember and I couldn't feel guiltier. She was soo sweet about it too, just said "don't worry about it mummy, I shared my friend Millie's mummy", everytime I think of her sitting there looking out for me, I break my heart for her :-(


----------



## Marlee

Wanting- how did you check yourself?? I can barely even get my EPO in there lol. BTW - how far are you suppose to insert it? I feel like I have a hard time doing it and then it just ends up leaking out...


----------



## mum2beagain

Aw pink how old is ur dd? Is she old enough to understand with everything you've had on ur plate? Xxx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

She's 5, and was so understanding bless her, made me feel worse..lol. I'm so going to make it up to her.....and mothers day sunday so perfect opportunity, I think a baking session with mummy is called for, then will take them all to their favourite park to play. I'll prob be exhausted by the end of the day but it'll be worth it


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Marlee said:


> Wanting- how did you check yourself?? I can barely even get my EPO in there lol. BTW - how far are you suppose to insert it? I feel like I have a hard time doing it and then it just ends up leaking out...

I just pushed it in as far as I could. Airyonna is very very low so I kept pushing it around her head as far as I could. Then I went right to bed and kind of propped up my bottom so the oil would run back and not out. I went to check myself this morning and BAM there was my cervix. It's kind of easier to reach today. I have a book that shows cervical dilation so I am guessing from that. Now I have been walking and bouncing on my ball trying to get the contractions stronger. I think I pulled something in my calf because my left leg really hurts. I guess it will teach me to bounce for 30mins but it was so much fun :haha:


----------



## Marlee

I wish I could bounce! My back hurts and I have sooo much stomach pressure! yuck


----------



## mum_erin

hi i have just found this site. i am due april 20th with a little girl.


----------



## missangie

here is the story of Parker's birth, if you're interested! https://www.parkerlaws.com/uncategorized/parkers-birth-story/


----------



## Marlee

Thanks for sharing MissAngie! Gave me something to read since I'm awake :)


----------



## brookettc3

Update- Dylan James was born this morning at 10:37 at 36 weeks 2 days! Went Ito labor all on my own I will give all the details when I get home trust me it's a long story LOL! He weighed 6lbs 14oz!!!! 19 1/2" long my biggest baby! He is doing amazing!


----------



## mum2beagain

Aww well done Brooke!!! Same gestation as vinnie and only 1xoz smaller can't wait to read the story Hun xxx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> Update- Dylan James was born this morning at 10:37 at 36 weeks 2 days! Went Ito labor all on my own I will give all the details when I get home trust me it's a long story LOL! He weighed 6lbs 14oz!!!! 19 1/2" long my biggest baby! He is doing amazing!

Congratulations Brooke, can't wait to see a pic...well done you


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Update- Dylan James was born this morning at 10:37 at 36 weeks 2 days! Went Ito labor all on my own I will give all the details when I get home trust me it's a long story LOL! He weighed 6lbs 14oz!!!! 19 1/2" long my biggest baby! He is doing amazing!

Congrats Brooke, can't wait to see pics, so glad x


----------



## KittieB

Congratulations Brooke!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Update- Dylan James was born this morning at 10:37 at 36 weeks 2 days! Went Ito labor all on my own I will give all the details when I get home trust me it's a long story LOL! He weighed 6lbs 14oz!!!! 19 1/2" long my biggest baby! He is doing amazing!

Yay!!! Congratulations Brooke!!!! Welcome to the world Dylan:) I am so happy he is finally here and you can start to recover. Can't wait to hear the birth story and see pics.:)


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you everyone :) I really can't wait to tell you the story! :) :) Sunday I will be going home so sometime then!


----------



## laura077

Congratulations, Brooke!!! Yay baby Dylan. :)

missangie - Your birth story is beautiful! Congratulations! :)


----------



## mum2beagain

How's Dylan doing Brooke? Any Problems from him being early? Xx


----------



## Dorian

((Brooke)) how are you today?

Wanting, woohoo! Hope things move along swiftly now for you. 

Welcome and congrats MumErin!

Beautiful boy missAngie!

I was having mild contractions for about 2 yrs last night...but darn it, they stopped! LOL. Kept me awake though, so I am going to have to have an early nap today.


----------



## Marlee

Dorian - I hope you meant hrs and not yrs - hehe hoping things move along for all of us! 

I'm so glad I'm full term as of today! Bring on the baby :)

I'm tired of no sleep due to this back pain and hate having to take anything for it, so hoping that passes soon. I'm like a prune at this point with all of the baths I take! 

Hope everyone is doing well today, can't wait for updates!


----------



## DJF

Brooke - congratulations! That's such exciting news. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics.

Wantingbbbump - hope things are moving along for you.

Aria is doing really well! She had some jaundice and lost some weight so they have me feeding her every 2 hours even through the night. I am exhausted but it is well worth it! She gained 4oz in one day!!

Can't wait to hear all about everyone else's little ones :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats Brooke!! Welcome to the world Dylan!!

missangie~ Beautiful birth story!!

AFM~ Still having contractions they are starting to get painful (more than period cramps) and my lower back is killing me. I have had upset tummy and that's not fun. I have also been having my bloody show, I have been getting tons of snot with blood streaks in it and some spotting. Oh I hope that means that active labor is on it's way. I know that this early labor can last for days but I am praying that sometime today it kicks in full blown. I think I am going to go to wal mart or the mall and do tons of walking to see if that gets things moving along. I hope that everyone is doing great and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!


----------



## Marlee

I guess I missed an entire page of posts - congrats Brooke! So exciting!!!


----------



## BWilliams

Congratulations to all the ladies who are having there babies! I went to my doctor yesterday & he said if I don't have Deegan any day then March 27th I'll be induced! I'm so excited to meet my sweet boy!


----------



## missangie

yay! Congrats Brooke! Cant wait to hear about it 

and thank you everyone!


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations Brooke, can't wait to hear all about it. our babies will be here soon ladies!


----------



## Dorian

OH! I missed it!! Brooke, congrats hon!!! Welcome to the world Dylan. Glad he is doing well!!

Teeheeh...yah, meant 2 HRS! :haha:

Hoping things have moved further along for you Wanting!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all so much for your kind words! We are doing so amazing! We will be going home later today and then I will write up my story! Its just too hard in the hospital on an iPhone... :) can't wait to post photos as well! Gosh I am so in love with him!


----------



## Mari30me

missangie - I just saw the pic and he is absoutely beautiful :) Congrats again!

mum_erin - Welcome!!! We are so close to April and yes, all our babies will be here soon:) How are you feeling?

Bwilliams - How exciting that you have an induction date! I can hardly wait to meet my little guy too:)

wanting - I so hope your labor speeds up soon!! I can hardly wait to hea that you have had your little girl:)

Marlee - sorry you are in pain, I am the same. I take a ton of baths just to help my body relax. I basically do not sleep most of the night because of my pain too. We are so close to the end and I can hardly wait to have my body back nd pain free! Take care. xx

Dorian - I had contractions last weeks too! But they were only for about an hour Mon and Tues evening. I was so hoping my body would go into labor on it`s own. I hope you got to nap yesterday:)

Brooke - How exciting you are taking Dylan home today. I am so excited to see your pics and read your birth story. I hope you are recovering well:)

AFM, I am 38 weeks today!! Yay!!! Only 4 days until my induction, yikes!! lol I am going to finish packing my hospital bag today. I cannot believe my little guy is going to be here very soon. I am actually starting to get nervous! I have my OB appt Tues morning and she will check my cervix then and see what will be the next step. Either I go into the hospital Wed for cervadil, then come back Thurs morning for induction. Or just go straight in Thrus morning and start the drip for my induction. Hopefully everything will go as planned and I will be posting my birth story and pics by the end of the week:)


----------



## mum_erin

happy mothers day everyone! i hope you're all having a great day.



Mari30me said:


> mum_erin - Welcome!!! We are so close to April and yes, all our babies will be here soon:) How are you feeling?

thanks for the welcome. i'm feeling great, very excited and practically counting down the days until she's due to be here! everything is ready for her arrival so i am hoping she doesn't keep us waiting too long. though i am prepared to wait if it means she's going to be healthy. OH is at uni and graduates in june and has been allowed two weeks off of uni following her birth, so we looking forward to that, but mainly his graduation and enjoying some proper time together.

how are you feeling about your induction? i bet you're really excited!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone I just wanted to hop on and give a update. I was in L&D last night and I'm still in early labor. I am 90% effaced +1 and 1cm dilated. I asked my OB how that is and told him what I felt and he said that because my cervix is so thin that's what I am feeling. He called it a cervical fold. He said that even OB nurses get confused when they feel it. He said that he is positive that active labor will start today or tomorrow. Oh I sure hope so because these contractions really hurt but they need to get stronger and closer together. I was told to do a lot of walking and to make sure that I am drinking lots of water. Oh I hope that this is over soon. I will update as I can!!

Happy Mothers day to those that are celebrating today!!


----------



## Mari30me

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies and everyone else who is celebrating!! Mother's day is not until May in Canada. :)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I am loving mothers day....my 3 girls made me the most beautiful cards, I really am so blessed  . 
I hope it all happens really soon wanting....I'm certain you're gonna bee next and can't wait to see your announcement


----------



## Dorian

Hope you UK Ladies are having a wonderful Mothers day!!

Wanting, ohhh, sounds good!! Hope you're holding your little one real soon now.


----------



## Marlee

Happy mother's day UK moms! I'm excited I will have my own little one this mother's day!!

It's so amazing to see all of these beautiful babies we've made after following each other for the past 10 months!

I feel like I'm stalking the page now that we are all getting closer!

I spent my Sunday nesting and finishing up some house work! I still want to vacuum and do a couple of other things but I def could feel like I had reached my limit for the day! Absolutely exhausted! Baby is so low now too, I keep getting shooting nerve pains down below that are not fun! I also have my 37 week appt tomorrow so can't wait to see if we've made any progress!

Hope to hear some updates on you ladies soon!


----------



## Marlee

oh yeah, I have a question for ladies taking EPO - how many MG did you take and how often? I can't get an answer on this site or just by googling it. 

The ones I got are 1300 mg and the bottle says take one 2-3x per day, but I know a lot of people take the 500mg ones so not really sure what the norm is. I don't think it will really hurt but just wondering!


----------



## Mari30me

mum_erin said:


> happy mothers day everyone! i hope you're all having a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> mum_erin - Welcome!!! We are so close to April and yes, all our babies will be here soon:) How are you feeling?
> 
> thanks for the welcome. i'm feeling great, very excited and practically counting down the days until she's due to be here! everything is ready for her arrival so i am hoping she doesn't keep us waiting too long. though i am prepared to wait if it means she's going to be healthy. OH is at uni and graduates in june and has been allowed two weeks off of uni following her birth, so we looking forward to that, but mainly his graduation and enjoying some proper time together.
> 
> how are you feeling about your induction? i bet you're really excited!Click to expand...

That is great you feel so well:) How nice your Oh will be off for two weeks after she is born. My hubby will be off for 2 weeks once our little guy arrive too. I feel pretty good about my induction. I have been induced twice before, so I basically know what to expect. I am so excited!!!! Very curious what he will look like. :)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> oh yeah, I have a question for ladies taking EPO - how many MG did you take and how often? I can't get an answer on this site or just by googling it.
> 
> The ones I got are 1300 mg and the bottle says take one 2-3x per day, but I know a lot of people take the 500mg ones so not really sure what the norm is. I don't think it will really hurt but just wondering!

My EPO capsules are 1000mg and I take one a day. I have read online that alot of people take two of the 500mg a day, but you can go up to 3 a day. I reallly do not know the right amount to take either, so I just stuck to 1000mg because I did not want to take 2000mg a day. Plus, my capsules would not be fun to break in half. lol


----------



## Marlee

had my 37 week check up today - still not dialated! I've been using EPO for a week, my cervix is thinning but that's it. I hope I'm not one of those 42 weekers!


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee - I hope you are not one of those 42 weekers!! But that is good news your cervix is thinning:) I will have my cervix checked tomorrow at my 38+2 weeks appt. I so hope the EPO has helped and that I am at least 1cm dilated.


----------



## Marlee

were you dilated at your last appointment? I hope you have made some progress also! I'm really surprised the EPO hasn't been working more - especially since I've apparently been taking a lot more than average lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I hope that things get going for you both!

I really feel like I am going to cry. Yesterday night my contractions STOPPED, they just stopped...why? Today I have had just a few but nothing like they were. Some of them don't even really hurt. I still have bloody snot coming out though again not as much as it's been. I guess my body was playing some sick painful joke on me. This is my 5th baby and I have never had this happen to me before. It was always labor pains started and kept going. I am so over being pregnant that I have been crying off and on today just because I don't understand what the hell is going on with my body. I guess it's going to be awhile longer before I get to hold my baby. =*(


----------



## Marlee

wanting - you never know, it could still happen! the body is so crazy how it works! My doctor today said I wasn't dilated at all but I could still go into labor tonight...I was like great, that's helpful lol.

Just keep doing what you've been doing! She'll be here soon either way!!


----------



## Dorian

Wanting, have you been walking? That helped me with my second, when contractions started then stopped. My dh hiked me up and down a hill. LOL

I get checked on Wed, I am hoping I'm dialating. It sure feels like stuff is happening down there! LOL. It also feels like baby has turned, I sure hope s/he has!


----------



## Marlee

good luck Dorian!! Can't wait to hear how everyone else is progressing!

Can't wait to see Dylan, Brooke!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have been doing a ton of walking and bouncing on my birthing ball. My legs hurt so bad. I have been doing some reading online and it said that early labor can last for weeks before active labor kicks in. I am starting to wish that my OB would just induce me or give me a c section because I am not sure how much more I can take. I have turned off my phone and locked my door because I am sick of hearing "have you gone into labor yet? OH try this it should work" It's putting so much stress on me that I almost went off yesterday. I think I am just going to give up hoping that today is the day and come to term with the fact that it may be weeks still but knowing that it will end one way or another by the 15th of April. Okay if I have to go that long I just might lose my mind..lol


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> had my 37 week check up today - still not dialated! I've been using EPO for a week, my cervix is thinning but that's it. I hope I'm not one of those 42 weekers!

just because you arent dilated doesnt mean it wont happen soon! I had my an appt and wasnt dilated at all and 6 days later I gave birth! fingers crossed for you that your baby isnt TOO comfy and decides to over stay their welcome ;-)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> were you dilated at your last appointment? I hope you have made some progress also! I'm really surprised the EPO hasn't been working more - especially since I've apparently been taking a lot more than average lol

I was last checked at my 35 week appt and was completely closed! lol I so hope I have made progess:) I guess I will see tomorrow if the EPO is working.


----------



## Mari30me

Wanting - I am sorry your labor has slowed down, I hope it picks up again soon. The body can play crazy tricks on us sometimes. I think it is a really good sig you were already having strong contractions and your show. I am thinking labor will come back soon for you. 

AFM, this maybe tmi, but my bowels have been so crazy lately. It feel like I have to poo all the time. For over a week now, they have been almost like diharea and I go several times a day. I do feel alot of pressure in my bum and it is very uncomfortable. My body is definitely clearing itself out, but it is really annoying! Anyone else have crazy bowels?


----------



## mum2beagain

Sorry to see that some of you r struggling now, but remember the end is near xx


----------



## Tilly87

My worst fear is going overdue! but our babies are going to come when they want to, regardless of what we try to induce labour, hang in there ladies, not long now x


----------



## Marlee

Mari - mine have been the same way. I go a lot more than what is normal for me and it's not an upset stomach but feels close to it!


----------



## Dorian

Wanting, you're right, the stress isn't helping. I think you should just try to relax and enjoy the last of your pregnancy term...or at least try to. lol. It's harder for me this time around to enjoy it, as I'm feeling much more achy than my previous three.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Mari - mine have been the same way. I go a lot more than what is normal for me and it's not an upset stomach but feels close to it!

That is exactly how I feel too! My stomach is not upset, but feel almost like it is. I so hope it stops soon.


----------



## Mari30me

How is everyone feeling today? I have my 38+2 appt today. I am dyingto know if I am dilated or not! lol My appt is not until 2pm, so just over 3 hours to go. :) I actually slept not too bad last night. Instead of getting up every hour, I got up every 3 hrs:) I feel pretty rested today. I will update you ladies on my appt when I get back.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies so sorry I haven't posted my birth story yet I have been so busy and stressed having 3 kids under 5 is insane! Lol I hope to have more than just a couple minutes soon so I can write it all out and post photos. :) I hope all your LO's come soon And everyone is doing well! I really will try ad write everything out soon!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Dorian~ I have been hanging out on the couch watching TV. This pregnancy is way more painful than my other 4 and my 4th pregnancy was hell with the pain I was in. I hope that your pain gets better.

Mari30me~ I have had diarrhea for a few days now. If I eat it seems to go right through me. It's driving me nut's lol. Good luck at your apt today, here's hoping that you have change with your cervix!!

Brooke~ I remember how crazy it was having small kids and a newborn. I am just so happy that Dylan is here and that you can get your kidneys taken care of.

Tilly87~ I have that same fear. I really hope that our babies want out earlier rather than later.

AFM~ I think my cold is on it's way out!! I felt like crap yesterday and today I woke up feeling so much better. I wonder if I was just getting run down from all of the stress. My pelvic bone hurts sooo much more today, it's insane!! I was having some killer contractions last night but I just went to sleep instead of bouncing on my ball and they slowed down again. I just have to laugh but I am worried that when I do go into labor I won't believe it's time and deliver at home :haha: My next OB apt is Friday so I am hoping that if I am still pregnant then he will talk again about getting her out asap...maybe I can get him to strip my membranes. If I have to I will be bringing on the tears because my friend had him as her OB and she said that he can't stand to see a woman crying over being in pain and tired. She said that he should do something to get labor going then. I do have to say that after 4 months of bed rest and worrying I am happy that I have made it full term and to 38 weeks as of tomorrow. It's kind of crazy that my body wanted her out so bad but now it's not letting her come. :dohh:


----------



## Marlee

Good luck Mari!! Can't wait to hear how your appt went. I actually slept pretty well too! I woke up at 320 and looked around confused! I never get that much sleep! 

Brooke - glad you guys are doing well - looking forward to hearing your story

Wanting - hang in there! Just know that no matter what, it will all be over in only a couple of weeks or less and then you will have your sweet baby!


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies so sorry I haven't posted my birth story yet I have been so busy and stressed having 3 kids under 5 is insane! Lol I hope to have more than just a couple minutes soon so I can write it all out and post photos. :) I hope all your LO's come soon And everyone is doing well! I really will try ad write everything out soon!

No worries Brooke!! Take your time to get adjusted. In just a few days I will have 3 kids under 4!! lol Glad you are home and all is well:)


----------



## Tilly87

Mari- Good luck at your appointment, can't wait to hear the update!

Brooke- Cant wait to hear all about Dylans birth and see your pics!

Wanting- Can't believe your doctor didn't think you would make it to full term and now your princess doesn't feel like coming lol. Hang on in there!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, I just got back from my appt and I am NOT dilated still!! lol I am going in for the gel tomorrow. I have to call in the morning to see what time the on call OB wants me to come in. Then I call at 630am on Thurs and see what time my OB wants me to come in for the induction. If all goes to plan, I should have my little man by Friday:)


----------



## Marlee

Mari- sorry you aren't dilated but that is sooo exciting!!


----------



## Projectlover

Hi ladies, just thought I would do a quick update. Great to hear how everyone is progressing! :flower:

I will be 36 weeks tomorrow, so looking forward to being full term next week. I had some exposure to chickenpox and had to avoid pregnant ladies until it could be verified that if I have the antibodies. Luckily i do (not that my mum can remember me having chicken pox!), but everything is back to normal now. 

Had an appointment with the midwife today (at home) - still no mention of a birthing plan, or any talk of labour at all. Baby is head down, confirmed a girl, and the predicted birth weight is 8lb 5oz.:wacko: Her head is starting to engage - a whole 1/5, but I guess it's a start. I am feeling massive as I have a lot of fluid.

I am working right up to Easter, which right now seems like a crazy idea as I have a complete baby brain!!:kiss:

I guess the majority of us are approaching the business end. Let's get this done and meet our hatchlings! :baby:


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Mari- sorry you aren't dilated but that is sooo exciting!!

Thanx:) I am not surprised I am not dilated yet. I never really dilated with my other 2 pregnancies either. I just hope the gel works on the first try and I start getting contractions not long after. I had the gel the night before my induction with DS1 and it put me right in labor within 3 hrs of getting. Fx'd it will be the same this time:)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I had 3 under 4 too Brooke, it sure took a bit of getting used to, but they are so close now, it's lovely. 

Hope everyone is holding up well today and not too fed up. 

I keep getting tightenings them they die right down again, and have had several bloody shows over the last couple of days, so I was wondering if I'd dilated anymore since the 3cm in hospital and checked myself (very carefully I might add, with gloves and I'm quite confident in how to check as a friend who is a midwife showed me in a previous pregnancy).....and I'm at least 5cm.but probably more, and can feel babies head in the membranes which was amazing!! Just wondering now how long I can possibly stay like that, especially when plug is gone!?
Nice to know things are heading in the right direction


----------



## Dorian

Mari, I woke at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep! So I got up at my usual 4am (yes, I'm an early bird. lol) and went back to bed at 6 for a few hours. And I just got up from another nap. lol Had some more mild contractions during the night too...WOOHOOO Mari!! sorry you aren't dialated though.

Hi Brooke!! It's ok, take your time, we certainly understand! LOL

It is pretty amazing Wanting, that your little one wanted out so badly, and now is hanging in there! Hope it's soon for you.

Hi Projectlover, scary about the chickenpox, glad you have the antibodies. I, too, have excess fluid and feel really full in the stomach.

Sounds like things are moving right along for you too Pink!


----------



## Marlee

Yesterday I had a burst of energy and nesting fever - I went to my DR, vacuumed, washed dishes, laundry, cleaned bathrooms, went to grocery store and went and met a pediatrician...today I'm dead! I have no energy and feel restless! Oh pregnancy!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> I had 3 under 4 too Brooke, it sure took a bit of getting used to, but they are so close now, it's lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone is holding up well today and not too fed up.
> 
> I keep getting tightenings them they die right down again, and have had several bloody shows over the last couple of days, so I was wondering if I'd dilated anymore since the 3cm in hospital and checked myself (very carefully I might add, with gloves and I'm quite confident in how to check as a friend who is a midwife showed me in a previous pregnancy).....and I'm at least 5cm.but probably more, and can feel babies head in the membranes which was amazing!! Just wondering now how long I can possibly stay like that, especially when plug is gone!?
> Nice to know things are heading in the right direction

I though I knew how to check myself because I did it with my other kids and was spot on and the dang L&D nurse told me that I am wrong and am just finding a cervical fold. I swear she is wrong!! I can feel the slimy sack and the bones in her head. I wonder if they are wrong or maybe my cervix has moved out :haha: I have pushed past her head and all I find is a dead end, I can't find this little bump she was talking about. But I guess if she is wrong then so is my OB, I am going to ask him at my next apt what it is I am finding if it's not my cervix. Then again everyone that checks me all give me different dilation's the only thing they all agree on is the 90% effaced and the +1 other than that they will either say I am closed or a finger tip. That's 1cm right? I had bloody show Friday, tons on Sat and some on Sunday. Now I only get small amounts of snot here and there. What I would give for the ob to say that I am at 5cms!!!


----------



## missangie

we had newborn pictures taken this morning and just got a sneak peak https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1051/48630056768000815260100.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dorian

Awwww, so sweet MissAngie!! Looks like a little doll!!


----------



## Marlee

MissAngie, he's an angel! You must be one proud mommy!


----------



## Mari30me

missangeie - he is so beautiful!!! Love the little smile:)

AFM - I called the hospital at 8am about getting the gel and they said I could come in right away. But.....I have to wait for my mom to come and watch the kids. She won't get here until 1030. I have to call back again to make sure they are not busy when I am ready to come in. Fx'd I can go in and get the gel before noon. I so should have had my mom come over last night!! lol

How is everyone else today?


----------



## mum_erin

posting this from my phone so i hope it sends ok.

baby Ruby born march 20th 2012 at 0:01 weighing 4lb 11oz. shes in the scbu having some help with breathing. looks like i jinxed it with my post about wanting her here. delighted to have her here but wish she wasnt under the circumstances. talk soon.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

missangie~ He is so beautiful!!! Thanks for posting the photo!!

Mari30me~ I bet your so excited to get things going! Good luck. I can't believe you will be holding your baby soon.

mum_erin~ Congrats on the birth of Ruby!! I hope that you have a fast and easy recovery and that little Ruby is breathing better very soon. 

afm~ Nothing to report here other than I had the worst trapped gas last night. It hurt so bad and now I am scared to eat because I don't want that pain again. 2 days until my next ob apt. Dear god I hope that there is major change with my cervix. Oh does anyone else have to pee a ton? I had to pee so bad I woke up because I almost pee'd my pants then an hour later it was the same thing. How can I have to go so much when I wasn't drinking anything? I thought it was my waters breaking at first :haha: I hope that everyone is doing well today. I can't believe that I am now 38 weeks. All I keep saying to Airyonna is "GET OUT" :haha:


----------



## Tilly87

Missangie- Parker is absolutely beautiful, lovely pic.

Mari- Good luck, hope everything is going well.

Mum erin- Congrats on the birth of Ruby, hope you are both doing well and you can bring her home soon.


----------



## Marlee

Congrats Erin!

Mari - so excited for you!!!

Wanting- I have to pee all of the time. I'm working in a store today that I have to get a key every time to use the bathroom and it's embarrassing!!

I'm having some major pressure on my tail bone today!! Weird...at least I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## Mari30me

mum-erin- Congrats on the birth of your daughter:) 

AFM, I just got back from the hospital and the gave me the gel. I was at the hopsital for about 2 hrs after they gave me the gel. Thank god they had tv for me to watch otherwise it would have been so boring! Hopefully the gel will work because my cervix before the gel was not favorable. I go back tomorrow morning to see if I have made any progress with the gel.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Grats on everybody's babies!! I am set to be induced on the 13th so 3 weeks from Friday. I have to leave on a trip out of state soon and it is a 22 hour road trip each way. I am so scared of going in to labor in a different state and the hospital refusing to give me an epidural because my insurance is only good in Texas. I hope I dont go into labor from riding that long or something.


----------



## Dorian

Hello Ladies,

Mari, that's odd you get the gel, then go home. When I had the gel on my last pregnancy, they admitted me to the hospital. I started labor within just a few hours! Good luck!!!

Erin, congrats on Ruby!! I hope she can come home real soon. My first was a premie at 35wks too, and was in the hospital for a bit. Such an anxious time :hugs:

Wanting, me too! I am woken up very quickly and urgently every hour or so it seems, during the night, to pee! I try not to drink much a few hours before bed, it just amazes me how much I have to pee!!

Mustang, I hope you can pull over and stretch/rest a lot on your trip. Good luck, try not to stress.

38 wk checkup today:

Baby is doing well. S/he has turned, so is no longer posterior, woohoo! My BP was slightly elevated, not even as bad as some other days. But the nurse didn't like it so gave me a urine test..no protein :happydance: Had a cervical check, only 1cm dialated and very little thinning :(

So maybe my thoughts/feelings on delivering early was all just wishful thinking. lol. We shall see :)


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian - The gel releases slowly over a 24hr period, so they just let you go home after thy monitor you over a 2hr period. With my last induction, I got the gel the night before my induction and only had to stay for one hour after I got the gel. I started going into labor that night. I was 39+6 when I got the gel with DS1. I am 38 +3 today, it might not work as well seeing I am getting earlier this time.

Glad your appt went well and 1cm is pretty good. I was not even dilated at all yesterday! lol


----------



## missangie

I feel like we are going to have a handful of babies born very very soon!!!!!


----------



## DJF

mum-erin - Congratulations! Hope she gets to come home soon!


----------



## BWilliams

Well I was supposed to be induced March 27 but the hospital is book so I'm on a waiting list :-(


----------



## laura077

mum_erin Congratulations!! Hope she gets to come home quickly.


----------



## Mari30me

Well, the hospital has been full since 630am. They said they would have me come in as soon as a spot opens up. I had a funny feeling this would happen. The same thing happened with my son. I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## Marlee

How are you feeling Mari? Do you think the gel worked?

Husband and I went to get our taxes done today - ugh! We ended up owing money AND the tax place charged us nearly $400! I wouldn't be surprised if I go into labor today - the hearing that def started up some contractions.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> How are you feeling Mari? Do you think the gel worked?
> 
> Husband and I went to get our taxes done today - ugh! We ended up owing money AND the tax place charged us nearly $400! I wouldn't be surprised if I go into labor today - the hearing that def started up some contractions.

I am feeling not too bad today. I am not sure if the gel worked this time. I did not get any contractions this time. When I got it with my son, I went into labor the same day. I am waiting to go into the hospital to at least get examined.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, i havent been on here for a while but i have been stalking you all so thought id pop by to say congrats to those who have had there babies and good luck to us all still waiting.:hugs:

A quick update about my situation, at present my LO is breech and has been since around 32 weeks, ugh! So looks like im heading for a c-section on 5th April at 39+1. I was offered an ECV but turned it down as ive heard how painful and uncomfortable it is and i didnt want LO to be chewed around, my OB dosent think she will turn now as she dosent have much room and its my first baby so my ab muscles are tight, but you never know, still time yet! She is moving around an awful lot and her head is constantly crushing my rib area, eeeekkk, so its not very comfortable, I do think she is quite happy in that position so will just wait and see.:baby:

Will update you all when i get closer to the time and keep stalking to make sure everyone is doing okay.....sending you all lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ Good luck!! I hope they don't keep you waiting too long.

babyhopes2011~ I hope that she turns for you. 

afm~ I started having some painful contractions again last night while cooking dinner. They got worse at about 2am but they aren't regular yet. I have a ton of snot goo coming out of me today and when the contraction hits I can feel the pain in my lady bits now so I am thinking that my cervix has to be doing something. The only bad thing is I have a cold so I feel like crap and 2 of the women that were going to be there when Airy is born are now out of town. Part of me is hoping that this is the start of labor but with having a cold I keep thinking NO not now let me get better first. I don't want to get baby sick. I wonder if they will even allow me to touch her while sick. I would cry if I had to wait to hold my baby. How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Mari30me

I just talked with the hospital and there is still a chance they will get to me tonight. If not, I go and see my OB tomorrow morning.

Wanting - I really hope you go into full labor soon! Sorry you are sick.

Babyhopes - fx'd she will turn last minute for you.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ I don't know what sucks more, having a ton of contractions or having to wait for your induction to get going. At this point I'd say waiting for your induction. I have a ob apt tomorrow and I am going to beg him to at least set an induction date for me so I can look forward to a end date. I don't even care if it's a week or two away I think it would make me feel better just to have it set. I really hope that they have room for you tonight!!! :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
:flow: Tina :flow:


----------



## missangie

blakesmom said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
> :flow: Tina :flow:

Tina!! OH MY GOODNESS!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: That is fantastic news, I will definitely be keeping you and that little babe in my thoughts, I am beyond thrilled for you! and thank you, I am LOVING being a mommy :cloud9:


----------



## Tilly87

blakesmom said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
> :flow: Tina :flow:

Congrats on your BFP Tina!! x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

blakesmom said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
> :flow: Tina :flow:

:happydance:Tina that is GREAT NEWS!!! I am so very very happy for you!! I will be praying that this is a sticky bean for you!! I am wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Dorian

Good morning Ladies,

Babyhopes, hello! I hope baby turns for you. Have you tried getting on all fours for 10 or 15 minutes, 3 or 4 times a day? I hear that helps. Good luck!

Mari, darn, I was hoping the gel would work for you. Good luck today!

Wanting, so sorry you aren't feeling well!! Hope you're at the hospital having your baby right now though!! LOL, fingers crossed.

Congrats Blakesmom!! And good luck, I pray your little bean is a sticky one.


----------



## Mari30me

Congrats Tina!!! So very happy for you:) Fx'd you have a sticky bean:)


AFM, no induction yesterday:( My OB called me at last night to apologize they could not get me in. She told me it was the busiest day she had since she has been working at that hospital. Lol So I am going into to her office today for her to check my cervix to see if the gel did anything. Based on what she tells me I will decide if I want to try again this weekend for the induction or wait until Wednesday when she is on call again. I also do not want to force myself body if it is not quite ready on the weekend. I will definitely need another application of the gel. I am heading out now to see my OB, will update when I get back:)

I hope everyone is well today.


----------



## CBaby84

blakesmom said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
> :flow: Tina :flow:

Congratulations Blakesmom!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ Good luck!!

Dorian~ This baby is never going to come out. :haha: I have my ob apt today and I am going to ask him what the heck is going on because it's like I start to go into labor and then it just stops after hrs of painful contractions. If I am dilated to a 1 then I am going to ask for a sweep to see if that will get things moving. I am also going to see if he will book an induction date for the first week of April. I don't want to mess up my kids easter by going into labor the night before or the day of. I am also worried because starting Monday my kids all have half days at school including my special needs nephew and my mom and I have nobody to watch the kids. Then the next week is spring break so no school at all :dohh: it would be easier if we could set a date so we could try and find child care. Here's hoping that she will come this weekend but as the magic 8ball say's outlook not so good :haha:


----------



## DJF

blakesmom said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!! Congrats to Brooke, MissAngie, mum_erin, mum2beagain and DJF on your babes (hopefully I got everyone in there)!! I just wanted to give an update for those of you who remember me I got a BFP on Tuesday night and am really hoping this one is a keeper---estimating my new due date the end of November. I've been popping in to check up on you all periodically and its super exciting to see babies being born--I hope I can find a great thread like this for my new due date!!
> :flow: Tina :flow:

Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you :)


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies. Just got back from the OB, still not dilated. The baby has dropped a bit, but my cervix is still long. I have been starting to loose my mucus plug since yesterday. My OB is sending me in for another try with the gel tomorrow. So hopefully the gel will take this time, if not, my OB said to wait a couple days and we will try again Tues, Wed next week.


----------



## Marlee

Congrats Tina!!

Mari - praying it works for you this time.

I was having contractions this AM but they've warn off. It's getting harder and harder for me to work at this point and be on my feet all day! I have a lot of respect for those women that work more hours than I do!! Whew! Maybe all of this walking will get things moving!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> I had 3 under 4 too Brooke, it sure took a bit of getting used to, but they are so close now, it's lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone is holding up well today and not too fed up.
> 
> I keep getting tightenings them they die right down again, and have had several bloody shows over the last couple of days, so I was wondering if I'd dilated anymore since the 3cm in hospital and checked myself (very carefully I might add, with gloves and I'm quite confident in how to check as a friend who is a midwife showed me in a previous pregnancy).....and I'm at least 5cm.but probably more, and can feel babies head in the membranes which was amazing!! Just wondering now how long I can possibly stay like that, especially when plug is gone!?
> Nice to know things are heading in the right direction
> 
> I though I knew how to check myself because I did it with my other kids and was spot on and the dang L&D nurse told me that I am wrong and am just finding a cervical fold. I swear she is wrong!! I can feel the slimy sack and the bones in her head. I wonder if they are wrong or maybe my cervix has moved out :haha: I have pushed past her head and all I find is a dead end, I can't find this little bump she was talking about. But I guess if she is wrong then so is my OB, I am going to ask him at my next apt what it is I am finding if it's not my cervix. Then again everyone that checks me all give me different dilation's the only thing they all agree on is the 90% effaced and the +1 other than that they will either say I am closed or a finger tip. That's 1cm right? I had bloody show Friday, tons on Sat and some on Sunday. Now I only get small amounts of snot here and there. What I would give for the ob to say that I am at 5cms!!!Click to expand...

Hmmm...tricky, cervical fold? I've not heard of that before. I'm hoping I checked right and think I did as I found pretty much what they did at the hospital, dilated slightly more but not an awful lot...surprises me that I've just stayed dilated and with memrane intact for two weeks, even since I had bloody show a few days ago. Wonder how much longer this lil lass is gonna make me wait, lol.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congrats on your bfp Blakesmom, praying for a lovely sticky one for you.

Great news that your baba is are here mum_erin  

Missangie, that pic is way too cute....so broody now!


----------



## mum_erin

thank you all for the messages, myself and OH appreciate them very much. it has been a stressful, emotional and a whirlwind few days to say the least but we are getting there. Ruby is as perfect as perfect can be. very surreal that i now have two children! so far no date has been given for her homecoming but its looking like it'll be around her due date. she's poorly but doing well, i just can't believe shes here!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am so excited!!!!! I just got home from my OB apt and I am now 2cms dilated 100% effaced and she is lower in there I was at a +1 but he didn't say if I have hit +2 just that she was lower. I guess these painful contractions are doing something after all. All I have left to do is dilate 8 more cms and I will have my baby. He said that I am still in early labor with the way my contractions have been and the fact that I am now having change with my cervix. So sense Wednesday I have dilated 1 and a half cm :happydance: I am getting closer!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Sorry it's been so long!
I really hope all of you are doing well! My laptop charger broke and I am waiting for a new one so I haven't written his birth story cause it would just take wayyy too long on my iPhone! I will go back and check to see what I have missed :)
Dylan has Lost Over a pound and is jaundiced so I have been taking him to the doctors often. The doctors Want me to supplement with formula to try and bring his weight back up and flush the jaundice faster... Breastfeeding has been rough.. He eats 3x and hour so my milk doesn't even have a chance to replenish and he gets mad. 
I really can't believe he is a week today! It's going by wayyyy too fast! 
I can't wait for all of you to be holding your LO's!! 
Wanting- omg yay so happy you have progressed so far!!! Your labor is going to be so quick!


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies! How's everyone feeling? No updates this weekend so I'm curious if there are any new babies??

I worked all day yesterday and did yardwork today - can't believe I'm 38 weeks pregnant and still doing normal work lol.

I have my next OB appt tomorrow - hoping for some progress!

Hoping all is well!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

No baby for me yet. I had a break from contractions but they started in again today but yet again they aren't regular. They just hurt and makes me hurt in my lady bits. I try to not mind because these are the same kind that got me dilated and effaced to where I am now. I am still having snot crap coming out and it's had blood in it off and on yesterday and today. Gosh I am kicking myself for getting so excited and forgetting to ask for a sweep. I won't be forgetting on Friday if I am still pregnant then, I have a feeling I will be, I have a feeling that I am going to have to be induced and that scars the crap out of me. My ob thinks that she is going to be well over 7lbs when she is born/if she is born now so the thought of going longer...I may have to have a c section. I just can't take being pregnant anymore and even though I try everything I can everyday I can't get her out!!!

Marlee~ Congrats on being 38 weeks!! I hope that your lo comes out very very soon!! Hang in there the best you can until that point. Try to keep busy and your mind off the birth because it's causing me to become very depressed.


----------



## mum_erin

just updating you all on Ruby. she is not making as much progress as the doctors would have liked so has been moved to the high dependency NICU in the hospital. if anyone else has had a premature child then i completely sympathise, this has been the hardest thing ever. still haven't had the chance to hold my little girl so hoping that day comes sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dorian

:hugs:Hang in there Brooke. Your milk should start to stabilze soon. Hope the jaundice goes away soon too. Glad to hear everything else is going well.

Marlee, I can't believe I'm at 10 days till due date!! I think baby is engaged now, at least he feels even lower than he did. Which hurts, lol. I'm finally seeing a bit of mucus, not a lot, just a bit, but I hope that means things are going to move along now!! I am SO ANXIOUS to meet my little one.

Oh Erin :hugs: I'm sorry Ruby isn't doing well. I do know how hard this is for you. My first was a premie. I couldn't hold him till he was 7days old and he came home at day 13. That was so hard! Keeping you all in my prayers.

Wanting. Don't be worried about induction. I would think they would use some gel on your cervix, as you are dilating/contracting. I had the gel on my last baby, and it worked within an hour or two. Had my baby 7hrs later. The contractions were a bit harsher, but that was all. I was still able to shower, walk, sit on the ball, etc.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum_erin said:


> just updating you all on Ruby. she is not making as much progress as the doctors would have liked so has been moved to the high dependency NICU in the hospital. if anyone else has had a premature child then i completely sympathise, this has been the hardest thing ever. still haven't had the chance to hold my little girl so hoping that day comes sooner rather than later.

Awww hun, I'm so sorry you are having a rough time of it so unfair. I really hope Ruby picks up soon abs that you her to hold her, you are in my prayers tonight xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Erin~ I hope that things start going better with Ruby :hugs:!!

Dorian~ I am happy that you are getting mucus!! I hope it means things are moving along for you as well. OMG 10 days until your due date!!! I think I have the same, are you due April 4th too? I have had to have the ob break my water with 2 of my kids because of my labor starting and then stopping but I was 35+5 and 37+1 weeks. With my 35 week baby they broke it because I was dilated 4~5 cm and my first baby was only a 5hr labor so I guess they wanted control because it would take a hour for me to go home and then come back. I was only in labor for 2 hrs with her so it's a good thing they did. My 3rd daughter my water broke on it's own at 34wks and her labor was 9 hrs 40 mins long. My body wasn't ready I guess but then my son came at 39 weeks on the dot. Part of me is now hoping that she will do the same and be here Wednesday morning. :shrug: 

Mari~ Did you have your baby? I have been watching for your post!!!


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Wanting, did you just have to have your waters broke? or did you have some drugs to help things along too? Yes, I am due April 4th!! :D But like you, would REALLY like to have baby this week!! lol


----------



## brookettc3

Wanting- sorry your little girl isn't here yet! She must be extra comfy!
Mum-Erin I am so sorry Ruby isn't doing quite as well as they would like I really really hope you can bring your little trooper home soon! 
Dorian- thank you very much! I hcant wait for Breastfeeding to get easier! 
Mari- hope all is well and you are holding your LO right now! 

AFM- Dylans jaundice is better thank god but his weight is still low... He has a doctors appr today to re weigh him and discuss options further. He had an spot scheduled for Wednesday to have his circumcision done but I think I will cancel that until he is doing better. 
My ow really AFM lol my body is so sore! My stomach muscles ache do bad I really hope you guys don't experience this I think maybe it's because he is my third I really don't know but I feel like I have been hit by a train LOL!!! So worth it though!!! I am already planning my fourth! Dylan is such a blessing and I thank god every day to gave him here with me safe and sound in my arms


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Dorian said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Wanting, did you just have to have your waters broke? or did you have some drugs to help things along too? Yes, I am due April 4th!! :D But like you, would REALLY like to have baby this week!! lol

Yeah all they have to do is break my waters and my body kicked into gear within 30 mins. With my first they did give me a drip after I pushed for over 2hrs but they didn't turn down the epidural and I couldn't feel anything, not even if I was breathing. So I really think if they would of turned it off/down I could of pushed better..well that and the ob had to cut me twice so her head would come out. My body wasn't giving to let her come. That's so cool that we have the same due date. Oh I hope that both our babies come this week!!!

Brooke~ I am happy that Dylan is doing better. I really hope that he has gained weight! I so wish Airyonna would just come out. I am getting really worried about her weight. I asked my ob about what he was thinking she might weigh at birth and he said that he's having a hard time guessing because from the looks of me and my bump the baby would be 5~6lbs but she has always been right on track when they measured her on the u/s so over 6lbs. They never checked her weight in a scan only the bone in her leg so I am hoping that he is wrong and she is still under 7lbs. I really don't want to have to have a c section because they didn't keep a eye on her weight. He said that it's not so much as the baby fat/weight on the baby but the bone structure. I don't know if I believe that but I keep trying to tell myself that my mom is only 5'2 and weighed 100lbs when she had me and I was 8 lbs 3oz 21 inches long so if she can do it so can I...right? After all I am 5'4 and 122lbs right now. I am a little worried that I haven't gained any weight in 2 weeks and this last apt I had lost a lb but my ob said that he's not worried. I wonder how she is gaining any weight if I'm not? IDK :shrug:


----------



## Tilly87

mum_erin said:


> just updating you all on Ruby. she is not making as much progress as the doctors would have liked so has been moved to the high dependency NICU in the hospital. if anyone else has had a premature child then i completely sympathise, this has been the hardest thing ever. still haven't had the chance to hold my little girl so hoping that day comes sooner rather than later.

You and Ruby are in my thoughts, hope she starts doing better soon x


----------



## Marlee

Wanting - try not to worry too much. I know it's easier said than done, but you would hope the doctors have done this enough they would keep you and the baby's best interest at heart and want you both to be safe! 

Brooke - glad to hear dylan is doing better! Can't wait to see pics!

AFM - I have my 38 week appt today. I'm a little worried that I'm not feeling anything at all, not even feeling as pregnant as I am. So I'm thinking I'm going to go late! Lol I'm just thankful for the days I've been feeling pretty good and trying to enjoy the end of my pregnancy.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, no baby yet:( After talking with the on call OB on Sat, I decided to wait and get the gel Tues monring. He thought my body would react better to the gel if I was over 39 weeks. Plus, I do not want to force my body to do something that it is not quite ready for. He said I would be a higher risk for csection and also after 39 weeks, the lungs in the baby should be 100%. So here I am still pregnant!! lol I spent the weekend relaxing alot.:) I have been assured they will not let me go over due. I have the get the gel tomorrow and hopefully the induction on Wed.
I am 39 weeks now, yay!! 

How is everyone? I need to go back and read everything I missed over the weekend:)


----------



## Mari30me

mum_erin said:


> just updating you all on Ruby. she is not making as much progress as the doctors would have liked so has been moved to the high dependency NICU in the hospital. if anyone else has had a premature child then i completely sympathise, this has been the hardest thing ever. still haven't had the chance to hold my little girl so hoping that day comes sooner rather than later.


Awww..I am sorry to hear:hugs: I hope she picks up soon so you can hold her. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies, no baby yet:( After talking with the on call OB on Sat, I decided to wait and get the gel Tues monring. He thought my body would react better to the gel if I was over 39 weeks. Plus, I do not want to force my body to do something that it is not quite ready for. He said I would be a higher risk for csection and also after 39 weeks, the lungs in the baby should be 100%. So here I am still pregnant!! lol I spent the weekend relaxing alot.:) I have been assured they will not let me go over due. I have the get the gel tomorrow and hopefully the induction on Wed.
> I am 39 weeks now, yay!!
> 
> How is everyone? I need to go back and read everything I missed over the weekend:)

Can't believe the gel didn't work! baby obviously is quite happy at the mo lol. Good luck hope it happens soon for you x

Feeling ok here, really tired but zero labour symptoms yet x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, no baby yet:( After talking with the on call OB on Sat, I decided to wait and get the gel Tues monring. He thought my body would react better to the gel if I was over 39 weeks. Plus, I do not want to force my body to do something that it is not quite ready for. He said I would be a higher risk for csection and also after 39 weeks, the lungs in the baby should be 100%. So here I am still pregnant!! lol I spent the weekend relaxing alot.:) I have been assured they will not let me go over due. I have the get the gel tomorrow and hopefully the induction on Wed.
> I am 39 weeks now, yay!!
> 
> How is everyone? I need to go back and read everything I missed over the weekend:)
> 
> Can't believe the gel didn't work! baby obviously is quite happy at the mo lol. Good luck hope it happens soon for you x
> 
> Feeling ok here, really tired but zero labour symptoms yet xClick to expand...

I know!! I was so thinking the gel would work for me on the first try! lol When I had it with my son, it put me into labor within 3hrs, but I was over 39 weeks then. I am hoping when I go in tomorrow the second attempt will be more successful:)

I am super tired too. I cannot wait to have my energy back:)


----------



## Mari30me

wanting - sorry your labor has not picked up yet. I really hope she decides to come soon for you:) Hang in there, I am sure it won't be much longer.

Brooke - glad to hear Dylan's jaundice is getting better. I hope he has gained weight and his appt goes well. Keep us posted.

Marlee - congrats on 38 weeks and good luck at your appt today:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ I was thinking about you all weekend..lol I really hope that the gel works for you tomorrow!! I have totally gave up on going into labor on my own and I am now waiting for my apt on Friday so I can get a sweep and book my induction. I guess she is way too happy in there.


----------



## Mari30me

wanting - I really hope the gel works for me tomorrow too! I hope your doc will give you a sweep on Friday. I have a feeling that is all you will need to bring on your labor. I definitely think our babies are way to comfy inside!! lol


----------



## Marlee

Well...my baby doesn't look like he has any plans of making an entrance any time soon lol. I'm not dilated AT ALL and I've been feeling way too good! I went after my appointment and got a mani and pedi I had gotten a gift card for 6 months ago and was just waiting for now to use. I was hoping the foot massage might help, but it just made me sleepy, so I took a good nap. Oh, and I enjoyed some ice cream haha. I've lost a pound and last week I didn't grow so this week I'm measuring 37cm. So hopefully baby won't be huge like my sisters! Now just more waiting...she did say at 40 weeks I can book an induction if I want, but they encourage I wait as long as possible to encourage spontaneous labor.


----------



## Dorian

Mari, I've forgotten...what's the reason you are doing gel? instead of going natural? I hope it works for you tomorrow!!

Marlee, you still have time. LOL, maybe you'll start dilating and such this week. Glad you got a pedi/mini to make you feel good :)


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian said:


> Mari, I've forgotten...what's the reason you are doing gel? instead of going natural? I hope it works for you tomorrow!!
> 
> Marlee, you still have time. LOL, maybe you'll start dilating and such this week. Glad you got a pedi/mini to make you feel good :)

I had a very complicated birth with my dd. She had swallowed meconium and needed to be pulled out with forceps. When she was born, she did not respond right away. They respiratory team had to come in and help clear her air way. She also had to spend time in the special care nursery after. Not hearing her cry right away was so terrifying. She was also in quite a bit of shock. Her head was very large, I could not push her out on my own. She was also 9lb11oz. I had some bad hemorrhaging after she was born. The birth was very tough on me and I tore badly. My OB does not want me to go over due because there is a risk this can happen again, especially with larger babies. I was induced with my son by 40 weeks and his birth went alot better and he was still 9lb7oz! lol 

I do hope the gel works tomorrow too:)


----------



## Marlee

Mari - hoping the gel works for you as well! So exciting to know your LO one will be here in no time!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ I have everything crossed (other than my legs I don't want to keep my lo in) that it works for you tomorrow!! I know how ready I am for this to be over even though I don't want the pain of giving birth. I am sooo hoping that a sweep is all it takes to get this baby out!!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx everyone:) I will keep you posted tomorrow and Wed.

Marlee - Thanx:) That is great you got a mani/pedi, I so should have done that on the weekend!! Hopefully you will start dilating soon, 40 weeks is not far off now:)

Wanting - Thanx so much, I am so hoping my body is ready to go now. I am so ready for this to be over, but not looking forward to the labor pains either! I hope you get you sweep on Friday and it puts you right into labor:)


----------



## Mari30me

I also forgot to tell you ladies we FINALLY decided on a name for our little guy!!!

His name will be Landon Robert. I am so excited to finally meet him:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari30me said:


> I also forgot to tell you ladies we FINALLY decided on a name for our little guy!!!
> 
> His name will be Landon Robert. I am so excited to finally meet him:)

I am in love with that name!!!! Great choice and I am sure that he will love it!!
I can't wait to read your birth story and see photos of baby Landon!!!:happydance:


----------



## missangie

love the name Landon! So exciting!


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck today Mari, i hope things start for you x


----------



## Dorian

OIC Mari, good luck [email protected]!


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx so much everyone!! I will be calling the hospital 15min to see when I can go in:) I am getting really anxious now! I so hope it all goes to plan this time. 

I will definitely keep you all updated:)


----------



## BWilliams

Today I go in to get my membranes stripped so fingers crossed it works! Mari good luck!


----------



## mum_erin

hi everyone. thanks for the messages regarding Ruby. i can't believe she is now 1 week old. time flies. still no change in her condition, though her jaundice has now gone. 

sorry i havent had the chance to post properly but good luck to you all with everything coming up. hopefully next time i check in then we'll have some more babies! thank you all once again.


----------



## BWilliams

A second after I posted my last post my doctor called and said they got me in for tonight to be induced I just have to call at 7: 30 to make sure they have a room available so fingers crossed they can get me in! I can't believe the day is finally maybe here!


----------



## Mari30me

BWilliams said:


> A second after I posted my last post my doctor called and said they got me in for tonight to be induced I just have to call at 7: 30 to make sure they have a room available so fingers crossed they can get me in! I can't believe the day is finally maybe here!

Wow, that is great news!! Fx'd they do have a bed for you and that that you will be holding your LO soon:) Good luck!!


----------



## Mari30me

mum_erin said:


> hi everyone. thanks for the messages regarding Ruby. i can't believe she is now 1 week old. time flies. still no change in her condition, though her jaundice has now gone.
> 
> sorry i havent had the chance to post properly but good luck to you all with everything coming up. hopefully next time i check in then we'll have some more babies! thank you all once again.

Glad to hear her jaundice is gone and hopefully she starts to get stronger soon:)


----------



## Tilly87

BWilliams said:


> A second after I posted my last post my doctor called and said they got me in for tonight to be induced I just have to call at 7: 30 to make sure they have a room available so fingers crossed they can get me in! I can't believe the day is finally maybe here!

Good luck, i hope your LO comes soon x


----------



## Tilly87

Went to my midwife appointment today and baby and i are both fine, he is still head down but not engaged at all!! I am so hoping he is not to late as my daughters birthday is the 17th x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ Good luck today!!! I hope that things work out for you and that you get to have Landon!!

Tilly87~ I am happy that both you and baby are doing great. 

BWilliams~ That's great!! Good luck, I hope that you have a easy L&D. 

mum_erin~ I am happy that Ruby's jaundice is better now. Wow a week old, that has gone fast. I hope that she gets all the way better very soon so you can take her home.


afm~ Nothing exciting going on here. I can't believe that I will be 39 weeks tomorrow!! I have 3 days until my next ob apt so for me it's just more sitting and waiting. :dohh:


----------



## BWilliams

Thanks girls I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Dorian

Afternoon Ladies,

Heeheee...I convinced dh to give a living loving last night..hoping it's going to help move things along. I did have some contractions last night, but just a few.

Good luck Mari! Nice name you picked out

Glad to hear things are going well Tilly!

Bwilliams, good luck to you!

Erin, glad Ruby is starting to do better.

Yup, 39 wks tomorrow here too :) Hoping we both have our babies soon Wanting. LOL...I say that everyday, I know...lol


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! 

Just got back from the hospital. This time they inserted cervadil in me. It is like a tampon that slowly releases the gel over 12 hours. I did get 2 contractions while I was there. I hope this is the start of something!!! I have to go back in tomorrow morning to continue the induction process. Fx'd they will not be a busy as last week. 

They also checked my cervix, it is still long, but 1.5cm dilated!! Finally some progress:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ That's fantastic!! I hope that they have a spot for you tomorrow!!

Dorian~ Our babies better get the memo that it's time to get out!! Wow 39 weeks. I don't know if i should be happy or cry. This has to end soon right?


----------



## Marlee

can you believe some people go to 42 weeks and further!? Ahh


----------



## Mari30me

I do not know how ladies go to 42 weeks or later, that is crazy to me!! I went to 41+1 with my dd and that was horrible enough for me. 

I am having constant pressure in my bum now, so I really hope that means I am progressing.


----------



## Marlee

Mari - I feel that way sometimes when I'm working and on my feet a lot - like right on my tail bone!!

Right now I'm so itchy I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wanting & Dorian - I do hope your babies come soon!! Would be so neat if we had them all this week:)

Tilly - I am glad your appt went well and that is great the baby is head down:)


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Mari - I feel that way sometimes when I'm working and on my feet a lot - like right on my tail bone!!
> 
> Right now I'm so itchy I can hardly stand it!!!

I was so itchy when I was pregnant with my dd I could not stand it either!! My cousin itching was so bad in her pregnancy, she needed meds. She was itching herself until she bled. I felt so bad for her. I hope your itching goes away soon.

My pressure is right in my rectum and I constantly feel like I have to go #2. I am also getting random contractions.


----------



## Marlee

I've got some scabs on my stomach where I scratched so bad in my sleep I didn't realize it! It's been really bad!


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I've got some scabs on my stomach where I scratched so bad in my sleep I didn't realize it! It's been really bad!

Poor you, that really sucks. :( Do you have any creams that work? How long have you had the itching?


----------



## Marlee

I've had it for about a month I would say. I keep lotion by my bed so when I wake up I can put it on. But I've tried lotions, heavy creams...expensive creams made for burns etc, I've even tried products like aquaphor but I'm still itchy! I guess I will ask next week, it always slips my mind at my appointments and now I'm so close to the end, I just figure it would end after the baby comes!


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I've had it for about a month I would say. I keep lotion by my bed so when I wake up I can put it on. But I've tried lotions, heavy creams...expensive creams made for burns etc, I've even tried products like aquaphor but I'm still itchy! I guess I will ask next week, it always slips my mind at my appointments and now I'm so close to the end, I just figure it would end after the baby comes!

That is awful:( I would definitely ask at your next DR appt if there is anything they can give you. GL and I hope you do not have to suffer for too much longer.


----------



## Marlee

thank you! How are you feeling btw?


----------



## Mari30me

I have been starting to get consistant contraction for the past hour. They are about 5-7min apart. Fx'd the cervadil is doing what it is supposed to do:)


----------



## Marlee

:happydance: woo hoo! Happy dance for you!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ I am so excited for you!! It's not going to be much longer now, How are you feeling? Do they hurt really bad? I know dumb question but I am so scared of the labor pain.


----------



## Mari30me

wanting - I am still feeling pretty good. They do not hurt too much yet, but are getting stronger:) My contrations never really get too strong anyway. I have always needed pitocoin to get them stronger and closer together.

I really hope this is it. This better not be the cervadil teasing me! lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

If it is we could always beat it up..lol I don't think it's teasing you though. I am sure that you will be holding Landon tomorrow!!!


----------



## missangie

oooh Mari, I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> I've had it for about a month I would say. I keep lotion by my bed so when I wake up I can put it on. But I've tried lotions, heavy creams...expensive creams made for burns etc, I've even tried products like aquaphor but I'm still itchy! I guess I will ask next week, it always slips my mind at my appointments and now I'm so close to the end, I just figure it would end after the baby comes!

my friend ended up getting induced just before 39 weeks because she was so itchy at the end! Hope you get some relief soon


----------



## Marlee

Miss Angie - I hope you and Parker are doing well! I can't get over how precious he is!!

I can't wait for the DR to open...it's only 4am so I still have a few hours. I'm tired of the itching, I was actually scratching skin off last night, I put socks on so I couldn't touch it, but it got so bad it was actually causing my tachycardia to flare up, which is not good!


----------



## missangie

Thank you! I am so in love with this little guy 

are you itchy everywhere? or just your tummy or what? how miserable :-(


----------



## Marlee

it started off with just my stomach, which I figured was just from the skin stretching (i've gotten the dreaded stretchmarks...ugh) then my thighs...but yesterday I started getting it on my feet, which is almost impossible to itch!! Not only because I can't reach, but because it's the sides and bottom!


----------



## Marlee

since I never sleep now, I've started a fun mommy blog to give me something to focus my energy on :) https://diapersandmascara.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dorian

Marlee said:


> can you believe some people go to 42 weeks and further!? Ahh

My third baby was born at wk 40+12!! ugh. But then, my previous pregnancies were very, very easy. I didn't feel all this pressure/pain like I am with this one. So I wasn't very uncomfortable.

I'm sorry for all the terrible itching Marlee!

I hope you're in the hospital delivering Mari!!

I've had a bit more mucus and a few real contractions! I seem to get them at night/early morning the past few nights. Woohoo..I hope it's soon now!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I hope that everyone is doing well today. It's amazing to know that 2 more babies are about to be born and it might be today!!! I had the worst night's sleep ever, as in I didn't get any really. Maybe about 2hrs at the most. I don't really know why I can't seem to sleep. I am hoping to get a few more hrs but I guess the sandman forgot to stop by and give me the sleeping dust..lol 

Wow I have made it to 39 weeks!!! Congrats Dorian on being 39 weeks as well. One week until our due dates!!!! I really hope that neither of us make it to 40 weeks. My kids and oh are going crazy waiting for her to come out. I had trouble sitting up this morning and my oh asked if I was in labor. The other day he was on the phone on his way home from work and heard my daughter playing and asked if it was the baby..lol Yeah like I wouldn't of called him while I was in labor.

Marlee~ I hope that you feel better with the itching!! 

Mari~ I hope that things are going good for you and that you are holding Landon right now or that you will be very soon.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi, I hour everyone it's well today and that you are in the middle of delivering mari!

Dorian how are those contractions coming along now?

I had contractions all last night and this morning, very painful in my lower back so got checked out arty the hospital today and I'm 4cm dilated and head is 4/5 engaged and cervix is very favorable so hoping with fingers crossed that birth is close. The midwife said that with how quick my labors usually are...a couple of great contractions and she'll be right out!!.I really hope so.


----------



## Marlee

Wanting - I was up all night too! I get so hot and now with the itching...we could have chatted lol.

Pink - good luck! 

I can't wait to hear if there are any new babies today or tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

My contractions got to 3min apart at 4am, and then the started to slow down. I fell asleep til 6 and they had stopped completely. For 8 hrs I had consistent contractions, now nothing. I feel so defeated. I still have constant pressure in my bum and cramping sometimes. I called at 630am to find out when I could go in for the drip, and they were BUSY!!! Grrrr. They are thinking I can probably come in the afternoon. I have to call back in 30 min to get more of an idea of the time. I am about to loose it! Fx'd I get the full induction today.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

PinkmummyOf3~ That's great!! I hope that you have your baby soon :happydance:

Marlee~ I am so dang tired today. I had contractions all night but so far I haven't gone into labor. If I would of known I would of been up for all night chatting.

Mari~ They better finish your induction today!! Good luck!!

I got a call from my ob's and they are having me some in tomorrow!!! I am so going to get him to give me a sweep so if I'm lucky this will be over with this weekend. This is what I am hoping will happen. Sweep at about 9:15am labor to kick in sometime later in the day and baby born Friday morning home on Saturday!! That would be GREAT!!!


----------



## Marlee

Mari - I'm so sorry! That is SO frustrating!! Wishing you lots of luck

I called the DR this AM about the itching and they had me come in right away. Guess they are concerned about liver function. I should get blood work back this afternoon. If I have any issue I will have to have this baby in the next day or two...but I really don't think I have whatever it is! Just being cautious. I just am so damn itchy!!

They also did a monitor and baby did really well! Lots of kicks, I even had 2 contractions in 20 minutes, didn't even notice!


----------



## Tilly87

Marlee- I am super itchy to but mine is all over my belly and nothing seems to ease the itching, i saw my midwife yesterday and she said it was from how stretched my skin is now and that they recommend bio-oil or e45 cream.

Mari- I hope things are coming along for you now!

So glad some of you are having contractions now, hopefully we will have some more babies by monday!

I have been for a super long walk today it is so hot here and i am exhausted! I walk everyday but not as far as i have today so i hope that he decides to drop down and engage soon lol x


----------



## Marlee

That's what I assumed this was but its on my hands and feet so they were concerned about that.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee - I hope everything is ok with your blood tests. GL :)

AFM - I just called the hospital and I was told to call back at 5pm:( They are still busy!!! She also told me there is a very high chance my induction could be pushed until tomorrow. I am about to loose my mind!! I will keep you ladies upated, but for now, no news to report.


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Hi, I hour everyone it's well today and that you are in the middle of delivering mari!
> 
> Dorian how are those contractions coming along now?
> 
> I had contractions all last night and this morning, very painful in my lower back so got checked out arty the hospital today and I'm 4cm dilated and head is 4/5 engaged and cervix is very favorable so hoping with fingers crossed that birth is close. The midwife said that with how quick my labors usually are...a couple of great contractions and she'll be right out!!.I really hope so.

Good luck!!! I hope you will be holding you LO soon:)


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Wanting, so sorry you couldn't sleep last night! Were you able to nap at all today? WOOHOO...good luck at your apt tomorrow. I hope they sweep you and it happens. You and I can BOTH be in the hospital in the next few days, along with Mari and Pink!! 

I had my checkup today. MW did a dilation check, I'm between 2.5-3cm dilated and I think she said 20% effaced :happydance: but baby is not engaged...but, I've had some bloody show since!! And some contractions early this morning. My Bp was also very high, but after laying on my left side for 5 min and retaking it, it went down. Whew! So MW told me to rest a lot... then also told me it's time to get baby out. lol... so that means walking to me. ROFL.

Pink, I sure hope it happens for you soon too. Wouldn't that be cool!!

Mari, ugh, so sorry your contractions stopped!! UGH. Have you been walking today? Maybe that will helps things along.

Hope they helped you with the itching Marlee, and your liver is ok.

Hope the walking helps Tilly!


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian - I have been walking and sitting on my excercise ball all day!! lol I might try dtd with hubby tonight. lol

I just talked with the hospital and I will probably not be going in tonight. My induction will probably be tomorrow. I just hope tomorrow is a good day and I will not be pushed back again. So frustrating, but going to try and have a nice evening.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Dorian~ 2.5-3 cms that's fantastic!!! I really am hoping that I will be even more dilated tomorrow. Oh he is going to do a sweep or I will be turning into a crying pregnant fit throwing mess. :haha: I got in a short nap before the kids got home from school. I am sooo tired. I better be able to sleep tonight. I can't take this whole no sleep thing. I swear I will get more sleep with Airyonna here than I am getting now. Wouldn't it be funny if we were all in labor at the same time.

Mari~ I am so sorry that they are making you wait until tomorrow. I would be so irritated!! At the hospital where I will be delivering at when they induce you you go in the night before and they put in the cervidil (sp?) and then you stay over night then in the morning if your cervix has changed they either break your waters or start the drip. I really though it was like that everywhere. I am really sorry that your contractions stopped. Yes try dtd to get them going again.


----------



## Mari30me

I got in for my induction tonight!! Waters have been broken, 3cm dilated and I got my epidural:) He is coming today!!! Will keep you all posted. Yay!!


----------



## Tilly87

Good luck Mari!! So excited for you! x

Dorian- That is great news that you are dilated, i hope your wait isn't to much longer! x

Wanting- I hope your appointment goes well today and you get your sweep! x

I am exhausted the last few nights i have got up so many times in the night, i can't wait for my girls to break up from school on friday so i can get some rest! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Contractions died down, again! Arrrgh, lol. The more this happens, the more I think it will just go like my last two labours....no pain until waters break and then contractions straight away overlapping and babies born very quickly....just as well I'm booked in for a home birth!

Mari I'm so pleased for you, will be keeping my eyes peeled for an update....got a feeling we're gonna have a whole load of newborns very soon ;-)


----------



## Marlee

Yay Mari, finally!

It's not even April yet and so many babies! I hope I'm not the last one to have mine lol.

My liver levels came back normal today, but I guess I have to wait for the bile acids to come back, it's more sensitive to cholestasis. I'm so itchy I can't sleep again.


----------



## missangie

woohoo Mari! Hope everything goes smoothly and cant wait to hear an update and hopefully see a picture of your sweet baby


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ That's great!!! I am so happy for you. I hope that your holding your sweet baby right now. I can't wait to see pic's of Landon!!

Another night of not being able to sleep. The sad thing is I think I pee'd while I was sleeping thanks to one of those dang dreams about having to use the bathroom. I woke up right away and wasn't wet and went to the bathroom and had my normal huge pee so I though I was in the clear on wetting myself but then I was sitting here and feeling wet down there so I went to the bathroom to change my pad and it was wet, really wet. I guess I pee'd after all. So I put on a new pad just to see what happens just in case it was my waters and not wee. I tried to smell it but I have a stuffy nose so that did me no good. My apt is in about 5 hrs now and I can't wait. I really hope that he does a sweep and that kick starts my labor!! I am also going to try and remember to pick up a big bag of candy peppermints because I can't stop eating my tums because of my craving being so intense for the peppermint. I am hoping the candy will stop it. My other really strong craving was for lemon pine sol. That one scared me but my family bought me tons of lemonade and that helped it. Oh my mom came over last night with a huge pineapple that my step dad picked up..lol He asked her if she knew how long I was going to keep this baby in. I guess he can't wait to meet her. It's really funny that he is going as crazy as I am waiting for her to come out. Anyways I hope that you are all doing good today.


----------



## Mari30me

Landon is here!! Born March 29th at 430am. He weighed 7lb6oz:) My smallest baby yet! I only pushed for 2minutes!! Will post pics and birth story when I get home. 

I hope everyone is well:)


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats Mari so happy to hear you LO is finally here! :) :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

Congrats Mari on Landon, cant wait too see pics!:hugs:

Well nothing to report from me, baby still breech so 7 days too go until c-section day! I havent had any contractions so too speak just braxton hicks here n there so i really dont think labour would be happening for me anytime soon anyway! :cry:

Not long too go for us all girls........:hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

woohoo, congrats mari on the birth of baby Landon


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mari~ Congrats on the birth of Landon!! I am so happy that you have your little man :happydance:

Well I just got home from my apt and I am 3~4 cm dilated still 100% effaced my cervix has moved forward and baby is still +1!!! I am pretty sure he did the sweep because he was twisting his hand while in there and OMG there was a lot of bloody mucus when he was done and there still is. I had to change my pad when I got home. He didn't book my induction because he said that he doesn't think I will make it to the 4th, so anytime now. I also have cramping going on and just walking to the bathroom will cause me to have a contraction. :happydance:


----------



## Marlee

Mari - finally!! So excited for you and can't wait to see Landon!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> Mari~ Congrats on the birth of Landon!! I am so happy that you have your little man :happydance:
> 
> Well I just got home from my apt and I am 3~4 cm dilated still 100% effaced my cervix has moved forward and baby is still +1!!! I am pretty sure he did the sweep because he was twisting his hand while in there and OMG there was a lot of bloody mucus when he was done and there still is. I had to change my pad when I got home. He didn't book my induction because he said that he doesn't think I will make it to the 4th, so anytime now. I also have cramping going on and just walking to the bathroom will cause me to have a contraction. :happydance:

Ooh that sounds very promising...fingers crossed


----------



## Marlee

I've been having contractions today but they aren't' very long. I'm so anxious too waiting for my lab results!


----------



## BWilliams

Deegan Ryan is here via emergency C-section 3.28.12 weighing 7 pounds even & 20 1/4 inches long he's doing amazing! He's so cute and don't & surprised me with a head full of hair!


----------



## Marlee

BWilliams said:


> Deegan Ryan is here via emergency C-section 3.28.12 weighing 7 pounds even & 20 1/4 inches long he's doing amazing! He's so cute and don't & surprised me with a head full of hair!

Congratulations!!!! 

It's baby week!:happydance:


----------



## BWilliams

Mari our babies share a birthday! Mine was born @ 7: 43pm though....congratulations!


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats bwilliams!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats Mari and Bwilliams on your beautiful little boys! x

Good luck Wanting, i hope this is it for you! x

So last night OH and I DTD, something we haven't done in weeks lol!! about half an hour later i started getting contractions, they lasted for about 2hrs, OH was super excited but it was late and i fell asleep so i guess they wore off, so excited to meet my baby now!! x


----------



## Mari30me

Thankyou everyone for all the warm wishes:) We are going home today and I will try and post pics asap. Landon is so cute and has a full head of dark hair! Our other 2 are blondies. So neat to see how different each baby can look:)

Congrats Bwilliams!!! So happy for you and cannot wait to see pics:)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

BWilliams said:


> Deegan Ryan is here via emergency C-section 3.28.12 weighing 7 pounds even & 20 1/4 inches long he's doing amazing! He's so cute and don't & surprised me with a head full of hair!

Congratulations on the birth of Deegan Ryan  , wishing you a speedy recovery after your c section.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

BWilliams said:


> Deegan Ryan is here via emergency C-section 3.28.12 weighing 7 pounds even & 20 1/4 inches long he's doing amazing! He's so cute and don't & surprised me with a head full of hair!

Congrats!! I am so happy for you. I hope that you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Still no baby and no labor :dohh: is this ever going to end? I hate knowing that my OB pretty much said that there will be NO induction because it's better to go into labor on my own. WHAT!!! He's not the one pregnant and feeling like shit. My contractions got to 10 mins apart last night and then stopped and today I am back to having one here and there. I wish I could figure out how to kick start this labor and have my baby. I am going to eat a whole pineapple today and see if that helps. I was so sure that because of bleeding for over 6 hrs after the sweep that it was the start. I have had a ton of bloody show and omg it's gross. It's a lot less today then it was yesterday so it's yet again not looking like it will be today. What's going on with my dang body?????


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hey ladies! Grats on everybody's babies! Can't wait to have mine. I will probably be getting induced on April 20th unless he comes before then but my other 2 boys were both 8 days late so I doubt he is going to come. I have been feeling horrible though. I have been feeling very off since Sunday and have had loose bowels everyday since then. I have also been having tons of what seems like EWCM for the past 3 days... well I had 1 episode of it each of the days but no blood in it, just clear. I have a horrible back ache today as well. I am hopeful that he will come soon on his own but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Dorian

Isaiah Shelton is here too! I had to have a csect also, due to a placental abruption :( On March 29th at 5:30pm. Isaiah weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19inches long.

Congrats Mari and Bwilliams!! What day were both of yours born?


----------



## Marlee

Congrats Dorian! What a tiny guy for his age! Guess now there are only a couple of us left, I won't have anyone to chat with by the time my guy comes lol


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats Dorian!! :) what a teeny tiny little one! 

Here are some photos of my little guy Dylan
 



Attached Files:







305582_2002054908365_1753372530_978558_200039423_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









319846_1999288679211_1753372530_977490_1472048515_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









383556_1999292199299_1753372530_977491_1203614713_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









423775_1969297889460_1753372530_965096_1581652536_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









430467_1966684984139_1753372530_964379_949729608_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brookettc3

...
 



Attached Files:







543314_1999255358378_1753372530_977472_1009565937_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









486441_1974180371519_1753372530_967707_890251052_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0









538868_1999837972943_1753372530_977717_1382808534_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1









484516_1972874898883_1753372530_966818_31081447_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## missangie

ahh Dylan is SO adorable!!


----------



## Projectlover

Cuties!!! Very exciting times.

Hey , ladies...IT'S APRIL!!

LETS GET TO IT.

x


----------



## magicteapot

Esme Holly Luna Berndt is here :D Born 30th March @ 8.34pm, 7lb 2oz. Took me 13.5 hours, and I gave birth at Cheltenham Birth Centre with gas and air and lots of encouragement! Hehe :) xx


----------



## missangie

congrats magic! LOVE the name Esme


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats Dorian!!!!

Brooke~ Dylan is soo cute!!

Congrats magicteapot!!!

So it looks like I am the last one to have the baby. I was L&D last night having really strong and painful contractions every 3 mins lasting 1 min and got to a "good 4cm" and my F'ing OB sent me home. I have been having contractions all night but they don't seem as strong now. I can't do this anymore. It's like I go into labor and then my body say's NO!!! I wish he would just break my waters like my other ob's did so full labor will start. I am going to go to the mall today and walk to see if I can get them going again strong enough so my dumb butt Dr will do something to get this over with!!! Again Congrats to everyone that is holding their babies right now. I am soooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian said:


> Isaiah Shelton is here too! I had to have a csect also, due to a placental abruption :( On March 29th at 5:30pm. Isaiah weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19inches long.
> 
> Congrats Mari and Bwilliams!! What day were both of yours born?

Glad you have your new arrival safe and sound, congratulations


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

magicteapot said:


> Esme Holly Luna Berndt is here :D Born 30th March @ 8.34pm, 7lb 2oz. Took me 13.5 hours, and I gave birth at Cheltenham Birth Centre with gas and air and lots of encouragement! Hehe :) xx

Congratulations, and well done you


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Brooke, Dylan is adorable!
I'm so with you projectlover, let's get labouring!! Lol
I'm so ready now and this is furthest I've ever gotten with any of the others, think I might kill the next "well meaning" person that says they bet this one is late! Not funny


----------



## Marlee

Wantingbbbump said:


> Congrats Dorian!!!!
> 
> Brooke~ Dylan is soo cute!!
> 
> Congrats magicteapot!!!
> 
> So it looks like I am the last one to have the baby. I was L&D last night having really strong and painful contractions every 3 mins lasting 1 min and got to a "good 4cm" and my F'ing OB sent me home. I have been having contractions all night but they don't seem as strong now. I can't do this anymore. It's like I go into labor and then my body say's NO!!! I wish he would just break my waters like my other ob's did so full labor will start. I am going to go to the mall today and walk to see if I can get them going again strong enough so my dumb butt Dr will do something to get this over with!!! Again Congrats to everyone that is holding their babies right now. I am soooooooo jealous!!!


:wave: over here! sometimes I feel invisible...

so happy and excited for everyone! I'm scheduling an induction if LO hasn't come by this weekend!


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations to you all on the birth of your beautiful babies. Dylan is adorable.

Ruby is in the nicu still as she's continuing to have breathing difficulties and still needs a lot of help. it's so horrible seeing her with so many wires etc on her. she'll be 2 weeks on tuesday. OH and i finally got to have our first cuddle with her earlier, it was amazing. very emotional and there were a lot of tears but she finally feels like ours.

on a side note if Ruby could be added to the opening page under the list of arrivals that would be really nice. she was born march 20th.


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian said:


> Isaiah Shelton is here too! I had to have a csect also, due to a placental abruption :( On March 29th at 5:30pm. Isaiah weighed 4lbs 15oz and is 19inches long.
> 
> Congrats Mari and Bwilliams!! What day were both of yours born?

Yay!! Congratulations! I hope you and the baby are recovering well. Landing was born on March 29th at 430am. Our little guys have the same bday:)


----------



## Mari30me

magicteapot said:


> Esme Holly Luna Berndt is here :D Born 30th March @ 8.34pm, 7lb 2oz. Took me 13.5 hours, and I gave birth at Cheltenham Birth Centre with gas and air and lots of encouragement! Hehe :) xx

Congratulations!! What a beautiful name:)


----------



## Mari30me

Brooke - Dylan is absolutely adorable:)

Here is a picture of Landon. I will post more once I transfer the rest from my camera.
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mum_erin

Landon is beautiful. i will post some pics of Ruby when she is home.


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> Congrats Dorian!!!!
> 
> Brooke~ Dylan is soo cute!!
> 
> Congrats magicteapot!!!
> 
> So it looks like I am the last one to have the baby. I was L&D last night having really strong and painful contractions every 3 mins lasting 1 min and got to a "good 4cm" and my F'ing OB sent me home. I have been having contractions all night but they don't seem as strong now. I can't do this anymore. It's like I go into labor and then my body say's NO!!! I wish he would just break my waters like my other ob's did so full labor will start. I am going to go to the mall today and walk to see if I can get them going again strong enough so my dumb butt Dr will do something to get this over with!!! Again Congrats to everyone that is holding their babies right now. I am soooooooo jealous!!!

Wow, 4cm and they did not break your water! Poor you, I hope she comes asap! Yes, walk as much as you can. I know you will be holding your LO soon. Sending active labor vibes your way!!!! Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Congrats on everyone's babies. They are all so cute. I'll show pics as soon as I can. but for now...

Isaiah is back in the hospital. His blood sugars took a bad dip early this morning. We were in the ER for a long while. Our hospital is small, and can't take care of him. So he was flown to an NICU unit down in the big city. We are heading there early in the morning. As we don't know why this happened.

I'll update you all when I get back. If you so prayers, please say one for us all


----------



## Marlee

Dorian said:


> Congrats on everyone's babies. They are all so cute. I'll show pics as soon as I can. but for now...
> 
> Isaiah is back in the hospital. His blood sugars took a bad dip early this morning. We were in the ER for a long while. Our hospital is small, and can't take care of him. So he was flown to an NICU unit down in the big city. We are heading there early in the morning. As we don't know why this happened.
> 
> I'll update you all when I get back. If you so prayers, please say one for us all

keep us posted! prayers and love to you


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian, I am sorry....you are certainly in my prayers hun, I hope your little fella gets better very soon xx


----------



## Mari30me

Dorian - thinking of you and Isaiah. I hope he makes a quick recovery. Praying for your little man.


----------



## Tilly87

Dylan is adorable Brooke, love the pic with your daughter! 

Congrats Dorian i hope your lityle guy gets better soon, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Congrats Magicteapot. 

Nothing to report here, 9days left to go!!! X


----------



## missangie

wantingbbump, any updates? for some reason I came on here this am thinking Id see a birth post from you. I hope so!


----------



## Marlee

Not sure if anyone is interested but looks like I will be induced in the next day or 2


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but looks like I will be induced in the next day or 2

YAY! Its almost time to meet your baby  When will it be set in stone as to the day you will be induced?


----------



## Marlee

tomorrow night I am going in to have the balloon put into my cervix to help dilate and then patocin on Wednesday - so sounds like a slow process! He thinks I DO have cholestasis so he wants to go ahead and get this baby out. They asked if I wanted to go in today but I said as long as the baby is ok, I'd like to have a day to get things ready and that way my mom can be here as well


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Marlee said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but looks like I will be induced in the next day or 2

How exciting....not long now!! I hope it all goes as smoothly and as quickly as possible for you, can't wait to see your announcement and pics! :-D


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> tomorrow night I am going in to have the balloon put into my cervix to help dilate and then patocin on Wednesday - so sounds like a slow process! He thinks I DO have cholestasis so he wants to go ahead and get this baby out. They asked if I wanted to go in today but I said as long as the baby is ok, I'd like to have a day to get things ready and that way my mom can be here as well

what is cholestasis? wishing you a wonderful delivery of your little one!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Marlee said:
> 
> 
> tomorrow night I am going in to have the balloon put into my cervix to help dilate and then patocin on Wednesday - so sounds like a slow process! He thinks I DO have cholestasis so he wants to go ahead and get this baby out. They asked if I wanted to go in today but I said as long as the baby is ok, I'd like to have a day to get things ready and that way my mom can be here as well
> 
> what is cholestasis? wishing you a wonderful delivery of your little one!!Click to expand...

Cholestatis is when there is a reduced flow of bile down the bile ducts in the liver, some leaks out into the blood stream, particularly the acids and cause severe itching on body :-( , goes away after birth. I got tested for I it with two of my pregnancies as I was so itchy, but turned out I only had eczema brought on by pregnancy.


----------



## Tilly87

Yay Marlee, can't wait to see pics of your LO!!

How is everyone? Still pregnant here, no symptoms, twinges etc and haven't had my show, i think this baby is in for the long haul lol x


----------



## brookettc3

Marlee said:


> tomorrow night I am going in to have the balloon put into my cervix to help dilate and then patocin on Wednesday - so sounds like a slow process! He thinks I DO have cholestasis so he wants to go ahead and get this baby out. They asked if I wanted to go in today but I said as long as the baby is ok, I'd like to have a day to get things ready and that way my mom can be here as well

Yayyyy it's almost time!!!!! So excited for you to meet your little one! Can't wait for photos! :)


----------



## Marlee

thanks everyone - I'm excited but obviously have anxiety. It's never comforting to know you are being induced for something that can be harmful to your LO. And I have only told family because people were already starting to stress me out! Why do people feel the need to tell you (especially right before birth) how bad it's going to hurt, or that you will NEVER sleep again or you will starve because they won't let you eat. I just turned my phone off yesterday because that was the last thing I wanted to think about when I'm more concerned for my baby's health. 

Anyways -hope all of your new little ones are doing well! And that all of you fellow expecting mamas are feeling well. 

I'm bringing my laptop to the hospital - hoping my blog will keep my mind off of other things!


----------



## Mari30me

So excited for you Marlee! I am sure everything will go great and you will be holding your baby very soon. Keep us posted:) Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Marlee said:


> thanks everyone - I'm excited but obviously have anxiety. It's never comforting to know you are being induced for something that can be harmful to your LO. And I have only told family because people were already starting to stress me out! Why do people feel the need to tell you (especially right before birth) how bad it's going to hurt, or that you will NEVER sleep again or you will starve because they won't let you eat. I just turned my phone off yesterday because that was the last thing I wanted to think about when I'm more concerned for my baby's health.
> 
> Anyways -hope all of your new little ones are doing well! And that all of you fellow expecting mamas are feeling well.
> 
> I'm bringing my laptop to the hospital - hoping my blog will keep my mind off of other things!

Dinner you listen to them hun, you don't need that negativity right now.....and, I found that I slept more with a newborn than I did in pregnancy, yeah it hurts but I've never found it as bad as people say (in fact having my tonsils out was stop much worse for me), and us women are fantastic at multi tasking so I'm sure you'll manage to eat too....meanie people upsetting you!

I do hope wanting is quiet because baby is on the way!! 

Hope everyone is keeping well, exiting times


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.

Congrats!!! So glad you've finally had your LO, can't wait to see pics x


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.

HA, I must be psychic cause I called it! I knew you had her, so exciting! Congrats and glad that she is doing great, hope you are too


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.

Ha....I missed that by like 3 mins with my post wondering how you were doing!! Congratulations at last, I bet she was so worth waiting for! Lovely weight too, can't wait for pics.


----------



## picklepot

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.
> 
> Awwww yippeeeeeeeeeee xxx congratulations hunny and well done!!! xxxxx Gosh - I'm still waiting but can't wait to see your piccy :) xxxx Enjoy and well done again xxxClick to expand...


----------



## brookettc3

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.

yayyyyyy congrats so glad she is finally here!!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I just wanted to hop on and let everyone know that Airyonna is here!!! I had her on 4/2 at 6:04 pm after a very long and painful all natural L&D. She weighed 7lbs 1oz and is 19 inches long. She is doing great and bf'ing like a champ as I type this. I won't be home until tomorrow and I will post a brith story and her photo after I am home. I am so inlove with her and feel so blessed to have her.

Congratulations!!!!!!! I knew Ariyonna would be here soon:) So very happy for you. :hugs: Can hardly wait to see pics and read your birth story!


----------



## Tilly87

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, not alot happening here so just thought i would post my 39wk bump (Hopefully its my last lol)


----------



## missangie

so cute tilly, you look alllll belly


----------



## Tilly87

missangie said:


> so cute tilly, you look alllll belly

I can certainly feel its there now lol!! x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, not alot happening here so just thought i would post my 39wk bump (Hopefully its my last lol)
> 
> View attachment 368975
> 
> 
> View attachment 368977

What a cute bump!! I hope it is your last bump pic too! Hang in there, I am sure your LO will be here soon:)


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, not alot happening here so just thought i would post my 39wk bump (Hopefully its my last lol)
> 
> View attachment 368975
> 
> 
> View attachment 368977
> 
> 
> What a cute bump!! I hope it is your last bump pic too! Hang in there, I am sure your LO will be here soon:)Click to expand...

Thanks, I think I am just so anxious to meet him now! x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!

firstly congrats to those who have just had there LO's........big hugs to you all xx

Update from me, im going into hospital tomorrow morning where i will be scanned to see if LO is still breech (which im 99% certain she is as her head is in my ribs still and her feet in my pelvis dancing away...ouch!!!) and then i will be whisked down for a C-Section! Pretty nervous right now but what will be will be.

Take care everyone and i shall update when i can.....big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Tilly87

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> firstly congrats to those who have just had there LO's........big hugs to you all xx
> 
> Update from me, im going into hospital tomorrow morning where i will be scanned to see if LO is still breech (which im 99% certain she is as her head is in my ribs still and her feet in my pelvis dancing away...ouch!!!) and then i will be whisked down for a C-Section! Pretty nervous right now but what will be will be.
> 
> Take care everyone and i shall update when i can.....big hugs xxxxx

Good luck!! x


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> firstly congrats to those who have just had there LO's........big hugs to you all xx
> 
> Update from me, im going into hospital tomorrow morning where i will be scanned to see if LO is still breech (which im 99% certain she is as her head is in my ribs still and her feet in my pelvis dancing away...ouch!!!) and then i will be whisked down for a C-Section! Pretty nervous right now but what will be will be.
> 
> Take care everyone and i shall update when i can.....big hugs xxxxx

Good luck tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Marlee

I went in last night to start induction - catheter was placed around 10pm and inflated to help dilate. Had a lot of bleeding but nothing to worry aBout. Pitocin was started at 730 and I started having good contractions within 30 mins every 90 seconds. I had a lot of pain from the balloon still being in so she took it out and I was dilated 3cm! I was very comfortable after that and some IV meds and even napped. DR came in around 11 to break my water. All was clear fluid. When she left, nurse couldn't get fetal HB and caLled DR back. Things got insane FAST. Was rushed to OR w/nurse straddling me and her hand inside me holding the umbilical chord inside of me. It was the most terrifying experience. Not even time for an epidural so I was put to sleep for an emergency c-section. Baby has some scratches from being taken out so quickly, but he's perfect! Will post a photo when I'm not falling asleep typing! Ps - we names him Lincoln!


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> I went in last night to start induction - catheter was placed around 10pm and inflated to help dilate. Had a lot of bleeding but nothing to worry aBout. Pitocin was started at 730 and I started having good contractions within 30 mins every 90 seconds. I had a lot of pain from the balloon still being in so she took it out and I was dilated 3cm! I was very comfortable after that and some IV meds and even napped. DR came in around 11 to break my water. All was clear fluid. When she left, nurse couldn't get fetal HB and caLled DR back. Things got insane FAST. Was rushed to OR w/nurse straddling me and her hand inside me holding the umbilical chord inside of me. It was the most terrifying experience. Not even time for an epidural so I was put to sleep for an emergency c-section. Baby has some scratches from being taken out so quickly, but he's perfect! Will post a photo when I'm not falling asleep typing! Ps - we names him Lincoln!

Congratulations!!! I am glad they got Lincoln out safe and sound:) Can hardly wait to see pics!


----------



## missangie

wow marlee, so glad you are both ok! congrats


----------



## Marlee

Baby Lincoln and mommy
 



Attached Files:







399084_2918024910181_1247508756_32225973_2129326453_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Marlee said:


> I went in last night to start induction - catheter was placed around 10pm and inflated to help dilate. Had a lot of bleeding but nothing to worry aBout. Pitocin was started at 730 and I started having good contractions within 30 mins every 90 seconds. I had a lot of pain from the balloon still being in so she took it out and I was dilated 3cm! I was very comfortable after that and some IV meds and even napped. DR came in around 11 to break my water. All was clear fluid. When she left, nurse couldn't get fetal HB and caLled DR back. Things got insane FAST. Was rushed to OR w/nurse straddling me and her hand inside me holding the umbilical chord inside of me. It was the most terrifying experience. Not even time for an epidural so I was put to sleep for an emergency c-section. Baby has some scratches from being taken out so quickly, but he's perfect! Will post a photo when I'm not falling asleep typing! Ps - we names him Lincoln!

Wow, congratulations...so glad you are both ok, sounds traumatic! Well look out for pics


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Good luck babyhopes x


----------



## Tilly87

Marlee said:


> I went in last night to start induction - catheter was placed around 10pm and inflated to help dilate. Had a lot of bleeding but nothing to worry aBout. Pitocin was started at 730 and I started having good contractions within 30 mins every 90 seconds. I had a lot of pain from the balloon still being in so she took it out and I was dilated 3cm! I was very comfortable after that and some IV meds and even napped. DR came in around 11 to break my water. All was clear fluid. When she left, nurse couldn't get fetal HB and caLled DR back. Things got insane FAST. Was rushed to OR w/nurse straddling me and her hand inside me holding the umbilical chord inside of me. It was the most terrifying experience. Not even time for an epidural so I was put to sleep for an emergency c-section. Baby has some scratches from being taken out so quickly, but he's perfect! Will post a photo when I'm not falling asleep typing! Ps - we names him Lincoln!

Congratulations on your beautiful little boy, so sorry things didn't go to plan but so gland you are both safe and sound x


----------



## brookettc3

Marlee said:


> I went in last night to start induction - catheter was placed around 10pm and inflated to help dilate. Had a lot of bleeding but nothing to worry aBout. Pitocin was started at 730 and I started having good contractions within 30 mins every 90 seconds. I had a lot of pain from the balloon still being in so she took it out and I was dilated 3cm! I was very comfortable after that and some IV meds and even napped. DR came in around 11 to break my water. All was clear fluid. When she left, nurse couldn't get fetal HB and caLled DR back. Things got insane FAST. Was rushed to OR w/nurse straddling me and her hand inside me holding the umbilical chord inside of me. It was the most terrifying experience. Not even time for an epidural so I was put to sleep for an emergency c-section. Baby has some scratches from being taken out so quickly, but he's perfect! Will post a photo when I'm not falling asleep typing! Ps - we names him Lincoln!

Congratulations :) he is so adorable! sounds like a pretty scary delivery but i am glad you both are doing well :) enjoy your time with your LO


----------



## Marlee

thank you ladies! it was absolutely terrifying! We are so happy though...going home tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







533907_633796305886_92501819_32066075_1639059952_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brookettc3

marlee he is so adorable!!! love the elephant with him super cute!


----------



## Tilly87

Any news on babyhopes?? x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am going to post her birth story very soon but I am going to need time and my mom to help me out. It was a very long 3 day labor and it almost didn't end well with both Airyonna and I almost dying. I am still trying to recover and am really tired but I was able to get up with out help and walk. I wanted to come on and show of my sweet baby!! I am having my tubes tied in 6 weeks because the Dr has told me that I shouldn't have anymore kids because it will cost me my life. It was really bad so she is my last baby ever. Enjoy the pict's they were taken at the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







Airy on tummy full body.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









Airy on tummy close up.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









Airy on tummy eyes open close up.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









Airy in pink dress full body.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Here is the link to my birth story!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...say-goodbye-3rd-trimester-long-l-d-story.html


----------



## Tilly87

Wantingbbbump said:


> Here is the link to my birth story!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...say-goodbye-3rd-trimester-long-l-d-story.html

Your birth story sounds terrifying, so glad you both made it through!! and what a beautiful little girl. I hope you are recovering well x


----------



## Tilly87

Am i the only one who hasn't had their baby yet??

Happy Easter everyone, have a great day x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> Am i the only one who hasn't had their baby yet??
> 
> Happy Easter everyone, have a great day x

No, I'm still waiting...very impatiently! :-( 
Wanting....she is gorgeous!! Glad you are both ok.
Happy Easter to everyone celebrating....I have my fingers crossed for an easter baby


----------



## CBaby84

I'm still waiting too :cry:


----------



## Mari30me

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am going to post her birth story very soon but I am going to need time and my mom to help me out. It was a very long 3 day labor and it almost didn't end well with both Airyonna and I almost dying. I am still trying to recover and am really tired but I was able to get up with out help and walk. I wanted to come on and show of my sweet baby!! I am having my tubes tied in 6 weeks because the Dr has told me that I shouldn't have anymore kids because it will cost me my life. It was really bad so she is my last baby ever. Enjoy the pict's they were taken at the hospital.

She is absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations!! Oh my, sounds like scary birth story, I am going to read it now.


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> thank you ladies! it was absolutely terrifying! We are so happy though...going home tomorrow

He is so precuous:) What a cutie pie! Congrats again!! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Happy Easter!!! Hope everyone is doing well:)

Congrats to all the new arrivals!

Here are some more pictures of Landon:) I am sorry I have not posted my birth story yet, but I will after the Easter weekend.
 



Attached Files:







024 (768x1024).jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 9









032 (1024x768).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









065 (800x599) (800x599).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> Happy Easter!!! Hope everyone is doing well:)
> 
> Congrats to all the new arrivals!
> 
> Here are some more pictures of Landon:) I am sorry I have not posted my birth story yet, but I will after the Easter weekend.

Soo cute!


----------



## Tilly87

Glad i'm not the only one impatiently waiting, but have a feeling this baby is going to come later rather than sooner lol.

Lovely pics Mari x


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> Glad i'm not the only one impatiently waiting, but have a feeling this baby is going to come later rather than sooner lol.
> 
> Lovely pics Mari x

Thanx:) I hope you are feeling well. I am sure your LO will be here really soon.

So excited for the next April babies to arrive!


----------



## Tilly87

Mari30me said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Glad i'm not the only one impatiently waiting, but have a feeling this baby is going to come later rather than sooner lol.
> 
> Lovely pics Mari x
> 
> Thanx:) I hope you are feeling well. I am sure your LO will be here really soon.
> 
> So excited for the next April babies to arrive!Click to expand...

Thank you, I am feeling good just carrying on as normal waiting for LOs arrival lol!

Hope you had a good easter weekend x


----------



## brookettc3

Mari Landon is so so precious! I love the picture of your daughter and him! 
Pink & Tilly I am sure your LO's will he here soon! I swear it goes by so fast once they are here Dylan is 3 weeks and 3 days!! I wish I had a pause button maybe even a rewind buttOn! 
Is anyone else already planning their next one? I never thought I would want 4 but I just feel.... Not done after Dylan


----------



## Tilly87

brookettc3 said:


> Mari Landon is so so precious! I love the picture of your daughter and him!
> Pink & Tilly I am sure your LO's will he here soon! I swear it goes by so fast once they are here Dylan is 3 weeks and 3 days!! I wish I had a pause button maybe even a rewind buttOn!
> Is anyone else already planning their next one? I never thought I would want 4 but I just feel.... Not done after Dylan

Wow!! Time has gone so fast, it will be a month before you know it!! OH and I are pretty convinced this will be our last baby but who knows what may happen in the future. Glad Dylan is doing so well Brooke x


----------



## Marlee

Good luck to all of you expecting!

How are you mommies doing with adjustig with your new LO? I feel like such a bad mom because I feel like a zombie. This is day 3 home from the hospital and I just can't get it together. He sleeps well during the day but he's up all night. And then I'm exclusively pumping so I'm constantly worried about feeding him. I'm still a little traumatized by the birth and almost losing him so I think that's making it a little harder. I just love him so much!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> Mari Landon is so so precious! I love the picture of your daughter and him!
> Pink & Tilly I am sure your LO's will he here soon! I swear it goes by so fast once they are here Dylan is 3 weeks and 3 days!! I wish I had a pause button maybe even a rewind buttOn!
> Is anyone else already planning their next one? I never thought I would want 4 but I just feel.... Not done after Dylan

You sound just like I did when I has my last baby (3rd), I just knew that she wasn't my last even though we didn't have plans for anymore, in fact hubby was against! This time feels so different, like I know it's the last....4 is def our magic number!


----------



## laura077

Congratulations on the beautiful arrivals!

I know what you mean Marlee. Pumping is hard. Drake has been home from the NICU and it still takes me 3 hours to get him ready to go to a doctor visit. We still have to wake him every 3 hours to eat whether he does on his own or not, too. 

Plus, everyone keeps yelling at me for the amount I hold him. But I didn't get to hold him for 4 DAYS when he was first born. :(


----------



## missangie

Marlee said:


> Good luck to all of you expecting!
> 
> How are you mommies doing with adjustig with your new LO? I feel like such a bad mom because I feel like a zombie. This is day 3 home from the hospital and I just can't get it together. He sleeps well during the day but he's up all night. And then I'm exclusively pumping so I'm constantly worried about feeding him. I'm still a little traumatized by the birth and almost losing him so I think that's making it a little harder. I just love him so much!

aw dont be so hard on yourself! :hugs: my LO is 4 weeks today and I am just now starting to feel like Im getting in the "groove" with things.


----------



## Tilly87

laura077 said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful arrivals!
> 
> I know what you mean Marlee. Pumping is hard. Drake has been home from the NICU and it still takes me 3 hours to get him ready to go to a doctor visit. We still have to wake him every 3 hours to eat whether he does on his own or not, too.
> 
> Plus, everyone keeps yelling at me for the amount I hold him. But I didn't get to hold him for 4 DAYS when he was first born. :(

So glad Drake is home!!! There is bo right or wrong way to be a mum, everyone does things at there own speed and has there own ideas of how to bring up their child, so just ignore people.

It is understandable you will want to hold Drake lots with what has happened x


----------



## Tilly87

1 day to go!!! Would love baby to come on his EDD! x


----------



## brookettc3

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Mari Landon is so so precious! I love the picture of your daughter and him!
> Pink & Tilly I am sure your LO's will he here soon! I swear it goes by so fast once they are here Dylan is 3 weeks and 3 days!! I wish I had a pause button maybe even a rewind buttOn!
> Is anyone else already planning their next one? I never thought I would want 4 but I just feel.... Not done after Dylan
> 
> You sound just like I did when I has my last baby (3rd), I just knew that she wasn't my last even though we didn't have plans for anymore, in fact hubby was against! This time feels so different, like I know it's the last....4 is def our magic number!Click to expand...

My husband is very against another one as well especially because I want Dylan and the next baby to be 18 months - 2 years apart just because my first 2 were 1 year 9 days apart and they are SO close and me and my sister are 18 months so I know how nice it is to have someone close to your age to grow up with its like a built in best friend. How old are you kids?

Marlee- Seriously I am still struggling with Dylan. I am EBF and having difficulty with latch problems causing sore nips and low supply. I am feeding him every 1 hour sometimes less even at night so I really never sleep and he has had a cold along with my husband and other 2 kids so I really NEVER sleep. I am sure it will get better though. That's what I keep telling myself. It's all worth it!!!


----------



## buttercup3

5 days overdue here! Still waiting! I knew this boy would be late! 

Congrats to all the mummies with babies outside their tummies! They all look fab! xx


----------



## Tilly87

Brooke- Sorry you are having problems with breast feeding, i hope you are able to get more sleep soon.

Buttercup- I hope your little boy comes soon, are you booked for a sweep or anything? x


----------



## buttercup3

Tilly87 said:


> Buttercup- I hope your little boy comes soon, are you booked for a sweep or anything? x

I had a sweep on Thursday and I was 1cm dilated (hopefully more now!!) and I should hope I can get another at my next midwife appointment on Thursday but don't know. 

Induction is booking for next Tuesday 17th. Hoping he comes himself before then. 

Come on baby!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Mari Landon is so so precious! I love the picture of your daughter and him!
> Pink & Tilly I am sure your LO's will he here soon! I swear it goes by so fast once they are here Dylan is 3 weeks and 3 days!! I wish I had a pause button maybe even a rewind buttOn!
> Is anyone else already planning their next one? I never thought I would want 4 but I just feel.... Not done after Dylan
> 
> You sound just like I did when I has my last baby (3rd), I just knew that she wasn't my last even though we didn't have plans for anymore, in fact hubby was against! This time feels so different, like I know it's the last....4 is def our magic number! Click to expand...
> 
> My husband is very against another one as well especially because I want Dylan and the next baby to be 18 months - 2 years apart just because my first 2 were 1 year 9 days apart and they are SO close and me and my sister are 18 months so I know how nice it is to have someone close to your age to grow up with its like a built in best friend. How old are you kids?
> 
> Marlee- Seriously I am still struggling with Dylan. I am EBF and having difficulty with latch problems causing sore nips and low supply. I am feeding him every 1 hour sometimes less even at night so I really never sleep and he has had a cold along with my husband and other 2 kids so I really NEVER sleep. I am sure it will get better though. That's what I keep telling myself. It's all worth it!!!Click to expand...

I know exactly where you are coming from, my hubby was the same. There is 20 months between my first two girls, then 18 months between my second and third girl....I love those age gaps so much and wanted the same again between third and this one but took me so long to persuade hubby that there's very nearly for years gap third time so I'm yet to find out how that works out. On the plus side all the girls are now old enough to be very excited and I'm hoping they'll be very helpful big sisters  . Good luck with persuading him. I hope breastfeeding Chilean gets easier son...emil done you for persevering. X


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Goodness me...sorry Brooke, that was meant to say Dylan of course, and well done for persevering...silly phone! Thinking of all of you with new babies to get used to, it's not always an easy time...I found going from one to two extremely difficult.
Marlee go easy on yourself, you had it tough... and Laura I'm glad little Drake is doing well. 
Buttercup....I hope you are in labour soon.


----------



## DJF

Marlee said:


> Good luck to all of you expecting!
> 
> How are you mommies doing with adjustig with your new LO? I feel like such a bad mom because I feel like a zombie. This is day 3 home from the hospital and I just can't get it together. He sleeps well during the day but he's up all night. And then I'm exclusively pumping so I'm constantly worried about feeding him. I'm still a little traumatized by the birth and almost losing him so I think that's making it a little harder. I just love him so much!

Aria and I are doing well! It has been an adjustment being a first time mom. She sleeps really well at night which is great but hardly sleeps during the day. She takes about 3 hour to hour and a half naps. When she is awake she pretty much requires my constant attention. She is okay on her own for maybe 10-15 mins then starts getting upset. It makes getting things done really hard! I had her one week after my shower so I am still trying to finish my thank you cards :) I am also exhausted. While she sleeps good at night it's still not the amount of uninterrupted sleep I am used to and I am still catching up from not sleeping at all the first 1-2 weeks she was home.

Congrats to everyone on there LOs. They are adorable!! There should be more babies on there way soon!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone, I am sorry that I haven't been on but I have been staying at my moms house for help because I am still having trouble with walking and getting dizzy. She is taking really good care of me and it's kind of nice to have my mom being all motherly again. I am also suffering from all of the muscles in my neck and back being torn and pulled from giving birth. I guess the nurses had to toss me around because I was too weak to move myself during labor and they had to move me to try to get the baby's HR up. So I have been in a ton of pain. I am really lucky though because Airyonna is a great baby. She really never cry's sleeps really well, breastfeeds like a champ (my poor nipples are raw and really sore though) She cluster feeds for 2hrs before bedtime and then is out for 4~5hrs waking up only 1 time to eat and have a diaper change and then is back out for another 3 1/2 to 4hrs. I have to say that it's great!! Is anyone else starving all of the time because I can't stop eating and eating large amounts of food at a time. Well baby is waking up I will be back later :flower:


----------



## Tilly87

buttercup3 said:


> Tilly87 said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup- I hope your little boy comes soon, are you booked for a sweep or anything? x
> 
> I had a sweep on Thursday and I was 1cm dilated (hopefully more now!!) and I should hope I can get another at my next midwife appointment on Thursday but don't know.
> 
> Induction is booking for next Tuesday 17th. Hoping he comes himself before then.
> 
> Come on baby!!!Click to expand...

I have my fingers crossed that you have dilated more and will be offered a 2nd sweep! I hope it doesn't come to induction for you, he must be super comfy!!

I have been booked for a sweep 6days after my due date on the 17th, which is my daughters birthday! so i hope he decides to come before then x


----------



## Tilly87

Ladies being a mum is hard, especially a 1st time mum when everything is all new! Don't worry you will all soon get into routines x

Happy D-Day to me!!!! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> Ladies being a mum is hard, especially a 1st time mum when everything is all new! Don't worry you will all soon get into routines x
> 
> Happy D-Day to me!!!! x

Fingers crossed this is your day and you get to meet your lil fella


----------



## Tilly87

So its only 12pm and this morning i have cleaned my whole house top to bottom, got down on all fours and scrubbed my kitchen floor and hallway floor then had a long hot soak in the bath and not even feeling a twinge!! x


----------



## Marlee

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words of encouragement. It gets a little better every day.

Wanting-im the opposite. I have been forcing myself to eat b/c I have no appetite.

Good luck to all of you with upcoming due dates!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Well I decided to do a food shop today, got to supermarket and got out of car with hubby and three kids. Got a pain that made me get straight back in car, drive to kodiak and 74 min after that pain I had my girl in my arms!!!  Niyah Abigail Humber was born 11th April at 1.41 pm weighing 6lb 13oz I am so happy and was home 3 hours later.


----------



## Marlee

Pink- congrats! I was in the hospital for 5 days!


----------



## brookettc3

Congratulations pink :) she is adorable!


----------



## Tilly87

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Well I decided to do a food shop today, got to supermarket and got out of car with hubby and three kids. Got a pain that made me get straight back in car, drive to kodiak and 74 min after that pain I had my girl in my arms!!!  Niyah Abigail Humber was born 11th April at 1.41 pm weighing 6lb 13oz I am so happy and was home 3 hours later.

Congratulations!! What a quick labour, she is gorgeous x


----------



## Tilly87

Well i think i am accepting that i am going overdue, i have tried everything to kick-start labour but nothing has worked :-( x


----------



## missangie

congrats pinkmummyof3!!!! How awesome that you were able to go home so soon!


----------



## DJF

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Well I decided to do a food shop today, got to supermarket and got out of car with hubby and three kids. Got a pain that made me get straight back in car, drive to kodiak and 74 min after that pain I had my girl in my arms!!!  Niyah Abigail Humber was born 11th April at 1.41 pm weighing 6lb 13oz I am so happy and was home 3 hours later.

Congrats!! That was a quick delivery!!


----------



## DJF

We had newborn photos done recently! I don't have the prints yet but here is a link to a blog with some of the pics. So happy with how they turned out!!

https://fayebernoulli.com/blog/2012/04/philadelphia-family-photographer-baby-aria/


----------



## brookettc3

DJF said:


> We had newborn photos done recently! I don't have the prints yet but here is a link to a blog with some of the pics. So happy with how they turned out!!
> 
> https://fayebernoulli.com/blog/2012/04/philadelphia-family-photographer-baby-aria/

Those photos are amazing & Your family is beautiful. :)


----------



## DJF

Thanks!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, just too let you know that i had my baby girl last week, 5th April, by C-section due to her being breech! She weighed 7lbs 1 ounce and is totally gorgeous, we have named her Poppy Anne! xx


----------



## DJF

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, just too let you know that i had my baby girl last week, 5th April, by C-section due to her being breech! She weighed 7lbs 1 ounce and is totally gorgeous, we have named her Poppy Anne! xx

\\

Congrats!! Very cute name :)


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Well I decided to do a food shop today, got to supermarket and got out of car with hubby and three kids. Got a pain that made me get straight back in car, drive to kodiak and 74 min after that pain I had my girl in my arms!!!  Niyah Abigail Humber was born 11th April at 1.41 pm weighing 6lb 13oz I am so happy and was home 3 hours later.

That was a quick labor! Congratulations!!! She is beautiful:)


----------



## Mari30me

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, just too let you know that i had my baby girl last week, 5th April, by C-section due to her being breech! She weighed 7lbs 1 ounce and is totally gorgeous, we have named her Poppy Anne! xx

Congratulations!!! Love the name:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Pink~ Congrats on having your little girl!!!

babyhopes~ Congrats to you as well!! I love the name. Airyonna was 7lbs 1oz too. 

DJF~ Your daughter is soo cute!! Those photo's are great, you have a beautiful family!!

To those of you that are still pregnant...dance your ass off!! Bump and grind, thrust your pelvis, shake your booty and have fun doing it. Be silly but dance hard like nobody is watching!! That's what put me into hard labor :haha: I hope that you all have your babies soon!!!

I took Airy to the Dr today and she is doing great!!! She is back up to 7lbs and is 19 1/2 inches long :happydance: The Dr was very happy with her weight and size. OMG does she love to eat!! She also loves me and will let people hold her but only for a short time and then she wants me. None of my other kids were like this and it's great, I have never felt so needed or loved. She even gave me a smile today. I am still so inlove with her, I sit and look at her for hrs with a huge smile on my face. I am really trying to eat up every moment with her, every face she makes just everything! I hope that all of you are doing great and so are your sweet babies!!!!


----------



## Marlee

I give it up to you ladies - you are pros! I'm wayyyy to exhausted to do anything! I've rescheduled newborn pics twice because I was too exhausted to have them done!


----------



## Tilly87

Congrats babyhopes!!! x

So i am still pregnant, 2 days overdue and i have tried everything to start labour but nothing works :-( x


----------



## Poppiebug

Just checking in (something I haven't done here for awhile, but I have been following your stories)....

I had my baby boy - Fletcher Campbell yesterday 12th April 2012. 

:cloud9:


----------



## Tilly87

Poppiebug said:


> Just checking in (something I haven't done here for awhile, but I have been following your stories)....
> 
> I had my baby boy - Fletcher Campbell yesterday 12th April 2012.
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats on your little boy x


----------



## shareema

Hi girls just to say jad my baby boy yesterday. Born 12 apr 12 weighing 3.76 kgs. Will post nirt.h story later


----------



## Tilly87

shareema said:


> Hi girls just to say jad my baby boy yesterday. Born 12 apr 12 weighing 3.76 kgs. Will post nirt.h story later

Congrats! I'm so jealous x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Thanks girls!!!

Tilly - wont be long for you now hun, will you be having a sweep soon? xx


----------



## missangie

tilly im thinking baby thoughts for you!!

congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Tilly87

babyhopes2011 said:


> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Tilly - wont be long for you now hun, will you be having a sweep soon? xx

I get a sweep on tuesday if i am still pregnant, but i think this baby is just stubborn lol! x


----------



## DJF

wantingbbbump - glad to hear you and your little girl are doing so well!! Can't believe our baby girls are here. I remember that you were on the TTC forums at the same time I was :) Seems like yesterday and at the same time like ages ago.

Congrats on all the new babies. Can't wait to see pics!

Tilly - fingers crossed that your LO is here soon!

Marlee - I hear you on the exhaustion. It took me 3 hours to get ready for the newborn picks! Between feeding and changing her, finding time for both me and my hubby to shower, plus doing my hair and make-up. After I was ready the photographer called me to see if I wanted to reschedule because it was really dark and cloudy out and I was like there is no way I am doing this again tomorrow :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

DJF~ I know right!! It really feels like it went so fast. I can't believe they are here either. I can remember ttc like it was yesterday, every moment of excitement and worry. Now here I sit with my daughter and I really feel like it all went by too fast. I love that I have her in my arms but I feel like I missed out on being pregnant in a way. I think I am having issues with my hormones today because I am very weepy and kind of sad but happy at the same time. Maybe a bit of the baby blues? Lot's of highs and lows today. Oh and Airy feels the need to nurse every 15mins for 30+ mins and it makes me worry that I am not making enough milk for her. She nursed for a hour a bit ago, maybe I should pump to see how much milk I have but I am worried about the time it will take for my breasts to feel back up. Gosh all this worry can't be good on my hormones..lol


----------



## missangie

Wantingbbbump said:


> DJF~ I know right!! It really feels like it went so fast. I can't believe they are here either. I can remember ttc like it was yesterday, every moment of excitement and worry. Now here I sit with my daughter and I really feel like it all went by too fast. I love that I have her in my arms but I feel like I missed out on being pregnant in a way. I think I am having issues with my hormones today because I am very weepy and kind of sad but happy at the same time. Maybe a bit of the baby blues? Lot's of highs and lows today. Oh and Airy feels the need to nurse every 15mins for 30+ mins and it makes me worry that I am not making enough milk for her. She nursed for a hour a bit ago, maybe I should pump to see how much milk I have but I am worried about the time it will take for my breasts to feel back up. Gosh all this worry can't be good on my hormones..lol

aw try not to worry, Im sure everything is fin! everything i have read has said that you cant judge how much milk you produce by what you pump because baby can get more milk then a pump can! My baby has wanted to nurse CONSTANTLY every evening for the past three days now. He also has only woke up once in the middle of the night these past three nights so thats a plus but it really is frusterated to have him attached to me from 6pm-9pm it seems like!


----------



## Mari30me

Congratulations on all the new babies!!!!

Tilly87 - I am sure you LO will be here before you know it! I know what it is like to go overdue. I was 8 days late with my dd. Hopefully your sweep will work next week:) Sending lots of positive labor signs your way!! :)

Wanting - that is great airyonna is back up to 7lbs:) I have had issues with my hormones and emotions the last couple of weeks. My doctor said it can be normal to have ups and downs for the first 3 weeks. If it lasts longer, then it might be PPD. All our hormones are going down so quickly and our boied just need time to adjust. I feel alot better the last couple of days, so I am pretty sure it was just my hormones. Don't worry about your milk too much, I am sure she is just cluster feeding. Does she fuss when she is feeding or content? 

Landon had his 2 weeks check up on Thurs and he is 8lb4oz already!! He is almost 1lb up from his bith weight, 7lb6oz:) He is sleeping in 3hr stretches at night, sometimes 5!! Last night was rough though, he bascially wanted to feed for 2hrs straight and was up alot. I hear you ladies on the exhaustion, and am really tired all the time. Having 3 kids under 4 is tough, but we are adjustiing well. My hubby has been off the last 2 weeks, so that has been great. He goes back to work on Mon, and then the real fun begins for me! lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, just too let you know that i had my baby girl last week, 5th April, by C-section due to her being breech! She weighed 7lbs 1 ounce and is totally gorgeous, we have named her Poppy Anne! xx

Beautiful name....congratulations


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Poppiebug said:


> Just checking in (something I haven't done here for awhile, but I have been following your stories)....
> 
> I had my baby boy - Fletcher Campbell yesterday 12th April 2012.
> 
> :cloud9:

Congratulations x


----------



## Tilly87

Hi ladies, just updating to say i had my baby boy on sunday 15th, I was in labour for 4hrs and only had gas & air, he weighed 7lb9oz x


----------



## Marlee

Congrats Tilly! See, you didn't have long to wait :)

Mari - I thought I for sure had PPD b/c the first week I was sooo emotional. I cried over every thing. Literally. But I'm back to myself now. I def think the lack of food and sleep added to the crazy hormones!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I had my baby boy Kit on April 11th at 39+ 6. He was 8lb 9oz. 3 hour labour, no pain relief.


----------



## Mari30me

Tilly87 said:


> View attachment 379245
> Hi ladies, just updating to say i had my baby boy on sunday 15th, I was in labour for 4hrs and only had gas & air, he weighed 7lb9oz x

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!! He is absolutely adorable:) So very happy for you:hugs:


----------



## Mari30me

Marlee said:


> Congrats Tilly! See, you didn't have long to wait :)
> 
> Mari - I thought I for sure had PPD b/c the first week I was sooo emotional. I cried over every thing. Literally. But I'm back to myself now. I def think the lack of food and sleep added to the crazy hormones!

I am doing alot better this week, so I am pretty sure it is not PPD either:) I remember with each of my kids of was pretty emotional the first couple of weeks, then it went away. Yes, lack of food and sleep will definitely make hormones go crazy!! Glad to hear you are feeling better:)


----------



## Mari30me

Maple Leaf said:


> I had my baby boy Kit on April 11th at 39+ 6. He was 8lb 9oz. 3 hour labour, no pain relief.

Congratulations!!! He is so cute:)


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies. They are all so cute!

My Isaiah was born on March 29th (I can't remember if I told you all or not! LOL) via C-section, as I had a placental abruption. Isaiah has spent 12 days in the NICU. But we are finally home (the hospital was 3 hrs away, so I lived down there near him) and Isaiah is doing well. He was basically just low birth weight and needed a chance to do some growing.


----------



## Marlee

congrats Dorian! so glad he is doing better! I also had a section (emergency) due to prolapsed cord. very scary!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Tilly87 said:


> View attachment 379245
> Hi ladies, just updating to say i had my baby boy on sunday 15th, I was in labour for 4hrs and only had gas & air, he weighed 7lb9oz x

Yeay...congratulations!! He is gorgeous, well done you


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Maple Leaf said:


> I had my baby boy Kit on April 11th at 39+ 6. He was 8lb 9oz. 3 hour labour, no pain relief.

Congratulations, and lovely name. B-)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Dorian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had their babies. They are all so cute!
> 
> My Isaiah was born on March 29th (I can't remember if I told you all or not! LOL) via C-section, as I had a placental abruption. Isaiah has spent 12 days in the NICU. But we are finally home (the hospital was 3 hrs away, so I lived down there near him) and Isaiah is doing well. He was basically just low birth weight and needed a chance to do some growing.

Fantastic news! Must have been hard not being home, glad all turned out well.

I am so lucky, Niyah has fitted in so well and our the girls adore her..no jealousy so far. I am a little teary yesterday and today but I got that with the others for a couple of days too and it soon passed. Didn't help when hubby picked me up from shops and he assumed I had car seat on the buggy when I'd put carrycot on, so he had to go back home top get it and was really annoyed with me.......I burst into tears, felt so useless and was inconsolable. My mum was with me as she is visiting and wanted to have words with him for being so insensitive and I knew it would just cause trouble if she did so stopped her but felt stuck in the middle. To be fair to him, he had just finished nights and was very tired, and was much nicer when he came back for us. Felt a little sad though that for the fourth time he didn't get me flowers our anything, even though I dropped big hints before she was born...but that's just men hey! He's finally got time off to enjoy our new daughter, 14 days which is great  . How's everyone else doing...any blues? X


----------



## Marlee

Pink - I def had the blues but feel much better every day! I still sob every time I talk to my mom just because I miss her dearly and wish she were here to experience my first child with me. She's 16 hrs away so it's just impossible. My dad, sisters and in-laws haven't even seen the baby. Only my mom. It makes me sad more people haven't made an effort to see us, especially with what we went through to get to this point!


----------



## DJF

Congratulations on all the new additions!!

I haven't experienced too many blues - but I can tell when I am really exhausted because I cry pretty easily. I am definitely looking forward to when she starts sleeping through the night!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Dorian

No blues here either, just frustration over bfing...or rather not bfing. LOL. I am tired of pumping.

Marlee, I'm sorry your family is behaving that way. Try to just enjoy your baby and remember that it is their loss! I do know how hard it is though :hugs:


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies! (I havent posted in a while, but i have been following all the lovely stories and looking at the beautiful babies!- Congrats to all!) Here I am still pregnant and super jelly that I am not yet holding my little man in my arms like you ladies are. 

I had a sweep Monday and now I'm at 3cm dilated and 75% effaced. Doc says she's hoping I go naturally into labor but if not, she has scheduled an induction for this Saturday am. Sunday, we thought it was the day- I was having steady contractions every 9 minutes all day and then all of a sudden they stopped and since then I havent really felt much. 

I feel like I've tried it all- bouncing on a ball, walking, eating pineapples (which only left me with major heartburn) the only other thing to try is the actual deed- and really its the last thing I wanna do, haha. Any feedback on other natural ways to induce labor is super welcomed!

Again, congrats to all the mamas! :)


----------



## Marlee

ladyE- just goes to show when they are ready they will come :) Enjoy yourself before he comes! I wish I could still sleep some more hehe. 

I think my little man has a blocked tear duct which makes me sad to look at. Doctor tomorrow anyways for his 2 week check up! time is just going too fast!


----------



## LadyE

Marlee- guess you're right! Good luck with your lil man's appt- Im sure everything will be alrighht! :hugs:


----------



## DJF

LadyE-congrats!!

Marlee - Hope the appointment goes well.

I am a first time mom and I have a questions for all you experienced mommies :) 

Aria is almost 6 weeks old and is a pretty good nighttime sleeper. She often sleeps 4-5.5 hours between feeds. She goes to bed at 8 and usually sleeps until 1-2am before waking up. The stretches of sleep after this are usually shorter. I go back to work part-time in 2 weeks and we are trying to find a better schedule so I actually get some sleep. My husband is usually awake until 12. So we are hoping if he feeds her at 12 her longest stretch of sleep will be when we are sleeping. I go to bed around 10. She is breastfeed but I pump so that my husband can give her bottles once a day. We have tried this the last few nights. The first night she went back to sleep easily. Last night she fussed for a bit and was back asleep at 130am. Last night she didn't wake up for another feed until 530 which would work well on days I work. Plus it means I get 7.5 hours of sleep! However, when we have done this she is really noisy when she goes to sleep again after the 12am feeding - lots of grunting, other noises, and pushing against the swaddle. So I am concerned she is not getting a good sleep. What are your thoughts on this? Is waking her up for a feed a good idea? My husband said she was out when he woke her up last night. Will this work?


----------



## Marlee

actually found this interesting! 

Your Newborn's Sleep

Caring for any newborn is a lot of work, but it's even harder when parents are sleep-deprived and exhausted.

The good news is that by 4-6 months most babies have developed a regular sleep pattern and the ability to sleep through the night. The bad news is that, until that time, it's unrealistic and unfair to expect your baby to be a great sleeper. In the first months, the average infant sleeps around 13 to 16 hours or so, but that sleep may occur unpredictably and for just a few hours at a time.

Recommended Related to Parenting - Baby (0-12 months)

Baby Personality Quiz: Tips for Dealing With Your Baby&#8217;s Unique Type 

Who is this little creature, this dictator dressed in a diaper? She's your baby, of course. And if you want to understand the newest member of your family, you need to study her in her natural habitat. In short, learn her temperament. Child development experts watch several key traits when determining a baby's temperament. So maybe your baby is feisty or easygoing; or maybe she hates change. By identifying her behavior, you can work in tandem with her -- making everyone's life in her little...

Read the Baby Personality Quiz: Tips for Dealing With Your Baby&#8217;s Unique Type article > > 

As the brain matures over the first months, you'll probably begin to see a sleep pattern emerge: longer periods of sleep (hopefully at night), more activity during the day, less activity at night, and more sleep during growth spurts. (Much of growth occurs during sleep.)

Tips for Parents of Newborns:

· Keep your expectations realistic. Plan for unpredictable, sporadic sleep for your baby -- and therefore for you -- in the first few months. 

· Don't try to sleep train your baby yet. It's too early to let your baby "cry it out." Since it takes 3-6 months for a baby's brain to mature enough to establish a regular pattern and to sleep through the night, wait until then to try sleep training. 

· Once feeding is well-established, never wake a sleeping baby during the night. Your baby&#8217;s pediatrician will give you advice for your individual baby, but typically, once your newborn has regained her birth weight, usually by 2 weeks of age, it will not be necessary to wake your child to eat at night. For premature or special-needs babies, you may need to adjust feedings. 

· Check for signs of illness if baby's sleep pattern changes suddenly. It may be that baby is awakened by an ear infection. It may be simply a new turn in her development or a case of baby being overstimulated. 

· Never prop a baby bottle in your infant's mouth when you put her to bed. It can lead to choking and ear infections.


----------



## DJF

Thanks!

I feel your pain about having to wake up every 2-3 hours to feed. In Aria's first week of life she had Jaundice and lost more than 10% of her birth weight so I was instructed by the pediatrician to feed her every 2 hours even through the night. At 10 days she was back up to her birth weight and I was told I can let her sleep. It's only the last week or so that she has started sleeping longer stretches. I am not going to wake her up at 12 tonight to feed her and will let her wake up on her own and see how it goes. Not sure if I will continue to wake her up to eat or not.


----------



## BWilliams

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/548892_10150797173479052_513129051_11897301_749309771_n.jpghttps://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c60/xoitsbrookeox/552723_10150797174289052_513129051_11897314_870964009_n.jpg

Deegan Ryan Williams 03.28.2012 6 pounds 15 ounces : )


----------



## mum_erin

hi everyone, i hope you all remember me and it's definitely been a while!!

it seems like i've missed out on hundreds of pages so im sending congratulations to you all on the birth of your children. i will catch up properly but for now congratulations to you all and your family. if you haven't had your baby yet, good luck! 

Ruby is now home from hospital. she was finally discharged this morning after 33 long days and im pleased to say she is doing so well. it was very strange bringing home a 1 month old baby rather than a newborn but we're just very relieved she is home at last. i hope you're all well, can't wait to get chatting again.


----------



## mum_erin

please tell me it isn't bad i'm sat here thinking about #3?!


----------



## Dorian

Erin, yah! so glad your little one is finally home!! Mine was in NICU for 12 days, so I do feel for you. 33 days would of been agony!

LOL, there's nothing wrong wanting another :D


----------



## BWilliams

Erin your not the only one I'm already thinking about number 2 lol but I'm going to enjoy #1 for a while the I have to somehow convince my husband for a #2


----------



## DJF

Erin - I am so happy for you that Ruby is home!


----------



## Tilly87

So pleased Ruby is finally home Erin! x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Erin...fantastic news that Ruby is home, and as for #3.....go for it!  . I was convinced that this (#4) was my last one, and hubby is itching to get to docs to get "sorted", BUT somehow I'm scared making things so permanent, oh dear.....

I feel a cluster of births coming so I'm stalking....good luck all ladies still pregnant.
BWilliams... Deegan is adorable!


----------



## Mari30me

mum_erin said:


> please tell me it isn't bad i'm sat here thinking about #3?!

SO glad Ruby is home and doing well:)

You are so not the only one thinking of another baby!!lolI am thinking I could have a fourth!! lol We have said our 3rd will be our last, but something inside me is saying maybe a 4th?? lol If we did have another one, I would wait a few years so at least my 2 oldest kids are in school full time:)


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls,

Just wanted to add my birth story of my little one. Michael Allen was born at 6:29 am on April 9th. I was in labor for 28 hours...started in the middle of the night on Saturday night. I had horrible back labor and was in a lot of pain. My husband and I went to the hospital once my contractions were 5 min apart. I went to L&D and they checked me...only 2 cm. The nurse had me walk around for an hour and checked me again...no change. So - they set me home to continue to labor on my own. I labored until 3 PM on Sunday and went back and was now 3 cm. They admitted me. I was in soooo much pain and got an epidural which was AMAZING! After that, I continued to dilate at a good rate until I got to 6 cm. Then everything just stalled out. They broke my bag of water, but that did not make me dilate anymore. Then, they started me on a very low dose of pitocin. Within 2 min of starting me on the pitocin - baby's heart rate dropped from 140 to the 70's. It was the scariest moment of my life...alarms were going off, the nurses were flipping me from side to side and giving me oxygen. Thankfully, his heart rate went back up to normal. They tried this 2 more times and the same thing kept happening. Finally, the doctor checked my cervix again and I was so swollen from having so many hard contractions that my cervix was actually swollen and had gone from 6 cm to 4-5 cm. At that point, she told me I would need a c-section. I thought I would be devastated, but I wasn't. I just wanted him out, safe, and in my arms by that point. The surgery was not bad at all and went really quick. Baby Michael was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19" long. His birth was with out a doubt the happiest moment of my life.
 



Attached Files:







photo-28.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA for a while. Dylan was sick for a while and not doing to well and then he was circumcised last Wednesday ad that has been rough as well. Dylan FINALLY made it back to birth weight last week! He is now around 7lbs 6oz so still a little guy... He eats every 30 minutes 1 hour even at night so I am exhausted. I have also been experiencing extreme headaches and a bruised spine feeling that had been spreading... I think the problems they and getting te epideral in is to blame. 

I really am thinking of having a fourth just have to convince the hubby... I really want another girl. I would like Dylan and the fourth to be 2 years apart.


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats Rachellie!!!


----------



## mum_erin

thank you all for the messages regarding Ruby's homecoming. it's still very surreal having her home, i don't think it'll sink it for a while. OH and i's 5 year anniversary is coming up so we've decided that having our two children with us at home is the best present ever!

again, huge congratulations to all of you april mummies on the birth or upcoming birth of your child.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Congrats Rachellie, glad all was well in the end. X


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Why am I thinking that a 5th child might be an idea, perhaps I'm just addicted to babies or feeling sad that this lovely stage didn't last long. Feels strange to think of never feeling my baby move inside me again...it's such an amazing feeling, and my children are all so amazing it makes me want another! I daren't even suggest it to hubby.....I did say that I didn't want him to jump in and get 'the op' straight away and he was not impressed! :-\ I've been so blessed with my 4 healthy, beautiful, clever girls.....maybe it is time to just count my lucky stars and stick with 4! Hmmm.....


----------



## Projectlover

T+8 today for me! Had a sweep yesterday but no luck. Feeling a bit crampy off and on today, but no symptoms really. Another sweep on the cards for tomorrow and induction on Saturday if no movement by then. She was forecast to be 8lb 5 at term, so is probably closer to 9lb now - Good job I didn't get any tiny baby clothes! Come on little girl!


----------



## DJF

Congrats rachellie19!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

No more babies yet? 
My little Niyah is doing great, still not back at birth weight after losing 10oz, down to 6lb 3oz...but heading the right way and now 6lb 8oz. Loving her mummy milk just like tyre others did so I'm happy


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies how is everyone doing vinnie is fab he's nearly 8weeks actual but 4 adjusted and is 10lb 5oz he been gaining an average if 10oz a week!!!! I'm considering no4 but dh says no!! I've got the implant fitted 2 weeks ago so it won't be for a whole maybe when vinnie is 3/4 c


----------



## Mari30me

Hey everyone! Sorry I have not posted in a while, life with 3 kids is definitely busy! Landing had his 1 month checkup yesterday and is 10lb3oz already:) He loves to eat!!!! Lol
He is also smiling now and it is so cute:) 

How is everyone else doing with their babies?


----------



## Dorian

We are doing pretty good here. Isaiah was 6lbs 2oz last week, so he is doing well. It seems hes been doing nothing but eat the past few days. Very tiring!!


----------



## laura077

Drake has finally reached term and had his 2 month vaccination appointment yesterday. He's now 7lbs, 14oz and 19.75 inches long! His doctor was really pleased with his progress. Up tonight with him though because he's got some yucky vacc reaction stuff going.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their April babies! :)


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! 

Parker is almost 8 weeks old and all he still sleeps ALL day. He is a great sleeper at night too and I know I shouldnt complain but I really am looking forward to my baby being awake more!!! 

His day typically goes like this: bed around 9:30pm and wakes up around 3:30 to eat then back to sleep and up around 6 to eat then back to sleep and up around 9 to eat and then back to sleep until 1ish and eats and awake for an hour or two and then back to sleep and wakes up around 5 to eat and then he is awake for a few hours and then eats and goes to sleep around 9:30 again.... So he is really only awake for a few hours in the afternoon and then a few more in the evening. CRAZY! But I have been getting A LOT done around the house and been able to run lots of errands which is nice 

Hope everyones doing well! Now that it is May, who here is still prego?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone, I hope that you all are doing great and so are the babies. 

Airy is doing good. She had a bit of a cold thanks to her 2nd older sister. That was a challenge because all 5 of my kids were sick at the same time. Airy is gaining weight and at 3 wks she was 9lbs. She has been gaining a pound a week. She is my little chunky monkey. She has outgrown almost all of her newborn clothes and is in 0-3mo now and size 1 diapers. I am having to use store bought because I am waiting for the diaper service to bring out the smaller size because the other ones are just way too big and she can't lay on her back or put her legs together so she gets really mad. The kids and I have been staying with my parents waiting for my house to be ready for us to move in and that's ruff. She has cats and one of them pee'd in her baby bath so now I have to go and buy a new one, my mom said that she could wash it with bleach but that's just not good enough for me. I am also not liking the fact that I have to pick cat hair off of the baby and my boobs. They have even run over the top of us and that made Airy cry. I don't know how much longer I can take being there. I get so mad when I see hair in my daughters mouth or eyes. But the good things are that Airy only wakes up 1 time a night at about 3:30am. She goes down at about 9pm then sleeps until 3:30am back out until 6:30am (because I have to get up with my oldest so it wakes up the baby) back down after a diaper change and a feed then is out until in between 9 & 9:30 and is awake until about 1:30pm takes a 2 1/2 to 3 hour nap and then is back up until she goes to bed with a 10 min nap here and there. She is starting to roll over more and more, is now giving out smiles and loves to look around. I am betting that she is going to love the outdoors because she loves being outside or looking out the window. She doesn't like being in her car seat very much but I don't really think babies really like them anyways. As for having a 6th I would love to have another but I really think it will be best if she is my last because I am going back to school so I can get a good job and take care of 5 kids the way I want to. I am a makeup artist now and I make pretty good money but not enough to buy a house big enough for me and 5 kids. I want to give my kids a great life and so being a single mom I just have to think of how I can do that and that means going back to school and getting a office job with medical and the works. I also want to show my daughters that they don't need a man to take care of them, so I am thinking no more for me but I am not getting my tubes tied. I am thinking No man to have sex with no baby so what's the point? Well Airy was made at home with donor sperm so I guess if I stay away from that too then there will be no baby. I do have to say her bio dad is so great with her and has added his name to her B/C so she now has a legal daddy. My Ex didn't want to put his name down so really it's for the best. Anyways this is getting long so I will stop.


----------



## Marlee

so good to hear from all of you ladies! Seems like my son is the party animal of the group - he's 4.5 weeks and still wakes up and wants to "party" at random times. He's just now started sleeping more at night, but not as well as I'm reading with your little ones! His longest stretch of sleep is 3 hours and I get so excited! Then he wants to eat every 1-2 hours after that...I've had to start supplementing with formula because I'm not able to feed him enough since he's eating all the time. I am pumping exclusively so I can actually see how much he's eating and it's a lot! His DR was sick yesterday so his 1 month appt got moved to next week. Interested to see how much he's gained!


----------



## Dorian

Marlee, Isaiah is awake more than asleep too. And he likes to eat every 1-2 hrs also. But he has a hernia :( so I think a lot of that is comfort sucking.


----------



## Tilly87

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Can't believe my little boy will be 3wks already tomorrow!!!! He has some ointment for his eye at the moment because he has a blocked tearduct and he is suffering with the snuffles, but he is such a happy content baby. He gets fed around 10.30pm at night and then wakes up in the early hrs and then again about 6.30am which is ideal for getting my girls up and ready for school! Hope everyone is doing ok and have now all had your babies x


----------



## DJF

Aira will be 8 weeks tomorrow and is doing great!!

missangie - I am the opposite of you. I wish she would sleep more :) She sleeps great at night. The first time she goes down she usually sleeps 6-7 hours and once slept 8.5 hours. Then she eats and will sleep 3.5-5 hours and then may eat again and sleep a bit more but after that she is up for most of the day. She usually takes 3-4 very short cat naps. When she is awake she wants to be held and have you walking around so can make for a long day.

I am a first time mom and I have to say I love it :)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## mum_erin

glad to hear you're all doing well. Ruby will be 7 weeks on tuesday and is just perfect!


----------



## missangie

djf, do you ever put her in a wrap or carrier during the day?


----------



## DJF

missangie - I do put her in a carrier during the day and it is definitely the best way to get her to sleep. She used to sleep for 1-2 hours in it but lately has only been sleeping about 30 minutes. She also likes to be walked around in it when she is awake. It's definitely helped me get things done during the day with my hands free! Makes for some awkward moments trying to go to the bathroom with her in it when she does sleep long :) How is Parker?


----------



## missangie

Parker is doing great, he is 8 weeks today and he smiled for the first time yesterday (well he has been smiling in his sleep from day one and giving tiny little half smiles but we finally got a big wide-eyed grin!) My hubby even grabbed the camera and got some great pictures! I love being a mom!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Parker is doing great, he is 8 weeks today and he smiled for the first time yesterday (well he has been smiling in his sleep from day one and giving tiny little half smiles but we finally got a big wide-eyed grin!) My hubby even grabbed the camera and got some great pictures! I love being a mom!!

Aww that's first one of the group I've heard of smiling...you should post a pic, that's lovely.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey everyone, I can't believe that it's almost been 6 wks sense Airy has been born. I have to say that she is a great baby!! She really never cry's unless she is wet or is hungry and I'm taking too long to pull out a boob. She eats a lot like all I do all day is feed her and pump out milk too store in the freezer. She loves to take baths with me and it's fun to watch the way she moves around while in the water, it's like I get to see how she was moving while inside of me. I put her in the water and she starts going crazy with her movements. She now wants a bath (playtime in the tub) every night before bed. I went and bought her a play mat that she is loving and will play for 15-20 mins at a time. She is rolling over and loves to smile. She has started laughing in her sleep and it's the sweetest sound to hear. I can't wait for her to laugh while awake but it's nice to know that she is so happy. I took a pic of us today, I will post it tomorrow for all of you!


----------



## DollPosse

I had my little girl on March 16th :) I was due April 8th.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

DollPosse said:


> I had my little girl on March 16th :) I was due April 8th.

Congratulations...what is her name and what did she weigh?


----------



## missangie

DollPosse said:


> I had my little girl on March 16th :) I was due April 8th.

Congratulations!!! Sounds similar to me, I was due April 5th and had my little boy March 12th! They were just eager to meet us ;-)


----------



## Dorian

Happy Mothers day everyone :)


----------



## Tilly87

Happy mothers day to those of you celebrating today! In the UK we have ours in March x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

So how is everyone doing? Niyah is a joy, and is now getting up once a night after sleeping 6 hours straight so I'm pleased. We have both been treated for thrush, she had terrible painful gas because of it but is so much better now. I had it in my milk ducts which meant a terrible stabbing pain when letting down but struggled to get treatment as doc had never heard of ductal thrush, grrrrr! Niyah is now 5weeks+5 days and 8lb3oz, what are all your baby weights?


----------



## Dorian

Glad Niyah is doing so well Pinkmummy. Sorry about the thrush though :( glad it's all better.

Isaiah is doing well. We are over the breast feeding problems, thankfully. He is around 7lbs. He has to have a hernia op though :( not sure yet when it will be. We see he Dr on the 5th.


----------



## missangie

loving the updates! Parker is 10 weeks old today and had his 2 month check up at exactly 9 weeks and was 11 lbs 10 ounces and 23 3/4 inches. He is starting to turn into a little human my husband and I keep saying because he is smiling and cooing and is just so much fun to have around!


----------



## Dorian

Awww, so sweet missAngie. I love it when babies start cooing and giggling. Isaiah smiles a lot and sort of giggles in his sleep. But he doesn't giggle when he is awake.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA I am honestly exhausted! My LO is going in tomorrow for a sleep problem... He has been gasping and choking while sleeping which means I am only getting 2 hours of sleep per night... Hallucinations have kicked in for mommy from lack of sleep... My poor OH had to finally get up with the baby on his bday and take over for a couple hours because I was so confused :( I hope they can help him out so him and mommy can start feeling better... Sorry of this message was confusing I am exhausted


----------



## DJF

Aria is doing great - 10 weeks old now! She is 11lbs and 21.25 inches. I went back to work part-time a couple weeks ago. It's hard being away from her but at least I am home more than I am away.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Glad to hear Aria, Isaiah and Parker are doing so well  . Aww giggles in his sleep Dorian, that is soooo cute! Lovely avatar missangie, Parker looks such a happy lil fella.
Niyah smiled at me for the first time today, I had a grin on my face all day after she did! 

Brooke...so sorry to see that you are struggling, really how things get better for you, and Dylan soon..sounds like he keeps scaring you hun. 
Thanks everyone for the updates, feels kinda sad that they are slowing down now, end of an era and I miss seeing everyones latest news :-(


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Djf, goodness you are brave going back to work...how you don't tire yourself out too much.


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies!!! I am so sorry i have not been on in a while, life with 3 kids has been busy:) I am so glad eveyone's babies are doing well. Landon turned 8 weeks yesterday and he is doing fantastic. He has his 2 month checkup next week, which means he will be getting his first set of shots:( I am sure is is at least 12lbs now because he was already 10lb4oz at his 1 month checkup. I will post his numbers after his appt on Thurs.

Pinkmummyof3- I am sad too that the posts are dying down. I remember being on here everyday when I was pregnant. We should all try to check in once in a while if we can:) I know our babies can keep us super busy!!!

Brooke - I am sorry Dylan is having sleep issues and that you are so exhausted. I hope the doctor's can figure out what is going on with Dylan. Please keep us updated:) 

missangie - love you new pic! Parker is so cute:)

DJF - I am glad Aria is doing well.


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> So how is everyone doing? Niyah is a joy, and is now getting up once a night after sleeping 6 hours straight so I'm pleased. We have both been treated for thrush, she had terrible painful gas because of it but is so much better now. I had it in my milk ducts which meant a terrible stabbing pain when letting down but struggled to get treatment as doc had never heard of ductal thrush, grrrrr! Niyah is now 5weeks+5 days and 8lb3oz, what are all your baby weights?


Oh wow, 6 hours straight is amazing!! Landon has just started toi do that as well:) When you had the stabbing pain for thrush, was that when you were feeding Niyah or just when you felt you milk filling up again. I have pain in my breast still, but not when feeding, only when I feel the milk in my breats filling up again. It usually last for about 30 seconds.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Niyah is a joy, and is now getting up once a night after sleeping 6 hours straight so I'm pleased. We have both been treated for thrush, she had terrible painful gas because of it but is so much better now. I had it in my milk ducts which meant a terrible stabbing pain when letting down but struggled to get treatment as doc had never heard of ductal thrush, grrrrr! Niyah is now 5weeks+5 days and 8lb3oz, what are all your baby weights?
> 
> 
> Oh wow, 6 hours straight is amazing!! Landon has just started toi do that as well:) When you had the stabbing pain for thrush, was that when you were feeding Niyah or just when you felt you milk filling up again. I have pain in my breast still, but not when feeding, only when I feel the milk in my breats filling up again. It usually last for about 30 seconds.Click to expand...

Mine was just like that, never when I was feeding and was just briefly, although painful, when my milk was letting down. Breasts weren't engorged or hot, and I didn't have a temp so I knew it wasn't mastitis or a blocked milk duct like my doc was trying to suggest. My health visitor agreed with me and said she thought it was ductal thrush too.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey Ladies :) So the doctor told us Dylan has terrible reflux so he is on medication and that the reflux is causing apnea because it blocks his airway.... He has to sleep with a wedge under his mattress and we have to use an angel care monitor and he will probably always eat every hour because I guess it makes him stomach feel better... He is 10.8 lbs 20.5" & the cutest little guy :) :) I think we need to post some newn photos of the little ones and try and update more often!
Hubby and I are talking about trying for number 4 in a few months!!!!


----------



## Dorian

Good morning Ladies,

Isaiah is doing pretty good here. His hernia is getting worse, so I am hoping to get him into the Drs this week, instead of waiting till the 5th. I hope they'll operate on him soon :( He is almost 2 months old and will be having his first shots on the 5th. I'm not sure what he weighs now, but he's at least 7lbs. He's getting big and nice and filled out :) He still loves being outside and hates taking baths. lol

Brooke, sorry about Dylans reflux, hope the meds help and he gets over it soon.

Mari, glad Landon is doing so well.


----------



## Marlee

Hey Mamas!

I've really enjoyed reading all of your updates and would love to see more photos of your LOs!

It makes me giggle to read how some of your babies at 2+ months are the size Lincoln was at 5 weeks! He was 10ln 10oz. It seems so big, but to me he just looks like an adorable little baby with chubby cheeks!

As for me, I've been so busy. I went back to work at 6 weeks. I've also been blogging a lot and became an official blogger for the baby company Nuby, which has been exciting. And on top of that I started hand making baby shoes and teething necklaces. So I'm basically up with the baby by 3 or 4 every day and just start working on one thing or another. I can't complain though, I really enjoy it all.

I'm so in love with this little guy, I already want another! LOL
 



Attached Files:







Lincoln%208weeks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5









shoes.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









WN.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hi everyone.
I hope Isaiah got seen for his hernia and that Dylan's reflux it's getting better.
Lincoln is so sweet looking, and I'm loving those baby shoes.

Niyah is smiling lots now, and has a little dimple on each cheek just like her eldest sister...so cute


----------



## Dorian

Wow, sounds like you're very busy Marlee! Darling photos.

Pinkmum, Isaiah see's his Dr on Wed this coming week, and we'll hopefully get his hernia op scheduled then.


----------



## Tilly87

Dorian i hope Isaiah's appointment for his hernia goes well, please keep us updated.

Marlee cute photos Lincoln is gorgeous.

Aww Pink so sweet i love dimples!

Brooke i hope Dylans reflux is better now hes on medication.

All is well here, Jayden is growing well he will be getting weighed on wednesday! at his last weigh in 3wks ago he was 9lb10oz so i'm guessing he will be quite alot heavier now. Anyway here are some recent pics x


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies,
All the new pictures are so cute!! I will post some of Landon as soon as I can. Landon had his 2 month checkup on thurs and he is 12lb9oz now! He is doing really welll, smiling all the time and starting to giggle too:) 

Dorian - I hope all goes well with Isaiah's appointment. Keep us updated

Tilly87 - Jayden is so cute! So glad he is doing well:)

Marlee - Lincoln is very cute:)


----------



## Dorian

Morning Ladies,

Mari, i can't wait for Isaiah to start giggling! He does a little bit in his sleep, but it's not the same. lol Although he does smile a lot. Glad Landon is doing so well. I am curious to see how much weight Isaiah has gained in the past few weeks.

Tilly, glad Jayden is doing well. He's so cute.


----------



## missangie

Hello ladies! 

Love all the new updates and pictures!!

Parker is 12 weeks today and such a good sleeper, goes to bed around 9 or 9:30 (a little late, Id like to get it to be earlier) and then wakes up around 5ish to eat and back to sleep until 9 or 9:30. Im feeling very lucky that I get so much sleep every night.

A couple weeks ago I noticed he had some blood in his diaper (a tiny amount and the only reason I even noticed the blood was because I saw that his diaper was really mucousy looking and smelled funny) So I took him to the dr and she said probably just a tummy bug and to call if it continued. Well his diapers were still mucousy but not too bad but I saw another diaper with blood a few days later. Took him back in and we are now having me be on a dairy free diet to see if its a milk allergy. Its been a little less then a week since I stopped all dairy (minus a few times where I ate something that I didnt know had dairy until after) and he has had a little bit of blood in a diaper today and has been screaming any time he has to poop. It is SO sad and I feel horrible that I cant fix the problem! 

Its just weird to me that he would develop this problem after being okay for almost 10 weeks. He also isnt overly gassy or fussy except when he has to poop so Im not sure if it really is a problem with dairy. I hope so though because that means the problem should be solved soon! 

Sorry Im blabbing


----------



## Dorian

:hugs: MissAngie and Parker! I'm sorry :( I hope that whatever the problem is, is cleared up soon. Dont you HATE when you can't fix something wrong with your baby??!


----------



## Tilly87

So glad everyones little bundles are doing well i love to hear how everyones babies are progressing after sharing our pregnancies.

Missangie- that must be awful, i hope the problem is fixed for both you and Parker soon.

Jayden is 7wks3days today and we just had our 6-8wk postnatal, he is doing so well and now weighs 11lb11oz! I am still anaemic and on iron tablets and feel literally exhausted at the mo as i am so busy, hope all you ladies are doing well x


----------



## Dorian

Hi Ladies,

Hope the exhaustion eases soon Tilly. Eat plenty of red meat and dark green leafy veggies :)

Isaiah had his 2mth appt today. He now weighs 9lbs 10oz!!! That is almost double his birthweight. He's 21" long. 

Dr needs to make some phone calls to find a surgeon in my area that will operate on Isaiah's hernia. So we don't have to travel to the big city. So hopefully we'll have an appt soon.


----------



## Tilly87

Dorian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope the exhaustion eases soon Tilly. Eat plenty of red meat and dark green leafy veggies :)
> 
> Isaiah had his 2mth appt today. He now weighs 9lbs 10oz!!! That is almost double his birthweight. He's 21" long.
> 
> Dr needs to make some phone calls to find a surgeon in my area that will operate on Isaiah's hernia. So we don't have to travel to the big city. So hopefully we'll have an appt soon.

Wow Isaiah is doing so well, he obviously loves his feeds!! x


----------



## Dorian

:) yah Tilly, he really wants to get big so that he can drive the tractor and the dirt bikes ;) LOL. 

I'm waiting to hear back from my Dr. He had to make some phone calls to find that surgeon. I hope it's soon!


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies it's been dead around here for almost a month!!! 
How are all the babies doing?! 
Dylan is doing great he is around 13.5 lbs now and still nursing :) :) 
His reflux is still pretty awful but we are getting used to it. 

My 21st bday is next Monday And I plan on going out to dinner and having a couple drinks even though I don't want to leave him but everyone keeps telling me I will regret not celebrating. 

Hope all is well <3


----------



## missangie

glad you are doing well minus the reflux!!

We are finally starting to turn a corner after 6+ weeks of gas, no naps, blood and mucous in diaper! I cut out dairy, soy, caffeine, citrus fruits and eggs and we were still having a horrible time. It got to the point where he was refusing to nurse but was hungry and we spent multiple days in my room battling each other trying to get him to eat. It seriously was an all day nursing extravaganza that usually left us both in tears. I decided to try the special hypoallergenic formula and the next day he was a new baby. He now naps great, is very happy, not gassy at all, and for a whole week his diaper was blood and mucous free. (this morning he had one that was slightly mucousy and I saw a dot of blood which Im really hoping is just a one time thing......) Sucks to be spending 22 bucks on a can of formula that doesnt even last 3 days and I have been very emotional about not breastfeeding anymore. Not at all what I wanted but he is so much happier and I couldnt keep putting him through pain while I tried to figure out just what was bothering him (plus I felt like I was starving with such a restricted diet!)

What else... He weighed 13 lbs 14 ounces at his last appt. right after he turned 3 months and he recently started to roll over from his tummy to his back. Last night he ALMOST got over from his back to his tummy. He also has started to grab things and hold on to toys (but mostly the soft blankies that are easy to grab) I LOVE seeing all the new things he does every day!

anyway sorry for the novel haha


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! It has been so long since I posted, sorry:( The days and weeks just seem to fly by! I am glad to here everyone's babies are doing well. 

Landon turned 3 months on June 29th and is doing very well. He was 12lb9oz at his 2 month appt, so I am guessing he is about 14lbs now. He does have some gas issues, so I am watcing what I eat and switching his formula to the Enfamil Gentlease to see if that helps. He rolled over today in his crib and fell asleep on his tummy! Looks like he will be a tummy sleeper just like his older sister:)Lanson is also sleeping in 8-9hrs stretches at night.

Missangie - sounds like you have had quite the time with your little guy. Landon almost never napseither. Everytime I put him down, he wakes right back up screaming. I have had to let him cry it out a bit, but no more than 5-10 min. Since I have started doing that he falls asleep for his naps more. I am hoping by switching his formula it will make him not so fussy.

Brooke - Happy birthday! I remeber my 21st bday. I had a awesome party. You should do something or you will definitely regret it. Enjoy:) Glad to hear Dylan is doing well.

Let's try to keep in touch when we can:)


----------



## Tilly87

Happy 21st Brooke, glad to know you are doing well!

Missangie, sorry to hear you are not breast feeding anymore but don't feel bad you did what was best for your little boy.

Mari, glad to hear Landon is doing so well, and what a good little sleeper you have!

Jayden is doing so well i haven't had him weighed since he was 7wks and he weighed 11lb11oz then so i think i will have to make a trip to the weigh in clinic next week, time goes so so fast!!! He is still waking up once in the night for a feed but we are in a pretty good routine now x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls!! Glad too see everyone is doing so well! xx

Poppy is doing great, she had a few days in hospital at 7 weeks due too suspected bronchilites so was a scarey time, took her almost 4 weeks too recover from the cough but she is doing great now and sleeping through from 8 til 6! She weighed 11lb 1oz at 10 weeks so will be interesting too see what she weighs at baby clinic next week. We are thinking of TTC again within the next 12 mOnths, eeeekkk! Im almost 37 though and really want too have 2 before im 40 so want too crack on. Big hugs too you all and happy 21st Brooke! xx


----------



## missangie

love all the updates ladies! Landon and Poppy are both SO cute in your pictures!!! Im so glad Poppy is doing great now, how scary that must have been :-(

Brooke, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## missangie

oh and I was going to add that we are going to be TTC sooner rather then later as well. We might be crazy but we want our babies to be less then 2 years apart. We'll see what happens ;-)


----------



## Mari30me

Babyhopes2011 - Glad to hear poppie is well now:) I am sorry she had a rough go with bronchitis. You pic of poppie is socute!

Missangie - I love your pic of Parker:) He looks so happy and what a big smile! You are not crazy at all for thinking of ttc again. All my kids are close in age. There is 22 months between Leah & Lucas. There is also 22 months between Lucas and Landon. It is hard in the beginning, but I am hoping they will be close when they r older. Are you going to start and try soon?


----------



## missangie

Mari30me said:


> Babyhopes2011 - Glad to hear poppie is well now:) I am sorry she had a rough go with bronchitis. You pic of poppie is socute!
> 
> Missangie - I love your pic of Parker:) He looks so happy and what a big smile! You are not crazy at all for thinking of ttc again. All my kids are close in age. There is 22 months between Leah & Lucas. There is also 22 months between Lucas and Landon. It is hard in the beginning, but I am hoping they will be close when they r older. Are you going to start and try soon?

That is great to hear! My husband and his brother are 16 months apart and are so close. (I know being close in age isnt a guarantee that they will be great friends but still..) 

In my mind, 18-22 months apart is my ideal situation! It took us almost 2 years to get pregnant with Parker and ended up getting pregnant using clomid the first try. Im HOPING my body has been kicked back into gear and that I will ovulate regularly on my own this time. We arent using any contraception and are just "pulling out" (TMI sorry) until we decide to really start trying. :blush:


----------



## Marlee

Hey Ladies! Where has the time gone?! I remember all of us stalking this page anxiously awaiting our little bundles, and now it's dead haha. I can't even remember the last time I was on here. It seems like we are all so busy! I'm struggling to juggle work, my busy blogging and being a mommy - but it's so great! I really feel like THIS is what I'm meant to do. I am obsessed with baby products and all things baby. I just love it! I would love to see new pics of everyone's little ones. Lincoln is 15 weeks! At his 9 week appointment he was already 14lbs and 23". I have NO idea where he gets his size from, but it's funny that even at that weight, he is still wearing 0-3 month clothes and size 1 diapers...he doesn't "look" that big to us, although he does have a rather large head! haha. He's got the cutest chubby cheeks that everyone just wants to squeeze and is starting to baby talk a lot and is just so much fun! I just love being a mom and look forward to many more babies :)
 



Attached Files:







NL.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missangie

marlee he is so stinkin cute!!


----------



## missangie

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/0030f2af7e1c.jpg 

Parker was 4 months on the 12th and is rolling constantly and such a happy, easy baby now that his tummy is all better! He also LOVES to be naked  Hope to see more updates from everyone 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/f5e5237c0451.jpg


----------



## Marlee

Parker is gorgeous and looks so happy!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, it is so nice to hear some baby updates. Parker and Lincoln are so cute! Landon is 3.5 months now and doing great, but the poor guy had bronchitis right now:( I have not had much sleep the past couple of weeks as all three of my kids are sick. 
I weighed Landon last week and he was about 14.5 pounds. He is wearing some 0-3 months, but mostly 3-6. He rolls over all the time and is such a happy baby. 

I am trying to post some pictures, but have to resize them first. They will be up soon:)


----------



## Mari30me

Here are some recent pics of Landon:)
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-18 12.10.38.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5









2012-07-18 12.09.42.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura077

Your babies are gorgeous! Drake turned 5 months Friday and is 1 week shy of 3 months adjusted. We're having a little trouble getting him to increase his formula intake so that he gains better, but he has a mouth cyst that they want to remove when he has his hernia surgery in November so I'm really hoping it has to do with that and not any food/oral aversion. He's about 12lbs. 

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/4411/sleepydrake.jpg


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all I just wanted to hop on and say hello. Airy is doing great!! She is now rolling over scooting standing laughing sort of talking and getting soo big. She calls me mom..that kind of bugs me because I was wanting to hear mama and it didn't last but a few days and it went to mom. She can say num num, dada, yum, ba, I eee(i eat) I u (I love you) ni ni (night night) I ni ni. and has for weeks now. She tried to walk yesterday but fell. That really freaked me out. I was at my moms for dinner and we were changing her, she rolled over and her feet were hanging off the edge of the couch and she slid down onto the floor with her feet touching the ground, held onto the couch and stood there. I was in shock, she fell when she tried to take a step while holding onto the couch. she didn't get hurt because I was right there but my mom and I just looked at each other like WHAT!!! She is also eating homemade baby food now..it's been okayed with her DR who said that she was born hungry..lol I have been trying to hold her off sense she was 6 weeks. She has lunch and dinner with no problems at all so he said keep going and she is still breastfeed. Any ways here are some pics of her and one of her standing as my avatar.

The first is her and my mom and the other pic of her with a pretty girl is her and my oldest daughter and the last is of her and me. the others are of just her lol
 



Attached Files:







137.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6









317.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4









pics from my cell 039.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4









pics from my cell 144.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 27









pics from my cell 329.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Your babies are all soooo adorable!! I cant believe they are already as old as 5 months! time sure does fly! 
Dylan is doing pretty good... he still wakes up usually around 6x a night sometimes every 15 minutes... The doctor told us his reflux does peak at 4 months old so that makes sense! Fingers crossed he starts feeling better soon... He has his 4 month visit tomorrow so I dont know how much he weighs as of right now. Is anyone trying for another yet. I really want another little girl but then again 3 kids is great. I am pretty torn. I am thinking of getting a BA in June of next year so I will have to decide by then. Here is a recent photo of my gorgeous little baby boy.
 



Attached Files:







dylan.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Your babies are all soooo adorable!! I cant believe they are already as old as 5 months! time sure does fly!
> Dylan is doing pretty good... he still wakes up usually around 6x a night sometimes every 15 minutes... The doctor told us his reflux does peak at 4 months old so that makes sense! Fingers crossed he starts feeling better soon... He has his 4 month visit tomorrow so I dont know how much he weighs as of right now. Is anyone trying for another yet. I really want another little girl but then again 3 kids is great. I am pretty torn. I am thinking of getting a BA in June of next year so I will have to decide by then. Here is a recent photo of my gorgeous little baby boy.

reflux peaks at 4 months? I sure hope thats true!!!! Dylan is SO cute!! We are already talking about another but arent actually trying just yet and will probably wait until at least January


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah well according to his pedi and some google research lol 
When we were talking about number 4 we thought we would start trying in January but that changed. I think 3 college educations are already going to be hard to work with for us.
I cant believe how far we all have come! I feel like just yesterday we were barely preggers and waiting to find out what we were having now look babies that are smiling laughing sitting up rolling over and eating real food!!! SO HAPPY!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, well quick update from me, Poppy is doing great, almost sleeping through goes from 7.30 til 6am and usually has one feed around 1am, would love her too drop that feed but it aint gona happen just yet as she guzzles a full bottle down! I have started her on baby rice as she is constantly hungry, she spits most out but is now starting too open her mouth too take it so thats progress! She isnt rolling yet but does sleep and lay on her side quite a bit, just cant get her chubby self over yet! She is sooooo noisey, she is constantly shouting at me in her gaga ways and certainly lets everyone know she is in the room! I dont think it will be long before she will be able too say the odd word here and there, im trying to get her too say mamama at the minute but she just laughs and blows a raspberry at me, little tinker! I will post some piccies of her in her bee outfit that she went too a fancy dress party in, look at her chunky legs, so wobbly and cute! LOL! Glad too see everyones LO's are doing so well they are all so gorgeous :cloud9:.....big hugs and loves too you all xxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo (9).JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









photo (6).JPG
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

hi ladies, it's been so long since i was on here. so glad to see everyone is doing well, and all these lovely pics are making me broody again, lol. 
Niyah is an absolute delight, and her three big sisters are amazing with her...she is clearly besotted with each of them already.
Niyah hasn't been the best sleeper but got into the routine of 9pm till 4, until suddenly she started waking a few times a night. but i am thinking that it was the 4 month sleep regresion thing because last night she finally went 9 till 6.30, which was heaven!
she is rolling over, "agooing" at all of us, and is constantly giggling.She was weighed yesterday at 18weeks 3days and is 12lb 10oz, anyway gonna try put up some pics. Oh and i hope your 21st was fabulous Brooke. x


----------



## PinkmummyOf3




----------



## PinkmummyOf3

the girls in the pic with her are her big sisters.


----------



## brookettc3

Oh my goodness she is absolutely adorable pinkmummy! My 21st was pretty fun but i missed dylan so much! 
I really want another girl but idk.... Dylan is doing amazing getting soooo big he is around 15lbs rolling over laughing like crazy stands all the time just the best. He still wakes up a ton at night which is not the best but he is worth it :) I would love to see everyones babies and hear updates on how they are doing
 



Attached Files:







373968_2320071418579_492235002_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









421571_2195530305129_2129205438_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









315436_2312501029324_334425170_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









561152_2320077778738_538591921_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missangie

Ahhh everyone has such cute little babies! Parker is 5 1/2 months old and has been rolling for awhile but is now rolling alllllllllll over the place. He is still an amazing sleeper (sleeps 12-13 hours straight at night) but he goes to bed SO early (like 630 and the last few nights 545) Also, Ive been lucky enough to stay home with him for the past 5 1/2 months but am starting back at work next week 
(only part time though YAY) 
https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/angelalaws09/576140_649845737288_1079375727_n.jpg


----------



## Miss Marlee

oh my goodness look at those cuties! Can't believe how big everyone is! Lincoln was 18lbs at 4.5 months at 27". I didn't realize I gave birth to a linebacker!
 



Attached Files:







582551_666434828026_1384780173_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Lincoln, parker and Dylan are all soo cute....I have to say this group has a load of beautiful babies to Coo over! 
Go for it Brooke, I absolutely love having a large family....if I had my way I would make ours just a little larger, tee he. Well I have persuaded chubby to leave it a while before going to get snip, so that buys me some time whilst I try and change his mind lol.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Chubby ?! Lol ...I meant hubby, oops . Predictive text could really get me into trouble sometimes!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

I am still breadtfeeding, and Niyah is now having puree at lunch time but still only sleeps 8.40 (WITHOUT FAIL, won't go down a min earlier however hard I try) until 4am. I so wish she would sleep a little longer as she isn't good at napping through the day unless we are on the move, she loves sleeping in her car seat or pram. I do wonder if this is because I was out and about so much when she was brand new....from her second day I was back to shopping, school runs etc?! Still it could be so much worse...if only I made myself get an early night once in while I would be a lot less tired!


----------



## Mari30me

Omg, all the babies are adorable! I will post pics of Landon asap! Landon is 5.5 months old. He had a checkup 2 weeks ago(@ 5 months) and weighed 16lb 3oz. He is 26.25 inches long. He can sit unaided for short periods of time. He is the happiest baby and smiles all the time! Still not sleeping through the night, but we are getting there:)

It is so nice to see updates from everyone. I hope we can keep doing that:)


----------



## laura077

Had to stop by and see more cuties! Hope all are doing well. :)

We're off reflux meds, and have a hernia surgery date finally for 10/29! Not sure how popular Halloween is for everyone but I'd love to see all the cutie costumes!

Take care, ladies! :)


----------



## Mari30me

Here is a pic of Landon. I took it last week:)
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-24 13.09.43.png
File size: 264 KB
Views: 8


----------



## missangie

Landon looks like a big boy!!! Very cute

Anyone else feel that way? That our babies are now starting to look big and not so itty bitty anymore? makes me sad that its going so fast but I am absolutely loving this age where Parker is now army crawling everywhere, playing with toys, laughing, etc. He still isnt sitting up unassisted though but he is more interested in moving around then sitting in one spot!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Missangie - I do feel landon is looking older now. It makes me said he is not my tiny baby anymore:( He will be 6 months tomorrow and i cannot believe it! It just seems like yesterday we were on here everyday discussing our pregnancies.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) :) anyone else thinking they may be TTC again?


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies :) :) anyone else thinking they may be TTC again?

me, me, me, me!! :happydance: We used clomid to get pregnant with Parker and I havent had a cycle at all since having him (just like before so Im not surprised by that) so I have an appointment in December to find out if we can just use clomid again or if there are a bunch of tests we need to do first

Brooke, I thought you were planning on being done after Dylan? Change your mind? ;-)


----------



## brookettc3

Yay so glad you are working on TTC again! :) I hope you don't need clomid! Are you BF? 
Yes, I changed my mind for sure! I can't imagine Dylan my last baby anymore. I love him so much he is such an amazing baby and I think he deserves a sibling close in age like his sister and brother are :) I am one of four I have three sisters and my mom did it alone so I know I can do it with the help of my hubby. I am EBF Dylan and haven't had a visit from AF yet so I can't try just yet.


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Yay so glad you are working on TTC again! :) I hope you don't need clomid! Are you BF?
> Yes, I changed my mind for sure! I can't imagine Dylan my last baby anymore. I love him so much he is such an amazing baby and I think he deserves a sibling close in age like his sister and brother are :) I am one of four I have three sisters and my mom did it alone so I know I can do it with the help of my hubby. I am EBF Dylan and haven't had a visit from AF yet so I can't try just yet.

Im not BFing (stopped a little before 4 months- Not that a story is necessary but Parker was pooping blood and in pain for 6 loooong weeks and during that time I stopped all dairy/soy/caffeine/citrus and couldnt figure out what was bothering and the weird thing is that he was perfectly fine for the first 10 or so weeks of his life. very weird and sad for me!) Anyway, so its been like 4 months so Id think I should have had a period by now but since I never did before getting prego, Im not holding my breath. That would be SO amazing and awesome if we got pregnant naturally though!!!!

I love that you want a big family! What does your hubby think, does he want another?


----------



## brookettc3

Aw I am so sorry to hear about the problems you were having. At leat you got some time in before you had to quit. I have heard it can take up to 6 months after BF to get a period back. 

Thanks I am so excited about it. My husband always told me he wants 3-4 and I always wanted 2 now we have swapped. My oldest son has ADHD and impulse problems so its very hard on us as he has to see a behavior specialist. We have to lock him in his room at night so he doesnt kill himself (although now he knows how to pick the lock) so my husband is overwhelmed with him and says he is done for now but he knows once my son is better behaved we will probably both want another so I think we should just do it now so its not like starting all over again and dylan has someone to grow up with close in age like my first two. I am not going to TTC until he absouletly wants another one even know he is willing to try now. lol


----------



## brookettc3

How is everyone doing?! :)
How are the babies? 
Anyone prego again?


----------



## missangie

Hi Brooke!!! How are you??? How is Dylan? Have you decided if your family is complete or are you still thinking about another little one in the future?

Here is a picture of Parker taken at his mommy and me gymnastics class (I work at The Little Gym and he takes a class there once a week)

https://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5459/68071672551544668136002.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He is almost 9 months old and I cant believe it! He is crawling everywhere, loves to stand and climb anything and everything. Just started waving. He is pretty quiet, sometimes he will say the da da da sound or ma ma ma but thats about it  

We are officially TTC #2 and actually just finished my first round of clomid 

How is everyone else? Id love an update!


----------



## missangie

oh and in case you couldnt tell from the picture (ha ha) he still has absolutely NO hair lol his bald head cracks me up ;-)


----------



## brookettc3

Missangie- We are currently in the home buying process so TTC is not going to happen right now. Maybe after we move and are settled in. :) Parker is adorable!! OMG! His bald head is too cute! I am posting this from my phone so I will hae to go on my laptop later and upload a photo of Dylee :) he has been crawling since he was 6 months old Standing since 6.5 months and started walking around holding onto furniture since 3 weeks ago. He started saying mom mama and mommy a couple weeks ago its so adorable! He follows me around calling for me! He is not waving yet hopefully soon because that is so adorable! So hppy for you that you are TTC! I still haven't even had a visit from AF since Dylan was born!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Hey guys...nice to see people are still checking in occasionally. Wow Brooke sounds like Dylan is a very quick learner!
Missangie, Parker is just so cute!!
Niyah has been crawling a while now, starting to pull herself up now too and just grins and laughs constantly....an absolute treasure and her sisters adore her so much....I just can't imagine life before her now.
Well I am still breastfeeding and only had one af.....3 weeks ago. Got a sneaky feeling I might not get another one anytime soon, had an oops moment where protection is concerned (sorry tmi), and now I'm experiencing pains like implantation......oops :-\ lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Niyah now &#9825;


----------



## missangie

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> View attachment 529575
> 
> 
> View attachment 529577
> 
> 
> Niyah now &#9825;

Niyah is soooo cute!!! You better take a test soon and update us :winkwink:


----------



## brookettc3

OMG!!! She is adorable!!!! 

I am dying to know what the test says!!!


----------



## April2012

thanks for the update ladies. here is my little guy.


----------



## missangie

April, is he a red head? LOVE! He is so cute


----------



## April2012

missangie said:


> April, is he a red head? LOVE! He is so cute

thanks! he is indeed. neither my husband nor I have red hair, but we definitely have red heads in the family.


----------



## April2012

missangie said:


> oh and in case you couldnt tell from the picture (ha ha) he still has absolutely NO hair lol his bald head cracks me up ;-)

my little one doesn't have much hair either...not compared to some babies that seem to come out with a full head of hair.

your little guy is a doll.


----------



## missangie

one of my best friends has a 10 month old little girl with bright red her! Mom is blonde and dad is dark haired but I guess the dads side has some red heads. I love red hair! (my mom is a red head!)


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies vinnie is just starting to crawl hes been rolling everywhere since 5months im trying to convince Dh for number 4 At the moment which osteoporosis frustrating as a few months bk he said yes but I was still bf so Had no af but now its back hes not so sure lol I stopped bf vinnie at 8 mnths as he bit me and it blistered and I got mastitis and vinnie just refused to feed any more so we switched to formula but im happy to have Made it that far


----------



## mum2beagain

Sorry multiple posts Lol


----------



## mum2beagain

.


----------



## mum2beagain

I have no idea why so many posts ny phone just keeps posting g lol


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

grrr still guessing.... damn faint test lines/evaps, I'm freaking out a little =-O


----------



## missangie

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> grrr still guessing.... damn faint test lines/evaps, I'm freaking out a little =-O

Pinkmummyof3, I just decided to test because Im going out tonight for a friends birthday and was going to have a drink and Im pretty sure I just got a faint line. Im FREAKING out..... are you prego? am I? Are we both?


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> PinkmummyOf3 said:
> 
> 
> grrr still guessing.... damn faint test lines/evaps, I'm freaking out a little =-O
> 
> Pinkmummyof3, I just decided to test because Im going out tonight for a friends birthday and was going to have a drink and Im pretty sure I just got a faint line. Im FREAKING out..... are you prego? am I? Are we both?Click to expand...

omg so glad I'm not alone! Have you found out for sure yet?? I'm still guessing.
Symptom spotting is bringing back memories.....I have terrible thrush, sorry tmi, which I only ever get when I'm pregnant. I keep smelling cat pee , my tea tastes funny, and I keep gagging with my tongue stud in (all of which usually happens)....but maybe it's my mind playing tricks. 
hubby found cheap tests I've been doing (my poas addiction is in full swing), and completely freaked out so for now we're just acting like I'm not until I know for definite. The line I get is soo faint that there's no way I'm splashing out on an expensive one unless I get a darker line. 
Would you be pleased??


----------



## missangie

Definitely positive tests here. Totally excited but really nervous about having two little ones. So shocked since it took us almost two years to get pregnant the first time! My hubby is very excited


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

oh wow.....congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you. 18 months is a fantastic age gap....my 1st two were 20months apart (accidentally), and it worked so well that we planned the 18 month age gap between two and three. Did take me years after that to get hubby to agree to number 4 though! lol
Well I'm wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months, and who knows maybe I'll join you on a thread again depending on my faint lines ;-)


----------



## missangie

Keep us all updated pinkmummyof3!!!!!!


----------



## April2012

missangie said:


> Definitely positive tests here. Totally excited but really nervous about having two little ones. So shocked since it took us almost two years to get pregnant the first time! My hubby is very excited

oh, congratulations! so happy and excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

well not sure what that was all about but af now here, 2 weeks late. It has resulted in us having talks about another though =-O


----------



## missangie

Awe man, I was hoping for a side kick ;-)


----------



## mominapril

Hey Everyone.
I posted here last year as we had our baby girl in April 2012 and great news is we are expecting again and due May 2013 :)
We find out Wed the gender :)


----------



## missangie

mominapril said:


> Hey Everyone.
> I posted here last year as we had our baby girl in April 2012 and great news is we are expecting again and due May 2013 :)
> We find out Wed the gender :)

congrats! Are you hoping for another girl or wanting a boy? Or do you have a preference?


----------



## magicteapot

Congrats guys! Good job :D


----------



## mominapril

Thanks ladies! We are very excited :) 

Missangie : Honestly we don't. Have a gender preference ,we just want a healthy happy baby .


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hi all, I was online and thought I'd see how everyone is. Congrats to those of you that are pregnant again. I'm thinking about adding a new baby in my home as well....not sure 100% yet. It's just so depressing having to pack away all of Airy's newborn & 0-3 mo things. She's now 17lbs and growing so fast. She's standing on her own,taking 6steps before falling and talking up a storm. She has no problems telling me what she's wanting. I'm not sure if it would be smart for me to have another baby with almost dying having her but I keep thinking they could always c section me...idk I'm so confused and really getting depressed over this. It. So doesn't help that my sister in law is about 9 weeks along. They don't ever take care of the child they have now, my parents do! Yes I guess I'm very upset about this. Both my brother and sil are special needs as is their first child and now they are risking another special needs child being brought into this world that they won't care for....it will all be on me! My parents said they won't take in another one. I know that sounds bad but you have no idea what they deal with raising my nephew. It's really sad. Anyways sorry this is long and I'm going to try to be on more.


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mominapril said:


> Hey Everyone.
> I posted here last year as we had our baby girl in April 2012 and great news is we are expecting again and due May 2013 :)
> We find out Wed the gender :)

Congrats!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Awe man, I was hoping for a side kick ;-)


There's time yet.....hubby has agreed to try for number5!! I must be mad, but very excited!!


----------



## brookettc3

You guys make me want to try for another!!! Seriously starting to think about it!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey Ladies!! I have not been on here in quite a while and thought i would checkin:)

Congrats to all the mommies expecting again!!!! So exciting:) We just bought a new house and are moving in September, so no TTC for us:) I think we are done at 3 kids. 

Landon is 9.5 months, 18lb13oz. He started crawling and pulling up at 7 months. He was cruising b 8 months. He is the happiest baby and always smiling! He loves playing with his older sister and brother.

I will definitely check in more often now. I love getting updates from everyone. I will post some reccent pic soon:)


----------



## missangie

Congrats on the new house Mari30me!!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Thanx missangie:) Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?


----------



## missangie

Mari30me said:


> Thanx missangie:) Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?

well I feel like crap actually haha. I forgot how bad morning sickness is and its hard when I have a little one to take care of. (and the days when Im working 13 hours) For example, yesterday was my day off and i woke up and was throwing up for a bit and so I put Parker in his high chair with some cheerios which worked out well. Then an hour or so later we were playing on the floor and out of no where I knew I was going throw up, I stood up and put my hands over my mouth and RAN to the kitchen sink but didnt quite make it. Ended up throwing up all over myself, the kitchen floor and counter and of course Parker comes crawling after me. UGH I laughed later about it but it was horrible.


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Thanx missangie:) Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?
> 
> well I feel like crap actually haha. I forgot how bad morning sickness is and its hard when I have a little one to take care of. (and the days when Im working 13 hours) For example, yesterday was my day off and i woke up and was throwing up for a bit and so I put Parker in his high chair with some cheerios which worked out well. Then an hour or so later we were playing on the floor and out of no where I knew I was going throw up, I stood up and put my hands over my mouth and RAN to the kitchen sink but didnt quite make it. Ended up throwing up all over myself, the kitchen floor and counter and of course Parker comes crawling after me. UGH I laughed later about it but it was horrible.Click to expand...

I am sorry you are not feeling good:( I remember MS, mine was really bad too. I have thrown up all over myself to when I was pregnant. It is so horrible. My MS was so bad, I had to go on meds. I hope it passes for you soon! It is tough looking after a baby and being pregnant. Do you think you will find out what you are having, or have a surprise? I am so excited for you:) I do miss the anticipation of a new baby coming, but not so much the pregnant part! lol


----------



## laura077

So my early bird Drake will be the first 1 year old! He's doing pretty well for a 30 weeker, but is having trouble gaining weight. I think he just burns it off. He's pulling to stand and learning to sit back down. Inching his way around furniture but not letting go yet. 

I ordered his birthday decorations today. I'm starting to have some sadness as I remember the NICU and things that led up to it, but mostly glad we've made it this far and he's doing well.

For his 11 month, we got our first toothy peeking out!

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8288/61482458253854177280163.jpg

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6708/christmaspjs.jpg


----------



## missangie

Drake is SO cute!!!! Gosh I cant believe we almost have 1 year olds!!!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Drake is adorable!! SO glad he is doing well:)

I cannot believe we will have 1 year olds soon either! Landon's bday invitations just arrived in the mail yesterday:) I have also ordered his cake. He will turn 1 March 29th. He is growing up too fast!!

What is everyone doing for their little one's first bday?


----------



## missangie

ahhh I have no idea what we are going to do for Parkers 1st... Its on March 12 so I think we might just have a family get together/party on the 10th. Nothing big


----------



## brookettc3

Oh goodness Drake is adorable!!!

To celebrate Dylan's 1st birthday on the 16th of March we are celebrating at home with friends and family and doing the "fisher price first birthday theme"! I can't believe he is almost one! We just bought our first home in January and decided we were done having babies because its only a 4br and everyone has their own room at the moment but now I am starting to change my mind. I miss Dylan being an itty bitty and I can't imagine never having another one. I am going to miss breastfeeding beyond words as well! Gosh am I crazy for wanting another?!


----------



## laura077

Thanks!

https://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7280/cakegammy.jpg

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/2521/cakeeat.jpg


----------



## missangie

loooove the pictures! Happy birthday Drake!


----------



## brookettc3

Happy Late birthday Drake!!!! <3 

I'm in an unexpected but welcomed 2WW :) fingers crossed


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Wow....hope Drake had a fabulous birthday, he looks like he enjoyed his cake . Very cute!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Yeay Brooke....me too! Fingers crossed. X


----------



## brookettc3

Yay :) hope we both get a :bfp:


----------



## missangie

crossing my fingers ladies


----------



## brookettc3

Pinkmummy- how many dpo are you? 

Missangie- thank you :) :) I hope We get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

brookettc3 said:


> Pinkmummy- how many dpo are you?
> 
> Missangie- thank you :) :) I hope We get a BFP soon!!!

4dpo I think, according to opks. Cd21 now . Finding the wait so hard, thinking I might test mothers day which is way to early but a bfp on that day would be amazing!


----------



## Mari30me

Happy belated birthday Drake!! Love the pics:)

Wow, pinkmummy and Brooke!!! My fingers are crossed for you too:) I have the urge to have another, but I just do not want to be pregnant right now. I think 4 kids will be alot, but I would love for my daughter to have a sister. So maybe in a couple of years because we are moving this year.

Landon's 1st bday party is next Sat, I will post pics for you all to see. His actual bday is March 29. I will be having 50 people at my house!! Big family. Wish me luck! lol

Marianne:)


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Mari30me said:


> Happy belated birthday Drake!! Love the pics:)
> 
> Wow, pinkmummy and Brooke!!! My fingers are crossed for you too:) I have the urge to have another, but I just do not want to be pregnant right now. I think 4 kids will be alot, but I would love for my daughter to have a sister. So maybe in a couple of years because we are moving this year.
> 
> Landon's 1st bday party is next Sat, I will post pics for you all to see. His actual bday is March 29. I will be having 50 people at my house!! Big family. Wish me luck! lol
> 
> Marianne:)

50!? Wow you're brave. Hope he has a fab day. I just had a sleepover party for my 8yr old.....8 friends staying over and then my own 4. It went better than I expected, but boy was I tired the next day! 
I'm thinking it will be nice for Niyah to have a sibling near her own age as the other 3 have 18 month ish gap between them. ..then Niyah 4 years later. Hubby says god help us if we have a boy as I'll want a brother for him....not much chance of that anyway though after 4 girls lol x


----------



## Mari30me

PinkmummyOf3 said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday Drake!! Love the pics:)
> 
> Wow, pinkmummy and Brooke!!! My fingers are crossed for you too:) I have the urge to have another, but I just do not want to be pregnant right now. I think 4 kids will be alot, but I would love for my daughter to have a sister. So maybe in a couple of years because we are moving this year.
> 
> Landon's 1st bday party is next Sat, I will post pics for you all to see. His actual bday is March 29. I will be having 50 people at my house!! Big family. Wish me luck! lol
> 
> Marianne:)
> 
> 50!? Wow you're brave. Hope he has a fab day. I just had a sleepover party for my 8yr old.....8 friends staying over and then my own 4. It went better than I expected, but boy was I tired the next day!
> I'm thinking it will be nice for Niyah to have a sibling near her own age as the other 3 have 18 month ish gap between them. ..then Niyah 4 years later. Hubby says god help us if we have a boy as I'll want a brother for him....not much chance of that anyway though after 4 girls lol xClick to expand...

I know 50 people sounds crazy, but I have a big family and am close with all of my cousins. I only do a big party for the 1st bday. After that we just do kids parties or immediate family only. It will be alot of work but I am looking forward to it:) Two days after the party our house goes for sale! lol


There is always a chance you could have a boy!! :) I am crossing my fingers for you this cycle. Keep me updated:)


----------



## missangie

Mari30me said:


> Landon's 1st bday party is next Sat, I will post pics for you all to see. His actual bday is March 29. I will be having 50 people at my house!! Big family. Wish me luck! lol
> 
> Marianne:)

We are celebrating Parker's first this Sunday! Just have family and a couple friends over and my MILs house. His actually birthday is next Tuesday and Im a mean mom and scheduled his well baby appointment for that day so that means shots on his birthday. oops! Oh well, we will just pretend Sunday is the actual day!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

Well I will keep you updated, I have a feeling Brooke and I may both be lucky this month but we shall see.....

I hope both Landon and Parker have lots of fun at their parties. ...I just can't believe how quickly a year has gone. This thread is so old now, and still going..love it!


----------



## brookettc3

Yay so many birthdays!! Dylan's actual birthday and birthday party are the same day (march 16) so this Saturday I can't wait! I am so excited to see all the birthday photos from our "April hatchlings" 

So glad we have kept in contact over the years (wow how insane "years") 

Thank you miss Angie and mari- I am very hopeful we get out BFP's

Pinkmummy- I have a feeling we will be prego together too!! :) I really really hope so!! Dylan needs a younger friend/sibling just as my older two have each other!


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies vinne had a fantastic birthday on wednesday very spoilt, we too are hoping for another blessing i have an app next week with my kidney specialist as i have to have a kidney biopsy done to get a definate diagnoses but then hopefully after that we will be able to start ttc we are going to try and sway for a girl as we have 1dd and 2ds so 1 more dd will be our family complete of course if its a boy thats fine too happy birthday to all our april hatchlings xx


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

mum2beagain said:


> hi ladies vinne had a fantastic birthday on wednesday very spoilt, we too are hoping for another blessing i have an app next week with my kidney specialist as i have to have a kidney biopsy done to get a definate diagnoses but then hopefully after that we will be able to start ttc we are going to try and sway for a girl as we have 1dd and 2ds so 1 more dd will be our family complete of course if its a boy thats fine too happy birthday to all our april hatchlings xx

Yeay.. how exciting! Large families are fab ;)


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies, had to come on here to tell you that today is Parker's birthday and my twin sister just had her first baby, a boy, this morning!! How crazy is that? Her and I obviously share a birthday and now our little boys will share a birthday and are exactly 1 year apart!!!


----------



## PinkmummyOf3

missangie said:


> Hi ladies, had to come on here to tell you that today is Parker's birthday and my twin sister just had her first baby, a boy, this morning!! How crazy is that? Her and I obviously share a birthday and now our little boys will share a birthday and are exactly 1 year apart!!!

Wow that is amazing....what are the chances! ? So lovely


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies I hope you are all doing well and all the first birthdays have turned out amazing so far! 

Dylans first birthday turned out great but by the end of the night he had a terrible cough that turned into a trip to urgent care and a nasal vacuum treatment. He was diagnosed with RSV :( poor little guy! I am now not going to sleep until he is better after she warned me how serious this can get in an instant. 

I will try and post photos of the birthday boy and his party later. 

on a TTC note I am not like 4-5 days late with no signs of AF. I had a blood HCG test done on friday so hopefully I will get the results tomorrow AM! Fingers crossed I get a positive number. :) I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## missangie

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies I hope you are all doing well and all the first birthdays have turned out amazing so far!
> 
> Dylans first birthday turned out great but by the end of the night he had a terrible cough that turned into a trip to urgent care and a nasal vacuum treatment. He was diagnosed with RSV :( poor little guy! I am now not going to sleep until he is better after she warned me how serious this can get in an instant.
> 
> I will try and post photos of the birthday boy and his party later.
> 
> on a TTC note I am not like 4-5 days late with no signs of AF. I had a blood HCG test done on friday so hopefully I will get the results tomorrow AM! Fingers crossed I get a positive number. :) I will keep you guys posted!

UPDATE?? Are you pregnant? How is Dylan doing? I know sooo many little ones who have had RSV, no fun!


----------



## brookettc3

Blood results came back negative :( progesterone at .6 so I doubt I even ovulated and must have had a false positive OPK and a cyst on my ovary then.... They did find that I my thyroid level was very low meaning hyperthyroidism so I had a repeat test done which showed that it has gone up some. Gosh I hope that AF comes soon!!!


----------



## shareema

:dance:Hi girls I haven't been here in a long time, ttc#3 but still waiting for period to be back, but I think I ovulated yesterday and bd'd yesterday as well, so we'll ll see. Anyway nice to be back here!:happydance:


----------



## LadyE

Hi girls, I havent posted in a LONG time, but I have been reading. Congrats to all the first birthdays and new pregnancies! 

I've got great news to share- I too, got a positive preg test yesterday! My son is 11 months today! By my calculations they will be about 18 months apart. Baby #2 is a total surprise to us but a complete blessing! xoxo


----------



## missangie

AW bummer Brooke! Sorry to hear you didnt get the news you were hoping for! Hopefully soon  Is Dylan feeling better?

Good luck Shareema!!

LadyE, Congrats!!! Mine should be just about 18 months apart too! How are you feeling?


----------



## LadyE

Thanks, Missangie!!

I had a feeling I was pregnant a few days ago (of course I mistook implantation bleeding as a minor period) when I started feeling a lil nauseous and then my hat started smelling funny- when I was newly pregnant with my DS my sunglasses smelled like metal and even today, i still can&#8217;t bring myself to put them on, so I guess there goes that hat too! haha. 

how's your second trimester off to? a great start I hope! I assume you find out the gender soon if you are planning on knowing. did you plan on baby #2? have you started telling you toddler about the new baby? 
We're so happy and feeling blessed but because this came as a surprise we're not at all prepared, in fact, I think we are all still getting used to the news. All things that I cant control are running through my mind right now...maternity leave hours I will be short on, daycare, but mostly how my son will handle it? I guess he will be young enough where he will be okay but I feel like I didnt give him enough time to just enjoy it being us three... feeling a little:shipw: but I know its just the inital shock! haha.


----------



## missangie

LadyE said:


> Thanks, Missangie!!
> 
> I had a feeling I was pregnant a few days ago (of course I mistook implantation bleeding as a minor period) when I started feeling a lil nauseous and then my hat started smelling funny- when I was newly pregnant with my DS my sunglasses smelled like metal and even today, i still cant bring myself to put them on, so I guess there goes that hat too! haha.
> 
> how's your second trimester off to? a great start I hope! I assume you find out the gender soon if you are planning on knowing. did you plan on baby #2? have you started telling you toddler about the new baby?
> We're so happy and feeling blessed but because this came as a surprise we're not at all prepared, in fact, I think we are all still getting used to the news. All things that I cant control are running through my mind right now...maternity leave hours I will be short on, daycare, but mostly how my son will handle it? I guess he will be young enough where he will be okay but I feel like I didnt give him enough time to just enjoy it being us three... feeling a little:shipw: but I know its just the inital shock! haha.

2nd trimester still feels like the first for me, still sick every morning but I think its getting better. (I threw up every day for 18 weeks with Parker so Im hoping it will be the same this time and that Im almost done feeling yucky!!!) Yep, we planned to have them this close. Well we didnt think it would happen right away since it took 2 yrs to get pregnant the first time (first round of clomid though) and this time we got pregnant the first month trying, using clomid again! 

Parker and his cousin are 21 months apart and she has been in love with him since day 1 and now that he is older he loves her just as much and they play so nicely together. Im sure it will definitely have its challenges at first- Im mostly nervous about nursing a newborn with a small toddler around because with Parker I remember just sitting on the couch nursing on and off all day pretty much and this time Ill need to balance giving him attention too and making sure he isnt getting into stuff, etc. Plus, it will be hard to explain to him that "no you cant poke brother/sisters eyes and no you cant sit on brother/sister" LOL

We havent started saying anything to him, I think he is too little to even partially understand anything. I think once it gets close Ill buy him a little baby doll to play with and a book about being a big brother or something. I have friends with kids with this age difference and most of what I have heard is that when they are under two they dont have that jealousy when new baby comes like older kids often have. 

Sorry for the novel! I definitely can understand you feeling nervous and being overwhelmed by the news especially since it was a surprise but Im sure you are a great mama and can handle it!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats Lady E!!! :) 

Ladies my first two are 12 months and 9days apart and it was very hard in the beginning just because they are like twins but it does get soooo much easier as they get older! Just make sure you are constantly giving as much attention to the older one as possible so they don't grow resentment for the baby. My first 2 are bestfriends now (i mean bestfriends who occasionally throw a couple punches) lol


----------



## LadyE

Thanks Missangie and Brooke!!

You ladies have calmed my nerves a little bit. Great tip on buying a doll and a book on being a big brother, this is def something I see that can help in the transition. 

You are so right about it feeling like having twins, especially since I think that will be around the time we wanted to introduce potty training. I remember when Nik was a baby we'd nurse allllll day long and we co-slept too so im hoping Nik will continue doing great like he has been and sleeps all night long. We are still breastfeeding (dont know if I mentioned this in an earlier post) and the plan was to wean at a year so I am sure by the time baby#2 arrives he will be totally weaned but until then I want to slowly start weaning him. I've enjoyed bf so much, more than I thought I would and he's such a pro at it, and more recently I know its become more of a comfort than nutrition. but I digress. 

I am excited to have them be close in age and in life (with im sure some punches and kicks here and there) growing up my brother and I were 5 years apart so he was always the 'annoying lil brother' hehe. 

Missangie do you plan on finding out what youre having? Hopefully youre just 2 short weeks of feeling yucky and entering the 2nd trimester 'honeymoon stage' of pregnancy-- ahh-- that I do remember and enjoyed oh so much! I've had to break out my preg books, funny how quickly we forget- there goes my spicy tuna rolls!


----------



## Mari30me

Congrats LadyE!!

Brookettc, sorry to hear. Fingers crossed for you next cycle:)

We just had Landon's 1st bday party on March 16 and it was amazing!! There were about 50 friends and family. I am going to post pics this weekend. I just need to put the pics on my computer. Landon's actual bday is March 29. He almost walking, taking up to six steps on his own:) Our house just went for sal on Wed and it is so hard to keep it clean with 3 kids running around all day! lol Fingers crossed it sells fast!

Marianne.


----------



## LadyE

for those who have already celebrated their baby's 1st birthday, I would like your honest opinion...

Nik has everything, EVERYTHING and frankly our shoebox of a house cant fit anymore anythings. So I'm working on this language below for his birthday invitations in late April...is it tacky?

"No presents necessary your presence is gift enough!. This little boy has everything!
If you feel inclined to give a gift, please consider contributing to his college fund. We have opened a 529 plan in his name."
(I plan on writing the 529 plan info so they can gift.)

This will be a small party of just family and 2 close friends, nothing big less than 25 people tops!

thanks ladies, I appreciate your feedback. 

In other news, I could eat everything right now and nothing I feel so nauseous and yet so hungry all the time!


----------



## missangie

LadyE said:


> for those who have already celebrated their baby's 1st birthday, I would like your honest opinion...
> 
> Nik has everything, EVERYTHING and frankly our shoebox of a house cant fit anymore anythings. So I'm working on this language below for his birthday invitations in late April...is it tacky?
> 
> "No presents necessary your presence is gift enough!. This little boy has everything!
> If you feel inclined to give a gift, please consider contributing to his college fund. We have opened a 529 plan in his name."
> (I plan on writing the 529 plan info so they can gift.)
> 
> This will be a small party of just family and 2 close friends, nothing big less than 25 people tops!
> 
> thanks ladies, I appreciate your feedback.
> 
> In other news, I could eat everything right now and nothing I feel so nauseous and yet so hungry all the time!


hmm thats tough. If it were me I would just write Please, no gifts and leave it at that. Then, if people ask you you can mention you really would prefer no gifts but do have a college fund set up if they really want to do something. (in my case, Id tell my mom and sisters that is what I would prefer so that they could spread the word also) I just feel like if I were to read what you wrote then I would feel like I would HAVE to contribute to the college fund. 

BUT! I am the party coordinator at my work (I work at a gym for children) and I make invitations all the time and have seen a few write similar things like you just wrote so I dont think it is completely out of line, just not what I would personally do!!!


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies, how is everyone?? We are finally getting some nice spring weather here. It felt like winter was never going to leave! So my hubby said something surprising to me on the weekend, he said he would not mind having a fourth child. lol I admit, I have been thinking about it, but am not ready to have another one just yet. I told him maybe in a couple of years because I still need to loose some of the baby weight I gained with Landon. I am 32 now, so maybe when I am 34, I will think about a fourth.

Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## missangie

Mari, that is exciting!!!! and please share some of that nice weather my way ;-)

Things are going really well on my end. Im 21 weeks pregnant (girl!) and Parker is SO much fun. I seriously think he gets more fun by the day. 

I actually just got back from flying to Florida for a week to spend some time with my twin sister and my new 5 week old nephew and left Parker and daddy behind for the week. So hard to leave them both but it was also REALLY nice to not have to worry about anyone but myself lol. Poor daddy and poor Parker had a few rough days but they survived ;-) 

Hope everyone else is well too!


----------



## Mari30me

missangie said:


> Mari, that is exciting!!!! and please share some of that nice weather my way ;-)
> 
> Things are going really well on my end. Im 21 weeks pregnant (girl!) and Parker is SO much fun. I seriously think he gets more fun by the day.
> 
> I actually just got back from flying to Florida for a week to spend some time with my twin sister and my new 5 week old nephew and left Parker and daddy behind for the week. So hard to leave them both but it was also REALLY nice to not have to worry about anyone but myself lol. Poor daddy and poor Parker had a few rough days but they survived ;-)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well too!

Glad things are going well and congrats on finding out it is a girl:) You are 1/2 way there!!!

That is nice you got away and visited your family. I miss my hubby and kids like crazy too, but having time to myself would be really great too:)


----------



## Tilly87

Hey ladies! So long since i've been on here, congrats to all those who are expecting again. I hope everyone is well, how are you all and your babies doing. Heres a pic of my little boy now x
 



Attached Files:







113.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









339.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies a sad update from me I was rushed to hosp Monday with bleeding and right sided pain I was pregnant but had no idea I was kept in for a scan Tuesday morning which showed a large mass next to my right ovary and empty womb except bloody I was rushed to theatre and my right tube had ruptured so it had to be removed I also had an ectopic in 2008 resulting in my left tube removal I'm tokd I was lucky we caught it when we did or I may nit have made it, they suspect I was poss as far as 10 weeks, I now have to come to terms at the age of 24 now being sterile and never having abother baby, good luck to all those TTC pregnant or our march/April bubbas x


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies!!

Just got a BFP!! We totally weren't expecting this and we are in total shock!


----------



## brookettc3

mum2beagain said:


> Hi ladies a sad update from me I was rushed to hosp Monday with bleeding and right sided pain I was pregnant but had no idea I was kept in for a scan Tuesday morning which showed a large mass next to my right ovary and empty womb except bloody I was rushed to theatre and my right tube had ruptured so it had to be removed I also had an ectopic in 2008 resulting in my left tube removal I'm tokd I was lucky we caught it when we did or I may nit have made it, they suspect I was poss as far as 10 weeks, I now have to come to terms at the age of 24 now being sterile and never having abother baby, good luck to all those TTC pregnant or our march/April bubbas x

I feel so awful that I never saw this post when I made my announcement. I am so deeply sorry for your loss and I am praying for you and your family. I hope you can find a way to complete your family In a different way.


----------



## Mari30me

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Just got a BFP!! We totally weren't expecting this and we are in total shock!

Hi Brooke!!!

Congratulations!!! I have not logged on to here in a very long time. Looks like you are due really soon!! My little guy Landon will be 2 next month. So crazy how times flies!!

Good luck with you delivery:)

Marianne


----------



## shareema

Hi guys I haven't been here in a while going for 3rd as well, just got a bfp at 10dpo. So happy.


----------

